#ubuntu-it 2011-07-11
<pa> qualcuno usa asterisk?
<Odo> Giorno
<Dig> a proposito di amministratori ci vedete qualcosa di strano nella tastiera???   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/641717/
<aerolix> salve ragazzi, ho aggiornato  thunderbird alla versione 5 e sono sparite le emails
<aerolix> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<aerolix> c'è nessuno?
<gigirock> !thunderbird
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'thunderbird'
<aerolix> !thunderbird
<gigirock> aerolix, ma sono sparite o non si collega...al server ?
<aerolix> non trovo più nullà: cartelle, account, emails!
<aerolix> non compaiono più quando apro il programma
<Dig> se non ricordo male c'è una cartella nascosta nella Home che contiene la mail e tutto. Se non è stata cancellata hai tutto la basta importare
<aerolix> ho trovato una cartella nella mia home chiamata thunderbird grande 800mb
<aerolix> può essere quella oppure è della nuova installazione?
<Dig> alla faccia...un attimo che cambio pc e ti aiuto
<aerolix> ok
<Dig_64> chi aveva prob con thunderbird?
<aerolix> io
<Dig_64> aerolix,    /home/aerolix/.thunderbird/7ywu5ovd.default   dovresti avere una cartella simile a questa
<aerolix> Dig_64: avevo la versione 3.11, non mi ero accorto c he era così vecchia
<aerolix> Dig_64: allora ho installato la versinoe 5 da ppa e la prima volta che la apro ho tutto come prima, poi riavvio perchè dovevo installare la lingua italiana e non ho più nulla
<aerolix> Dig_64: si esatto ho questa cartella pesante 800mg
<aerolix> Dig_64: mb
<Dig_64> bene. in thunder vedi che in strumenti c'è importa
<esulu> we
<aerolix> Dig_64: ho già provato ma quando arrivo alla schermata importa da...non compare nulla e non mi fa andare avanti!
<aerolix> Dig_64: può essere che questa cartella è quellla della nuova versione? ma 800mb....
<aerolix> ...
<pino> ho problemi con il microfono per skype chi puo aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !chiedi | pino
<ubot-it> pino: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<pino> come si attiva il microfono per skype?
<Dig_64> aerolix,  hai più di una cartella con quel nome assurdo?
<enzotib> aerolix: questi sono i danni ad andare per PPA
<aerolix> Dig_64: adesso provo a fare un altro account e poi copio il contenuto della vecchia cartella nella nuova e vediamo se risulta tutto, secondo me il condice alfanumerico è diverso e non legge il vecchio account, ora provo
<Dig_64> aerolix, probabilmente
<pino> ho problemi con il microfono su skype
<K99Brain> pino, click sull'icona dell audio poi scegli preferenze audio e alla scheda ingresso togli il muto
<K99Brain> pino, e controlla inoltre se facendo rumore vedi la barra che si muovr
<K99Brain> muove*
<pino> mi risulta nessun controllo visibile che faccio?
<pino> devo selezionare i controlli a qunto pare
<pino> non mi funziona il microfono su skype
<seawolf> mi sapete dire cosa significa il suffisso Ign http://.... che compare in shell durante apt-get update ?
<Claudinux> seawolf, sta oer "Ignored"
<Claudinux> seawolf, significa che in quek repo non ci sono stati cambiamenti
<seawolf> ok thank Claudinux ,mi assillava da anni questo ign :D
<Claudinux> seawolf, di nulla :-)
<esulu> come si fa ad installare quicktime su ubuntu 11:04 si puo?
<enzotib> esulu: vlc dovrebbe leggere i quicktime
<esulu> mmm ma sinceramente ho collegato una telecamera al server e da remoto vorrei poter vederlo
<esulu> con windows va tt bene e riesco a vedere tranquillamente
<esulu> ma con ubuntu non riesco per niente
<esulu> uso comunque firefox forse dovrei installare qualche plugin adatto
<esulu> ma sinceramente non saprei quale è da installare per poter vedere immagine della cam
<pa> mplayer
<pino> ciao
<pino> vorrei installare xubuntu su un vecchio centrino
<pino> con 256 mb ram, che iso devo usare?
<K99Brain> pino, con 256 dovrebbe andare la xubuntu normale, desktop, a 32 bit
<pino> ok grazie
<pino> come attivo il microfono per skype
<enzotib> esulu: perché hai chiesto di quicktime allora, se il problema è la cam
<esulu> enzotib: per il semplice fatto che con firefox quando apro ip della cam
<esulu> non si vede niente presumo che manchi quicktime sul firefox
<esulu> anche perche sul windows mi ha chiesto in automatico di installare plugin
<esulu> e si è sistemato tutto dopo installazione del plugin
<ErVito>  esulu gugla per quello che cerchi, ad una prima occhiata... http://support.mozilla.com/it/kb/Informazioni%20sul%20plugin%20QuickTime
<ErVito> esulu: dal momento che serve mplayer ti segnalo anche che esiste un plugin per questo programma specifico per firefox
<ErVito> si chiama mozilla-mplayer
<ErVito> prova e facci sapere
<antonio_> ragazzi
<antonio_> salve
<antonio_> :)
<antonio_> Se c'è qualcuno mi risponda
<antonio_> Ho una domanda da farvi
<antonio_> spero che mi sappiate rispondere
<ErVito> !qualcuno | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<antonio_> Appunto la mia domanda è la seguente :: io ho uno schermo con risoluzione 1280x1024 e ho un'uscita sulla mia scheda grafica per la TV però tutte le volte che clono il video la risoluzione di entrambi viene abbassata a 1024x768
<ErVito> esulu: come non detto, la guida ubu non è aggiornata e il pacchetto "mozilla-mplayer" non esiste più, prova con gnome-mplayer come suggerisce la guida mozilla
<antonio_> Non c'è verso di fare la risoluzione del mio schermo a 1280x1024 e quella del TV a 1024x768?
<antonio_> O devo clonare per forza?
<antonio_> Nessuno nel forum mi ha saputo rispondere
<antonio_> Quindi provo qui
<antonio_> Cmq per la precisione ho una scheda grafica ATI 2400 HD con uscitaS-Video
<esulu> ErVito: gnome-mplayer è un plugin firefox gisto?
<antonio_> ATI radeon HD 2400 PRO
<antonio_> Questa è la mia scheda grafica e nessuno ancora sa rispondermi se si può fare una risoluzione diversa fra TV e pc
<antonio_> senza clonarlo
<epifanio> scusatemi, sto avendo prob lemi di connessione
<antonio_> vedo
<epifanio> ho provato ad installere linux su di una penna useb connessa ad un portatile .. ma ora si rifiuta di fare il boot  :-(
<enzotib> epifanio: ubuntu?
<epifanio> si
<epifanio> 11.04
<enzotib> epifanio: dove hai messo grub?
<epifanio> ho lasciato fare a lui :-( ho usato unetbootin
<enzotib> unetbootin ti fa una live, non un sistema installato
<enzotib> o meglio, ti fa l'equivalente di un cd di installazione, che per certe distro, come ubuntu, funziona anche da live
<antonio_> aaahhh ragazzi
<epifanio> si ho creato la live con unetbootin, poi ho riavviato con una seconda penna usb montata al portatile
<antonio_> Ho da farvi un'altra domanda
<antonio_> sempre se mi ascoltate
<epifanio> poi dalla live ho installato ubuntu su questa seconda penna usb
<enzotib> antonio_: ascoltiamo, ma non intasare il canale, scrivi direttamente il messaggio, senza spezzettarlo, possibilmente
<antonio_> enzotib: ok
<enzotib> epifanio: se non parte può essere un problema di grub: prova a staccare le penne spegnere tutto, attaccare soloquella giusta e avviare
<enzotib> antonio_: anche se l'ascolto non garantisce una risposta, se non conosco l'argomento
<epifanio> sicuro è un problema di grub, se stacco tutto ..  e riavvio il portatile. mi da schermo nero e cursore lampeggiante in alto a sx
<epifanio> ora sto riprovando l'installazione sulla seconda penna. appena termina, stacco la penna-live e lascio qualla dell'installazione collegata ... e sto a vedere che succede :-(
<antonio_> enzotb:la domanda è un pò articolata però la riassumo così:Ho un mio amico che ha un portatile si chiama Acer LM 33 e qualcosa cmq è un computer abbastanza vecchio solo che c'è un problema non riesco a farlo partire da CD-ROM perché quando entro nel BIOS mi dice di immettere una password che io non so, come devo fare?
<antonio_> enzotb:cmq adesso vado a pranzo,leggerò la risposta fra un'oretta circa
<enzotib> antonio_: leggi sulle istruzioni del portatile (eventualmente le cerchi su internet) se c'è modo di disattivare la richiesta password o azzerare la password. Probabilmente si fa via hardware, con qualche ponticello sulla scheda madre o qualcosa di simile
<epifanio> dai log mi sembra di capire che installi grub sulla penna su /dev/sdb
<antonio_> enzotib:Il BIOS è con il CMOS questo implica il fatto che dovrei smontare tutto il portatile e levare una pila(simile a quella dell'orologio) cmq si su Internet ho trovato le informazioni ma,siccome, il portatile è vecchio le istruzioni valgono poco
<antonio_> enzotib:Sono un tecnico elettronico,giovane, ma lo sono ugualmente...
<antonio_> enzotib:cmq adesso vado a pranzare ciao ciao a dopo
<epifanio> quando rimuovo l'usb usata per l'installazione (remove installation media) e riavvio, mi da questo messaggio :    error :  no such device : 0a6....xxx ;   e mi lascia con una scell :  grub recue>
<epifanio> :'(
<epifanio> se dalla penna usb usata per l'installazione, al boot scelgo : boot from first harddrive mi da una scell :   (initframs
<epifanio> )
<glpiana> ola
<antonio_> enzotib:sono ritornato non sai altre soluzioni al merito?
<antonio_> epifanio:potresti dirmi nuovamente il tuo problema?
<glpiana> !logs | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: Log del canale: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  oppure  http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<pino> le porte usb non mi riconoscono l'hdd esterno
<epifanio> se provo a reinstallare grub sulla penna dove ho messo linux, mi da :  /usr/sbin/grub-probe        error: cannot stat 'aufs'
<epifanio> avete qualche idea ?
 * epifanio .. impazzisce
<iaio81> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> pino, hard disk con alimentatore?
<iaio81> avrei bisogno di alcuni consigli
<iaio81> per l0installazione di Ubuntu
<glpiana> !installazione | iaio81 già consultata?
<ubot-it> iaio81 già consultata?: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<iaio81> si...
<iaio81> io ho win7
<glpiana> iaio81, ok, illustra il problema e chi sa ti aiuta
<glpiana> !enter | iaio81
<ubot-it> iaio81: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<iaio81> ok
<iaio81> Allora ho win7 e vorrei un consiglio su qual'è il metodo consigliato per un dual boot con Ubuntu , creo una partizione dedicata ?
<glpiana> iaio81, perchè mi hai detto di avere già letto le guide se non lo hai fatto?
<iaio81> le ho lette ma mi serviva un consiglio su qual'è il metodo consigliato visto che ci sono varie alternative
<glpiana> iaio81, che alternative, scusa?
<iaio81> il metodo di Wubi che installa Ubuntu come un file, oppure chi crea una partizione ad hoc ...
<glpiana> iaio81, wubi non da una vera installazione
<glpiana> iaio81, se è solo per provarlo, usalo da livecd o da liveusb
<glpiana> ma lasci aperdere wubi
<glpiana> iaio81, non prendevo neanche in considerazione la possibilità ;)
<iaio81> ok, quindi lo provo con livecd come avevo intenzione e poi per installarlo creo una partizione dedicata ok?
<glpiana> iaio81, sì, esattamente. ma visto che dovrai toccare il disco, fatti un backup dei dati prima
<iaio81> c'è possibilita di perdere i dati?
<glpiana> iaio81, ogni volta che metti mano al disco c'è la possibilità di perdere tutto
<glpiana> ma no perchè sia fatto male l'installer di ubuntu. è che ridimensionare le partizioni resta una operazione delicata
<iaio81> ok la partizione di che dimensione la creo? 10 GB sono sufficienti
<glpiana> iaio81, ah, non so come sia messo win 7 a deframmentazione, ma nel caso ce l'abbia fai un bel defrag prima di ridimensionae
<glpiana> con 10 giga di sistema e home insieme ci giochi un po', ma non vai tanto lontano
<glpiana> poi dipende dall'uso che ne fai
<iaio81> devo simulare il server che sta su una macchina dedicata per applicazione web..
<glpiana> iaio81, ti ricordo che esistono anche le macchine virtuali
<iaio81> mi consigli di creare una macchina virtuale invece di toccare le partizioni allora?
<glpiana> se ti devi limitare a simulare un server direi di sì
<iaio81> ok gentilissimo...un'altra domanda: sulserver di produzione ho windows server 2008 standard 64 bit, per migrare tutto a Ubuntu Server il metodo più veloce qual'è?
<glpiana> non ne ho proprio idea :)
<iaio81> ok gentilissimo
<iaio81> grazie
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<epifanio> avete idea riguardo questo errore  : grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<glpiana> epifanio, facendo cosa?
<epifanio> grub-install /dev/sdb
<epifanio> dove sdb è la penna usb dove ho installato linux
<glpiana> epifanio, metti su pastebin l'output di sudo fdisk -l
<glpiana> !paste | epifanio
<ubot-it> epifanio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<epifanio> il problema è che il laptop non è connesso a internet perche non mi ha vistyo il wi-fi
<epifanio> posso controllare qualche cosa di specifico ?
<glpiana> epifanio, esistono i vai ethernet o le chiavette usb su cui copiare file di testo contenenti gli output richiesti :)
<glpiana> *cavi
<epifanio> ehh .. magari, mi trovo in una casa per studenti con internet fornito wifi .. e senza accesso al router
<glpiana> epifanio, e senza chiavetta usb?
<Ghiji> Esiste un software per Ubuntu per ridimensionare e creare partizioni? Devo aggiungere un sistema operativo da scegliere in fase di avvio
<epifanio> eh ... una usata per fare da live .. e una per metterci su linux  (sto in panne) .. ora provo con la sd della macchina fotografica
<glpiana> !gparted | Ghiji
<ubot-it> Ghiji: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Ghiji> Grazie, ubot-it
<glpiana> epifanio, vabbè dai non impazzire. ma la wifi non va perchè?
<epifanio> nel menu in alto non mi lista nessun network, sto laptop ha un tasto per accenderla o meno .. ho provato ma nulla cambia. (sto su una live partita da usb, creata con unetbootin9
<glpiana> epifanio, digita nel temrinale lspci | grep -i network   e dimmi più o meno che esce
<glpiana> caffè
<epifanio> mi da il nome della skeda :  broadcom corporation BCM4318 ...
<bobbybong> epifanio, devi installare due cose  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer b43-fwcutter
<epifanio> bobbybong: grazie! appena arrivano i vicini chiedo l'accesso al router :-/
<nicotano> salve
<paolaccio> ragazzi non riesco a far partire l'installazione sul pc di un mio amico,avvio il computer col cd dentro parte la prima barra di caricamento e a mezzo si inchioda...help
<glpiana> paolaccio, si inchioda significa che?
<nicotano> paolaccio, verificato integrità file iso scaricato ? masterizzato a bassa velocità ?  hai ram sufficiente ?
<paolaccio> glpiana, attached scsi removable disk
<glpiana> paolaccio, e quanto hai atteso?
<paolaccio> veramente lo da dopo poco che la fai partire
<paolaccio> me lo fa anche col cd di vista
<glpiana> paolaccio, ma il disco poi gira? il lettore ha il led acceso?
<paolaccio> si
<glpiana> paolaccio, e allora fin che è acceso lascialo andare. non è che che in due minuti si carica la live
<paolaccio> scusate sembra si tratti di cd usurati....ho provato ora con la 9.10 ed è andata subito a meraviglia
<nicotano> paolaccio, usa cd vergini  no rw
<ppal> salve a tutti, qualcuno sa dirmi per favore come mai in Bluetooth Preferences il campo Friendly name non viene precaricato col nome del computer?
<kuix> cosa posso utilizzare pe acuisire video con una scheda di acquisizione che ho gia nel pc? che software?
<giuseppe_> buona sera a tutti, ho un problema con il microfono del mio hpdv5 1105el, cosa posso fare?
 * nicotano saluta
<AlexZion> giuseppe_: credo sia meglios e spieghi meglio il tipo di problema , e se qualcuno saprà come aiutarti , beh lo farà ....
<giuseppe_> provo a registrare la mia voce ma non si sente nulla-
<nicotano> giuseppe_, è  alzato il volume  ingresso microfono
<AlexZion> già dato un occhiata a tutti i volumi !?!
<giuseppe_> dal gestore preferenze dell'audio sembra tutto ok, ho solo notato che nella cartella ingresso il livello dove compaiono dei quadratino non segnala nulla.
<nicotano> giuseppe_,  da terminale lancia alsamixer
<giuseppe_> fatto, cosa devo fare ora?
<nicotano> giuseppe_, vedi se c'è una barra vertivale per il microfono e se c'è MM alla base dellea colonnina  posizionati e premi m e poi alza il volume con freccia in alto
<giuseppe_> funzionaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa e come funziona, ho cambiato da mic a line e poi ho alzato il volume. se chiudo ora rimane tutto configurato?
<nicotano> credo di si, puoi anche agire dalla scheda impostazioni audio
<paolaccio> non sono riuscito ad installare nessun sistema......dopo poco lanciata l'installazione si ferma...in genere sul ripartizionamento...ho provato svariati sistemi, ma nulla, può essere l'hard disk?
<nicotano> paolaccio, hai provato a lasciare spazio non allocato e poi in quello fare  l'installazione ? quanto spazio hai disponibile?
<paolaccio> nicotano, 6 gb, ho provato in tutti i modi, windows non mi parte neanche ubuntu 10.10 neanche quella, l'unici ad andare solo live sono mandriva e ubuntu 9.10....ma solo live
<paolaccio> nicotano, gli ultimi 2 si bloccano al ripartizionamento dicendomi che non è possibbile continuare ,tutto fallito
<nicotano> paolaccio, hai provato con  la versiona alternate cd , 6 gb sono pochini  e la ram quant'é ?
<paolaccio> 1gb
<paolaccio> nicotano, io formatterei anche tutto, l'intero hard disk è di 75 gb, ma è inutile non funziona, non lo fa
<nicotano> paolaccio, non si formatta ? usa un rescue cd per testare il disco
<paolaccio> e cosa è?
<nicotano> una serie di utility per il disco, sei sicuro che gparted non riesce a formattare quel disco ?
<paolaccio> nicotano, gparted?
<paolaccio> nicotano in genere fo tutto con la live gli dico di usare l'intero disco e di formattarlo prima
<nicotano> paolaccio, allora avvia una sessione live poi dal menu amministrazione lanci gestore partizioni (gparted) e ti organizzi il disco, o meglio elimina tutto e lascia spazio non allocato, poi *riavvia* e quando hai il desktop disponibile lanci l'installazione e scegli di occupare l'intero disco
<nyjkkyjn> buongiorno
<paolaccio> nicotano, ora provo grazie
<nicotano> ok
<nico___> ciao
<nico___> ragazzi ho un problema con il modem wireless
<nico___> qualcuno mi può aiutare??
<nyjkkyjn> lo scanner della mia lexmark x1180 non va con simple-scan non lo riconosce proprio!...
<paolaccio> nico___,che problema hai?
<nyjkkyjn> qualcuno mi può dire se c'è una soluzione, per favore?
<paolaccio> nykkyjn, prova a scricare un altro programma
<nico___> praticamente
<nico___> ho un router dlink 524t
<nico___> e non mi rileva la rete wireless
<nyjkkyjn> ho visto su internet e lo stesso identico problema ce l'hanno gli altri programmi come xsane...
<nico___> riesco a connettermi solo via ethernet
<nico___> volevo sapere se qualcuno poteva aiutarmi
<nico___> sono nuovo di ubuntu
<nyjkkyjn> da quanto ho capito è un problema di backend sorto quando ho installato natty..
<nicotano> nyjkkyjn, prima funzionava ?  prova a installare xsane
<nico___> sulle reti disponibili, la rete senza fili la da non disponibile e mi dice firmware non disponibile
<paolaccio> nico___,devi entrare nel ruter, e far partire il wireless da li
<AlexZion> nyjkkyjn:  qua ad esempio dicono che per farla andare devi usare un driver non suo ..... http://www.linuxcompatible.org/compatdb/details/lexmark_x1180_linux.html
<nyjkkyjn> funzionava con ubuntu 10.10 ma dopo l'installazione non me la riconosce più..
<nicotano> nyjkkyjn,   forse  xsane caricava qualche modulo che manca in simplescan io proverei a installare xsane
<nico___> paolaccio_ come faccio a fare partire il wireless dal router??
<paolaccio> nicotano, come deve essere posizionato l'hard disk per reinstallare il sistema? ntfs o fat 32? non ricordo
<nyjkkyjn> sembra che il problema che ho io sia espresso nel bug sul sito https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xsane/+bug/774475
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 774475 in xsane "Lexmark multifunction printer does not work as scanner after upgrade to Natty" [Undecided,New]
<nicotano> paolaccio, lascia spazio non allocato
<nyjkkyjn> e il sito si riferisce proprio a xsane
<AlexZion> nico___: probabilmente paolaccio voleva dire di accendere la wireless dal route , se non è già accesa ....
<nyjkkyjn> quindi credo non sia quello il problema..
<nyjkkyjn> tanto entrambi si reggono su sane..
<nicotano> nyjkkyjn, allora torna a 10.10 in attesa di tempi migliori
<nyjkkyjn> e là dovrebbe essere il problema..
<nico___> alexzion_ : io riesco a far partire la connessione sia da ethernet che dalla chiavetta usb, penso sia un problema di driver della scheda wireless integrata nel pc. no??
<nyjkkyjn> va bene grazie ah mi chiedevo come faccio a tornare a gdm dopo averlo cambiato con lxdm
<nyjkkyjn> non l'ho disinstallato
<paolaccio> nico___,che versione di linux hai?
<AlexZion> nico___: si potrebbe ...,innanzitutto la scheda integrata , viene accesa !?! hai qualche led che dovrebbe comunicartelo credo ..
<nico___> ubuntu 11.04
<nicotano> nyjkkyjn, da amministrazione schermata d'accesso
<nyjkkyjn> da gnome?
<nico___> no la scheda è integrata non mi si accende nessun led
<nyjkkyjn> io ho installato lxde..
<nyjkkyjn> e là non me la fa configurare..
<AlexZion> ok nico___ se dai lspci dal terminale , la trovi nell'elenco chene risulta ?
<nicotano> nyjkkyjn, non conosco lxde, vedi se al boot ti fa scegliere uuna sessione di gnome
<nyjkkyjn> ci sono, vero?
<nico___> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge 00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80) 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80) 00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 
<nico___> questo è quello he mi esce
<nico___> non mi pare ci sia
<AlexZion> nico___: !paste
<AlexZion> ops..
<AlexZion> nico___: dovresti mettere il risultato su pastebin , incollandolo in chat credo risulti tagliato
<nico___> 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge 00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80) 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80) 00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 
<nico___> scusa
<AlexZion> !pastebin | nico___
<ubot-it> nico___: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nico___> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<nico___> dovrebbe essere questa
<AlexZion> si è quella di sicuro ...
<nico___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642017/
<AlexZion> nico___:  se non ricordo male per accenderla dovrebbe funzionare con sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<nico___> quindi vuoldire che è presente ma non me la rileva?
<AlexZion> nico___: direi che la rileva ma non la accende per qualche motivo ....
<nico___> mi dice file o directory non esistente
<bobbybong> nico___, devi installare due pacchetti riavvii e poi funziona  b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<nico___> è la stringa per il terminale?
<AlexZion> grande bobbybong ... ;), e speriamo che sia vero .. :D
<nyjkkyjn>     /msg nickserv identify nyjkkyjn jen54196Ny
<nico___> sudo b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer???
<bobbybong> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<bobbybong> AlexZion, ho la stessa scheda
<AlexZion> ahh quindi andiamo sul sicuro bobbybong..., ottimo .... ;)
<nico___> e invece per installare i driver audio??
<android-98> hi young people
<android-98> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<steph7> ciao non riesco ad arrivare al login, so di avere dei settori danneggiati, ma anche da fsck opzione F non riesco a riparare gli errori del filesystem..idee?
<jester-> steph7:  e2fsck -c
<steph7> jester-: se riesco ad aprire un terminale...
<jester-> steph7: devi farlo da una live
<steph7> jester-: si, sta caricando..
<steph7> jester-: nel frattempo, questo era uno degli ultimi da dmesg: gnome-panel fatal IO error 104 ubuntu 11.04
<jester-> steph7: se hai settori danneggiati significa che i dati scritti li sopra sono illegibili
<jester-> se ci un file di sistema= sistema sputtanato
<steph7> porc...
<jester-> steph7: e se l'hd è ciucco continuerà a fottere settori
<steph7> jester-: infatti, appena accedo copio tutto su un hd
<jester-> è un danno harware
<steph7> mi pare fossero 937 settori su 41 GB (il pc è un po' vecchio...)
<steph7> il cdlive si blocca...zzo..
<jester-> se hai una nvidia devi fare opzione: nomodeset
<steph7> ati rage pro 128
<steph7> è andato in crash mentre guardavo un video in streaming, poi ho ancora effettuato un paio di accessi e controllato gli S.M.A.R.T
<steph7> jester-: mi apre l'help, non è che l'opzione è -C
<steph7> ?
<jester-> steph7:  -c
<steph7> jester-: si, ma non va, mi dà una serie di opzioni e basta
<steph7> forse e2fsck -c sda?
<jester->     -c     This option causes e2fsck to use badblocks(8) program
<jester-> steph7: sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sdax
<jester-> x = numenro partizione linux
<steph7> devo smontare la partizione...umount /dev/sda?
<jester-> sda non è una partizone
<jester-> sda è il disco intero
<steph7> scusa, il filesystem
<jester-> e se sei da live nessuna partizione è montata
<steph7> mi dice che il device o la risorsa è occupata aprendo /dev/sda
<jester-> eddai con sda
<jester-> steph7: su quale partizione sta linux
<steph7> azz, scusa, sda6
<jester-> steph7: sudo fdisck -l
<jester-> steph7: sudo fdisk -l
<steph7> comunque da badblocks non ne ha rilevati, da terminale quando riuscivo ad accedere
<jester-> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda6 se su sda6 sta
<steph7> su sda6 ho i settori danneggiati
<jester-> steph7: e quando mai rileva badblock
<steph7> ah ecco..
<steph7> jester-: allora, ho iniziato con sda1 (sda6, dopo) mi chiede di clonare i multiply-claimed blocks...che faccio?
<jester-> batti enter
<steph7> fatto (più volte) ora sono al passo2...menutreelmode....has an incorrect filetype, ora ho un prompt "sistema?"  enter?
<jester-> sempre enter
<steph7> ok, ora passo all'sda6..grazie mille
<steph7> jester-: niente da fare, sono allo splash screen e non va avanti, splash screen testuale..
<steph7> jester- : se premo una freccia, vedo un fail in starting load fallback graphics devices
<jester-> steph7: recovery mode e grafica sicura
<Raffa> salve
<Raffa> ho installato ubuntu 11 sul mio portatile
<Raffa> non mi trovo con il menu a sinistra
<Raffa> come posso fare?
<Raffa> e poi non c'è l'opzione sistema
<jester-> Raffa: intendi la barra?
<Raffa> cmq nn riesco a istallare i paketti deb
<Raffa> preferivo ubuntu 10
<steph7> jester-: non riesco ad accedere al grub, nè con esc nè shift..
<Raffa> faccio doppio clik sul deb e si apre ubuntu software center
<Raffa> e nn istalla
<jester-> Raffa: alla finestra di login dopo aver messo la pass, compare una barra sotto, clicca su ubuntu e scegli gnome classico
<Raffa> ok
<ErVito> Raffa: 1) puoi fare in modo che ubu parta con gnome 2) facendo tasto dx > installa con GDebi
<Raffa> e per i deb?
<ErVito> credo che il path sia quello
<jester-> Raffa: se non installa non sarà adatto
<Raffa> Gdebi
<ErVito> prova a vedere che succede
<Raffa> vediiamo
<jester-> Raffa: che roba è
<Raffa> nn c'è gdebi
<Raffa> -.-
<Raffa> maledetto pakarbelt
<jester-> Raffa: che pacchetto è
<Raffa> scratch.deb
<jester-> Raffa:  e sarebbe ?
<Raffa> scratch
<Raffa> è un programma che devo usare domna all'università (stage)
<Raffa> serve a creare stupide applicazioni
<jester-> Raffa: dove ce l'hai il deb
<Raffa> nella cartella download di firefox
<jester-> Raffa: cioé in scaricati?
<Raffa> yes
<Raffa> ma quando apro gdebi si apre ubuntu software center
<Raffa> -.-
<Raffa> aiuto please
<jester-> Raffa: se vai per i cassi tuoi difficile risolvere
<jester-> in che cartella hai sto bendetto deb
<Raffa> in quella in cui firefox scarica le cose
<steph7> jester-: non riesco ad accedere al grub, nè con esc nè shift..
<Raffa> cnq ha desso ubuntu software center lo stà installando
<Raffa> boh
<jester-> mha
<ErVito> ubuntu software center dei miei ball
<Raffa> ehm ho fatto installa si è bloccato
<jester-> steph7: sarà sminchiato pure isso
<Raffa> l'ha installato?
<ErVito> lol
<steph7> jester-: bel casino....prima però grub c'era
<jester-> steph7: hai l'hd piu di la che di qua
<Raffa> ora và
<Raffa> boh
<Raffa> altra domanda
<jester-> steph7: da live salvati i dati e cambialo
<steph7> jester-: direi di sì..
<steph7> farò così...
<Raffa> posso fare un collegamento sul desktop delle app che vedo quando premo il tasto delle applicazioni nella barra
<Raffa> ho provato ma mi dà errore
<steph7> jester-: grazie, comunque
<jester-> steph7: tutte le volte che tenti di avviare ti pela altri settori
<jester-> fino a che defungerà definitivamente
<Raffa> oho come faccio un copllegamentop a un applicazione sul desktop?
<Raffa> e cmq la barra laterale nn la posso mettere orrizontale?
<ErVito> se vuoi gnome è un'altra cosa
<ErVito> comunque trascina le icone delle app sul desktop e ved
<ErVito> i
<Raffa> nn lo fà
<Raffa> io trascino le icone dalla barra sul desktop
<Raffa> nn và
<Raffa> aiutoo
<jester-> Raffa: usa gnome classic
<jester-> e fai da destro sulle icone nei menu
<ErVito> jester-: unity non ha il trascinamento? lol
<jester-> ErVito: boh ma che senso ha mettere le icone sudl desk con unity
<ErVito> bah, unity fa poffetepoffete di suo
<ErVito> se uno le vuole sul desk...mahh...
<jester-> le mette dal classic che poi rimangono
<jester-> visto che scrivania è una cartella
<ErVito> sì, certo, però strano che non abbiano ancora implementato sto trascinamento, quanto durerà ancora unity?
<jester-> sui netbook va bene
<raffa> ma nn c'è notepad++ per ubuntu?
<raffa> nn c'è nemmeno tortoise svn
<raffa> aiuto
<raffa> nn c'è notepad++ per ubuntu
<raffa> aiuto
<ugone> raffa, a che ti serve notepad++
<raffa> a progerammare
<raffa> ovvio
<ugone> lo puoi fare benissimo con gedit
<raffa> ma notepad++ supporta molti linguaggi
<raffa> e colora la sintassi
<ugone> anche gedit
<raffa> evidenzia le parentesi
<raffa> ok lo provo
<raffa> e per tortoise?
<ugone> cerca gedit in synaptic e guarda i vari plugins
<ugone> tortoise cosa è?
<jester-> farà le torte
<ugone> lol
<jester-> mi pare fosse un gruppo rock
<jester-> TortoiseSVN is an easy-to-use SCM / source control software for Microsoft Windows and
<jester-> centra un'osti con linux
<ugone> jester-, non c'entra con quello che c'è in synaptic?
<ugone> tortoisehg
<ugone> e tortoisehg-nautilus
<jester-> ugone: boh
<ugone> :-)
<dandandani> salve
<dandandani> avrei bisogno di una mano
<dandandani> perche non riesco piu a connettermi a internet col mio pc ubuntu 10.4
<dandandani> non sono mai riuscito a far funzionare il wireless ma fino a ieri usavo un cavo
<dandandani> adesso non mi funziona piu..
<dandandani> any ideas??
<dandandani> nessuno??
<enzotib> dandandani: prima cosa, non avere fretta
<jester-> dandandani: ifcinfig vede eth0?
<jester-> ifconfig
<jester-> dandandani: seconda cosa rispondere alle domande
<enzotib> s'è spenta tutta la prescia
<jester-> in lombardo lapresa
<jester-> la presa
<dandandani> ifconfig non mi da eth0
<jester-> dandandani: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<dandandani> scusate ma il pc con ubuntu é in francese..
<jester-> i comandi sono sempre gli stessi
<dandandani> comunque quando faccio nm-tool mi da state:asleep... e non mi sembra una cosa buona voi che dite?
<jester-> dandandani: devi eseguire i comandi e riferire l'effetto
<enzotib> jester-: proporrei ifconfig -a
<dandandani> ok
<jester-> anche
<jester-> dandandani: il cavo è sano?
<dandandani> si il cavo funziona ..
<dandandani> allora..
<pinko> hola a todos :)
<dandandani> ifconfig a_Link encap:Boucle Locale
<dandandani> inet adr: 127.0.0.1
<jester-> dandandani: è tornato la prompt?
<dandandani> UP LOOPBACK RUNNINGMTU:16436 METRIC:&
<pinko> domanda forse OT (dopo aver cercato su web): Sicurezza: Hosting (es. Aruba) o webserver in proprio?
<jester-> dandandani: quando torna la prompt ridai ifconfig -a
<enzotib> !chat | pinko
<ubot-it> pinko: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pinko> ubottank you :)
<dandandani> sempre lo stesso messaggio....
<jester-> dandandani: nada eth in ifconfig?
<dandandani> no
<jester-> dandandani: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<dandandani> mi riscrive: lspci| grep -i ethernet
<dandandani> thernet è in rosso..
<jester-> dandandani: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<jester-> rispetta gli sapzi
<jester-> dandandani: dovrebbe resituirti una riga con le caratteristiche della scheda
<dandandani> ok mi da
<dandandani> Ethernet controller: ALi Corporation ULi 1689,1573 integrated ethernet (in rosso) (Rev 50)
<jester-> enzotib: che cacchio di driver userà?
<enzotib> jester-: e chi lo sa
<enzotib> propongo un : grep eth /var/log/syslog | tail
<dandandani> vado?
<enzotib> dandandani: però l'output su pastebin
<enzotib> !pastebin | dandandani
<ubot-it> dandandani: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<dandandani> il fatto è che uso un'altro pc per internet visto che il primo non funziona... non posso fare copy paste..
<jester-> enzotib:  forse uli526x
<enzotib> dandandani: una pendrive può aiutare
<enzotib> dandandani: cambiamo comando: sudo lshw -class network | grep driver
<dandandani> in una riga mi da: uli526x
<jester-> dandandani: sudo modprobe uli526x
<jester-> dandandani: e controlla ifconfig se appare la eth
<dandandani> sudo modprobe uli526x non mi da niente..
<jester-> dandandani: normale se non da errore lo ha caricato, dai ifconfig
<dandandani> jester ... niente..
<dandandani> non appare
<jester-> dandandani: i casi sono 2, scheda ciucca o sistema a buone donne, fai la prova con una live
<jester-> dandandani: portatile o fisso
<dandandani> portatile
<dandandani> che sarebbe un live?
<jester-> dandandani: scaricati la live della 11.04 e prova
<dandandani> ah ok
<jester-> dandandani: il cd di installazione
<dandandani> vabbe grazie...
<jester-> dandandani: se anche con la live non va è la scheda a bottane
<jester-> dandandani: magari ti funza pure la wifi con la 11.04
<dandandani> ok vedremo..
<dandandani> senti una cosa se faccio nm-tool mi da eth0
<dandandani> state: unmanged
<jester-> dandandani: mai sentito di nm-tool che roba è
<dandandani> boh l'ho trovato su un forum..
<jester-> se hai installato roba strana si spiega la eth morta
<enzotib> dandandani: hai modificato /etc/network/interfaces?
<dandandani> no
<enzotib> dandandani: aprilo un po' quel file e dimmi cosa c'è dentro
<enzotib> dandandani: hai usato pppoeconf?
<dandandani> che file?
<ildaniel> ehilà salve.uso linux mint (basata su ubuntu quindi...)ho dei problemi con openbox....concky è ok.firefox va, ma se provo ad avviare il terminale  niente,non ho accesso alla partizione /home, e non riesco a spegnere il pc!!! sapete aiutarmi??
<enzotib> dandandani: /etc/network/interfaces
<enzotib> !buntu | ildaniel
<ubot-it> ildaniel: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<jester-> dandandani: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<dandandani> non trova nessuna cartella a questo nome..
<enzotib> questo non è possibile
<jester-> dandandani: scivi bene
<jester-> dandandani: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<dandandani> auti lo iface lo inet loopback
<dandandani> scusa
<enzotib> dandandani: e basta?
<jester-> dandandani: solo due righe relative a lo?
<dandandani> auto lo inet loopback
<jester-> dandandani: prova con la live va
<dandandani> ok
<dandandani> grazie enzotib cosa vuoi?
<jester-> quantomeno si capisce se la eth è in vita o no
<dandandani> vabbe .. la volevo provare anyway..
<dandandani> ciao...
<esulu> we
<jester-> wei esulu
<esulu> ciao jester- tt ok?
<esulu> altro giorno comunque andato tutto bene con plugin del firefox
<jester-> yeah
<esulu> grazie
<jester-> :D
<esulu> enzotib: si è fatto vivo sta sera?
<esulu> jester-:
<jester-> esulu: è appena andato a dormire
<esulu> ok
<kuix> ragazzi come faccio a sapere come o meglio pa path della periferica che voglio io?
<kuix> ho una scheda pci di acquisizione
<kuix> come dico a vlc di usarla?
<kuix> https://sites.google.com/site/stefanodroghetti/pinnacle-dc10-30---da-vhs-a-dvd
<kuix> facendo cosi non mi attiva la scrittura :(
<kuix> kuix@kuix-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo chmod 666 /dev/video0
<kuix> chmod: impossibile accedere a "/dev/video0": File o directory non esistente
<in0cula> glxinfo mi da errore di segmentazione
<in0cula> ho una scheda video ati
<in0cula> ha dei problemi con ubu 11.04 64bit?
<in0cula> non apro second life
<in0cula> ness1 puo' dirmi qualcosa
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-12
<akis24> giorno
<mikunos> Salve a tutti
<mikunos> questa mattina mi son svegliato ed ho trovato questa bella sorpresa
<mikunos> la connessione salta
<mikunos> e non capisco perchè
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/2200499
<mikunos> la connessione avviene via WIFI
<mikunos> il router è proprio qui vicino
<mikunos> qualche idea?
<mikunos> c'è nessuno?!
<glpiana> ola
<mikunos> buongiorno glpiana
<glpiana> ciao mikunos
<mikunos> questa mattina mi son svegliato ed ho trovato questa bella sorpresa
<mikunos>  la connessione salta
<mikunos> è diventata una specie di canguro
<mikunos> ahahha
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/2200499
<mikunos> ^^^ questo è il log
<mikunos> ma non lo fa sempre
<mikunos> sembra che Mr. Torrent alle volte fa saltare tutto
<mikunos> è possibile?
<glpiana> mikunos, dai lsmod | grep iwl3945
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/2200578
<glpiana> mikunos, ora sei in wifi?
<mikunos> si
<glpiana> mikunos, il comando che ti faccio dare farà cadere la rete, poi quello dopo dovrebbe tirarla su di nuovo. sudo rmmod iwl3945         e poi sudo modprobe iwl3945     dopodichè vediamo un dmesg | tail
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/2200578
<mikunos> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> mikunos, ok. se si sripresenta la cosa prendi subito un dmesg | tail che controlliamo
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> posso chiederti un'altra cosa
<glpiana> certo
<mikunos> non capisco come mai con il nuovo kernel non riesco a sentire l'audio della scheda
<mikunos> con il vecchio kernel tutto funziona correttamente
<glpiana> quale?
<mikunos> il precedente kernel
<mikunos> come recupero la lista dei kernel installati nella macchina?
<glpiana> mikunos, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<mikunos> http://pastie.org/2200610
<mikunos> credo che il precedente sia 2.6.38-8.42
<glpiana> mikunos, digita: uname -a
<mikunos> Linux vaio 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<mikunos> mi sbagliavo
<mikunos> il precendente dovrebbe essere 2.6.35-28.50
<mikunos> come dicevo il precedente funzionava correttamente
<glpiana> mikunos, controlla avviando con quel kernel e vedi quale va e quale no
<mikunos> in questo momento non sento alcun audio
<mikunos> ed il kernel in questione è quello postato su
<mikunos> Linux vaio 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> mikunos, hai già controllato i volumi con alsamixer
<mikunos> si
<glpiana> mikunos, sì mikunos lo so cosa danno come output i comandi che ti chiedo di dare
<mikunos> ah scusa
<glpiana> mikunos, volumi alti? nessun mute?
<mikunos> tutto al massimo
<mikunos> nessun mute
<glpiana> mikunos, di punto inbianco?
<mikunos> dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento
<mikunos> del kernel
<glpiana> mikunos, sei su gnome?
<mikunos> si
<glpiana> vai sill'icona del volume e apri le preferenze audio
<mikunos> ok
<mikunos> fatto
<glpiana> mikunos, vai su hardware e dimmi che leggi
<mikunos> http://imagebin.org/162722
<glpiana> mikunos, hai già provato a cambiare l'impostazione sotto profilo?
<mikunos> no
<mikunos> come devo fare?
<glpiana> mikunos, c'è un menu a tendina. non lo vedi?
<mikunos> ah si
<mikunos> che devo impostare?
<glpiana> mikunos, prova le varie opzioni
<mikunos> devo attivare un player?
<glpiana> mikunos, magari, altrimenti come controlli se si sente l'audio? :)
<mikunos> giustamente!
<mikunos> glpiana, niente da fare
<mikunos> le ho provate tutte
<glpiana> mikunos, vai su uscita
<mikunos> si
<mikunos> ci sono
<glpiana> schermata
<mikunos> http://imagebin.org/162723
<glpiana> nel menu dove leggi connettore che ti da?
<mikunos> Uscita analogica
<mikunos> e Analog Speackers
<mikunos> Speakers
<glpiana> se metti uscita analogica?
<mikunos> idem
<mikunos> sento solamente la ventolina
<mikunos> e gli hd
<mikunos> :D
<mikunos> ma non vanno a ritmo!
<mikunos> ahahah
<glpiana> mikunos, avvia col kernel che dici essere funzionante
<mikunos> e poi?
<glpiana> e poi controlli se va e che impostazioni ci sono. al massimo usi quello
<mikunos> ok grazie
<esulu> we
<nicotano> buongiorno
<tombuntu> ciao a tutti
<tombuntu> rgazzi ho un problema quando installo la 11.04 da boot e sceglo di affiancare linux a win mi obbliga la scelta ad un disco che non è quello di win, come mai?
<glpiana> tombuntu, hai deframmentato il disco di win prima di iniziare l'installazione?
<tombuntu> glpiana, no defrag no
<glpiana> tombuntu, prova a farlo e poi vediamo
<tombuntu> la cosa strana è che su 3 dischi me ne vede solo 1
<nicotano> tombuntu, fai defrag almeno 2 volte perchè tutti i file di windows siano effettivamente spostati e sia libera la parte finale della partizione
<tombuntu> provo subito
<tombuntu> nicotano, mi dice che la deframmentazione non è necessaria
<nicotano> tu falla perchè in fase installazione accanto a win deve essere ridotta la partizione windows e se ci sono file rischi che windows non ti funzioni
<tombuntu> ok
<tombuntu> quindi la stessa cosa varrebbe anche per l'altro disco che non mi vede è da deframmentare
<nicotano> se avvii una sessione live di ubuntu dai nel terminale sudo fdisk -l e vediamo quanti dischi e quante partizioni ci sono, forse hai un raid hardware ?
<tombuntu> no no ho fisicamente 3 dischi sata
<nicotano> tombuntu, se scegli partizionamento manuale dovrebbe farti vedere i dischi e tu scegliere,  ma se fai accanto a win forse ti fa vedere solo quello col s.o. installato
<tombuntu> no il fatto è che se faccio accanto a win mi vede un disco con dentro solo dati
<tombuntu> perchè la partizione è /dev/sdc mentre win è sda
<nicotano> tombuntu, sarebbe opportuno installare preparando prima le partizioni per ubuntu o lasciando sul disco spazio non allocato
<tombuntu> adesso intanto finisco il defrag come dicevi all'inizio poi vedo si
<tombuntu> provo ora
<gab_> ciao a tutti. Ho un pc con windows seven e vporrei installare natty "a fianco". Non so bene come fare con le partizioni. Esiste per caso una guida per sevene  natty(non ho trovato qualc  si specifico in rete)
<nicotano> !installazione | gab_
<ubot-it> gab_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<tombuntu> nicotano, mi consigliavi di fare un attimo try ubuntu per vedere la tabella delle partizioni?
<gab_> nicotano: si ma non c'è qualcosa di specirfico per wind seven..ho timore di danneggiare la partizione di wind
<nicotano> tombuntu, avvia ubuntu in sessione live, devi usare gparted comunque per ridurre la partizione di wiondows, prima selezioni poi clic dx smonta poi avvia la riduzione
<nicotano> gab_, segui la guida e fai attenzione così non fai danni
<nicotano> tombuntu, dai sudo fdisk -l  per vedere come è organizzato il disco
<tombuntu> nicotano, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/642460
<nicotano> tombuntu, vuoi ridurre sda2 o sda3
<tombuntu> nicotano, penso sda2
<tombuntu> avevo dato 120gb a win7, posso darne una 40ina per lin
<tombuntu> in sda3 ho 300gb di dati
<nicotano> tombuntu, riduci sda2, poi fai applica e nello spazio di circa 40 gb  che ottieni crea 1 partizione estesa fai applica e rinfresca , poi dentro la partizione estesa crea 1 logica per ubuntu da 38 gb e 1 swap per 2 gb rimanenti poi ninon fare subito installazione riavvia la sessione live e dopo procedi a installare in sda5
<tombuntu> nicotano 2gb di swap bastano? ho 4 gb di ram
<nicotano> tombuntu, bastano, forse sono anche abbondanti, ma se non hai problemi di spazio,  io da me ho fatto 2 gb swap con 4 gb di ram
<tombuntu> nicotano mi sono rimasti 1.99 gb non allocati come li recupero?
<tombuntu> nicotano, niente tutto ok fatto
<nicotano> tombuntu, :)
<tombuntu> ora riavvio come dicevi
<nicotano> si riparti in sessione live poi fai installa e scegli installazione manuale, scegli sda5 e poi scegli punto di mount / file ssytem ext4  e sda6 swap
<tombuntu> ? normale che con il live cd lo schermo lampeggia ogni circa 20 secondi?
<nicotano> e spunta formatta
<nicotano> hai qualche telefonino, radio, o aggeggio elettronico vicino?
<tombuntu> no sembra come una specie di problema di refresh
<tombuntu> dura mezzo secondo
<nicotano> tombuntu, forse non è stata impostata la corretta frequenza, poi a installazione fatta e con i driver specifici dovrebbe risolversi
<tombuntu> secondo me ? qualcosa con la risoluzione perch? ho notato ? a 1024x768 mentre io ho monitor da 1680x1050
<nicotano> tombuntu, se ne parla a installazione fatta
<nicotano> tombuntu, si installano i driver specifici se del caso
<tombuntu> non vedo l'ora di provarlo, l'utilma versione che installai fu 5.10 su mac
<tombuntu> ok ho ext4 in sda6, swap in sda5 procedo e formatto sda6
<nicotano> tombuntu, basta che tu sappia su quale sda installare :)
<tombuntu> yes
<tombuntu> partito
<tombuntu> nicotano ho notato che dai siti non ? piu possibile richiedere cd a casa, non c'? modo anche pagando di averne una copia?
<nicotano> tombuntu,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoPromozione/ProgettoCDUbuntu
<nicotano> tombuntu, se paghi shipt ti manda 5 CD
<nicotano> tombuntu, se ti basta 1 cd masterizzato da noi segui il wiki suddetto
<nicotano> ma se hai adsl e lo scarichi e lo masterizzi tu ?
<tombuntu> si si l'ho gi? fatto ? che mi piace averlo con la confezione
<tombuntu> :D
<tombuntu> ? na cazzata lo so
<nicotano> http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17
<tombuntu> nicotano, finito installazione ora bisogna che sistemo i driver video
<nicotano> tombuntu, menu amministrazione driver aggiuntivi
<nicotano> tombuntu, faglieli cercare  installare e attivare
<tombuntu> ok 3 opzioni scelgo il raccomandato?
<nicotano> e se no che raccomandato è
<tombuntu> giusto :P
<tombuntu> nicotano sistemato, ora per? ho una barra verticale a sx un po fastidiosa come si toglie e torno alla vecchia visione?
<nicotano> tombuntu, riavvia e prima di fare login seleziona ubuntu classico  in basso
<tombuntu> ok ho notato inotlre che nonostante abbia installato i driver della scheda video non posso impostare la risoluzione per il mio monitor
<tombuntu> praticamente l'ho installato ma non ? attualmente in uso
<nicotano> tombuntu, la dicitura è un buug, riavvia e se funzia tutto stai tranquillo
<peppini> ciao, non riesco a stampare un documento: "errore di stampa"
<tombuntu> mi dice monitor sconosciuto e risoluzione massima 1024x768
<glpiana> peppini, apri un terminale e scrivi: ps aux | grep cups
<glpiana> !paste | peppini
<ubot-it> peppini: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<peppini> ecco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/642500/
<glpiana> peppini, conche programma hai provato a stampare?
<peppini> document viewer 2.30.3
<tombuntu> nicotano: niente da fare ho riavviato ma non mi riconosce il monitor
<glpiana> peppini, evince intendi? quello per i pdf?
<peppini> si
<glpiana> peppini, vai su sistema amministrazione stampa
<peppini> ok
<glpiana> peppini, tasto destro sulla stampante -> proprietà
<peppini> si
<glpiana> stato della stampante?
<peppini> inattiva - failed
<glpiana> come è collegata?
<peppini> usb
<glpiana> peppini, scollegala. poi riattaccala. e in un terminale scrivi: dmesg | tail   e lo metti su pastebin, mentre in quella finestra guardi se è cambiato qualcosa
<peppini> sulla schermata adesso appare solo la scritta "inattiva", adesso vado da terminale
<tombuntu> glpiana sai come posso aumentare la risoluzione?
<peppini> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642504/
<glpiana> tombuntu, che scheda video?
<glpiana> peppini, prova a stampare la pagina di prova
<peppini> fatta
<glpiana> peppini, adesso riprova col visualzzatore di documenti
<peppini> no, errore di stampa, la stampa di prova si, il documento di evince no
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> prova a stampare una pagina usando write. controlla prima che la stampante sia a posto nella finestrella di prima
<tombuntu> glpiana: nvidia 8600GT su monitor samsung 223BW
<glpiana> tombuntu, nvidia-settings l'hai usato?
<tombuntu> glpiana ho solo installato i driver aggiuntivi
<peppini> chiudendo evince o lo lascio aperto? o magari lo lascio aperto ma elimino la stampa interrotta?
<glpiana> tombuntu, vai su sistema preferenze monitor
<glpiana> dovrebbe dirti di aprire nvidia settings
<tombuntu> glpiana non me lo dice
<glpiana> tombuntu, e cosa apre?
<tombuntu> glpiana un attimo ho fatto gli aggiormenti 157 mb e ora ho schermo nero
<glpiana> tombuntu, allora per cortesia se vuoi supporto fai una cosa per volta. se devi fare gli aggiornamenti falli e poi quando hai finito si parla, ok?
<tombuntu> k
<peppini> openoffice stampa, il problema è evince dunque. Ipotesi: conflitto col fatto che nel sistema c'è anche adobe reader?
<glpiana> peppini, non credo. vai su evince
<tombuntu> glpiana: apre solo preferenze del monitor dove mi dice monitor sconosciuto la risoluzion, freq, rotazione, e basta
<glpiana> tombuntu, chiudi, vai in software center e cerca e poi installa nvidia settings
<glpiana> se vai su stampa ti apre la nromale finestra con le impostazioni della stampante?
<peppini> si
<tombuntu> glpiana, nvidia server settings messo
<glpiana> tombuntu, avvialo
<tombuntu> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> tombuntu, imposta quel che devi se te lo permette
<tombuntu> glpiana, sembra come che non ci siano driver appositi per il mio lcd
<glpiana> peppini, quante stampanti ti mostra?
<tombuntu> glpiana: su model mi dice CRT-1 (CRT1 on gpu)
<glpiana> tombuntu, ma non c'entrano i driver per lo schemro, siamo mica su windows
<peppini> una, la mia, + "stampa su file"
<tombuntu> ok d'accordo allora perch? non fuziona
<glpiana> peppini, controlla le impostazioni , mica che ci sia qualche parametro strano, tipo il tipo di carta
<glpiana> tombuntu, scusami, ma hai provato a impostare qualcosa? risoluzione frequenza...
<tombuntu> non ce la risoluzione per il mio monitor nell'elenco
<glpiana> tombuntu, prendi una schermata di quella finestra per favore
<glpiana> !image | tombuntu
<ubot-it> tombuntu: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<peppini> niente, le ho provate tutte le impostazioni, alla fine ho stampato con adobe reader, quantomeno ho capito che il problema è evince e non la stampante, il sistema etc... se hai pazienza rimango on line e facciamo qualche altro tentativo, se no per me a posto così ... dimmi tu
<glpiana> peppini, proviamo a resettare evince
<peppini> cioè, disinstallo e reinstallo?
<glpiana> peppini, no, quello non serve a niente
<glpiana> peppini, mv .gnome2/evince/print-settings .gnome2/evince/print-settings_old
<glpiana> chiudi evince
<peppini> fatto
<peppini> rirpovo a stampare
<peppini> niente
<glpiana> peppini, richiudi evince e scrivi:
<glpiana> rm -r .gnome2/evince
<peppini> riprovo?
<glpiana> peppini, riapri evince e riprova
<peppini> niente, un'info che forse ti aiuta, appena faccio STAMPA da evince, vicino alla stampante già mi scrive "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pdftoraster failed"
<peppini> come dire, parte prevenuto.-)
<glpiana> peppini, te lo fa solo con sto pdf o anche con altri?
<peppini> provo e ti dico
<tombuntu> glpiana facendo gedit su xorg.conf ho notato che il file ? quasi vuoto
<peppini> ops, ho provato con altri 2 pdf e me li ha stampati, torno a quello di prima e non lo stampa
<glpiana> tombuntu, io aspettavo una schermata da te
<glpiana> peppini, problema del file allora, direi
<glpiana> peppini, o di come evince lo interpreta
<glpiana> peppini, prova ad andare col temrinale nella directory dove hai il file: digita: pdf2ps nomefile.pdf nomefile.ps
<glpiana> poi apri il .ps e vedi se te lo stampa
<peppini> che è il .ps?
<glpiana> postscript
<glpiana> il file .ps che ottieni dal comando prima
<peppini> stampa su file?
<glpiana> peppini, no
<glpiana> ti ho dato un comando
<glpiana> se vuoi dallo
<glpiana> se no amen
<glpiana> io vado a pranzo
<FloodBotIt1> glpiana: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<peppini> buon pranzo e grazie
<ozstriker> salve
<ozstriker> c'è nessuno
<enzotib> !nessuno | ozstriker
<ubot-it> ozstriker: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ozstriker> ho problemi con xorg.cof se qualcuno e cosi gentile da spiegarmi come si compila gli e ne sarei grato
<Aizram> -.-'
<enzotib> ozstriker: a meno di esigenze particolari, non si compila, xorg ormai funziona anche senza
<ozstriker> si lo so con unity ma sinceramente preferisco avere un file xorg funzionante
<ozstriker> anche perche non mi ha riconosciuto il monitor
<enzotib> !xorg | ozstriker
<ubot-it> ozstriker: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/ConfigurareXorg
<ozstriker> e ogni tanto la grafica va a farsi benedire
<ozstriker> altra domanda ho una scheda video integrata dell' intel
<ozstriker> come faccio a sapere il nome ?
<enzotib> ozstriker: lspci | grep VGA
<steph7> mi serve un'info al volo, da cdlive devo salvarmi la posta di evolution..la cartella è .local/share/evolution?
<Shin3> direi piu home/utente/.evolution ma non ne sono sicuro
<steph7> Shin3: l'avrei detto anche io ma non c'è
<Shin3> come non c'è
<steph7> Shin3: non c'è
<cortsp88> salve a tutti! ho un portatile e ieri ho installato da repository il kernel 2.6.35 e ora mi da un problema:  appena stacco l alimentatore non risulta che la batteria sia in fase di scarica.come posso risolvere il problema?ah utilizzo ubuntu 10.04
<enzotib> steph7: direi che è corretto quello che dici
<steph7> enzotib: in effetti le dimensioni della cartella .local/share/evolution fanno presumere che contenga le mail, ecc...dal wiki non ho trovato nulla
<ozstriker> ma un metodo piu semplice non esiste
<pa> qualcuno usa asterisk & Isdn con natty?
<nicotano> salve
<pa> domanda stupida: posso installare qualche pacchetto di oneiric su natty? per esempio aggiungendo i repo universe di oneiric ?
<pa> e c'e' un modo per non farli preferire di default?
<pa> tipo che con dist-upgrade non vengano presi i pacchetti oneiric
<glpiana> pa,  a che pro? oltre a voler sminchiare il sistema, ovvio
<nicotano> pa, evita
<pa> mi serve asterisk 1.8
<pa> l'1.6 di natty non e' nemmeno piu supportato
<pa> e non funziona con la mia scheda
<glpiana> pa, eventualmente cerca un ppa che lo contenga
<pa> forse ho trovato, grazie!
<m1k> ...
<nyjkkyjn> c'è qualcuno?
<filo1234> !qualcuno | nyjkkyjn
<ubot-it> nyjkkyjn: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<nyjkkyjn> scusate...
<nyjkkyjn> come si cambia il tema di gdm...?
 * nicotano saluta
<jester-> sera
<giordano_> sono nel canale ubuntu.it
<giordano_> sono nel canale ubuntu.it?
<jester-> giordano_: sei nel canale #ubuntu-it
<dodino> :°)
<mtb-vero> salve
<mtb-vero> una domanda??....ho installato emule su ubuntu11 ma non riesco a trovarmi i file scaricati...ossia vedo la cart temp ecc...vedo il file scaricato...ma non lo apre....perche??
<jester-> mtb-vero: stanno dentro alla relativa cartella nascosta nella home, dal filemanager batti control-h che la vedi
<mtb-vero> ah ok grazie mo provo...
<mtb-vero> scusami jester...io scrivo 'control-h' ma non succede nulla......
<OverMe> -.-
<mtb-vero> ??
<jester-> mtb-vero: apri cartella home e poi pigia control e h assieme
<mtb-vero> ok
<jester-> mtb-vero: poi scorri la pagina e vedrai una cartella .Amule
<jester-> entra
<mtb-vero> ahahaha si scusa che cretino...io lo scrivevo..control-h...invece di spinger i tasti.ahahaha sara il caldo
<mtb-vero> si ok trovato
<mtb-vero> grazie
<jester-> mtb-vero: curiosità
<mtb-vero> dimmi
<jester-> mtb-vero: mtb starebbe a significare?  visto che hai aggiunto veero
<mtb-vero> mtb = mountainbike...vero ...perche un buontempone mi ha preso il nik e va girando in altre chat facendo il cretino...
<giordano_> un ciao a tutti
<nicotano> buonasera
<pa> qualcuno con un multifunzione epson?
<pa> che cambia tra il driver pipslite e escpr ?
<pa> e esiste pipslite per ubuntu 64? ho trovato solo il pacchetto a 32bit
<nico182> ciao a tutti
<nico182> ho problemi con l'installazione dei driver audio e wireless, qualcuno può aiutarmi?? sono alla prima esperienza con ubuntu
<nico182> nessuno?
<gian_> ciao, ho un problema con java
<gian_> c6?
<nicotano> gian_, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<gian_> io l'ho scaricato da java.com e ho fatto questo comando sudo chmod +x jre-6u26-linux-i586.bin e poi ./jre-6u26-linux-i586.bin
<gian_> ho fatto bene?
<nicotano> mai fatto questo
<gian_> no ho scaricato da java.com "jre-6u26-linux-i586.bin"
<nicotano> gian_, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<gian_> come faccio per disinstallare quello che ho installato?
<nicotano> gian se è installato lascialo poi si vede se da conflitti
<gian_> ho fatto come hai detto ma mi dice che è impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<nicotano> gian   sun-java6-jre  ti dovrebbe installare anche il plugin
<gian_> mi viene fuori questo Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Il pacchetto sun-java6-jre non ha versioni disponibili, ma è nominato da un altro pacchetto. Questo può significare che il pacchetto è mancante, è obsoleto oppure è disponibile solo all'interno di un'altra sorgente E: Il pacchetto sun-java6-jre non ha candidati da installare
<nicotano> gian_, nei repository hai attivato software con restrizioni ?
<nicotano> e nella scheda altro software abilita partner canonical
<gian_> si
<gian_> no, scusa ho due indirizzi ma nessuno spuntato
<nicotano> gian apri synaptic e nella casella cerca scrvi java poi scorri fin oltre la metà e dovresti trovare sun-java6
<nicotano> gian devi abilitare i partner
<lello>  irc.explosionirc.net
<gian_> nella ricera veloce ho messo direttamente sun-java6 e me ne ha ritrovate varie, quale spunto?
<nicotano> sun-java6-plugin è un meta pacchetto spuntalo e installa quel che serve
<gian_> ok, funziona
<nicotano> :)
<gian_> adesso come faccio a togliere quello ho parlato all'inizio?
<nicotano> sempre da synaptic lo ricerchi e lo spunti per la disinstallazione
<gian_> da synaptic non lo trovo
<nicotano> gian_, quel file che hai scaricato  è un eseguibile non credo che abbia installato nulla lo trovi nella directory dove lo hai scaricato
<gian_> sì, con il comando ./ jre-6u26-linux-i586.bin trovandomi nella home mi sono ritrovato una cartella con directory e fily all'interno
<nicotano> gian_,  elimina
<gian_> quindi ho solo creato cartelle del programma senza installare nulla??
<luca> qualcuno può aiutarmi ad installare guitar pro
<luca> guitar pro
<luca> questo sconosciuto
<luca> su win andava bene
<K99Brain> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<luca> su ubuntu non riesco a installarlo
<luca> help me pls
<jester-> luca: certo che non riesci se è per winzoz
<luca> si si
<luca> ma qualcuno mi ha detto che si può installare anche su ubu
<luca> tramite wine
<jester-> luca: installa wine e prova
<luca> ho provato....
<luca> ma sono una frana
<jester-> non tutto funza con wine
<luca> ok
<luca> mentre chi mi può dire come potere aggiornare i driver del mio 5920g
<luca> c'è un fatto apposta...
<jester-> prova guitarx e taxguitar
<jester-> tuxguitar*
<luca> si gli ho provati ..ma tutti i file sono per guitar pro:-(
<jester-> luca: aggiornare quali drivers
<luca> quelli del portatile
<jester-> luca: cioè?
<luca> in genere sapere se ho tutti i drivers ok o se devo fare qualcosa per aggiornarli
<jester-> luca: il sistema fa da solo
<luca> grande
<jester-> quando ci sono aggoirnamenti ti avvisa
<luca> scusa ... ma io fino a ieri ero impantanato nelle paludi di winzoz
<luca> per me è tutto nuovo
<luca> volevo capire se c'è qualche toll che ottimizza il pc
<luca> scusa tool
<luca> utilità di sistema che ottimizza il tutto
<jester-> non sere nessuna ottimizzazione
<jester-> non serve*
<luca> magico
<luca> in winzoz paasavo il tempo a scricare aggiornamenti e ottimizare
<luca> passavo*
<jester-> luca: nemmeno l'antivirus serve
<gi> salve a tutti! Ho un problema con un eeepc asus 1005ha, ho installato ubuntu 11.04 perchè windows 7 dava problemi. Adesso all'accensione mi da l'errore che aveva chi ha postato qui! http://kerneltrap.org/node/17196
<Ola86> ciao raga, buon pomeriggio
<jester-> gi: in sostanza qual'è il problema
<Ola86> ciao jester
<jester-> ciao
<gi> che si avvia tutto, però il desktop non funziona perfettamente
<gi> apre i browser, però non il software center ad esempio
<jester-> gi: definisci il non perfettamente
<jester-> gi: gnome?
<gi> si
<gi> ubuntu 11.04 l'ho installato da chiavetta
<jester-> gi: prova ad usare gnome classico no effeti
<gi> dandogli l'opzione di prendere tutto l'hard disk
<jester-> gi: alla finestra di login dopo aver messo la pass clicca su ubuntu nella barra sotto e scegli classico senza effetti
<gi> adesso è bloccato in una pagina dove vuole fare il login
<gi> ha fatto l'opzione di avvio in modalità provvisoria
<gi> non l'aveva chiesta prima! E non è il nome che abbiamo messo nell'installazione....
<jester-> gi: alla finestra di login dopo aver messo la pass clicca su ubuntu nella barra sotto e scegli classico senza effetti
<gi> è che l'abbiamo installato che non deve richiedere la password all'inizio
<jester-> gi: termina sessione e va alla login
<jester-> la pass diuser c'è per forza
<gi> va bene, stiamo provando
<gi> cmq da un errore all'accensione come quel link che ho messo prima
<gi> non è strano?
<jester-> gi: il verbose del kernel fa vedere le operazioni che esegue i kernel
<jester-> errorre ci sarebbe se andasse in kernel panic o si incrocchiasse a un certo punto
<Ola86> vi disturbo per farvi una domanda, esiste una distribuzione linux che abbia solamente un brosware per la navigazione....????
<jester-> Ola86: cioè?
<Ola86> ho un pc nella mia associazione (che ci è stato donato) vecchio, molto vecchio! Ho installato xubuntu 10.04, ma purtroppo stenta ad accendersi ed ad avviare le applicazioni....
<gi> ohi Jester-  siamo entrati senza effetti ma si incrocchia!
<jester-> Ola86: prova puppylinux
<Ola86> siccome questo pc serve solo per andare in internet, mi chiedevo se esistesse una distribuzione che quando si accende compare solo un borseware e basta...
<Ola86> sto vedendo ora il sito...
<Ola86> che mi dici di archilinux?
<jester-> gi  scheda video?
<esulu> we
<gi> praticamente vado a selezionare il menù preferenze, amministrazione, e fermo...
<jester-> Ola86: che è pesante quanto ubuntu debian etc etc
<Ola86> ti riferisci ad archilinux??
<jester-> gi: che scheda grafica monta il pc
<jester-> Ola86: si
<Ola86> allora proverò puppy...
<gi> Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 950
<Ola86> grazie, ti farò sapere!
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti volevo chiedervik una cosa devo installare adobe flash a 64 bit , perchè non riesco ad installarlo ?
<alexx100i> chiedervi*
<jester-> gi: sto usando un eeepc 1000 he stessa scheda a va tutto, sa di installazione farflocca
<gi> non puo essere che non riesce a entrare come root ? Perchè durante un accensione ho visto che il root aveva problemi
<gi> anche noi pensiamo sia l'installazione! io trovo due partizioni una ext4 e una swap
<jester-> alexx100i: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<jester-> gi: che centra root
<alexx100i> jester, grazie mille
<K99Brain> gi, reinstalla
<gi> abbiamo reinstallato 3 volte
<K99Brain> gi, e controlla la iso che usi, prima
<K99Brain> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<gi> l'ho scaricata da www.ubuntu-it.org
<jester-> gi: reinstalla, usa tutto il disco non home separata non acceso senza pass
<jester-> !natty
<ubot-it> Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ | Kubuntu 11.04: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/natty/ | È preferibile usare i torrent | problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/ReleaseNotes
<gi> l'ho messa su chiavetta con creazione di dischi d'avvio
<jester-> controlal il sum
<gi> dovrebbe andare la iso! cos'è il md5sum?
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<gi> ha atom come processore! Dovrei installare la versione amd?
<jester-> gi: no
<jester-> gi: installa la 386
<gi> è giusto l'md5sum
<gi> si quella abbiamo
<gi> però dai 3 volte l'abbiamo installato
<gi> sempre gli stessi errori...
<gi> windows 7 era crashato per un problema con una chiavetta forse infetta
<gi> anzi sicuro
<jester-> gi: se ha infettato il bios so cazzi, vedi se c'è un aggiornamento
<gi> ed è per questo che abbiamo installato ubuntu da kiavetta...
<gi> tu hai pure un asus 1005ha per caso?
<jester-> no
<jester-> ma su eeepc non da problemi particolari
<gi> basta che metto il file .rom sulla chiavetta e faccio partire lìeeepc?
<jester-> gi: .rom?
<jester-> gi: di che parli
<gi> l'aggiornamento del bios
<gi> ho trovato che si deve scaricare sulla chiavetta
<gi> ma è un .rom
<gi> non è bootable dice
<jester-> gi: segui le istruzioni del costruttore
<gi> ohi jester! L'errore è uguale a quello qui http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=356814.0
<gi> non sono riusciti a risolvere manco loro! Da ripeetutamente quelle righe con ata1.00: però quello dice che non gli parte, a noi si
<gi> però va come una lumaca
<gi> non sono riuscito a ripristinare il bios
<jester-> gi:  aggiorna il bios e reinstalla per bene. non fare home separata e non fare avvio diretto
<jester-> e non fare crittografare la home
<jester-> al che si spiegherebbe il rincoglionimento
<jester-> gi: comincia ad entrare nel bios a fare un load setup default
<jester-> poi reinstalla come detto sopra
<jester-> gi: la live gira bene?
<gi> l'abbiamo fatto
<gi> load setup default
<jester-> gi: la live gira bene?
<gi> si
<gi> normale
<gi> come si fa a non crittografare?
<jester-> gi: intallazione chiede se cifrare la cartella personale
<jester-> gi: se la live gira i casi sono 2: installazione farlocca o hd a bottane
<gi> il gparted mi fa fare quel che voglio
<gi> sulle partizioni
<jester-> gi:  se la live gira che è lo stesso sistema che installi, e installato rincoglionisce la logica cosa ti suggerisce
<luca> con quale copia di tasti si copia nella console
<luca> ctrl c e ctrl v cosa diventano in ubuntu?
<gi> jester suca un aiuto
<jester-> gi: sei con la live da pc farlocco?
<gi> no
<gi> sono col mio
<gi> stavo cercando il sito dal quale ho scaricato il bios
<gi> non lo trovo piu
<jester-> gi: vieni dal pc in questione da live
<jester-> lasa sta il bios per adesso che senza winzoz installato non lo aggirni
<jester-> aggiorni*
<gi> si, basta fare alt f2
<gi> e mi cerca il 1005.rom
<jester-> gi: se la live gira normale il bios è sempre lo stesso
<jester-> secondo me èinstallazione a capocchia
<gi> è che avevo riformattato la chiavetta in fat 16 per fare st'operazione
<gi> lascio perdere allora il bios?
<jester-> gi: se divi rifare la chiavetta aggiorna prima il bios che male non fa
<jester-> gi: poi da live vieni in cnale
<jester-> canale*
<gi> ok,  il sito cmq è questo http://update.eeepc.asus.com/bios/
<gi> del 2009
<gi> è il file
<jester-> gi: ok aggiorna sto bios e poi vieni da live
<gi> niente il bios è troppo vecchio o non compatibile
<gi> rimetto ubuntu
<Raffa> salve ho installato lampp
<Raffa> come posso aceddere ad htdocs
<Raffa> senza fare ogni volta
<jester-> illumina bene?
<Raffa> sudo nautilus
<jester-> !chat | Raffa
<ubot-it> Raffa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Raffa> lampp è xampp per ubuntu
<Raffa> guarda che centra con ubuntu
<Raffa> perchè nn riescoo ad accedere a una cartella
<Raffa> devo settare il chmod
<Raffa> conme faccio?
<jester-> Raffa: il supporto è per l'os non per i singoli programmi o applicazioni
<Raffa> nemmeno per le cartelle
<Raffa> non posso nemmeno crearci un laucher
<jester-> Raffa: lasasta il chmod usa gksu nautilus
<Raffa> ?
<Raffa> eh ma farlo ogni volta
<Raffa> troppa fatica
<Raffa> nn si può fare almeno un laucher?
<Raffa> ho provato a fare un sh
<Raffa> ma nn và
<ErVito> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Raffa:  comando gksu qualcheè ma la pass te la chiede sempre
<Raffa> sudo nautilus /opt/lampp/htdocs
<remix_tj> Raffa: perche' hai installato lampp?
<filo1234> e perchè sarebbe in /opt/lamp/?
<filo1234> lammp
<remix_tj> Raffa: installare lampp e' da persone prive di senso
<remix_tj> quando si possono installare tutti i tool nativi di ubuntu
<remix_tj> ed accedere alle cartelle opportune
<Raffa> ehm quando premevo localhost nn accadeva nulla
<Raffa> ora almeno và
<Raffa> e poi pultroppo sn utente winzoz
<Raffa> e voglio imparare ubuntu
<Raffa> insegnatemi!
<Raffa> vi prego
<Raffa> ah nn riesco nemmeno a fare il ceckout di un svn..
<Raffa> come si fà?
<Raffa> ah rapid svn
<Raffa> cmq visto che il mio pc
<Raffa> era un nopte book con winzoz
<Raffa> posso riconfigurare il tasto di winzoz?
<pa> dov'e' finito il pacchetto "madwifi-tools"?
<pa> ah forse devo installarli, i madwifi?
<jester-> pa: i mad sono obsoleti
<pa> ah si?
<pa> e che si usa ora?
<jester-> pa: i driver atheros del kernel
<jester-> athsicazz
<pa> ho capito.. quindi non serve piu fare roba tipo
<pa> wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode ap.
<jester-> pa: e che centra il driver con capriole del genere
<pa> beh wlanconfig era in madwifi-tools
<pa> per dire
<pa> in ogni modo, dovrei semplicemente configurare la scheda wifi pci come access point
<pa> in natty
<jester-> se la scheda è su fa network manager
<pa> (vengo da hardy)
<pa> nm l'ho disinstallato
<jester-> pa: fatti una ad-hoc o una vpn
<jester-> se lo hai tolto saprai come fare all'antica scrivendo interfaces
<filo1234> usa iwconfig
<pa> beh si, ma per la atheros usavo i tool in madwifi-conf
<pa> -tools scusa
<gi> ragazzi scusate, come faccio ad entrare sulla chat dal portatile?
<gi> che sono col live
<gi> chiavetta
<Zerf> buona sera a tutti, qualcuno sa dirmi cosa staa accadendo con gli IM sulla 10.10, non riesco collegarmi in nessuno cliente
<aiutoeeepc> salveee
<aiutoeeepc> sono gi che aveva problemi
<aiutoeeepc> sono dalla live chiavetta
<superfrancy97> aiutoeeepc che problema hai?
<aiutoeeepc> ohhh jester-  sapeva tutto
<aiutoeeepc> se ne è andato! :( cmq in sostanza non riesco a installare ubuntu su sto eeepc 1005ha asus
<aiutoeeepc> l'ho  installato 3 volte
<aiutoeeepc> wei jester- meno male che sei tornato
<aiutoeeepc> sono gi, sono col live update
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: apri gparted
<aiutoeeepc> pronto
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: fai un shot e posta si imagebin
<jester-> !imagebin
<ubot-it> Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<aiutoeeepc> http://imagebin.org/162794
<aiutoeeepc> è strano perchè l'hd è 160
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: riduci sda1 di un gigs e fai  una swap
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: sicuro è rimasta la ripristino che è nascosta
<aiutoeeepc> e come ls riduco?
<aiutoeeepc> new size metto 1000 mg?
<filo1234> aiutoeeepc: è giusto
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: clicca la partizione e da destro resize
<aiutoeeepc> si ma la installazione non la fa
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: riduci la partizione di un giga e poi crea una swap
<aiutoeeepc> 1 giga quanti Mib è?
<jester-> resize o ridemsiona se in italiano
<jester-> 1024
<aiutoeeepc> http://imagebin.org/162795
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: new size 151602
<jester-> spazio prima 0
<jester-> dopo sarà 1024
<aiutoeeepc> lol
<ozstriker> sera
<aiutoeeepc> metto primary partition?
<ozstriker> qualcuno puo aiutarmi a compilare xorg?
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: si priomaria swap
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: poi salva
<Holden> ozstriker, compilare?
<filo1234> ozstriker: a compilare?
<jester-> ozstriker: compilare xorg?
<enzotib> ozstriker: compilare?
<ozstriker> in pratica ho il fil xorg.conf inesistente
<ozstriker> credo dovrei settarlo da zero
<jester-> ozstriker: scheda grafica?
<ozstriker> cioe scrivere il file
<jester-> ozstriker: puo non servire
<ozstriker> ho lo schermo che sfarfalla
<ozstriker> è fastidioso
<ozstriker> un secondo e vi dico la scheda
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: ???
<ozstriker> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ozstriker> questa è la scheda
<aiutoeeepc> fstto
<jester-> ozstriker: alla intel non serve il conf e il driver in natty fa un po pena
<aiutoeeepc> tutto con successo, adesso mi dice usato 4.69 giga
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: fa vedere gparted
<ozstriker> son ancora su lucid
<aiutoeeepc> http://imagebin.org/162797
<ozstriker> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Holden> ozstriker, fa vedere xrandr
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: installa il sistema
<ozstriker> ho dato anche quest comando ma non ho risolto
<ozstriker> non so proprio come fare
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: arriva al partizionamento e fai un fischio
<ozstriker> non ho trovato manco una guida
<aiutoeeepc> va bene, quindi dall'altro pc
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: va che rimane attivo il browser
<filo1234> ozstriker: se vuoi un xorg.conf puoi crearlo con sudo X -configure
<ozstriker> se incollo spero che non banniate
<ozstriker> creen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1440 x 900, maximum 4096 x 4096
<ozstriker> VGA1 connected 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 410mm x 256mm
<ozstriker>    1440x900       59.9*+   75.0
<ozstriker>    1280x1024      75.0     60.0
<ozstriker>    1152x864       75.0
<FloodBotIt1> ozstriker: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ozstriker>    1024x768       75.1     75.0     70.1     60.0
<jester-> !paste | ozstriker
<ubot-it> ozstriker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<aiutoeeepc> naturalmente non metto aggiornamenti ne soft di terze parti
<ozstriker> son nuovo scusate
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: se non hai la fissa open metti terze parti
<filo1234> ozstriker: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#head-b3674c92c9c2bfcc4b4b83915c9c0c7fa6be6b93
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: non andare per i cazzi tuoi, sei al partizionaento?
<aiutoeeepc> no, devo mettere altro quindi
<aiutoeeepc> per andare al partizionamento
<Holden> ozstriker, la risoluzione a 1440 x 900 va bene?
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: si altro manuale
<aiutoeeepc> ok ci sono
<ozstriker> filo1234 gua io con son a zero giusto qualche comando so
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: vai su sda1 e poi modifica
<filo1234> ozstriker: c'è scritto come generare un xorg.conf
<ozstriker> holden mi sfarfalla tutto
<ozstriker> e poi quando va in sospensione mi crasha tutto
<Holden> ozstriker, è un portatile?
<filo1234> ozstriker: quel comando ne crea uno completo, pure troppo....poi non so cosa ci debba mettere tu e  per cosa ti serva
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: usare ext4 giornalto, formattare, montare come /
<ozstriker> che comando
<aiutoeeepc> giornalto?
<jester-> jurnaled
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: modifica apre una maschera
<ozstriker> no un fisso
<jester-> usare come ext4
<ozstriker> pentium 4
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: usare ext4, montare come / formattare
<Holden> ozstriker, fa vedere xrandr su pastebin
<aiutoeeepc> se faccio resize mi da solo quella maschera per rimodificarla
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: osti ma se lo hai gia fatto
<ozstriker> incollo la e basta?
<aiutoeeepc> devo ricancellare tutto?
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: no vedi sda1 e sda2?
<aiutoeeepc> faccio new partition table
<jester-> madu
<aiutoeeepc> si
<aiutoeeepc> clicco su sda1
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: hai salvato i cambiamenti in gparted?
<aiutoeeepc> si si
<ozstriker> fatto
<aiutoeeepc> ho swap da 1 e l'altra
<jester-> allora fai doppio click su sda1
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: cosa vedi
<aiutoeeepc> le informazioni
<ozstriker> holden hai visto?
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: usare come, clicca
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: ext4 bla bla
<Holden> ozstriker, no
<filo1234> ozstriker: se non lo metti su pastebin è un po' difficile
<ozstriker> ma se ti incollo in pvt
<Holden> ozstriker, usa pastebin
<ozstriker> non fa?
<filo1234> !paste | ozstriker
<ubot-it> ozstriker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Holden> incolla qui oz
<Holden> incolla qui ozstriker
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: formattare clcca a formattare
<ozstriker> l'ho fatto
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: montare come clicca e scegli /
<aiutoeeepc> devo riformattare la sda1 come ext4
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: leggi il labiale
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: clicca sulla voce usare come
<aiutoeeepc> non c'è sta voce
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: scegli ext4 jurnaled
<aiutoeeepc> se faccio doppio click mi da solo le info
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: fa vedere
<jester-> shota
<ozstriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642890/
<ozstriker> ora ?
<aiutoeeepc> col destro mi da resize move ma solo per farne nua nuova
<aiutoeeepc> arrivo
<ozstriker> se interessa ho anche controllato che driver sta usando
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: che stai su gparted
<Holden> ozstriker, dai questo comando: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024×768
<Holden> ozstriker, anzi questo: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768
<aiutoeeepc> si
<ozstriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642891/
<aiutoeeepc> http://imagebin.org/162799
<aiutoeeepc> qui è se faccio doppio click
<aiutoeeepc> sarà perchè ci sta messo boot?
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: chiudilo gparted
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: sul desktop hai install ubuntu?
<ozstriker> holden fatto
<aiutoeeepc> o madonna scusa
<jester-> osti*
<Holden> ozstriker, e come va?
<ozstriker> vuoi sapere cosa è uscito
<aiutoeeepc> quindi metto ext4 journa
<aiutoeeepc> formatto e /
<aiutoeeepc> right?
<ozstriker> sfrfalla come prima
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: e montare come /
<Holden> ozstriker, ripassami xrandr
<aiutoeeepc> e poi?
<ozstriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642892/
<aiutoeeepc> vado avanti
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: vai sotto salva a vai avanti
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: che installa lu sistema
<ozstriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642893/
<ozstriker> eccolo holden
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: non cambiare nulla di quello che ti propone
<Holden> ozstriker, non è cambiata la risoluzione, riproviamo. lancia: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: è partito l'installer?
<aiutoeeepc> perfetto jester/ si, sta installando
<aiutoeeepc> sei un grande come sempre
<ozstriker> ora l'ha cambiata
<aiutoeeepc> ti devo una cassa di birra
<jester-> vedem che succede
<Holden> ozstriker, e?
<ozstriker> è pessima
<ozstriker> e tutto sfuocato
<Holden> ozstriker, proviamo con xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024
<ozstriker> minimo no va bene la frequenza
<ozstriker> questa va gia meglio ma i caratteri son sfuocati
<Holden> ozstriker, ripassami xrandr
<ozstriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642895/
<Holden> ozstriker, che monitor hai?
<ozstriker> lg flatron w1934s
<ozstriker> ora ho la frequenza a 75 se la porto a 60 ?
<aiutoeeepc> e bloccato
<int80h> salve
<aiutoeeepc> nella scelta della tastiera
<jester-> se lcd maggiore di 60 fa danni
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: non fagliela fare
<aiutoeeepc> dice pronti per continuare
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: continua
<aiutoeeepc> c e la clessidra
<ozstriker> infatti l'ho abbassata a 60
<aiutoeeepc> dnon mi fa andare avanti
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: torna indietro
<Holden> ozstriker, proviamo con: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900 --rate 75
<aiutoeeepc> non va
<aiutoeeepc> ce il cerchio che gira sempre
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: aspetta un po e poi se non si schioda riavvia e sai cosa devi fare, le partizioni sono a posto
<aiutoeeepc> va bien
<aiutoeeepc> ho capito
<aiutoeeepc> ti aggiorno presto
<jester-> aiutoeeepc: rifarei la penna magari
<ozstriker> mo sembra vada
<ozstriker> ti do l'xrandr
<Holden> ok ozstriker
<ozstriker> sfarfalla ancora pero
<Holden> ozstriker, allora devi riportarla a 1280x1024
<ozstriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642901/
<Holden> ozstriker, anche se non capisco bene che intenti per 'sfarfalla'. questo problema lo fa da poco? l'ha sempre fatto? hai cambiato qualcosa di recente?
<ozstriker> l'ho fa da quando ho installato lucid
<ozstriker> primja con la 9.10 non lo faceva
<ozstriker> non mi ha riconosciuto manco il monitor
<jester-> ozstriker: lucid lè un po vegia nè
<Holden> ozstriker, sarà un problema di driver... ma perchè non hai messo maverick?
 * K99Brain ha lucid :(
<Holden> K99Brain, anche io lol, per me è ottima
<filo1234> io pure
<ozstriker> sarebbe?
<Holden> però magari con roba non ancora matura una più recente è meglio. maverick = 10.10 ozstriker
<ozstriker> cosa intendi per roba non ancora matura?
<ozstriker> ma la 11 invece?
<Holden> ozstriker, drivers grafici intel
<ozstriker> a ecco
<ozstriker> cmq per sfarfallare intendo
<ozstriker> che ho delle riche che si muovono nello schermo
<Holden> ozstriker, è una scheda video integrata sulla scheda madre?
<ozstriker> e non è problema di monitor te lo assicuro c'è l'ho nemmeno un anno
<ozstriker> si
<K99Brain> ozstriker, secondo me devi solo trovare le giuste impostazioni
<Holden> ozstriker, potrebbe essere una questione di monitor/impostazioni. oppure potresti procurarti una scheda video esterna che sicuramente sarebbe meglio di quella integrata
<ozstriker> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ozstriker> la scheda è questa
<Holden> cercando con google "82945G/GZ lucid" a prima vista ci sono molti problemi con xorg e lucid
<ozstriker> io pensavo che fosse  un problema di xorg
<ozstriker> per quello volevo creare il file e settarlo da zero
<Holden> ozstriker, potresti provare a cercare una modalità che funziona con xvidtune
<ozstriker> non so come si faccia
<jester->  ozstriker prova questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/642907/
<ozstriker> mo no mi riporta la risoluzione come era
<ozstriker> jester cosa ci devo fare?
<jester-> ozstriker: un xorg.conf
<jester-> ozstriker: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf e incolli
<jester-> X maiuscolo nè
<Holden> jester-, alla sezione monitor manca endsection
<jester-> Holden: sistemalo va
<Holden> jester-, il fatto è che non credo che gli risolva il problema
<ozstriker> quindi non è correto quel file?
<Holden> dovremmo vedere Xorg.0.log
<jester-> Holden: provare non costa noente , se il problema è la risoliuzione serve la subsession
<filo1234> eddai vediamolo
<ozstriker> se mi dici come si fa per me va bene
<jester-> si si vediamolo
<Holden> ozstriker, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log    su pastebin
<ozstriker> è uscita una caterva di roba
<ozstriker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/642911/
<ozstriker> holden fatto
<Holden> ozstriker, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Holden> ozstriker, incollaci tutto quello che c'è qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/642913/
<Holden> ozstriker, salva e chiudi
<ozstriker> ok
<jester-> ozstriker: svuotalo prima
<jester-> o fai lo stufato
<ozstriker> ok
<ozstriker> è vuoto di suo
<ozstriker> vado lo stesso ?
<Holden> ozstriker, si
<ozstriker> Impossibile trovare il file «/etc/x11/xorg.conf».
<ozstriker> che ansia
<Holden> gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Holden> X11, X maiuscolo
<jester-> dal log leggeva si un file
<ozstriker> si ho fatto come hai scritto è vuoto
<ozstriker> ora l'ha salvato pero
<ozstriker> salvato e chiuso
<ozstriker> ora?
<jester-> ozstriker: ora sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Holden> ozstriker, ora dovresti uscire dalla sessione e rientrare. se qualcosa va storto loggati in una console e rimuovi quel file con: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester-> Holden: deve resettare gdm
<ozstriker> come monitor mi prende questo goldstar company invece che il mio lg
<jester-> o x non si riavvia
<Holden> jester-, ok
<Holden> ozstriker, lg = goldstar
<ozstriker> ok tra poco
<ozstriker> vi faro sapere speriamo bene
<eeepcaiuto> arieccomiii
<eeepcaiuto> non ci siamo ancora
<eeepcaiuto> mi ha detto can't read file
<eeepcaiuto> al riavvio, dopo che ha completato l'installazione
<eeepcaiuto> poi ho provato a entrare nel recovery mode
<jester-> eeepcaiuto: sa di penna sminchiata
<eeepcaiuto> e guardando le righe ho notato appunto che il root non faceva il punto di mount nell'udev
<ozstriker> è andato in modalita grafica ridotta
<jester-> non trova qualche file
<cesko08> come faccio ad installare il pacchetto italiano per ubuntu 9.10 senza avere una connessione internet?
<eeepcaiuto> allora devo cambiare proprio penna
<ozstriker> cioe son in modalita grafica ridota
<eeepcaiuto> ?
<jester-> eeepcaiuto: hai settato montare come /?
<eeepcaiuto> si
<jester-> eeepcaiuto: controlla md5sum della iso e se giusta rifai la penna
<ozstriker> holden  è andato in modalita grafica ridotta
<jester-> eeepcaiuto: non trova alcuni file installando e viene farlocca
<Holden> ozstriker, e che ne pensi?
<eeepcaiuto> il md5sum è perfetto
<Holden> ozstriker, va meglio o peggio?
<pa> come installo il vecchio dhcp3-server in natty?
<eeepcaiuto> l'ho messo gia due volte
<eeepcaiuto> sarà la pennina allora?
<ozstriker> sfarfalla piu di prima
<Holden> ozstriker, non ha funzionato allora, rimuovi quel file con: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Holden> ozstriker, io prima di fare altri mille test, proverei a vedere se con un livecd di ubuntu 10.10 funziona
<jester-> Holden: ottima idea
<ozstriker> e se faccio l'aggiornamento
<Holden> ozstriker, altrimenti dobbiamo ripiegare su vesa
<Holden> ozstriker, non lo fare alla cieca, controlla prima
<ozstriker> ok scarico la versione
<Holden> ozstriker, buon lavoro
<ozstriker> e se invece passasi alla 11
<Holden> ozstriker, anche bene, ma prima prova il live cd della 11.04 se è quella che vuoi mettere
<jester-> ozstriker: provare per provare prova la live della 11
<ozstriker> o con unity mi da ancora problemi
<Holden> ozstriker, ma hai modo di procurarti una scheda esterna? anche vecchia?
<jester-> ozstriker: ma hai unity in lucid?
<ozstriker> no sulla 11
<ozstriker> dico
<ozstriker> a dire la verita le ho provate la 11 mi girava lenta
<ozstriker> e l'ho levata
<jester-> ozstriker: co intel su eepc e la 11 non ho problemi manco con gnome3 shell
<Holden> jester-, forse la tua è una intel più recente
<jester-> usa i915
<jester-> e non xorg.conf
<Holden> jester-, hmm, allora davvero non saprei, forse non gli piace il suo monitor
<jester-> potrebbe benissimo darsi
<ozstriker> holden ho una ati 9200
<ozstriker> da una parte
<ozstriker> ma non è compatibile con la mia scheda madre
<Holden> però un driver spesso può pilotare più schede
<Holden> ozstriker, e scusa mettici quella, è molto meglio
<Holden> ah non è compatibile?
<ozstriker> non ho l'attacco pci sulla scheda madre
<jester-> Holden: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Holden> pci? siamo tornati al 1996?
<jester-> ozstriker: si parla di vga
<Holden> jester-, ok, non conosco bene le intel quindi non so di che epoche siano. bisognerebbe guardare su wikipedia...
<ozstriker> si vabbe quello che andava bene per la 9200
<jester-> ozstriker: procuarati una nvidia vga
<jester-> gt 8000 e rotti
<Holden> ozstriker, o prova prima il livecd se non vuoi spendere soldi
<ozstriker> ho anche una tnt2 da parte
<ozstriker> ma penso che come grafica sia meglio l'integrata
<ozstriker> ok provo la live
<ozstriker> male andando torno alla 9.10
<ozstriker> la  mia scheda madre è una asus p5gc-mx/1333
<ozstriker> non so se la conoscete
<ozstriker> cmq grazie
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-13
<fenixxx_86> buongiorno
<fenixxx_86> c'e' nessuno ???
<fenixxx_86> :-D
<xxx> ciao a tutti
<xxx> volevo sapere che antivirus posso installare
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<bia> salve, ho questo problema:quando mando in stampa un documento pdf mi stampa sempre solo la prima pagina e poi si blocca mi di dice solamente "Print Error"
<glpiana> bia, lo fa solo per i pdf? e con che rpogramma?
<glpiana> *programma
<bia> glpiana, document viewer
<bia> glpiana, si solo con pdf
<glpiana> bia, solo con un pdf o in genere tutti i pdf?
<bia> glpiana, con tutti i pdf
<glpiana> bia, fammi una prova. apri gedit, scrivici dentro qualche parola e prova una stampa
<akis24> giorno
<bia> glpiana, stampato senza problemi
<bia> glpiana, erano solo 4/5 righe
<glpiana> bia, ok. immagino tu abbia già controllato le opzioni di stampa di evince
<glpiana> sarebbe il document viewer
<bia> glpiana, sinceramente no... e non saprei dove guardare
<glpiana> bia, allora niente. installa acroread e prova con quello
<glpiana> !info acroread
<glpiana> uff
<bia> glpiana, ok provo subito e ti faccio sapere, per il momento grazie
<glpiana> acroread - Adobe Reader
<glpiana> oppure adobereader-deu - Adobe Reader
<glpiana> sono nei repo
<e-DIO-t> yo!
<enzotib> glpiana: akis24: forse è il caso di specificare che è necessario abilitare i repo partner?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<il_grillo> pc desktop ubuntu 10.10 samba pc portatile MSi CR620 ububtu 11.04 samba. Il primo installa la rete e funziona tutto, il seondo mi dice impossibile montare la posizione Recupero dell'elenco delle condivisioni dal server non riuscito, da un sommario controllo di smb.conf mi sembrano uguali. Che faccio? tiro  il pc dalla finestra?
<e-DIO-t> yo!
<bia> glpiana, il problema della stampa del documento pdf si presenta nello stesso identico modo anche con acroread
<enzotib> bia: anche documenti di poche pagine, solo testo?
<bia> glpiana, si anche di poche pagine
<enzotib> bia: 1) non sono glpiana 2) vai su http://localhost:631, premi Stampe, e vedi se dice qualcosa
<bia> enzotib, mi sta stampato la pagine di connessione non riuscita
<enzotib> bia: quindi l'errore è "connessione non riuscita"?
<bia> enzotib, aprendo il link che mi hai consigliato mi apre una pagine di firefox con connessione non riuscita
<enzotib> bia: service cups status
<bia> enzotib, eseguito quel comando da terminale mi ha risposto "cups start/running, process 821"
<colinocata> buongiorno, ho tentato stamane di installare la nuova versione di ubuntu. Dopo la schermata di caricamento ho ricevuto questo errore http://postimage.org/image/1s9pxzwlg. preciso che con le vecchie versione non accadeva. qualcuno sa aiutarmi? grazie in anticipo
<enzotib> bia: allora il link che ti ho dato deve funzionare, forse non lo hai scritto bene
<bia> enzotib, no mi dispiace non funziona....
<enzotib> bia: sudo netstat -ltunp | grep 631
<bia> enzotib, risposto niente
<enzotib> bia: sudo service cups restart
<bia> enzotib, cups start/running, process 19909
<enzotib> bia: di nuovo: sudo netstat -ltunp | grep 631
<bia> enzotib, continua a darmi niente
<enzotib> bia: che versione di ubuntu?
<bia> enzotib, 11.04
<enzotib> bia: sudo grep -ril cups /var/log 2>/dev/null
<bia> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/643114/
<bootable> buongiorno ragazzi
<enzotib> bia: grep -i cups /var/log/syslog
<bootable> come si creare una regola di routing secondo cui tutti i link http://www.miosito.ecc vadano sempre su https://www.miosito.ecc ?
<bootable> il proxy aziendale blocca solo http
<bootable> :P
<enzotib> !chat | bootable
<ubot-it> bootable: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bia> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/643116/
<enzotib> bia: sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install hplip hplip-cups hplip-data
<il_grillo> pc desktop ubuntu 10.10 con samba, pc portatile MSi CR620 ububtu 11.04 con samba. Il desktop funziona tutto, il portatile mi dice impossibile montare la posizione Recupero dell'elenco delle condivisioni dal server non riuscito, Ho fatto le identiche operazioni più volte ma è sempre uguale. Da un sommario controllo di smb.conf mi sembrano uguali. Che faccio? tiro  il pc dalla finestra?
<bia> enzotib, fatto. riprovo a stampare?
<enzotib> bia: riproviamo il comando con netstat
<bia> enzotib, sempre niente
<enzotib> bia: di nuovo il grep su syslog
<bia> enzotib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/643118/
<enzotib> bia: prova a stampare, ma non credo che cambi
<bia> enzotib, niente da fare, sempre e solo la prima pagina
<colinocata> buongiorno, ho tentato stamane di installare la nuova versione di ubuntu. Dopo la schermata di caricamento ho ricevuto questo errore http://postimage.org/image/1s9pxzwlg. preciso che con le vecchie versioni non accadeva. qualcuno sa aiutarmi? grazie in anticipo
<enzotib> bia: proviamo a reinstallare tutti i pacchetti che hanno a che fare con cups:
<enzotib> bia: sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install $(dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /^(lib)?cups/ { print $2 }')
<jester-> colinocata: specifica nuova versione
<colinocata> jester-, 11.04
<jester-> colinocata: errore http://postimage.org/image/1s9pxzwlg   quando lo da
<colinocata> jester-: quando faccio il boot da cd appare il logo di ubuntu che carica, poi appare l'errore
<bia> enzotib, fatto. ristampo?
<jester-> colinocata: capì. va in kernel panic, installazione nuova o aggiornamento
<enzotib> bia: riprova con netstat
<jester-> colinocata: sa di cd farlocco
<bia> enzotib, niente!
<colinocata> jester-: nel senso che è stato scritto male?
<jester-> colinocata: hai controllato md5um della iso prima di mastrizzarla e usato un cd normale e non rw?
<enzotib> bia: ristampa, ma non ho altre cose da provare
<colinocata> jester-: è un cd rw... forse l'ho usat troppe volte
<jester-> colinocata: appunto
<colinocata> jester-: anzi ora che ricordo, lo feci partire da chiavetta usb e mi dava un errore simile
<colinocata> jester-: forse la miglio cosa è provare ad utilizzare un cd vergine. cdburnerXP va bene?
<bia> enzotib, niente da fare.... grazie lo stesso
<jester-> colinocata: se la iso scaricata ha errori l'effetto è simile
<colinocata> jester-: per la masterizzazione sotto win va bene cdburnerXP?
<jester-> colinocata: va bene tutto purchè scrivi la iso e non la copi tal quale
<colinocata> jester-: ok grazie per la disponibilità, a presto
<strat> ciao! ho in dual boot xp e 10.04, vorrei passare im win7 e 10.04, esiste una guida? grazie in anticipo!
<K99Brain> strat, quando installi win7 ti cancellerà tutto
<K99Brain> strat, quindi fai backup e preparati dopo a reinstallare ubuntu
<strat> da quello che avevo capito cancellava la grub, nn sapevo che cancella tutto.....
<OverMe> K99Brain, ma no, cancella solo win vecchio e il grub
<K99Brain> boh, va beh, comunque non fidarti, strat ... il backup fallo
<K99Brain> se poi sminchia solo il grub allora basta che lo ripristini
<K99Brain> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<strat> certo il back up e nec
<Satana> hola
<Satana> scusate, ho un problema con una stampate di rete, essendo un neofita, qualcuno ha un link esplicativo su come installare stampanti di rete ?
<Satana> Grazie in anticipo :)
<jester-> Satana: hp?
<Satana> no, xerox :)
<jester-> Satana: comunque aggiungi stampante-->stampante di rete-->cerca
<Satana> intanto grazie jester, è la procedura che ho fatto, ma intanto i driver non sono presenti nel db, pur cercandoli e suggerendomene un bel po, alla fine la stampante non da segni di vita
<jester-> Satana: allora devi cercare il driver linux
<Satana> ok, dal sito xerox ho scaricato il driver, ho eseguito il comando setup install tramite sudo e ho una marea di file e cartelle
<glpiana> Satana, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XeroxPrinters guarda se questo ti aiuta
<Satana> grazie glpiana, lo guardo subito
<Satana> mmm...guida interessante ma io ho una workcenter 7120
<glpiana> Satana, hai già provato a dargli impasto il ppd? http://www.support.xerox.com/support/workcentre-7120/file-download/itit.html?operatingSystem=winxp&fileLanguage=it&contentId=109792&from=downloads&viewArchived=false
<jester-> Satana: stampante di rete ethernet o wifi, oppure condivisa da altro pc
<Satana> la stampante è di rete eth :)
<Satana> glpiana ho scaricato dei ppd forse non quelli che mi hai segnalato tu
<Satana> ora riprovo.
<glpiana> Satana, boh, io nella ricerca ho messo quello che hai scritto tu
<jester-> Satana: allora serve solo il ppd
<Satana> avevo scaricato xeroxlinux686...ecc
<Satana> glpiana, riguardando il sito xerox io il ppd generico non lo avevo notato, non cheidermi come mai. e avevo selezionato il driver di cui sopra.
<Satana> probabilmente è stato li il mio errore
<Satana> ho visto che tu nella selezione dell'os hai scelto windows io no :(
<Satana> per ora grazie a tutti, ci sto provando :)
<esulu> we
<pino> salve ho un problema con il microfono del pc
<pino> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | pino
<ubot-it> pino: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<pino> come configuro il microfono del mio pc?
<nefty> ciao
<nefty> qmi servirebbero chiarimenti
<AlexZion> nefty: in merito a cosa !?
<nefty> ho scarichato ubuntu ieri sono un neofita
<nefty> o niubbaccio se preferite
<nefty> solo che quando provo a scaricare i driver proprietari della mia scheda grafica invidia
<nefty> e li attivo mi dice che sono attivi ma non in uso
<glpiana> nefty, riavvii dopo l'installazione dei driver?
<nefty> e in piu al riavvio ubuntu mi và in modalità classica
<nefty> mi dice che non supporta unite
<glpiana> nefty, il sistema è aggiornato prima dell'installazione dei driver?
<AlexZion> nefty: innanzitutto non è invidia , ma semmai Nvidia, poi come li hai installati !?!
<nefty> su driver aggiuntivi ... mi dice di attivarli lo faccio
<nefty> e al riavvio non mi parte piu normalmente ma in versione classica
<nefty> e mi dice sono attivi ma non utilizzati
<AlexZion> in che senso in versione classica !?!
<nefty> non con la versione Unity
<glpiana> AlexZion, usa gnome
<nefty> ma appunto la classica
<glpiana> nefty, ti da più scelte per i driver?
<AlexZion> ahh ok .....
<nefty> driver grafici accellerati nvidia e l latro supporto 3d sperimntale nvidia
<AlexZion> glpiana probabilmente per qualche ragione, l'installazione dei driver non ha modificato  xorg !?!
<glpiana> nefty, e tu quali hai scelto?
<glpiana> AlexZion, boh, ora vediamo
<nefty> tutte e due la prima volta ... dopo mi ripartiv ain classica disabilitato una e ripartiva in classica disabilito l altra idem... disabilito tutte e due e mi parte normalmente
<glpiana> nefty, apri un terminale
<nefty> fatto
<glpiana> nefty, scrivi:  lspci | grep -i vga
<glpiana> incolla qui la riga che ottieni
<nefty> la mia gforce non so se interessa ma è in un notebook samsung rf511 ha una scheda grafica ibrida quindi non so se complica le cose
<nefty> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<nefty> cmq questa è la schda grafica  NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M 1 GB DDR3
<glpiana> nefty, nel terminale: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> nefty, dimmi quando ha finito
<nefty> fatto
<glpiana> nefty, ora: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nefty> fatto
<glpiana> nefty, ha aggiornato qualcosa?
<nefty> responso: Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto Calcolo dell'aggiornamento... Eseguito 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<glpiana> NESCRIVI: UNAME -A
<glpiana> azz il maiuscolo
<glpiana> nefty, scrivi: uname -a
<nefty>  fatto : Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-10-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 15:07:17 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<glpiana> nefty, femro
<nefty> ?
<glpiana> nefty, fammi controllare una cosa
<AlexZion> mhhh, non è che ci sta di messo la tecnologia Optimus di nvidia per caso !?!
<AlexZion> ops ....di mezzo .....
<glpiana> nefty, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste | nefty
<ubot-it> nefty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AlexZion> nefty: se è cosi , non so a che punto siano gli sviluppi ma tempo fa si parlava di pacchetti altamente sperimentali per tale tecnologia ...., che sembra fatta a ppositamente per tenere alla larga gli utenti linux .. :D
<nefty> neftaly@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -l | grep linux-image ii  linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic         2.6.38-10.46                               Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64 ii  linux-image-2.6.38-8-generic          2.6.38-8.42                                Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64 ii  linux-image-generic                   2.6.38.10.25                               Generic Linux kernel image
<glpiana> nefty, hai solo ubuntu su sto pc?
<nefty> no anche windows 7 in un altra partizione HD
<glpiana> nefty, quindi visualizzi il menu all'avvio del pc?
<glpiana> nefty, intendo il menu di scelta del sistema da avviare
<nefty> si all avvio decido con quanle entrare
<glpiana> nefty, oki, quindi vedi più voci relative a ubuntu, giusto?
<nefty> si
<nefty> 4 misembra
<glpiana> nefty, riavvia il pc e parti con la voce di ubuntu relativa al kernel 2.6.38-8
<nefty> ok
<_Crow_> ciao gente
<_Crow_> mi occorre un programma sotto kubuntu 11.04 per fare controlli su settori danneggiati ecc per penneusb
<_Crow_> tipo gsmartercontroll per hd
<_Crow_> ?
<glpiana> _Crow_, non puoi usare gsmartercontroll visto che è quello che ti serve?
<Shin3> :Dù
<Shin3> -ù
<_Crow_> non controlla le pendrive
<_Crow_> solo hd
<e-DIO-t> ehm
<e-DIO-t> non p'esse cattivo...ma le penne usb hanno i settori?
<Nefty> Allora
<e-DIO-t> se devi controllare errori nel file system, e2fsck ...gli smart imho so' per gli hard disk solntanto...o no?
<_Crow_> errori nel file system scusami
<_Crow_> ho fatto un copia e incola errato
<Nefty> Successa una fatality, son ripartito come mi hai detto tu, solo che non mi si connette più quidni son dovuto tornare a questa versione
<glpiana> Nefty, non si connette via cavo?
<glpiana> Nefty, o wifi?
<e-DIO-t> _Crow_: eh allora è fs dependent -> se il fs è ext2/3 ..e credo anche 4, e2fsck
<Nefty> wiifi
<e-DIO-t> per fat e ntfs, ninzo'.
<Nefty> via cavo non posso provarci è proibitivo
<_Crow_> ntfs
<glpiana> Nefty, ah, vabbè
<glpiana> Nefty, domanda. tu ora entri e il sistema ti fa usare unity?
<Nefty> si è questo che non capisco senza driver va tutto bene con i driver non và... cioè non è che non và ma non mi fà usare unity, solo che non posso configurare nulla.
<e-DIO-t> _Crow_: per riparare alcuni errori c'è ntfsfix ...non credo ci sia l'equivalente del chkdsk di windows.
<_Crow_> ah ok ok allora faccio meglio ad operare da winzozz
<glpiana> Nefty, non sei senza driver, stai usando dei driver open
<glpiana> Nefty, e visto che ti permettono l'uso del 3d ti direi di restare su quelli
<e-DIO-t> _Crow_: o a formattare la penna ext3 :P ^_^
<Nefty> si rimango con questi che sicuro vnano bene, ma domanda: non avrò un pannello di controllo della scheda video in questo modo giusto ?
<glpiana> Nefty, per che funzioni?
<glpiana> Nefty, perchè per risoluzione, refresh e doppio monitor lo fai anche con i driver open
<Nefty> ok
<Nefty> io lavoro su un notebook ma il mio notebook è chiuso e mi attacco con un HDMI ad uno schermo
<_Crow_> ho bisogno di utilizzarla anche sotto wnzozz
<Nefty> per sdoppiare l immagine andavosul pannello di controllo nvidia almeno su windows
<glpiana> Nefty, provalo. dovrebbe funzionare senza problemi
<il_grillo> pc desktop ubuntu 10.10 con samba, pc portatile MSi CR620 ububtu 11.04 con samba. Il desktop funziona tutto, il portatile mi dice impossibile montare la posizione Recupero dell'elenco delle condivisioni dal server non riuscito, Ho fatto le identiche operazioni più volte ma è sempre uguale. Da un sommario controllo di smb.conf mi sembrano uguali. Che faccio? tiro  il pc dalla finestra?
<Nefty> un altra cosa... non son sicuro che tutte le mie prese USB funzionino
<AlexZion> glpiana, la scheda di Nefty è equipaggiata con tecnologia optimus , quindi difficilmente riuscirà ad usare la sua GPU nvidia su linux , ma se è cosi di sicuro il suo pc ha anche una GPU integrata intel ...., e con driver open è solo quella che si può usare
<glpiana> Nefty, farai la stessa cosa dalle impostazioni del monitor
<glpiana> AlexZion, non ho capito una parola. ma ti chiedo di drimelo in chat, non qui
<glpiana> *dirmelo
<glpiana> il_grillo, perchè samba per comunicare tra due linux?
<Nefty> per eventuali web cam come faccio dal momento che ne ho uan integrata e non sò come usarla con ubuntu
<il_grillo> veramente ho pure 2 windows
<glpiana> Nefty, provala con il programma cheese
<glpiana> il_grillo, ok
<Nefty> tnks
<Nefty> Allora se attacco la presa HDMI tutto ok, solo come faccio a dire di non intervenire quando abbasso il coperchio del notebook... dal momento che mi spegne lo schermo
<Nefty> ?
<glpiana> Nefty, temo non si possa
<Nefty> azz... e questo è un problema...
<spillo> somebody can help me? i can not use ubuntu at all....
<spillo> i just download the last vers.
<glpiana> spillo, in italiano per cortesia
<spillo> scusa
<spillo> ho un porblema per usare ubuntu
<spillo> ho appena scaricato la versione 11.04
<jester-> Nefty: in risparmio energia
<spillo> ma non riesco ad usare internet
<glpiana> spillo, cavo o wifi?
<spillo> wifi...e uso quello dell'hotell dove vivo
<jester-> spillo: scaricata e installata?
<glpiana> spillo, sì vabbè, quelli sono affari tuoi :)
<spillo> glpiana, non ci capisco di proxy ecc
<glpiana> spillo, lspci | grep -i netowrk
<spillo> ahahaha
<glpiana> scusa, network
<glpiana> spillo, dimmi che viene fuori
<spillo> piana, io sono in digitale qui
<spillo> non ci capisco nulla
<spillo> ok
<spillo> se voglio usare firefox che compare sulla barra
<spillo> naturalmente mi dice che nn e' connesso
<glpiana> spillo, dai quql comando e poi ne riparliamo
<spillo> poi vado in alto al triangolino della banda
<glpiana> spillo, dai quel comando e poi ne riparliamo
<spillo> io di comandi ne d'ho ma non fa una cuffa
<jester-> glpiana: spero che per domani piova almeno abbastanza per il pravetto
<glpiana> spillo, allora dai: lspci          e guarda la riga relativa alla wifi
<glpiana> jester-, lol
<Airsnort> so che e un discorso di merda, ma mia figlia sta navigando in camera sua ed e chiusa a chiave e possibile vedere le pagine cha sfoglia?
<spillo> non voglio romperti le scatole piana...ma dove devo scrivere "lspci"?
<glpiana> spillo, per cortesia usa il mio nick completo
<glpiana> devi scriverlo in un terminale
<glpiana> Airsnort, guarda dalla serratura
<filo1234> !chat | Airsnort
<ubot-it> Airsnort: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> Airsnort: non si curiosa negli affari dei figli
<spillo> glpiana, mi fai morire
<glpiana> spillo, giusto perchè altrimenti non vedo il messaggio in evidenza
<spillo> professional chat
<glpiana> spillo, ma l'hai dato o no sto comando?
<spillo> glpiana, non uso in questo momento ubuntu sono in windows
<spillo> glpiana devo scollegarmi ma non so' se ho abbastanza informazioni
<glpiana> spillo, ah ok. beh, per capire che ha la wifi serve: lspci  poi iwconfig   w sudo iwlist scan
<glpiana> spillo, poi se ha un interruttore lo premi un po' di volte e dai: dmesg | tail
<glpiana> spillo, infine anche un rfkill list
<glpiana> spillo, raccogli ste info e poi vediamo
<spillo> glpiana, credo di averlo scritto che vivo in digitale, piu' dettagli sarebbero' piu' utili ;)
<spillo> ok
<spillo> glpiana grazioe
<jester-> spillo: magari ci potresti chiarire il vivo in digitale
<enrylinux> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> jester-, avrà un po' di angina pectoris e si cura
<spillo> glpiana non ci capisco veramente tanto (imbarezing)
<jester-> glpiana: aaaah il digitale medicina?
<glpiana> jester-, boh, altrimenti non so
<spillo> glpiana ecco perche' non uso ubuntu che nessuno con calma e pazienza riesce a spiegarmi che cosa dovrei fare...
<jester-> spillo: sarebbero comandi da dare nel terminale
<spillo> jester che lo trovo esattamente ?????????/?????
<glpiana> spillo, se hai unity, premi la bandierina di windows e scrivi ter e ti appare
<glpiana> spillo, altirmenti applicazioni accessori temrinale
<spillo> jester si garbato (lo so' che escono battute fantastiche con questo inizio)
<spillo> glpiana ci provo
<spillo> glpiana se mai dovessi riuscirci ti mando un cesto di frutta secca a casa.
<glpiana> spillo, :D
<glpiana> se si può scegliere, meglio una cassa di moretti
<glpiana> spillo, comunque quella roba che esce te la copi su un file e poi torni qui a mostrarci tutto
<spillo> glpiana ok faro' il possibile....ci tengo a usare ubuntu la trovo una genialata
<akis24> sera
<solea> Ciao a tutti! Sto testando irssi e l'ho sto provando con irssi-otr. Qualcuno che usa otr ha voglia di fare un test con me con una /query per vedere se funge correttamente
<solea> "lo sto provando" senza "h" naturalmente :)
<enzotib> !chat | solea
<ubot-it> solea: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<solea> ok, grazie per la dritta, chiedo di là:)
<superfrancy97> ciao a tutti! Qualcuno può darmi una mano nella configurazione della chiavetta MT503HSA con il software di ONDA? Io ho installato da terminale il software ma quando lo avvio mi trova la chiavetta una volta su 100 e in più ci mette almeno 2 minuti a trovarla e farmi connettere!
<Steeler> ciao, rieccomi fra tutto dopo formattazione ^_^
<nicotano> salve
<Steeler> appena approdato a natty, stranamento funge TOTEM con You Tube ahahaha
<Steeler> rebotto
<e-DIO-t> Steeler: non farlo :P
<Steeler> e-DIO-t, ?
<e-DIO-t> eh non posso continuare ché mi sono appena accorto di non essere sul -chat :D
<reddos> ciao a tutti  ho un problemino io ho ubuntu 10.10 32 bit ho connesso il mio ipod ma orami da un messaggio di errore e non lo legge piu sapete dirmi il motivo fino a ieri laltro  funzionava tutto grazie
<OverMe> l'hai letto il messaggi odi errore?
<reddos> si
<OverMe> e dice?
<reddos> ora rifunziona
<OverMe> a miracle!1
<superfrancy97> non è un miracolo è un iPod
<superfrancy97> lo faceva anche il mio
<superfrancy97> per caso usi Amarok?
<reddos> no
<filo1234> quindi funziona un ipod si e un ipod no...
<superfrancy97> praticamente si
<filo1234> si chiamerebbe semprepod
<reddos> si e un ipod nano 8 gb
<opinel> \s irc.darksin.it
<reddos> o riprovato a rilanciarlo si e aperto ma ci a messo del tempo prima si apriva subito come mai?
<alexildrugo> ciao a tutti, ho la versione 11.04 e oggi dopo un aggiornamento, riavvio e non mi trova più la scheda wireless. se do iwconfig esce "lo nowireless extensions     eth0 nowireless extensions".
<freepee> ciao non riesco a far riconoscere il mio ipod, non viene montato... come posso fare?
<Raffa50> salve
<Raffa50> io ho un netbook con ubuntu
<Raffa50> ma se chiudo lo schermo
<Raffa50> o lo lascio lì
<Raffa50> i dowload li continua a scaricare?
<Raffa50> se chiudo scermo no di sicuro
<superfrancy97> Raffa50 Disattiva le impostazioni relative alla sospensione o all'ibernazione sulle impostazioni del risparmio energetico e potrai scaricare anche a coperchio chiuso
<Raffa50> oho
<Raffa50> no vabbè
<Raffa50> a coperchio chiuso meglio di no
<Raffa50> altro problema
<Raffa50> l'ora in alto a destra nn si vede bene
<Raffa50> nn si vede l'ultima cifra
<superfrancy97> prova questa guida: http://www.lffl.org/2011/05/ubuntu-1104-modificare-l-orologio.html . Se vuoi fare in fretta usa l'ultimo metodo in fondo alla pagina
<Raffa50> grazie molto gentili
<superfrancy97> Raffa50 hai risolto?
<Raffa50> si graz
<Raffa50> sapete mica come posso creare un ide in c++?
<sam12345> ciao a tutti. ho appena installato ubuntu 11.04 e in alcuni casi invece dei caratteri appaiono simboli strani (un rettangolo con dei numeri dentro)
<sam12345> a quanto sembra mancano alcuni charset
<sam12345> cosa potrei controllare?
<jester-> sam12345: in quali client appaiono
<sam12345> firefox
<sam12345> xchat
<sam12345> un po' di programmi, insomma
<jester-> sam12345: setta la codifica utf8
<ErVito> dai un occhio in Sistema>Amministrazione>Supporto lingue
<sam12345> ok
<ErVito> ad installazione ultimata c'è sempre da completare il supporto lingue
<ErVito> l'è andà
<jester-> el gaveva presa
<pigeta> sera
<pigeta> ho comprato una web-cam della trust Bus 005 Device 002: ID 093a:2460 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Q-TEC WEBCAM 100 ma se apro cheese vedo malissimo
<jester-> pigeta: a pensare che c'è un ampio wiki circa il supporto delle webcam
<jester-> !webcam
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/ | Compatibili linux e skype: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<HoldenC> pigeta, che driver sta usando?
<pigeta> holdenC: per scoprirlo io ho avviato solo cheese forese manca il driver :)
<HoldenC> pigeta, fai vedere lsmod
<PiGreco26> !paste ! pigeta
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'paste ! pigeta'
<PiGreco26> !paste | pigeta
<ubot-it> pigeta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pigeta> http://pastebin.com/dQj0NPC0
<HoldenC> pigeta, gspca_pac207, non e' molto ben supportata quella webcam su linux
<pigeta> holdenC : cosa dovrei fare?
<HoldenC> ne ho una simile, la pixart si e' rifiutata di divulgare le info sull'hw, quindi in driver e' fatto tramite reverse engineering
<HoldenC> pigeta, prendi una di quelle supportate
<pigeta> o mio dio
<pigeta> ma non è che si vede la webcam funziona solo che se inquadro la finestra vedo sul giallo
<HoldenC> pigeta, comunque il pac207 mi pare molto economico
<HoldenC> pigeta, lo so, tempo fa ho provato anche io con webcam di quel tipo
<pigeta> holdenC: e non si possono utilizzare i driver di windows?
<HoldenC> pigeta, no
<esulu> we
<Steeler> terminale: per copiare cartelle ricorsivamente ?
<Steeler> terminale: cioè; pre copiare una cartella dentro usr/share da root.
<jester-> cp -r
<Steeler> per istallare il tema black di empathy cp -r DarkChat.AdiumMessageStyle /usr/share/adium/message-styles  grazie log x aver registrato ^_^
<LeA> CIAO RAGAZZI
<LeA> spero mi potrete aiutare posso fare qualcosa che il mio ubuntu 11 non parte più dopo un'istallazione
<LeA> di grome 3
<jester-> LeA: ripristina il 2
<LeA> ciao dal boot vado su ripristina?? capito bene?
<jester-> nu
<jester-> non c'è nessun ripristina al boot
<fenix_86> Buonasera ragazzi
<fenix_86> ho veramente un grosso problema
<fenix_86> e mi sembra molto strano ...
<LeA> login che devo mettere?????
<fenix_86> c e nessuno a cui posso chiedere ___
<fenix_86> ???
<jester-> LeA: prendi nota
<LeA> ok
<jester-> LeA: parti in modalita ripristino, vai in shell root con rete
<jester-> LeA: apt-get install ppa-purge
<fenix_86> jester-: posso chiederti una fesseria per piacere magari mi sai dare aiuto ...
<eXpl01t> fenix_86, Fai la domanda e vediamo di trovare una risposta al tuo problema
<LeA> jester devo fare altro??
<jester-> LeA: spe
<LeA> ok
<fenix_86> ho una kubuntu 10.04 ... ho dei problemi con compiz ... ma sono molto relativi al fatto che stamane ho spento il pc ... che andava bene ... mentre quando son tornato mi parteva con la schermata di ligin come quando fai control alt f2 e nonostante l-accesso ... nsomma non partiva kubuntu
<fenix_86> ora sono con la live ... ma il problema ancor piu grosso e che neank wiz non mi parte piu e credetemi ho dei file vitali lissu !!!
<jester-> LeA: http://www.geekitalia.it/2011/05/09/rimuovere-gnome-3-da-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<jester-> fenix_86: kakkade non va tanto daccordo con compix avendo gli effetti suoi
<fenix_86> ???
<eXpl01t> non ti sei fatto nessuna copia di beckup?
<jester-> fenix_86: wiz = windows?
<LeA> quindi dopo lanciato qul comando parte ubuntu????
<jester-> LeA: leggi la guida
<eXpl01t> solitamente quando si paciocca con quella caàta li una copia di sicurezza è meglio averla sempre
<fenix_86> eh ... io ho visto in piu di un forum che con la 10.04 andava bene ank compiz ... forse sono io che sono un po stupido e non sono riuscito a cambiare i driver nvidia
<jester-> LeA: visto che non ti parte le grafica devi fare da shell in recovery
<fenix_86> jester-: sisi ... non volevo dire le parolacce XD
<jester-> fenix_86: compiz fa a pugni con kde e comunque se non parte piu winzoz la causa non è compiz
<eXpl01t> win non ti parte più perchè sicuramente non trova il grub
<filo1234> a windows non interessa del grub...
<eXpl01t> scaricati Super Grub Disk
<filo1234> windows usa comunque il suo  bootloader
<fenix_86> il grab lo trova ...
<filo1234> grub
<jester-> fenix_86: ubuntu è installato su partizione o dentro a win
<LeA> tu dici che rimuovendo grome 3 parte?????
<eXpl01t> filo1234,  lo so che mbr è una cosa a se ma a volte a me il grub mi nascondeva l'mbr di winzz e dovevo ripristinarlo con super grub disk
<jester-> LeA: se il problema è nato installando gnome 3 per logica toglierlo risolve anche il problema sempre che la colpa sia di gnome3 e non di qualche altra azione
<filo1234> eXpl01t: l'mbr è una sola e non è nè di windows nè di linux, è un settore che sta nei primi 512 byte del disco..poi grub nel caso del dualboot, per avviare windows passa la palla al botloader di windows .
<LeA> perchè dopo l'installazione c'e il comando che aggiorna il sistema è sicuro che de grome????? si puo scoprire???
<LeA> perchè dopo l'installazione c'e il comando che aggiorna il sistema è sicuro che de grome????? si puo scoprire???
<filo1234> eXpl01t: non è il grub che nasconde...sono le fesserie che si fanno a nasconderla o a renderla non avviabile
<filo1234> de grome?
<eXpl01t> si che sono le cacchiate che lo fanno sparire lo so...
<filo1234> eXpl01t: vabè stop
<eXpl01t> però con il programma citato prima si riesce a far ripartire winzz
<filo1234> no e 15
<filo1234> quello sistema il grub
<filo1234> poi che parta windows o no è un altro discorso
<eXpl01t> ma fidati che l'ho sempre fatto così
<filo1234> dal nome supergrub serve per ripristinare il grub
<eXpl01t> lui interessa che para windowa
<filo1234> si l'avrai anche fatto ma non serve a quello
<eXpl01t> anche l'mbr
<filo1234> pfffff
<eXpl01t> filo1234, l'hai mai usato???
<filo1234> eXpl01t: basta così
<eXpl01t> vabbè hai ragione tu ;)
<pa> cos'e' che in ubuntu aggiunge le stampanti automaticamente?
<fenix_86> jester-: scusa ma la live da usb si è impallata
<fenix_86> ora sono con una live di ubuntu 10.4 da cd
<jester-> fenix_86: quindi?
<fenix_86> quindi ti ho detto
<fenix_86> che il problema
<fenix_86> lo so che non è compiz ... ma appena faccio l'accesso ... il grub vede win ... ma quando vado e faccio partire da win ... il tempo di caricare la finestrella a 4 colori ... che mi esce la schermata blu e si riavvia tutto
<jester-> fenix_86: prova a ripristinare grub
<fenix_86> gia fatto nulla ...
<jester-> fenix_86:  win è su sda1?
<fenix_86> si
<jester-> fenix_86: sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<fenix_86> lo posso dare ank qui da konsole su live ???
<jester-> fenix_86: da li va fatto
<fenix_86>  o devo riavviare entrare da rot e dare quel comando ???
<fenix_86> da li dove ???
<jester-> li dalla live
<jester-> a quello serve una live
<fenix_86> jester-:  :-D subito
<jester-> fenix_86: se si rifiuta sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs e poi rifai
<fenix_86> dove ti posso pastare quello che mi ha dato ... kmq ok success
<jester-> fenix_86 se ha fatto prova a riavviare
<fenix_86> ok ... ma per quanto riguarda kubu ???
<fenix_86> :-( ... voglio andare ank con quello ...
<jester-> fenix_86: comincia a vedere se parte winzoz
<fenix_86> jester-: ok vedo e sono di nuovo qui da voi a dopo ... speriamo bene ...
<giagi> vorrei connettermi a internet tramite vpn, ma non capisco da dove devo creare l'account e quale gateway posso usare. Chi mi spiega?
<jester-> !vpn | giagi
<ubot-it> giagi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Vpn oppure http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/ConfigurazioneRete/Hamachi
<giagi> già letto ma non capisco
<jester-> giagi: qualcuno deve fornirti una vpn e devi avere i dati
<jester-> giagi: o la metti su tu
<giagi> esatto, ma ad esempio Openvpn non lo fornisce?
<jester-> giagi: openvpn o nonopenvpn devi avere i dati di accesso
<giagi> sì, ma appunto dove mi devo registrare per avere questi dati?
<jester-> giagi: che ne so
<giagi> ah ok lol
<fenixxx_86> jester-: nulla da fare ... sempre la stessa storia ... mi parte quando clicco su avvia normalmente senza il ripristino ... fa che sta partendo la finestrella 4 5 secondi schermata blu e si riavvia il tutto ...
<filo1234> giagi: una vpn è un tunnel tra pc su reti diverse detta brutalmente, ad esempio tra pc ufficio e pc di casa...in questo modo hai una LAN virtuale tra casa e ufficio
<jester-> fenixxx_86: facendo partire winzoz?
<fenixxx_86> si ...
<filo1234> giagi: quindi devi configurare sia il pc di casa che quello dell'ufficio..
<jester-> fenixxx_86: = winzoz andato a bottane
<giagi> filo1234: ma so che ci si connette a internet tramite vpn, quindi immagino ci siano dei server apposta per queste cose. Cioè io non devo connettermi a nessun ufficio o altri miei pc, devo semplicemente navigare
<jester-> filo1234: si ma lui vorrebbe sucarne una altrui e che lo mandi pure un internet
<fenixxx_86> jester-: minkia ... quindi non ci posso recuperare nulla ??? xk ... tanto i dati da kubuntu me gli vede cioe con un hd esterno tiesco mi dispiace solo che c'erano un sacco di probrammi installati che mi servivano per l'universita'
<filo1234> giagi: non c'entra nulla alora la vpn
<filo1234> vpn= virtual private network
<jester-> fenixxx_86: se da ubuntu vede la partizione e la monta li recuperi da li
<giagi> filo1234: quindi non ho capito un tubo?
<filo1234> più o meno :p
<fenixxx_86> jester-: ok va benissimo ... ed ora per far partire kubu ... come stiamo messi ???
<filo1234> forse tu parli di proxy
<jester-> fenixxx_86: parti in rfecovery vai in shell rm -r .kde
<giagi> no no i proxy so cosa sono e come usarli, la vpn usata come intendi tu anche quella la conoscevo, ma quella che intendo io mi ha creato un po' di confusione
<jester-> fenixxx_86: nota il piunto kde
<jester-> fenixxx_86:  e rm -r -config e rm -r -compiz
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  "rm -r .kde" vero ... cortesemente mi spieghi che vado a fare ??? O MEGLIO CHE FA STO COMANDO ???
<jester-> .compiz
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  sarebbe il remove ???
<jester-> fenixxx_86: cancelli delle cartelelle con impostazioni che si ricreano a default riavviando
<jester-> fenixxx_86: dopo di che se non parte ti sei fottuto pure linux
<fenixxx_86> ok va benissimo ...
<jester-> fenixxx_86: non è cha hai tentato di ripristinare mbr condo ms-sys -w /dev/sda1 invece che sda?
<fenixxx_86> jester-: o meglio ho capito e segnato i tre comandi alla fin fine se non vanno reinstallo un altra versione da quello che ho letto linux mint è una delle piu stabili ... kmq l'ultimo comando che hai scritto non l'ho mai digitato perche ???
<fenixxx_86> prima il comando che mi hai detto di fare da shell era sda 1
<jester-> fenixxx_86: mint è un tarocco di ubuntu
<fenixxx_86> ah quindi vado tranquilo con ubuntu :-D ... ho provato ad installare la 10.04 ... ma non me la installava mi dava problemi sempre all'83 per cento dell'installazione ...
<ivan___> ciao ho bisogno di aiuto
<ivan___> c'è qualcuno??
<fenixxx_86> jester-: ah quindi vado tranquilo con ubuntu :-D ... ho provato ad installare la 10.04 ... ma non me la installava mi dava problemi sempre all'83 per cento dell'installazione ...
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  vuoi che do il comando che hai scritto ora per win ???
<jester-> !qualcuno | ivan___
<ubot-it> ivan___: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jester-> fenixxx_86: fai da recovery quello che ti ho scritto sopra
<ivan___> qualcuno può aiutarmi?? sono nuovo grazie
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  ok ...
<fenixxx_86> ivan___:  scrivi quello che ti serve e se qualcuno sa aiutarti lo fa con piacere ...
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  io vado sul recoveri do i comandi e poi reboot ... speriamo bene ... :-D ... a dopo e grazie ancora
<ivan___> ho rotto l'hard dish e purtroppo win 7 pretende che paghi la licenza un'altra volta quindi ho provato provvisoriamente ubuntu 11.4 mi piace ma ho trovato tante difficoltà.(sinceramente è meglio ubuntu o win 7? vi prego di darmi risposta e motivi
<jester-> ivan___:  se non hai bisogno di applicazioni winzoz è meglio linux
<jester-> ivan___: ma hai installato ubuntu su hd rotto?
<ivan___> win zoz sta per win zozzoni?? :)
<jester-> ivan___: o uindos all'ammaregana
<Gek0> Ciao
<Gek0> Do you speak italian?
<filo1234> Gek0: in effetti si, visto che il canale è italiano
<filo1234> c'è scritto nel topic
<jester-> a bit of bergamasco and veneto too
<Gek0> Ke bello XD
<filo1234> -.-
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  sono entrato in una shell con privilegi di root e non mi dava nessuno di quei comandi ...
<jester-> fenixxx_86: certo che non lida visto che li devi scrivere tu
<jester-> fenixxx_86: sei da live?
<jester-> fenixxx_86: monta la partizione ubuntu e cancellale da live
<fenixxx_86> jester-: forse mi son espresso in italiano un po maccheronico scusami 1) sono entrato in recoveri mode 2) tra tutte le opzioni ho scelto quella che mi permetteva di dare dei comandi in modalita' root 3) quando scrivevo il comando rm -r .kde non mi dava nessun output ... il comando rm -r -compiz mi diceva --"c" not found consultare l'help di rm e lo stesso per l'altro ...
<jester-> fenixxx_86: se non risponde ha eseguito
<jester-> fenixxx_86: ed era rm -r .compiz
<jester-> .config
<jester-> .kde
<fenixxx_86> jester-: ah ... mi avevi messo un trattino :-D ...
<fenixxx_86> jester-: ascolta ci vuole molto a montare la partizione ??? hai qualche hwto su come lo posso fare senza ogni volta riavviare che la live ci mette 20 minuti a partire ...
<jester-> anzi dai pure un dpkg --purge compiz-kde compiz compiz-core
<jester-> fenixxx_86: su che sdax sta
<fenixxx_86> 5
<jester-> fenixxx_86: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<fenixxx_86> jester-: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<fenixxx_86> ah ok
<jester-> fenixxx_86: come si chiama l tuo user
<fenixxx_86> jester-: quello di kubu si kiama inva_k
<jester-> fenixxx_86: montata?
<jester-> inva o ivan
<fenixxx_86> jester-: inva_k ... ho dato il comando che mi hai scritto ... come faccio a vedere se è mont ???
<jester-> fenixxx_86: sudo rm -r /mnt/home/inva_k  .compiz
<jester-> fenixxx_86: sudo rm -r /mnt/home/inva_k  .config
<jester-> fenixxx_86: sudo rm -r /mnt/home/inva_k  .kde
<fenixxx_86> rm: cannot remove `.compiz': No such file or directory
<jester-> fenixxx_86: ls /mnt
<fenixxx_86> bin    dev   initrd.img      lost+found  opt   sbin     sys  var boot   etc   initrd.img.old  media       proc  selinux  tmp  vmlinuz cdrom  home  lib             mnt         root  srv      usr  vmlinuz.old
<jester-> fenixxx_86: ok
<jester-> dalli tutti
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  ... ma mi da errore su tutti !!!
<jester-> fenixxx_86: sudo mount  --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<jester-> fenixxx_86: sudo mount  --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<jester-> fenixxx_86: sudo mount  --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<jester-> fenixxx_86: sudo chroot /mnt  /bin/bash
<jester-> finito fischia
<fenixxx_86> fatt
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  questi ultimi 4 sono andati tutti
<fenixxx_86> ls
<jester-> fenixxx_86: hai il prompt # nel terminale?
<fenixxx_86> sisi
<jester-> fenixxx_86: dpkg --purge compiz compiz-kde compiz-core
<fenixxx_86> jester-: azz ... dove ti posso pastare l'output ??' qui stesso in pubblico ???
<jester-> fenixxx_86: rm .kde
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  il purge ha dato qualche errore ...
<jester-> fenixxx_86: fda niente
<jester-> fenixxx_86: grub-install /dev/sda
<fenixxx_86> jester-: rm: impossibile rimuovere ".kde": Nessun file o directory
<jester-> fenixxx_86: update-grub
<fenixxx_86> mentre il grub lo ha installatpo bene ...
<jester-> fenixxx_86: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  ooooooook ... ha finisciuto ...
<jester-> fenixxx_86: hai un solo hd?
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  ma la cosa del .kde ... non è andata mi ha detto che non ha trovato file o directory
<fenixxx_86> sisi ... solo 1
<jester-> fenixxx_86: avevi cancellato da recovery
<jester-> fenixxx_86: exit
<fenixxx_86> ah ok allora ...
<jester-> fenixxx_86: sudo reboot e parti con ubuntu normale
<fenixxx_86> ok ... speriamo sia la volta buona ah ... :-D ... granzie ancora ... a dopo !!!
<esulu> ciao
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  peggio di andar di notte a luci spente ...
<fenixxx_86> sempre la svermata con il login tty2 ...
<jester-> fenixxx_86: reinstallati tutto, prima winzoz
<fenixxx_86> prima win ??'
<jester-> yess
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  prima win ??? è da pazzi ...
<fenixxx_86> ed i file su win ???
<jester-> fenixxx_86: win dopo = si fotte grub
<fenixxx_86> cioe' io avevo installato kubu e stavo lavorando con kubu ...
<fenixxx_86> jester-: eh vabbe ma nn ho un hd a portata di mano su cui bekuppare XD !!!
<fenixxx_86> si fotte sicuro il grub ???
<jester-> basta che non fai formattare le partizione e salvi i dati
<jester-> sia quella win che linux
<jester-> notte
<krabador> scusatemi, è possibile che su 11.04 , una scheda video Intel N10, abbia solo una risoluzione selezionabile nell'uscita vga?
<ozstriker> sera
<esulu> ciao ozstriker
<ozstriker> c'è nessuno ?
<Ola86> si
<esulu> ozstriker: quale il problema?
<esulu> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Ola86> !nessuno
<ozstriker> esulu ho problemi con xorg
<esulu> spiegati meglio
<ozstriker> non riesco a configurarlo per la nuova distribuzione
<ozstriker> gia dalla live ho lo schermo a righe
<esulu> che versione di ubuntu?
<ozstriker> ora ho dovuo installare una 5.04
<ozstriker> perche è l'unica che non mi da relativamente problemi anche se gia ora la risoluzione lascia a desiderare
<ozstriker> esulu ho messo la 10.04
<ozstriker> prima
<ozstriker> qualche idea?
<esulu> io personalmente no
<esulu> ma scusami posso chiederti come mai non installi direttamente 11.04
<esulu> che computer hai?
<ozstriker> perche l'ho provata mi girava lenta e non funzionava il modem
<ozstriker> cmq un pentium 4
<ozstriker> scheda madre della asus
<esulu> ram?
<ozstriker> con scheda video integrata dell'intel
<ozstriker> 2 giga
<esulu> mah mi chiedo come possa essere lento ubuntu su questo pc
<esulu> io al posto tuo non mi complicherei la vita
<ozstriker> bho guaho fato l'aggiornamento dalla 10.04
<esulu> proverei ad installare ubuntu 11:04
<ozstriker> magri è andato storto qualcosa
<esulu> e poi provo a veder come mai non mi funziona il modem
<esulu> io avrei fatt ocosi
<ozstriker> e lo schermo a righe come lo risolvo?
<esulu> ma hai provato a vedere anche con 11.04, lo schermo ti da sempre lo stesso problema
<esulu> ?
<ozstriker> ma la 11 non gira sotto unity
<ozstriker> il fatto e che non si configura le frequenze come dovrebbe
<esulu> mah allora non posso aiutarti sono ignorante sull'argomento
<esulu> sorry
<ozstriker> a 75 è troppo alta secondo me
<ozstriker> per un lcd
<esulu> io 4 giorni fa ho installato ubuntu 11:04 su un pc uguale al tuo
<esulu> e sinceramente non ho avuto nessun problema
<ozstriker> ti gira bene^
<ozstriker> ?
<esulu> alla grande
<ozstriker> allora mi sa faccio una cosa
<ozstriker> invec di aggiornare la 10 provo a installare la 11 da zero
<ozstriker> che dici ?
<esulu> io dico che puo andare bene
<esulu> che sia ben chiaro io l'avrei fatto cosi
<ozstriker> gua son 3 giorni cercando di risolvere sta cosa
<esulu> prova a salvare la cartella home
<ozstriker> perche il pc mi serve per studiare e ci lavoro
<ozstriker> ma non ho dati intanto
<esulu> e rimetti 11:04 da zero, il consiglio che ti do masterrizza iso con una velocita bassa cosi eviti inconvegnenza
<ozstriker> quelli li ho messi su un hardisk da 40
<esulu> io non mi fido, mi sono sempre fatto dei cd
<ozstriker> senti ma nel caso se salvo il file xorg
<ozstriker> da qua
<esulu> ribaadisco io dico come lo penso poi magari è uguale
<ozstriker> abche se va aggiustato
<esulu> eh?
<ozstriker> dico nel caso ho bisogno del file x org
<ozstriker> se lo salvo da quela 5.o4
<esulu> puoi trovare tutto sulla rete
<esulu> al massimo lo fai dopo
<ozstriker> e poi lo nel caso lo piazzo sulla nuova distribuzione se serve
<esulu> intanto provo ad installare ubuntu vediamo se funziona come si deve!!
<esulu> poi dopo si potrebbe fare tutto
<ozstriker> gua le guide a riguardo lasciano a desiderare io qualcosina la so
<ozstriker> ma non son un programmatore
<ozstriker> e reimpostare tuto da zero non lo trovo semplice
<esulu> mmm
<esulu> aspetta un attimo
<esulu> dici che trovi difficile installare ubuntu?
<ozstriker> no quella è la parte meno complicata
<ozstriker> dicevo il barcamenarmi tra i comandi vari sul teminale
<ozstriker> per impostare la roba
<esulu> mah chi vuole usare ubuntu secondo me dovrebbe un po masticare quei comandi
<esulu> secondo me è arrivato il momento che lo impari anche non credi?
<esulu> comunque puoi sempre venire in chan e chiedere se c'e' qualche cosa che non va
<ozstriker> gua ubuntu lo uso gia da qulache anno e mi ci trovo abbastanza bene
<esulu> secondo me è distro piu semplice da usare
<ozstriker> apparteche so per lo scanner chenon son mai riuscito a farlo girare su linux
<ozstriker> il resto andava alla grande
<ozstriker> tipo che con winzoz
<ozstriker> formatavo fisso
<ozstriker> troppo instabile
<esulu> ozstriker: provo ad installarlo
<esulu> poi il resto si vedra non credi?
<ozstriker> ok faccio sto tentativo
<esulu> ozstriker: si vai
<esulu> ciao yvesBsAs
<ozstriker> la sto scaricando
<ozstriker> ho un alotro problema mo
<krabador> ho un asus 1005px, l'uscita vga, se attaccata ad un monitor tramite la vga
<krabador> vede soltanto
<ozstriker> con che ocsa la masterizzo la iso che non c'è brasero
<krabador> una sola risoluzione
<krabador> ovvero 800x600, è possibile che la intel n10 abbia solo tale risoluzione ?
<xubuntero> ragazzi come si configura il monitor di rete nella barra di xubuntu????
<xubuntero> ragazzi chi mi sa dire come configurare il monitor del carico di rete??
<ozstriker> esulu sto masterizzando a 1 piul ento di cosi
<esulu> ozstriker: io sono ancora sveglio comunque
<esulu> se riesco ad aiutarti sono in disposizione con piacere cosi magari imparo anche io qualche cosa di nuovo
<ozstriker> ok
<ozstriker> vista l'ora mi sa finisco domani
<esulu> ok ozstriker
<esulu> sappiami dire come va installazione dai
<esulu> notte allora
<ozstriker> se ti becco in chat ti faccio sapere domani
<ozstriker> notte
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-14
<elvine> sera
<glpiana> ola
<vin_> un saluto a tutti
<vin_> mi è sparito sul desktop la barra menù superiore e quella inferiore che devo fare?
<vin_> aiutooooo
<vin_> nessuno sa aiutarmi?
<glpiana> vin_, sparita facendo cosa? e che interfaccia hai?
<glpiana> e magari porta pazienza
<vin_> si scusa è vero e che sono nel panico
<glpiana> ecco, tranquillo se no non si risolve nulla
<glpiana> e rispondi :)
<vin_> ubuntu 11.04 gnome 2,32
<glpiana> vin_, con interfaccia classica?
<vin_> si
<glpiana> vin_, se premi alt+f2 ti appare la finestrella per inserire i comandi?
<vin_> no
<vin_> io ho la versione scaricata dal sito majorana di gela
<glpiana> vin_, ecco, già hai sbagliato
<glpiana> vin_, si usano versioni ufficiali e qui c'è supporto solo su quelle. ma mi sento particolarmente buono
<vin_> grazie
<glpiana> vin_, riesci ad aprire un qualche programma? o almeno a creare un lanciatore sul deskop?
<Odo> Giorno
<vin_> si sotto ho solo la dock
<vin_> e posso aprire quasi tutto
<glpiana> vin_, apri un terminale
<glpiana> vin_, scrivi: gnome-panel     e premi invio
<vin_> mi dice che il programma non è installato
<vin_> lo installo?
<glpiana> vin_, oki, poi chiediti come hai fatto a levarlo :D
<glpiana> vin_, sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<vin_> bella domanda!!!
<vin_> lo sto installando
<vin_> fatto
<glpiana> vin_, quando termina digita: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<glpiana> vin_, poi termina la sessione, passa al login e rientra
<vin_> è ricomparso tutto che belloooo
<vin_> ho digitato gnome-panel ed è ricomparso tutto
<glpiana> vin_, fai lo stesso quello che ti ho detto
<vin_> ok
<vin_> fatto
<vin_> tutto ok grazie glpiana
<vin_> quanto mi piace sto ubuntu!!
<vin_> glpiana_,  per quanto riguarda mail evolution se hai tempo puoi darmi una mano?
<glpiana> vin_, tu esponi il problema e chi sa ti risponde
<vin_> mi è scomparso mail evolution e se tento di reinstallarlo mi dice che mancano delle istanze
<glpiana> vin_, digita in un terminale: dpkg -l | grep evolution
<glpiana> !paste | vin_
<ubot-it> vin_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vin_> precedentemente ho tentato di installare la versione 3 non sapendo che fosse per gnome 3
<vin_> glpiana_, fatto
<glpiana> vin_, è uscito qualcosa?
<vin_> si un bel pò di cose
<glpiana> vin_, ti ho indicato pastebin, usalo in modo da permetterci di vedere
<vin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643863/
<glpiana> vin_, scrivi: sudo apt-get remove --purge evolution-data-server-common
<vin_> fatto
<glpiana> vin_, ha dato errori?
<vin_> no
<glpiana> vin_, ora scrivi: apt-cache policy libebackend-1.2-1
<glpiana> vin_, metti su pastebin quanto esce
<vin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/643866/
<glpiana> vin_, molto male
<glpiana> vin_, che ppa sei andato a prendere?
<vin_> che bella notizia
<glpiana> vin_, chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso ;)
<glpiana> vin_, scrivi: sudo apt-get update     e copia tutto su pastebin
<vin_> volevo installare una versione con exchange
<glpiana> vin_, evolution è compatibile con exchange anche nella versione di gnome 2.32
<glpiana> vin_, comunque io sto aspettando il pastebin
<vin_> glpiana_: ci sei?
<vin_> ?
<expl01t> Ciao a tutti
<vin_> ciao
<eXpl01t> ciao vin_
<vin_>  eXpl01t_: sei esperto di ubuntu?
<eXpl01t> no...
<eXpl01t> che problema hai?
<vin_> allora siamo in due!!
<eXpl01t> diciamo che però winZozz non lo uso più magari ci possiamo aiutare a viccenda
<eXpl01t> esponi il tuo problema e qualcuno sicuro ti riesce a fornire una spiegazione di come correggere quel problema
<esulu> we
<Satana> Giorno a tutti
<Satana> scusate se infesto ancora questa chat, ma ho un problema con una stampante di rete xerox workcenter 7120
<remix_tj> Satana: che problema?
<Satana> fonfamentalmente non stampa :)
<Satana> cmq
<Satana> la trovo via rete
<Satana> gli ho dato in pasto il ppd che ieri proprio qui mi hanno aiutato a scaricare
<Satana> quando vado ad inviar la stampa, mette il documento in coda ma la stampante rimane immobile
<Satana> come uri me la rileva automaticamente cosi: socket://192.168.1.120:515
<remix_tj> uhm
<remix_tj> io ho una 5655
<remix_tj> spe che guardo come e' configurata
<remix_tj> prova mettere come uri lpd://192.168.1.120/PASSTHRU
<Satana> grazie molte, ora provo
<nicotano> buongiorno
<ivan1965> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<esulu> !nessuno ivan1965
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<esulu> !nessuno
<ubot-it> se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<Satana> remix continua an on funzionare, ma c'è una variazione.
<Satana> il documento rimane una frazione di secondo nella coda di stampa  e poi sembra venire inviato alla stampante
<Satana> con l'impostazione precedente invece rimaneva nella coda.
<remix_tj> uhm
<ivan1965> dopo aver sostituito hard dish ho provato ubuntu 11.4 ma sono tornato a win 7 per le difficoltà trovate.tutti dicono che ubuntu è migliore perchè se è complicato usarlo per i nuovi?
<remix_tj> ivan1965: non è complicato, è differente
<ivan1965> aiutatemi a prendere decisione grazie
<remix_tj> Satana: guarda, io di solito faccio cosi'
<remix_tj> perche' con le xerox funziona LPD
<remix_tj> Satana: da terminale dai questo comando--> sudo tail -n 100 /var/log/cups/error_log
<remix_tj> e mi incolli il risultato sul paste
<remix_tj> !paste | Satana
<ubot-it> Satana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ivan1965> il probblema è che quando compri qualcosa è quasi sempre basato su windows tipo nn sono riuscito a installare la mia photosmart c5180
<ivan1965> su ubuntu
<Satana> allora ho il log ma non ho ben capito come pastartelo :)
<nicotano> !pastebin | Satana
<ubot-it> Satana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Satana> ok, ho capito, scusate il rincojonimento :)
<Satana> cmq il log è qui http://paste.ubuntu.com/643906/
<Satana> :)
<remix_tj> Satana: prova con -n 1000 anziche' -n 100
<remix_tj> ci sono righe di log che mancano
<Satana> ok :)
<Satana> Remix: spero di aver incollato tutto, http://paste.ubuntu.com/643913/
<leopesto> posso formattare in ext4 direttamente la /dev/sda? o c'é da formattare prima il disco e devo crearci una partizione sda1?
<Satana> qunado stmpo pagina di prova la stampante mette dei bip che paiono messaggio di errore
<OverMe> leopesto, la seconda
<leopesto> OverMe, ufff... come creo la partizione da terminale?
<OverMe> leopesto, sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<OverMe> e a intuito dovresti riuscire a farla
<leopesto> Disk /dev/sda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<leopesto> prima missa devo formattare proprio il disco in Linux compatibile
<leopesto> Device contains neither a valid DOS partition table, nor Sun, SGI or OSF disklabel
<leopesto> Building a new DOS disklabel with disk identifier 0x98f02d40.
<leopesto> ah ok, truvà se poteva fa' pure con fsdik
<leopesto> Remaining 5165 unallocated 512-byte sectors.. che pacco, come faccio a fargli prendere tutto l'hd?
<ozstriker> esulu buon di
<esulu> ciao ozstriker come siamo messi?
<ozstriker> male non l'ho instalata la 11
<ozstriker> non so perche ma anche quella parte che mi fa lo schermo a righe
<ozstriker> qualche idea?
<ozstriker> esulu ma è normale che la live mi dia gia problemi di grafica?
<esulu> no non è normale
<ozstriker> bho non so che fare?
<esulu> ozstriker: sinceramente non saprei ne meno io a questo punto
<esulu> ma siamo sicuri che non hai dei problemi con la shheda video
<esulu> con altri os funziona bene la grafica?
<ozstriker> ora son su una distro 5
<ozstriker> funziona bene apparte la frequenza di aggiornamento del monitor da sistemare
<ozstriker> bho ho scaricato la verisone a 32 bit
<ozstriker> che sia per quello ?
<Satana> avrei un altro bel quesito, o mejo richiesta di consiglio,
<ozstriker> ora faccio un altro test
<Satana> da un mio cliente abbiamo recuperato un mini pc msi
<Satana> con 2hd da 500gb
<ozstriker> reinstallo la 8.04
<Satana> per esigenze vorrei settarlo come unita di back up
<Satana> visto che che ha controller raid
<Satana> avendo quindi i 2hd in raid 1,  come mi consigliate di partizionarlo?
<Satana> io ho fatto 20GB per / , 2GB di swap  e il resto HOME...ha senso?
<Satana> Denghiu :)
<ozstriker> esulu c'è un modo per testarla la scheda video
<Satana> remix, nel frattempo ho fatto altre prove settando la xerox in diversi modi, ahimè i risultati sono due: o il file sembra andare alla stampante che emette bip di erorre oppure con altri settaggi il file rimane nella coda di stampa nello stato di elaborazione in corso :(
<Satana> installando na stampante, cambia o è la stessa cosa usare il server cups piuttosto che l'aggiunta delle stampanti da "sistema" ?
<pino> salve, mi è scomparsa l'icona per la connessione ad internet sul pannello e non posso connettermi come faccio?
<nicotano> pino, clic destro sul pannello aggiungi  indicatore
<pino> nella lista non c'è quello per la connessione ad internet
<nicotano> pino, si chiama indicatore oppure rimovi tutti gli altri e metti indicatore completo
<pino> ma indicatore io non lo vedo sinceramente
<pino> con il tasto destro ho: propietà, sposta,rimuovi e pannello
<nicotano> pino,  aggiungi al pannello
<pino> se scelgo pannello, posso aggiungere nuovi elementi, ma nella lista no c'è quello per internet
<nicotano> pino, si chiama indicatore oppure rimovi tutti gli altri e metti indicatore completo
<pino> non c'è indicatore
<nicotano> pino,  riporta a default il pannello dai nel terminale  gconftool-2 -u --recursive-unset /apps/panel  poi  killall gnome-panel
<pino> no io ho xfce
<nicotano> pino, dirlo prima no ?
<pino> sorry
<nicotano> pino qui c'è una guida a xubuntu vedi se risolvi  http://linuxguide.altervista.org/Guida%20Xubuntu/xubuntu-lucid-guide.html
<filtro> salve, ho problemi con l'installazione di skype su xubuntu
<glpiana> filtro, speiga
<vin_> ciao a tutti
<glpiana> *spiega
<filtro> ciao glpiana, premetto che ho appena installato l'ultima versione di xubuntu su un 256 si ram
<vin_>  c'è qualche client mail che sfrutti exchange in alternativa a evolution?
<glpiana> vin_, penso che thunderbird lo faccia
<filtro> e noto che non va un granchè
<filo1234> vin_: thunderbird anche
<glpiana> filo1234, hai detto di avere un problema a installare skype
<glpiana> filo1234, -.-
<filo1234> si glpiana
<glpiana> filtro,  hai detto di avere un problema a installare skype
<filtro> allora provo ad installare skype da ubuntu software center, ma ad un certo punto
<filtro> si
<vin_> si ma si interfaccia con davmail
<filtro> si stoppa
<glpiana> filtro, si stoppa e?
<glpiana> vin_, evolution cos'ha che non va?
<filtro> a dire la verita da quando ho installato questa versione di xubuntu ho tre problemi ricorrenti
<filtro> si si
<vin_> glpiana_: ti avevo mandato il link
<glpiana> filtro, si stoppa e ? cosa fa? cosa dice? da errore?
<filtro> mlucai sa che mi dice di controllare la connessione , ma io sono connesso ovviamente
<glpiana> vin_, sì, poi sono andato via. ti avevo detto di rimuovere un pacchetto, poi di dare update e di mostrarmi l'output. sto ancora aspettando :)
<vin_>  glpiana_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/643871/
<glpiana> vin_, hai troppi repository ppa
<glpiana> vin_, e da quel che ho visto prima hai mezzo gnome 2 e mezzo gnome 3
<glpiana> filtro, chiudi software center e apri un terminale
<filtro> ok
<vin_> glpiana: cosa posso fare? a parte spararmi nelle palle
<glpiana> vin_, io reinstallerei da una iso ufficiale e non da quella dell'istituto majorana
<glpiana> !release | vin_
<ubot-it> vin_: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> vin_, dopodichè una volta installato eviti di usare repository esterni, in modo tale da evitare casini ;)
<filtro> fatto
<glpiana> filtro, scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> filtro, lascialo lavorare e dimmi quando termina
<filtro> non so se debba usare qualcosa di piu leggero viramsta la bassa
<vin_>  glpiana: il problema è che mi ero organizzato abbastanza bene con questo e dovrei ricominciare tutto
<filtro> vista la bassa ram
<vin_>  glpiana: ho letto da qualche parte che posso installare gnome3
<glpiana> vin_, e cosa posso dirti? l'hai conciato da buttare. certo si potrebbe metterci mano, ma ci vorrebbe parecchio tempo e dovresti sapermi dare l'elenco preciso ed esatto dei rpository che hai aggiunto
<glpiana> vin_, ecco partiamo male -.-
<glpiana> gnome3
<glpiana> aspettare 3 mesi è troppo?
<glpiana> filtro, puoi provare altro. ma ti spiace affrontare UN problema alla volta?
<vin_>  glpiana: perchè che succede tra 3 mesi?
<glpiana> vin_, la nuova ubuntu avrà gnome3
<filtro> sorry
<vin_>  glpiana: bhè allora aspetto
<vin_>  glpiana: nel frattempo mi arrangio come posso
<filtro> tto
<filtro> fatto
<glpiana> filtro, ora scrivi: sudo apt-get upgrade
<vin_> grazie comunque della vostra disponibilità
<Tex_Willer> Hi all
<glpiana> filtro, sta facendo qualcosa?
<filtro> si si
<Tex_Willer> Excuse me, what is the English Channel?
<glpiana> !!english | Tex_Willer
<ubot-it> Tex_Willer: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Tex_Willer> glpiana Thank you very much
<glpiana> Tex_Willer, you are welcome
<Murdock> Ragazzi hi alla
 * puzzones ringrazia Murdock per aver sbaglia \join 
<glpiana> !chat | puzzones
<ubot-it> puzzones: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Murdock> Ragazzi entrate sul server irc pierotofy1.no-ip.org:6669 canale #pierotofy.it
<Murdock> :-)
<glpiana> lol
<puzzones> ubot prenditela in quel posto
<glpiana> ma che idioti -.-
<filo1234> glpiana: si divertono con poco
<glpiana> filo1234, eh, son problemi
<glpiana> di nuovo?
<glpiana> Murdock_, non spammare
<Murdock_> abbene
<glpiana> !irc | Murdock_
<ubot-it> Murdock_: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Murdock_> ok grazie glpiana
<Murdock_> comuque prima di bannarmi potevate avvertirmi che ne sapevo io che non si poteva fare
<filo1234> Murdock_: e nelle linne guida c'è scritto anche che eludere un ban è vietato
<glpiana> Murdock, quando si entra in un canale si legge il topic
<Murdock> scusate non sapevo niente
<Murdock> ho trovato la chat su xchat
<glpiana> Murdock, basta leggere quello che appare all'ingresso. ora chiudiamo l'off topic
<Murdock> non ero a conoscienza della linea guida
<Murdock> ok
<Murdock> ragazzi sono nuovo in ubuntu potete dirmi come scaricare software per ubuntu di quelli gratuiti?
<filo1234> !synaptic | Murdock
<ubot-it> Murdock: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<Murdock> grazie filo1234
<filo1234> prego
<Murdock> filo1234 è possibile conoscersi con gli altri membri della chat e parlare di ubuntu?
<filo1234> !chat | Murdock  si in chat
<ubot-it> Murdock  si in chat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<opa> buon giorno a tutti
<Murdock> ok grazie
<filo1234> prego
<Murdock> opa ciao forse buon pomeriggio xD
<opa> xD scusate ma sono in piedi dalle 3.30. Comunque mi è andato in crasc l'ultimo aggirnamento e da ieri ho ubuntu instabile. Posso ritornare alla mia versione precedente
<glpiana> opa, da errore all'installazione del kernel?
<opa> glpiana: ciao. Non proprio, quando voglio eseguire dei fogli di calcolo lo schermo diventa nero e poi va in crash tutto il resto.
<glpiana> opa, hai detto che è andato in crash l'ultimo aggiornamento
<opa> glpiana: dischi che non si smontano, file che non si aprono
<opa> glpiana: si
<glpiana> opa, eh, che piffero vuol dire?
<opa> glpiana: ho una nuova versione del kernel che non parte
<glpiana> opa, apri un terminale
<glpiana> opa, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste | opa
<ubot-it> opa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Murdock> Ragazzi è stato un piacere conoscervi
<Murdock> bye bye all
<Murdock> e grazie per gli aiuti
<opa> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644047/
<glpiana> opa, sudo dpkg --configure -a                    su pastebin
<opa> glpiana: si tratta della penultima che vedi. Io adesso giro con l'ultima
<glpiana> opa, e passa anche uname -a
<opa> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644052/
<filtro> ma possibile che ci metta tanto?
<glpiana> opa, non giri con l'ultima
<glpiana> filtro, sì se non hai mai aggiornato dopo l'installazione
<glpiana> opa, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic
<filtro> ed è essenziale
<filtro> ?
<glpiana> filtro, direi proprio di sì
<filtro> perchè io temevo di appesantirlo ancora di piu
<glpiana> filtro, non è windows
<filtro> hhihii
<filtro> fatto
<glpiana> filtro, ha finito?
<filtro> si
<glpiana> filtro, se ha finito riavvia il pc
<filtro> ok
<filtro> e dopo mi ricollego in chat?
<glpiana> sì, così mettiamo skype
<filtro> bene
<opa> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644058/
<filtro> eccomi
<glpiana> opa, sudo dpkg-reconfigure libqtgui4
<filtro> a me dici?
<glpiana> filtro, allora scrivi nel temrinal: apt-cache search skype
<glpiana> filtro, no, tu sei filtro, opa è un altro utente :)
<filtro> fatto
<glpiana> filtro, metti su pastebin quanto è uscito
<glpiana> !paste | filtro
<ubot-it> filtro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filtro> subito capo
<opa> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644062/
<filtro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644063/
<glpiana> opa, che interfaccia usi?
<glpiana> filtro, sudo apt-get install skype
<opa> glpiana: gnome
<glpiana> opa, hai qualche programma in qt, per kde?
<filtro> yes
<filtro> può essere che mi giri meglio il tutto?
<opa> glpiana: se ho capito la domanda la risposta è si.
<glpiana> filtro, può essere ma non è detto
<glpiana> opa, ok, proviamo: sudo apt-get clean
<glpiana> opa, poi sudo apt-get autoremove
<filtro> beh lo noto gia dalla connessione e come se ricevesse meglio
<glpiana> opa, se non ottieni errore procediamo
<opa> glpiana: procediamo
<glpiana> opa, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libqtgui4
<filtro> fatto
<opa> glpiana: ha dato lo stesso risultato di prima
<glpiana> filtro, oki, prova ad avviarlo sto skype e se parte sei a posto
<filtro> ottimo
<glpiana> opa, possiamo provare a rimuoverla, se leva i programmi poi li rimettiamo. prima della conferma metti su pastebin quanto esce: sudo apt-get remove --purge libqtgui4
<filtro> sto apposto glpiano come sempre mi risolvi iproblemi
<filtro> tx
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> la vostra soddisfazione è il nostro miglior qualcosa
<opa> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644071/
<filtro> senti per quell'altra cosetta ti scoccio un'altra volta?
<glpiana> opa, no, feriamoci perchè ti leva tutto kubuntu
<glpiana> filtro, quale?
<glpiana> *fermiamoci
<glpiana> opa, o non te ne fa nulla e poi eventualmente reinstalli?
<glpiana> opa, così puliamo un po'
<opa> glpiana: si una bella pulizia ci vuole
<filtro> e visto prima ti stavo dicendo che da quando ho installato l'ultima versione di xubuntu ho dei problemini ricorrenti
<filtro> e tu mi hai detto uno per volta
<glpiana> opa, allora procedi. tieni da parte l'elenco di sti pacchetti così se servisse ce l'hai
<glpiana> filtro, sì oki, esponi un problemino ricorrente alla volta
<filtro> se hai tempo ...
<filtro> sei un grande
<filtro> niente ho installatto tutti i plugin per i video
<glpiana> filtro, c'è il canale, non ci sono solo io (che tra un po' vado anche a bermi un caffè)
<glpiana> filtro, quali plugin?
<filtro> certo
<filtro> per firefox
<glpiana> filtro, eh, i nomi
<opa> glpiana: mmmmm http://paste.ubuntu.com/644074/
<jester-> 'ngionrno
<glpiana> opa, dammi un quarto d'ora o fatti aiutare un attimo da jester-
<opa> glpiana: nessun problema
<opa> jester-: nulla di personale, ma glpiana è ormai diventato il mio tutor
<jester-> opa: assolutamente no problem glpina è quello piu preparato
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> jester-, lol
<glpiana> ola nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> opa, dai un sudo apt-get update e metti su pastebin
<jester-> olà nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<tinga90> qualcuno sa come installare lispworks
<tinga90> su ubuntu?
<jester-> tinga90: che sarebbe?
<glpiana> tinga90, non c'è supporto su software esterno
<opa> glpiana: dpkg è stato interrotto, richiede configure
<glpiana> opa, dai un dpkg --configure -a
<glpiana> con sudo davanti opa
<tinga90> è un IDE per il linguaggio common lisp
<tinga90> scusate non sapevo non ci fosse supporto
<tinga90> grazie
<opa> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644092/
<glpiana> opa, che ppa hai messo?
<opa> glpiana: la domanda di riserva
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> opa, sudo apt-get -f install
<glpiana> opa, nota che ti sto facendo fare i comandi che mi dice jester- per cui potevi seguire lui direttamente :D
<opa> glpiana: XDhahahahahah
<nicotano> eh eh si gioca di sponda :)
<glpiana> lol
<opa> glpiana: 0 agg, 0 install, 0 da remove e 3 non aggior
<glpiana> opa, riproviamo: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic
<opa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644104/
<glpiana> opa, apt-cache policy libqtgui4
<opa> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644107/
<glpiana> opa, sudo apt-get install --reinstall libqtgui4
<opa> glpiana: ritorna il solito errore
<glpiana> opa, su pastebin
<opa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644110/
<glpiana> opa, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/libqtgui4.list
<glpiana> opa, e poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall libqtgui4
<opa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644115/
<glpiana> opa, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/libqt4-script.list
<glpiana> opa, e poi sudo apt-get install --reinstall libqt4-script
<glpiana> e via così
<glpiana> -.-
<opa> glpiana: ok
<OverMe> lol
<opa> lol, ok fatto tutto http://paste.ubuntu.com/644123/
<glpiana> opa, hai reinstallato tutti quelli a cui hai levato il .list?
<opa> glpiana: si
<glpiana> mmm...
<glpiana> reinstalla quei pacchetti elencati nell'ultimo paste che hai passato
<opa> glpiana: ineffetti adesso è diverso dopo averli reinstallati
<glpiana> opa, vediamo
<opa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644128/
<glpiana> opa, ok
<glpiana> dovrebbe essere a posto
<opa> quindi riavvio?
<glpiana> ma sì...
<filtro> glpiana ci sei
<glpiana> sì
<filtro> ti dicevo dei plugin
<filtro> insomma ho installato tutti i vari Gstreamer
<glpiana> ok
<filtro> e ma ho notato che alcuni video, streaming, non partono lo stesso
<glpiana> filtro, tipo?
<filtro> che ne so io seguo alcune tv  tipo rainews24
<filtro> e non mi carica il video
<glpiana> filtro, ci vuole moonlight per quello e non è detto che vada
<glpiana> filtro, http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<opa> glpiana: no
<filtro> mi dice che è impossibile installarlo
<glpiana> opa, no cosa?
<glpiana> filtro, ??????
<filtro> boh
<glpiana> filtro, che browser usi?
<filtro> firefox
<glpiana> filtro, su che versione di ubuntu sei?
<filtro> xubuntu 11.04
<opa> glpiana: sono entrato con ubuntu classico senza effetti, e nella vecchia versione. La nuova all'avvio riporta questo errore.'you need to load the kernel first.'
<glpiana> filtro, firefox 5 dunque...
<glpiana> opa, sì sì il kernel non l'abbiamo ancora messo a posto
<glpiana> opa, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic
<filtro> penso di si
<opa> glpiana: perdono ^^
<Valerio> Salve, ho un problema con l'installazione da zero di Ubuntu 11.04, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<glpiana> filtro, non si può installare moonlight al momento. bisogna saper aspettare
<filtro> si 5.0
<glpiana> Valerio, esponi il problema chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<filtro> quindi non posso risolvere per adesso
<filtro> c...o
<glpiana> filtro, per ora no, spiacente
<Valerio> grazie glpiana, in pratica sto cercando di installare Ubuntu su un pc rimesso in sesto proprio questa mattina, ho scaricato il sistema operativo, scritto il CD ISO, ma una volta che installo, ci mette una vita e mi da un errore dicendomi che non trova un file credo di sistema
<glpiana> filtro, ma se non devi guardare dirette è facile che trovi su youtube quello che ti interessa. c'è un accordo con la rai
<filtro> vabboò ti ringrazio
<glpiana> filtro, per rainews24 in diretta penso di poterti passare il link per lo streaming
<filtro> no seguo le dirette la mattina sai l'unico tg che concedo
<filtro> mi
<glpiana> filtro, capisco perfettamente :)
<jester-> bella ciofeca che guardi
<filtro> concedo prima di andare a lavoro
<filtro> e vabbò
<filtro> capirai
<filtro> quanto lo seguo
<filtro> non avendo la tv per principio
<filtro> cha mi rimane di megli?
<filtro> o
<glpiana> filtro, sei off topic
<opa> glpiana: ha finito di configurare grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/644143/
<glpiana> filtro, comunque non riesco a passarti il link, sorry
<glpiana> opa, riavvia e prova
<filtro> ok sarà per un'altra volta
<glpiana> filtro, anzi sì. è partito
<glpiana> filtro, te lo passo in privato
<filtro> ok
<jester-> Valerio: se installando non trova dei files è il cd farlocco o la iso scaricata con erroro o anche se usi un cd rw
<Valerio> telefono... arrivo subito
<NightSilent> Salve, vorrei fare una scansione della mia rete locale, utilizzando Zenmap o Nmap, vorrei scansionare un intervallo di ip (tra 192.168.1.0 a 192.168.1.255), per verificare quali vengono utilizzati o no. E' possibile? Come si fa?
<opa> glpiana: qualche progresso penso che sia stato fatto. errore : invalid enviroment blook
<jester-> NightSilent: amminstrazione-->strumenti di rete
<glpiana> opa, boh. usa il 2.6.32-8 a questo punto
<Valerio> ecccomi quà Jester, capisco infatti ci mette una vita si ferma sul logo ubunto con i puntini che si aggiornano e rimane lì...
<NightSilent> jester-: con Netstat?
<pa> ho un problema un po
<jester-> opa: sa di hd un po a bottane
<OverMe> NightSilent, nmap 192.168.1.*
<Valerio> provo a vedere se posso scaricare ancora, ma ho provato sial dal sito Ubuntu.it che dal sito ufficiale ubuntu.com
<jester-> NightSilent: installi netstat  e poi fai con la gui
<pa> ho un problema un po' serio: ho migrato un server da 8.04 a 11.04, mantenendo lo script del firewall che avevo, e smb.conf
<glpiana> !release | Valerio
<ubot-it> Valerio: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<pa> pero adesso i pc windows nella rete non riescono piu a vedere le condivisioni samba
<pa> ping e il resto funziona
<Valerio> perfetto, ti ringrazio, scarico subito
<pa> non so cosa sia cambiato
<opa> jester-: provo a controllare il disco
<Valerio> altrimenti mi fonde il pc prima che abbia installato tutto... è da stamani che provo... eh eh eh
<NightSilent> jester-: con la gui non è possibile inserire un intervallo di ip ^^
<sambismo> ho un problema interessante, la combinazione di tasti CTRL+ALT+SHIFT + [qualsiasi altro tasto] non funziona , cosa posso provare?
<jester-> NightSilent: non saprei con stringa di comando
<pa> la cosa curiosa e' che da linux riesco ad accedere al server samba
<pa> solo da windows non funziona piu
<pa> non so cosa possa essere successo
<pa> se qualche pezzo di samba si ferma nel firewall o cosa
<sambismo> pa controlla i log di samba
<sambismo> vedi se il windows raggiunge il server
<pa> ah giusto
<pa> ci guardo
<pa> un secondo
<sambismo> quindi ? nessuno che mi possa suggerire come fare a far  CTRL+SHIT+ALT freccina destra ?
<pa> su log.nmbd vedo messaggi da una delle due macchine, process_name_refresh_request: unicast name registration request received for name FORNOST<00> from IP 192.168.2.3 on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET.
<pa> ma non dall'altra (192.168.1.2)
<pa> in ogni caso entrambe non riescono a connettersi
<opa> jester-: avevi raggione. devo sostituire il disco.....:(  la riformattazione del disco potrebbe risolvere?
<filo1234> NightSilent: sudo nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<NightSilent> filo1234: grazie mille XD funziona XDD
<filo1234> certo che funziona :p
<ivo> ciao ho un vecchio portatile che ho riportato in vita, però ha il lettore cd non funzionante perciò cercavo di fare qualcosa per fagli fare boot con le chiavette usb. siccome non è nativamente supportato dal bios ed avendo grub2 come boot manager volevo usare grub per avviare le chiavette...qualcuno sa come fare? ho trovato delle guide in internet ma ad un certo punto si parla di un file chiamato "device.map" in /boot/grub c
<ivo> he non riesco a trovare...
<filo1234> ivo: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=466337.0
<ivo> ciao, ho già seguito quella guida ma mi da un errore il boot
<ivo> cioè quando faccio boot della chiavetta ritorna un mex d'errore
<filo1234> ivo: eh ma nella chiavetta cosa c'è?
<ivo> ho copiato nella chiavetta i file contenuti nel cd di debian 6.0.1
<filo1234> non credo che possa funzionare in quel modo
<ivo> mmm come quindi?
<nicotano> ivo devi scaricare file .iso e poi usare unetbootin per passare il file iso sulla chiavetta
<filo1234> credo che tu debba avere un installazione su chiavetta
<filo1234> oppure passare l'iso a grub2
<ivo> error: hd1 cannot get C/H/S values
<ivo> questo è l'errore
<ivo> perciò dubito che sia un problema di cosa c'è in chiavetta
<filo1234> ivo: invece lo è
<filo1234> nella chiavetta o hai un'installazione o hai un iso da passare a grub
<ivo> scusa la domanda...l'errore non dice che non riesce a capire quanti cilindri, settori etc ha lachiavetta?
<filo1234> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1224417
<filo1234> ivo: vabè come vuoi tu
<ivo> chiedo non so in realtà
<enrylinux> errore del file system
<ivo> filo1234 seguendo la guida che mi dici tu posso prevedere che l'iso sia in chiavetta
<ivo> mettendo (hd1) al posto di (hd0)?
<enrylinux> credo che tu dovresti fare quello che dice filo 1234
<filo1234> ivo: si ma non l'ho mai provato...in ogni caso si dovrebbe fare in quel modo....
<ivo> ok ora provo
<joe663> ciao a tutti, sono "nuovo" ed ho problema di salvare il file Interfaces perchè non ho i permessi necessari, come faccio ? qualcuno può dirmi qualcosa , grazie
<Odo> joe663, aprilo con sudo
<Odo> joe663, sudo gedit /etc/.....
<Odo> o con joe o vi o quello che ti pare
<Mistya> ave
<Mistya> ubuntu 11.04 non mi riconosce un hd usb formattato in fat32, che devo fare?
<Mistya> ubuntu 11.04 non mi riconosce un hd usb formattato in fat32, che devo fare?
<OverMe> Mistya, staccalo riattaccalo e vediamo un dmesg | tail
<OverMe> !paste | Mistya
<ubot-it> Mistya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<joe663> Grazie ODO , tutto OK!!
<Mistya> OverMe, ho attaccato e staccato e per miracolo.. funziona
<Mistya> prima avevo provato 4-5 volte
<giordano> salve a tutti, ho un problema su hd usb, ubuntu lo vede ma non mi fa entrare.
<opale> se lo smart data non rileva più blocchi danneggiati sull'hd mi devo fidare o faccio unulteriore verifica?
<giordano> come posso controllare un hd usb che ubuntu non mi vede?
<OverMe> che vuol dire "non mi vede"
<steph7> una domanda al volo: sto formattando e voglio salvare i preferiti di chromium, non ricordo più dove sono..sapete dove giacciono?
<steph7> ah dimenticavo: non posso farlo da chromium, sono da cdlive
<giordano> gestore dischi dice che esiste un hd usb LeCie ma con nautilus non trovo nulla
<OverMe> steph7, controlla in ~/.config
<OverMe> giordano, sudo fdisk -l
<OverMe> !paste | giordano
<ubot-it> giordano: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<steph7> OverMe: .config/chromium/Default c'è bookmarks...
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644211/
<OverMe> steph7, salva tutta la cartella chromium
<OverMe> giordano, -.-
<steph7> ok...thanks
<steph7> bye
<OverMe> bai
<giordano> -.- cosa stai poderando?
<OverMe> a cosa mi serve un paste con il link al pastebin?
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644217/
<giordano> scusa non mi ero accordo dell'erore.
<OverMe> giordano, è attaccato?
<giordano> si
<giordano> gestore dischi mi da capacità 0
<OverMe> giordano, staccalo, riattaccalo e fammi vedere un: dmesg | tail -n 50
<giordano> ok
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644224/
<OverMe> sembra non ci sia alcuna partizione
<OverMe> installa gparted e fanne una
<giordano> se c'erano dei documenti sarano persi?
<OverMe> fammi vedere un sudo parted -l
<giordano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644229/
<OverMe> mah, c'è del marcio
<OverMe> prova come ti ho detto
<giordano> ok
<OverMe> io scappo
<ozstriker>  #ubuntu.it
<ozstriker> salve qualcuno mi sa dire come ridurre la frequenza di aggiornamento del monitor?
<Steeler> ozstriker, menu-preferenze, monitor
<ozstriker> no la ho le preferenze che si ha caricato in automatico
<ozstriker> io voglio provare a portarla a 55
<ozstriker> visto che ho il monito a righe
<giordano> ciao a tutti
<ozstriker> steeler mi guarderesti il file xorg
<ozstriker> ?
<ozstriker> sicuramente c'è da cambiare qualcosa
<ozstriker> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644237/
<ozstriker> Steeler questo è il file
<Steeler> ozstriker, non ti so aiutare, attendi chi è più bravo di me
<ozstriker> ok grazie lo stesso
<Steeler> ozstriker, secondo me da quel che vedo è tutto ok.
<ozstriker> mmm si ha preso tutto come generico
<ozstriker> ho lo schermo che ha delle righe che si muovono
<Steeler> ozstriker, non ti so aiutare, attendi chi è più bravo di me
<Mar__> Buongiorno
<nicotano> buonasera
<Mar__> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<nicotano> !qualcuno | Mar__
<ubot-it> Mar__: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Mar__> scusate
<Mar__> allora ho un problema con la scheda Nvidia Quadro FX 1800M; in pratica ho bisogno di sapere qual è il nome del pacchetto per installare il driver che la faccia funzionare
<Mar__> o di sapere come trovarlo
<Mar__> so di dovrer scrivere un comando tipo sudo apt-get install *** ma non so cosa mettere al posto di ***
<manu_> ciao a tutti . ho un problema con un pc di una cara amica , che ha installato ubuntu 9.04, almeno credo , sembrerebbe che la lista dei repo ufficiali non funziona piu , possibile ?,
<nicotano> Mar__,  menu amministrazione driver aggiuntivi  e viene fatta la scansione per la ricerca del driver
<Mar__> Non posso entrare nel menu, dato che se non lo installo non va
<nicotano> manu_,  se è stata manipolata aggiungendo repository  non uffciali è possibile
<Mar__> http://forum.connect-utb.com/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1391
<Mar__> È la stessa cosa che è successo a questo sopra
<manu_> nicotano, pero ho controllato la lista e on sembrano esserci repo strani ....
<Mar__> solo che poi alla fine dice che ha installato il driver e funziona, io dovrei installarlo subito, dal terminale, solo che non so come fare
<manu_> ho trovato una lista di repo per karmic , e ho voluto provare con quella , e sembra funzionare senza problema ....
<nicotano> manu_, ion documentazione c'è un esempio di source.list valido confronta
<manu_> anche perche non avrei potuto installare xchat senza farlo nicotano
<manu_> dove lo trovo nicotano ?
<nicotano> Mar__, all'avvio del pc scegli modalità recovery  e dai questi comandi  sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop gdm
<nicotano> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Mar__> provo, grazie
<nicotano> manu_, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<nicotano> manu_, nella scheda sorgenti software i deve essere abilitato main universe restricted e multiverse nella scheda altro software partner canonical
<manu_> nicotano, perdonami , esiste un comando per essere sicuri della versione attuale di ubuntu , perche ho qualche dubbio .....
<Mar__> GRazie Nicotano, ora vedo se funziona
<nicotano> manu_, lsb_release -a
<manu_> si sembrerebbe la 9.04 , e pero nella lista dei repo nel wiki che mi hai passato non c'e la 9.04
<manu_> esiste una maniera sicura di aggiornare il tutto alla 10.04 , cosi taglio la testa al toro !?!
<manu_> nel senso se cambio tutti i repo , mettendo quelli della 10.04 , e poi aggiorno , faccio casini , o dovrebbe andare ?
<nicotano> manu_, quello  è un esempio basta fare attenzione al nome della versione
<nicotano> !aggiornamento | manu_
<ubot-it> manu_: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<manu_> ahh ok , pero allora ho gia provato con la lista ufficiale di karmic e con quella lista tutto ok , se cambio i nomi in jaunty non va
<nicotano> manu_, vanno cambiati anche i riferimenti ai repository
<ozstriker> qualcuno mi sa dire come ridurre la frequenza di aggiornamento del monitor?
<manu_> e come lo faccio nicotano ...
<manu_> cioe se uso i repo ufficiali , e tento un aggiornamento mi da errore ...
<nicotano> manu_, devi avanzare prima a 9.10 e poi a 10.04 oppure scarichi il file imaggine iso e installi ex novo
<Mar__> Non va....
<nicotano> immagine*
<Mar__> Come faccio a farlo ripartire dopo aver dato i comandi?
<nicotano> Mar__, sudo reboot
<manu_> nicotano,  e come lo faccio se quando apro il pannello aggiornamento , mi da gli errori dei repo ?
<nicotano> manu_,  www.releases.ubuntu.com e scarica un iso :)
<manu_> nicotano, dici usando un cd vero ?
<nicotano> manu_, se puoi bootare da usb anche una chiavetta preparata con unetbootin
<manu_> o posso usare una usb , perche non ha un masterizzatore .. :O
<manu_> ho provato , ma anche se il bios lo prevede, non sembra partire da chiavetta
<manu_> e a dire il vero , ho con me un cd di kubuntu 11.04 , e non sono riuscito in nessun modo a far partire la live ... :(
<nicotano> manu_, se boota da usb devi fare le cose per benino, formatta la pendrive in fat32, scarica il file iso e verifica integrità com md5sum poi dai in pasto a unetbootin
<Mar__> Non va....
<nicotano> Mar__, non si avvia la sessione grafica ?
<Mar__> Adesso lo schermo resta nero o con un elenco di operazione
<Mar__> non si avvia Ubuntu, come prima
<nicotano> che operazioni ti propone
<manu_> nicotano, ho con me una penna usb con kubuntu 11.04 che ha sempre funzionato , e ci ho gia installato altre volte , ma qui non va , quindi temo che nonostante sia previsto ci sia qualche bug nel bios o cose simili ...
<Mar__> nessuna, È una schermata nera
<manu_> non so per aggiornare se magari funziona ...
<Mar__> Elenco di operazioni fatte, non da fare
<nicotano> Mar__, scarica dal sito nvidia il driver per la tua scheda e lo installi da consolle
<Mar__> e come faccio?
<nicotano> manu_, rifai un'altra chiavetta
<manu_> e devo farla quindi con la 9.10 vero ?
<Mar__> che vuol dire da consolle?
<nicotano> Mar__, dipende dal file che scarichi se è un esegubile o devi compilarlo
<nicotano> manu_, puoi farlo anche da win unetbootin c'è anche
<nicotano> Mar__, il terminale quello quando avvi in recovery
<Mar__> Già non so come fare a scaricarlo
<Mar__> ok
<Mar__> e come faccio a scaricare il driver?
<nicotano> Mar__, se sai usare un browser web  lo scarichi dal sito nvidia ci sono le varie indicazioni
<Mar__> e dopo quando l'ho scaricato come faccio a metterlo sul computer su cui lo devo installare?
<nicotano> Mar__, se sei a questo livello mi spiace ma non intendo + darti supporto
<Mar__> scusa, non ho mai installato Ubuntu
<nicotano> Mar__,se prima non scarichi il driver e leggi il readme o install non puoi sapere come si installa,
<manu_> nicotano, comunque il problema a quanto vedo sta nel fatto che on ci sono piu u repo jaunty , giusto , sono stati rimossi , possibile ?
<nicotano> manu_, è cessato il supporto per jaunty
<manu_> ho capito ma on credo sia normale che una voltacessato il supporto , non posso piu nemmeno installare un software o comunque sia aggiornare , mi sembra una fesseria , no ?
<manu_> ci stanno ancora i pacchetti per hardy e non quelli di jaunty ?
<manu_> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<nicotano> manu_, hardy è LTS e fra poco cessa
<nicotano> anzi è cessato da aprile
<manu_> quindi terminato il supporto , uno non puo piu nemmeno aggiornare ?
<nicotano> manu_, avanzi di versione
<manu_> si pero i repo sono ancora li e non ci sono invece per jaunty ..., che fortuna ehh
<manu_> e come lo faccio l'avanzamento di versione se mi da errore nello scaricare i la lista di pacchetti ..., solo tramite cd insomma .....
<nicotano> quelli LTS ci sono perchè la versione server è supportata 5 anni
<manu_> e visto che on ho un masterizzatore ...., beh me la prendo in quel posto mi sa .. :D
<nicotano> manu_, insomma scarica una iso e installa, io cosa devo dirti?
<manu_> si io capisco che non vengano piu supportati , ma perche rimuoverli cavolo ....
<manu_> hai ragione nicotano perdonami , pero sta cosa mi sembra assurda comunque ....
<nicotano> manu_, prenditela con con il BOSS
<manu_> e chi sarebbe il boss :) ?
<nicotano> il capo di canoniocal
<manu_> mo gli mando una mail allora ... :D
<nicotano> bon, ti saluto vo a cena
<ubuntu1680> salve ragazzi come si cambia la risoluzione ce l'ho impostata a 1024x768 ma ho monitor per 1680x1050
<ufomito> Ragazzi, posso chiedere una informazione veloce su ubuntu 11.4 ?
<ufomito> Non riesco ad istallare 11.4 sul PC ( equipaggiato con CPU i7 920 a 4.4GHz.... )  mi da errore ancora prima di iniziare l'installazione.  Sembra che la CPU non sia supportata
<ufomito> Nessun problema con la 10.4 amd64
<enzotib> ufomito: in quale fase esattamente dà errore?
<ufomito> Avvio il PC con DVD inserito (amd64) clicco installa ubuntu.
<ufomito> tempo 10 secondi e mi compare questo errore
<ufomito> mi pare strano si tratti di un bug, ma non ho esperienza in merito
<ufomito> da quello che capisco... pare che la CPU non sia supportata dal sistema ( cosa strana )
<bobbybong> ciao
<ufomito> Ciao :)
<ufomito> Nessuno ha avuto problemi di installazione della 11.4 con sistema 1366 ?
<bobbybong> io no
<ufomito> Non c'è verso che riesca ad installarla... mi da subito un errore prima che inizi l'installazione... da quanto capisco dice che la CPU non supporta qualche cosa.
<enzotib> ufomito: da dove trai la conclusione che la CPU non è supportata?
<ufomito> nessun problema con la 10.4 amd64
<ufomito> no bè, sono certo che sia supportata, semplciemente, da quanto leggo tra gli errori.... la CPU non supporta qualche cosa
<ufomito> o comunque si parla della CPU
<ufomito> Possibile che la frequenza crei problemi ?
<enzotib> ufomito: se riporti l'errore esatto, possiamo cercare di capire, altrimenti ti consiglierei di provare con un cd oppure con una pendrive
<bobbybong> ufomito, quando parte la live scegli opzioni avvanzate e metti nomodeset
<ufomito> ho provato anche il CD della amd64 11.4
<ufomito> niente
<ufomito> OK
<enzotib> prova la 32 bit
<ufomito> provo...
<ufomito> sto scaricando anche la 32, ma con un sistema 1366... la 64bit mi pare d'obbligo
<ubuntu1680> ciao qualcuno può aiutarmi con problemi di risoluzione?
<enzotib> !qualcuno | ubuntu1680
<ubot-it> ubuntu1680: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ufomito> Ora provo, poi se avete pazienza vi posto l'errore :)
<attempt>  ubuntu1680 un attimo
<ubuntu1680> ok scusate, niente ho problemi che non riesco ad impostare 1680x1050
<enzotib> ubuntu1680: scrivi xrandr in un terminale
<enzotib> !pastebin | ubuntu1680
<ubot-it> ubuntu1680: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntu1680> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644319/
<attempt> ubuntu1680  per prima cosa  vedi se esiste xorg.conf . se non c'e' lo creiamo.
<attempt> che scheda video hai?
<enzotib> ubuntu1680: xrandr --size 1680x1050
<ubuntu1680> attempt: Nvidia geforce 8600GT , xorg.conf c'è lo pasto
<ubuntu1680> http://paste.ubuntu.com/644321/
<attempt> xrandr direbbe che la risoluzione e' quella che vuoi. a parte il gamma che e' altra cosa dalla risoluzione.
<attempt> impostala manualmente da nvidia settings. sudo nvidia-settings
<ubuntu1680> attempt: a quanto pare per vedere tutto lo schermo devo fare lo scrolling con il mouse a dx, sx, su e giu
<attempt> per quale motivo usi twinview se usi un monitor solo?
<ubuntu1680> attempt: non lo so non ho toccato niente io
<attempt> stai usando twinview toglilo.
<attempt> sudo nvidia-settings
<attempt> ti si apre il programma
<ubuntu1680> attempt: si ci sono
<attempt> x-server display configuration
<ubuntu1680> attempt: si sono li
<attempt> alla voce configuration twin view  clicchi su configura e selezioni disabled
<attempt> resolution auto oppure metti quella specifica che vuoi
<attempt> posizione absolute 00
<ubuntu1680> attempt:  non vedo la voce twin view
<attempt> asp
<ufomito> Ragazzi, ho provato ad avviare l'installazione del 11.4 ed ho ottenuto una marea di scritte.... ora ne posto alcune
<ufomito> CPU 4 Machine check execution
<enzotib> ufomito: su pastbin
<enzotib> !pastebin | ufomito
<ubot-it> ufomito: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ufomito> stessa cosa per CPU 0 e altre....
<ufomito> poi
<attempt> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/07/14/schermata6.png   ubuntu1680
<ufomito> processor check corroupt
<enzotib> !pastebin | ufomito
<ufomito> no human mce decoding support CPU
<ufomito> ecco... questi sono alcuni degli errori
<enzotib> ufomito: non leggi quello che ti si dice?
<ubuntu1680> attempt: io li non ho twin view ho: Separate X-screen, se clicco a destra su configure non posso fare altro, disabled e twin view sono unselectable
<attempt> alla voce display sotto il modello del monitor linguetta configure. metti disabled.
<ufomito> <enzotib>, ha cosa ti riferisci ?
<attempt> lo avevi aperto il programma con sudo?
<ufomito> ho avviato nella modalità che mi hai indicato.... ho trovato una lista di errori
<enzotib> ufomito: ti ho scritto diversi messaggi, leggili per favore
<attempt> ubuntu1680 hai aperto il programma usando sudo?
<ubuntu1680> si si
<ufomito> Non sono molto pratico di ubuntu... come faccio a ripescare gli errori ?
<attempt> ubuntu1680 umh.
<enzotib> ufomito: ma che cavolo, stai parlando da solo, io ti scrivo e tu non leggi, alla prossima ti muto
<crazyduck> amici problmino con iso blueray qualcuno sa qualcosa?, devo solo lwggerla
<enzotib> crazyduck: cioè hai un file.iso?
<ubuntu1680> attempt: devo postare altri log?
<attempt> no aspetta.
<crazyduck> enzotib: si almeno dice cosi ma per me è un udf 45.5 gb
<ubuntu1680> i driver che ho installato sono i reccomended non i 173
<attempt> puoi mettere la flag su make this primary screen?
<ufomito> Ti chiedo scusa in anticipo, ma mi sono disconnesso quando ho provato a leggere e scrivermi gli errori che ho ottenuto, forse mi sono perso qualche tua risposta.
<ufomito> mi dispiace
<enzotib> crazyduck: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt l'hai provato?
<crazyduck> enzotib: e come faccio a loclizzarlo
<enzotib> crazyduck: che ne so, tu hai risposto di sì quando ho chiesto se avevi un file.iso
<ubuntu1680> attempt:  non vedo dov'è la flag da checkkare
<attempt> ubuntu1680 vedo se puoi mettere la flac su primary screen, mettere absolute come posizione e +0 0
<crazyduck> enzotib: è in un hd esterno come faccio a sceglierla da terminale
<enzotib> crazyduck: tu ci arrivi a quel file da nautilus?
<attempt> ubuntu1680 ok.
<Alex99> ciao, vorrei installare ubuntu sul mio netbook samsung A145. ci sta la 11.04 o devo usare una distroper netbook? grazie
<attempt> proviamo a ricreare uno xorg.
<enzotib> Alex99: 11.04
<ubuntu1680> attempt: ok grazie
<attempt> ubuntu1680 mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<crazyduck> enzotib: si ho provato tast dx mounta immagine me la pre ma nn la legge come formato iso 96 equalcosa
<ubuntu1680> attempt: ok ho fatto con sudo quel comando
<attempt> se hai un secondo monitor collegato al pc o anche solo un cavo scollegalo. lascia solo il monitor principale che stai usando.
<ubuntu1680> attempt: no no ho solo un monitor
<attempt> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<enzotib> crazyduck: vacci da nautilus, e invece di fare tasto dx, premi Ctr-L, vedrai che in alto una specie di barra degli indirizzi con un path
<Alex99> enzotib: ma quella per deskop? ci sta? senza problemi?
<enzotib> Alex99: non esiste più una versione netbook separata
<crazyduck> enzotib: comando sudo nautilus  giusto?
<enzotib> crazyduck: niente sudo
<ubuntu1680> attempt: ok WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file. Poi: New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<crazyduck> enzotib: allra solo con ctrl da scrivania
<attempt> ubuntu1680 pastami il nuovo xorg.conf
<enzotib> crazyduck: no, devi aprire un normalissimo nautilus, arrivare alla cartella dov'è quel file, e premere Ctr-L
<Alex99> enzotib: non lo sapevo grazie. la installo normalmente ome sul desk?
<ufomito> <enzotib> mi scuso ancora se non sono riuscito a capire le tue indicazioni.... proverò comunque la versione i386
<enzotib> Alex99: probabilmente ti serve una pendrive, non credo che il netbook abbia il lettore CD
<ubuntu1680> attempt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644330/
<attempt> ubuntu1680 questo e' ok.
<attempt> sudo nvidia-settings
<attempt> vai dritto ad impostare la risoluzione del monitor
<attempt> poi dai save to x configuration file. e esci. poi riavvii.
<ubuntu1680> attempt: vado su x-server dispaly configuratoin -> display -> advanced e scrivo 1680x1050?
<attempt> no
<crazyduck> enzotib: abbiamo la path copiata , adesso?
<attempt>  su x-server dispaly configuratoin -> display - resoultion
<enzotib> crazyduck: apri un terminale e scrivi cd /path/trovato
<crazyduck> enzotib: trovato sta per copia incolla la path?
<enzotib> crazyduck: se ci sono spazi nel path, metti le virgolette: cd "/mio/path con/spazi"
<attempt> su x-server dispaly configuratoin -> display - resolution clicchi su auto e imposti la risoluzione esatta fra quelle che da'. ubuntu1680
<attempt> poi dai save to x configuration file. e esci. poi riavvii.
<ubuntu1680> attempt: se faccio auto mi dice che ci sono delle incosistenze del tipo • MetaMode 2 of Screen 0 is the same as MetaMode 1.  All MetaModes must be unique.
<crazyduck> enzotib: /media/90581FAC581F8FD8/Blue ray  Film/DAREDEVIL_F1
<enzotib> crazyduck: questo è il path?
<crazyduck> enzotib: yes
<attempt> ubuntu1680 allora esci senza salvare niente
<attempt> prima riavvii
<enzotib> crazyduck: quindi cd "/media/90581FAC581F8FD8/Blue ray  Film/DAREDEVIL_F1"
<attempt> magari va' automaticamente alla risoluzione corretta. prova.
<ubuntu1680> attempt: intanto riavvio allora grazie per ora ;)
<crazyduck> enzotib: cd "/media/90581FAC581F8FD8/Blue ray  Film/DAREDEVIL_F1" adesso che scrivo
<enzotib> crazyduck: nessun errore?
<crazyduck> enzotib: pare di no
<enzotib> crazyduck: ls -l, dovresti vedere il nome del file
<ubuntu1680> attempt: è successo peggio ho tutto a 640x480
<ufomito> Ho trovato su google un esempio dell'errore che ho ottenuto io..... ma non conosco il significato.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/644338/
<attempt> ubuntu1680  sudo nvidia settings
<ubuntu1680> attempt: ci sono
<attempt> vedi se ti prende la risoluzione dove lo sai.
<ubuntu1680> attempt: ora ho solo 640x480 e 320x240
<attempt> ok momento
<bobbybong> ufomito, che cpu hai?
<ufomito> i7 920
<bobbybong> ufomito, che ubuntu stai testando 32 o 64 bit
<bobbybong> ?
<ufomito> 64 bit, sto scaricando la 32
<attempt> ubuntu1680 sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crazyduck> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644340/ vedi un pò quello che ho combinato
<crazyduck> enzotib: per favore scusa dimenticavo
<enzotib> crazyduck: ls -l
<crazyduck> enzotib: scusa ls dove lo metto
<crazyduck> ?
<ufomito> In rete ho trovato risposte riguardo un "problema hardware" che giustifica questo errore, ma sono certo che il sistema è rock solid. è un sistema testato più volte.
<attempt> ubuntu1680  nella section screen metti se non la hai la subsection display. con la voce modes. la riga deve essere scritta cosi':  Modes      "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
<ubuntu1680> attempt: modifico la section screen con il tuo paste ?
<attempt> no il paste serve solo a farti vedere di esempio dove devi mettere la riga che ti ho messo qui sopra.
<crazyduck> enzotib: ok fatto
<ubuntu1680> attempt: ok scrivo intanto
<enzotib> crazyduck: c'è il tuo file nella lista?
<attempt> ubuntu1680 fatta la modifica mi metti di nuovo xorg.conf in paste.
<ubuntu1680> attempt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/644343/
<crazyduck> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644342/
<attempt> ubuntu1680 ok salvi chiudi e riavvii.
<enzotib> crazyduck: scrivi così: file DAREDEVIL_F1
<ubuntu1680> attempt
<attempt> anche se non capisco perche' nvidia-settings rompa l'anima.
<ubuntu1680> attempt : ok arrivo subito
<attempt> su una 8400 poi.
<crazyduck> enzotib: DAREDEVIL_F1: ERROR: cannot open `DAREDEVIL_F1' (No such file or directory) luca@luca-P5Q-DELUXE:/media/90581FAC581F8FD8/Blue ray  Film/DAREDEVIL_F1$
<enzotib> crazyduck: scusa, ho dimenticato il .iso, comunque puoi aiutarti con il TAB
<Alex99> enzotib: hai ragione. non ha il cd.come faccio a farla partire da pendrive?
<enzotib> Alex99: di che altro sistema disponi? windows? un altro ubuntu?
<Alex99> windows 7 starter
<ziomaicol> ciao a tutti
<crazyduck> enzotib: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644347/
<enzotib> Alex99: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<enzotib> Alex99: scarica la iso e usa questo programma per creare la usb live
<ubuntu1680> attempt: ho problemi, si è inchodato al caricamento alla scritta di ubuntu
<enzotib> crazyduck: "data" sembra qualcosa di non riconoscibile, non saprei come montarlo
<Alex99> grazie. non dovrei aver problemi con win7 giusto?
<enzotib> Alex99: no
<crazyduck> enzotib: è una immgine creata con dvdbr fab , un formato udf che viene erroneamente letto come iso. mentre sul mio  computer di casa viene letta con un  normalissimo power dvd  però dotato di  masterizzatore blue ray
<attempt> ubuntu1680 allora mi spiace magari richiedi in canale.  adesso parti con il kernel recovery. shift all'avvio e scegli il secondo kernel. poi scegli di usare una shell. appena hai la shell dai questi  comandi. sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.2     sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<enzotib> crazyduck: non so che dirti
<crazyduck> enzotib: grazie
<esulu> ciao
<crazyduck> enzotib: del tempo dedicato
<enzotib> crazyduck: di niente
<attempt> ubuntu1680 il primo comando mette fuori uso lo xorg modificato che ti blocca ubuntu. il secondo rimette lo xorg che avevi all'inizio al suo posto originale. e quindi ripristina la situazione da cui eri partito.
<attempt> mi spiace.
<ubuntu1680> attempt: non è un problema voglio risolvere è strano che mi abbia fatto così
<ubuntu1680> attempt: non è che devo usare il driver 173 invece del recomended
<ubuntu1680> ?
<attempt> si prova.
<attempt> fai da driver hardware. togli i current e metti gli altri.
<attempt> prima pero' togli xorg.conf anche. in modo che i 173 poi creino il loro.
<ubuntu1680> attempt ho notato che con il driver recomended mi dice: driver è attivato ma non attualmente in uso, epure ha il pallino verde
<Alex99> enzotib: grazie. ti farò sapere. ciao
<ubuntu1680> attempt: ok
<ziomaicol> Buonasera
<ziomaicol> mi si è bloccato l'ubuntu software manager, appena cerco di scaricare qualcosa si blocca la barra del download, stessa cosa se cerco di disinstallare l'ultimo programma installato (wine)..
<ufomito> Non riesco ad installare nemmeno la versione i386 della 11.4  ottengo lo stesso errore :(
<bobbybong> ziomaicol, prova a fare sudo apt-get install -f
<bobbybong> ufomito, la live parte?
<ufomito> no, stesso errore
<ufomito> sia 34 che 64 bit
<ufomito> Nessun problema con la versione precedente di ubunto, dalla quale vi scrivo
<bobbybong> prova al boot f6 e deseleziona tutto
<ubuntu1680> attempt: ho ricreato il xorg.conf con nvidia-xconfig ora riavvio?
<ufomito> Ho provato anche questo ( con la 64bit ) , niente da fare.
<attempt> si
<ubuntu1680> attempt: sono a 640x480 ora
<ufomito> Non ho mai avuto problemi con ubunto.... al contrario di OSX.  Ora OSX lo uso senza problemi e non riesco ad installare ubuntu.  Che sia il periodo ? :)))
<attempt> prova con sudo nvidia-settings e vedi se ti fa' impostare quella giusta.
<ubuntu1680> attempt: ho solo 640x480 e 320x240
<attempt> altrimenti tocca modificare xorg.conf come prima e sperare che funzioni.
<attempt> controlla se il driver e' attivo.
<bobbybong> ufomito il tuo pc,sarà incompatibile con il kernel di ubuntu 11.04
<ubuntu1680> attempt: controllato, con questo dice che è attivo , però la versione dei driver è 173.x.x
<ufomito> Quindi sono rimasto fregato.....
<attempt> ok rimetti la riga modes come prima con la risoluzione giusta
<ufomito> Possibile che incida il bios della mobo ? UD7 rev1... sto usando un bios F8o ( quindi mod )
<bobbybong> ufomito, prova altre distro linux o scaricati l'alfa due che ha il 3.0 ma cambia poco da questo kernel
<ubuntu1680> attempt: ora sembra funzionare, però il monitor si è spento e mi dice modalità non ottimale e dice 1680x1050 60hz, ch siano sbagliati gli herz?
<ufomito> Proverò anche questa.... grazie della pazienza.
<attempt> si di sicuro.
<attempt> ma sei sicuro che quel monitor supporti quella risoluzione?
<ubuntu1680> attempt: ora rifaccio kernel recovery e dalla shell ti ripasto xorg.conf
<ubuntu1680> attempt: si da windows lo uso cosi 1680x1050 mi pare a 50hz
<ubuntu1680> attempt: però è strano nel msg mi è comparso che dovevo usare a 60hz
<attempt> metti in paste xorg
<ubuntu1680> non so come fare da shell
<attempt> ubuntu1680 ok non importa.
<attempt> controlla xorg, eventualmente correggi o aggiungi queste due righe nella sezione monitor
<ubuntu1680> ok
<attempt>  HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0
<attempt>     VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0
<ubuntu1680> attempt: modificato provo subito
<ubuntu1680> attempt: è comparso un msg: impossibile applicare la configurazione al monitor e me l'ha riportata a 640x480
<attempt> e allora non ti so piu' che dire.
<ubuntu1680> attempt: è possibile trovare driver per il modello del monitor?
<attempt> no.
<attempt> lo usi a risoluzione inferiore come all'inizio oppure cambi monitor con un lcd.
<ubuntu1680> sto iniiando a pensare che non sia compatibile il mio LCD
<ubuntu1680> ma è LCD il mio
<ubuntu1680> è un samsung 223BW
<ubuntu1680> 22''
<FloodBotIt1> ubuntu1680: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<attempt> prova a googlare ubuntu nvidia samsung 223BW
<attempt> magari trovi uno che ha risolto in qualche modo.
<sakuragno> buonasera. vorrei modificare i tasti funzione del pc. ho xubuntu10.10 e devo attivare i tasti fn. quindi vorrei sapere come midificare la mappatura dei xf86
<sakuragno> non mi sono spiegato sicuramente bene ^^
<sakuragno> come non detto :D ce l'ho fatta ^^
<webpower> ragazzi
<webpower> in unity le finestrelle di notifica mi escono troppo sotto riespetto alla posizione in cui dovrebbero uscire
<webpower> qualcuno sa dirmi come risolvere
<webpower> ?
<Ola86> ciao raga
<esulu> ciao Ola86
<Ola86> ciao
<Ola86> ho seguito il consiglio di filo..
<Ola86> ma ora non trovo dove ubuntu monta di default il segnalibro ftp
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-15
<pinko2> hola:)
<greenrabbit> giorno pinko2
<pinko2> greenrabbit, giorno a te:)
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<marker_> ciao
<marker_> ho usato brasero per masterizzare su ubuntu 11.04 natty
<marker_> ho usato un dvd+rw
<marker_> ma dopo la masterizzazione non caricava il dvd e non potevo cancellarlo, poi da windows l'ho cancellato
<marker_> ho fatto di nuovo la masterizzazione questa volta tutto ok, però il programma mi è sembrato un pò lento a masterizzare...
<marker_> avete consiglio per programmi di masterizzazione? tipo kb3?
<glpiana> marker_, k3b
<marker_> grazie
<marker_> giusto si chiama k3b :)
<marker_> un altra domanda. Ma i pacchetti che si scaricano con apt-get di Debian si possono anche installare su Ubuntu, vero? visto che Ubunti si basa su debian...
<glpiana> marker_, non necessariamente
<glpiana> e comunque che senso ha? se ci sono i pacchetti di un software per debian ci sono anche per ubuntu
<glpiana> in linea di massima
<marker_> lo so, era una curiosità il pacchetto di k3b è anche nelle reporsory di ubuntu :-)
<glpiana> marker_, scusa, ma tu non hai ubuntu?
<marker_> si ce l'ho. perchè?
<glpiana> marker_, non capisco perchè dovrebbe essere ANCHE nei repo di ubuntu
<marker_> se si trova qui http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/k3b
<marker_> non è nelle repo di ubuntu...
<glpiana> marker_, k3b non è nei repo di ubuntu?
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> marker_, ma che stai dicendo?
<marker_> spiegami meglio
<marker_> da poco utilizzo ubuntu
<glpiana> !pacchetti | marker_ leggi qui
<ubot-it> marker_ leggi qui: in Ubuntu tutto il sistema di installazione e aggiornamento è centralizzato: se vuoi davvero essere comodo non usare altri tools al di fuori di Synaptic, Ubuntu software center, kpackagekit e Update Manager (grafici) oppure apt-get o aptitude (da riga di comando). Vedi anche !synaptic, !adept, !apt, !aptitude, !deb
<glpiana> e qui
<glpiana> !synaptic | marker_
<ubot-it> marker_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/GestorePacchetti
<glpiana> e qui
<glpiana> !apt | marker_
<ubot-it> marker_: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<glpiana> e magari pure qui
<glpiana> !repositories | marker_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'repositories'
<glpiana> beh allora non qui :)
<glpiana> !repository | marker_
<ubot-it> marker_: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<marker_> io volevo usare infatti apt.get per installare ma sul sito ufficiale di K3B è riferito a debian questo: apt-get update; apt-get install k3b
<marker_> e lo stesso per ubuntu?
<glpiana> marker_, sì, scrivi in un terminale: sudo apt-get install k3b
<glpiana> !k3b | marker_
<ubot-it> marker_: Installazione e configurazione di K3B: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Masterizzazione/K3b
<pa> ma partimage non esiste per amd64 in ubuntu???
<pa> scherziamo?
<glpiana> !chat | pa
<ubot-it> pa: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<marker_> i file tar.gz sono sempre sorgenti di un software? Qualsiasi sorgente se lo compilo su ubuntu funziona? Qlache guida sono come compilare i tar.gz?
<pa> ok, ma come lo installo partimage in una natty 64?
<glpiana> pa, non vedo la versione 64 bit. usa altro
<pa> ok, suggerimenti?
<pa> dovrei clonare un windows XP in una partizione piu grande
<marker_> qualche guida per imparare a compilare i sorgenti contenuti nei file tar.gz? (voglio impare a fare qualcosa oltre ad installare programmi dai repo :-) )
<nicotano> buongiorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ferro> ciao
<ferro> sn un nabbo di ubuntu e volevo sapere dopo aver scompattato un file tar.bz2 e volevo sapere come fare a selezionare i file all'interno della cartella creata
<ferro> da terminale
<OverMe> selezionare per fare cosa?
<ferro> per installare un programma visto che facendo sudo nmake nella cartella sopracitaata non mi fa nulla
<nicotano> ferro, devi installare build-essential per poter compilare
<ferro> fatto
<OverMe> solitamente c'è un file (README o INSTALL) che ti dice come fare.
<OverMe> non esiste già pacchettizzato questo prgramma?
<ferro> no
<ferro> ora cerco un readme
<OverMe> che programma è?
<ferro> una vaccata ovvero zsnes
<pa> domanda stupida: in ubuntu chi e' che lancia fetchmail?
<OverMe> ferro, esiste eccome già pacchettizzato
<ferro> ma cercando da scaricare sul sito ufficiale mi da solo il file tar.bz2 dici che devo cercarlo a giro per internet?
<OverMe> devi usare il gestore pacchetti o il software center
<ferro> ok ora provo
<ferro> grazie tantissime trovato
<ferro> e risolto
<ferro> ciao e buona giornata
<OverMe> ciao
<Dig> http://www.libreriafrassati.it/joomla/file_allegati/video-2011-07-15-11-04-45.mp4 giorno. qualcuno può ascoltare questo difetto?
<mallk> ciao
<mallk> una guida per compilare i tar.gz?
<mallk> un altra domanda, ma i tar.gz compilati funzionano sempre bene su ubuntu?
<mallk> in generale se compilo un sorgente sono sicuro che il programma funziona su ubuntu?
<jester-> mallk: e quando mai i tar si compilano
<OverMe> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/DaSorgenti
<pa> non sto riuscendo ad aggiornare i pacchetti di natty
<pa> mi da 403 forbidden
<pa> e' colpa mia o succede anche ad altri?
<OverMe> pa, sudo apt-get update
<OverMe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> mallk: tar è un archivio compresso tipo zip, dentro ci puo essere di tutto
<nicotano> Dig, non funziona una cippa, la pagina si raggiunge ma non c'è video ne audio
<Dig> nicotano, ok, dai provo a caricaro da un'altra parte
<nicotano> Dig, provato con firefox e con chrome
<mallk> ok, quando sul sito di un programma dicono che  nel file compreso tar.gz c'è il sorgente, per essere sicuro che si tratta di codice sorgente all'interno trovo file BIN?
<pa> OverMe,  http://codepad.org/ULDY1D1N
<pa> sscusa
<pa>  http://codepad.org/ULDY1U1N
<jester-> mallk: che programma è
<mallk> in relta volevo provare a compilare un codice sorgente (per imparare) ancora non ho deciso quale codice sorgente utilizzare, se hai qualche consiglio sul sorgente posso provare, per impare.. :-)
<jester-> mallk: sistema debian è insano e inutile compilare
<OverMe> pa, usi proxy o altri cristi simili?
<pa> no
<pa> pero in effetti in un altra macchina funziona
<jester-> ci sono camionate di applicazioni nei repo e per quelle poche che non ci sono meglo cercare pacchetti deb
<mallk> lo so, vari programmi che mi servivano li ho installati dai repo..era solo a fini didattici :-). Quindi vuoi dire che se compilo qualche software posso rischiare di rendere instabile l'OS
<OverMe> pa, la rete è tua o sei in luoghi astrusi tipo università, caffetteria sotto casa, etc?
<pa> no, no , rete mia
<pa> stavo controllando
<pa> non ho nemmeno proxy settati
<pa> e riesco ad accedere al repo di ubuntu via firefox
<pa> quindi non so perche' apt si inchiodi
<OverMe> pa, fai da terminale, wget http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-i386/Packages
<OverMe> vediamo se ce la fa
<jester-> pa sudo iptables -F sudo apt-get update
<pa> OverMe, allora , questo ci riesce
<pa> anche firefox ci riesce
<pa> e' solo apt che ritorna 403 forbidden
<mallk> ho un adattatore usb wireless netgear, router della stessa marca (ho comprato tutto nella stessa scatola). E' normale che con il wireless non si collega sempre subito, succede varie volte che vari tenatvi senza riusci a collegare, poi dopo varie volte che clicco sul nome del mia rete wireless si collega. Il router è ha un metro circa dal computer.  Con il cavo si collega sempre subito. Comunque quando sono collegato in wireless non
<mallk> Non uso l'antenna wireless interna al notebook asus a6m (il computer che uso con ubuntu) perchè non funziona più (non c'entrano i driver anche su wn lo stesso)
<mallk> scusate gli errori ho le parole troncate ho scritto veloce....
<pa> wgetting il Packages.gz funziona
<pa> mi sa che e' qualche problema con la cache di apt
<pa> come lo resetto?
<OverMe> non c'entra
<OverMe> prova intanto come ha detto jester
<mallk> correzione ops :-) - scusate gli errori o le parole troncate, ho scritto veloce....
<pa> fatto, ma fa uguale
<pa> e poi comunque wget e firefox funzionano
<pa> perche' apt non dovrebbe?
<mallk> per unity (l'interfaccia) la barra in alto (dove c'è anche il global menù) oltre nera e grigia non può avere un altro colore?
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<OverMe> pa, fai vedere anche un apt-config dump
<mallk> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pa> OverMe, http://codepad.org/YKtBwa4H
<OverMe> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://192.168.1.1:3128/";
<OverMe> mi devi ingiallire?
<pa> aha!
<pa> e come lo levo?
<pa> beh ho controllato in env
<OverMe> al contrario di come l'hai messo
<pa>  e non c'era nessun http_proxy
<pa> ok, era in apt.conf
<pa> si vede che per qualche ragione ci era andato a finire, o rimasto da tempo
<pa> adesso l'ho tolto e va
<pa> grazie mille!
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bobbybong> ciao
<esulu> ]]we
<raffa50> salve
<raffa50> salve
<raffa50> ho collegato il mio portatile a uno shermo
<raffa50> nessun problema
<raffa50> come faccio a spegnere lo schermo del portatile?
<filo1234> raffa50: c'è un tasto di solito, o meglio una combinazione di tasti
<raffa50> uhu?
<raffa50> ehm quale è?
<raffa50> ho un pakardbelt
<filo1234> c'è una combinazione di tasti per escludere il monitor del portatile...fn+....qualcosa
<raffa50> dot s
<glpiana> raffa50, puoi farlo anche dall'applicazione monitor
<eXpl01t> fun + F4
<raffa50> ...
<raffa50> boh
<glpiana> eXpl01t, dipende dal pc
<eXpl01t> che modello è
<glpiana> raffa50, sistema preferenze monitor
<eXpl01t> io ho un packard bell tm85
<glpiana> raffa50, oppure se hai unity, bandierina di windows e scrivi monitor
<raffa50> un la trovo
<glpiana> raffa50, hai gnome?
<raffa50> già
<glpiana> raffa50, ti ho detto dov'è
<raffa50> dot s exploit
<raffa50> ho gnome
<glpiana> raffa50, eh, ti ho detto il percorso: sistema preferenze monitor
<raffa50> nn c'è la bandiera di winzoz
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> l'unico pc senza tastiera -.-
<raffa50> ah
<raffa50> e poi
<glpiana> <glpiana> raffa50, sistema preferenze monitor
<glpiana> <glpiana> raffa50, oppure se hai unity, bandierina di windows e scrivi monitor
<raffa50> sono in monitor
<raffa50> sono in monitor
<raffa50> nn sò che premere
<glpiana> raffa50, dare un'occhiata alle opzioni che ti propone quella schermata potrebbe aiutarti
<raffa50> grazie mille
<raffa50> trovato
<glpiana> bien
<esulu> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao esulu
<esulu> ascoltatemi gentilmente sapete indicarmi che plugin devo installare per firefox
<esulu> per poter sentire la radio online
<glpiana> esulu, flashplugin-installer
<esulu> glpiana: gia installato ed è gia aggiornato
<glpiana> esulu, youtube funziona?
<esulu> si
<glpiana> esulu, e se clicchi col tasto destro l'ultima voce del menu è flash player col numero di versione?
<esulu> ma dici sul youtube?
<glpiana> esulu, sì
<esulu> You have version 10,3,181,34 installed
<glpiana> oki, flash è installato. che radio non riesci a sentire?
<esulu> radio stella
<esulu> vuoi che te lo link
<esulu> ?
<glpiana> magari
<esulu> http://www.radiostellaweb.it/
<glpiana> esulu, se clicchi su on air ti apre una finestrella?
<esulu> si
<esulu> assistenza di evolution
<glpiana> assistenza evolution????
<glpiana> bah
<esulu> a me esce quello
<glpiana> comunque per quella non serve flash ma un player che legga lo stream
<glpiana> a me non funziona, a meno di aver atteso troppo poco
<glpiana> esulu, clicca sulla radio, non su scrivi alla direzione -.-
<esulu> glpiana: lascia stare ho fatto una cavolata
<esulu> caspita sul mio pc è normale che vada
<esulu> che scemo che sono, il problema ha il computer che ho al negozio
<esulu> che ha ubuntu 10.10
<esulu> volevo sapere che cosa devo installare per farlo funzionare anche la'
<glpiana> esulu, guarda sul pc che stai usando l'elenco di plugin di firefox. lo visualizzi scrivendo about:plugins nella barra degli indirizzi
<esulu> barra degli indirizzi
<esulu> di browser intendi?
<esulu> si
<esulu> si perfetto a questo punto faccio una paragone e al massimo quello che manca lo installo sul computer del negozio
<esulu> perfetto grazie
<RaffaX> ehm scusatemi di nuovo
<RaffaX> ma è possibile avere sui vari desktop icone diverse?
<RaffaX> ...
<RaffaX> uhu?
<opale> ciao a tutti, controllato hd?
<glpiana> !chat | opale
<ubot-it> opale: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<RaffaX> si possono mettere cose diverse sui desktop?
<glpiana> RaffaX, direi di no
<glpiana> RaffaX, programmi diversi sì, certo, ma icone diverse no
<opale> glpiana, era solo una stupida frase. ieri non siamo riusciti a fare nulla per il semplice motivo che hd era seriamente danneggiato. non ho fatto nemmeno in tempo a fare un bacup
<glpiana> azz
<opale> glpiana, ora sto cercando di recuperare i documenti
<RaffaX> intendo
<RaffaX> programmi cartelle
<RaffaX> mi sn spèiegato male
<glpiana> RaffaX, credo di averti dato una risposta abbastanza esaustiva
<RaffaX> ehm ma quando passo a un altro desktop mi trovo le ifcone del primo
<glpiana> RaffaX, appunto, in linea con quanto ti ho detto
<RaffaX> ah ergo nn c'è modo
<RaffaX> vabbè
<RaffaX> nn è un problema
<RaffaX> tanto ho la cairo dock
<nicotano> salve
<glpiana> oilà nicotano
<nicotano> ciao glpiana :)
<opale> dicono che testdisk è il migliore, voi avete da eccepire?
<RaffaX> come personalizzo la shermata di acesso?
<RaffaX> ho scaricato un tema da gnome ma nn lo sò impostare
<glpiana> RaffaX, ti do i comandi per farlo
<glpiana> RaffaX, apri un terminale e scrivi:   sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<RaffaX> comandi?
<il_grillo_> ubuntu 10.10 samba funziona, ubuntu 11.04 con gnome3 samba mi da il seguente errore " Recupero dell'elenco delle condivisioni dal server non riuscito"
<RaffaX> ?
<glpiana> il_grillo_, gnome3 non è nei repo ufficiali e qui non c'è supporto al riguardo
<RaffaX> ma nn c'era un modo per farlo da interfaccia
<glpiana> RaffaX, il comando fa sì che al successivo login ti appaia una interfaccia
<glpiana> RaffaX, poi va cancellato il file che crei con quel comando
<RaffaX> ?
<glpiana> RaffaX, ma parliamoci chiaro: se non vuoi dar comandi vivi felice con la schermata di login che hai. tanto mica continui a entrare e uscire dalla sessione, o no?
<RaffaX> ho digitato il comando nn ha fatto nulla
<glpiana> RaffaX, ora se chiudi la sessione al login potrai impostare il tema. poi quando rientri digiti: sudo rm /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<RaffaX> eh ma l'occhio vuole la sua parte
<enzotib> ci manca una virgola, glpiana
<RaffaX> volevo solo una skermata con le cose nere
<RaffaX> invece che bianche
<Fedons> # Appears as ANNA
<glpiana> enzotib, dove?
<enzotib> Fedons: prego?
<enzotib> glpiana: hai scritto: se chiudi la sessione al login ...
<Fedons> (#G610E;10M1) prego cosa?
<glpiana> enzotib, hai ragione :)
<Fedons> (#G=10E=10M1) non ho parlato :P
<enzotib> Fedons: sei un bot?
<glpiana> Fedons, leva gli script o quant'altro tu stia usando
<Fedons> (#G>10E@10M1) no!
<Fedons> (#G010EA10M1) cosa ho fatto?
<glpiana> Fedons, ripeto leva quella che stai usando
<glpiana> al prossimo avviso sei fuori
<Shin3> soccia
<RaffaX> vabbè come reverto qul comando scs?
<il_grillo_> glpiana, riavvio con unity cosi poi vedo se qualcuno mi risponde
<filo1234> 14:31 < glpiana> RaffaX, ora se chiudi la sessione al login potrai impostare il tema. poi quando rientri digiti: sudo rm  /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<glpiana> il_grillo_, che c'entra unity con gnome scusa?
<il_grillo_> glpiana,  ubuntu posso avviarlo con unity o con gnome
<il_grillo_> e samba non va uguale
<glpiana> il_grillo_, sì vabbè, ma resteresti comunque su gnome3. e chi ci dice che oltre a gnome3 non hai altri mille repo esterni tra cui samba?
<il_grillo_> glpiana, scusa ma se riavvio con unity come faccio a rimanere su gmome 3, carica l'interfaccia originale e non gnome 3
<glpiana> il_grillo_, unity è una barra che gira su gnome
<[1]ichi> giorno a tutti ragassi
<[1]ichi> volevo sapere se è possibile fare uno script che invia una email in background a un indirizzo che scelgo io.. mi spiego meglio
<[1]ichi> voglio fare in modo che se lascio il mio netbook  incustodito e spento, quando viene acceso e si connette ad internet, invia una email di avviso al mio pc fisso a casa.. una sorta di allarme via email
<[1]ichi> però l'email via background
<western> [1]ichi si, cerca su google "linux mail terminal"
<giordano> salve a tutti, vorrei istallare enlightenment su ubuntu 10.04 ma ho ottenuto qualcosa di strano cosa posso fare?
<Aizram> innanzitutto dire cosa è successo nella maniera più chiara e completa possibile giordano
<giordano> sono andata in synapic è ho scritto enlightenment ho selezionato tutti i pachetti e ho avviato l'istallazione ho cambiato utente e ho selezionato E16 ma è comparso un desktop diverso da quello che mi aspettavo.
<giordano> qualcuno è riuscito a istallare enlightenment su ubuntu 10.04?
<Dig> http://www.mediafire.com/?qq3aq85s9w333s1    qualcuno può dare ascolto a questo????
<OverMe> no?
<giordano> che robba è?
<nicotano> giordano,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Enlightenment17
<nicotano> Dig, avevi la videocamera rivoltata ?
<Dig> nicotano, è un cellulare. L'audio è il problema
<nicotano> infatti non capisce
<Dig> premetto...che se si risolve scaricando una libreria lo faccio....altrimenti mi tengo il difetto. Il Pc è è stabilissimo e non mi interessa un piccolo BUG.
<nicotano> Dig,  ma sul telefonino l'audio è buono
<Dig> nicotano, il problema è che se metto sotto pressione la CPU. L'audio diventa "metallico"
<Dig> nicotano, forse non si intuisce bene come si è distorto
<nicotano> dig non me ne intendo, ma forse occorre un codec quando passi da cellulare a pc per mantenere senza distorsione
<Dig> scusa nicotano mi sono spiegato male.
<Dig> nicotano, quella che senti è una radio. Ho usato il cellulare solo per catturare il suono. Mentre uso Banshee, se attivo alcune applicazioni, il suono diventa come lo senti nel video. Devo riavviare l'applicazione o cambiare sorgente per tornare normale.
<nicotano> Dig,  capito, è banshee che suona male forse le altre applicazioni  in uso sfruttano la cpu e banshee non ce la
<Dig> nicotano, ho provato con rhythm box...ma è la stessa cosa. Mi sembra di capire che non è un "problema noto"
<Dig> nicotano, ho notato che un problema che si ripete con più frequenza se lancio un programma gestionale basato su java che carica un database. Quindi è proprio un problema di carico
<nicotano> Dig,  magari lo fa solo da te se utilizzi roba pesante, io ogni tanto uso banshee + firefox o writer mai notato degrado audio
<nicotano> ecco è lì java
<Dig> nicotano, è possibile dire al mio pc:  dedica questa RAM e questa CPU al programma Banshee?
<nicotano> Dig, so di quote su disco, ma per questo specifico aspetta se qualcuno + esperto ti sa dire
<Dig> la cosa più normale sarebbe sospendere banshee finché non finisce l'operazione che occupa le risorse. che poi sarà un attimo
<nicotano> bisogna tradurla in pratica, forse fai prima a mettere tu in pausa quando serve
<Alex83> Doppio sfondo nel blocco schermo di Ubuntu 10.10
<Alex83> uno è lontano da dove si inserisce la pssword l'altro fa da cornice
<Alex83> aiuto
<attempt> Dig prova a cambiare la priorita' del programma con nice.  man nice
<attempt> Dig   vai nel menu in edit, destro sul menu. vai alla voce banshee e al posto del comando esistente metti nice -n-15 banshee  e altro se e' gia' presente.
<attempt> sudo nice -n -15 banshee   esattamente a meno che banshee non si avvii con altre opzioni specificate da mantenere. spunta esegui in terminale.
<Dig> attempt, grazie mille
<Dig> ci provo
<attempt> aumenta la priorita' di scheduling di banshee a spese degli altri processi.
<lesnek> ciao
<reddos> sera a tutti ho un problemino io ho ubuntu 10.10 32 bit o acceso il pc e volevo masterizzare  ma sembra che il programma di ubuntu non legga il masterizzatore lo gia sostituito con un altro ma niente sapete dirmi come risolvere grazie
<bobbybong> reddos, sudo cdrecord scanbus vedi se lo rileva
<reddos> ok
<reddos> Sorry, try again mi da questo
<bobbybong> sudo cdrecord scanbus ^
<bobbybong> ?
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644874/
<lesnek> avevo creato quando usavo windows con LIBRE OFFICE un foglio di calcolo (.xls) con password, Libre Office su UBuntu per modificare inserendo la password mi apre una copia (invece dell'originale)..Non capisco...
<reddos> e serio il problema
<bobbybong> reddos, scanbus non scanbu come hai scritto tu
<reddos> scusa
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644877/
<bobbybong> wodim -scanbus prova questo
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644880/
<bobbybong> scanbus
<bobbybong> hai di nuovo scritto scanbu
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/644882/ mi riscuso
<bobbybong> non lo rileva
<bobbybong> reddos, cambia il cavo
<attempt> controlla le connessioni se e' un desktop.
<reddos> ok grazie
<lesnek> avevo creato quando usavo windows con LIBRE OFFICE un foglio di calcolo (.xls) con password, Libre Office su UBuntu per modificare inserendo la password mi apre una copia (invece dell'originale)..Non capisco...
<esulu> scusatemi mi manca questo Decoder text/html
<esulu> secondo vuoi come faccio ad installarlo sul ubuntu 10.10 gentilmente
<esulu> ?
<remix_tj> !formatiproprietari | esulu
<ubot-it> esulu: ﻿per informazioni sui formati multimediali proprietari http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari - Vedi anche !FormatiLiberi
<Nippon> salve a tutti
<Nippon> ho bisogno di aiuto, qualcuno @ disponibile per favore
<remix_tj> !qualcuno | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Nippon> c`e qualcuno
<Nippon> ok, mia moglie giapponese ha fatto un aggiornamento
<Nippon> lei usa la tastiera italiana con il IBus
<Nippon> per  scrivere in giapponese
<Nippon> adesso e sparita anche l-icona in basso
<Nippon> IT/JP
<Nippon> ed non riesce piu a scrivere in giapponese
<lesnek> ho inserito un adattatore bluethoot usb, per inviare il fiule basta usare il menù contestuale
<Nippon> sa sistema preferenze preferenze di Ibus quando ci clicco mi appare un messaggio
<Nippon> inoltre quando cerco di iconizzare le finestre sul pannello spariscono
<Nippon> qualcuno sa darmi una risposta=
<Nippon> aiuto per favore
<Nippon> devo formattare=
<Nippon> perch@ nessuno vuole aiutarmi
<Nippon> qalcuno puo rispore per favore
<Steeler> !nippon | qualcuno
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nippon'
<Steeler> !qualcuno | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Nippon> ma sono in chat oppure no
<Nippon> vi prego di aiutarmi
<Nippon> come posso risolvere questi problemi=
<Nippon> inoltre se premo sul tasto del punto interrogativo per avere aiuto la finestra enanche si apre
<attempt> Nippon in pratica non e' che non ti leggiamo. ma ci vuole qualcuno che ti legge ed e' in grado di aiutarti.
<Nippon> grazie, almeno gia capisco che sono in chat
<attempt> quindi riponi il problema  ad intervalli regolari congrui. vedrai che qualcuno ti risponde.
<Nippon> ho diversi problemi con ubuntu e non so come risolveri, sembra che l OS sia un po in confusione
<attempt> che versione usi?
<attempt> l'ultima versione che non dava problemi quale era?  hai aggiornato o fatto un avanzamento di versione?
<Nippon> 10.04 Lucyd Lynx
<Nippon> era sempre la stessa versione
<attempt> quindi stai usando lucid?
<Nippon> si
<Nippon> sempre la stessa
<Nippon> adesso ho diversi problemi
<Nippon> le finestre iconizzate non si vedono
<Nippon> IBus
<Nippon> non funziona
<attempt> io di ibus non conosco niente ma tanto per provare ti direi di resettare gnome a default. puoi sempre tornare indietro.
<Nippon> quando premo sul punto interrogativo blu in alto la finestra di aiuto si apre e poi sparisce
<attempt> apri terminale e dai sudo dpkg --configure -a
<attempt> se risponde qualcosa lo metti su paste
<attempt> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Nippon> ok provo, grazie
<attempt> -.-
<attempt> eppure uso un'italiano corretto..
<fenixxx_86> Buonasera ... volevo chiedere cortesemente a qualcuno se mi sa consigliare una versione abbastanza stabile di ubuntu da installare ho una nvidia geforce go 7200 il mio pc ha la web ... ed inoltre dovrei installarew la scheda digitale terrestre ma quello non è un problema ... un po in giro per i forum ho letto che una delle versioni piu stabili e linux mint ... sia per beryl compiz che per altre compatibilita' qualcuno mi sa d
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: mint non è una versione di ubuntu
<lesnek> ciao
<lesnek> se avvio un applicazione a tutto schermo (tipo un gioco) e poi si blocca come faccio alla ritornare al desktop?
<enzotib> lesnek: puoi provare qualche shortcut tipo Ctrl-Alt-Freccia per spostarti su un altro workspace
<enzotib> lesnek: oppure Ctrl-Alt-F1 per andare su un terminale virtuale
<dennis_> ciao
<dennis_> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<dennis_> volevo sapere se posso installare ubuntu su mac
<dennis_> grazie
<enzotib> !macbook | vedi se c'è qualcosa di interessante
<ubot-it> vedi se c'è qualcosa di interessante: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<dennis_> ti ringrazio
<fenixxx_86> enzotib: quindi ??? :-D ... non so perche ma qui su questo pc ... ubuntu non mi si installava prpr ... dopo un po ho installato kubuntu ... è andato bene ... ed un po di giorni dopo mi è craascato
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: quindi cosa, correggevo una tua imprecisione, e ti rendo noto che mint non è supportato su questo canale, dato che NON è ubuntu
<fenixxx_86> enzotib: non sto chiedendo supporto ... sto chiedendo un consiglio ...
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: e allora se vogliamo essere precisi, per i consigli puoi chiedere su #ubuntu-it-chat, non qui
<fenixxx_86> enzotib: grazie ...
<fenixxx_86> enzotib: una curiosita' ho kubu 10.04 ... è ubuntu vero ???
<enzotib> sì
<fenixxx_86> mi è successo un problema ... da un momento all'altro ho riavviato ed invece di apparire la schermata grafica
<fenixxx_86> enzotib: mi è apparso il login da console ... con tty2 ... come quando sei da schermata grafica e fai il control alt f2 ... e da li basta ... non mi parte piu ed in effetti ora sono da live ... che cercavo di capire cosa è sauccesso e nell'aventualita' sia successo qualcosa di irreparabile di trovare una nuova distribuzione piu stabile
<fenixxx_86> join /ubuntu-it-chat
<fenixxx_86> enzotib: ... mi sai dire nulla ??? hai mai sentito parlare del problema che mi è successo ???
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: fai un controllo del disco, e controlla anche che non sia pieno
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: poi, hai fatto installazioni o aggiornamenti o modifiche particolati ultimamente?
<fenixxx_86> ci avevo installato compiz ... con un hwto per kubu 10.04 ... che ho trovato in una chat inglese ... kmq ora sono con una live di ubuntu ... ma di disco vuoto ci sono 15 gb ...
<fenixxx_86> enzotib: ci avevo installato compiz ... con un hwto per kubu 10.04 ... che ho trovato in una chat inglese ... kmq ora sono con una live di ubuntu ... ma di disco vuoto ci sono 15 gb ... poi cercavo di installare i driver della ge force 7200 ma senza successo ...
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: compiz con kubuntu serve a poco, dato che kwin fa egregiamente il suo lavoro
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: prova a toglierlo
<fenixxx_86> enzotib: ah capisco ... io l'ultima versione di kubu ke avevo era la 7.10 ... e su quella compiz mi andava alla grande ... ora sinceramente è un annetto che non stavo piu su linux in quanto l'universita' ... dovevo usare nettamente altre applicazioni ... ma ora ci rivoglio tornare per forza e voglio trascinare con me almeno un altra decina di ragazzi ... quindi ... devo mettermi di nuovo in forma ... kmq ammesso e non concess
<fenixxx_86> enzotib:  e ci mette un botto a riaprirsi ... magari se la faccio di qui è piu' immediato !!!
<Aizram> kubuntu .... compiz .......
<lesnek> per l'interfaccia Unity è possibile cambiare lo stile delle finestre ma lasciare la barra in alto (quella dove ci sono anche i global menu) nera...?
<lesnek> Ho riavviato ed è grigia e anche mettendo il terma di unity non riesco a farla tornare nera...
<lesnek> ubuntu mi ha caricato la barra in alto interfaccia Unity (quella dove c'è anche il global menù)  grigia e anche mettendo il terma delle finestre di unity non riesco a farla tornare nera (con la grafica di default)
<Shark360_> buona sera a tutti
<Shark360_> c'è qualcuno che è disponibile ad aiutarmi due secondi?
<filo1234> !qualcuno | Shark360_
<ubot-it> Shark360_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Shark360_> non riesco ad attivare il mic boost su ubuntu 10.10
<fenixxx_86> devo installarew per l'ennesima volta ubuntu ... che ubuntu installo ???
<Shark360_> il microfono e casse funzionano benissimo, ma non riesco a sentire il microfono in cuffia
<lesnek> ubuntu mi ha caricato la barra in alto interfaccia Unity (quella dove c'è anche il global menù)  grigia e anche mettendo il terma delle finestre di unity non riesco a farla tornare nera (con la grafica di default)
<filo1234> !gomereset | lesnek
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gomereset'
<filo1234> !gnomereset | lesnek
<ubot-it> lesnek: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<lesnek> no uso l'interfaccia Unity
<filo1234> lesnek: cambia nulla
<lesnek> ok ora provo
<fenixxx_86> piu di una volta ho provato ad installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu ... ma mi da problemi ... a volte mi si blocca all '83 per cento ... e poi appena finisco l'installazione che avvio per la prima volta ... non so perche ma mi crascia e non mi entra in modalita normale ma mi dice solo di entrare in modalita' recovery !!!
<lesnek> per fare vedere i file nascosti?
<fenixxx_86> ma è indifferente se ho un proc 64bit ... ed installo la versione 32 bit ???
<rightnow2> ciao a tutti mi potete quello che non posso fare su questo canale
<rightnow2> ?
<filo1234> !irc | rightnow2
<ubot-it> rightnow2: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<rightnow2> cioè io vorrei vendere un pc fisso ma non so se infrangerei le regole del canale
<filo1234> si le infrangeresti
<rightnow2> ok
<rightnow2> d'accordo
<rightnow2> e se mi sposto sulla chat?
<filo1234> rightnow2: nemmeno li...entra e leggi il topic della chat
<rightnow2> ok praticamente chiedevo un aiuto
<rightnow2> ma si vede che sono in un posto sbagliato
<rightnow2> vi posso fare una domanda
<rightnow2> ?
<rightnow2> ma non mi kikkate
<rightnow2> sono nuovo
<filo1234> rightnow2: questo è un canale di supporto tecnico per ubuntu
<rightnow2> ok
<filo1234> tutto ciò che puoi fare sono domande tecniche non altro
<rightnow2> da quando ho aggiornato xubuntu alla nuova versione
<rightnow2> dopo 15 o 20 minuti
<rightnow2> di inattività
<rightnow2> il pc va in crash e normale
<rightnow2> ?
<rightnow2> insomma sta diventando una tortura
<filo1234> be certo che non è normale
<rightnow2> inoltre
<rightnow2> skype non parte più
<rightnow2> cioé
<rightnow2> quando lo installo
<rightnow2> parte
<filo1234> rightnow2: ma io veificherei se nel bios ci sia qualche impostazione che disabilita i dischi dopo un tot
<FloodBotIt1> rightnow2: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<rightnow2> comunque la prossima settimana,mi arriva un netbook SAMSUNG con processore N550 Dual Core 1,55 GHZ e 1GB di RAM,vi chiedo se installo XUBUNTU accanto allo starter pensate che avrò problemi nell'usare il wi-fi?
<rightnow2> scusatemi per disturbo,ma mi sposto nell'area chat che ritengo sia più appropriata non voglio intasare qui
<leo_> ciao ragazzi una domanda ho un had disk eterno(usb) fat32 è possibile trasformarlo in nfts senza perdere nessun dato???????
<opale> se testdisk non riesce a trovare quasi niente solo su un particolare disco vuol dire che devo mollare la spugna?
<filo1234> opale: prova con foremost
<xubuntero> ragazzi mi insegnate l'anonimato in rete????
<xubuntero> Ho istallato foxyproxy....ma che proxy aggiungo x l'anonimato??????
<xubuntero> eiii
<bobbybong> !chat | xubuntero
<ubot-it> xubuntero: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<RanXeroX> sera
<opale> filo1234, scaricato, scansionato ma ha trovato solo 12 file.....:(
<opale> filo1234, non dico che non funzionino i programmi, dico solo che per quella determinata partizione il risultato è veramente pessimo, nelle altre partizioni dove credo ci siano meno settori danneggiati vi sono risultati reali.
<opale> filo1234, ora sto provando a scansionare l'intero disco nella partizione estesa. staremo a vedere
<lesnek> CIAO
<lesnek> wine mi da questo errore
<lesnek> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/645016/
<lesnek> con qualsiasi applicazione di win che ho provato
<lesnek> ho modificato nel messaggio il percoso del file con uno finto (tanto per esempio)
<xubuntero> ragazzi chi mi aiuta,non mi si avvia piu firefox
<lesnek> prova da ubuntu download center a rimuoverlo e poi lo reinstalli
<xubuntero> è un impostazione sbagliata di foxyproxy.....ho solo provato ad aggiungere un proxyanonimo
<bobbybong> lesnek, devi mettere eseguibile nelle proèprietà del file
<xubuntero> da li,non ne vuole piu sapere
<xubuntero> si ma mi rimuove una marea di cose cosi
<lesnek> ci sono riuscito grazie!
<xubuntero> ragazzi niente da fare,nemmeno reistallandolo si avvia
<xubuntero> chi mi aiuta
<lesnek> su ubuntu non c'è un taskmanager per i processi e per chiudere programmi bloccati?
<bobbybong> lesnek, c'è monitor di sistema
<bobbybong> o top da terminale
<lesnek> trovato grazie
<fenixxx_86> buonasera ...
<fenixxx_86> ho appena installato l-ultima versione di ubu ... ma nel fare l-accesso ... mi appare una chermata nera ... con la scritta errore .usr.lib.libconf2-4.gconf-sanity-check-2 e uscito con stato 256
<fenixxx_86> ovviamente ora per scrivervi sono da live usb ...
<fenixxx_86> ce nessuno che abbia idea di quello che sia successo ???
<filo1234> fenixxx_86: io ho dei dubbi, 1 masterizzi male l'iso, 2 scarichi un iso corrotta, 3 imposti qualcosa di strano durante l'installazione
<filo1234> non è possibile che non ti vada bene  nessuna installazione da una settimana
<filo1234> oppure hai un pc dell'era di noè
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  non credo in quanto questo e successo con l-installazione via cd con 3 cd diversi via usb con 3 usb diverse ed ogni volta scaricate nuovamente dal sito della home di ubu
<filo1234> eh allora o è la terza o la quarta
<filo1234> c'è poco da fare
<fenixxx_86> ho un dv6000 hp pavilion nn e certo lultimo sul mercato ... ma ha web ... scheda video hd ... ecc ecc nsomma e in competizione ... dimenticavo ho preocessore 64 bit ma ho installato la versione 32 ma non credo sia un problema
<N3mes1s> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=275882.0
<N3mes1s> fenixxx_86: ^
<fenixxx_86> quindi filo1234  e N3mes1s cosa mi consigliate di fare ??? rinuncio a linux ???
<filo1234> fenixxx_86: non lo so sinceramente le live funzionano bene?
<filo1234> hai provato quali versioni?
<filo1234> N3mes1s: è del 2009 quel "bug"
<N3mes1s> filo1234: si ripresenta la stessa cosa, hai provato?
<filo1234> N3mes1s: come potrei provare?
<fenixxx_86> si la live nn mi da problemi ... ma [ una live ... nn posso andare avanti a live ... avevo installato kubu 10.04 ed [ andatro bene per una decina di giorni ... poi ha crashato pure lui ... mi pare che filo1234  hai visto il problema che mi dava l-ho scritto prima
<N3mes1s> prova con la live
<filo1234> comunque provare non costa nulla N3mes1s
<filo1234> fenixxx_86: ^
<fenixxx_86> N3mes1s:  quei comandi gli posso dare dalla shell della live stessa no ___
<N3mes1s> logicamente devi montare l'hd dove hai la root di ubuntu
<N3mes1s> eh si
<fenixxx_86> N3mes1s:  mi dai un indicazione su come montare ... xk nn ho idea di come si faccia
<fenixxx_86> se non sbaglio ubu sta su sda5
<N3mes1s> si però anche per montare una partizione :/
<fenixxx_86> scusate\
<N3mes1s> se sei da root
<fenixxx_86> saro caduto ...
<N3mes1s> mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/(qualche cartella)
<N3mes1s> se non esiste qualche cartella in mnt ne crei una
<filo1234> basta anche solo in /mnt
<N3mes1s> oppure
<N3mes1s> qualcuno dice anche di dare chmod 1777 /tmp/
<N3mes1s> anyway su internet ci stanno molti topic a riguardo
<filo1234> scusa ma accedi da recovery?
<fenixxx_86> si da recovery accedo ...
<filo1234> allora fai da li
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  da recoveri accedo ma dal momento che poi la live ci mette 20 minuti a partire e un po sconveniente ...
<N3mes1s> bon io però ora abbandono, auguri
<filo1234> fenixxx_86: non ho capito
<fenixxx_86> grazie n3
<filo1234> cosa sarebbe sconveniente?
<filo1234> e che c'entra la live con il recovery?
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  non sono pratico ... per chiedere qualche consiglio se qualcosa non va o vedere qualche guida ... sarei ricostretto a fare il boot dalla live ... e perdo 20 minuti a fare questa operazione ...
<filo1234> ah
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  mi sapresti aiutare cortesemente a montare ... la partizione dove [ installato ubu ... magari mi dici dove posso vedere come si fa cosi vediamo se chmod ci puo- salvare???
<lesnek> Ogni volta che riavvio la partizione in cui tengo i miei documeti (fatta tempo con windows) deve essere sempre rimontata (basta cliccarci e lo fa) ma i programmi non trovano i file sulla quella partizione finche non la monto. Non può rimanere montata?
<filo1234> fenixxx_86: pasta sudo fdisk -l
<lesnek> filo, dici a me?
<fenixxx_86> ah ok filo1234  dove ti posso pastare quello che mi dice ???
<filo1234> !paste | fenixxx_86
<ubot-it> fenixxx_86: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  non mi da nessun link -.- da mandarti
<filo1234> -.- madu
<filo1234> fenixxx_86: hai fatto paste?
<fenixxx_86> si ovvio ...
<filo1234> eh allora guarda copia l'url
<filo1234> che è cambiato come notera
<filo1234> i
<fenixxx_86> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<fenixxx_86> no non mi cambia
<filo1234> non hai fatto paste
<Carlin0> lesnek, → http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MontarePartizioni
<filo1234> hai messo un nick?
<clakes> piano con le paste, ché quella robaccia chimica fa male...!
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  ecco a te ... http://paste.debian.net/123047/
<filo1234> fenixxx_86: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  perfetto l-ho fatto e http://paste.debian.net/123048/
<filo1234> era gia montata oh
<filo1234> fenixxx_86: df -h
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  XD ...
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  prima era perche non ho messo nick comuinque http://paste.ubuntu.com/645053/
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  ora che [ montata se non sbaglio ... dovrei dare quel famoso chmod ... che dicono no ??? ... kmq il probmema non credo sia lo spazio perche ho 20 gb ...
<filo1234> vabè proviamo quello che dice il post anche se ho i miei dubbi
<fenixxx_86> quindi devo dare quel comando del post
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  ho dato quel comando ossia sudo chmod 775 /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.system ... ma non mi [ uscito nulla proprio ... sara successo qualcosa ???
<filo1234> prova
<fenixxx_86> ___
<filo1234> fenixxx_86: naturalmente dovresti farlo su /mnt/etc/gconf/....
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  ah ok ... kmq piu giu ce un ragazzo che prima di dare il ch mod ... ha fatto ???
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  mkdir -p /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.system
<filo1234> si ma in /mnt/.....
<fenixxx_86>  a che serve questo mkdir ... kmq filo1234 intendi che prima di dare quel comando devo entrare in quella directory ___
<filo1234> serve per creare quella dir
<filo1234> sudo mkdir /mnt/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.system
<fenixxx_86> ah ... ok starebbe a make directory ...
<filo1234> sudo chmod 775 /mnt/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.system
<fenixxx_86> ok ... quindi faccio ank io con l mkdir o andi un attimo che prima controllo se c-e-
<filo1234> sudo umount /mnt
<filo1234> sudo reboot
<fenixxx_86> ??? do questi 4 comenakdi come me gli hai scritti in ordine tu ___
<filo1234> si
<fenixxx_86> ooooooook ... speriamo bene ... son veramente stanco di inst e disi ...
<filo1234> fenixxx_86: quanta ram hai su quel pc?
<fenixxx_86> se nn sbaglio 1 gb
<fenixxx_86> e poca ??? non metto gli accenti che nn so dove sono XD
<filo1234> no non è poca
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  quando do il primo comando mi dice mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.system': File exists
<filo1234> è che volevo consigliarti di fare un installazone minimale e poi installare lubuntu-desktop o xubuntu-desktop
<filo1234> giusto per vedere un po' se va meglio
<filo1234> fenixxx_86: ok quindi dai solo il chmod
<filo1234> fenixxx_86: anzi
<filo1234> se non l'hai gia dato....
<filo1234> ls -ld /mnt/etc...blabla
<fenixxx_86> eh ... mi sa che  la soluzione migliore ... senno ... basta con ubuntu ... mi sono veramente stancato ... provo con opensuse ... o fedora ...
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  con il tuo ls mi da drwxrwxr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-04-11 12:28 /mnt/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.system
<filo1234> boh vabè riavvia va
 * m8 n8 @ all
<fenixxx_86> ooooooooook ... grazie filo1234  spero di richattarti da xchat e non da live hihi
<ghido> ho bisogno di aiuto...
<ghido> nessuno in linea?
<ghido> ritorno a windows è?
<grongosauro> salve ragazzi..ho un problema con wifi e driver nvidia,chi mi aaiuta
<grongosauro> '''
<grongosauro> in driver nvidia,mi da errore alla fine del download
<ghido> ciao grongo... mi sa che non cè nessuno
<grongosauro> il wifi mi sa che ha bisogno del firmware
<grongosauro> cacchio
<grongosauro> ciao ghido
<ghido> mi sa che che i nostri problemi ce li grattiamo da soli
<grongosauro> naggia
<grongosauro> che broblemi hai'
<grongosauro> non mi va il punto di domanda
<ghido> inkia
<ghido> a meno che... tu sai se si può aggiornare il 10.10 al 4.11 direttamente?
<Claudinux> ghido, 4.11?
<grongosauro> 11.04 punto di domanda
<grongosauro> si..ma a parer mio è meglio farlo da cd
<grongosauro> non da internet
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  ho riavviato ... ma nulla ... parte una schermata che va e viene ... e mi porta un failt su // stopping automatuc crash report generation //
<Carlin0> ghido, dalla 10.10 alla 11.04 puoi avanzare di versione ma come dice grongosauro meglio una installazione fresca
<ghido> ci stai pensando o ti è partita la tastiera... non solo il ?
<fenixxx_86> filo1234:  sono andato da recoveri ho provato a liberare spazio ma nulla ... ank perche credo che 20 gb son piu che sufficienti hihi ... ho provato a riparare i pacchetti danneggiati ma 0 0 0 ...
<grongosauro> lo scrivo visto che il punto non lo posso usare
<grongosauro> ragazzi miu aiutate col wifi punto di domanda
<grongosauro> stu cazza paviluion dv5  è na merda
<grongosauro> pavilion
<fenixxx_86> grongosauro:  ank io pavilion ma sto ubuntu mi da un sacco di probmemi cavolo o meglio mi da un unico probema ... cavoletto di bruxel ...
<fenixxx_86> dv6000 per l-esattezza ...
<fenixxx_86> vabbe mi sono rotto le palle ora vedo come va opensuse ... o fedora ...
<grongosauro> dv5000 e non è nemmeno mio
<grongosauro> suse pesante come un macigno
<grongosauro> fedo oi mommia
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<grongosauro> carlin0 soprry
<Carlin0> grongosauro, non è per me...sono regole del canale
<ghido> ha un nonno permaloso
<ghido> ... non so come "arrossire" le persone con cui chatto... carlino?
<grongosauro> vero....
<fenixxx_86> ma come ambiante grafico meglio gnome o kde >>>
<Carlin0> imho gnome
<fenixxx_86> Carlin0:  ??? qualche motivo in particolare ___
<grongosauro> filo1234. ma sei tu l amico di jumpysnake pundo di domanda
<grongosauro> ragazzi dove dove trovo il firmware per il wifi http://pastebin.com/YpCp0ajP
<filo1234> !broadcom | grongosauro
<ubot-it> grongosauro: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-16
<esulu> yvesBsAs: ci sei ancora?
<esulu> mi sono perso qualche cosa
<esulu> comunque sono da 5 minuti che ho iniziato a lavorare con debian anch'io
<esulu> ho finito di installarlo proprio 5 minuti fa
<Carlin0> buonanotte a tutti
<reddos> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/645202/        ciao a tutti sapete dirmi come mai non rileva piu il masterizzatore grazie
<RanXeroX> buongiorno
<reddos> buongiorno ho ubuntu 10.10 32 bit da ieri non rileva piu il lettore di masterizzatore sapete dirmi come si fa per risolvere il problema  grazie
<ranxerox> scusate qual'e' il canale di ubuntu-it chat ?
<bobbybong> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<User__> salve
<User__> a tutti
<User__> come posso preparare qualcosa
<User__> con la versione server di ubuntu
<User__> https://mknowles.com.au/wordpress/2009/12/02/ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10-%E2%80%93-full-disk-encryption-with-usb-key-authentication-v2/
<User__> non ha la live terminal
<User__> spero qualcuno mi puo aiutare nel convertire la procedura pe rubuntu server
<Ola86> hallo...
<User__> ???
<filo1234> User__: non credo di aver capito la tua domanda
<filo1234> User__: e il supporto per 9.10 è terminato
<User__> no ma la cosa la voglio su una ubuntu server 10
<User__> spero sia possibile
<User__> ma il terminale e un live sulla server non ce
<Ola86> ciao filo
<User__> a me mi serve installare un unbuntu server
<filo1234> User__: ancora non ho capito
<User__> con questa cosa della usb autetificazione
<filo1234> User__: scarica la versione server no?
<filo1234> o.0
<Ola86> FIlo, ho provato il sistema con torrent che mi hai detto, ma purtroppo non va!
<User__> si ce lo
<User__> mha come creo https://mknowles.com.au/wordpress/2009/12/02/ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10-%E2%80%93-full-disk-encryption-with-usb-key-authentication-v2/
<Ola86> transamission dice "impossible trasferire dati"
<filo1234> Ola86: ma la cartella è montata?
<filo1234> Ola86: forse è una questione di permessi
<Ola86> si la vedo sul desktop....
<User__> full-disk-encryption-with-usb-key-authentication-v2 come creo sta cosa ?
<User__> con ubuntu server ?
<Ola86> la cartella la vedo montata in /home/.gvs/nome_cartella
<Ola86> non è così?
<User__> visto che non posso avviare una console bash...
<User__> live
<Ola86> vabè, ti lascio fare...
<Ola86> con user
<Ola86> non disturbo
<filo1234> Ola86: si però punta a una cartella sul server no? qyuindi forse devi impostare i permessi sul server...se crei tu una cartella a mano li dentro funziona?
<User__> ????
<Ola86> ora provo... praticamente devo creare una cartella nell'host e dare i permessi per 777?
<filo1234> Ola86: si prova
<User__> e possibile ? spero di si....
<Ola86> mi dic dove trovo il segnalibro ftp montato.... in quale posizione è?
<filo1234> Ola86: devi farlo dal server
<Ola86> ok... quindi devo creare la cartella dal server
<Ola86> ok ho creato la cartella nel server...
<Ola86> ho anche fatto il segnalibro...
<Ola86> ora devo dire a transmission dove scaricare...
<User__> ?? perfavore
<Ola86> è qui il problema..
<User__> come posso fare...
<filo1234> Ola86: ahhh ho capito
<Ola86> dove trovo la cartella
<Ola86> ?
<filo1234> Ola86: da transmission non riesci a vedere il percorso
<Ola86> no
<Ola86> :)
<filo1234> eh ascolta... uhmmm dimenticavo che da nautilus c'era questo piccolo incoveniente :/
<Ola86> cioè?:(
<filo1234> spetta
<Ola86> ok
<ozstriker> giorno
<filo1234> Ola86: è montatat ora?
<filo1234> montata*
<Ola86> si
<filo1234> Ola86: dovresti trovarla in /home/$USER/.gvfs/
<Ola86> è motato il / del server!
<Ola86> provo
<ozstriker> qualcuno che mi da delucidazioni su una guida?
<Ola86> non va..
<Ola86> come faccio a farti vedere la schermata?
<filo1234> Ola86: hai trovato la cartella?
<Ola86> si
<Ola86> ma non va
<filo1234> Ola86: ls -l /home/$USER/.gvfs
<Ola86> prandi l'immgine!
<filo1234> se mai, sono a lavoro
<filo1234> !imagebin | Ola86
<ubot-it> Ola86: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<fenixxx_86> filo1234: ma se invece di ubu provassi con kubu .. pensi che cambierebbe qualcosa ??'
<Ola86> http://imagebin.org/163345
<Ola86> per i permessi ho provato...
<Ola86> ma dice: chmod: impossibile accedere a "/home/admin-server/.gvfs": Permesso negato
<filo1234> Ola86: admin-server è il tuo utenet?
<fenixxx_86> ho provato ad installare la versione minimal ... ma non succede prpr nulla non mi prte neanche l installazione ...
<Ola86> si
<filo1234> ma su questo pc?
<Ola86> si
<filo1234> si ma tu devi dare i permessi dal server....
<Ola86> è non posso, è un host a pagamento...
<filo1234> eh allora nisba
<Ola86> non mi fanno mica cambiare i permessi alla cartella...
<Ola86> :)
<Ola86> azz...
<Ola86> azz...
<FloodBotIt1> Ola86: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<fenixxx_86> ho provato ad installare la versione minimal ... ma non succede prpr nulla non mi prte neanche l installazione ...
<filo1234> Ola86: ma scusa con filezilla non puoi crearti una cartella?
<Ola86> esiste un host che tu conosca che permette queste cose?
<Ola86> si certo che posso!
<reddos>  ciao a tutti sapete dirmi come mai non rileva piu il masterizzatore grazie             http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/645351/
<ozstriker> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2011Q1.html qualcuno sa darmi delucidazioni su questa guida?
<filo1234> e allora...poi non puoi dargli ipermessi?
<filo1234> sempre da filezilla
<Ola86> posso creare una cartella ma con i permessi della cartella di root, cioè con i permessi che gli danno loro!
<Ola86> provo.. asp
<fenixxx_86> ho provato ad installare la versione minimal ... ma non succede prpr nulla non mi prte neanche l installazione ... eppure ho controllato che l'installazione sia verificata o mglio md5 ... ed il cosice era buono ... quindi il problema ho è il mio pc o sono io ... non so piu che pensare ... dal punto di vistatecnico cosa mi consigliate ???
<Ola86> ora la cartella da file zilla ha i permessi 777
<Ola86> però dovrei montare quella cartella come segnalibro ftp e non la posizione root!? vero?
<Ola86> filo non va...
<Ola86> nonostante i permessi 777 sulla cartella /Torrent all'interno dell'host
<fenixxx_86> Ola86: :-D ... mi sai consigliare qualcosa ortesemente magari tu ne sai qualcosa piu di me ???
<Ola86> su cosa?
<Ola86> dimmi se posso ti aiuto volentieri
<fenixxx_86> ho provato ad installare la versione minimal ... ma non succede prpr nulla non mi prte neanche l installazione ... eppure ho controllato che l'installazione sia verificata o mglio md5 ... ed il cosice era buono ... quindi il problema ho è il mio pc o sono io ... non so piu che pensare ... dal punto di vistatecnico cosa mi consigliate ???
<fenixxx_86> filo1234: ieri mi ha aiutato piu di una volta ... perche mi da un particolare errore quando installoo ubuntu
<User__> ubuntu server 10 e key ?
<Ola86> ok
<Ola86> tutte le versioni in tutte le distribuzioni?
<filo1234> Ola86: uhm ok allora mi sa che non funzia mi spiace
<fenixxx_86> si ho provato la 10.04 alla 11.04
<filo1234> fenixxx_86: l'ultima tua chance è un esorcista
<fenixxx_86> cn cd e chiavetta ...
<filo1234> non so cos'altro farti fare
<filo1234> prova una debian non so cosa dirti
<fenixxx_86> Ola86: l'errare che mida era http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=275882.0
<Ola86> a me una volta mi dave degli errori perchè il mio HD non era ben formattato, non mi ricordo chi mi ha detto di formattare prima il mio HD con gparted da live cd e poi rifare l'installazione
<fenixxx_86> ma anche con quellop che c'e' nel post nulla ...
<fenixxx_86> l'ultima chance di ieri nottew fonda era installare la versione minimale ...
<fenixxx_86> ma l'installazione nn parte prpr ..
<fenixxx_86> ah ok ... allora ora becappo tutto ...
<fenixxx_86> formatto tutto e faccio tu ...
<Ola86> beccapi perchè?
<Ola86> era un pc che giàutilizzavi?
<Ola86> nel forum parli di un vecchio pc resuscitato
<Ola86> niente filo, transmission mi dice operazione non supportata...
<Ola86> magari p transmission che non lo fa...
<Ola86> tu che client torrent utilizzavi?
<eXpl01t> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIOLkwf8GE8
<eXpl01t> Che rabbia che mi viene
<filo1234> !chat | eXpl01t
<ubot-it> eXpl01t: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<eXpl01t> ops sbagliato canale
<eXpl01t> sorry
<filo1234> Ola86: rtorrent
<filo1234> Ola86: ma non ricordo esattamente come avevo fatto
<Ola86> ok provo e riprovo...
<Ola86> fino a che non riesco...
<Ola86> ho in mente un progetto troppo grande...
<Ola86> :)
<Ola86> grazie cmq, quando ci riesco ti faccio sapere!
<filo1234> ok
<aiutoeeepc> buongiorno
<aiutoeeepc> ho problemi a installare ubuntu su questo eeepc 1005ha asus, sono in live adesso, con un-altra chiavetta, in quanto con quella prima lo installava male...
<Ola86> che prob?
<aiutoeeepc> con quest altra l ho riprovato ad installare ma mi si blocca
<aiutoeeepc> mentre installo si blocca quando schiaccio forward dopo aver messo i dati
<alnuvola> salve a tutti
<alnuvola> vorrei creare uno script che mi avvi dei programmi in automatico è correntto creare uno script e metterlo in etc/init.d
<aiutoeeepc> quando avviava in modalita scritta vedevo che aveva problemi il root a entrare nell udev
<Ola86> risorse hardware del pc e distribuzione ubuntu?
<aiutoeeepc> ubuntu 11.04 il portatile ha un atom inside e aveva win 7
<Ola86> ram? hd o ssd? provessore?
<Ola86> *processore?
<aiutoeeepc> e un asus 1005HA
<aiutoeeepc> non ne capisco niente
<aiutoeeepc> l-hd e 160 giga
<Ola86> ok.. prima di tutto ti consiglio di utilizzare la distribuzione ubuntu per i netbook che la trovi asp...
<Ola86> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<Ola86> non è la versione 11.04
<Ola86> ma la 10.10
<Ola86> prova questa<
<Ola86> per l'installazione seguivi una guida in particolare?
<aiutoeeepc> va bene tnx
<aiutoeeepc> no
<aiutoeeepc> dovrei seguirne qualcuna_
<Ola86> asp che ne cerco una che faccia la caso tuo
<Ola86> al momento che sistema operativo hai la possibilità di utilizzare?
<aiutoeeepc> sto usando la live
<aiutoeeepc> 11.04
<Ola86> ok asp
<aiutoeeepc> infatti cosi funziona, e strano che funziona cosi mentre installandola da problemi
<Ola86> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Ola86> segui questa guida
<Ola86> poi facci sapere
<Ola86> ricordati che in generale se cerchi nel wiki di ubuntu.it e nel forum trovi tutto
<Ola86> anche se sei nuovo...
<aiutoeeepc> si si ma gia l-ho creato cosi
<aiutoeeepc> spero funonzi questaltra versione
<aiutoeeepc> e non si aggiorna alla 11.04_
<aiutoeeepc> si aggiorna dopo interrogativo
<Ola86> di norma non si aggiorna da sola... solo se lo vuoi tu
<aiutoeeepc> ora per esempio ho fatto partire linstallazione e si e bloccata dopo che ho scelto lorario
<aiutoeeepc> pero sta continuando a fare la copia
<Ola86> magari sta macinando...
<Ola86> lascialo agire ancora per 10 -15 min
<filo1234> aiutoeeepc: ma sei connesso ad internet?
<aiutoeeepc> si
<aiutoeeepc> ecco, ora e pronto per continuare
<aiutoeeepc> pero sono rimasto a quella schermata
<aiutoeeepc> col cerchiolo che gira
<filo1234> premi ctrl+alt+f4 e leggi cosa sta facendo
<filo1234> o cosa non sta facendo
<gi> ragaz, sono aiutoeeepc, ho fatto ctrl alt e f4
<gi> e sono bloccato al terminale
<gi> non stava facendo niente credo
<gi> startx mi dice che gia e attivo il server
<gi> che devo fare?
<gi> ci siete?
<enzotib> gi: Ctrl-Alt-F7, oppure F8, o infine F9
<enzotib> uno di questi è l'ambiente grafico
<gi> ok giusto
<gi> però adesso? Li non faceva niente...
<enzotib> gi: non stavo seguendo
<gi> sto installando ubuntu in un netbook
<gi> con live update funziona alla grande
<gi> invece ero riuscito a installarlo solo una volta, ma andava come una lumaca
<gi> e c'erano scritte di errori e alcune di root che non entrava in udev
<gi> adesso reinstallandolo s'è bloccato alla scelta della lingua
<gi> tutto è copiato ma rimane il cerchio...
<gi> inoltre l'errore che compariva piu volte allo startup quando ero riuscito a installarlo era questo tipo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=356814.0
<gi> compariva tipo 20 volte di seguito e alla fine si avviava
<gi> ma andava lentissimo
<gi> nessuna idea?
<aiutoeeepc> aiuto
<Ola86> con gli altri S.O. andava tutto bene?
<gi> si, c'era win7 che è impazzito dopo che s'è messa una chiavetta infetta
<Ola86> prova prima a formattare tutto con gparted da liveUSB
<haunted85> salve a tutti utilizzo ubuntu 10.10 e il mio numeric keypad ha smesso di funzionare... (mentre sotto windows funge perfettamente) qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<Ola86> poi segui la guida che ti ho postato e rifai tutto da capo
<Ola86> deve funzionare se sei collegato ad internet e il tuo hardware non si è rovinato!
<reddos> ciao a tutti ho un problemino  ce  qualcuno che mi puo aiutare grazie
<Ola86> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<reddos> ok
<enzotib> e certo che reddos è una vecchia conoscenza, e ancora chiede se "c'è qualcuno che...?"
<reddos>  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/645384/     non mi rileva piu il lettore io ho ubuntu 10.10 32 bit
<reddos> enzotib  lo so ma era un po di tempo che non facevo casini
<Ola86> si inizia ad imparare con ubuntu  facendo casini!
<reddos> infatti ma ora non capisco il motivo perche il sistema non riconosce il lettore
<reddos> ho gia sostituito i cavi il lettore ma non va
<reddos> grazie ugualmente buona serata
<User__> mha come creo https://mknowles.com.au/wordpress/2009/12/02/ubuntu-karmic-koala-9-10-%E2%80%93-full-disk-encryption-with-usb-key-authentication-v2/
<User__> come posso fare con un linux ubuntu server
<User__> gia installato con le partizioni cryptate ?
<User__> Ubuntu Lucid Lynx (10.04) – Full Disk Encryption with USB Key Authentication
<User__> come posso fare
<User__> esiste un tutorial italino ?
<User__> italiano ?
<puzzones> salve
<Gi> ehi ragazzi
<Gi> Sono sempe aiutoeeepc, ancora non si risolve
<puzzones> nessuno sa dirmi dove li mette i file cancellati ubuntu visto che lo spazio nn diminuisce?
<Gi> l'ha installato e tutto, però si blocca ancora a ogni cosa...
<bobbybong> puzzones, .local/share/Trash/
<bobbybong> nella tua home
<puzzones> adesso vedo io ero nella tmp
<Gi> bobby ho provato a installare ubuntu 11.04 in un eeepc almeno 10 volte, con 2 chiavette diverse, sia ubuntu 11.04 che versione per netbook 10.10
<Gi> perchè quando si avvia è tutto lentissimo
<Gi> ?
<bobbybong> si avvia?
<bobbybong> sarà lento perche eeepc non avrà una grande cpu
<User__> ragazzu
<User__> qualcuno mi aiuta
<User__> voglio creare un hard disk cryptato con ubuntu server e avere il login di grub automatico con un chiave usb
<puzzones> non ce nella home
<bobbybong>  .local/share/Trash/ cartella nascosta
<Gi> ragazzi, questi avevano il mio stesso problema! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1249406 Come si fa a essere nella CLI e a far partire con startx? Almeno risolvo...! :D
<filo1234> Gi: ctrl+alt+f2
<Gi> e nel login che metto?
<filo1234> il tuo utente
<filo1234> e la tua password
<Gi> però devo farlo prima che parte ubuntu
<Gi> in modo che il server lo avvio subito
<Gi> almeno credo
<filo1234> o.0
<Gi> leggi nel link che ho postato prima!
<filo1234> Gi: sono arrivato ora e non so cosa tu stia facendo
<puzzones> bobbybong,  non esiste
<Gi> ah già! :) Praticamente sono quello che ha problemi col eeepc
<filo1234> no guarda non ho voglia di leggermi 40 post di roba  quindi spiega il tuo problema qui
<Gi> l'ho installato l'ennesima volta, e sempre lentissimo rimane
<bobbybong> puzzones, è in . local
<bobbybong> .local
<Gi> ho provato 2 chiavette
<filo1234> Gi: e quindi se è lento cosa vorresti fare con startx?
<giordano> .it
<bobbybong> con il punto davanti è una cartella nascosta
<bobbybong>  .local/share/Trash/ cartella nascosta
<puzzones> non ce
<puzzones> so che e nascota
<Gi> una volta avviando il pc avevo letto che c'era sto errore ata1.00 ecc. ecc. Quindi ho trovato che anche a questi ce l'avevano uguale
<bobbybong> puzzone li mette li i files cancellati a tutti a te invece?
<Gi> e uno dice che avviando dal CLI con startx va bene
<puzzones> a me che poi non li cancella definitivamente
<puzzones> in
<bobbybong> .local/share/Trash/files
<puzzones> /tmp/.Trash-999/files
<Gi> leggi dal link solo l'errore che mi dava, ata1.00 status: ecc. ecc. e lo ripeteva una ventina di volte, prima di avviarsi rallentatissimo.
<filo1234> Gi: a parte che dice tutt'altro, dice che ha il problema quando avvia X ( starx ) mentre quando è in CLI va bene
<filo1234> Gi: li dicono di rimuovere hddtemp
<filo1234> My processor shows %100 usage, but only when I startx. When I'm in the CLI, it works fine.
<Gi> invece a me al contrario
<filo1234> eh?
<Gi> quando parte normale va stralento
<Gi> con startx non ho idea
<filo1234> ed è quello che dice
<filo1234> intende quando avvia x
<Gi> invece con la live da chiavetta va di lusso
<Gi> infatti volevo provare a farlo partire in startx
<filo1234> Gi: ok non ci capiamo
<filo1234> Gi: ctrl+alt+f2 fai il login ... sudo service gdm stop && startx    vedi cosa fa
<giordano> salve a tutti e tutte, ho un picccolo problema la mia web cam con guvcview funziona con sckype la riconosce ma non mi fa vedere nulla, non vorrei che debba solo cambiare la tonalità, come posso fare?
<Gi> ecco ecco assurdo
<Gi> ho fatto ctrl + f2 e stavo scrivendo quella cosa
<filo1234> ctrl+alt+f2
<Gi> adesso mi sta dando un sacco di volte ata1.00 status DRDY ERR e poi giu error UNC, a capo ancora exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
<filo1234> Gi: vai in grafica e apri un terminale
<Gi> ora dopo che l'ha fatto 20 volte, end_request: I/0 error, dev sda, sector 959164
<Gi> ok, che devo fare?
<filo1234> sudo service gdm stop && startx
<filo1234> insieme
<filo1234> scrivi così com'è
<Gi> fatto
<filo1234> quindi?
<Gi> sta fermo a starting CUPS printing spooler/server OK e Stopping System V runlevel compatibility OK
<Gi> nell'ultima riga....
<filo1234> premi alt+f8
<filo1234> va in grafica?
<Gi> no
<Gi> nemmeno con ctrl alt f7
<filo1234> Gi: prova a dare startx da ctrl+alt+f2
<Gi> avevo fatto ctrl alt e f6 e ha riportato al login
<filo1234> Gi: a mio parere hai davvero l'hd ciucco
<filo1234> ok
<Gi> ho dato sudo service gdm stop && startx
<Gi> e dice stop unknow istance
<filo1234> certo l'hai gia fatto prima
<filo1234> dai startx
<Gi> ah ok m'è partito lo startx
<Gi> tutto nero!
<filo1234> controlla su alt+f7 o f8 o f9
<Gi> nada
<Gi> sono andato su un altra login ancora f4 ed è riapparsa quella scritta continua
<filo1234> gi vabè riavvia
<filo1234> tanto volevo solo farti capire che non cambiava nulla
<filo1234> e continuo a supporre che tu abbia realmente l'hd ciucco
<Gi> però l'hd riesco a vederlo e partizionarlo
<Gi> jester mi aveva fatto fare anche una swap da 1 giga
<Gi> e tutto funziona
<filo1234> si am se l'hd ha settori danneggiati non puoi fare nulla
<Gi> che prova posso fare per capire se è l'hd
<Gi> provo a dargli un sudo apt-get remove --purge hddtemp , uno dice che ha risolto
<filo1234> si ma se non l'hai installato tu non c'è
<filo1234> quindi se ha risolto è perchè l'aveva installato prima...
<Gi> io l'ho installato
<filo1234> e per quale motivo?
<Gi> lo faccio partire normalmente, solo che ci sta 5 minuti ad avviarsi
<Gi> ahhh hddtemp non l'ho installato
<filo1234> ecco
<Gi> infatti mi è rimasto a 0 per cento alla creazione dell'albero delle dipendenze
<puzzones> peil comando x liberare la ram?
<Gi> ma che caspio gli è preso?
<filo1234> puzzones: liberare la ram?
<Gi> devo far qualcosa su init fstab?
<Gi> perchè defaults ha dump 0 e pass 1
<Gi> magari metto pass 0
<filo1234> Gi: ma scusa sai cosa sia?
<Gi> no! AHahhaha :(
<filo1234> Gi: e allora finiscila di fare fesserie di testa tua
<Gi> mi dispiace perchè è il pc di un amica
<Gi> e con la live non riesce a vedere filmati niente...
<filo1234> Gi: sudo hdpharm -t /dev/sda
<filo1234> dimmi cosa da
<Gi> non trova il comando hdpharm
<filo1234> ha ragione ho scritto male
<filo1234> hdparm
<Gi> ok parm
<Gi> 8 mb in 5,15 second
<puzzones> filo1234, si so che  esiste qualcosa del genere
<Gi> 1.55 mb/sec
<puzzones> perche sto lavorndo in live
<puzzones> e si accumulano dei file nella memoria
<filo1234> puzzones: si ma la live lavora sulla memoria
<filo1234> interamente
<filo1234> in ogni caso la memoria si libera da sola quando serve perchè è sempre cached
<puzzones> si
<puzzones> il comando e cqched?
<puzzones> il comando e cached?
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> Gi: non ho capito cosa ti ha dato il comando
<puzzones> io adesso non ho spazio
<filo1234> magari se me lo scrivi bene
<filo1234> puzzones: free -m  metti in paste
<filo1234> !paste | puzzones
<ubot-it> puzzones: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Gi> timing buffered disk reads : 8MB in 5,15 seconds = 1.55 MB/sec
<filo1234> 8MB???
<filo1234> è più veloce la mia pendrive
<filo1234> Gi: è palese che c'è qualcosa che non va nella lettura dal disco
<puzzones> io per esempio ho eliminato dei files pesanti ma lo spazio non diminuisce
<puzzones> nn capisco
<filo1234> puzzones: cosa c'entra lo spazio occupato dai files con la ram?
<filo1234> puzzones: free -m  metti in paste
<puzzones> perche lavora in ram...
<filo1234> -.-
<puzzones> e quello il posto dove hoi file
<filo1234> puzzones: free -m  metti in paste
<filo1234> si ok mi fai vedere il comando?
<puzzones> e
<puzzones> <filo1234> -.-
<puzzones> <puzzones> e quello il posto dove hoi file
<puzzones> <filo1234> puzzones: free -m  metti in paste
<puzzones> <filo1234> si ok mi fai vedere il comando?
<FloodBotIt1> puzzones: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<puzzones>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<puzzones> Mem:           994        958         35          0         37        602
<puzzones> -/+ buffers/cache:        319        675
<puzzones> Swap:            0          0          0
<FloodBotIt1> puzzones: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<puzzones> tes bot
<puzzones> vedi?
<filo1234> puzzones: e dov'è che non avresti più spazio e la ram piena?
<filo1234> 675 free
<filo1234> used 319
<puzzones> cioe traduci
<filo1234> c'è poco da tradurre leggi tu stesso
<filo1234> used 319 free 675
<puzzones> quindi?
<filo1234> quindi cosa?
<filo1234> su 1 GB di ram fai 2 conti
<PaoloRotolo> Salve
<filo1234> puzzones: quindi stai usando 319 di rma
<filo1234> ram
<filo1234> esclusa quella che usa il kernel che non verrà mai liberata
<puzzones> ho dello spazio?
<filo1234> 675 Mb circa
<filo1234> scusa ma c'è scritto eh
<filo1234> boh
<puzzones> ma nn ce
<puzzones> ti posto un df
<puzzones> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<puzzones> aufs                    508996    508996         0 100% /
<puzzones> none                    502256       272    501984   1% /dev
<puzzones> /dev/sda1              7837760   6862656    975104  88% /cdrom
<puzzones> /dev/loop0              817408    817408         0 100% /rofs
<FloodBotIt1> puzzones: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<filo1234> puzzones: ma scusa lo leggi il risultato del comando??
<puzzones> none                    508996       104    508892   1% /dev/shm
<filo1234> !paste | puzzones
<ubot-it> puzzones: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<filo1234> cosa cavolo c'entra il df
<filo1234> madu
<filo1234> è ovvio che ti fa il 100% il cdrom
<filo1234> df - report file system disk space usage
<puzzones> si cdrom che sarevbe la chiavetta.. ma e da li che la conta
<puzzones> come hd temporaneo
<puzzones> la prima riga aumentava in base a quello che scaricavo
<filo1234> puzzones: vabè senti credi quello che vuoi
<puzzones> ho fatto il boot da li e non posso salvarci i files
<filo1234> puzzones: ma salvarli dove scusa?
<filo1234> è una pendrive persistente?
<puzzones> credo a quello che dici ma xche non ho spazio libero ora?
<puzzones> in che senso persistente?
<puzzones> mi hanno detto che una volta fatto il boot e normale che non posso usare quello spazio che e rimasto
<filo1234> puzzones: ma stai trollando o cosa?
<puzzones> nooo
<puzzones> xche sembra??
<filo1234> si e pure molto
<puzzones> sono io un po confuso
<puzzones> ovvero me lhai messa tu
<filo1234> quindi fai una domanda sensata e spiega cosa vorresti fare...
<filo1234> io non ti ho messo nulla
<puzzones> tu hai detto che ho dello spazio libero giusto?
<filo1234> no io ti ho detto che hai ram libera
<filo1234> che è diverso
<puzzones> secondo il tuo comando
<filo1234> perchè tu hai esrdito dicendo di non avere più ram libera
<Gi> filo però non è l'hd che non va
<puzzones> si nel senso che non posso piu salvare files
<Gi> se mi dice che l'ha letto in 1.55 sec
<filo1234> puzzones: ok rinuncio...
<filo1234> ciao
<Gi> puoi fare qualcosa per me?
<puzzones> quando andavo nella cartella   nascosta  dell trash si liberava
<puzzones> ok niente
<filo1234> puzzones: dal canale inglese ti hanno mandato qui perchè con l'inglese non ti facevi capire, ma pure con l'italiano mi sa che non va
<filo1234> Gi: fossi un esorcista si
<puzzones> se se.,..
<Gi> dai filo, cosa c'è che non va nella lettura del disco?
<puzzones> e quel gay francese che non capisce XD
<filo1234> puzzones: evita
<puzzones> de che?
<filo1234> di fare certe affermazioni
<puzzones> sei te che non capisci il succo del discorso...
<filo1234> puzzones: probabilmente ma ora finiscila grazie
<puzzones> chiedero a gente piu competente di te che ti improvvisi
<bobbybong> :) alleluia
<sakuragno> come faccio a far riprodurre automaticamente un dvd da vlc e un cdaudio da parole? (uso xubuntu 10.10)
<hurbu> sakuragno, cosa significa 'da parole' ?
<sakuragno> parole media player :D il player di xubuntu
<sakuragno> più che altro vorrei sapere quale è il comando da inserire in automatico all'inserimento dei cd.. mi pare fosse qualcosa tipo vlc %m e parole %m nel gestore dei dischi removibili e simili. solo che facendo così non mi funziona
<sakuragno> niente?
<sakuragno> come faccio ad abilitare l'autoplay di dvd e cd audio?!
<go^> sera
<Nippon> salve a tutti
<Nippon> ho dei problemi con ubuntu e vorrei tanto che qualcuno mi aiutasse
<go^> qualcuno sa come condividere la connessione ad internet con il cellulare, tramite wifi ?
<N3mes1s> go^: AP chi è? il cellulare oppure il pc?
<Nippon> sul mio ubuntu ci sono due accaount, in quello mio chiamiamolo x non posso aprire la finestra di aiuto tramite il punto interrogativo blu che si trova in alto vicino la voce "Sistema"
<go^> N3mes1s, il pc
<Nippon> qualche suggerimento?
<N3mes1s> go^: e internet lo prendi tramite lan?
<attempt> Nippon vai nel tuo account
<go^> N3mes1s, lo prendo tramite wifi ma ho due schede wifi..quella interna al notebook
<N3mes1s> ah ok
<go^> N3mes1s, più una scheda wifi usb
<N3mes1s> capisco, spe dovrebbe esserci qualcosa in giro
<attempt> !gnomereset | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<N3mes1s> go^: http://shiba89.wordpress.com/2009/12/03/condividere-la-rete-via-wifi-con-networkmanager-recente/
<N3mes1s> go^: già provato i vari metodi trovati su internet?
<go^> N3mes1s, ho provato esattamente questa guida..il cell si collega ma non naviga :|
<Nippon> adesso sono nel mio account, come devo fare il gnomereset?
<go^> N3mes1s, il problema è che se mi collego a internet col cell attraverso il router wifi non naviga..
<go^> N3mes1s, perchè ho l'impostazione dell'ip manuale evidentemente..
<N3mes1s> go^: ah, allora sarà un problema di cellulare
<go^> N3mes1s, ma col cell mi collego tranquillamente ad altre wifi e navigo..
<go^> solo a casa non worka
<attempt> Nippon: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<N3mes1s> go^: beh controlla le tue impostazioni router, se hai ip manuale, setta il gateway manualmente
<go^> N3mes1s, beh ma se condivido internet dal pc dovrebbe andare mm
<N3mes1s> go^: infatti è strano
<N3mes1s> go^: forse hai già toccato qualche impostazione nel cell?
<go^> N3mes1s, naa
<go^> N3mes1s, con altre wifi funziona..
<attempt> apri un terminale e dai    sudo mv /home/tuonome/gnome2 /home/tuonome/gnome2.old      stesso comando per le altre cartelle indicate, .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private     Nippon
<go^> N3mes1s, io ho fatto esattamente come dice la guida ma non funziona..ho provato ad impostare ip e dns manualmente sul cell e non funziona
<go^> ho fatto questi due tentativi:)
<go^> la connessione wifi la stabilisce ma non naviga
<Nippon> ok, adesso provo. dopo aver fatto questo devo rimettere lo stesso nome di prima?
<N3mes1s> go^: bah, non posso nemmeno provare, se no vedrei se succede anche a me la stessa cosa
<attempt> no quando hai rinominato le cartelle riavvii la sessione le ricrea da se.
<go^> N3mes1s, vabbè dai tranq sei stato comunque gentile ;)
<N3mes1s> go^: figurati
<mnemonik> non mi ricordo... con quale combinazioni di tasti si fa quel simbolo tipo una piccola onda... di solito si utilizzo all'inizio del percorso di un file... per evitare di scrivere esattamente l'intero percorso
<filo1234> altgr ^
<filo1234> e siusa per la home
<mnemonik> filo1234, grazie mille :-)
<filo1234> prego
<Steeler> ma gnome3 è come unity :(
<enzotib> non esattamente, ma quella sono le tendenze attuali
<Steeler> enzotib, insomma non ci sarà più la schermata Applicazioni - Risorse - Sitema, per capirci ?
<enzotib> Steeler: probabilmente nel futuro no
<Steeler> enzotib, allora mi vedo costetto a passare a debian
<enzotib> Steeler: debian prima o poi passerà a gnome3
<enzotib> e anche le altre distro
<Steeler> enzotib, :( ma non c'è modo di personalizzare per renderlo come ora? cioè se è un sistema open source, qualcosa si potrà fare ?
<enzotib> Steeler: suppongo che almeno per un certo tempo verrà mantenuta l'interfaccia classica, come alternativa
<Steeler> enzotib, vedremo..
<pisello> salve ci sono operatori?
<pisello> ho un problema all'avvio mi dice frequenza banda non supportata
#ubuntu-it 2011-07-17
<cagi> buonasera, qualcuno sa dove e come scaricare decoder/application  xlm
<FRANCESCO1981> SALVE E BUONGIORNO A TUTTI I LINUX MAN
<FRANCESCO1981> E' LA PRIMA VOLTA CHE APPRODO QUI
<FRANCESCO1981> PRIMA DIO TUTTO VOLEVO RINGRAZIARVI PER TUTTO QUELLO CHE FATE
<FRANCESCO1981> SECONDO ME L'OPEN SOURCE E' IL MIGLIOR MODO PER SVILUPPARE QUALSIASI COSA O TECNOLOGIA
<FRANCESCO1981> AVREI UNA DOMANDA DA PORGERE
<FRANCESCO1981> ESISTE UNA VERSIONE DI LINUX CHE GESTISCE IL NTFS
<FRANCESCO1981> ?
<jjnello> buon giorno a tutti
<jjnello> forse qualcuno puo essermi d'aiuto
<jester-> !qualcuno | jjnello
<ubot-it> jjnello: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<jjnello> ho la chiavetta internet della vodafone, riesco ad usarla con ubuntu?
<jester-> jjnello: dipende  dal tipo ma di solito vedo che le vodafone funzano
<jjnello> riprovero....
<jjnello> posso anche cambiare lingua? l'ho installato ieri sera ed è in inglese
<jester-> jjnello: vai in amministrazione/supporto lingua
<jjnello> ok
<jjnello> ora riavvio il pc e apro l'ubuntu
<jester-> jjnello: la internet key la colleghi e vedi nell'icona di rete se compare
<jjnello> ok
<jjnello> ho notato sempre ieri sera che il wireless non mi funziona con l'ubuntu
<jjnello> c'è qualche configurazione da fare?
<jester-> jjnello: se non copare e te la monta come una dati
<jester-> vedi se dentro ci sono i driver linux
<jester-> jjnello: se copare la clicchi e ti fa la conf guidata
<jester-> compare*
<jjnello> dove devo guardare? e se non ci sono dove li scarico?
<jester-> jjnello:  nella barra in alto a destra
<jester-> se hai gnome
<jjnello> ok
<jjnello> ora provo
<jester-> jjnello: al login
<jjnello> buona giornata e molto probabilmente a presto ;)))
<jester-> jjnello: dopo aver messo user e pass sotto compare una barra
<jjnello> ok
<jester-> li puoi scegliere il tipo di sessione, scegli gnome classic no effetti che configuri meglio
<jjnello> perfetto
<jester-> in unity se non hai su l amano fai fatica a trovare le impostazioni varie
<jjnello> capito
<jjnello> grazie ancora
<jester-> de nada
<ranxerox> buongiorno
<cagi> buongiorno mi hanno mandato dei filmatini e delle foto. Per le foto nessun problema, ma quando apro i filmati mi richiede il plugin decoder application/xlm. Qualcuno sa dove e come scaricarlo?
<jester-> cagi: provato con vlc?
<jester-> cagi: e installa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cagi> buongiorno jester no non ho provato vlc ma vuoi dire che basta cambiare riproduttore?
<xalo> ciao a tutti, è sparito il nome utente dal pannello cosa si può fare?
<PaoloRotolo> cagi, ciao
<PaoloRotolo> cagi, prova a seguire questa guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/FormatiProprietari
<cagi> paolorotolo, ciao ok provo a vedere grazie
<alexx100i> ciao a tutti vole vo chiedervi una cosa mi servirebbero degli indicatori per contollare loa cpu ram hard disk..
<Akenathon> alexxx
<Akenathon> allora
<Akenathon> xsensors su ubuntu software center
<Akenathon> mentre in sistema->gestore dischi puoi controllare i dati smart dell'hard
<Akenathon> disk
<alexx100i> grazie mille
<Akenathon> di nulla figurati
<alexx100i> no aspetta ho sbagliato io a me servivano delle applicazioni sul pannello
<Akenathon> in maniera che ci clicchi una volta e li apri?
<alexx100i> no niente ho fatto grazie
<Akenathon> bene :D
<Akenathon> come puoi vedere ubuntu di suo offre di tutto e di più
<alexx100i> e lo so lo conosco . . . . .
<Akenathon> io lo uso da sei mesi
<Akenathon> buona domenica chan di ubuntu! :D
<mysticwave> ciao
<mysticwave> come faccio a dare la priorità all'avvio ad un sistema operativo ?
<fenixxx_86> Buongiorno a tutto il mondo ...
<fenixxx_86> avevo molti problemi sull'installazione di ubuntu ... che dopo averlo installato non mi faceva partire piu winz ... e non partiva neank lei ...
<xalo> ciao, mi è sparito il nome utente dal pannello come posso fare??
<enzotib> mysticwave: parli di grub?
<mysticwave> certo
<enzotib> mysticwave: devi modificare /etc/default/grub e dopo fare sudo update-grub
<enzotib> mysticwave: puoi indicare il sistema che parte di default per numero o per nome
<fenixxx_86> in particolare ho avuto questo problema http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=275882.0 ... che non sono riuscito a risolvere ... ora
<mysticwave> ok provo
<xalo> e non è sparita l'applet ma proprio solo il nome
<fenixxx_86> ho reinstallato winz con il back up dei miei dati ed ho lasciato una bella partizione da 30 gb ... per ubuntu ... che versione mi consigliate di installare ???
<xalo> nessuno?
<Murdock> Hi all
<Murdock> salve Steeler
<xalo> ??
<fenixxx_86> nessuno che mi sappia consigliare una versione abbastanza stabile per il mio dv6000
<Murdock> fenixxx_86 versione di che?
<Steeler> Murdock, ciao
<fenixxx_86> Murdock: di ubuntu ...
<xalo> mi è rimasto solo il bottone di spegnimento e il nome con l'icona dello stato non c'è pìù
<enzotib> fenixxx_86: le versioni di ubuntu (escluse le alpha e le beta) sono stabili per definizione, i pareri personali poi sono tutt'altra cosa
<Murdock> infatti devi scegliere la versione che fà per te
<xalo> non mi saaiutare nessuno???
<enzotib> !pazienza | xalo
<ubot-it> xalo: la gente qui è volontaria, non pretendere che qualcuno ti risponda. Le risposte non sono sempre disponibili. Guarda http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<xalo> non sto pretendendo ho solo chiesto
<Murdock> io esco ciao a tutti
<Scan>  non mi si avvia piu' firefox con kde 11.04 ?
<Scan> aiuto
<fenixxx_86> io sono su win ... come faccio da win  a creare una chiavetta con la live di linux in modo da poter installare la 10.04 ???
<fenixxx_86> e spero che questa volta nell'installare ubu ... il grub non vada di nuovo a donne di facili costumiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!
<samed87> Salve a tutti buongiorno
<Scan> fenixxx_86 creca con google unebootin
<Scan> o qualcosa del genere
<fenixxx_86> ok ok ... Scan ho trovato un programmino carino universal usb installer ... ti scarica lui in automatico e crea la live su usb ...
<fenixxx_86> speriamo bene per il grub ...
<samed87> scusate mi serviva una mano
<fenixxx_86> xk l'ultima settimana e stato un inferno ... 15 installazioni tra ubuntu e winz ...
<jester-> fenixxx_86: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<samed87> volevo installare una versione di windows su una cartella da ubuntu  secondo voi è possibile
<bree1988> ho bisogno di aiuto con una chiavetta internet, nello specifico una chiavetta onda mt833up: fino a qualche giorno fa funzionava a perfezione con il suo software della onda; tuttavia dopo aver accettato degli aggiornamenti dal gestore di aggiornamenti il computer ha smesso di riconoscere la chiavetta. formattando il compute il problema si risolev, tuttavia eseguendo gli aggiornamenti il problema si ripresenta: come ilndividuo l'ag
<Scan> jester- come è possibile che firefox 5 non si avvii piu' su ubuntu 11.04?
<fenixxx_86> grazie jester- kmq ... poi per quel problema non c'e' stato veramente nulla da fare ...
<jester-> Scan: va che si avvia regolarmente
<fenixxx_86> jester-: il problema era questo http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=275882.0 ... e con la mano di un altro utente che si kiama filo1234 abbiamo provato in tutti i modi ... ma nulla ... ora
<Scan> a me non parte piu'!!
<Scan> cosa posso fare'
<Scan> ?
<fenixxx_86> jester-: ho bacappato tutto ho installato win come dici tu per non far andare il grub a donne di facili costumi ... e mi creo sta chiavetta per installare la 10.04 ...
<fenixxx_86> speriamo bene ah ...
<fenixxx_86> :-D ...
<jester-> lancialo da terminale e vedi se da errore
<Scan> jester-  gia fatto
<Scan> non succede nulla
<jester-> Scan: installato da repo o tarocco
<Scan> nessun errore , nessuna finestra...niente di niente
<Scan> mmmm non ricordo
<fenixxx_86> jester-: ma che differenza c'e' tra la 10.04 normale 10.04x ... e la 10.10 ???
<jester-> Scan: ls -la /usr/bin/firefox
<Scan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> fenixxx_86: 10.04=aprile 2010, 10.10=ottobre 2010  10.4x mai vista
<Scan> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/645792/
<fenixxx_86> jester-: quale mi consigli di installare ??? kmq ... qui su universal usb installer mi porta anche la 10.04.x
<jester-> fenixxx_86: 11.04
<bree1988> ho una chiavetta internet che fino a qualche giorno fa funzionava a perfezione, ma che da quando ho fatto un'aggiornamento non viene più riconosciuta dal computer: come individuo qual'è l'aggiornamento che mida problemi?
<jester-> Scan: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<jester-> bree1988: uname -r cosa risponde
<fenixxx_86> jester-: ti chiedo un ultima cosa dopo di che procedo ... non vorrei che fosse troppo nuova :-
<fenixxx_86> nel senso ho un pc gia ostico a ubu ... hihi ...
<Scan> jester- niente ! e da terminale non da niente
<Scan> ma come mai?
<jester-> Scan: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox   che ha fatto
<jester-> fenixxx_86: di solito avanzando il supporto hw migliora
<Scan> jester- a scaricato e reinstallato...non so cosa di preciso
<fenixxx_86> ooooooooooooooooooooooook ... ottimo allora
<Scan> poi ho ridato firefox da terminale ma niente
<jester-> Scan: rinomina la cartella .mozilla nella home
<Scan> jester- fatto
<jester-> Scan: /usr/bin/firefox
<Scan> jester- fatto
<jester-> nada?
<Scan> nada
<jester-> che strano
<Scan> chi è qeullo bravo con kde?
<Scan> non ricordo il nick
<jester-> Scan:  ps -e | grep firefox
<jester-> Scan: peace- yè lo trovi in chat
<Scan>  2104 ?        00:00:28 firefox-bin
<Scan> scusa se l'ho ioncolalto qui
<jester-> Scan: è avviato lo strano è che non ti compare, prova a rinominare la .kde
<jester-> Scan: poi esci e rientra da kde
<jester-> [Enrico]: hihihi ti fucili da solo?
<Scan> jester- ho rinominato kde o riavviato ho perso tutte le impostazioni grafiche ma firefox non è partito lo stesso...ora ho rinominato come all'inizio .kde ma non ho le impostazione grafiche
<[Enrico]> jester-: è il mio bouncer che non regge direi
<jester-> Scan: ripristina la .kde rinominata e senti peace- in chat
<Scan> gia ripristinato ma ho perso tutto
<Scan> ca##o! aiuto!
<Scan> ora
<Scan> ?
<jester-> Scan: se hai ri rinominato la .kde devi avere le impostazioni di prima
<jester-> non ci sono balle
<Scan> ho cambiato da .kde a kde1 e poi ho rifatto da .kde1 a .kde ma non c'e' piu' niente
<Scan> mi viene male
<jester-> [Enrico]: a Scan non parte firefox5 in kde,  ps -e vede firefox-bin attivo
<jester-> Scan: hai cannato qualcosa altrimenti avresti le stesse impostazioni di prima
<Scan> jester- scusa ma sono in sbatti...lsciamo stare un attio firefox....ho perso i plasmoidi le icone  e le varei cavolate....
<anti[Enrico]> jester-: kde sicuramente non c'entra. firefox non caca kde di striscio. rimuovere .mozilla (o .firefox non ricordo in ubuntu quale sia) e dovrebbe ripartire
<jester-> anti[Enrico]: certo che kde non centra ma scan non dice cosa ha combinato, gli succedono cose strane
<Scan> jester- non ho fatto niente stamattina c'erano degli aggiornametni li ho installati....tutto qui  al riavvio firefox non andava piu'...ora ho perso pure i settaggi grafici
<jester-> [Enrico]: rinominata .kde quindi tornato a default. ripristinato la .kde originale giura di non aver piu le impostazioni
<Scan> che sbatti
<anti[Enrico]> jester-: semplicemente impossibile
<jester-> appunti
<jester-> appunto*
<anti[Enrico]> jester-: anche se
<anti[Enrico]> jester-: se ha fatto un profilo custom scegliendo come dir .kde/qualcosa allora è possibile
<jester-> anti[Enrico]: se non lo sa lui
<anti[Enrico]> nel senso che tu puoi mettere la directory del profilo di firefox dove ti pare nel FS
<anti[Enrico]> jester-: eheheh :)
<jester-> anti[Enrico]: il processo è attivo ma non vede firefox sul desktop
<seawolf> we kde ha anche le attività,magari è incasinato li
<jester-> scommetto che se crea un user nuovo va tutto
<seawolf> kde ha pure la dir ~/.config con i backup di akonadi che rompe
<Scan> buona gente ....in sostanza
<Scan> cosa faccio
<jester-> Scan: firefox -g, alla scritta (gdb) scrivi run e premi invio
<Scan> per i settaggi grafici ...me ne devo fare un ragione ora mai sono andati
<Scan> mi ha risposto Program exited normally
<seawolf> we Scan hai usato le attività di kde ?
<jester-> Scan: risponde cosi se lo chiudi non se lo lanci
<Scan> l'ho appena rifatto
<Scan> da terminale digito
<jester-> Scan: quindi si chiude sa sè
<Scan> frefox -g e poi run
<Scan> program exited normally un altra volta
<Scan> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> Scan: apre e chiude da solo il che è strano
<Scan> gia
<jester-> Scan: qualche puttanata l'hai fatta e non conosco kde
<Scan> jester- non sono una cima ma neanche un cazzone...ti assicuro che non ho fatto nulla.....mi sono ventui fuori aggiornamentei automatici che ho eseguito tutto qui!!mi credi che sto male!!
<jester-> Scan: nulla si crea, nulla si distrugge ma tutto si trasforma
<Scan> hahah
<Scan> sono incazzato nero!
<Scan> sapccherei tutto!
<Scan> :-)
<jester-> nulla succede cosa a capocchia per i cazzi suoi
<jester-> Scan: vai in chat e tampina peace-
<Scan> no va be ......provo dal gestore pacchetti
<seawolf> Scan fai ultima prova,disattiva nepomuk
<Scan> no so cosa sia ma ....no ! grazie lo stesso ! ho gia abbastanza danni
<Scan> per i miei gusti
<Scan> niente
<demirulez> Ciao a tutti, vorrei chiedere un aiuto su come applicare una patch ad un file sorgente, prima di andare a compilare quest'ultimo, la patch di interesse si trova qui: http://www.linuxtv.org/pipermail/linux-dvb/2009-December/032533.html e il file su cui va applicata è femon.c Qualcuno ha consigli grazie :)
<Scan> come cancello firefox da termiale?
<demirulez> Scan: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<Scan> grazie
<enzotib> demirulez: qui dice qualcosa, riguada il kernel, ma suppongo che i concetti siano simili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/CompilazioneKernel#Applicare_le_patch
<demirulez> enzotib: grazie, ci dò subito un'occhiata :)
<jester-> demirulez: nella cartella sorgenti patch < /path/to/file
<demirulez> jester-: per cartella sorgenti intendi quella dove è contenuto il file da patchare?
<jester-> yess
<jester-> demirulez: se ci metti anche la patch  patch < file.diff
<demirulez> jester-: per intenderci, il file con le modifiche è questo: http://www.linuxtv.org/pipermail/linux-dvb/attachments/20091223/066433f1/attachment.bin
<fenixxx_86> ho provato ad installare l'ultima versione di ubu ... ma mi da un problema mi dice che l'hd dovrebbe essere corrotto ... o una cosa del genere percio' non porta al termine l'installazione ... premetto che prima di installare ubu ... ho installato winz 7... correttamente senza nessun problema su 120 gb ... lasciano 30 gb per ubu ... e prima di installare ubu ... ho formattato la partizione con xtf4 ... con gparted ...
<demirulez> jester-: se non sbaglio dovrebbe andare a modificare il file femon.c contenuto nel pacchetto dvb-utils
<jester-> demirulez: un .bin non è ne un sorgente ne una patch
<fenixxx_86> ora a malincuore procedo con kubu ... vediamo un attimo che mi dice ... io sono sempre con la speranza che appena lo installo non mi dia problemi sul grub senno e come se mi martellassi ferocemente le palle !!! non ne poso piu di installareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<demirulez> jester-: se lo apri con gedit si nota la sintassi di un file .diff (se non erro)
<jester-> fenixxx_86: ma sei fissato con grub?
<jester-> demirulez: allora lanciale con ./file.bin e vedere che combina
<fenixxx_86> e si ... su 20 installazioni 20 volte se ne è andato a p_u_t_t_a_n_e vuoi che uno si fissi ???
<jester-> lancialo*
<jester-> fenixxx_86: se va a buone donne non è un problema di grub ma, forse, del disco con il settore di boot danneggiato
<fenixxx_86> procedo con il download di kubu :-D ...
<jester-> fenixxx_86: è vecchio il pc?
<fenixxx_86> prima c'erano 15 gb ... ed era dann ... poi ne ho messi 20 ed era dannegg ... mo ce ne sono 25 ed è dannegg ...
<demirulez> jester-: avevo già provato a lanciarlo come eseguibile, l'output che mi fornisce è questo però: http://paste.ubuntu.com/645813/
<jester-> fenixxx_86: se è il disco danneggiato non perdere tempo
<fenixxx_86> ma se il disco e dannegg perche winz 7 ... va nn alla grande ma ancora meglio ???
<jester-> demirulez: non trova il file
<fenixxx_86> dovrebbe dare problemi ank a lui no ???
<demirulez> jester-: questo è il percorso dove è situato il file da patchare: /home/demirulez/dvb-apps-36a084aace47/util/femon/femon.c
<jester-> fenixxx_86: il pc quanto è vecchio
<demirulez> jester-: si ho notato che non lo trova appunto, devo modificare qualcosa nel file attachment.bin credo
<fenixxx_86> me lo hanno cambiato nuovo nel 2008-09 ...
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  non ricordo di precisissimo ...
<jester-> demirulez il bn sta nella stessa dir del sorgente?
<demirulez> jester-: no, riprovo
<jester-> fenixxx_86: se è vecchio da non leggere al boot oltre i 512 mb è normale che non poi non parte
<demirulez> jester-: niente, anche mettendolo nella dir dove si trova il sorgente mi dà lo stesso errore di prima
<fenixxx_86> pero kubu ha funzionato bene per 2 sett ...
<demirulez> jester-: credo che il problema sia con il comando che c'è nella prima riga del file .bin cioè: diff -r dd1b701fcacc util/femon/femon.c
<fenixxx_86> quindi ... kubu è andato ...
<fenixxx_86> no ???
<jester-> demirulez: non è applicare una patch in modo convenzionale, non so che dirti
<demirulez> jester-: appunto, non capisco perchè l'ha racchiusa in un file .bin...
<jester-> fenixxx_86: secondome è l'hd a bottane
<demirulez> jester-: secondo me l'ha fatto per automatizzare il processo di patch di un file...racchiudendo il tutto in un file .bin semplicemente da lanciare
<fenixxx_86> jester-: quello che non capisco io è che se è a bottane per linux ... a maggior ragione lo dovrebbe essere per winz ... ed invece winz va perfettamente ed è andato perfettamente ank kubu per un paio di settimane ...
<demirulez> jester-: se estrapolo solamente il contenuto escluso il primo comando e lo metto in un file .diff?
<fenixxx_86> mi spiego jester-
<fenixxx_86> ???
<jester-> demirulez: util/femon/femon.c   femon.c sta in util/femon?
<fenixxx_86> magari faccio una cosa ... ora sto facendo il cd di kubu ... prima di installare faccio il test dell hd ... e vediamo che mi da ... è una buona solution per rilasire a quello a cui andiamo in contro ... senno alla fin fine ... nn so proprio come muovermi piu ...
<jester-> fenixxx_86: cè da scommettere che l'hd ha una vagonata di settori danneggiati
<demirulez> jester-: femon.c è in /home/demirulez/dvb-apps-36a084aace47/util/femon
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  quindi dovrei fare una formattazione a basso livello ... per vedere se riesco a recuperare qualcosa ???
<jester-> fenixxx_86: è un danno fisico e non sistemi niente
<fenixxx_86> ah ok ... quindi i problemi effettivi gli ho solo con linux ...
<jester-> demirulez: prova a mettere e a lanciare il bin in /home/demirulez/dvb-apps-36a084aace47/
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  allora faccio cosi ... vedo di mettere kubu ... se va ok ... senno partiziono questi 30 gb ntfs ... e lascio winz ... ubu lo metto su un altro pc ... ank se mi scazza il fatto che su questo non ci possa stare ... ecco ...
<fenixxx_86> ank perche l'altro portatile che ho ... avra almeno 5 anni ...
<jester-> fenixxx_86: compragli in d nuovo e vedi che va tutto a posto
<fenixxx_86> quindi su questo avrebbe potuto rendere molto molto molto di piu !!!
<jester-> un hd*
<demirulez> jester-: simile a prima: http://paste.ubuntu.com/645824/
<jester-> demirulez: adesso il file lo trova ma non riconosce dei comandi
<demirulez> jester-: mmm se metto questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/645827/ in un file patch.diff e poi dò il comando patch < patch.diff, non dovrebbe patcharmelo correttamente?
<jester-> demirulez: prova
<demirulez> jester-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/645833/
<jester-> demirulez: sembra la patch farlocca
<demirulez> uff :(
<demirulez> jester-: grazie comunque
<agapito> ciao ragazzi ho un problemone: dalla live non riesco ad accedere ad una partizione dell'hd, che vedo solo quando è smontata, se la monto e provo a cliccarci per aprirla, sparisce, per favore aiutatemi :D
<K99android> Ti sparisce dandoti qualche errore?
<agapito> no, semplicemente sparisce
<K99android> Che fs è?
<agapito> ext4
<K99android> Prova a mano
<K99android> sudo mount /dev/sdaquellochee  /mnt/
<K99android> Cosi vediamo che errore viene fuori
<agapito> K99 mi dice: mount: special device /media/Disk does not exist
<K99android> E no, devi mettere il device
<agapito> ah già
<K99android>   /dev/sda2   /dev/sdb5   quello che sia
<agapito> K99, fatto, non mi ha dato nessun errore
<agapito> però come prima, è sparita l'icona per entrarci
<K99android> Guarda in /mnt
<K99android> Lascia stare l'icona
<agapito> c'è!
<agapito> grazie mille!
<K99android> Prego
<K99android> (wow, sei il primo che aiuto dal cellulare)
<K99android> :-P
<agapito> allora già che ci sto ti dico perchè sto facendo questa cosa: in pratica ho deciso di reinstallare ubuntu da capo perchè era un pò di giorni che non si avviava, dandomi la busybox
<agapito> per fortuna ho ritrovato questa live della 10.04
<K99android> E quindi dalla live ti salvi i dati pub
<K99android> Personali
<agapito> sì
<agapito> a proposito, non è che sai come posso attaccare il pc fisso con ubuntu ad un portatile con windows per salvarmi i file?
<K99android> Se sono entrambi in rete, con samba dovresti vedere le cartelle condivise
<K99android> Crei un cartella condivisa in win, poi la apri da ubuntu
<agapito> il fatto è che non sono in rete, o più che altro non lo so perchè non l'ho mai fatto
<K99android> Allora la cosa più semplice è con una chiavetta o undisco esterno
<K99android> Altri metodo ci sono ma decisamente più
<K99android> Complicato
<agapito> sì infatti farò con una chiavetta alla fine
<PaginWeb> ciao a tutti!!!
<Trapano> salve a tutti
<PaginWeb> ciao trapano
<Trapano> avrei un problema con ubuntu posso chiedere a voi ??
<bobbybong> ! dhiedi
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'dhiedi'
<bobbybong> ! chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<PaginWeb> spara trapano
<Trapano> io ho ubuntu 11.04 natty narval e a volte quando accendo il pc capita che mi si blocca totalmente  e mi trovo costretto a riavviare tutto. Questo fatto è molto noiso dato  che a volte mi si blocca mentre sto lavorando su qualche file e me lo corrompe irrimediabilmente
<PaginWeb> mi è arrivata una riga...ma credo che sia una parte della domanda...
<Trapano> in sintesi: quando accendo il pc a volte mi si blocca totalmente in qualsiasi momento e sono costretto a riavviare il computer
<PaginWeb> e vuoi sapere il perchè si blocca?
<Trapano> più che altro vorrei sapere come risolverlo perchè è molto noioso
<PaginWeb> magari potrebbe (vado per intuito..) essere che manca un aggiornamento, e in determinate condizioni il sistema cerca l'aggiornamento ma non lo trova.
<PaginWeb> anzi vado per tentativi :-D
<Trapano> bhè è gia un aiuto :) forse hai ragione è parecchio che non faccio l'aggiornamento e ultimamente ho installato alcune componenti forse hai ragione
<Trapano> scusa la ripetizione
<PaginWeb> prova ad aggiornare, magari è quello o magari no, facci sapere ;-)
<PaginWeb> per la serie aggiornamenti devo riavviare ora.
<Trapano> ora provo grazie a tutti ciao ciao :)
<PaginWeb> rieccomi
<D4V|DE> aiuto!
<PaginWeb> che succede davide?
<D4V|DE> che significa segment fault?
<D4V|DE> ho appena installato joliecloud sul netbook (ubuntu 10.04)
<D4V|DE> e dopo l'installazione mi da sto messaggio
<D4V|DE> quindi?
<alessandro_> problema di memoria
<D4V|DE> PaginWeb, che vuoi dire?
<PaginWeb> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Errore_di_segmentazione
<PaginWeb> durante l'esecuzione di un programma, avviene qualcosa di disatteso.
<D4V|DE> spuntò un'errore di installazione
<D4V|DE> ma ha completato ugualmente
<PaginWeb> appunto segmentazione fallita, per quanto riguarda la memoria.
<PaginWeb> uhm allora è quello che dà problemi
<D4V|DE> non c'è un modo per far funzionare tutto senza che reinstalli?
<PaginWeb> si vede che durante l'installazione non dà problemi, ma te lo segna..poi durante il funzionamento dà problemi.
<PaginWeb> prova a vedere in cosa ti dà quel problema
<D4V|DE> problemi nell'installazione pacchetti
<PaginWeb> magari un solo aggiornamento ti sistema il tutto
<D4V|DE> e non mi fa manco aggiornare
<PaginWeb> neanche l'update manager?
<D4V|DE> da consolle lancio apt-get update ma mi dice failed to fetch
<fenixxx_86> jester-:
<D4V|DE> PaginWeb, ci sei?
<PaginWeb> capisco, prova dall parte grafica a lanciarlo
<fenixxx_86> jester-:  anche con kubu dava lo stesso problema del hd corrotto ... quidi ho abbandonato l'idea di avere linux su questo pc ... non mi portava a termine l'installazione ... quindi formatto quei 30 gb ntfs e gli uso ... come qualcosa :-D ... hihi ... ora sto formattando un joybook s53 ... con la speranza che almeno questo hd ... non mi dia probmemi hihi hihi hihi ...
<D4V|DE> appena facio startx mi dice mktemp failed to create file via template ecc ecc
<D4V|DE> read only file system
<bobbybong> D4V|DE, devi fare un check disk
<D4V|DE> il comando qual'è?
<bobbybong> devi conoscre che filesystem hai usato e su che partizione è installato ubuntu
<D4V|DE> ext4
<bobbybong> partizione?
<D4V|DE> asp è impostata come boot la partizione swap
<D4V|DE> può essere che sta li il problema?
<bobbybong> haqi filesystem corroto è quello il problema
<D4V|DE> la swap è impostata come boot
<PaginWeb> come direbber alcuni miei colleghi...riformatta! :-D
<D4V|DE> si ma quell'errore ritornerà sicuramente
<D4V|DE> perderei altre 2 ore... inutilmente
<PaginWeb> ..magari nella prima installazione è "saltato" qualcosa..
<bobbybong> !fsck | D4V|DE
<ubot-it> D4V|DE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<PaginWeb> qualcuno ha un sito da consigliarmi per scaricare i driver linux per un samsung r530? sul sito della casa madre è duretta trovarli..
<bobbybong> PaginWeb, non funziona così :)
<bobbybong> devi conoscere quali sono i singoli componenti della macchina per trovare il driver li fa funzionare
<dimitri> salve, da quando ho fatto l'aggiornamento con unu 11.04 spesso non rinfresca bene il monitor in particolare con libreoffice e thunderbird quando cancello una riga da un elenco
<dimitri> qualcuno sa come si risolve ?
<dimitri> jester-, ne sai nulla te ?
<dimitri> TOC TOC
<dimitri> NESSUNO ?
<Nippon> salve a tutti gli amici di linux
<bobbybong> ciao Nippon
<Nippon> ho seri e diversi problemi con linux 10.04 Lucid Lynx e spero che qualcuno possa ascoltare questa richiesta di aiuto
<bobbybong> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Nippon> iniziando dal primo problema. Poco fa accendendo il pc dopo aver caricato il bios sulla schermata nera continuava ad apparire un messaggio: BUG: soft lockup_CPU#1 stuck for 61s! [udevd:1488]
<Nippon> ho dovuto spegenre e riaccendere il pc
<jester-> Nippon: quindi?
<bobbybong> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/254326
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 254326 in linux "BUG: soft lockup - CPU #1 stuck for 11s -- Ubuntu 8.04.1 Kernel 2.6.24-19" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Nippon> sempre dopo il bios sono apparsi una serie di messagi con....ESB device error...ma questo già c'è da un bel pò ma alla fine ha caricato il SO
<Nippon> scusate ...USB device error...
<jester-> Nippon: prima del menu grub o facendo partire il sistema
<Nippon> facendo partire il sistema normalmente come sempre pigiando il pulsante
<jester-> Nippon: aggiornare il bios e installare la 11.04?
<Nippon> in un altro account, quello di mia moglie (giapponese) non riusciva più a scrivere in giapponese e quando apre firefox pigiando sull'icona iconizza sul pannello sparisce la finestra
<Nippon> dici che è meglio aggiornare alla 11.04 posso risolvere tutti i problemi in automatico?
<Nippon> un altro problema è che quando clicco sull'icona aiuto indicato con il punto interrogativo blu posto in alto, caricara la finestra e poi si chiude
<jester-> Nippon: non è garantito ma facile si
<jester-> Nippon: che pc hai
<Nemomnis> Ciao a tutti, ho un bel po' di problemi nel cercare di far riconoscere ad Ubuntu la mia pennetta DVB... Qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<Nippon> posso passare alla 11.04 dalla 10.04? Devo fare prima il backup?
<Nippon> Dell
<Nippon> Optilex 755 Dell
<jester-> Nemomnis: se non la rileva serve il driver, fai ricerca sul forum per modello penna
<jester-> Nippon: dovresti fare 2 avanzamenti e verrebbe una ciofeca, hai la home separata?
<Nemomnis> jester-: Già scaricati i firmware, dovrebbe essere dibcom.. Li ho inseriti in LIB/firmware, ma niente..
<Nippon> Optiplex 755 Dell
<Nippon> separata da cosa? scusa la mia ignoranza
<jester-> Nemomnis: il firmware è una cosa il driver un'altra
<Nemomnis> jester-: Dove posso trovare il driver?
<jester-> Nemomnis: se non la rileva serve il driver, fai ricerca sul forum per modello penna
<jester-> Nippon: salvati i dati e fai una nuova installazone pulita
<Nippon> quindi con formattazione?
<Nemomnis> jester-: Il fatto è che non ho idea di che modello sia, non ho uno scatolo e sulla penna non c'è scritto. lbusb mi dice solo che è "dibcom"
<jester-> Nippon: da manuale potresti andarci sopra senza formattare, mi pare lo chieda pure l'installer
<jester-> Nemomnis: guarda in sudo lshw
<Nemomnis> jester-: Non c'è per caso un pacchetto di dirver esterni installabili, che magari racchiude in sè i principali drivers? Se non sbaglio un mio amico aveva fatto così
<Nippon> quindi vuol dire che manterrebbe tutti file che già ci sono?
<jester-> Nemomnis: se non si sa il chipset come lo becchi il driver
<Nippon> perchè fare un backup significherebbe perdere due giorni
<jester-> Nippon: non formattare sostituisce i file di sistema senza cancellare la home
<jester-> Nippon: se hai roba importante un backup serve comunque
<jester-> sia che reinstalli o no
<Nemomnis> jester-: Ho dato il comando, non esce niente di interessante
<Nippon> quindi pensi che posso passare alla 11.04 senza esserci la necessità di fare il backup di foto, indirizzi, file musicali, documenti...
<jester-> Nippon: qualcosa rischi, poco ma rischi
<Nippon> ho capito, per fare un installazione della 11.04 in modo pulito come devo fare?
<jester-> Nippon:  vai in installazione se dice che vede altra ubuntu e la vuoi aggiornare segui, ma occhio a non far formattare
<Nippon> devo scaricare il file .iso e copiarlo sul cd
<Nippon> dove si trova installazione?
<jester-> oppure vai in manuale, vai sulla partizone ubuntu, modifica. usare come ext4 , non formattare, montare come /
<Nemomnis> jester-: Come ti dicevo, io avevo saputo che è disponibile da qualche parte un pacchetto di driver comuni
<Nemomnis> un po' come avviene per le scheede video
<jester-> Nippon: la iso va scritta e non copiata
<jester-> Nemomnis: non mi risulta
<Nippon> ok, copiata sul cd e poi faccio l'installazione?
<Nippon> forse è quella più semplice
<jester-> Nippon: se non sei ferrato direi di avanzare via internet alla 10.10
<Nemomnis> jester-: COme posso fare quindi?
<jester-> !aggiornamento | Nippon
<ubot-it> Nippon: Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades/Kubuntu |  Per aggiornare ad Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx segui: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades oppure https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<jester-> Nemomnis: se non scopri che roba è niente
<Nippon> infatti, sono una ciofeca con linux e quindi vorrei fare la cosa più semplice
<Nippon> se faccio il cd della versione 11.04 e formatto il pc dopo aver fatto il backup pensi che sarebbe meglio
<Nippon> ho visto che è in inglese
<jester-> Nippon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<jester-> Nippon: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/AggiornamentoMaverick
<Nippon> se faccio l'aggiornamento da 10.04 a 10.10 è necessario un backup?
<Nippon> grazie Jester, sto provando l'aggiornamento dalla 10.04 alla 10.10, speriamo bene
<Nippon> 57 aggiornamenti
<Nemomnis> jester-: Hai idea di cosa vuol dire questo messaggio? "usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_dib0700"
<Nemomnis> Con il "DVB" evidenziato
<Nemomnis> ?
<nyjkkyjn> buongiorno come cambio manualmente il tema di gdm?
<nyjkkyjn> per favore rispondetemi..!
<nyjkkyjn> il tema del Gnome Display Manager..
<nyjkkyjn> il tema della schermata di login?!
<enzotib> nyjkkyjn: devi copiare un certo file .desktop in una certa directory, poi quando rifai login, ti appare la finestra delle impostazioni
<Nemomnis> Nessuno che mi può aiutare con la scheda dvb?
<nyjkkyjn> quale certo file me lo puoi dire per favore..
<nyjkkyjn> enzotib
<nyjkkyjn> la finestra delle impostazioni è avviata tramite un comando..
<nyjkkyjn> ?
<nyjkkyjn> se lo sai mi puoi dire il nome del comando enzotib?!?
<enzotib> nyjkkyjn: sì un attimo
<nyjkkyjn> sì aspetto grazie mille..
<nyjkkyjn> e scusa enzotib
<enzotib> nyjkkyjn: il file è questo: /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop
<enzotib> nyjkkyjn: aspe' che vedo dove lo devi copiare
<nyjkkyjn> già c'ho provato e quella schermata mi fa modificare solo il tema generale ma nessuna modifica per il gdm...
<nyjkkyjn> enzotib
<nyjkkyjn> e mi dà opzioni che non mi servono a niente..
<enzotib> nyjkkyjn: tu cosa vorresti modificare?
<nyjkkyjn> la schermata di login in generale dallo sfondo ai colori in modo da adattarlo al tema di lubuntu..
<nyjkkyjn> che ho installato in ubuntu tramite il pacchetto lubuntu-desktop..
<filo1234> nyjkkyjn: dovrebbe aver messo anche lxdm allora, che è il gestore di login di lxde
<filo1234> quindi potresti usare direttamente lxdm come gestore di login
<nyjkkyjn> l'ho cambiato con gdm perché non mi dà la lista degli utenti..
<jester-> nyjkkyjn: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow riavvii la sessione, cambi lo sfondo, rientri in gnome e dai sudo rm /usr/share/gdm/autostart/Login/gnome-appearance-properties.deskt
<nyjkkyjn> jester, ma i colori rimangono sempre marroni?
<nyjkkyjn> quelli della lista utenti intendo...
<nyjkkyjn> i colori dell'interfaccia sono sempre marroni e arancioni?
<jester-> nyjkkyjn: si colori della casa caccacammello
<nyjkkyjn> come la soluzione che mi hai dato, se me lo permetti, jester..
<jester-> nyjkkyjn: prova a cambiare anche il tema a vedere se cambia i colori
<nyjkkyjn> ma come lo cambio il tema?!!
<nyjkkyjn> era questa la mia domanda iniziale..
<nyjkkyjn> scusami non posso disconnettermi... jester
<filo1234> nyjkkyjn: per modificare interamente gdm devi agire sul file di configurazione, sul greeter
<filo1234> che dovrebbe essere /usr/share/gdm/gdm-greeter-login-window.ui
<nyjkkyjn> filo1234, è un file xml come lo faccio a modificare?
<nyjkkyjn> mi sa che forse intendevi gdm.conf...
<filo1234> nyjkkyjn: devi conoscere un po' di xml
<filo1234> no intendevo proprio quello
<nyjkkyjn> ma non ha opzioni per i temi...
<filo1234> con un editor lo modifichi
<jester-> bei problemi il colore del login nè
<nyjkkyjn> filo1234, conosci una buona guida per xml..?
<filo1234> no
<nyjkkyjn> va bene grazie a tutti ciao
<filo1234> nyjkkyjn: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=163308.0
<dimitri> sera
<dimitri> da quando ho fatto un upgrade ad ubu 11.04 spesso non fa refresh thunderbird, e libreoffice nei tree e quando si usano tabelle
<dimitri> succede a qualcunaltro?
<dimitri> come si risolve ?
<dimitri> jester-,  tu ne sai nulla ?
<jester-> dimitri: per libre proverei a rinominare .libreoffice per thinder non saprei
<dimitri> jester-, credo che sia un proib del sistema non dei siftware
<jester-> dimitri: libre è un po giovane
<dimitri> io ho una conf con 2 monitor
<dimitri> il prob è thunderbird jester-
<jester-> dimitri: non ho capito cosa fa thunder
<dimitri> se apro il treeview a sinistra
<dimitri> e cancello una cartella
<dimitri> non rinfresca la lista sotto
<dimitri> e si aggiorna quando passo col muose sopra
<dimitri> oppure si mette a posto se iconi e riapri
<dimitri> non fa il refresh del monitor
<jester-> dimitri: non saprei visto che usi un doppio monitor
<dimitri> asndava tutto ok fino all'upgrade alla 11.04
<dimitri> con la 10.10 era ok
<jester-> dimitri: prova a rinominare la mozilla-thunderbird
<dimitri> ???
<dimitri> in che senso
<jester-> .mozilla-thunderbird
<jester-> dimitri: torni a default e vedi se il problema sta li dentro
<jester-> dimitri: poi la ripristini se rivuoi riavere le mail salvate
<CrazyLemon> hello. is anyone  here speaking english? i have a few questions about translation :)
<jester-> !english | CrazyLemon
<ubot-it> CrazyLemon: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<CrazyLemon> dio mio :)
<esulu> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-09
<Odo> Giorno
<alessio> ciao a tutti ho fatto danni con java e openjdk qualcuno mi può dare una mano??
<Odo> alessio, che danni spiega un po' vediamo se posso darti una mano
<alessio> Odo, ok
<alessio> ieri ho installato sun java, siccome mi si bloccava la chat di minecraft e ho letto che il problema era openjdk
<alessio> ora però non riesco più a far partire minecraft, parte ma c'è una schermata nera e non va più avanti, ora vorrei sapere come posso rimuovere del tutto sun java e rimettere openjdk
<alessio> ??
<Odo> alessio, allora apri un terminale e dai sudo update-alternatives --config java
<alessio> ok
<Odo> e incolli il risultato un paste
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082343/
<Odo> alessio, guarda che con quel comando , si aspetta una risposta, tu non dare nulla per il momento, dopo il paste vediamo
<Odo> dai 0 e invio
<alessio> ok ora??
<Odo> alessio, e comunque sembra che tu stavi usando le openjdk di java7 non le sun
<Odo> lancia minecraft
<alessio> si lo so siccome ho rimosso sunjava manualmente
<alessio> non parte proprio
<alessio> ah aspè ma io mo openjdk l'ho disinstallato...lo reinstallo??
<Odo> strano... dal comando sembrava esistente
<Odo> dai dpkg -l |grep jdk
<alessio> Odo, rieccomi
<alessio> Odo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1082347/
<Odo> alessio, ok reinstalla le openjdk
<alessio> Odo, ok reinstallato tutto
<Odo> hai provato a lanciare il gioco?
<alessio> ora do sempre sudo update-alternatives --config java
<alessio> ??
<alessio> ah ok aspè che provo
<alessio> funzionaaaaaaaaaa :D ti amo
<Odo> alessio, quando installi le jdk, diventano quelle di default, quindi non serve dare l'update-alternatives
<alessio> cosa mi consigli openjdk 7 o 6??
<Odo> come ti pare, se va lascia cosi'
<alessio> ok grazie :D
<Odo> nulla
<alessio> ti posso chiedere l'ultimo favore??
<alessio> quando faccio tasto destro su minecraft e faccio apri con c'è la voce oracle java 7 runtime, come faccio a rimuoverla del tutto??
<Odo> alessio, spe stavo facendo un altra cosa, ora guardiamo
<alessio> Odo, ok :D
<Odo> alessio, vuoi togliere completamente le openjdk7 o cosa?
<alessio> sia le openjdk7 sia sun java
<Odo> ok scusa sono un po' a singhiozzo, vediamo
<Odo> sudo apt-get remove --purge openjdk-7-jre  openjdk-7-jre-headless openjdk-7-jre-lib
<Odo> alessio, fai un copia e incolla
<Odo> alessio, poi mi fai un paste di dpkg -l |grep oracle
<alessio> Odo, ok
<alessio> fatto
<Odo> ok il paste per favore
<alessio> non mi esce niente
<alessio> dpkg -l |grep oracle non da output
<Odo> alessio, ba' direi che nonc'e 'piu' nulla da togliere allora
<Odo> prova un po' e mi dici
<alessio> ok grazie :D
<alessio> anche se ho ancora la voce oracle java 7 fa niente dai...
<alessio> l'importante che funziona :D
<alessio> Odo, grazie 1000 ancora ciao :D
<Odo> ciao
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<arkan> ciao
<gian_> ciao, come posso risolvere il problema che quando inserisco le cuffie nel notebook il suono si sente sia sulle casse che sulle cuffie?
<LuiGiuZZo_> ciao a tutti scusate, volevo chiedere come devo fare , perche ho  montato una gtx 580 nvidia e non trovo nessun driver compatibile ufficiale
<kimal73> avrei bisogno di una mano per il partizoinamento del disco rigido. ora si presenta in questo modo: http://imagebin.org/220047 vorrei, se è possibile allargare la partizione estesa e diminuire quella dove giace windows. inserire nell'estesa altre due partizioni logiche NTFS da 300giga accanto a ubuntu. queste due mi servono per fare un back-up più veloce, anzicchè farlo su 800 giga. quindi avrei 210 per windows e due da 300 per i dati. come procedo?
<kimal73> potete aiutarmi?
<kimal73> jester-: mi dai una mano?
<jester-> kimal73: cu fu
<kimal73> leggi su
<OverMe> e che aiuto ti serve?
<jester-> kimal73: che vorresti fare
<kimal73> OverMe: non riesco ad allargare la partizione estesa
<kimal73> vorrei allargarla e metterci dentro le due nuove NTFS per i dati
<jester-> kimal73: mica si allarga una estesa se non hai spazio non allocato
<OverMe> kimal73, devi smontare la swap e poi stringere prima la ntfs
<K99Brain> kimal73, ridurre la dimensione di qulla win è facile, allargare l'estesa è meno banale
<jester-> kimal73: seghi la estesa
<kimal73> jester-: ho provato a creare spazio non allocato, ma l'estesa risulta comunque col catenaccio e non si allarga ugualmente
<jester-> riduci la winzoz sda3 3 rifai la estesa
<jester-> non è che le partizioni si possano pacioccare a piacere
<K99Brain> kimal73, il catenaccio vuol. dire che è monatata, ed è monatata perchè stai usando la swap
<kimal73> jester-: a qundi la devo proprio RIFARE? ma dentro c'è ubuntu!
<jester-> e fatt i backup delle winzoz che sovente si fotta
<OverMe> devi smontare la swap ...
<jester-> kimal73: ubbuntu poi ce la rimetti
<jester-> ooh yess
<kimal73> jester-: sì ma c'è il grub, se toglo ubuntu poi non mi riparte neanche winzoz!
<jester-> kimal73: e che ti frega se subito dopo rimetti ubbuntu, ma puoi ripristinare mbr prima
<kimal73> a giusto, posso metterlo dopo
<jester-> !mbr
<kimal73> hai ragione
<ubot-it> Per  ripristinare MBR: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RipristinoMbrWindows
<OverMe> sì, ma non c'è bisogno di cancellare niente
<kimal73> jester-: l'mbr non mi frega. rimetto ubuntu e sto apposto
<K99Brain> OverMe, inutile, a noi non ci ascolta :)
<jester-> kimal73: farei addirittura il tutto con gperted da cd installazione
<kimal73> OverMe: se non devo cancellare niente è meglio, perchè c'avrei dei dati
<kimal73> no dite pure K99Brain
<kimal73> jester-: che così sto facendo
<OverMe> kimal73, ti abbiamo già detto. prima restringi la ntfs, poi smonti la swap (e 3) e allarghi l'estesa
<kimal73> OverMe: devo smontare lo swap? e quindi
<kimal73> ah ok
<kimal73> provo
<K99Brain> kimal73, smonta la swap, riduci la ntfs di 100G e sposti l'estesa indietro, poi alla fine la allarghi
<kimal73> K99Brain: ma devo backuppare prima i dati di ubuntu?
<K99Brain> kimal73, prima però hai fatto il backup di tutto?
<kimal73> ci mette molto tempo?
<jester-> kimal73: backup sempre
<kimal73> ho fatto il backup solo dei dati di windows
<K99Brain> kimal73, 1) backup 2) deframmentazione di win 3) pacioccamenti con le partizioni
<kimal73> il defrag l'ho fgià fatto
<kimal73> sta apposto
<K99Brain> kimal73, allora riduci la ntfs
<K99Brain> almeno 100G, cosi puoi spostare la estesa senza che ci siano sovrapposizioni
<kimal73> K99Brain: windows+software che uso, pesano finora 127giga
<kimal73> siccome potrei aver bisogno ancora di altre cazzate, volevo farla da 210 giga
<K99Brain> allora riduci di 250G
<K99Brain> (meglio abbondare)
<kimal73> ok
<kimal73> sto facendo sta cosa anche perchè se devo formattare è molto più facile avere 3 dischi anzicchè uno solo intero
<kimal73> la partizione di ubuntu me la devo tenere sempre come ultima a destra?
<jester-> kimal73: linux se ne frega di dove sta
<kimal73> e anche a winzoz non da fastidio avere linux in mezzo?
<jester-> kimal73: winzoz deve stare sulla prima utile
<kimal73> sì lo so questo
<kimal73> le due ntfs nuove le faccio logiche è vero?
<jester-> almeno il primo sistema winzoz se ne metti una ltro piazza i fiel di boot li
<jester-> kimal73: per forza, hai gia due primafrie
<jester-> tre primarie
<jester-> quindi ci va per forza estesa cone dentro le logiche
<kimal73> be raga incrociamo le dita
<kimal73> riavvio
<kimal73> a dopo
<jester-> kimal73: è il delle che avevi appena piato?
<kimal73> sì!
<jester-> fisso?
<kimal73> l'avrei dovuto fare immediatamente, ma non ci capivo un cazzo prima
<kimal73> sì fisso
<kimal73> riavvio e paciocco ciao
<kimal73_> jester-: ho fatto le partizioni. tutto ok tranne un errore mentre andavo a ridimensionare il disco di windows. però è ripartito e pare andare tutto ok. mi devo preoccupare?
<jester-> kimal73_: se va direi di no, poi conttrolla che in fstab uuid della / sia giusto
<OverMe> senza sapere l'errore poi sarà molto facile sapere se è grave o no
<kimal73_> OverMe: ba non mi ricordo che tipo di errore mi ha dato
<OverMe> e allora non si può sapere
<loscaltroarciere> kimal73 secondo me è meglio ridimensionare la partizione di windows direttamente in windows.
<kimal73_> loscaltroarciere: oramai ho fatto con gparted. ma comunque non mi sta dando problemi
<kimal73_> poi comunque i dati ce li ho tutti salvati
<kimal73_> al limite recovery
<loscaltroarciere> vabbé se non ti da problemi allora è ok, ma leggendo sul web consigliano tutti di ridimensionare direttamente in windows. :-)
<hallino1> Buongiorno!
<nicotano> salve
<Guest30909> salve a tutti, vorrei installare la tavoletta grafica genius mousegpen 8x6 su ubuntu 11.10 Non esistono dei driver appositi ma ho trovato questa guida: va bene anche se per vecchie versioni di ubuntu?
<Guest30909> *mousepen
<Guest30909> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<sergios> salve a tutti, vorrei installare la tavoletta grafica genius mousepen 8x6 su ubuntu 11.10 Non esistono dei driver appositi ma ho trovato questa guida: va bene anche se è per vecchie versioni di ubuntu o riscio di far danni?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen
<nannes> sergios: Assolutamente no, aspetta un attimo
<sergios> ciao nannes, attendo...! :)
<nannes> sergios: Ubuntu Oneiric ha già quel driver integrato
<nannes> Viene riconosciuto in auto
<nannes> Quindi non dovresti fare un bel nulle
<nannes> *nulla
<sergios> mmm allora possibile che abbia fatto danni alla tavoletta: il cavo in prossimità della tavoletta si era usurato e non faceva contatto dopo un anno ho decisi di sistemarla (nn usavo ancora ubuntu) ma devo aver fatto danno perchè inizialmente ho inserito il connettore sull'integrato al contrario tanto che scaldava molto e i led nn si accendevano!
<nannes> ahah
<sergios> eheh
<nannes> eh missà che la saluti
<nannes> lol
<sergios> dici!? che palle!
<nannes> controlla la batteria
<sergios> maledetto me!
<nannes> la batteria della penna intendo
<sergios> si avevo inteso, dovrebbe essere carica
<sergios> quando inserisco la tavoletta il led rimane fisso per 5 sec poi lampeggia e si spegne definitivamente, mi sa che l'ho fritta!
<nannes> e già
<sergios> faccio un ultimo disperato tentativo con winzozz... mha!
<sergios> nannes grazie per l'aiuto, ma dove hai visto che i driver erano già supportati? c'è una sorta di lista degli hw ?
<nannes> sergios: si c'è pure quella
<nannes> ma ho cercato su google
<nannes> direttamente.
<nannes> sergios: per sicurezza prova a cercare, nel gestore pacchetti,
<nannes> il pacchetto
<nannes> xserver-xorg-input-wizardpen
<glpiana> ola
<sergios> nannes non c'è! -.-
<nannes> sergios: dpkg -l *wizardpen*
<sergios> c'è xserver-xorg-input-wacom (magari eheh)
<sergios> Nessun pacchetto corrispondente a *wizardpen*.
<sergios> (dai dai che forse non l'ho fritta!!!)
<sergios> nannes come faccio ad installare il pacchetto?
<nannes> sergios: se non c'è nel Gestore Pacchetti, non c'è nei tuoi repo.
<nannes> Quindi servirebbero altri repo
<nannes> però mi sembra stranoooooooooooooo
<glpiana> O.o
<sergios> :S
<sergios> niente è strano con me... io e tecnologia siamo amore e odio!
<nannes> sergios: dpkg -l *xserver-xorg*
<nannes> glpiana: ?
<sergios> nannes "comando non trovato"
<sergios> -.-
<nannes> sergios: riscrivilo bene
<nannes> Senza il grep è più rapido :P
<sergios> pardon
<sergios> nannes http://pastebin.com/hqBmuFYu
<nannes> uff ma non hai un cavolo
<nannes> XD
<nannes> sergios: ma qui vedo che non serve aggiungere nulla :S sembrano già integrati in oneiric
<nannes> quoto:
<nannes> ufff... SOLVED!
<nannes>  Well, after all it was an stupid issue with the battery of the tablet pen.
<nannes>  the tablet is correctly detected by ubuntu oneiric and working fine, so I have to eat all my words about the support of ubuntu to these tablets. In these cases, in Spain we say "Tierra trágame..."
<FloodBotIt2> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes> from here ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867193
<sergios> cioè la batteria è scarica?
<sergios> ne ho cambiate 4!!!
<nannes> no forse è bruciato il coso :P
<sergios> quindi i pacchetti ci sono tutti?
<sergios> vabè nannes, mi ero illuso... faccio una prova su win e in caso vado a comprare un pacco nuovo di batterie...
<sergios> grazie lo stesso
<nannes> sergios: Da quanto dice quello li, si
<nannes> ok
<nannes> ma nel caso, non so se sia la penna
<nannes> forse dovresti controllare cavo e contatti del tablet
<sergios> stacco, ciao :) ti faccio sapere
<nannes> Ti armi di saldatore/stagno
<nannes> ciau
<sergios> eheh già fatto
<sergios> ho tagliato la parte incriminata e risaldato tutto, solo che al momento di riattaccare il connettore al circuito stampato l'ho messo al contrario :S
<sergios> stacco, poi torno!
<busy87> salve
<wild-nannes> !ciao | busy87
<ubot-it> busy87: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<busy87> ho problemi ad installare una chiavetta wireless
<busy87> chi mi aiutia xD
<jester-> busy87: del tipo?
<busy87> rtl8188su
<busy87> ubuntu 12.04 32 bit
<jester-> busy87: quando la colleghi cosa succede
<busy87> niente
<busy87> prima la riconosceva ma non si collegava
<busy87> poi ho smanettato un po installando i driver
<busy87> ed è scomparsa completamente
<jester-> busy87: collegata la chiavetta adesso?
<busy87> si
<jester-> busy87: apri terminale e dai: iwconfig
<busy87> niente... non esce
<jester-> busy87: che driver hai installato
<busy87> esce lo wlan0 (scheda integrata) ed eth0
<busy87> ne ho provati diversi
<jester-> busy87: wlan0 è la wifi
<busy87> si
<busy87> ma è quella integrata
<busy87> a me serve quella usb
<jester-> busy87: che driver hai installato
<busy87> un attimo che nn li ricordo
<busy87> RTL8188CE
<busy87> ho provato con questi sperando che andassero ma niente
<jester-> busy87: come li hai messi
<jester-> ndiswrapper o pacioccato il kernel
<busy87> ho dato ./install.sh
<jester-> busy87: vedi se c'è un uninstall anche
<busy87> e poi ho caricato il modulo con modprobe
<busy87> nn c'è
<neramarea> 'giorno. in che modo posso controllare separatamente i volumi delle varie applicazioi?
<jester-> busy87: uname -r
<wild-nannes> neramarea: Dal controllo volume (pulse audio) c'è la scheda "applicazioni"
<busy87> 3.2.0-26-generic-pae
<jester-> busy87: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-precise-generic-pae
<neramarea> wild-nannes io non lo trovo...
<busy87> fatto jester-
<wild-nannes> neramarea: C'è, c'è
<jester-> busy87: stacca e riattacca il cazzillo
<neramarea> non lo metto in dubbio...
<busy87> ok
<busy87> fatto
<jester-> busy87: iwconfig
<busy87> niente
<busy87> nn esce
<jester-> sigh
<jester-> non vorrei che il driver abbi sminchiato
<jester-> busy87: sudo apt-get install --reinstal linux-headers-`uname -r` linux-backports-modules-cw-3.3-precise-generic-pae
<neramarea> wild-nannes "regolazione del volume"?
<busy87> jester-: il kernel l'ho aggiornato oggi, dopo che è successo il casino
<jester-> busy87: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-`uname -r`
<wild-nannes> neramarea: "Preferenze audio"
<wild-nannes> poi non so che nome ha nella tua distro
<wild-nannes> cambiano da una all'altra asd
<wild-nannes> neramarea: Che DE hai?
<neramarea> wild-nannes boh... io ho la 12.04
<neramarea> e uso gnome-shell 3.4.1
<busy87> fatto jester-
<neramarea> con relativa estensione per i settaggi di pulse
<wild-nannes> neramarea: da terminale ---> gnome-volume-control
<jester-> busy87: prova a riavviare col cazzillo attaccato
<neramarea> comando non trovato
<busy87> okk
<jester-> neramarea: mettile da qui le estensioni https://extensions.gnome.org/
<wild-nannes> neramarea: prova   gnome-sound
<wild-nannes> o al max ---> gnome-sound-applet
<neramarea> jester-... ci sto provando da una settimana: advanced volume mixer con gnome-shell
<neramarea> 3.4.1 non va
<jester-> neramarea: resetta gnome che va a posto
<busy87> fatto jester-
<jester-> busy87: nada?
<busy87> no
<jester-> busy87: ce l'hai il cd con i driver di xp 32 bit?
<busy87> si
<busy87> installo quelli?
<jester-> !ndiswrapper | busy87
<ubot-it> busy87: ndiswrapper is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Ndiswrapper
<neramarea> jester- che resetto?
<jester-> segui la guida
<busy87> ok
<jester-> !gnomereset | neramarea
<ubot-it> neramarea: Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<neramarea> jester- l'ho già fatto... non è servito.
<neramarea> alcune estensioni co la 3.4.1 non ne vogliono sapere di andare
<neramarea> ho anche provato a modificare extension.js, ma niun risultato...
<jester-> neramarea: metti questo, metti su on che si installa https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/142/output-device-chooser-on-volume-menu/
<neramarea> jester- l'ho già provato. non cambia nulla
<jester-> neramarea: io ce l'ho il volume sulla tray
<jester-> mettilo e abilitalo da avanced
<neramarea> anch'io. ma se metto su on advanced volume mixer o extended volume indicator, nessuno dei due produce effetti (e la shell la riavvio, eh?)
<neramarea> rimane la sola icona del volume. con sotto "impostazioni audio2
<neramarea> *"impostazioni audio"
<busy87> jester-: quando do "modprobe ndiswrapper" mi dice "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found."
<busy87> inoltre con "ndiswrapper -l" mi dice "net8192su : driver installed	device (0BDA:8171) present (alternate driver: r8712u)"
<neramarea> jester-?
<neramarea> ho cancellato la cartella advanced volume mixer da /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions ed è partito...
<alessio> oi raga qualcuno mi può dare una mano ad installare sun java al posto di openjdk, mi si blocca ogni volta la chat di minecraft e credo che dipenda proprio da openjdk
<jester-> alessio: sul sito oracle c'è la guida
<jester-> bastga fare copia incolla
<jester-> basta*
<alessio> jester, è un po' ostica da seguire, poi non so come vedere se è andato a buon fine l'installazione o meno :(
<jester-> prima togli le open
<alessio> jester, ok
<jester-> alessio: piu che metterti  gli stessi comandi qui no si puo fare o trovati un ppa con gogol
<alessio> jester, nhaa i ppa non funzionano sono tutti irraggiungibili, oggi non ti dico che macello per rimuovere quelli di ferramosca roberto O.o
<alessio> jester, mi aveva installato il pacchetto a metà, e con -f install mi dava errore...ho provato pure a rimuovere il ppa ma niente mi dava sempre errore alla fine ho editato il file dpkg se non sbaglio
<busy87> alessio: http://www.lffl.org/2012/04/oracle-java-7u4-su-ubuntu-da-ppa.html
<jester-> alessio: lo avevi gia un ppa?
<jester-> se non lo dici
<alessio> jester, si ma poi l'ho rimosso ho provato diverse guide ma niente...
<alessio> busy87, sicuro che funzioni??
<busy87> jester-: credo che ci sia qualche problema con il modulo r8712u...
<busy87> quando stacco la chiavetta esce una schermata di errore
<busy87> stessa cosa quando disattivo il modulo
<busy87> si alessio
<FloodBotIt2> busy87: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<alessio> busy87, ok devo rimuovere openjdk prima??
<busy87> si alessio
<alessio> busy87, nel caso mi da lo stesso problema della chat di minecraft come faccio a rimuovere java 7?? posso usare il gestore pacchetti??
<busy87> alessio: si
<jester-> busy87: se avevi messo nel kernel precedente non dovrebbe influire
<jester-> busy87: hai provato col wrapper?
<busy87> si jester-
<busy87> ma non va
<jester-> con gli xp 32 bit
<busy87> si ho usato quelli
<jester-> busy87: non so che altro dirti
<busy87> vabbè.. grazie lo stesso
<busy87> provo a smanettare un po..
<jester-> busy87: dentro alla chiavetta non ci sono i drivers per linux?
<busy87> ci sono jester- ma non sono compatibili con il kernel 3.x
<busy87> fino al 2.6
<busy87> neanche sul sito ci sono
<jester-> prova a trovare modem switcher
<busy87> che sarebbe?
<jester-> un tool appunto per usare usb come modem
<jester-> non c'è piu nei repo
<busy87> ah capito..
<alessio> nada non va minecraft con sun java 7 :( mi tocca rimettere openjdk
<nicotano> salve
<kimal73> ho preso finalmente pace con il partizionamento
<Skateboard> ciao ragazzi..
<Skateboard> ascolate ma l'ultima versione di ubuntu
<Skateboard> e questa? ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386
<hallino1> Skateboard: sì
<loscaltroarciere> si Skateboard. hai un processore a 32 o a 64 bit?
<Skateboard> 64
<loscaltroarciere> allora ti conviene installare quella con la dicitura amd64.
<Skateboard> il 32 me lo consigliano sempre..
<Skateboard> hallino1 ed e piu potente della 9.04? perche manco un cd riesce a contenerla
<loscaltroarciere> Skateboard la consigliano sempre perché alcuni non sanno che architettura del processore hanno. quanta ram hai?
<hallino1> Skateboard: si è nettamente superiore
<Skateboard> 6.00GB loscaltroarciere
<Skateboard> hallino1 quindi devo usare un dvd non un cd
<hallino1> Skateboard: allora installa ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64
<loscaltroarciere> Skateboard allora installa tranquillamente quella con la dicitura amd64 che fa al caso tuo. ;-)
<hallino1> Skateboard: se fai da usb va bene lo stello
<hallino1> lo stesso*
<Skateboard> diciamo che ho il pc un po potente :D
<Skateboard> meglio del celeron
<neramarea> jester-?
<Skateboard> :D
<Skateboard> ci vediamo fra 15 minuti devo fa i piatti..
<busy87> jester-: ho risolto xD
<jester-> busy87: come
<busy87> mancava la cartella rtl-wifi in /lib/firmware
<busy87> ho messo la live di ubuntu e l'ho copiata
<jester-> busy87: strana cosa
<busy87> forse quando ho installato gli altri driver, si è cancellata
<busy87> si si.. infatti
<jester-> busy87: sta andando con?
<busy87> si..
<busy87> mi sono messo a controllare tutti i log
<busy87> :s
<busy87> e poi mi sono accorto che il modulo che caricava prima.. nn c'era più
<jester-> busy87: si ma mo ch driver sta usando
<busy87> r8712u
<jester-> quindi quello del kernel
<busy87> si
<jester-> doh
<busy87> nn va molto bene... ma meglio di niente
<nicotano> buonasera
<nicotano> sistema xubuntu12,04 64 bit; firefox e chromium su youtube presentano una dominante di colore celeste, purgato e reinstallato  flashplugin-installer ma permane la dominante, cosa fare ?
<nannes> Installare il recessivo e utilizzare la tecnica del dna ricombinante
<nannes> Potrebbe andare ↑
<nannes> lol
<nicotano> :-)
<nannes> nicotano: solo su youtube, o in tutti i video flash'
<nicotano> dammi un link per provare, di solito bazzico su youtube
<nannes> Cercatelo... prova dailymotion ad esempio
<nicotano> ok
<nicotano> nannes,  questo http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xqf6st_sua-altezza-si-sposa_shortfilms   mi sembra normale
<jester-> nicotano: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<nannes> ecco allora flashplayer non c'entra nulla
<nicotano> ciao jester-  grazie, vedo
<nannes> -: Ha detto che li vede blu, non è che non li vede
<nicotano> la cosa assurda è che alcuni video di youtube si vedono regolari
<nannes> ecco lo sapevo :D
<jester-> nicotano: cominciano a lasciar perdere la retrocompatibilità hw
<nicotano> che tradotto in linguaggio terra terra significa ?
<nannes> nicotano: Apri due schede contemporaneamente, una con un video 'blu' e una con un video normale (tutti e due di youtube)
<jester-> nicotano: se hai hw vegiotto ne prendi di piu recente
<nicotano> jester-,  comprato a ottobre 2010
<jester-> nicotano: metti la versione precedente coem da forum che guarisce
<dod> ciao nicotano
<nannes> nicotano:  fai clicDX sul video, prima in uno poi nell'altro, guarda se i menu a comparsa sono diversi fra loro o no
<nicotano> nannes,  sto facendo
<nicotano> ma sono tutti e due blu
<nicotano> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6v_KbslgRs&feature=g-all-c
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> hai detto che alcuni erano perfetti -.-
<nicotano> nannes,  ho fatto la prova sullo stesso video
<nicotano> provo a disabilitare l'accelerazione hardware
<nannes> Perchè non ascolti. Leggi sopra
<nannes> -.-
<nannes> Ascò fai come vuoi...
<nicotano> nannes,  funzia disabilitando
<nannes> auguri
<nicotano> nannes rifaccio come hai detto
<nannes> non chiedere neanche se non hai provato tu
<nannes> ma se funzia cosa stai facendo???
<jester-> nicotano: è il procio che non va daccordo, metti la versione di flash precedente
<nicotano> nannes,  in effetti due video diversi sono diversi anche i menu clic dx
<nicotano> jester-, cmq fino a stamani andava bene
<nannes> ecco appunto come dicevo. Con uno usi flash (quello buono)
<nannes> e con l'altro i codei h264 o webM
<nannes> Quindi hai 2 soluzioni, scegli:
<nannes> 1) disabiliti l'uso di html5 da youtube ----> http://www.youtube.com/html5/
<nannes> 2) Ti aggiusti i codec, perchè hanno qualche problemino (cerca su google h264 ubuntu firefox)
<nicotano> ok
<Alex92> buonasera a tutti, scusate ho appena acquistato delle ip cam, sapete come posso installarle su ubuntu in modo che funzionino tramite wifi?
<filo1234> 0.0
<filo1234> che c'è da installare se sono ip cam?
<filo1234> Alex92: o vuoi un programma per gestirle?
<filo1234> ma di solito basta puntare l'ip della cam via web e vedi quello che riprende..
<filo1234> hanno il loro sw integrato
<Alex92> scusa hai ragione, intendo dire per poterle fare riconoscere al modem e visualizzare da remoto le immagini
<filo1234> ripeto, basta metterle in rete...
<filo1234> Alex92: leggi il manuale delle cam
<Alex92> è davvero pessimo xD
<Alex92> non spiega nulla
<Alex92> ho il wifi acceso, la cam accesa ma non so come muovermi adesso =S
<filo1234> c'è poco da spiegare...collegale alla rete via cavo prima e poi le configuri
<filo1234> Alex92: sei off topic qui, non ha nulla a che fare con ubuntu
<filo1234> chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Alex92> sì le ho collegate al modem con il cavo
<Alex92> ok grazie
<Alex92> chiederò lì
<metatroncube> buona sera a tutti
<loscaltroarciere> Ciao metatroncube.
<metatroncube> ciao scaltro
<loscaltroarciere> metatroncube a te avevo consigliato di installare la versione alternate di Ubuntu?
<metatroncube> si c e lho qui sul desk
<metatroncube> ma
<loscaltroarciere> Funziona tutto?
<metatroncube> non ho tempo lavoro tutto il giorno
<metatroncube> non ancora  ho montato
<loscaltroarciere> Ah ok.
<metatroncube> adesso preparo e mi studio ancora alcune cose e poi il fine settimana ci riprovo
<loscaltroarciere> Ok ok. :-)
<metatroncube> faccio sempre cosi
<loscaltroarciere> Fai bene. Non andare di fretta, documentati bene.
<metatroncube> per fare queste cose serve dell tempo e poi s
<metatroncube> non si possono lasciare le cose a meta
<metatroncube> alle 11 vado a letto
<metatroncube> il finesettimana posso anche fare notte
<metatroncube> stanchissimo , oggi e stato caldo
<metatroncube> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/dscf7082.jpg/  mia postazione
<metatroncube> bach
<spartan31> ciao a tutti
<spartan31> ma sapete su ubunfuffa come si smuffa la muffa??
<spartan31> C'è troppa muffa!!!
<nannes> che schifo
<nannes> non fa neanche ridere
<nannes> almeno un po' più di fantasia
<ADO> ciao a tutti.. ho un problema.. non riesco a stampare..
<ADO> mi aiutate?
<ADO> ho da stampare urgente un doc
<nannes> cazz ho un fortissimo bisogno di soldi. Voglio dare supporto a pagamento
<ADO> se mi risolvi tutti i problemi ti pago io..
<ADO> dipende ovvio quanto chiedi..
<nannes> lol ahah
<nannes> scherzuavo eh :P
<spartan31> nannes potresti iniziare con la muffa
<spartan31> togline un pò
<spartan31> cen'è troppa
<nannes> tu toglila sia dal tuo itaGliano, sia dalle tue rime becere
<nannes> :P
<jester-> !chat | spartan31 nannes
<ubot-it> spartan31 nannes: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<spartan31> can i kick u out, little jester-?
<ado_> ci sei?
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-10
<sudonano> buongiorno a tutti
<sudonano> ho un problema strano, ad ogni riavvio le scorciatoie di compiz funzionano solo se lancio compiz-config-manager senza toccare altro...
<glpiana> ola
<anassimene> ragazzi qualcuno mi saprebbe indicare come associare i file ed2k da firefox ad amule??? ho seguito questa guida ma niente, non sembra funzionare.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084035/ qualche consiglio???
<glpiana> anassimene, non corrisponde alle stringhe che conosco io uello che hai postato
<anassimene> ah
<glpiana> network.protocol-handler.expose.ed2k
<anassimene> glpiana, mi potresti formirmi quelle esatte?
<glpiana> anassimene, segui questa: http://quadrantegamma.wordpress.com/2008/01/26/associare-link-ed2k-a-firefox/
<anassimene> ok glpiana
<glpiana> anassimene, immagino tu debba prima rimuovere le stringhe che avevi aggiunto prima
<anassimene> ok
<anassimene> glpiana, niente non funziona compare sempre la solita scritta
<anassimene> È necessario installare del software aggiuntivo per aprire questo indirizzo.
<anassimene> amule-utils ègià installato glpiana non so cosa si riferisse
<glpiana> anassimene, provo. l'ho fatto parecchio tempo fa
<anassimene> ok sono in fremente attesa glpiana
<glpiana> anassimene, anzi non posso, non avendo idea di dove recuperare poi un link e2dk da provare -.-
<glpiana> anassimene, passamene uno in query
<anassimene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084052/ glpiana
<glpiana> anassimene, sì effettivamente quella procedura non funziona più
<anassimene> diamine... che  fare?
<glpiana> anassimene, aspetta. da about:config aggiungi booleano e metti, come da guida da te postata: network.protocol-handler.expose.ed2k e impostalo come false
<anassimene> così funziona???
<glpiana> anassimene, cerca poi network.protocol-handler.external.ed2k, selezionala e premi tasto destro -> ripristina. poi riavvia firefox
<anassimene> niente...
<glpiana> anassimene, io ho appena provato a fare come ti ho detto e ha funzionato. che versione di firefox hai?
<anassimene> l'ultima
<anassimene> almeno credo....
<anassimene> glpiana, ho aggiornato tutto da poco
<glpiana> anassimene, vai su aiuto -> informazioni su firefox e leggi il primo numero
<anassimene> 13.0.1
<glpiana> la stessa versione che ho io
<glpiana> controlla di avere seguito correttamente le indicazioni, e che le stringhe siano giusto, che la prima sia booleano flase e la seconda una stringa
<glpiana> altro non so dirti
<glpiana> anassimene, eventualmente prova a eseguire la procedura da una sessione ospite (cui puoi avvedere tramite "me menu" in alto a destra sulla barra)
<glpiana> anassimene, però dimmi una cosa. cliccando su un link ed2k cosa ottieni?
<anassimene> ssi pare una pagina in cui mi viene comunicato che il file ed2k necessita l'installazione di un nuovo programma per essere eseguito
<anassimene> si apre
<glpiana> ma non una finestrella, una pagina d firefox intendi
<glpiana> prova da guest come ti ho detto sopra. io devo andare. ciao
<anassimene> ok a presto
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<hallino1> Giorno
<nicotano> salve
<bollito> ciao ho un problema
<bollito> uso una variante di ubuntu
<bollito> express linux
<bollito> e da un po' non mi funziona piu' l'audio
<bollito> come posso fare?
<jester-> !chat | bollito
<ubot-it> bollito: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bollito> ok grazie
<ErVito> bohhh
<ErVito> HoldenC è andato al mare
<ErVito> lol
<ErVito> @seen HoldenC
<ubottu-it> ErVito: HoldenC was last seen in #ubuntu-it 3 days, 22 hours, 33 minutes, and 12 seconds ago: <HoldenC> magari controlla sul wiki
<ErVito> @seen Holden
<ubottu-it> ErVito: Holden was last seen in #ubuntu-it 2 weeks, 0 days, 22 hours, and 1 second ago: <Holden> DrHoffman_nana, credo in .gnupg o qualcosa del genere
<ErVito> uhmmmmmmmm
<ErVito> jester-: ah nonnìììììììììììììììì, quand'è che vai in ferie anche te???
<ErVito> Il canale rimane sguarnito con tutti sti nerds in vacanza
<ErVito> jester-: lol, non c'è un piano ferie del canale? ;D
<jester-> ErVito: sono sempre in ferie
<cristian_c> ErVito, il canale della chat è l'altro :D
<ErVito> jester-: ehhh, quando vai al mare???
<ErVito> cristian_c: te ghe resun, ma noi siamo bulli e abbiamo il nonnino come boss ;)
<jester-> il mare è umido e prendi l'odio
<cristian_c> lol
<ErVito> l'odio?
<jester-> odio/iodio
<ErVito> ahh
<anassimene> ragazzi qualcuno mi saprebbe dire come poter associare i file ed2k da firefox ad amule? Premetto che ho già seguito (senza successo) una guida che ho trovato in rete a questo indirizzo http://quadrantegamma.wordpress.com/2008/01/26/associare-link-ed2k-a-firefox/
<cristian_c> anassimene, non c'è il supporto a link esterni su questi canali
<cristian_c> !chat | anassimene
<ubot-it> anassimene: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> *questo canale
<anassimene> ok
<alessio> oi raga come si avviano le applicazioni in full screen su gnome-shell?? la combinazione fn+f11 non va, funziona solo su unity :(
<alessio> scherzavo funziona XD
<alessio> comunque qualcuno mi potrebbe dire come posso creare degli shortcut?? non sono molto pratico sono abituato al comodissimo tasto destro di windows per fare ste cose :D
<cristian_c> che scherzi sono? :O
<cristian_c> alessio, ma sul desktop?
<jester-> cerca il riban
<alessio> cristian_c yes, ma poi dovrei metterlo nella cairo dock
<cristian_c> jester-, che non è un codice bancario immagino :)
<cristian_c> alessio, quindi qual'è il problema?
<alessio> cristian_c, come creo lo shortcut...questo è il problema :D
<alessio> cristian_c, aspè mi spiego meglio
<cristian_c> alessio, a me funziona
<cristian_c> sarà che non uso gnome shell, ma a me funziona
<alessio> cristian_c, se metto dei file .jar nella cairo dock, me li mette nel recipiente...
<cristian_c> tasto dx -> Crea Nuovo -> Shortcut
<alessio> cristian_c, invece io vorrei che fosse li come un'applicazione, non so se mi sono spiegato bene ma ieri ho avuto una serata devastante XD
<cristian_c> alessio, si vede XD
<alessio> crisitna_c, :D
<cristian_c> quindi riesci a creare lo shortcut nel desktop almeno?
<alessio> cristian_c, si si quello si
<cristian_c> ah ecco
<cristian_c> cosa ci hai messo nello shortcut?
<alessio> cristian_c, comunque ora ho creato un lanciatore personalizzato nella cairo dock, mi potresti dire il comando da dare da terminale per aprire un file .jar??
<cristian_c> immagino: java nome_file.jar
<alessio> cristian_c, in parole povere devo creare uno shortcut di minecraft nella cairo dock XD
<alessio> cristian_c, ok provo
<alessio> cristian_c, mhmhmh niente non va
<cristian_c> hai provato in un terminale?
<cristian_c> mmmhhh...
<alessio> cristian_c, ti spiego, nella cairo dock ho creato un lanciatore personalizzato, ho specificato il percorso del file e nel campo comando ho  scritto sia java sia java MinecraftSP.jar
<alessio> ma quando vado a cliccare il lanciatore non mi avvia minecraft...
<cristian_c> alessio, hai provato in un terminale?
<alessio> cristian_c, ora provo...
<alessio> niente mi da un'errore lo metto su pastebin...
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084244/
<cristian_c> alessio, dove si trova il file .jar
<alessio> cristian_c, uno in scaricati uno sul desktop e uno nella home le ho provate tutte...
<cristian_c> forse ul problema n
<cristian_c> *forse il problema non è lo shortcut
<cristian_c> posta: ls
<alessio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084255/
<cristian_c> alessio, prova: java -jar nome_file.jar
<alessio> scusa ero a mangiare :D
<alessio> ok provo subito
<alessio> cristian_c, ok da terminale funziona :D
<alessio> ok funziona grazie 1000000 :D
<pa> ciao, qualcuno usa luckybackup?
<cristian_c> io no :D
<cristian_c> pa, è un pacchetto presente nei repo ufficiali?
<pa> si
<pa> ho solo un dubbio, del perche' una delle opzioni, anche se la setto sparisce
<pa> forse un bug, o forse e' voluto
<pa> ma non so perche'
<cristian_c> in che senso 'sparisce'?
<pa> nel senso che spunto l'opzione, clicco ok, poi quando riapro le impostazioni, l'opzione non e' selezionata
<cristian_c> pa, forse vanno salvate le modifiche
<pa> per le altre opzioni pero funziona..
<cristian_c> pa, prova a lanciarlo da terminale
<pa> fa uguale
<cristian_c> pa, posta il contenuto del terminale
<cristian_c> !pastebin | pa
<ubot-it> pa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<pa> in realta non stampa nesun debug
<cristian_c> pa, cosa appare invece?
<pa> beh la gui
<pa> sara' un bug
<cristian_c> pa, no, dico sul terminale: cosa appare?
<pa> sul terminale non appare niente, il programma non stampa nessun debug sulla console
<cristian_c> ho capito
<cristian_c> pa, prova con luckbackup -c
<cristian_c> *luckybackup -c
<glpiana> pa, di che opzione parli?
<pa> dell'opzione "delete files on destination"
<pa> che secondo me dovrebbe essere un bel bottone rosso nell'interfaccia, invece di un opzioncina da qualche parte, visto che se vuoi riorganizzare i file ti serve
<glpiana> pa, che io vedo selezionata di default. lo era anche per te al primo avvio?
<pa> credo di si
<pa> se pero la togli
<pa> salvi il task/profilo
<pa>  e poi la provi a rimettere
<pa> non la salva
<pa> almeno qui
<FloodBotIt2> pa: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<glpiana> !enter | pa
<ubot-it> pa: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<pa> 0.4.4
<glpiana> pa, qui su 12.04 si può mettere e togliere senza problemi quella opzione e viene memorizzata correttamente
<nicotano> salve
<ErVito> arieccolo
<ErVito> nicotano: quant'è che non ti si vede???
<nicotano> ciao ErVito
<ErVito> nicotano: come la va?
<nicotano> si va avanti,  e si combatte
<ErVito> ll
<ErVito> lol*
<alessio> ragazzi ho un problemino con plymouth...avendo i driver proprietari ati, ho scaricato plymouth manager e applicato il fix, il problema è che ora plymouth fa schifo è di un viola diverso dall'originale e c'è una scritta piccola  in mezzo con scritto ubuntu 12.04...
<alessio> ma fa davvero schifo così...scusate se ho scritto un po' a casaccio, ma sto guardando i simpson e non riesco a concentrarmi :D
<TaLaDo> -.-
<alessio> preciso che prima plymouth non andava se non con i driver open...
<pa> tra l'altro ci fosse un modo semplice per eliminarlo, sto plymouth
<alessio> pa, gia...se vuoi puoi installare grub 2.00, il problema è che manca anche il memtest86
<alessio> pa, sono riuscito a rimuovere l'animazione di plymouth :D
<alessio> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub e modifichi la voce GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" con "nosplash noquiet" :D
<alessio> poi dai un bel sudo update-grub2 e sei apposto :D
<nicotano> salve
<anassimene> ragazzi ho montato un hd tramite usb e lanciando il comando fdisk da terminale ho la seguente risposta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084419/, cosa significa????
<stevr1it> ciao a tutti, ho ubuntu 12.10 ed ho comprato un dvd e non lo legge con nessun software disponibile, mi da questo errore: Could not read DVD. This may be because the DVD is encrypted and a DVD decryption library is not installed. cosa devo fare?
<hallino1> stevr1it: provato a vedere i vari codec installati?
<hallino1> stevr1it: o scaricati vlc
<hallino1> stevr1it: puoi farlo dal market o da terminale sudo apt-get install vlc
<stevr1it> hallino1, già installato, ora provo con i dirver di medibuntu
<jester1-> stevr1it: serve una lib che non ricordo, installa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<stevr1it> risolto grazie.
<stevr1it> mancavano dei driver per decriptare. ciao
<jester1-> o usa vlc che dei codecs se ne sbatte
<alessio> oi raga, ho un problema, quando spengo il pc, invece dell'animazione di ubuntu mi esce fuori una schermata gialla inguardabile e all'accensione invece dell'animazione mi si presenta una schermata viola...
<anassimene> ragazzi ho montato un hd tramite usb e lanciando il comando fdisk da terminale ho la seguente risposta http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084419/, cosa significa????
<jester1-> /dev/mmcblk0  mai visto
<jester1-> anassimene: ma è un norlaale hd?
<jester1-> normale
<anassimene> jester-, si tratta di un hd  esterno
<anassimene> normale credo
<anassimene> funzionava fino a qualche tempo fa
<jester1-> anassimene: sembrerebbe un dev da scheda sd
<jester1-> con quel fs è formattato
<jester1-> quale
<anassimene> aspetto che controllo
<anassimene> si c'è....
<anassimene> adesso l'ho smontato
<anassimene> e tolto
<anassimene> proprio fisicamente... jester-
<anassimene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084503/ ecco jester-
<kakkola> m date una manocon la chiavetta della 3 ?
<kakkola> ho messo la chiavetta nel pc e non appare nulla
<kakkola> ho anche il cd
<kakkola> c'è nessuno ?
<jester-> anassimene: mo è giusto
<jester-> sdb dovrebbe essere l'esterno
<anassimene> esatto
<anassimene> ma si può formattare con un procedimento dall'usuale da terminale per farlo ritornare come nuovo?
<Jack1988> Ciao a tutti, sto cercando di creare uno script in bash; nello script c'e': COUNT = `ls /var/spool/ | wc -l' e quando starto lo script l'output e': COUNT: comando non trovato... any ideas?
<Jack1988> Ciao a tutti, sto cercando di creare uno script in bash; nello script c'e': COUNT = `ls /var/spool/ | wc -l' e quando starto lo script l'output e': COUNT: comando non trovato... qualche idea?
<loscaltroarciere> kakkola ci sei? vedi se nel networkmanager te la riconosce in automatico...
<kakkola> dovè il networkmenager ?
<loscaltroarciere> in alto a destra dove ti colleghi con il wireless...
<loscaltroarciere> kakkola allora?
<jester-> anassimene: sipuo pure riverginare in 3 secondi
<kakkola> ho cliccato su Mofidica conessioni
<anassimene> dichi jester-
<jester-> affermo
<kakkola> non c'è la tre
<anassimene> e comesseffa'???? jester-
<loscaltroarciere> kakkola sei andato nelle impostazioni del network manager?
<kakkola> ho scisciato modifica
<loscaltroarciere> ma ti elenca i piani tariffari?
<kakkola> poi ce informazioni conessione
<kakkola> i piani tariffati dove ?
<jester-> anassimene: sempre che sia sdb dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<loscaltroarciere> clicca su modifica e vedi se te l'ha riconosciuta kakkola...
<kakkola> io non la vedo la chiavetta
<kakkola> forse e rotta
<jester-> anassimene: con sudo prima
<loscaltroarciere> kakkola: hai provato ad aggiungerla manualmente e a creare il piano tariffario?
<kakkola> e come si fa ?
<anassimene> ci provo.... grazie devo incominciare a opiare da dd??? jester-
<loscaltroarciere> sempre dalle impostazioni del netwok managr kakkola.
<kakkola> clicco aggiungo
<kakkola> ah, su banda larga mobile ?
<kakkola> io guardavo su via cavo
<jester-> anassimene: sudo  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<jester-> anassimene: poi è da ripartizionare
<anassimene> ok!!!!!!!
<loscaltroarciere> kakkola si, su banda larga mobile.
<davide_> ciauz , vado
<anassimene> jester-, questo è quanto http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084599/
<jester-> anassimene: ha fatto, controlla con gparted e ripartiziona
<anassimene> ok
<anassimene> jester-, forse per me è una cattiva notizia ma è comparsa una finestra con scritta si è verificato un errore
<jester-> anassimene: dove
<kakkola> scusa assassimene mi chiama mia madre
<anassimene> jester-, su gparted
<anassimene> kakkola il tuo nome ti si addice...
<jester-> anassimene: riavvia
<anassimene> ok a tra poco
<anassimene> ci sono.... jester-
<jester-> anassimene: riprova
<anassimene> riavviando non viene visualizzato automaticamente....
<anassimene> riprovo con gparted?
<jester-> come fa montarlo se non è partizionato
<anassimene> quale tipo di modell mi consigli di dare nella creazione della partizione
<anassimene> msdos aix amiga bd
<anassimene> bsd dvh gpt mac pc98 sun loop
<jester-> anassimene: ti chiede di fare la tabella prima
<jester-> msdos
<anassimene> jester-, adesso risulta non allocato... proseguo con Dispositivo -> Crea tabella partizioni...
<anassimene> excusez moi
<anassimene> volevo dire Partizione -> Nuova
<anassimene> Partizione Primaria o Estesa????
<jester-> anassimene: quante partizioni ti servono
<jester-> la regola è: 4 primarie, se ne servono di piu 3 primarie e una estesa nella quale mettere altre logiche
<anassimene> almeno tre su due delle quali vorrei installare due sistemi operativi... la terza funzionerebbe da archivio
<jester-> allora fai primarie
<anassimene> ok
<anassimene> files system ntfs e ext2
<kakkola> assassimene ci sei ?
<jester-> anassimene: sempre a cosa ti serve e con quale sistema lo usi
<jester-> anassimene:  ntfs roba win etx4 linux
<anassimene> ok
<kakkola> ciao
<kakkola> allora
<jester-> anassimene: se ci devi installare win fai la prima un ntfs
<kakkola> non ce niente in banda larga
<anassimene> ok jester- questo lo sapevo....
<jester-> kakkola: problema?
<kakkola> ka chiavetta 3
<kakkola> non funxiona
<kakkola> e non la vedo in banda larga in alto a destra
<kakkola> assassimene mi stava aiutando
<kakkola> ora sto usando il cavo dal ufficio di mio padre
<loscaltroarciere> kakkola nelle impostazioni del network manager, in banda larga, prova a cliccare su crea connessione o una roba del genere e vedi che ti riporta.
<kakkola> si apre una finestra
<loscaltroarciere> che dice sta finestra?
<kakkola> ma non mi fa cliccare per scegliere il distositivo
<kakkola> dice qualsiasi distositivo
<loscaltroarciere> cosa c'è scritto in questa finestra kakkola?
<loscaltroarciere> ok. dimmi che chiavetta è. modello.
<jester-> kakkola: collegandola la monta come una isb dati?
<jester-> usb
<kakkola> quanto la attacco non succede nulla
<kakkola> o anche provato con il cd ma niente
<loscaltroarciere> kakkola che modello è?
<jester-> kakkola: 12.04?
<anassimene> jester-, gparted confema che tutte le operazioni sono state concluse con successo... spero tutto funzioni....
<kakkola> Huawei E353
<jester-> dentro alla penna non ci sono i driver linux?
<loscaltroarciere> ok kakkola. spé un secondo.
<jester-> mi pare vada di serie
<kakkola> non succede niene
<jester-> kakkola: hai la 12.04 o un tarocco
<nicotano> salve
<kakkola> o la ultima
<kakkola> credo sia la 12
<jester-> kakkola: uname -r
<kakkola> che vuoi dire ?
<nicotano> ti dice la versione del kernel
<kakkola> ah devio scrivere
<kakkola> scrivo un attimo
<anassimene> jester-, comunque gparted sta perdendo a ricercare le partizioni.... è un cattivo segno?
<kakkola> 3.2.23 dice
<kakkola> devo aggiornare ?
<jester-> kakkola: si siamo a 26
<kakkola> veramente siamo al 10
<nicotano> lsb_release -a
<nicotano>  
<jester-> kakkola: sul forum ammaregano dicono che riavviando compare
<jester-> ha il 3-2
<loscaltroarciere> jester- le chiavette vengono riconosciute dal kernel ma va configurato il piano tariffario. non trollare. -.-
<jester-> loscaltroarciere: se nm non la vede cosa ci fai col tariffario
<loscaltroarciere> anzi, se vuoi trollare vai nell'altro canale gentilmente. grazie.
<jester-> loscaltroarciere: va che ti sbagli, questo non è il canale chat
<loscaltroarciere> appunto, se devi trollare fallo nell'altro canale per favore non rompere le balotas. :-)
<anassimene> jester-, http://imagebin.org/220191 questo è il risultato finale di gparted...
<jester-> loscaltroarciere: scherzi o fai sul serio
<jester-> anassimene: formatta sdb3
<anassimene> ok Jack1988
<anassimene> ok jester-
<jester-> kakkola: alura arriva sto lsb_release -a?
<jester-> è borlato giu
<Aizram> jester-, lol
<jester-> hihi
<jester-> Aizram: visto lo scaltro?
<Aizram> eh sono appena arrivata
<jester-> Aizram: o ciapà su del troll
<Aizram> che mi sono persa?
<Aizram> ahhhhh
<Aizram> allora mi sono persa poco!
<jester-> lol
<jester-> Aizram: gia buona che non mi ha dato del froscc
<Aizram> hihihihi :D
<anassimene> jester-, la partizione sdb3 non è formattabile almeno così sembra...
<jester-> anassimene: delete e rifalla
<anassimene> ok
<kakkola> allora funziona
<anassimene> perde molto tempo a rilevare i dispositivi...forse una delle partizioni è danneggiata in più cluster... si dice così jester-
<jester-> anassimene: chiudi gparted
<jester-> anassimene: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb3
<anassimene> se ti interessa jester- siccome avevo aperto gparted da terminale ti posso linkare... il testo di gparted registrato dal terminale
<anassimene> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084732/ jester-
<anassimene> jester-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1084738/
<jester-> anassimene: rivergina e rifai il tutto se da ancora problemi è hd andato
<anassimene> ok
<anassimene> ma mi sa che è andato
<jester-> sperem de no
<anassimene> jester-, potrei fare tutto da terminale, sembra più veloce, solo che necessito di un aiuto
<anassimene> come dovrei iniziare?
<jester-> anassimene: rivergina da terminale
<anassimene> fatto
<jester-> poi gprted usa comunque gli stessi comandi
<anassimene>  sudo  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1 questo
<anassimene> ok
<jester-> e vedi comodo cosa fai
<anassimene> vabbuono
<marvin__> ciao ,, vorrei allargare la partizione /dev/sda9 su altre due (sda1 e sda8) cancellandole dal disco
<marvin__> sarebbe prima volta che uso GParted
<ingamedeo> marvin__, Puoi farlo da GParted Live
<marvin__> <ingamedeo> cioè?
<marvin__> in GParted si può da vari ext4 (4 vari sda con ext4) farlo diventare tutt'uno???
<vit_o> buona sera a tutti
<vit_o> volevo sapere come si chiama il 'terminale' di ubuntu. quello di base per intenderci. Codeblocks mi apre  i programmi con xterm  e io vorrei aprirli con quello, mi potete dare una mano?
<searching> Salve mi servirebbe una mano per installare l'interfaccia grafica di bumblebee dal sito del progetto non riesco a venirne a capo
<DD3my> buonasera a tutti
<searching> salve come faccio ad installare un programma se ho solo la cartella con il codice sorgente?
<jester-> searching: che programma
<sda0786_> salve
<Aizram> ciao sda0786_ :D
<sda0786_> affollato vedo :)
<ado> ciao, ho un problema con la stampante.. lancio una stampa ma non succede nulla..
<ado> ho un problema con firefox per i video..
<jester-> ado: flash?
<ado> ho un problema con thunderbird con la posta tin.it... utilizzando infostrada..
<neramarea> 'sera. firefox mi crasha di continuo, quando usa flash. il plugin l'ho scaricato da adobe, perchè quello presente nei repo non ne vuol sapere di funzionare. c'è modo di risolvere? ho googlato, ma non ho trovato nulla di utile...
<ado> mi sa che c'è perchè su youtube i video li vedo.. ma su facebook opp video della repubblica.it no..
<jester-> ado: infostrada non fa scaricare da altri provider, serve un plugin a ricordarsi come si chiama
<ado> cioè?
<ado> io riuscivo con xp
<ado> utilizzavo freepops
<jester-> ado: si vede che avevi il client col cazzillo
<jester-> ecco freepops
<ado> anche avendo infostrada scaricavo la posta con freepops
<jester-> ado: e che ti ho detto appena sopra
<jester-> ado: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<jester-> ado: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Messaggistica/KmailConFreepops
<neramarea> jester- aiuto... crashò!
<jester-> neramarea: cu fu
<neramarea> 'sera. firefox mi crasha di continuo, quando usa flash. il plugin l'ho scaricato da adobe, perchè quello presente nei repo non ne vuol sapere di funzionare. c'è modo di risolvere? ho googlato, ma non ho trovato nulla di utile...
<neramarea> pensavo avessi letto
<jester-> neramarea: sarà la decima volta
<jester-> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<neramarea> che NON trovo soluzioni? ;-)
<jester-> neramarea: ti serve un pc piu recente o un flash piu antico
<jester-> neramarea: se vai per i cazzi tuoi
<jester-> leggi la guida
<ErVito> lol
<ErVito> jester-: nonninoooo, con maggior garbo, se no canonical ci dà la maglia nera per il supporto :(
<jester-> ado: http://forum.mozillaitalia.org/index.php?topic=15365.0
<jester-> ErVito: magari ci invitano a londra per uno stage
<jester-> ci fanno un bel portatile
<ErVito> jester-: sìsì, un bel dellone, non aspettarti una melinda ehh... lol
<jester-> ErVito: a caval donato non si guarda un bocca
<neramarea> jester- io quale dovrei sostituire? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1085097/
<jester-> neramarea: ma che ubuntu hai
<jester-> mica sta li
<neramarea> 12.04
<neramarea> locate non mente
<jester-> neramarea: solo che nella 12.04 sta in /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<neramarea> ...se installato da repo, probabilmente...
<jester-> neramarea: se non sta lo a ff non gli garba
<dod> e' uguale.  se lo prendi da adobe lo devi mettere li.
<jester-> quindi togli la roba foresta , installa flashplugin-installer e poi sostituisci il file
<jester-> dod: ad avere ubuntu
<jester-> dod: mint o debian non si sa dove te lo mettono
<neramarea> ehi, ehi... mica ce l'ho messo io, eh? ci si è inziccato da sè... ok, come elimino tutta la fuffa relativa a flash?
<dod> basta un locate  e vedi dove lo devi mettere
<jester-> neramarea: mica veniamo giu dalla montagna con la piena
<neramarea> ??
<jester-> dod: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1085097/
<jester-> dod: ti pare regolare?
<dod> no
<jester-> /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so
<jester-> questo è regolare
<dod> togli dal gestor pacchetti tutto quello che riguarda flash.
<dod> poi elimini i file rimasti relativi a flash
<dod> le directory inutili non fanno danno.
<jester-> dod: ma se non ha ubuntu fa il cane che si mangia la coda
<dod> poi installi flashplugin-installer
<dod> se non ha ubuntu deve chiedere sul canale che supporta il suo so.
<jester-> si mint è canale zombie
<jester-> in debian ti fanculano dopo 3 indicazioni
<neramarea> jester- dimmi come faccio a fartelo vedere da terminale...
<dod> uname -a
<jester-> neramarea: fai come ti abbiamo detto dopo aver tolto le ciofeche strane
<jester-> neramarea: dpkg -S /etc/issue
 * ErVito consiglia a neramarea un bel piallone
<neramarea> base-files: /etc/issue
<neramarea> ora vado a magnà... poi provo a eliminare...
<jester-> mettiti bene in forze e non magiare piccante
<marcovaldo> ragazzi ho un problema con il doppio avvio dei sistemi operativi...
<jester-> marcovaldo: cioè?
<marcovaldo> sul mio notebook avevo installato l'ultima versione di ubuntu 12.04 ma proprio oggi ho installato una versione di win xp su una delle tre partizioni del mio hard disk... così non riuscivo ad accedere alla partizione linux
<marcovaldo> con rescatux sono riuscito a stabilire il precedetnte boot
<jester-> marcovaldo: forse se spieghi il problema
<marcovaldo> cioè adesso accedo solo alla partizione linux
<marcovaldo> come faccio ad impostare un doppio avvio jester- mi sono spiegato... litigo parecchio con l'italionao
<marcovaldo> italiano
<jester-> marcovaldo: spiega cosa è successo
<marcovaldo> prima sul mio notebook c'era installao solo ubuntu
<marcovaldo> poi accanto ad ubuntu, su una partizione diversa ho installato win xp, ma forse win xp non riesce a gestire un doppio avvio,
<jester-> poi?
<jester-> marcovaldo: è semplice la cosa, xp resetta mbr dove è installato il bootloadergrub
<marcovaldo> poi tramite rescatux riesco ad avviare ubuntu, senza che ci sia la possibilità di scelta dei sistemi operativi...
<jester-> marcovaldo: quindi ti paerte xp?
<marcovaldo> jester-, yes
<jester-> marcovaldo: sei in ubuntu adesso?
<marcovaldo> almeno partiva
<marcovaldo> yes
<ErVito> lol
<jester-> marcovaldo: hai un solo hd?
<marcovaldo> si
<jester-> marcovaldo: apri un terminale
<marcovaldo> vedo anche la partizione dove ho installato win xp
<marcovaldo> jester-, fatto
<jester-> marcovaldo: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<marcovaldo> fatto
<marcovaldo> pasto il risultato
<jester-> marcovaldo: sudo update-grub
<marcovaldo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085168/
<marcovaldo> jester-, ho fatto l'update...
<jester-> marcovaldo: ma che distro hai sembra grub1
<marcovaldo> questo è il risultato
<marcovaldo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085172/
<marcovaldo> ma distro sta per distratto o disastro????
<ErVito> omg
<jester-> marcovaldo: hai un sistema vecchio
<jester-> è ancora con grub1
<marcovaldo> ah jester...
<jester-> marcovaldo: uname -r
<marcovaldo> è un problema?
<marcovaldo> 3.2.0-26-generic
<jester-> marcovaldo: hai pacioccato di brutto eh?
<ErVito> lol
<jester-> marcovaldo: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<Lihey> Buonasera, ho qualche problema col gestore degli aggiornamenti... mi risulta che ho 119 aggiornamenti da installare ma ogni volta che provo a insatllarli ottengo un messaggio di errore che mi dice che l'operazione potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati e mi fa chiudere tutto. Qualcuno mi saprebbe suggerire un metodo per risolvere il problema ? ( xubuntu 12.04 su vecchio pc fisso ) ringrazio anticipatamente per l'aiu
<Lihey> to ^_^
<marcovaldo> jester-, sta installando, purtroppo io paciocco sempre
<jester-> Lihey: hai aggiunto dei repo foresti senza importare la chiave, dai yes i si quando chiede
<nickanc> lihey hai aggiunto repositories aggiuntivi oltre a quelli di default?
<marcovaldo> ;)
<drox_> Salve a tutti, avrei bisogno di sapere il percorso dove caricare un profilo colore icc
<marcovaldo> jester-, ha concluso l'installazione
<marcovaldo> rido i comandi di pocanzi
<jester-> marcovaldo: sudo grub.
<drox_> dovrei avere nella mia home la cartelal nascosta .color/icc ma non c'è?
<jester-> marcovaldo: sudo grub-installa /dev/sda
<Lihey> no non credo O.o
<jester-> marcovaldo: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<marcovaldo> grub command not found
<jester-> era in it hihih
<Lihey> non mi pare di aver aggiunto repositories in alcun modo
<marcovaldo> mi sembra strano perchè l'avevo installato io personalmente poco fa
<nannes> drox_: Dovresti installare un paio di pacchetti mi sembra, poi caricarli con xcalib
<marcovaldo>  sudo grub-install /dev/sda Installation finished. No error reported.
<marcovaldo> sembra che tutto sia andatoper il verso giusto...
<drox_> nannes io xcalib lo ho già caricato, volevo farfe una prova prima di usarlo per tutto il sistema
<jester-> marcovaldo: sudo update-grub e fa vedere
<drox_> pensavo ci fosse una cartella di sistema dove metterli che i programmi tipo gimp, krita ecc.. se lo prendevano in autonomia
<jester-> Lihey: sudo apt-get update e metti la pappardella nel pastebin
<Lihey> Jester: non mi chiede niente durante l'operazione... mi dice solo che la cosa potrebbe richiedere l'installazione di pacchetti non fidati e l'unico tasto disponibile sulla finestra è "chiudi"
<marcovaldo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085185/ eque qua
<marcovaldo> come ti sembra jester- ?
<jester-> marcovaldo: riavvia
<nannes> drox_: Se lo vuoi caricare per tutto il sistema, se non sbaglio c'è l'opzione dal pannello di controllo
<nannes> se cosi si puo chiamare :P
<nannes> vai su "colore"
<nannes> scegli il tuo monitor
<nannes> e premi su "aggiungi profilo"
<marcovaldo> ok a tra poco
<nannes> drox_: Da li lo porti nel percorso del tuo profilo ICC, e premi ADD. fatto
<jester-> Lihey: sudo apt-get update e metti la pappardella nel pastebin
<drox_> mmm ci provo io però uso kde spero sia uguale :D
<nannes> drox_: Altrimenti, da terminale è ancora più semplice:
<nannes> dispwin nome_profilo_colore_con_percorso.icc
<drox_> chiaro
<drox_> !!!
<drox_> grazie
<Lihey> ok dovrebbe essere questo...   http://pastebin.com/SSQeyg8z
<jester-> Lihey: si è sminchiato il portachiavi di apt e mi sa che il server extra è giu
<jester-> Lihey: le chiavi le sistemi con
<Lihey> O.O tradotto ?
<jester-> !gpgerror
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gpgerror'
<jester-> !gpgerr
<ubot-it> Se ricevi errori di chiave GPG dopo aver aggiunto dei repository personalizzati, identifica la chiave GPG che  restituisce l'errore ricevuto ( per esempio  437D05B5 ) ed esegui da terminale:  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<jester-> Lihey: una volta importate le chiavi riprova
<jester-> se ancora non entra nel server prova piu tardi
<Lihey> O.o ok... ci provo... ( mi sento niubbo all'ennesima potenza in questo momento  )
<jester-> Lihey: tutti lo siamo stati
 * hallino1 conferma con jester-
<Lihey> piccolo problema.. il terminale non riconosce nessuno dei due comandi O.O
<nannes> Lihey: Occhio a non lasciare spazi prima del comando! ;)
<Lihey> mi spiego... intendo gpgerror...
<Lihey> sempre ammesso che fosse un comando da terminale ( così l'ho interpretato O.O )
<nannes> gpgerror non è mica il comando da mettere
<Lihey> ecco appunto ç_ç
<nannes> il comando è questo, guarda:  (dove, al posto di <codice_chiaveGPG> metti il codice visualizzato nel tuo messaggio d'errore!) ;)
<nannes> gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <codice_chiaveGPG> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<Lihey> ah ok... riprovo
<xenlin_AWAY> notte
<neramarea> ok, forse ci siamo... come faccio a verificare la versione di flash in uso?
<Lihey> digitato  "   gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <BADSIG 16126D3A3E5C119> && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update   "
<Lihey> ma mi dice che c'è un errore di sintassi: && non è atteso vicino al token
<Lihey> tolte le <> mi accetta il comando ma mi dice che quella non è una chiave gpg... ricomincio...
<Lihey> ok dovrei aver importato una chiave, fra i risultati comunque mi dice che non è stata trovata alcuna chiave definitivamente affidabile, non so quanto sia grave O.o provedo con le successive che davano errore
<Carlin0> neramarea, dpkg -l | grep flash
<neramarea> Carlin0... il nulla!
<Carlin0> neramarea, hai installato da repo ?
<neramarea> no Carlino. in teoria ho appena fatto un downgrade
<Carlin0> neramarea, se hai scaricato il tar.gz e lo hai scompattato e spostato non credo ci sia modo di sapere la versione
<neramarea> capisco... devo solo verificare se la 102 (se ho eseguito tutto in maniera corretta) non crasha più, insomma...
<Lihey> ripetuto il processo per entrambe le chiavi che davano errore, provato a fare l'aggiornamento ma continuano a dare errore ç_ç
<neramarea> Carlin0 ho verificato qui http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ Ho in effetti la .102 come volevo
<neramarea> 'notte a tutti, gente.
<Lihey> riprovo piu tardi come indicato...
<jester-> Lihey: --recv-keys 16126D3A3E5C119
<jester-> etc etc
<Lihey> non ho capito...devo ripetere la procedura ?
<Lihey> mi sa che sono andati via O.o
<Lihey> buona notte a tutti
<ErMagno> la compilazione del kernel può migliorare la durata della batteria?
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-11
<Alex92> buongiorno, scusate ho delle ipcam appena comprate della easyn e nonostante le abbia configurate, ed abbia configurato il modem, così come descritto dalle istruzioni, al momento mi funzionano solo tramite lan, come potrei fare?
<ub_> salve
<ub_> ho una internet key alcatel della wind da voler utlizzare con una sim tim
<ub_> ma appena la inserisco nel pc con ubuntu non viene rilevata
<ub_> ho seguito un paio di guide ma niente
<ub_> come posso risolvere
<ub_> qualcuno sa come installare la internet key
<ub_> qualcuno sa come installare la internetkey
<Odo> Giorno
<pinuzzu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085762/ ragazzi mi sapreste individuare in questo file testo il nome della mia scheda madre????
<stesev1> qualcono potrebbe suggerirmi un buon programma per modificare il master boot record?
<gian_> ciao, come mai quando inserisco le cuffie nel mio notebook il suono si sente sia sulle cuffie che sulle casse??
<cristian_c> gian_, è una questione di jack sense
<cristian_c> siginifica che il jack_sense non è attivato
<cristian_c> *significa
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Aizram> jester-, :D
<jester-> Aizram: ;)
<gian_> cristian_c, come si fa ad attivare "jack sense"?
<cristian_c> gian_, non credo sia così semplice, dovresti controllare anche la configurazione di alsa
<gian_> cristian_c, andando in alsamixer non trovo niente riguardo le cuffie o riguardo jack sense
<cristian_c> gian_, controlla il file di configurazione
<gian_> cristian_c, il file di configurazione si trova in /proc/asound?
<cristian_c> gian_, controlla /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<gian_> cristian_c, sono andato ma non ho visto niente strano, te lo posto??
<DAMN3dg1rl> kopete dopo l'aggiornamento di skype a 4.0 non comunica più con esso. anzi rende impossibile l'avvio pure in maniera indipendente .da linea di comando skype afferma che sia già stata creato un "dump"
<DAMN3dg1rl> è una caratteristica della nuova versione di skype ??
<jester-> skype è ms
<jester-> vuoi che curino linux?
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, qua il problema è di kopete direi ........ mancherà qualcosa nelle dbus session
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, l'ha curato in realtà . si è passati a 4.0 con 5 mesi di ritardo .
<jester-> spera peace che è culo e camicia con un paio di dev kde
<DAMN3dg1rl> ecco
<DAMN3dg1rl> altro casino
<DAMN3dg1rl> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade //
<DAMN3dg1rl> soluzione delle dipendenze..//Unable to resolve dependencies for the upgrade: no solution found//Impossibile risolvere le dipendenze in modo sicuro. Eseguire con --full-resolver.
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, qua che ne pesni ?
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: non dice quali dipendenze e per cosa
<jester-> ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, no . solo quello
<jester-> fai il safe che che non dovrebbe sminchiare
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, safe-upgrade ? con ogni livello di upgrade da lo stesso errore
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: sudo apt.get upgrade che dice
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, uguale
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: strano che apt non dica a cosa servono le dipendenze- disabilita i ppa va
<DAMN3dg1rl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085896/ non vedo ppa
<OverMe> fa vedere sudo apt-get update
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: prova a cambiare server
<DAMN3dg1rl> OverMe, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085900/
<jester-> Trovato http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main amd64 Packages
<jester-> Trovato http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main i386 Packages
<jester-> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main TranslationIndex
<jester-> questi cosa sono
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, hai idea a cosa si riferiscano '
<DAMN3dg1rl> ?
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: se non lo sai tu che ce li hai messi
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, temo che sia il deb di skype ufficiale che abbia messo un ppa automaticamente
<jester-> skype uffuciale sta nei repo e per la 64 si deve installare il 386
<jester-> sega ppa e skype e fai da repo normali
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, nei repo sta la 2.0 . che non è più compatibile con la 4.01 presente su osx e winz
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: comincia a disattivare il ppa
<OverMe> ls -al /etc/apt/source.list.d/
<jester-> aiò nicotano
<DAMN3dg1rl> OverMe, par vuoto
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<OverMe> *sources
<DAMN3dg1rl> totale  8drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 apr 20 12:21  .drwxr-xr-x 6 root root 4096 mag 22 12:32 ..
<jester-> bel mistero aggiorna un ppa senza averlo
<jester-> ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, ?
<jester-> dai bene il comando con souerces
<jester-> sources.list.d
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, non trovo i ppa che hai citato
<DAMN3dg1rl> solo quello di chromium che mi è indispensabile
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: se ci sono nell'ugrade vuol dire che li hai
<OverMe> sudo grep ppa -R /etc/apt/
<DAMN3dg1rl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1085910/
<OverMe> e facendo il safe-upgrade col --full-resolver ?
<DAMN3dg1rl> proviamo . diciamo che la cosa mi pareva strana
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, continuo a non trovare quei packs
<DAMN3dg1rl> o meglio quei ppa
<DAMN3dg1rl> OverMe, http://pastebin.com/MfkLiFCt
<DAMN3dg1rl> che ne dici?
<DAMN3dg1rl> io ho il sospetto che il fatto del cambio di kernel abbia sminchiato qualcosa
<DAMN3dg1rl> OverMe, possibile?
<OverMe> possibile
<OverMe> con che kernel sei?
<DAMN3dg1rl> 3.2.0-24-generic
<OverMe> non penso sia molto felice se gli disinstalli il kernel che stai usando
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install -f
<OverMe> che narra?
<DAMN3dg1rl> OverMe, ho dato yes :(
<OverMe> :|
<DAMN3dg1rl> OverMe, bloccato mentre scaricava
<DAMN3dg1rl> OverMe, niente di rilevabile
<OverMe> installa prima a mano il kernel nuovo se te lo fa fare
<OverMe> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.2.0-26 linux-headers-3.2.0-26-generic  linux-image-3.2.0-26-generic
<OverMe> ah ma aspettaaaaa, solo gli headers ti vuole levare
<DAMN3dg1rl> OverMe, apt/aptitude elimina prima o poi ?
<OverMe> niente, ridai quello di prima e yes
<DAMN3dg1rl> OverMe, isntallato a mano ora
<OverMe> non importa, ridai il --full-resolve
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: aggiorni spesso la distro nè
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, non ne ho l'abitudine ........ lavoravo su una stable prima
<DAMN3dg1rl> mea culpa
<jester-> perché adesso cosa usi
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, rispetto a debian squeeze ora e lenny prima mi sembra molto una testing ubuntu......
<jester-> torna indietro alla 10.04 che lè instess della debian stable
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, mi basterà un reminder .
<hallino1> Giorno a tutti!
<jester-> 'ngiorno hallino1
<hallino1> Uèla jester-
<DAMN3dg1rl> 'ciorno
<hallino1> Ciao anche a te DAMN3dg1rl
<DAMN3dg1rl> risolto gente . grazie
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: ricordati di riavviare col kernel nuovo che del vecchio non hai piu gli headers
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, thank ;)
<glpiana> ola
<hallino1> Uè glpiana
<glpiana> ciao hallino1
<Shin3> glpiana, anche di qua
<glpiana> ovunque
<Shin3> il salut
<jester-> DAMN3dg1rl: ghe rivà 'l peace-
<DAMN3dg1rl> jester-, ;)
<AlexTux> ciao ragazzi, conoscete playdeb.net ? è affidabile?
<Kvashir> ciao a tutti, qualcuno può aiutarmi a risolvere il seguente problema? : Ho un notebook con L'Apu VISION di AMD che monta doppia scheda video 6620G (interna) + 6470M(Esterna) Con entrambi i drivers radeon ed FGLRX il notebook soffre di temperature altissime che portano allo spegnimento dopo poco. Il problema dovrebbe essere causato dal "non switch" della scheda video, Anche se disattivata la 6470 resta cmq accesa. Come posso risolve
<glpiana> !chat | AlexTux
<ubot-it> AlexTux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> Kvashir, le schede sono disattivabili da bios?
<Kvashir> no purtroppo... :8
<Kvashir> *:(
<AlexTux> glpiana, scusa, ma perché non è inerente? Vorrei sapere se i responsy di playdeb sono affidabili o meno
<glpiana> AlexTux, perchè i repository esterni non hanno supporto su questo canale
<AlexTux> glpiana, ok grazie
<glpiana> Kvashir, ora stai usando i radeon o gli fglrx?
<Kvashir> ora sono su win, comunque ho installato gli fglrx
<Kvashir> con i radeon è impossibile tenerlo acceso.
<Kvashir> Tra le altre cose, il notebook è nuovo, non c'entrano le ventole o la polvere...
<glpiana> Kvashir, avrei bisogno anzitutto di vedere il contenuto del file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kvashir> Uhm, ti serve nello specifico? Perchè devo reinstallare tutto... Altrimenti posso dirti che con aticonfig --initial rilevava solo la periferica con id 2:0:0 e non la 0:1:0 che dovevo aggiungere a mano per far partire X
<glpiana> Kvashir, ecco allora quello che ti avrei fatto fare riguarda proprio questo: eliminare da xorg.conf ogni traccia di quella che fa scaldare il pc e lasciare solo l'altra per vedere se al riavvio se ne sta buona e calma
<Kvashir> purtroppo no, sembra che in ogni caso entrambe siano attive... e X parte solo con 0:1:0... la 2:0:0 non ha intenzione di andare...
<Kvashir> Il switch funziona se avvio il pannello di controllo ati e la configuro da lì, ma le temperature sono altissime comunque, quindi suppongo non la spenga affatto quella non in uso.
<nannes> Kvashir: Purtroppo si sa che l'hardware molto recente è spesso allergico a linux...
<Kvashir> Avviato gnome, unity o qualsiasi ambiente grafico dopo un pò scende a 50°, alla prima animazione, apertura di programma salta a 75°
<nannes> Gli sviluppatori hanno bisogno di tempo, non è roba semplice riscrivere dei drivers
<nannes> Per questo installare ubuntu/linux in un pc  che è uno degli ultimi modelli del mercato non è consigliatissimo
<nannes> Come vedi succedono queste cose
<glpiana> Kvashir, se opti per interfacce che non usano il 3d, tipo gnome classic no effects?
<Kvashir> nannes, lo so, speravo andasse, sarà il 10 pc su cui installo una distribuzione linux...
<Kvashir> temperatura leggermente più bassa, ma alla prima abilitazione del driver fglrx anche solo per l'apertura del browser comincia a scottare...
<Kvashir> non parliamo poi dei video... impossibile guardarli!
<Kvashir> non c'è un modo per ricompilare il kernel e staccare una gpu? parlo per assurdo ovviamente :)
<glpiana> Kvashir, e che versioni di ubuntu hai provato?
<Kvashir> 12.04 - 11.10 + Fedora 16 - 17 + Archlinux (quella con temperature più basse ma penso sia dovuto al fatto che in genere è più snella) + OpenSuse + Debian (Nemmeno è partita)
<Kvashir> te le ho elencate tutte
<Kvashir> :)
<glpiana> Kvashir, allora, secondo me potresti fare una prova mettendo un kernel più aggiornato, ossia il 3.4 spe che cerco il link per i pacchi di ubuntu
<Kvashir> provato anche
<Kvashir> :/ stessa cosa
<Kvashir> mi sa che non c'è soluzione
<Kvashir> e considera che fedora 17 sta al 3.4 di default dopo l'update
<glpiana> Kvashir, io di fedora non so nulla. se vuoi provare: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-rc6-precise/
<Kvashir> era solo per dirti che già ha il 3.4 di default :)
<glpiana> Kvashir, puoi dirmi che modello di portatile usi?
<Kvashir> subito
<Kvashir> http://www.samsung.com/it/consumer/pc-peripherals-printer/notebook/essential/NP305V5A-S02IT-spec
<Kvashir> la video discreta è una 6470, sul sito non lo riporta.
<davide_> raga, chiedo per scorrere  avanti e indietro con il terminale, come faccio?
<glpiana> Kvashir, hai provato sia la 32 che la 64 bit?
<Kvashir> solo 64
<glpiana> davide_, avanti e indietro sulla riga? usi le frecce
<glpiana> Kvashir, fai un tentativo con la 32 per vedere come si comporta... non si sa mai
<Kvashir> sacrifico ram però :/ vediamo, più tardi provo...
<glpiana> Kvashir, ma se il pc rimane acceso però è un colpo gobbo :D
<nannes> davide_: PagSU / PagGIU
<glpiana> Kvashir, a parte che di default ti mette il kernel pae e la ram la vedi tutta
<glpiana> nannes, quello è su e giù non avanti e indietro :D
<Kvashir> ahah, questo si... appena provo torno e ti faccio sapere
<Kvashir> grazie per la disponibilità :)
<glpiana> :)
<glpiana> nannes, e tra l'altro non funziona (almeno qui)
<nannes> glpiana: Appunto, non lo reputo cosi scemo da non saper usare le freccette :) poi ha detto "scorrere" quindi penso intendesse quello
<glpiana> allora ci vuole la rotella del mouse
<nicotano> salve
<davide_> e se la rotellina non c'è , con comandi tastiera quali sono?
<glpiana> davide_, se non c'è la rotella ti piazzi sulla barra dello scroll, tieni premuto il tasto sinistro e muovi il mouse in alto e in basso
<nannes> Cmq è perchè mancava il ctrl XD   Ctrl+PagSU   /  Ctrl+PagGIU
<glpiana> nannes, a me non va nemmeno col ctrl. dovrò settare le scorciatoie
<nannes> glpiana: Il ctrl va di default su gnomeTerminal
<glpiana> non qui
<davide_> grz........altra domanda notebook asus x54C la web cam funzia con skype, uso ubuntu 12.04?
<glpiana> davide_, intendi chiedere su la webcam funziona e dire che tu usi ubuntu 12.04?
<glpiana> o dire che la webcam funziona e sapere se stai usando 12.04 come hai scritto?
<nannes>  glpianaSu, se non è ctrl è Alt, se non è alt è shift... A volte cambia la combinazione non so da cosa dipenda
<flab> buongiorno a tutti
<glpiana> nannes, eh ma qui non va nessuna delle tre
<nannes> sul serio?! o.O
<glpiana> yes
<nannes> strano..
<flab> sono un neofita di ubuntu
<flab> ho appena installato la versione server 12.04
<davide_> uso 12.04 la web cam integrata sull'asus , installo skype lìimmagine è diritta e audio si sente , o ci sono problemi?
<flab> e volevo aggiungere un sw gui
<flab> ma qualunque comando sudo digito
<flab> il sistema mi risponde command not found
<nannes> flab: qualunque?? mi sembra alquanto imposssibile
<glpiana> davide_, non avendo il tuo stesso portatile (tant'è che il mio è un fisso) posso solo dirti che l'unico modo per saperlo è provare. puoi provare anche da live (cd o usb) invece di installare
<glpiana> flab, facci degli esempi
<davide_> ok...grazie
<flab> al momento di inserire il proxy non ho specificato la porta
<flab> e credo che non riesca ad aggiornarsi
<nannes> lol
<nannes> non era "command not found" ? :)
<glpiana> pignolo :)
<flab> datemi un comando che al prompt sicuramente deve funzionare
<nicotano> ls
<glpiana> flab, ls
<flab> ls lo acetta ma non compare nulla
<glpiana> flab, ls /
<flab> non dovrebbe dare la lista di file e directory
<flab> ok ls funzia  :-)
<flab> che comando devo dare per installare una gui
<flab> §?
<TaLaDo> flab, ma perchè hai messo server se poi vuoi una gui?
<nicotano> già
<glpiana> flab, avresti fatto prima a installare una versione di ubuntu già munita di gui. non ha senso mettere ubuntu server e poi metterci una gui
<TaLaDo> lol
<flab> devo fare un server mail
<nicotano> e poi mettere un server e non si sa quale comandi dare è il colmo  :)
<flab> si lo ammetto sono ignorante
<nicotano> flab, un server mail puoi sempre installarlo
<glpiana> flab, puoi farlo anche da una versione normale di ubuntu
<flab> devo sostituire un server exhange
<flab> che per cambio dominio non posso installare
<flab> in quanto già ne è presente un altro
<flab> ho pensato ad un server linux
<flab> ma sul mondo linux sono a zero
<glpiana> flab, ripeto quanto scritto sopra: fai una installazione di ubuntu normale che così intanto cominci a usarlo. poi al server di posta ci pensi. lo puoi configurare benissimo su una normale installazione. non hai bisogno di "ubuntu server" per fare il server
<hallino1> Anzi.. Ubuntu server "è un plus"
<flab> bene, ricomincio con una versione desktop e ne riparliamo
<nicotano> !servermail | flab
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'servermail'
<flab> grazie mille alla prossima
<nicotano> flab sul wiki ci sono due guide  per installare postfix e quanto occorre
<neramarea> jester-?
<jester-> cu fu
<neramarea> ...nemmeno retrocedendo flash player s'è risolto il problema...
<jester-> neramarea: che ne dici di una bella nuova installazione?
<nannes> lol
<jester-> ma ubuntu non tarocco
<nannes> neramarea: Il problema lo faceva solo youtube, no?
<neramarea> ehm... avrei asfaltato non più di due settimane fa... ancora, con sto ubuntu tarocco??? ho il pangolino origginale!!
<neramarea> nannes no, lo fa mentre gioco a poker su zynga, in facebook...
<OverMe> pieno di ppa
<glpiana> neramarea, sì sì originale. sicuro. avrai i soliti 30 o 40 repository esterni come tuo solito
<nannes> neramarea: scheda video?
<nannes> lol povero pc
<neramarea> glpiana, ok... però non apisco che c'azzecchino con flash player...
<neramarea> nannes nvidia
<jester-> OverMe: tarocco pienissimo di ppa che mette il flash in path a noi sconosciuti
<nicotano> neramarea,  hai provato a disabilitare l'accelerazione hardware dalle opzioni di flash?
<nannes> neramarea: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<jester-> neramarea: i ppa ci azzeccano che cambiando libs sminchiano il sistema
<nannes> Spiegato meglio di così non si può ^
<K99Brain> neramarea, se il problema è solo youtube, prova a usare youtube senza flash ma in html5
<K99Brain> neramarea, http://www.youtube.com/html5/
<nannes> tooooooh il K99Brain
<nannes> chi si rivede XD
<neramarea> nannes, no, quel problema è risolto da un pezzo. a me crasha firefox.
<nannes> aaaah
<glpiana> gioca al lotto
<K99Brain> neramarea, ma se è un gioco sarà mica un problema di java?
<glpiana> K99Brain, puoi fargli rafforzare la javatura
<jester-> K99Brain: anche si
<neramarea> mh, no K99Brain... i gioch di FB stan sotto flash...
<jester-> eh rafforzagli la javatura
<nannes> neramarea: Recupera il log di crash
<neramarea> nannes eeeh
<neramarea> ??
<nannes> neramarea: le info su quel crash
<neramarea> e come fo?
<K99Brain> neramarea, nel browser vai su about:plugins e pasta tutto
<K99Brain> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1086135/
<nannes> neramarea: Sono su ~/.mozilla/firefox/Crash Reports/
<nannes> fai un ls di quella cartella
<jester-> neramarea: hai detto di aver fatto il downgrade dei flash
<jester-> se hai la 11 che downgrade hai fatto
<neramarea> jester- sì. in funzione risulta il .102
<nannes> jester-: il downgrade in quella guida cambia solo il file libflashplugin.so, le informazioni che rimangono nel browser sono le stesse
<jester-> mha
<neramarea> da .202 a .102 come nel post che mi hai linkato ieri sera
<neramarea> nannes, ne ho a tonnellate, in quella cartella...
<nannes> neramarea: Fallo crashare *adesso* poi prendi il file  LastCrash
<nannes> (che sarebbe "ultimo crash)
<K99Brain> neramarea, non mi torna la versione di flash che hai
<nannes> neramarea: Anzi, da firefox fai → about:crashes ← ed è ancora piu semplice
<K99Brain> neramarea, hai la 11.1 r102 invece della 11.2 r202 che è quella normale di ubuntu
<neramarea> nennes non funziona a comando. posso mettermi a giocare e il crash può avvenire in 5 secondi o dopo un'ora...
<K99Brain> neramarea, inoltre hai altri plugins che potrebbero rompere
<neramarea> K99Brain ho seguito la guida per downgradare alla .102...
<K99Brain> neramarea, prova a togliere nsdejavu e xineplugin
<K99Brain> neramarea, e perchè? il 11.2 funziona
<K99Brain> appena provato con un giochino zynga
<jester-> ha di tutto e di piu
<neramarea> K99Brain ah boh, chiedi a jester-...
<jester-> K99Brain: non funza su pc con cpu senza sse2
<neramarea> la mia cpu sse2 ce l'ha
<nannes> ahah
<jester-> neramarea: sse3?
<neramarea> aspè
<jester-> se ce l'ha reinstalla che non hai un os ma un puttanaio
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1086145/
<Holden> credo tutte le cpu intel/amd hanno sse2 da 6 anni a questa parte
<jester-> Holden: mica tutti usano hw nuovo
<alessio> raga ho un problema con firefox quando lo avvio mi dice "your firefox profile cannot be loaded. It may be missing or inaccessible"
<Holden> appunto, anche quelli che usano hw vecchio sono coperti jester- :D
<alessio> le ho provate tutte persino a reinstallare e ad eliminare le varie cartelle nascoste e  le cartelle riguardanti firefox in /lib ma niente ._.
<jester-> Holden: ssse2 mica lo vedo nel paste di neramarea
<nicotano> alessio, hai eliminato il profilo nella tua home ?
<neramarea> riga 16
<alessio> nicotano, anche ma non va ugualmente
<nicotano> alessio,  elimina tutta la directory .mozilla
<Holden> jester-, hmm, se una cpu non ha sse2 probabilmente è comunque troppo lenta per youtube/flash o per gli standard moderni in generale
<alessio> nicotano, il problema mi si è presentato all'improvviso, stavo navigando è crashato e poi mi ha dato sto errore
<neramarea> riga 16
<jester-> sisi c'è
<alessio> nicotano, ho gia cancellato tutte le cartelle di firefox che c'erano nella home
<nicotano> alessio, .mozilla
<alessio> la cartella si chiama .mozilla-backup
<alessio> .mozilla non c'è
<jester-> come fa a non esserci
<filo1234> alessio: da terminale firefox -P e crea un profilo default se non c'è
<jester-> hai sminchiato i permessi della home?
<filo1234> jester-: miva lui, fa di notte ubuntu lo sai
<alessio> filo1234, dando quel comando mi da lo stesso problema O.o
<filo1234> mica*
<jester-> filo1234: eeeh
<neramarea> vabbèh, sopravviverò... tanto crash solo con zynga poRker... torno al lavoro...
<neramarea> *crasha
<jester-> filo1234: mica come winzoz che lazzarona
<alessio> jester-, no i permessi non li ho proprio toccati...
<neramarea> saluti a tutti. buon pomeriggio.
<alessio> neramarea, grazie anche a te
<filo1234> alessio: dpkg -l | grep firefox
<filo1234> ! paste | alessio
<filo1234> !paste | alessio
<marvin__> ciao, dovrei "spartizionare" un pochettino il hd, cioè dedicare tutto lo spazio del HD (diviso tr 4 sda) a solo un sda???
<nicotano> alessio, sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox e poi elimina ogni riferimento .mozilla nella tua home, poi lo reinstalli con sudo apt-get install firefox
<marvin__> con GParted
<jester-> marvin__: ???
<alessio> filo1234, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086152/
<ubot-it> alessio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<simone>  /away
<marvin__> <jester-> aveo 4 sistemi diversi su , mo vorrei cancellare i vecchi e dedicare tutto l spazio del hd a 12.04
<nannes> dai su, manca solo enzotib e remix_tj  e ci son tutti gli op assieme
<marvin__> non hanno l'importanza i dati
<nicotano> marvin__, gparted prima smonti partizioni, poi a una a una delete e aggiorni fino ad avere tutto spazio non allocato poi crei 1 partizione primaria ext4
<jester-> marvin__: installando scegli: usa l'intero hd e fa l'installaer
<remix_tj> nannes: a far che?
<nannes> remix_tj: boh qui a dare supporto :P
<alessio> nicotano, fatto quello che hai detto da lo stesso errore ._.
<nicotano> alessio, ma haui chiuso firefox prima di disinstallarlo
<filo1234> alessio: ls -ld /home/$USER
<alessio> nicotano, come lo chiudo che non me lo fa nemmeno aprire?? XD
<alessio> filo1234, drwxr-xr-x 50 alessio alessio 12288 lug 11 15:22 /home/alessio
<nicotano> alessio, avrai qualche processo attivo
<jester-> alessio sudo apt-get install gdb
<jester-> alessio: gdb firefox  al prompt dai run
<filo1234> alessio: ls -ld /home/$USER/.mozilla
<alessio> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086158/
<alessio> filo1234, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 lug 11 13:12 /home/alessio/.mozilla -> /tmp/psd/alessio-mozilla
<filo1234> ecco
<filo1234> poi mi spieghi perchè avresti ( in un giorno di follia ) aperto firefox da root
<filo1234> alessio: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER/.mozilla
<marvin__> <nicotano>come si fa creare una partizione  primaria perche io desso ho svariate ext4
<nicotano> marvin__, quando hai spazio non allocato clicca destro crea
<filo1234> alessio: e percè sia linkata in /tmp in quel modo poi...magari hai fatto uno dei tuoi soliti test ( sicuri ) come l'altra volta, installando versioni alternative dei pacchetti
<nicotano> oppure dal menu
<filo1234> perchè*
<alessio> filo1234, ora che faccio??
<filo1234> alessio: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER/.mozilla
<alessio> filo1234, si ho seguito questa guida http://www.chimerarevo.com/2012/04/18/ubuntu-velocizzare-il-proprio-browser-con-uno-profile-sync-daemon-firefox-chrome-opera-chromium/
<alessio> filo1234, ok ma mi da lo stesso errore
<filo1234> alessio: continua  aseguire guide at minchiam tu..
<alessio> filo1234, :D
<filo1234> alessio: sudo rm -rf /home/$USER/.mozilla
<alessio> filo1234, ultima volta che seguo una guida senza chiede pareri a voi :D
<filo1234> suddo killall firefox-bin
<filo1234> sudo*
<alessio> filo1234, ok grazie :D
<alessio> filo1234, volendo posso rimettere le cartelle di firefox che ho spostato??
<alessio> filo1234, siccome non mi va di scaricare tutti i componenti aggiuntivi i temi e i segnalibri da capo
<alessio> filo1234, mi sono salvato la cartella .mozilla-bacup e quelle in /lib
<filo1234> cp .mozilla-backup .mozilla
<filo1234> cp -r  .mozilla-backup .mozilla
<alessio> filo1234, cp: impossibile eseguire stat di ".mozilla-backup": File o directory non esistente
<filo1234> alessio: whoami cosa dice?
<marvin__> <nicotano> creare come: Partizione pimaria ok ..... file systm ext??? 4?
<alessio> alessio
<filo1234> alessio: ah vabè ma dove hai la cartella .mozilla-backup?
<nicotano> marvin__, ext4
<alessio> filo1234, in scaricati
<alessio> filo1234, la rimetto in home??
<filo1234> copiala in home e rinominala in .mozilla
<alessio> filo1234, ah no scherzo l'ho persa O.o
<filo1234> perfetto
<alessio> filo1234, vabbè mi tocca rifare tutto da capo...comunque come mai è successo sto problema seguendo quella guida??
<filo1234> alessio: avevi la cartella .mozilla di proprietà di root  nella tua home
<filo1234> la guida io manco l'ho aperta
<nicotano> alessio, 1) seguire guide non ufficiali può creare problemi, 2) sei sicuro di avere fatto castronerie ?
<alessio> ah ok lol mi potresti dire se posso seguire quella guida?? magari il problema era un'altro
<filo1234> no
<jester-> alessio: c'è gente che fa pirlate e le chiama guide. poi c'è gente che le segue pure
<filo1234> perchè sono cazzate
<alessio> ok :D
<filo1234> e io non ti dico di seguire cazzate
<alessio> grazie 1000
<alessio> vado buona giornata a tutti :D
<filo1234> ciao
<alessio> filo1234, scherzavo l'ho trovata
<alessio> filo1234, ho trovato la cartella mozilla-backup...cosa dovevo fare?? la metto in home la chiamo .firefox e poi??
<nicotano> alessio, la rinomini .mozilla
<alessio> nicotano, ok poi??
<nicotano> riavvia firefox
<alessio> nicotano, mhmmh non succede niente
<alessio> ce l'ho fatta
<alessio> grazie :D
<marvin__> io vorrei che il mio 12.04 prendesse il resto del spazio del HD (occupato da versioni precederti)?? non riesco uscirne fuori con GParted
<filo1234> marvin__: devi fare da cd
<marvin__> <filo1234>ah!!!?? ma riescoo a salvare il sistema attuale???
<marvin__> o devo reinstallare tutto di nuovo?
<DAMN3dg1rl> cercando di avviare skype mi esce questo messaggio <<Annullato (core dump creato)>>
<DAMN3dg1rl> e ovviamente non parte
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, ne sai qualcosa?
<K99Brain> non sono stato io! (Cit.)
<K99Brain> DAMN3dg1rl, inizia provando a rinominare la .skype nella tua home
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, non la trovo
<K99Brain> DAMN3dg1rl, ctrl + h
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, lavoro da terminale
<DAMN3dg1rl> e appunto era Skype
<nannes> skype da' SEMPRE problemi su linuxuxux
<nannes> skype is a bitch
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, ora va
<DAMN3dg1rl> thank
<K99Brain> di null
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, ora non mi trova la cam
<DAMN3dg1rl> K99Brain, non la trova nemmeno luvciwiev
<jester-> marvin__: pacioccarfe partizioni non è come scrivere e cancellare files
<marvin__> <jester->lo so.
<arkan> ciao
<jester-> marvin__: quindi salvati i dati se ne hai e installa scegliendo di usare l'ìintero hd
<marvin__> <jester->sono riuscito a farle non allocate e creare ext4, solo che adesso c'ho vari sda tutti ext4
<jester-> marvin__: dal sistema installato su una delle sda non fai nulla
<jester-> lo devi fare da cdlive
<marvin__> <jester->rifare tutto...... non si puo creare un'unico ext da GParted?
<marvin__> ho capito
<jester-> cancellare le non ubuntu e allargare la ubuntu al max ma viene una ciofeca
<jester-> marvin__: poi devi controllare in fstab che uuid= di / sia sempre lo stesso
<marvin__> <jester->ma infatti io ho su 8.04 10.04 e adesso12, infatti è pesantissimo...
<marvin__> va beh ch'è da 1 tib
<marvin__> ma loo stesso
<jester-> marvin__: centrano nulla gli altri sistemi con l'os in uso
<jester-> se è lento o il pc è scarso o os cannibalizzato
<jester-> da abuso di ppa
<marvin__> <jester->si lo so ,,è il computer in se stesso che ogni tanto inchiodava, già adesso che ho cancellato i dati da altri 2 va molto meglio
<marvin__> che erano pieni
<marvin__> <jester-> che comando è per capire software ( processori ) del comp?
<marvin__> che comando è per capire software ( i processori ) del comp?
<jester-> marvin__: sudo lshw
<marvin__> <jester->tnx
<nannes> marvin__: Una curiosità
<marvin__> <nannes>prego
<nannes> Quando scrivi i nick degli utenti con i <>, ti ci metti a mano, per ogni messaggio che scrivi?^
<filo1234> nannes: hai presente il copia e incolla?
<nannes> filo1234: fai rispondere lui :P
<nannes> !tab | marvin__
<ubot-it> marvin__: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<filo1234> nannes: c'è poco da rispondere
<filo1234> è la domanda nonsense
<nannes> veramente era sarcastica
<marvin__> ehhe
<nannes> sei tu che non vedi il 'sense'
<nannes> lulz
<marvin__> nannes, comunque confermo che hanno scritto qui sopra ;)
<nannes> !tab | marvin__
<ubot-it> marvin__: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<davide_> chiedo, per creare un collegmaneto sul Desktop come in windows come si fa'?
<jester-> davide_: trascini l'icona o destro e aggiungi al desktop
<jester-> davide_: ma in unity lo devi scoprire il desk top usando gnome-tweak-tool
<jester-> pure in gnome 3 shell va scoperto
<marvin__> <nannes> o copia incola Ctrl/c Ctrl/v oppure scrivendo prime tre lettere e poi tasto tab
<jester-> marvin__: in xchat non serve copiare, tagghi ed è in automatico nelgi appunti
<jester-> negli*
<marvin__> nannes, ecco anche taggando :))
<marvin__> jester-, coome si fa taggare?
<jester-> marvin__: taggare = evidenziare
<marvin__> ah....
<marvin__> grazie
<davide_> non si può da terminale!!
<jester-> davide_: ??
<davide_> grazie a tutti, vado bye
<Serpico> ciao
<guestguast> Ciao a tutti, scusate la domanda: ma è possibile che Rhythmbox scompaia una volta chiusa la finestra principale? Posso ancora comandarlo dall'icona del volume ma se premo la scritta Rhythmbox la finestra del programma non riappare. Devo praticamente rilanciarlo premendo il tasto super e cercandolo manulamente :(
<guestguast> P.s. Si tratta di Ubuntu 12.04 32 bit, Unity 3D
<guestguast> Scusate, sto usando Empathy e non so se nessuno sta parlando o se io non visualizzo i messaggi.
<guestguast> Ah, ok qualche notifica la ricevo.
<r0xen> ciao a tutti
<drox_> scusate un'informazione dato il comando make per eseguire una compilazione, e si nota che non si ferma più e continua a essere rindondante il comando (continua a fare cheking for... sulle stesse voci) se chiudo il terminale faccio malanni?
<drox_> un informazione scusate
<ErVito> drox_: dipende che costa sta controllando, senza contare che NON è normale
<drox_> ErVito: sono 8 ore che è li non si sblocca la cartella contenente il programma è di 7,3Mb quindi dovrebbe fare in fretta
<drox_> ErVito: ho notato adesso che in un punto fa configure invece di cheking
<drox_> configure: error: zlib is missing, please install it questo messaggio
<drox_> se io chiudo il terminale o blocco il comando make faccio danni? è questo che vorrei sapere ErVito
<r0xen> e' piu' veloce la 10.10 o 12.04? su un hardware medio/basso
<ErVito> drox_: male che vada non va il programma, come è probabile
<ErVito> senza contare che fin tanto che non si fa l'installazione (make install) le modifiche applicate al sistema sono circoscritte alla sola cartella del programma
<ErVito> (di compilazione intendo)
<drox_> perfetto
<drox_> grazie dubbio fugato ErVito
<tin_> salve qualcuno puo aiutarmi con l'installazione di una internet key alcatel su ubuntu
<tin_> ho seguite varie guide ma non riesco ad installare nessun programma richiesto da terminale
<tin_> qualcuno mi aiuta
<tin_> cortesemente
<tin_> chi mi aiuta
<tin_> non riesco a connettermio
<tin_> HHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPP
<tin_> i aiutaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasalve chi m
<jester1-> !qualcuno | tin_
<ubot-it> tin_: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<tin_> salve non riesco ad installare una internet key su ubuntu del'alcatel
<tin_> ho seguite
<tin_> varie guide ma nulla
<tin_> come posso risolvere
<gio> ciao a tutti
<ErVito> jester1-: lol, siamo alle solite
<jester1-> ErVito: aiò
<ErVito> jester1-: eheh, ci ha rinunciato....come la va nonnì???
<jester1-> ErVito: a cosa
<ErVito> jester1-: tin_, ha visto che nessuno gli rispondeva e ha rinunciato
<ErVito> ma il massimo è "ho seguito 923109562039856298356t09238650293652385623895 guide ma nisba"
<ErVito> lol
<jester1-> ErVito: non è che ci sia sempre a disposizione che conosce lu problema
<ado> ciao.. scusate dove inserisco la cartella profili di thunderbind copiata da XP su thunderbird in kubuntu??
<ErVito> jester1-: non ne facevo una nostra colpa, stavo commentando il modus operandi, prima scartabello gugol su guidoic.gabbasisi.it e cagate varie
<ErVito> poi se non va vado dal nonnino xD
<ado> devo importare tutto account mail ecc.. e so che si puo fare un semplice copia incolla.. l'ho fatto una volta.. ma non mi ricordo dove si fa..
<ErVito> jester1-: e dire che salviamo un buon numero di installazioni, tutte da piallare se si volessero fare le cose per bene
<ErVito> ado: le tue cartelle personali sono nella home
<jester1-> ErVito: poim scartabellando si azzoppa il sistema quindi si approda accà
<ErVito> ado: dai un'occhiata dov'è la cartella di tb
<ErVito> probabilmente sarà sotto .config
<ErVito> jester1-: eheh, ci faranno santi ;)
<jester1-> ado: thunderbird gli dai mail e pass se lo fa lui l'accounti
<jester1-> ado: a manina prendi i dati pop3 imap etc dal provider
<ado> eh?
<ErVito> jester1-: vuole importare un account
<ErVito> anche se credo ci sia una funza apposta
<jester1-> ado: apri thunderbird---iimpostazioni-->account---aggiungi nuovo account
<jester1-> esce la gui metti nome mail e pass e si arrangia lui, poi ti chiede se vuoi pop3 o imap. consigliato imap
<ado> ma questo lo so... io avevo fatto un semplice cooopia incolla e funzioanva..
<ado> non ricordo dove bisogna incolalre la cartella profiles
<jester1-> ado: piu semplice di cosi
<ado> ho 8 account...
<ado> e devo imporaatare vecchie mail
<jester1-> ado: e lo fai per 8 account, mica lo devi fare tutti i giorni, o ti copi la cartella nascosta da altro linux
<jester1-> se ce l'hai
<jester1-> ado: niìcotano ti aveva detto ieri di installare una estensione e poi le importi da dove ti pare winzoz compreso
<ErVito> ado: comunque in c'è .thunderbird con dentro un profiles.ini se è quello che devi copiare
<gio> ado: prova in  home/nome-utente/.thunderbird/un qualcosa.default/mail/ac
<gio> porca.... dopo c'è l'account  tipo pop.mail.yahoo.com
<ErVito> santo nicotano
<jester1-> ado: estensione importexportool
<gio> arrivederci ado
<gio> arrivederci lucio
<gio> ..... che mortorio!
<ErVito> gio: cià, scrivi qualche patch qua e là
<jester1-> gio: qui si fa assistenza, per lo scazzo c'è #ubuntu-it-chat
<ErVito> o una semplice lettera a Canonical con scritto espressamente di savlarci da unity e dalla rimozione di grub
<ErVito> gio: c'è anche Rebecca92 che le fa vedere
<Rebecca92> ErVito, ??
<ErVito> Rebecca92: susu, anche gio è interessato
<gio> ;-)  però vi siete svegliati (   scherzo .... lungi da me offendere qualcuno,,,, )
<marco> salve ho bisogno di aiuto
<gio> .... assistenza ???? qualcuno di voi usa mica 'Activity Journal' ? è possibile esportare i dati raccolti?
<marco> volevo fare una videochiamata con la mia ragazza ma con skype o parliamo con il microfono
<marco> oppure chattiamo e si iconizza il video
<marco> come si fa a vedersi senza che una delle due finestre o la chat o il video si iconizzi? per favore
<marco> oppure c è un modo per fare videochiamate come su msn?
<jester-> marco: spiegati meglio
<marco> si allora
<marco> io apro skype
<marco> e mi collego
<jester-> chiami
<marco> tutto apposto
<FloodBotIt2> marco: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<marco> ci vediamo, e possiamo parlare col microfono, però se vogliamo solo vederci e al posto di parlare a voce scrivere non posso perchè se uso la chat si iconizza la finestra col video
<jester-> marco: quindi?
<jester-> marco: staccalo il ideo
<jester-> video o la chat
<marco> non posso usare video e chat insieme come su skype per windows?
<jester-> la chat mi pare si possa staccare dalal finestra
<Gianlu90> salve, ho il mio notebook connesso ad internet tramite ethernet, c'è un modo per condividere la mia connessione tramite wireless ad altri pc?
<jester-> marco: non ho mai fatto caso ma. per logica, se la finestra chat la stacchi non dovrebbe iconizzare la cam
<marco> quando apro la chat mi apre una seconda finestra e mi ritrovo una finestra con la chat e una col video e ne posso scegliere solo una, mentre su skype per windows la chat si apre sotto il video
<jester-> marco: guarda bene che ci dovrebbe essere l'opzione stacca
<jester-> sulla chat o sulla cam
<marco> tra le opzioni in alto?
<jester-> marco: mi pare li sulla finestra
<marco> forse ho trovato grazie mille :D
<yuu> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con l'installazione di una internet key su lubuntu
<yuu> ho un alcatel ma pur avendo seguito svariate guide non riesco ad installare i vari pacchetti richiesti vi ringrazio
<yuu> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con l'installazione di una internet key su lubuntu [23:35] <yuu> ho un alcatel ma pur avendo seguito svariate guide non riesco ad installare i vari pacchetti richiesti vi ringrazio
<yuu> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con l'installazione di una internet key su lubuntu [23:35] <yuu> ho un alcatel ma pur avendo seguito svariate guide non riesco ad installare i vari pacchetti richiesti vi ringrazio
<[Jano]> yuu: quali pacchetti
<yuu> tutti i pacchetti ho seguito due guide ma qualsiasi cosa cerchii di installare non va
<yuu> ho comprato questa internet key
<yuu> ma non riescoa farla rilevare da lubuntu
<[Jano]> yuu: devi essere preciso se vuoi aiuto
<yuu> http://www.tuxmind.org/2009/04/16/alcatel-x200-funziona-non-sono-un-pirla/
<yuu> questa è la guida
<yuu> in questione
<yuu> ho questa internet key che non riesco a far rilevare da lubuntu e non riesco ad utilizzarla anche seguendo quella
<[Jano]> yuu: usb_modeswitch, cavolo era da tempo che non vedevo più questo.
<yuu> guida qualsiasi pacchetto cerco di installare come ad esempio usbmodeswitch
<yuu> non riesco ad installarlo
<[Jano]> yuu: guarda la data del post :)
<yuu> poi mi  parla di un pacchetto isusb-dev ma non so nemmeno come fare
<[Jano]> yuu: 2009
<yuu> letto ma al rifìguardo non c'è niente di piu aggiornato
<yuu> +o non so dove vedere
<yuu> come posso risolvere
<lello> ce nessuno?? ho provato ad installare la stamapante e mi dice di installare questo pacchetto "/usr/lib/cups/filter/brfaxfilter" da dove si installano i pacchetti??
<[Jano]> yuu: quando inserisci la chiavetta viene riconosciuta?
<yuu> no
<jester-> lello: da software center
<yuu> come posso risolvere
<[Jano]> posta (su pastebin) il tuo "lsusb". Non conosco quella chiavetta, probabilmente manca l'ID vendor e ID product nel file di base per richiamare il driver
<lello> jester ho provato ma non esiste mi dice
<jester-> cerca brfaxfilter
<yuu> non so cosa sia pastebin ne isusb
<yuu> come faccio
<jester-> yuu: apri il terminale, dai il comando e incolli la rissposta sul pastebin
<jester-> !paste | yuu
<ubot-it> yuu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lello> jester niente nessun elemento corrisponde
<Carlin0> lello, che stampante è?
<yuu> qual'è il comando da dare
<yuu> lsusb
<lello> brother mfc-795cw
<jester-> eh
<yuu> che comando devo dare nel termonale
<jester-> lsusb
<Carlin0> lello, è una multifunzione ?
<lello> carlin si
<Carlin0> lello, dai una occhiata qui se c'è qualcosa che ti può essere utile http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/StampantiScanner/BrotherMultifunzione
<yuu> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0c45:62c0 Microdia Sonix USB 2.0 Camera Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1bcf:0c31 Sunplus Inno
<yuu> questo è il risultato
<jester-> !paste | yuu
<ubot-it> yuu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester-> cosi non si capisce un tubo
<yuu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086951/
<lello> carlin non ce la mia stampante, ho seguito una guida che mi hanno dato e ad un certo punto dell'installazione mi viene fuori questa scritta "La stampante «Brother-MFC-795CW» richiede il pacchetto «/usr/lib/cups/filter/brfaxfilter» che non risulta al momento installato. Installare tale pacchetto prima di utilizzare questa stampante."
<Carlin0> lello però c'è la 790 , non credo sia così diversa
<yuu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1086951/
<lello> carlin provo con quella
<yuu> questo è quanto esce
<Carlin0> posta la guida che stai seguendo lello
<lello> carlin The FAX modem driver lets you use your computer to send and receive faxes via your Brother MFC.
<lello> Step 1.
<lello> Please connect your MFC to your PC (running Ubuntu) with a USB cable.
<lello> Network connection is not supported.
<lello> Step 2.
<FloodBotIt2> lello: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<lello> Download the driver for your machine (brfaxmodem-x.x.x-x.i386.deb).
<Carlin0> lello, intendevo il link alla guida
<[Jano]> yuu: usb-modeswitch sembra incorporare l' ID mancante, hai seguito correttamente la guida ? Senno scrivi manualmente lo script in /etc/udev
<yuu> come faccio
<lello> carlin The FAX modem driver lets you use your computer to send and receive faxes via your Brother MFC.Step 1.Please connect your MFC to your PC (running Ubuntu) with a USB cable.Network connection is not supported.Step 2.Download the driver for your machine (brfaxmodem-x.x.x-x.i386.deb).Step 3.Install the driver.Command: sudo dpkg -i brfaxmodem-x.x.x-x.i386.debStep 4.Install efax from Synaptic Package Manager or APT.S
<lello> tep 5.Open "/etc/efax.rc" using a text editor.Change "DEV=ttyS1" into "DEV=modem".
<yuu> come scrivo manulamente lo script
<yuu> Jano
<[Jano]> yuu: sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch usb-modeswitch-data
<yuu> prima sudo.....usb modeswitch
<yuu> e poi sudo.....modeswitch data?
<[Jano]> yuu: "sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch usb-modeswitch-data"
<yuu> mi dice il seguente
<yuu> pacchetto è installato
<yuu> e non  è piu richiesto
<yuu> jano
<yuu> ora come procedo
<[Jano]> yuu: Se i due pacchetti sono installati, dovrebbero già funzionare per la tua periferica. Nel dubbio apri un terminale con la Key non collegata usando questo comando "tail -f var/log/messages" e poi inserisci la Key e posta il risultato
<[Jano]> yuu: Scusa "tail -f /var/log/messages"
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-12
<bor1s> Salve
<bor1s> qualcuno onlinr ?
<bor1s> online
<nannes> bor1s: No, nessuno.
<bor1s> ok capisco
<nannes> bor1s: Era sarcastico eh
<nannes> :p
<bor1s> che mi sai dire della distribuzione abc buntu 12.04a ?
<bor1s> incorpora tor
<nannes> Ti posso dire che non l'ho mai sentita nominare
<nannes> (per fortuna) lol
<nannes> Anzi, credo sia piena di backdoors come la famosa "Ubuntu" degli Anonymous
<nannes> Per usare tor non hai bisogno di abc-buntu o robe simili
<nannes> lo puoi fare benissimo con ubuntu classico.
<bor1s> probabile
<bor1s> ma ho avuto qualche prb con l'avvio di tor sulla 12.04
<bor1s> puoi dare un'occhiata veloce ?    http://abcbuntu.wordpress.com/
<nannes> guarda che fa schifo!! non la usare!!
<nannes> come te lo devo dire??
<nannes> eliminala! Installa l'Ubuntu classico
<nannes> lì TOR funziona benissimo
<nannes> Anch'io lo uso
<bor1s> k grazie
<bor1s> conviene usare anche pollipo ?
<bor1s> o solo tor e vidalia ?
<nannes> anche tor da solo, senza vidalia.
<bor1s> che tipo di minacce sono queste ?
<nannes> vidalia serve più che altro in windows
<nannes> minacce?
<bor1s> pua.js.xored
<bor1s> pua.script.packed-2
<bor1s> riguardano il plugin flash di firefox
<bor1s> mai sentite ?
<bor1s> ???
<nannes> bor1s: Come le hai trovate, con l'antivirus?
<nannes> non serve su linux, eh...
<bor1s> clam
<nannes> Comunque non le ho mai sentite, però non sembrano nulla di buono
<bor1s> lo so
<nannes> Elimina abc buntu   e install ubuntu
<bor1s> ho ubuntu 1204
<bor1s> da qualche giurno ci sono attacchi ai sistemi linux attraverso i plugin adobe
<bor1s> testati di persona
<nannes> addirittura? che tipo di attacchi=
<bor1s> cambiani il plugin adobe flash
<bor1s> questo accade da certi siti di webcam porno
<Carlin0> è noto che i linuxari sono pornomani
<bor1s> fai una prova e vedrai
<bor1s> entra nel sito cam4
<bor1s> e poi vedi cosa ti modificano
<Carlin0> cosa ti modificano ?
<nannes> ma per favore
<nannes> uahah
<bor1s> sembra strano
<bor1s> ma e' vero
<Carlin0> bor1s, a te cosa hanno modificato ?
<bor1s> fai una semplice ricerca googlando cam4 flash ubuntu
<bor1s> ti aggiungono pua script
<bor1s> e nel suddetto sito risulta che paghi le prestazioni delle modelle in cam anche senza essere registrato
<bor1s> provate
<nannes> pff
<bor1s> dopo di cio nel router vengono loggate decine di dos attack e port scan
<nannes> bor1s: E' vero che esistono bugs nel flashplayer, ed è anche vero che alcuni trovati, sono gravi
<nannes> però aggiornando all'ultima versione si *dovrebbe* stare tranquilli
<nannes> E quanto al dos attack o al portScan, non credo tanto... Perchè se sfruttano davvero un bug serio, non avrebbero neanche bisogno di farli.
<nannes> Senza contare che non ha senso un dos-attack contro un cliente che usa l ADSL
<nannes> gli attacchi dos si fanno ai server, per negare qualche servizio
<bor1s> e' vero
<bor1s> pero' questa e' una cosa seria
<bor1s> entra in cam4 con tor
<nannes> nah ci credo poco :)
<bor1s> almeno proteggi ip
<nannes> Ora, per favore, smettiamo di parlare di queste cose, perchè questo canale è solo per il *supporto* ubuntu, ovvero per aiutare chi ha qualche problema.
<nannes> Per le segnalazioni, questo non è il posto giusto
<bor1s> hanno escogitato un sistema per fregare soldi ad ingnari utenti del sito
<bor1s> il sistema e' piuttosto vecchio su windows
<bor1s> maora esiste su linux
<nannes> !chat | bor1s
<ubot-it> bor1s: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bor1s> ok
<bor1s> comunque non vi costa niente entrare nel sito e sperimentare cio che accade....
<bor1s> vi saluto
<bor1s> grazie per le info
<nannes> Di nulla. Arrivederci bor1s
<bor1s> Salve
<glpiana> ola
<Odo> Giorno
<hallino1> Giorno!
<WebbyIT> Giorno a tutti
<glpiana> ola
<nicotano> buongiorno
<davide> raga, entrare in un router wifi thomson tg58v8 ,come faccio a sapere , o dove trovo la psw e nome per entrare nel router??
<OverMe> c'è sul manuale del router
<davide> no, purtroppo||
<TaLaDo> davide, ma è tuo il router?
<davide> si in casa mia, della tiscali. router voip è collegato anche il telefono
<TaLaDo> davide,  prova con admin  admin
<davide> già fatto non funzia
<ErVito> davide: provato a sentire tiscali? LOL
<OverMe> !chat | davide
<ubot-it> davide: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<TaLaDo> davide, prova a vedere se è scritto sotto il router
<davide> ok , guarda quando sono a casa..........grazie a tutti
<DD3my> buongiorno
<nicotano> salve
<nicotano> salve
<fabri> Ciao a tutti... ho una Xubuntu su un Toshiba Satellite L350... La rotellina del volume controlla un device che non è quello principale e quindi non ha effetto sulle casse del pc... Sapete come posso settarla altrimenti?
<glpiana> fabri, se nessuno sa risponderti al volo e hai pazienza un attimino provo a dare un'occhiata
<fabri> glpiana sei sempre il numero uno! :D
<fabri> grazie mille
<glpiana> :)
<giacomo> io-non-esisto è ora conosciuto come mapreri
<mapreri> giacomo: yep, ero caduto :)
<giacomo> zizo é uscito
<glpiana> giacomo, dacci un taglio per cortesia
<giacomo> acciaio è entrato
<TaLaDo> -.-
<glpiana> giacomo, ripeto, dacci un taglio. alla prossima sei fuori dal canale
<mapreri> non mi era mai capitato uno così...
<glpiana> fabri, in un terminale scrivi: alsamixer
<glpiana> fabri, poi usa la rotella del mouse sull'icona del volume e guarda quale canale viene modificato
<fabri> mmm ok! per rotella intendevo però quella sul laptop... cmq è la stessa roba mi sa
<glpiana> fabri, sì, quel che è
<fabri> non muove alcun indicatore
<giacomo> lo sapete mlazzari2 è mio padre
<glpiana> fabri, sei su un portatile, hai un touchpad?
<fabri> sono su un portatile... rotellina dedicata del volume
<Acciaio> si giacomo sono entrato
<glpiana> fabri, voglio sapere se hai un touchpad o un mouse di quelli col pallino in mezzo alla tastiera
<fabri> touch
<glpiana> fabri, o meglio ancora se hai a portata di mano un mouse con rotella
<fabri> yes... mouse con rotella... e sull'icona comanda il volume correttamente
<Acciaio> li fanno ancora i laptop con il pallino??? cavolo io non li vedo + da anni.... era troppo + comodo del touchpad
<mapreri> Acciaio: erano i thinkpad quelli... che ricordi :) però il touchpad permette di più ;)
<glpiana> fabri: sorry, problemi di rete
<fabri> tranquillo :)
<glpiana> fabri: hai provato xev?
<fabri> no...
<glpiana> fabri: non è arrivato il messaggio allora :)
<glpiana> glpiana> fabri, anzitutto in un terminale scrivi: xev <glpiana> fabri, poi muovi sta rotella dedicata e guarda se appaiono scritte
<mapreri> glpiana: com'è che ti sei uscito dal cloak?
<fabri> appaiono
<glpiana> !chat | mapreri
<ubot-it> mapreri: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<glpiana> fabri: oki, adesso devo solo capire come si configurano le scorciatoie di tastiera su xfce :)
<fabri> ok!
<fabri> intanto mi rimetto a provare anche io!
<fabri> glpiana comunque appare la notification del volume che varia (in teoria)
<glpiana> fabri: no, spe, tu giri sta rotella e appare la notifica?
<fabri> sì
<fabri> sembra comandi un'altra scheda
<glpiana> un secondo e torno
<glpiana> fabri, allora in un terminale scrivi questo comando: amixer -c 0 sset Master 2dB-
<fabri> http://pastebin.com/Gsm7REY1
<glpiana> fabri, dovrebbe esserti apparsa la notifica dell'abbassamento del volume, e il volume si deve essere abbassato. confermi?
<fabri> abbassato volume senza notifica
<glpiana> fabri, vabbè, almeno si è abbassato. ora prova: amixer -c 0 sset Master 2dB+
<glpiana> dovrebbe alzarsi
<fabri> glpiana sì
<glpiana> fabri, ora vai nelle impostazioni di xfce, scegli la tastiera, scegli la scheda scorciatoie
<glpiana> fabri, aggiungi due comandi in pratica: amixer -c 0 sset Master 2dB-     che associ alla rotella in decremento
<fabri> ok!
<glpiana> e amixer -c 0 sset Master 2dB+   che associ alla rotella in aumento
<glpiana> fabri, poi vedi se funziona
<fabri> nada
<fabri> uguale a prima glpiana
<glpiana> fabri, ma ha preso la rotella come scorciatoia?
<fabri> glpiana xf86audio...
<fabri> ecc
<glpiana> fabri, apri alsamixer  e prova la rotella. dimmi se cambia qualche canale
<mapreri> io proverei a vedere in alsamixer se cambiando scheda audio (f6) succede qualcosa...
<fabri> mapreri già provato
<mapreri> umh... non conosco la parte audio di gnu/linux io -.- sorry...
<fabri> niente glpiana
<glpiana> fabri, non so dirti allora
<fabri> no problem :) era più un cruccio che altro
<arkan> ciao
<hallino1> Buona sera gente!
<simone> ciao hallino1
<hallino1> Ciao simone
<jester-> sera
<davide> ciauz , vado bye
<nicotano> salve
<hallino1> Uè jester-
<cucuzza> ragazzi qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a configurare linuxdc++?
<jester-> cuCHE SAREBBE?
<cucuzza> è un software p2p...
<jester-> cucuzza: installato da repo ubuntu?
<cucuzza> yes
<sbalconateo> ciao
<sbalconateo> scusate avrei bisogno di un pò di assistenza per l'iscrizione al forum
<jester-> sbalconateo: JOINA #ubuntu-it-forum
<sbalconateo> scusa jester ma non ho capito?
<nicotano> sbalconateo,  vuole dire che devi entrare in quel canale
<jester-> sbalconateo: devi registrre il nick per entrare
<nicotano> sbalconateo, e poi per iscriversi al forum accetti il regolamento e fornisci le info richieste e-mail valida in primis
<jester-> !registrazione | sbalconateo
<ubot-it> sbalconateo: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<sbalconateo> ok stavo facendo l'iscrizione ma non riesco proprio a capire la domanda finale per la convalida
<OverMe> e qual'è?
<sbalconateo> "Può essere acuto o grave e differenzia le parole ancóra e àncora: Questa domanda serve a prevenire iscrizioni automatiche."
<nicotano> sbalconateo,  accento
<OverMe> accento
<sbalconateo> grazie
<sbalconateo> scusate per il disturbo
<frank_rambo> ragazzi come faccio a installare gli applet di cinnamon
<frank_rambo> ????
<jester-> frank_rambo: e che centra questo canale con mint?
<frank_rambo> excusez moi... io ho installa il desktop  cinnamon perchè unity non mi esalta poi così tanto jester-
<jester-> !chat | frank_rambo
<ubot-it> frank_rambo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<frank_rambo> grazie per l'informazione jester- ne farò tesoro
<lello> non riesco ad installare la stampante "brother mfc-795cw"
<lello> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<lello> ????
<davide> raga, pooso installare 12.04 su un notebook asus con windows 7
<giordano> salve a tutti, ho un problema ho installato mintmenu, ma molto probabilmente ho fatto qualche errore, per cui ogni volta che faccio un aggiornamento mi da errore, come faccio a cancellarlo dalla lista?
<giordano> salve raga ho questo problema http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1088396/
<alessio> raga come faccio a vedere se ho dei pacchetti installati da terze parti??
<nannes> weees
<alessio> raga allora?? c'è un modo per vedere i pacchetti di terze parti istallati nel mio sistema??
<nannes> Certo che c'è un modo alessio
<nannes> con cpt-cache policy
<nannes> *apt
<nannes> il parametro  'o' identifica l'origine
<nannes> se proviene dai repo ufficiali ubuntu, un pacchetto X avrà o=Ubuntu
<nannes> alessio: Se i repository non ufficiali dai quali hai installato pacchetti (chiamati, quindi, di terze parti) non sono stati cancellati,
<nannes> allora puoi vederlo pure da Synaptic
<nannes> alessio: http://raphaelhertzog.com/2011/02/14/debian-cleanup-tip-3-get-rid-of-third-party-packages/
<alessio> nannes, ok graize :D
<alessio> *grazie
<nannes> you're welcome
<nannes> Acciaio !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nannes> Ti ho scoperto, sei steal!!!
<nannes> (in effetti semanticamente le cose tornano) lol
<hallino1> nannes: è il canale ubuntu-it oppure il canale "identifica persone"? :)
<nannes> hallino1: ups, mi sembrava di essere su chat :P
<hallino1> nannes: ahaha non ti sto sgridando.. Mi hai fatto solamente ridere :)
<nannes> si ma infatti lo stupore è giustificato... è un mese che lo cerco lol
<nannes> mica mi diverto a identificare persone XD
<alessio> nannes, che ne pensi di prelink e preload?? sono superati ormai?? io ho notato dei miglioramenti pur avendo un pc di ultima generazione...
<nannes> Certo possono essere utili quando usi spesso le solite applicazioni
<nannes> ma non credo che il guadagno sia niente di grosso
<marco> ciao
<marco> cerco un aiuto su quale OS scegliere per il mio pc
<marco> qualcuno è disposto??
<marco> ?^
<marco> ?
<marco> c'è nessuno online_=?
<marco> ?=
<nannes> marco: Se vieni a chiedere nel canale #ubuntu-it, secondo te quale OS ti verrà consigliato??? :P
<alessio> nannes, ti quoto :D
<alessio> marco, canale ubuntu ma consigliamo vivamente mint o mandriva se proprio vuoi gentooo ahahaha
<alessio> parliamo di cose serie va...come faccio a cambiare il comportamento del touchpad?? siccome sia il tasto destro che il sinistro del mio touchpad non fungono con ubuntu 12.04lts (a meno che non faccio cose strane ahhahah)
<nannes> alessio: sei troppo pigro, vieni subito a chiedere :P
<nannes> Google is your friend !! :P
<alessio> nannes, looool
<alessio> nannes, ormai mi affido solo alla vostra conoscenza
<alessio> che a quanto vedo in campo ubuntu è immensa :D vabbè dai faccio una ricerchina se non lo trovo vengo strisciando a chiedere aiuto come sempre ahahah
<alessio> nannes, ok questo è quello che mi si presenta dando synclient -l ma non ho capito bene come configurarlo...http://paste.ubuntu.com/1088834/
<alessio> nannes, ho fatto danni, sono riuscito a ridar vita al tasto destro del touchpad, ma ora non riesco più a modificare la velocità di quest'ultimo è veramente lentissimo, ho provato sia con impostazione, mouse e touchpad ma la voce touchpad è sparita c'è solo mouse sia con gsynaptic ma pure li sono sparite le voci riguardanti la velocità di scorrimento del touchpad il comando è questo echo "options psmouse proto
<alessio> =imps"|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf; sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse
<alessio> nannes, ti prego rispondimi sto bestemmiando in cinese ahahahah
<nannes> bravo, almeno impari una nuova lingua
<nannes> lol
<alessio> aahhahhaah
<alessio> non c'è il comando opposto?? di preciso che ho fatto??
<alessio> che palle su synaptic dicono solo risolto e mettono la soluzione ._.
<alessio> *launchpad.net scusa ahahah
<alessio> nannes, anzi c'è un modo per impostare manualmente la velocità di scorrimento del touchpad?? senza passare per via grafica?? ah un'altra cosa vorrei impostare la stessa velocità di scorrimento del mouse esterno...
<nannes> alessio: sto messaggiando in un altro posto non ho letto una parola
<nannes> forse dopo guardo
<alessio> nannes, ok dai grazie :D
<Kill_the_black> ave
<Kill_the_black> da quando in /etc/resolv.conf è cambiato nameserver in  127.0.0.1 ?
<alessio> risolto ho messo la sensibilità del mouse al minimo ed ora è perfetto va pure il tasto destro yeahhhh
<alessio> aahaah :D
<nannes> alessio: aaargh , visto? sei riuscito da solo!
<Acciaio> a volte chiedere aiuto serve per aiutarci a riflettere meglio sui problemi!
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-13
<nannes> che sonno....
<nannes> assss Acciaio da te saranno le 9 di sera o poco più
<Acciaio> vai dal nonno
<alessio> sto morendo di sonno, ci si sente...notte a tutti :D
<glpiana> ola
<hallino1> Giorno :)
<davide> domanda, per stampare in orizzontale da terminale cone si fà??
<glpiana> davide, con che comando?
<glpiana> *programma
<davide> non so' chiedo quale è, se possibile
<glpiana> davide, oki, allora cosa devi stampare?
<davide> stampare un file, un documento di openoffice,ecc però da terminale
<glpiana> davide, il comando è lpr probabilmente
<Guest52447> Salve a tutti vorrei porvi una domanda, me lo consigliate installare BackTrack come OS principale ? Grazie mille.
<glpiana> !chat | Guest52447
<ubot-it> Guest52447: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<davide> ok , lo stampa in verticale ,e per stamparlo in orizzontale??
<Guest52447> glpiana, ciao
<Guest52447> Per favore aiutatemi
<arkan> Guest52447, vai sul lo ro canale cosi ti togli tutti i dubbi
<glpiana> Guest52447, questo canale è dedicato al supporto di ubuntu, non di altre distro. ti ho indicato dove puoi chiedere
<Guest52447> ok grazie mille scusatemi
<glpiana> davide, non capisco che intendi per verticale o orizzontale. il documento avrà un suo formato
<davide> non mi ricordo più, ma c'è un modo cn lpr per stampare in orizzontale da terminale!!
<glpiana> davide, ma che cosa vuol dire "stampare in orizzontale"?
<davide> la stampa invece di uscire diritta è in orizzontale
<glpiana> vabè, ci rinuncio. va al di là della mia immaginazione
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<arkan> ciao jester-
<davide> aspetta. spiegfo meglio qunado stampo il file è in verticale come è messo nella stampante e qindi viene diritta, invece la scritta la voglio in orizzontale come impaginazione iin opneoffice??
<davide> ciauz, a tutti vado
<spillo> ciao a tutti, volevo chiedere se qualcuno ha idea su come accedere ai file di un utente (la cartella home) su ubuntu installato, avendo a disposizione un live cd?
<spillo> non so se sono stato abbastanza chiaro... xD
<metatroncube> ciao a tutti
<metatroncube> ciao jester
<metatroncube> per il dual boot , conviene installare prima ubuntu o windows?
<ErVito> winzoz
<metatroncube> prima winzoz, ma non riesco  ci ho gia provato
<metatroncube> il dvd non parte dopo che ho installato winzoz
<ErVito> ? l'ideale è quest'ordine perché se installi prima ubu e poi win, win rimpiazza grub
<metatroncube> ho masterizzato una pila di dvd  , e nessunp mi parte
<ErVito> metatroncube: verificato i dvd?
<metatroncube> si si
<metatroncube> non puo essere che su 10 distro diverse nessuna di essa parte
<ErVito> lol, non ho detto di provare 10 distribuzioni diverse, ho detto di verificare che il disco di ubu sia scritto correttamente perché stiamo già assumendo che il lettore, quanto meno in lettura, funzioni correttamente
<ErVito> se no si inchiodava anche winzoz
<ErVito> quindi: da winzoz, prova a verificare che i dati scritti sul disco siano corretti
<ErVito> con un md5sum
<metatroncube> adesso posso anche formattare tutto il disco e rimettere l immagine windows prima e poi riprovare a mettere ubuntu, ma poi se rincappo nello stesso problema , avro´solo buttato un altra giornata
<metatroncube> si ervito i cd li ho provati anche su un portatile e vanno
<metatroncube> sul portatile partono in liove che una bellezzza
<metatroncube> live*
<metatroncube> qui no
<ErVito> ok, quindi il problema è strettamente legato alla configurazione del pc su cui non va, potresti provare a bootare con qualche opzione ma non saprei
<ErVito> metatroncube: almeno il menu iniziale si presume che lo vedi
<ErVito> sbaglio?
<metatroncube> isi quello della macchina parte
<metatroncube> quello del cd non parte
<metatroncube> rimane la schermata nera e il cursore che lampeggia, ma non mi nemmeno l agio di scrivere
<ErVito> metatroncube: cioè, tu imposti il boot da CD e cosa succede?? Il cd non parte e...avvia da disco??
<ErVito> il cd ti mostra un errore?
<metatroncube> no il disco non si avvia rimane su cd bloccato, e devo spegnere a mano
<metatroncube> no
<glpiana> metatroncube, e senza avere installato windows invece il cd parte?
<ErVito> metatroncube: mah, francamente non ho capito a che livello si blocca
<ErVito> glpiana: e come fa a provare??? non ha un pc vergine, dovrebbe piallare da live
<ErVito> ma non parte
<metatroncube> ervito si blocca quando partze il cd
<glpiana> ErVito, <metatroncube> il dvd non parte dopo che ho installato winzoz
<metatroncube> glpiana infatti ho pensato di piallare tutto e mettere prima ubuntu
<glpiana> metatroncube, quinid lo prendo come un sì?
<ErVito> glpiana: ma prima di winzoz, nello storico di quel pc cosa c'era allora?? Un terzo sistema operativo o era appena stato assemblato?
<glpiana> ErVito, lo stai chiedendo alla persona sbagliata. non è mio il pc
<metatroncube> si ma poi c e il problema del grub
<glpiana> metatroncube, il problema digrub non è un problema
<ErVito> metatroncube: se mettiamo che vuole prima ubu e poi win, poi grub lo si paciocca
<glpiana> metatroncube, è però assurdo che con il disco vuoto il cd si avvii e con sopra windows non lo faccia
<ErVito> ma i casi sono 2: 1) o si avvia da cd 2) oppure è un pc con il quale servono dei rosari
<ErVito> e nel caso 2) non è detto che si arrivi al risultato
<ErVito> lol
 * ErVito va a magnà, seee you guyz
<metatroncube> glpiana, devo dire una cosa che ho omesso di dire: dopo aver piallato il disco e rimesso l immagine di bachup dell intero disco con windows, e ho avuto il problema che non mi partiva ubuntu, ho deciso di partizionare il disco per preparare il tutto per ubunto ext 4 swap,cosi credendo che fosse quello il probl
<metatroncube> ma non lo e
<glpiana> metatroncube, quindi tu fai partire il cd su un pc che presenta già le partizioni per ubuntu?
<metatroncube>  i supporti dove ho masteriztzato una decina di distro sono dei gigatain dvd+r
<metatroncube> si piana
<glpiana> metatroncube, hai provato anche col disco non partizionato?
<metatroncube> ma il poroblema c  era anche prima di partizionare cmq
<metatroncube> e certo te lho scritto
<glpiana> metatroncube, ebbravo, l'hai scritto dopo che avevo scritto io :D
<glpiana> metatroncube, tira giù la iso del cd non del dvd e maasterizza su cd dopo aver controllato md5sum
<glpiana> !release | metatroncube
<metatroncube> se vai su di tre o 4 righe vedarai che lho scritto
<glpiana> !md5sum | metatroncube
<glpiana> !release | metatroncube
<ubottu-it> metatroncube: puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<glpiana> !md5sum | metatroncube
<ubottu-it> metatroncube: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<metatroncube> lho gisa scaricata ma lho masterizzata sul dvd
<glpiana> metatroncube, allora limitati a controllarne md5sum e a metterla su cd... o magari fai una live usb se il tuo pc si avvia da usb
<metatroncube> non so fare un live usb
<glpiana> metatroncube, hai solo windows a disposizione ora o anche ubuntu da qualche altra parte?
<metatroncube> ho BT su un portatile
<glpiana> metatroncube, http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<metatroncube> aspe mi sembra di avere gia uneboting ma non mi ricordo in dove e in che modo dammi un attimo
<pollon> salve a tutti! ho un problema.... ho installato ubuntu a mia madre e poi sono stata un paio di mesi all'estero... non mi ricordo piu' la password di root :'( ho provato a avviare dalla modalita ricovero e scrivere passwd  etcetc ma mi dice errore manipolazione token di autenticazione : password unchanged... come devo fare??
<glpiana> pollon, ubuntu ha root disabilitato di default, per cui di che password stai parlando?
<pollon> praticamente riesco solo a far partire la sessione ospite e non quella di mamma
<glpiana> pollon, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero vedi se ti aiuta
<pollon> ah! grazie :D adesso leggo ;)
<metatroncube> Internet access for downloading a distro to install, or a pre-downloaded ISO file     scarico da qui?, non capisco  molto bene l inglese!!!
<metatroncube> non trovo il download xd
<metatroncube> glpiana ci sei?
<marvin__> ciao, non riesco fare update da qualche giorno che mi da sempre lo stesso errore ""Impossibile connettersi a ftp.stw-bonn.de""
<glpiana> metatroncube, come non trovi il download? ti ho dato il link alla pagina
<metatroncube> e tutto in inglese
<metatroncube> stavo cercando una traduzione  ma non c e
<glpiana> metatroncube, ma ci son pure le figure -.-
<glpiana> metatroncube, apri la pagina e in alto vedi deu rettangoloni colorati. quelli sono i tasti per il download
<metatroncube> ops
<metatroncube> quindi per windows
<metatroncube> questo lo devo installare su windows allora, serve per (masterizzare) il  sistema  su usb, o capito bene?
<marvin__> a cosa serve "--fix-missing"??
<ErVito> glpiana: ma pensi che abbia il cd/dvd spanato?
<metatroncube> spanato?
<dod> marvin__ hai aggiunto dei repository non standard?
<dod> spanato=rovinato  , che gira a vuoto.
<marvin__> dod, non ho aggiunto nulla,,cioè ho avuto il portatile spento per un paio di settimane, adesso da qualche giorno che non riesco fare update
<marvin__> mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<marvin__> anche a fare il tentativo di installare i programmi ... sudo apt-get install
<dod> in terminale cat /etc/apt/sources.list e mettilo in paste
<dod> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<marvin__> ok
<metatroncube> non credo cmq per non doveva partire nemmeno con il cd di boot di windows
<metatroncube> quindi inutile usare unebooting
<ErVito> metatroncube: o il cd è farlocco oppure il tuo sistema gli sta su ibbal
<marvin__> dod, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1089683/
<metatroncube> il problema e che se ripiallo tutto e metto pr prima ubuntu poi devo mettere windows di sana pianta non potendo piu utilizzare il b up immagine del disco intero xd
 * ErVito si preoccupa di quanto ogni giorno che passa i problemi diventano sempre più complessi
<ErVito> metatroncube: butta via winzoz!!!
<metatroncube> non posso ancora
<dod> marvin__  ok un attimo
<dod> marvin__ intanto apri il gestore pacchetti e prova un attimo a cambiare e mettere il server principale ed aggiornare
<metatroncube> se non inizio prima e poi traghettare tutto su ubuntu, non posso proprio
<marvin__> ok
<metatroncube> insomma non c e una soluzione, possibile?
<metatroncube> credo che winzoz si sia impossessato del hdd
<glpiana> metatroncube, hai provato a fare sta usb?
<metatroncube> proviamo allora?
<metatroncube> ok adesso  lo faccio
<glpiana> metatroncube, ecco, fallo
<marvin__> dod, ho problemi con la rete,,,ci sentiamo piu tardi..grazie
<marvin__> non mi fa scaricare tutti gli aggiornamenti...
<marvin__> a dopo
<metatroncube> 7 giga di spazio vanno bene o la devo formattare questo usb stick?
<metatroncube> raga scusate ma non ho potuto leggere le istruzioni e caratteristiche di unebooting, perche l inglese , ripeto, non lo conosco cosi bene
<dod> 7gb bastano e avanzano
<metatroncube> anche se ci sono delle cartelle sulla stick, nopn fa noiente?
<dod> no se ci metti il so svuota la usb.
<metatroncube> un altra domanda, la 12.04 , va bene anche se metto la versione plus di antonio cantaro?
<dod> diamo supporto su quella normale non su versioni smanettate
<metatroncube> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386 questa va bene allora?
<metatroncube> c e le ho tutte xd
<nannes> metatroncube: Al max, se proprio vuoi una versione completa di pacchetti utili, vai per Ubuntu Studio, almeno quella è ufficiale. Ma ubuntu plus no eh!!
<metatroncube> ciao nannes non ti avevo visto scusa
<nannes> e di che lol
<glpiana> nannes, mi pare non esista più ubuntu studio
<nannes> se devi salutare tutti quelli in lista ti passa XD
<nannes> glpiana: Ero proprio ieri nel canale ufficiale irc
<nannes> Credo ci sia ancora
<glpiana> !release
<ubot-it> puoi scaricare le iso ufficiali da qui: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<metatroncube> va be posso fare sempre un ugrade se non erro?
<glpiana> sì, vero
<metatroncube> allora metto questa ufficiale e tagliamo la testa al toro
<ErVito> la versione plus di antonio cantaro??
<ErVito> apposto siamo
<ErVito> abbiamo il remix di dj antòcantà
<metatroncube> perche? : )
<ErVito> ahahah, ogni giorno ce n'è una nuova
<metatroncube> ma antzonbio cantaro e il docxente dell istituto majorana di palermo
<metatroncube> ha tradotto quasi tutto
<glpiana> !chat | metatroncube
<ubot-it> metatroncube: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<metatroncube> reboot , ce che sant antonio ci faccia la benedizione , a dopo
<sin_> ciao,come faccio a sapere se ubuntu vede il lettore dvd?
<ado> chi mi aiuta? non riesco a vedere video con firefox..
<nannes> adooo
<ado> su youtube
<nannes> lol
<ado> a ti sei deciso..
<ado> mi sono collegato il giorno dopo..
<nannes> sin_: Prova a mettere un disco, no?!
<ado> non c'eri
<nannes> ado: non è vero, io c'ero e non ti ho visto nulla.. Tutte ste sere
<sin_> fatto e nn funziona
<ado> mi son collegato alle 9.10
<ado> comunque.. mi dai na mano?
<nannes> si spè
<ado> ok
<nannes> sin_: Cos'è che non funziona lol
<nannes> Dove sei andato a guardare
<sin_> ho messo un cd foto e nn funziona ,non so dove andare a vedere dove sono le periferiche funzionanti
<nannes> sin_: Basta aprire una finestra qualsiasi di Nautilus (il gestore file/cartelle) e guardare nella colonna a lato a sx
<sin_> spe
<metatroncube> bach, ok con usb parte in live e se parte in live parte anche l installazzione, il problema e che e in inglese adesso metto un aversione italiana e riprovo
<metatroncube> scusate se entro in off topic , ci siete anche voi?
<metatroncube> cmq un grazie a tutti e in particolare a glpiana grazie
<metatroncube> ha dimenticavo nannes , a nannes un bacio in bobba con la lingua, tie´
<metatroncube> bocca*
<nannes> o.O vade retroo
<metatroncube> hahhahah
<sin_> nannes non vedo nulla
<sin_> non c'è un qualcosa tipo "la priferica funziona correttamente"?
<metatroncube> un informazione , nell installazzione conviene caricare anche gli aggiornamenti piu i software di terze parti?
<moha__> ragazzi, vorrei capire come fate per avere i soft nella zone di notifica
<moha__> tipo Skype quando lo chiudo
<moha__> sono costretto di avere la finestra principale di Skype sempre visibile sul desktop ?
<marvin__> ciao, non riesco aggiornare la macchina ???
<marvin__> non mi fa upgrade dandomi sempre lo stesso errore
<marvin__> ne update ne upgrade
<jester-> sera
<nannes> marvin__: errore?
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> salve nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<pdor> qualcuno mi puo dare un comando exclude funzionante per grsync ? io ormai le ho provate tutte --exclude='media/ecc/' con tutte le combinazioni con apostrofo senza, con uguale e senza con spazi e esenza ma non va....aiutooo
<jester-> pdor: dipende da cosa devi escludere
<jester-> pdor: e man rsync aiuta
<pdor> non --help
<pdor> provo
<pdor> devo escludere una directori
<jester-> pdor: --eclude=/cosa/sticazz/escludi
<jester-> dir nella home devi dare path vompleto
<jester-> completo
<pdor> io backuppo tutto...// destinzazione/
<jester-> pdor: allora a che ti serve exclude
<jester-> pdor: usa grsync che ha interfaccia grafica
<pdor> e vorrei escludere
<pdor> ok
<pdor> siinfatti uso quello
<jester-> pdor: se vuoi esludere le partizioni montate o le smonti e spunti rimani nel filesistem
<pdor> non posso
<pdor> una e' la destinazione
<jester-> o non uscire dal file system che sia
<jester-> proma finestra il sorgente
<jester-> seconda destinazione
<jester-> lo devi usare da gksu
<jester-> spunti mantieni permessi mantieni propriertario
<pdor> e non va
<pdor> sisi va tutto
<pdor> ma non posso escludere
<pdor> e mi copia anch ela destinazione
<jester-> pdor: devi scrivere le esclusioni
<jester-> secondo tab mi pare
<pdor> --exclude=/home/bactrac non funzia
<pdor> bactrac e' una directori
<jester-> pdor:sicuro che scrivi ilnome giusto?
<pdor> ci sono altir che hanno questo problema...ci sono un sacco di forum li ho provati tutti ma niente
<jester-> pdor: ha sempre funzato
<pdor> una volta ha funzionato ma non mi ricordo come
<pdor> man  rsynbc e' diverso?
<pdor> provo
<jester-> ha funzionato  se scrivi giusto e lo lanci con gkdu grsync
<jester-> gksu
<pdor> s elo lancio da applicazioni no?
<jester-> no
<pdor> c'e la spuinta avvia come superutente
<pdor> grafica
<jester-> li funza se tieni il backuo nella home
<pdor> ah
<pdor> scappo grazie
<marvin__> nannes, ciao, mi dava errore ""Impossibile connettersi a ftp.stw-bonn.de"",,, risolto cambiando server, sembra :-)
<marvin__> risolto.... si vede che i tedeschi hanno tagliato i fondi.
<corso60> ciao devo andare
<Guest____> Ciao a tutti ho un problema, io ho installato team speak 3 soltanto che mi da un problema ogni volta che lo apro e mi connetto al server dopo poco mi crasha
<metatroncube> bach
<metatroncube> raga mi passate il canale offtopic per piacere?
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<metatroncube> dai raga aiutatemi
<metatroncube> sto in merda
<Aizram> O.o
<nannes> che c'è?
<metatroncube> ciao nannes non mi ricordo piu come si chiama il prog per masterizzare sull pennino
<nannes> ahah
<nannes> Creatore Dischi di Avvio
<metatroncube> no
<nannes> in inglese Startup Disk Creator
<metatroncube> era inglese
<metatroncube> no
<nannes> vedi sono un veggente. Ti ho pure anticipat
<nannes> -.-
<metatroncube> ma non e quello xd
<nannes> Ahhhh ho capito quale intendi
<nannes> Ma scusa se sei con Ubunto usa quello di ubunto no?
<metatroncube> sono riuscito a far partire winzoz , a
<nannes> Ah ok. Tu intendi Unetbootin vero?
<metatroncube> e  devo masterizzare ubuntu sull pennino
<metatroncube> siiiiiiiiiii
<nannes> ↑
<metatroncube> quello
<nannes> !unetbootin | metatroncube
<ubot-it> metatroncube: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<metatroncube> ok ty
<metatroncube> adesso metto la versione ufficiale
<nannes> metatroncube: Metti  Ubuntu Studio  se vuoi programmini utili
<nannes> metatroncube: http://ubuntustudio.org/
<metatroncube> che differenza c e ?
<nannes> Che sono tutti e due ufficiali, ma Ubuntu Studio ha diversi programmi utili già installati (per Video,Fotografia,Pubblicazioni, Audio e Grafica in generale)
<metatroncube> non li posso aggiungere io dopo quelli?
<metatroncube> l unico modo per impararli e imparare a installarli
<metatroncube> poi cmq la sfida secondo me come ho potuto capire sta nell installare i driver
<metatroncube> sul bt sono riuscito a metterci i driver per nvidia scheda video
<metatroncube> sto imparando a crearmi le word list , per usare il brute force con l aiuto della gpu xd
<metatroncube> riesco a fare questo e non sono capace di installare ubucchino di ubuntu?
<jester1-> ubuntu si installa da sola
<metatroncube> non funziona cosi ugone, almeno per adesso, mo metto la versione ufficiale e vediamo se hai ragione tu o io
<metatroncube> ma certo nannes ci riesco adesso ma se non funziona che ci posso fare?
<nannes> Non funziona cosa?
<metatroncube> ecco sto masterizzando il pennino
<metatroncube> non funziona ubuntu e bloccato
<metatroncube> tra un click e l altro devo aspettare mezz ore per volta
<jester1-> driver video?
<metatroncube> dici?
<nannes> metatroncube: Ma non hai detto che sei con Winzozz adesso?
<metatroncube> ho quelli per il BT credi vanno bene?
<metatroncube> adesso sto win e sto masterizzando il pennino
<jester1-> metatroncube: in ubutu si fa da repo
<metatroncube> ma qui in room sto con il BT da portatile
<jester1-> se metti roba farlocca la va no
<jester1-> vai in driver aggiuntivi e abiliti i consigliati
<metatroncube> vediamo allora
<metatroncube> ma se e bloccato mi ci vuole tutto il giorno per arrivare a quelle opzioni xd
<metatroncube> ecco sto bottando
<jester1-> metatroncube: parti in recovery e al menu vai in grafica sicura
<metatroncube> f8  usb
<metatroncube> troppo tardi
<jester1-> oppure togli le ciofeche che hai installato da tty
<metatroncube> ecco e partito il play
<metatroncube> vado a controllare se le partizioni sono come le ho lasciate
<metatroncube> ma e in inglese sta cazzarola?
<metatroncube> uff
<jester1-> certo cd italico lo devi scaricare
<metatroncube> ma era questo
<jester1-> ma l0inglese è la  lingua uiversale
<jester1-> universale*
<metatroncube> si puo installare la linguia italiana adesso?
<metatroncube> si puo fare da terminale?
<jester1-> sulla live?
<metatroncube> apt-get e poi?
<metatroncube> si
<jester1-> e che te ne fai
<metatroncube> almeno per farmi capire cosa sto facendo
<jester1-> i comandi da terminale sempre quelli sono
<metatroncube> per scaricare il pacco lingua italiana
<metatroncube> apt-get install
<jester1-> !ubuntuitaliano | prova
<ubot-it> prova: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano - Elenco pacchetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/UbuntuItaliano#Ubuntu.2C_Xubuntu_e_Lubuntu_in_italiano
<metatroncube> eh ma qui dice che bisogna metterli dopo l installazzione?
<metatroncube> quindi lo devo installare in inglese
<jester1-> al boot del cd, primo menu, hai scelto la lingua?
<jester1-> di default inglese è
<metatroncube> no sono partito in play volevo controllare lo stato dell partizonamento se era tuttok con gparted
<jester1-> play?
<metatroncube> si
<metatroncube> da cd
<jester1-> e che è
<jester1-> usa il sistema da cd?
<metatroncube> non trovo il menu dei comandi qui dove sta gparted?
<metatroncube> prima di installarlo jester
<jester1-> clvai col cruore nell'angolo alto sinistro
<metatroncube> controllo
<jester1-> cursore*
<jester1-> scrivilo nella ricerca
<metatroncube> non c e la barra amministation?
<jester1-> è unity
<jester1-> se non ti piace poi ci mette il falback e hai gnome normale o gnome shell
<metatroncube> e na sola
<metatroncube> ok le partizioni sono apposto
<jester1-> clicca in alto eìche esce la ricerca
<jester1-> li sono anche i menu
<jester1-> scrivi part che lo vedi
<jester1-> se fai così a fare il bruteforce stiamo tutti tranquilli
<jester1-> lol
<metatroncube> credo che3 tutte queste maschere servono solo a disorientare un utilizzatore alle prime armi
<metatroncube> che palle non mi va lo slash, credo che il layout della tastiera e impostato in italiano o in inglese, che faccio?
<metatroncube> io uso una tastiera tedesca
<metatroncube> mi esce questo&
<metatroncube> qui e sul 6
<metatroncube> aiuto
<metatroncube> dov e lo slash sulla vostra tastiera raga
<metatroncube> ??
<metatroncube> li ho cliccati tutti non esce
<metatroncube> che nervi
<jester-> andare in impostazioini sistema e mettere la keyboard it?
<metatroncube> windows te la fa sciegliere all inizio il layout di tastira
<jester-> metatroncube: non è la nodtra tastiera, sta usando il layout inglese
<jester-> anche ubuntu
<metatroncube> e dov e lo slash?
<jester-> ma se non guardi
<jester-> madu
<metatroncube> che vuoi guardare, parto con l installazzione scelgo la lingua italiana , poi mi chiede che tipo di installazzione e io dico manuale, poi se la tastiera non me lha cambiata io che altro posso fare?
<metatroncube> io devo reinstallare nelle stesse partizioni che ho creato il prima
<metatroncube> io*
<metatroncube> adesso vorrei solo sapere come faccio a digitare lo slash
<jester-> metatroncube: che te ne fai dello slash
<metatroncube> per dare il percorso dell installazzione a ubuntu xd
<jester-> metatroncube: stai prendendo per il culo?
<jester-> e quando mai
<metatroncube> io sto con windows e sto facendo il dual boot
<jester-> metatroncube: con wizoz?
<jester-> e come lo fai in win i dualboot
<jester-> trolli pure male
<metatroncube> ho partizionato il disco prima
<jester-> metatroncube: cosa ci fai in winzoz
<metatroncube> ntfs sda1 2 per il 7
<metatroncube> ext 4 sda 3 slash
<metatroncube> ext 4 sda4 slash home
<metatroncube> swap
<metatroncube> e extende per i dati
<jester-> metatroncube:  boot da cd
<metatroncube> grrrrrrrrrr
<jester-> installi, al partizioanemto scegli che te lo fa vedere in grafica
<metatroncube> dopo ho installato il cantaro, e non andava
<jester-> quale partizioni e come montarle
<metatroncube> adesso nelle stesse partizioni ci metto ubuntu sta accozzaglia , capisc?
<metatroncube> io questo so fare altro nun so
<jester-> al partizinamente devi scdgliere altro
<metatroncube> a si, veramente?
<metatroncube> e poi?
<jester-> altrimenti se non sai giostrarti con le partizioni elimini tutto quelle oltre sda1 doove hai winzoz e poi scegli di usare lo spazio libero contiguo
<jester-> cosi si arrangia l'installer senza fare casini
<metatroncube> ma perche, se e l unica cosa che so fare?
<jester-> e allora fallo
<metatroncube> il problema non lo capisci allora?
<jester-> madu
<jester-> hai le partizioin? hai deciso cosa ci metti?
<jester-> si o no
<metatroncube> si
<jester-> winzoz è in sda1?
<metatroncube> il 7 prende due partizioni
<jester-> o ancora non lo hai messo
<metatroncube> c e lho in 64 bit
<jester-> rispondi alle domande
<metatroncube> sda 1 e riservato per il sistema e prende circa 100 mb
<jester-> c'è o no win
<metatroncube> sda 2 il resto di 150gb che ho ristretto a 70 gb in tutto per win
<jester-> se win non è in sda1 non parte
<metatroncube> poi i restanti 80 li ho partizobnati per ubuntu
<jester-> metatroncube: va bè capito l'antifona
<metatroncube> li ho elencati prima, se leggi sopra lo vedi
<jester-> divertiti
<metatroncube> si
<metatroncube> adesso se parto con l installascion
<metatroncube> mi lascia mettere solo la lingua italiana per il sistema e non per la tastiera, preche non ci arrivo a quel punto se metto installazzione manuale capisci?
<metatroncube> per assegnare il punto di mount
<metatroncube> devo dargli lo slash
<metatroncube> se sulla tastiera e sparito lo slash e a posto dello slash mi esce questo: &
<metatroncube> e se clicco tutti i tzasti non trovo lo slash,che cazzo devo fare?
<metatroncube> non esiste una soluzione?
<metatroncube> questo e ubuntu?
<metatroncube> almeno il cantaro si fa installare, ma questo che roba e?
<metatroncube> allora cosa ho imparato stasera
<metatroncube> il cantaro si installa facilmente ma poi non funzione , nasce inchiodato come cristo sulla croce. invece la versione ufficiale e stabile, se riesci a installarla
<metatroncube> ok raga vi do la pace e vi lascio in pace, in alto sono rivolti i nostri cuori, sia lodato gesucristo, amen
<nannes> @seen ado
<ubottu-it> nannes: ado was last seen in #ubuntu-it 9 hours, 30 minutes, and 46 seconds ago: <ado> ok
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-14
<ekin04> Io non riesco a capire una cosa netbook non troppo performante
<ekin04> Windows 7 va una bomba con qualche rallentamento
<ekin04> Metto ubuntu e mannaggia santa neanche i video in streaming posso vedermi
<ekin04> Stessa identica cosa pc fisso datato xp va che è una meraviglia, xubuntu neanche si muove...
<Carlin0> bhe XP è nato nel 2000/2001 per i pc di allora
<esulu> ekin04:
<Carlin0> e il win7 che hai su quel netbook credo sia molto personalizzato come installazione
<ekin04> Non è il starter
<ekin04> E a parte aver ridotto alcuni servizi nn ho fatto nulla
<Carlin0> win 7 personalmente non l'ho mai visto :P
<ekin04> Ahahaha
<ekin04> Ho provato anche joicloud
<ekin04> Ma nulla sembra che a i miei pc il pinguino faccia schifo
<ekin04> C
<Carlin0> ho un fisso abbastanza vecchio 8 anni circa gli ho messo debian stable , certo non vola ma è accettabile
<Carlin0> le ultime ubuntu sono pesantucce
<nannes> ekin04: Per il pc fisso, vai con Lubuntu che è perfetto. L'ho fatto girare su un p4 256mb RAM, non puoi non farcela :P
<nannes> E Jolicloud che ti fa? perchè quello è l'ideale per i netbooks
<DAMN3dg1rl> Principato di Monaco Arrivooooooooooooooo
<helmut_> hi
<alo21> salve a tutti
<alo21> come posso ottenere un HCI device descriptor di una periferica?
<marvin__> ciao, c'è qualche differenza tra 12.04 lts ultima versione e 12.04 lts in italino  64-bit ( download ubuntu-it )???
<dod> sono la stessa cosa. se anche la prima e' 64bit
<dod> che intendi per ultima versione?
<marvin__> dod, ciao dod come opzioni di download mi da 3 versioni tra quali l'ultima italiano e long term sup.
<marvin__> siccome mi da i tempi di download diversi tra l'ultima e italiano, quasi metà di tempo quella italiana...
<dod> da dove le prendi?
<marvin__> www.ubuntu-it
<dod> quella di ubuntu e' in inglese ma basta che selezioni la lingua italiana e lui si scarica il locale-it e ti mette il sistema in italiano.
<marvin__> quindi la stessa cosa, come aggiornamento dico'
<dod> si
<marvin__> ok grazie
<dod> la differenza e' che ci sono 2 versioni. la 32bit e la 64bit.
<marvin__> ma la 32 gira su 64???
<dod> se il pc e' 32 bit la seconda non funziona. se e' 64 puoi usare sia la 32 che la 64
<dod> la 32 gira su tutti. la 64 sui 64
<marvin__> perchè qua raccomandano 32,,,il comp è64 comunque...che mi consigli?
<dod> la 32
<dod> quanta ram hai?
<marvin__> 4
<marvin__> è per un desktop
<dod> non vedra' tutta la ram completamente. ma puoi mettere la 32. non ci sono differenze in prestazioni reali. a volte per la 64 di certi programmi non trovi il pacchetto e ti tocca di compilare. la 32 e' piu' universale.
<marvin__> ok, grazie
<marvin__> dod, scusa...dimmi una cosa se sai... se faccio avanzamento da 10.04 a 12.04, l'amarok 1.4 che ho, funzionera' ?
<marvin__> lo so che esiste la clementine anche
<dod> senti. ti conviene reinstallare. salvare i dati e i file di configurazione di posta, internet e quelli che ti interessano su penna o hd esterno.
<dod> spesso l'avanzamento fallisce o crea problemi. niente ti vieta di farlo comunque. in ogni caso salvati i dati altrove.
<dod> amarock te lo ritrovi penso aggiornato pure lui.
<dod> se reinstalli lo devi reinstallare che non e' compreso in ubuntu.
<dod> su kubuntu invece e' standard amarok
<marvin__> infatti, quello che penso di fare è reinstallare. ok a dopo casomai , grazie
<ubu5400_> salve ragazzi
<ubu5400_> come mai pur essendo attiva come in questo momento lla rete wifi del mio laptop mi da con iwconfig no wireless extension
<ubu5400_> scheda di rete non compatibile pienamente?
<filo1234> ?
<filo1234> sei sicuro che stia leggendo bene?
<filo1234> e non ti stia dando quel risultato per la eth0?
<ubu5400_> lo        no wireless extensions
<ubu5400_> eth0      no wireless extensions
<ubu5400_> eth1 attiva
<ubu5400_> ho solo questi risultati
<filo1234> sudo iwconfig
<filo1234> lo e eth0 è ovvio che ti dia no wireless extensions
<ubu5400_> la stessa cosa con la differenza che ho maggiori dettagli sulla eth1
<hallino1> !compiz
<ubot-it> Installazione di Compiz: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - Configurazione degli effetti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/CompositeManager/CompizFusion/EffettiVisivi
<hallino1> !unity-reset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unity-reset'
<hallino1> !unity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unity'
<hallino1> Come diamine era :S
<hallino1> !gnome-reset
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'gnome-reset'
<hallino1> !gnomereset
<ubot-it> Per resettare gnome alle sue impostazioni di default rinominare le cartelle nascoste nella propria home  .gnome2 .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2_private  con un nome a piacere, ad esempio .gnome2.bk e riavviare la sessione
<FloodBotIt2> hallino1: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<hallino1> FloodBotIt2, eccolo tranquillo che l'ho trovato :S
<ubu5400_> lo so
<ubu5400_> che la eth0 non è l'interfaccia wifi
<ubu5400_> l'ho postato per completezza
<ubu5400_> i risultati
<filo1234> con sudo ti da più info?
<ubu5400_> si ma sulla eth1
<filo1234> ...
<filo1234> la eth1 è la wifi
<ubu5400_> di solito non è contrassegnata con wlan0?
<filo1234> dipende dal driver
<ubu5400_> o sbaglio?
<ubu5400_> ok
<ubu5400_> ma il mac dell'access point che mi risulta è il router o la scheda di rete wifi?
<filo1234> associated = " è il mac dell AP"
<filo1234> ma il mac dell'access point che mi risulta
<filo1234> lo dici tu stesso che è dell'accessopoint :D
<ubu5400_> quindi?
<filo1234> quindi cosa?
<filo1234> associated = " è il mac dell AP"
<ubu5400_> fisicamente a quale dispositivo appartiene
<filo1234> -.-
<filo1234> al router
<ubu5400_> eh lo immagivo
<ubu5400_> immaginavo
<ubu5400_> e per vedere il mac della scheda wifi come faccio se con iwcongig
<ubu5400_> sudo iwconfig non mi esce
<filo1234> c'è scritto Access Point: xx:Xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<ubu5400_> si
<filo1234> quindi è quello dell router /AP
<filo1234> per vedere quello delal scheda dai ifconfig
<ubu5400_> guardo nel router i dispositivi connessi
<ubu5400_> forse faccio prima
<filo1234> per vedere quello delal scheda dai ifconfig
<ubu5400_> o con angry ip scanner
<ubu5400_> ifconfig
<filo1234> ?
<ubu5400_> provo ad impostare l'ip statico per rilevare il mac del dispositivo associato
<filo1234> ubu5400_: ma mi stai prendendo in giro o cosa?
<filo1234> ifconfig ti da il mac della scheda
<ubu5400_> si ma qual è sempre la eth1?
<filo1234> certo che è sempre eth1
<filo1234> perchè dovrebbe cambiare nome da un comando all'altro?
<ubu5400_> ok ok non ti scaldare non c'è bisogno
<filo1234> eth1 è la scheda wifi .
<filo1234> non mi sto scaldando
<ubu5400_> già fa caldo...
<filo1234> appunto
<ubu5400_> un pò di pazienza a far capire anche a chi non è tanto esperto le cose no?
<filo1234> ubu5400_: si ma se ti dico le cose 5 volte...
<ubu5400_> ti ringrazio come sempre per il tuo aiuto
<filo1234> di nulla
<ubu5400_> ma non mi sembra che me le abbia ripetute 5 volte
<ubu5400_> com
<filo1234> rileggi la chat
<ubu5400_> ok
<filo1234> se non sono 5 sono 3 :D
<filo1234> comunque vabè
<ubu5400_> hai un contatto facebook che puoi fornirmi?
<ubu5400_> o non si può qui?
<ubu5400_> ok dai come non detto
<ubu5400_> grazie e buon week end filo
<jason_hudson> >.<
<bollito> ciao a tutti
<hallino1> Giorno
<bollito> vorrei comprare un nuovo pc tablet dell'hp
<jason_hudson> O.o
<bollito> solo che mi hanno detto che il touchscreen su ubuntu potrebbe nn funionare
<filo1234> !chat | bollito
<ubot-it> bollito: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<bollito> e' stretto al supporto ubuntu
<filo1234> no
<bollito> volevo chiedere se esistevano i driver apposta -.-
<bollito> e dove trovarli
<bollito> c'e' qualcuno=?
<bollito> !chat | hallino1
<ubot-it> hallino1: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<filo1234> o.0
<jason_hudson> lol
<hallino1> Secondo me non sta bene sto tizio O.o
<jason_hudson> il nome è tutto un programma >.<
<vincenzo_> ma perchè ubuntu mi continua a fare errori??
<filo1234> !dettagli | vincenzo_
<ubot-it> vincenzo_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<vincenzo_> non mi installa gli aggiornamenti
<filo1234> adesso si chè dettagliato
<vincenzo_> adesso riprovo e ti faccio vedere l'errore
<vincenzo_> forse adesso vaù
<vincenzo_> ma con gli hard disk sata a dato problemi a qualcuno??
<vincenzo_> ubuntu
<filo1234> mai
<vincenzo_> ascolta ma io vorrei avere il programma per aggiornare il telefono..
<vincenzo_> ma perchè non fanno questi benedetti programmi??
<filo1234> -.-
<vincenzo_> per mac e uscito..
<filo1234> vincenzo_: 1 non so di cosa tu stia parlando
<filo1234> 2 se hai un problem atecnico esponilo
<filo1234> 3 per le chiacchere c'è la chat
<vincenzo_> e un problema infatti
<filo1234> no nmi pare
<vincenzo_> adesso ti spiego
<filo1234> no
<vincenzo_> spiegami il perchè non fare i progammi.. e il sony update.
<filo1234> !chat | vincenzo_
<ubot-it> vincenzo_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<vincenzo_> non si potrebbe fare niente?
<filo1234> vincenzo_: chiudila qui
<vincenzo_> per avere il programma
<filo1234> !irc | vincenzo_
<ubot-it> vincenzo_: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<vincenzo_> adesso gli aggiornamenti li ha fatti..
<hallino1> filo1234, quanta pazienza ci vuole
<filo1234> inizio a pensare di essere io a non farmi capire
<hallino1> filo1234, peccato che io ti capisco pienamente lol
<Adrez> volevo porre una domanda io stò tentando di installa ubuntu da chiavetta ma al momento che mi si apre il boot di controllo ci sono solo la voce default e help cosa devo fare?
<filo1234> Adrez: il boot di controllo di cosa?
<Adrez> della usb inserita
<filo1234> 0.0 credo di non aver capito
<filo1234> hai per caso messo su chiavetta una iso minimale?
<filo1234> Adrez: se riesci fai una foto allo schermo e mostrala
<filo1234> altrimenti non si capisce di cosa stia parlando
<filo1234> !imagebin | Adrez
<ubot-it> Adrez: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Adrez> ok
<Adrez> riavvio e faccio
<Adrez> riguardo al problema che dicevo prima questa è una schermata di cosa mi appare http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/img0133uu.jpg/
<Adrez> che ne pensate?
<ado_> nannes
<vincenzo_> ciao
<vincenzo_> questo e l'errore che mi da.
<vincenzo_> I seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:  linux-headers-generic-pae: Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-26-generic-pae ma non è installato unity-2d-panel: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) ma 1:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 è installato                 Depends: libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3) ma 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 è installato                 Depends: libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1) ma 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 è installato                 Depend
<vincenzo_> come si può risolvere??
<Adrez> qualcuno sa come si risolve da questa schermata http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/img0133uu.jpg/
<vincenzo_> ce qualcuno??
<Adrez> mi sa che sono tutti a mangiare
<nicotano> salve
<Adrez> salve
<Adrez> qualcuno ha idea di come si risolve il mio problema questa è l'immagine http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/img0133uu.jpg/
<Adrez> cosa devo fare? ho sbagliato qualcosa?
<hallino1> Com'era il comando per reinstallare il kernel attuale di ubuntu 12.04? Lo si faceva per "ri-buildare" la versione di alsamixer
<Adrez> dai c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare come faccio ad andare avanti da qui http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/688/img0133uu.jpg/
<jason_hudson> Adrez, puoi caricarla su tinypic?
<Adrez> guardo
<jason_hudson> Adrez, ha l'osso? xD
<Adrez> jason_hudson, questa http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2v3omxc&s=6
<jason_hudson> aaaaah
<Adrez> che è successo?
<jason_hudson> non ne sono sicuro, non uso unetbootin, su quel pc hai windows per caso?
<Adrez> si ho vista
<Adrez> per questo voglio mettere ubuntu
<jason_hudson> vuoi rimuovere vista del tutto?
<Adrez> si era l'intenzione
<jason_hudson> e immagino non possa o non voglia assolutamente usare cd, giusto?
<Adrez> già
<jason_hudson> allora se vuoi risolvere come facevano gli uomini delle caverne ti scarichi wubi (dovresti trovarlo anche su ubuntu.com)  ed un iso di ubuntu, installi wubi, installi ubuntu dentro wubi, fai partire ubuntu da wubi e poi usi il tool che ti mette a disposizione ubuntu per farti la chiavetta, certo è uno spreco di tempo improponibile ma è quasi garantito (niente lo è mai) che funzioni
<Adrez> altrimenti l'unica soluzione è il cd
<jason_hudson> beh no magari con unetbootin ce la fai, è solo che io non lo conosco :P
<jason_hudson> ed essendo ora di pranzo o di pennichella non so quanta gente potrebbe aiutarti
<Adrez> concordo, comunque se usassi il cd con cosa lo dovrei masterizzare per installarci la iso?
<jason_hudson> capisci l'inglese?
<Adrez> abbastanza bene
<jason_hudson> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto  qua trovi tutto quello che ti serve
<Adrez> grazie un ultima domanda giusto per, come faccio a sapere se il mio portatile può masterizzare le cose?
<jason_hudson> ha un masterizzatore ?
<Adrez> ha il lettore ma non sò se masterizza anche
<jason_hudson> marca e modello?
<Adrez> è un compag
<Adrez> compaq
<jason_hudson> ti conviene vedere il modello su internet, questa domandan on riguarda strettamente ubuntu e purtroppo non ricordo come si vede su windows lol
<Adrez> ma tu giri solo su ubuntu?
<jason_hudson> no
<Adrez> ma lo usi giusto?
<jason_hudson> ogni tanto, per queste domande ti consiglio #ubuntu-it-chat però
<Adrez> grazie
<Adrez> proverò con wubi come gli uomini delle caverne e vediamo se va tutto liscio
<jason_hudson> liscio come le pietre
<jason_hudson> Adrez, ci metti solo più tempo, installi ubuntu sul pc "separatamente" e da li ti fai la chiavetta, poi installi normalmente e addio vista
<Adrez> si ma comunque poi lo devo riavviare il computer e entrare nella chiavetta sbaglio?
<jason_hudson> dopo aver installato ubuntu con wubi riavvii e scegli ubuntu, così stai già usando ubuntu sul tuo pc, da li ti prepari la chiavetta ed una volta finita sta prosopopea fai il boot da chiavetta
<jason_hudson> agabido?
<Adrez> gabido gabido
<giordano_> salve come si installa questo tema? ricato questo tema, http://thedeviantmars.deviantart.com/art/Atolm-gtk3-206663190 ma come si i
<nicotano> salve
<cristian_c> giordano, ci saranno le istruzioni no?
<cristian_c> *giordano_
<nannes> weeeeeeeee
<jason_hudson> oi
<nannes> Sei in piedi da ieri jason? XD io ho dormito di mattina
<jason_hudson> e chi dorme
<jason_hudson> saranno 5 giorni che non dormo più come io comanda
<giordano_> si, non le avevo viste, fatto, grazie
<ado_> nannes
<nannes> Here I am
<jason_hudson> lol
<hallino1> Uè nannes
<nannes> Ciao hallino1
<Gnome2NoUnity> salve a tutti volevo chierdervi una cosa su ubuntu 12.04 è possibile scegliere il sistema grafico  ?
<Gnome2NoUnity> al posto di unity gnome 2
<cristian_c> Gnome2NoUnity, vorresti installare gnome 2?
<Gnome2NoUnity> si perchè a me non piace unity
<cristian_c> Gnome2NoUnity, c'è la sessione fallback, e anche gnome shell
<Gnome2NoUnity> utilizzabile normalmente
<cristian_c> Gnome2NoUnity, gnome 2 comunque è stato abbandonato da gnome
<Gnome2NoUnity> ah ok quindi c'è solo unity
<cristian_c> Gnome2NoUnity, infatti nei repo è presente gnome 3
<Gnome2NoUnity> cristian_c, ah ok
<cristian_c> Gnome2NoUnity, se vuoi gnome 2 come mamma l'ha fatto, devi provare una versione più vecchia di ubuntu
<Gnome2NoUnity> cristian_c,  si io ho 10.10
<cristian_c> Gnome2NoUnity, oppure ti butti su mate
<Gnome2NoUnity> cristian_c,  mate ?
<cristian_c> Gnome2NoUnity, beh, gnome 2 c'è anche sulla 10.04 e 11.04
<Gnome2NoUnity> sisi lo so
<cristian_c> Gnome2NoUnity, certo, è un fork di gnome 2, visto che gnome non lo sviluppa più
<nannes> cristian_c: gnome2 è il fallback!
<Gnome2NoUnity> ah ok grazie mille della risposta
<nannes> Gnome2NoUnity: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<nannes> per gnome2 ^
<Gnome2NoUnity> grazie
<Gnome2NoUnity> grazie e ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> Gnome2NoUnity, ormai si sono decisi a sviluppare cose nuove, la fallback non è proprio la stessa cosa
<Aizram> sera :D
<metatroncube> b sera
<metatroncube> come si installano i driver nvidia?
<metatroncube> mi sono inbattuto in una guida diversa dalle altre , vi va di dargli un occhiata?
<metatroncube> http://linux4noob.wordpress.com/installazione-driver-nvidia-per-ubuntu/
<cristian_c> metatroncube, non si possono linkare guide esterne in questo canale?
<cristian_c> senza '?'
<metatroncube> non ho letto lke regole sorry
<cristian_c> !guida
<ubot-it> guida is http://help.ubuntu-it.org
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> metatroncube, comunque ti consiglio di non scaricare driver dal sito
<metatroncube> versioni vecchie la . non c e
<cristian_c> tuttavia utilizza i river dei repo
<metatroncube> 11 .10
<cristian_c> *drive
<cristian_c> **driver
<metatroncube> perche non dovrei utilizzarli?
<cristian_c> perché ci sono già i driver presenti nei repo
<cristian_c> già pacchettizzati e stabili
<metatroncube> sfruttare a meglio la mi scheda , con quella che costava
<cristian_c> metatroncube, in che senso?
<cristian_c> pensi che con i driver del sito ci siano delle differenze?
<metatroncube> nell senso che si possono sfruttare le potenzialita dell hardware con i driver giusti
<metatroncube> non lo so questo
<cristian_c> non riesco a capire, per quanto mi sforzi
<metatroncube> non sei tu che devi capire, ma io
<metatroncube> se mi dici che i driver di ubuntu sfruttano al meglio la scheda video , allora capisco che posso lasciare quelli senza perdere tempo a installare quelli dell sito nvidia!!
<metatroncube> non lo forse mi esprimo male , riletto quello che scrivo sembra chiarissimo
<cristian_c> metatroncube, che driver stai utilizzando?
<metatroncube> ho appena scaricati stavo leggendo delle guide , ma non so se fidarmi
<metatroncube> questi NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.59.run
<nannes> aspè aspè, quelli su "driver aggiuntivi" li hai provati?      metatroncube
<metatroncube> si
<nannes> ebè? che fanno?
<metatroncube> in che senso che fanno?
<nannes> Che succede se li installi?
<metatroncube> si inchioda ubuntu
<nannes> "si inchioda" non è niente. Spiega bene
<nannes> a che punto del boot s'inchioda
<nannes> o QUANDO si inchioda
<metatroncube> si inchioda, al riavvio lo carico , e dopo rimane inchiodato
<nannes> cosa carichi? non devi caricare nulla, fa da solo
<metatroncube> dopo caricato si inchioda mi fa muovere il mouse ma non  mi fa aprire niente!!!
<nannes> ooo
<metatroncube> ho il dual boot
<metatroncube> dal grub
<nannes> fai sti comandi, se no' ci metto tre anni a tirare fuori informazioni da te
<nannes> uname -a && lsb_release -a && lspci | grep -i vga
<metatroncube> dimmi cosa vuoi sapere e crechero di essere piu splicito possibile
<metatroncube> aspe mo li faccio
<metatroncube> oarch Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.10 Release:	11.10 Codename:	oneiric 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)
<metatroncube> sono loro?
<nannes> ne manca uno. Ricopialo e incollalo nel pastebin
<nannes> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<metatroncube> ripostati
<nannes> incolla qui il link .-.
<metatroncube> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091862/
<nannes> fai anche:
<nannes> dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<metatroncube> e un driver compatibile , e va bene
<metatroncube> se lascio questi
<nannes> ma non hai detto che si blocca -.-
<metatroncube> si infatti ho reinstallato
<metatroncube> ubuntu
<nannes> aaaah
<metatroncube> si vabbe avevo anche fatto degli errori ,anche per quello  lo reinstallato
<nannes> ma porca mazza,
<nannes> perchè hai reinstallato Oneiric 11.10, allora??
<nannes> !precise | metatroncube
<ubot-it> metatroncube: Precise pangolin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ | Kubuntu 12.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/12.04/release/ | Iso in italiano: http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-i386/  http://people.ubuntu.com/precise-it-amd64/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes
<metatroncube> perche ho fatto degli errori
<metatroncube> ho fatto prima a rimetterlo da capo
<ErVito> :facepalm:
<nannes> Vabbè, in ogni caso il tuo problema è un bug noto. Crash e blocchi dei driver 295.xx per le nvidia8800 vengono fixati già nella versione (ancora beta) 300.xx dei drivers. Quindi si, ti conviene tenere i nouveau installati di default
<metatroncube> ho fatto la vanzamernto dopo avcer aggiornato e installato delle cose , e non andava bene
<nannes> a meno che non voglia rischiare e installare i driver 302.7
<nannes> (beta)
<metatroncube> voglio rischiare
<nannes> vabbè, prima di rischiare installa precise.
<metatroncube> mal che vada reinstallo
<metatroncube> non voglio un altra versione
<metatroncube> dovrei scaricarmela , e sinceramente con la connessione che ho ci metto minimo 3 ore
<nannes> ti conviene, perchè su oneiric funzionerebbe ancora di meno quel driver. Visto che ha il kernel più datato.
<metatroncube> cmq non ricordo bene, ma per avere degli effetti 3d  serve un accellerazione grafica , che solo con i driver proprietari si riesce a d averla?
<metatroncube> il kernel si puo aggiornare
<cristian_c> metatroncube, ma non usavi precise?
<cristian_c> come l'avevi installata?
<alessio> ciao raga, qualcuno può darmi una mano?? ho fatto danni installando i driver proprietari ati, il sistema non partiva più, allora li ho rimossi dalla modalità recovery, però non riesco più ad installare i driver open...
<alessio> i driver li ho installati con il pacchetto .deb
<cristian_c> alessio, ma non hai utilizzatore il gestore driver?
<cristian_c> *utilizzato
<alessio> cristian_c, eh lo so ma volevo installare i catalyst 12.6 :(
<metatroncube> gli ati sono una rogna
<metatroncube> sul portatile non sono riuiscito a installarli per il bt
<cristian_c> scusate, ma perché installate driver esterni?
<alessio> dando sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64 xserver-xorg-core mi dice impossibile scaricare alcuni pacchetti. potrebbe essere utile eseguire apt-get update o provare l'opzione --fix-missing
<cristian_c> usate quelli presenti nei repo
<nannes> lol alessio
<nannes> bravo!
<metatroncube> cmq raga io ho capito che i driver proprietari sono quelli giusti ma bisogna installarli bene , tutto qua
<nannes> ora cerca di fixare da solo! google aiuta ;)
<alessio> cristian_c, io mi ci trovo bene, il problema l'ho riscontrato oggi pomeriggio quando per accendere il computer, mi dava una schermata gialla eterna
<metatroncube> quindi sotto a lavoro
<nannes> metatroncube: non hai capito nulla
<nannes> lol
<cristian_c> metatroncube, ancora non ho capito quale release stai usando
<nannes> cristian_c: Oneiric
<cristian_c> oddio
<alessio> nannes, almeno tu dammi una mano XD
<metatroncube> 11 10
<metatroncube> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091862/
<alessio> nannes, ho provato da recovery ad abilitare la connessione internet, ma sembra non andare non capisco il perchè
<nannes> alessio: google googla! anzi usa il cervello
<nannes> usa il cervello
<nannes> cervello
<nannes> cervello
<nannes> cervello
<FloodBotIt2> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<cristian_c> alessio, devi mettere in conto queste cose, quando installi roba 'estranea'
<alessio> nannes, eh ok devo reinstallare i driver open, ma se dalla recovery non riesco (e naturalmente non riesco a loggare normalmente con la shell grafica) come faccio?? reinstallo da capo tutto??
<nannes> ovvio che no
<alessio> nannes, ufff so che lo sai dai... XD
<nannes> lo so che sai che lo so,
<cristian_c> metatroncube, aspetta un attimo che trovo il comando giusto (almeno spero)
<alessio> nannes, looool
<nannes> ma dovresti sapere anche che voglio che tu sappia che ci devi arrivare da solo :P
<nannes> sei ancora fresco, non hai 60anni lol
<alessio> nannes, mannagg :D
<cristian_c> metatroncube, lshw -c display | grep driver
<alessio> nannes, un piccolo aiutino almeno...ho rimosso i driver proprietari, ho cancellato lo xorg.conf ma non riesco proprio a scaricare i driver open...
<cristian_c> alessio, come hai rimosso i driver?
<nannes> i driver open dovrebbero esserci già, li devi solo abilitare
<nannes> :P
<alessio> cristian_c, dallla recovery ho scelto l'opzione "shell con diritti di super utente" o una cosa simile (prima ho abilitato il filesystem sia in lettura che in scrittura, siccome di default è in sola lettura)
<alessio> ed ho dato sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<nannes> alessio: che scheda video hai?
<alessio> nannes, radeon mobility hd 5650
<cristian_c> alessio, e  i driver sono quelli scaricati dal sito?
<alessio> cristian_c, yes
<cristian_c> cioè i catalyst
<cristian_c> alessio, non è la procedura corretta allora
<alessio> cristian_c, si ma ho creato il file .deb apposta per la mia distribuzione
<cristian_c> alessio, l'hai creato dalloc script?
<alessio> cristian_c, siccome ho dovuto applicare la patch per i catalyst dal 12.4 in poi e il kernel 3.4+
<cristian_c> quindi non hai installato tramite .run
<alessio> cristian_c, esatto
<cristian_c> mi sembra una roba assurda tutto ciò
<cristian_c> che problema c'era con i radeon o i fglrx?
<nannes> vediamo se il mio plugin è più utile di noi :P
<alessio> cristian_c, eh lo so ma è l'unico modo per far funzionare come si deve gnome-shell con i driver ati
<nannes>  /google enable ati open source drivers
<nannes> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI
<nannes> ops aggiungete un 'utuntu' alla query :P
<nannes> ubuntu*
<cristian_c> alessio, cioè con i radeon appena installato non funzionava?
<alessio> cristian_c, si ma a mo di gnome 2
<cristian_c> cioè?
<alessio> cristian_c, gnome fallback ora ti mando 2 immagini così capisci meglio
<cristian_c> beh, se usi fallback, ci sta che non funzioni qualcosa
<cristian_c> io parlo di gnome shell
<alessio> cristian_c, io uso gnome shell, però con i driver open si presentava così http://www.google.it/imgres?q=gnome+shell+fallback&um=1&hl=it&biw=1366&bih=596&tbm=isch&tbnid=Oc7BanWZoiwuEM:&imgrefurl=http://marcosbox.blogspot.com/2011/10/installare-gnome-session-fallback-per.html&docid=KXL7bVuLsEQ40M&imgurl=http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-4_Ej97Q8jQ8/Tpdr56qLaLI/AAAAAAAADM4/nZ7tM0jqE20/s1600/Schermata%252Bdel%252B2011-10-14%252B00%2525253A51
<alessio> mentre con i driver closed così http://www.google.it/imgres?q=gnome-shell&um=1&hl=it&biw=1366&bih=596&tbm=isch&tbnid=xmkjXJ6-1RCvmM:&imgrefurl=http://desktopi18n.wordpress.com/2011/04/01/ibus-and-shell-for-gnome-3-0/&docid=qnMg2IC3JxQsCM&imgurl=http://desktopi18n.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/ibus-gtk-shell.png&w=1280&h=800&ei=e7YBUOqiN5PV4QS-tOGPCA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=666&vpy=171&dur=155&hovh=177&hovw=284&tx=151&ty=100&sig=103246574
<cristian_c> alessio, quello non è gnome shell
<alessio> cristian_c, certo che è gnome-shell ._.
<nannes> lol
<cristian_c> la seconda immagine è gnome shell
<alessio> solo che nel primo caso è con i driver open, almeno a me fa questa cosa con i driver open e il kernel superiore al 3.4
<cristian_c> la prima no di certo
<cristian_c> alessio, su precise?
<alessio> cristian_c, si lo so io normalmente ce l'ho come nella seconda immagine, ma con i driver open mi si presentava come nella prima immagine...
<cristian_c> alessio, e quindi non era gnome shell
<alessio> cristian_c, si si
<cristian_c> no no
<alessio> su precise
<cristian_c> alessio, su precise il massimo di kernel è il 3.2
<alessio> cristian_c, si vabbè lasciamo perdere il kernel per un momento e pensiamo un'attimo a come riabilitare i driver open :D
<cristian_c> alessio, insomma, hai un sistema un po' strano
<metatroncube> che ci metti a formattare?
<cristian_c> non stupiamoci che non funzioni poi così bene
<alessio> poi con le varie patch per il kernel superiore al 3.4 ci penso io (non mi va di parlarne qua siccome non è la sezione giusta)
<nannes> metatroncube, non sei nella posizione per consigliare
<nannes> ahahaha
<nannes> pensa alla tua nvidia
<nannes> XD
<FloodBotIt2> nannes: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<nannes> metatroncube: scherzo, eh ;)
<cristian_c> alessio, contento tu :)
<alessio> cristian_c, no bhe fai che fino a ieri funzionava tutto alla perfezione...dopo il problema della schermata gialla, li ho rimossi per poterli reinstallare, ma non parte nemmeno con la modalità grafica d'emergenza
<metatroncube> nannes se il so e inceppato e non sa uscirsene e ha fatto una partizione come si deve fa prima a reinstallare
<cristian_c> alessio, posta anche tu: lshw -c display | grep driver
<alessio> cristian_c, il sistema non è instabile l'ho tenuto 3-4 mesi senza combinare danni...solo ora mi si è presentato questo problema, e sappiamo tutti che ubuntu a riguardo è un po' ostico...
<metatroncube> cristian quel comando non serve a niente
<cristian_c> alessio, ubuntu non è ostico se si evita di fare esperimenti tipo frankestein
<alessio> cristian_c, non mi ha dato output...
<cristian_c> metatroncube, perché?
<alessio> non so se dipende dalla recovery, ma non credo...
<cristian_c> alessio, significa che non stai utilizzando driver
<metatroncube> perche non va
<alessio> cristian_c, fino a qui ci ero arrivato pure io XD
<cristian_c> alessio, in recovery utilizzi i vesa, ci credo
<cristian_c> metatroncube, che vuol dire? spiegati meglio
<metatroncube> aspe ti incollo il risultato
<cristian_c> alessio, la modalità normale non parte?
<alessio> cristian_c, no, non riesco nemmeno ad avviarlo in tty
<alessio> anzi aspè riprovo a loggarmi in tty ma credo che non funzioni, siccome mi esce il messaggio che i driver non sono abilitati e mi chiede se voglio riconfigurarli o altre opzioni
<cristian_c> alessio, con lspci -k, cosa esce?
<metatroncube> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1091951/
<alessio> cristian_c, ok è ufficiale le shell tty non vanno, aspè che riavvio e te lo dico
<alessio> cristian_c, mi esce una lista lunga 1 kilometro ._.
<cristian_c> metatroncube, stai utilizzando i nouveau
<cristian_c> alessio, cerca alla voce vga
<cristian_c> alessio, hai una doppia scheda?
<alessio> cristian_c, no
<metatroncube> e che significa?
<alessio> cristian_c, eh non posso scorrere la lista ._:
<alessio> * ._.
<cristian_c> alessio, cerca la riga kernel modules
<cristian_c> alessio metti in file di testo e apri con nano
<alessio> cristian_c, sono da recovery...
<cristian_c> metatron, che sono i driver in funzione
<cristian_c> alessio, lo so
<cristian_c> per questo scrivi
<cristian_c> lspci -k > log
<metatroncube> si ma quelli di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> e poi: nano log
<cristian_c> metatroncube, sì, certo
<cristian_c> alessio, in questo modo puoi scorrere
<alessio> cristian_c, uff aspè siccome ho riavviato era in sola lettura il filesystem ._.
<cristian_c> alessio, non credo che dia problemi quel comando
<cristian_c> metatroncube, hai installato altri driver?
<alessio> cristian_c, mi dice che non posso usare nano siccome sono in sola lettura
<alessio> ok cambiato
<cristian_c> metatroncube, tipo quelli del sito
<metatroncube> non ancora
<alessio> cristian_c, ok cosa devo cercare??
<cristian_c> metatron, quindi hai installato solo i nvidia fino ad ora?
<cristian_c> alessio, la riga con vga
<cristian_c> e poi kernel modules
<alessio> cristian_c, radeon
<metatroncube> non ho installato ancora niente se ci sono sono quelli di default,
<cristian_c> alessio, questa: 	Kernel modules: radeon ?
<alessio> cristian_c, esatto
<cristian_c> alessio, mentre la riga precedente è Kernel driver in use
<alessio> cristian_c, vga compatible controller: Advanced micro devises [amd]...
<alessio> no quella è quella successiva
<cristian_c> metatroncube, ma mi sembra che prima avevi installato i nvidia
<alessio> quela precedente è kernel modules: i2c-i801
<alessio> *quella
<cristian_c> metatroncube, posta anche tu lspci -k
<cristian_c> alessio, parlo della riga precedente :)
<cristian_c> sempre riferito a vga
<cristian_c> sarò Subsystem
<cristian_c> *sarà
<alessio> cristian_c, subsystem: hewlett-packard....
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> alessio, quindi stai usando i vesa e i driver disponibili sono i radeon
<alessio> cristian_c, bho credo XD
<cristian_c> quindi se è giusto quello che  mi hai detto, non ci sono catalyst da disinstallare
<alessio> cristian_c, si stavo usando i vesa poi li ho rimossi dopo sto problema
<metatroncube> no era un driver che mi ha dato  quando stavo aggiornando riguardava l accellerazione grafica, ma poi ho scoperto che prima di mettere qull aggiornamento , si devono mettere prima i driver proprietari
<cristian_c> alessio, non credo che si possano rimuovere i vesa dal sistema
<cristian_c> si possono disattivare al massimo
<alessio> cristian_c, i vesa sono quelli closed estratti dal .run??
<alessio> cristian_c, ah ok
<cristian_c> metatroncube, non so di quale driver parli
<cristian_c> alessio, no sono quelli generici validi per tutte le schede
<metatroncube> e lo so non mi ricordo manco piu io
<cristian_c> metatroncube, da dove l'hai preso?
<alessio> cristian_c, ah ok quindi ora quali sono abilitati?? e quali dovrei riabilitare per far si che il sistema torni a funzionare??
<cristian_c> alessio, ora sono attivati i vesa in recovery
<metatroncube> stavo facendo dei setting per entrare con il 3d,ma non ricordo  come si chiamava il prog in questione
<cristian_c> alessio, secondo me dovresti riconfigurare il server
<alessio> cristian_c, azz' e a mano come si fa??
<metatroncube> ormai e da ieri che sto cercando di avere un so come dico io
<cristian_c> alessio, dovresti usare i radeon, che ci sono già
<cristian_c> alessio, no problema
<alessio> cristian_c, ok come li riabilito??
<metatroncube> sono cotto
<alessio> cristian_c, ok dimmi tutto, sono nelle tue mani :D
<cristian_c> metatroncube, perché tendete a fare cavolate :)
<cristian_c> altrimenti non ci sarebbero tutti questi problemi
<cristian_c> alessio, sto trovando la pagina wiki
<metatroncube> per incappare in questi problemi e risolverli copsi imparo
<alessio> cristian_c, ok :D
<cristian_c> io imparerei a usare solo roba dei repo ufficiali
<cristian_c> è la cosa migliore
<cristian_c> alessio, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/DomandeFrequenti#Come_si_riconfigura_il_server_grafico.3F
<alessio> cristian_c, eh è quello che proverò a fare d'ora in poi, ma se i driver dei repo ufficiali non vanno con il kernel 3.4.4 non ci posso fare niente...anzi è possibile avere un file .deb dei driver dei repo ufficiali?? così applico li la patch e sto apposto...
<cristian_c> metatroncube, ma hai scaricato qualche driver?
<cristian_c> alessio, forse con i driver open
<alessio> infatti non mi hanno mai dato problemi, solo che dopo essere passato dal 3.2 al 3.4.4 ho riscontrato sti problemi inizialmente
<cristian_c> alessio, con i fglrx no di certo, che sono quelli proprietari di ati
<metatroncube> si ho scaricato questo NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.59.run
<cristian_c> alessio, quindi puoi tentare di patchare i radeon
<alessio> cristian_c, ah quindi nemmeno quelli che si installano dai driver aggiuntivi vanno bene??
<cristian_c> metatroncube, e l'hai installato?
<metatroncube> no
<cristian_c> alessio, non li puoi patchare, perché non ci sono sorgenti
<metatroncube> stavo cercando un modo giusto per fARLO
<alessio> cristian_c, ah ok che peccato :(
<cristian_c> metatroncube, ok, stai usando gli open
<cristian_c> alessio, puoi provare a patchare i radeon
<cristian_c> metatroncube, ne hai installati altri di driver?
<alessio> cristian_c, che sarebbero??
<cristian_c> alessio, sono i driver open disponibili
<metatroncube> no cristian ti ho fatto anche vedere i risultati
<cristian_c> alessio, sono preinstallati nel sistema
<metatroncube> sto con quelli di open
<cristian_c> metatroncube, quindi non hai mai installato nulla
<alessio> cristian_c, ah ok, ma le temperature sono troppo elevate con quelli e poi non sono a livello dei closed da quanto ho letto
<metatroncube> e ho scaricato quelli dell nvidia
<cristian_c> ne devo essere certo
<metatroncube> no
<cristian_c> alessio, quello è un problema del kernel, non dei driver video
<cristian_c> metatroncube, ok
<alessio> cristian_c, ah ok vabbè proverò e ti farò sapere...
<cristian_c> alessio, attiva i radeon riconfigurando il server e poi provi a patcharli
<cristian_c> alessio, oppure utilizzi gli x-swat
<alessio> cristian_c, comunque non riesco a stoppare il server grafico
<alessio> cristian_c, do sudo service lightdm stop e mi dice stop:unknow instance
<cristian_c> alessio, in recovery non credo tu abbia bisogno di farlo
<cristian_c> alessio, sei in recovery, quella parte è inutile
<alessio> cristian_c, ah ok siccome dando sudo X -configure mi restituiva "server reminated with error (2). closing log file" pensavo dipendesse da quello
<alessio> ah io il file xorg.conf l'ho eliminato...
<cristian_c> alessio, quindi non l'ha creato il file xorg?
<cristian_c> il comando intendo
<alessio> cristian_c, così sembra
<cristian_c> alessio, dovrei vedere l'output. Così su due piedi non saprei cosa succede
<cristian_c> uhm
<alessio> cristian_c, comunque io altre volte quando mi si presentava sto problema risolvevo con questa guida, solo che ora non riesco più http://www.chimerarevo.com/2012/05/27/schede-video-ati-e-ubuntu-installare-o-rimuovere-i-driver-proprietari/
<cristian_c> alessio, il configure crea una copia di xorg.conf adatta per il tuo sistema
<cristian_c> alessio, questo funziona: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<cristian_c> è il vecchi comando per riconfigurare il server
<cristian_c> *vecchio
<cristian_c> metatroncube, non mi ricordo qual'era il tup problema con nvidia
<alessio> cristian_c, si ha funzionato
<cristian_c> *tuo
<cristian_c> alessio, molto bene
<alessio> cristian_c, nel senso che non ha dato errori, ma nemmeno output...
<metatroncube> trovare una guida funzionale per installarli
<cristian_c> alessio, continua sulla guida che ti ho postato
<alessio> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> metatroncube, npon devi installarli
<metatroncube> perche?
<cristian_c> alessio, sudo cp $HOME/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cristian_c> metatroncube, perché è il modo migliore per trovare i guai
<alessio> cristian_c, ops ho dato sudo X -config $HOME/xorg.conf.new
<alessio> cristian_c, ora c'è una schermata nera ma non fa niente...
<cristian_c> alessio, non credo ci siano problemi ;)
<cristian_c> alessio, prova a uscirne con qualche combinazione
<cristian_c> alt+f1 o robe del genere
<cristian_c> ctrol+alt+f2
<metatroncube> ok cristian grazie
<alessio> cristian_c, niente...
<alessio> riavvio??
<cristian_c> alessio, prova
<metatroncube> pero premetto che ho letto un po di cose  a riguardo
<cristian_c> alessio, ma dovresti spostare il file nella posizione giusta comunque
<cristian_c> metatroncube, qual'è il problema con i driver attuali?
<metatroncube> e ho anche provato a installarli sia gli ati che nvidia su due pc differenti logicamentr
<alessio> cristian_c, ah ok quindi adesso fino a quando non do quel sudo cp $HOME/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf non andrà...
<cristian_c> alessio, riavvia e riprendi da dove avevi interrotto
<metatroncube> sto imparando cristian
<alessio> ok
<cristian_c> alessio, credo sia fondamentale
<cristian_c> alessio, e poi devi riavviare il server grafico
<alessio> si in effetti sennò continua ad usare il vecchio :D
<metatroncube> io metto le mani da per tutto per capire il funzionamento
<cristian_c> alessio, eh , i vesa sono abbastanza brutti da vedere
<cristian_c> e non hanno gli effetti
<alessio> matatroncube, e poi fai danni senza sapere come uscirne XD abbiamo lo stesso modo operandis
<alessio> *modus operandi
<cristian_c> metatroncube, così no credo imparerai qualcosa
<cristian_c> *non
<metatroncube> monto smonto provo riprovo, e l unico modo per imparare piou velocemente possibile anche se alla fine non diovento un bravo user non me ne frega niente voglio iparare a fare le giuste configurazioni
<cristian_c> metatroncube, dipende dalle esigenze
<alessio> mhmhmhm ooooook.... XD
<metatroncube> e come mai uso linux gia da 5 mesi?
<cristian_c> che esigenze hai?
<cristian_c> metatroncube, non ho capito perché odi i nouveau
<cristian_c> anche i nouveau hanno l'accelerazione 3d
<metatroncube> in baser a loro agisco
<cristian_c> ?
<metatroncube> perche non sfruttano a pieno lhardware
<cristian_c> metatroncube, non credo che gli altri driver facciano di più
<alessio> cristian_c, fatto spostato e riavviato il server grafico...ora mi da una schermata nera fissa e penso che non si schiodi di li...
<cristian_c> alessio, riavvia il sistema in modalità normale
<alessio> cirstian_c, ok speriamo bene...
<cristian_c> metatroncube, quali problemi riscontri di precis?
<cristian_c> *preciso
<alessio> cristian_c, niente mi dice ancora "the system is running in low-graphics mode"
<metatroncube> cris non ricordo preciso il motivo percui  stavo installando i driver pro, ma te lo faro sapere
<cristian_c> alessio, credo tu abbia tolto qualche pacchetto di troppo con quella guida chen hai linkato
<alessio> cristian_c, ho selezionato run in low-graphics mode for one session ma niente è bloccato su una shcermata completamente nera...
<alessio> cristian_c, eh probabile...infatti prevedeva di reinstallare i pacchetti libgl1
<alessio> quindi credo proprio di aver fatto una grande cazzata
<cristian_c> metatroncube, non credo sia un dramma ,  e comunque puoi attivare i driver proprietari dal gestore driver
<metatroncube> se non erro stavo cercando di mettere effetti grafici che richiedevano un accellerazione grafica percui servivano i driver pro
<cristian_c> alesio, non credo sia impossibile, basta reinstallare i pacchetti giusti e riconfigurare
<alessio> cristian_c, il problema è che da recovery non riesco nè a dare un sudo apt.get update, nè tanto meno installare un qualunque pacchetto
<alessio> mi sa che sono spacciato e che mi tocca reinstallare ._.
<cristian_c> c'è da capire se c'è un metapacchetto pronto
<cristian_c> *alessio
<alessio> cristian_c, sarebbe??
<metatroncube> a parte questo perche alessio vuole installare i driver pro
<cristian_c> alessio, ma non riuscivi a utilizzare la recovery anche in scrittura?
<cristian_c> alessio, un metapacchetto è un pacchetto vuoto che contiene altri pacchetti
<metatroncube> no non e un dramma sto qui per capirci un po anche leggendo gli altri, (non tutti cmq)
<cristian_c> un cntenitore di pacchetti
<cristian_c> *contenitore
<alessio> metatroncube, siccome gnome-shell funziona solo in modalità fallback con i driver open e con i driver aggiuntivi proposti da ubuntu, non vi è alcuna patch applicabile per i kernel superiori al 3.4
<alessio> cristian_c, si riesco ad usarlo anche in modalità di scrittura perchè??
<cristian_c> metatroncube, appunto, usa i driver proprietari attivabili da gestore driver
<metatroncube> ok faro cosi
<cristian_c> alessio, solo tu usi quel kernel, non confondere le idee a metatroncube
<metatroncube> grazie cristian
<cristian_c> alessio, allora dovresti riuscire a usare apt
<alessio> matatroncube, se i driver open non ti soddisfano ti consiglio vivamente di non cambiare assolutamente kernel, a meno che non lo aggiorna automaticamente il sistema e di usare i driver aggiuntivi proposti da ubuntu
<cristian_c> metatroncube, non usare quelli scaricati dal sito, ma queli già presenti nei repo, i nivdia, etc...
<alessio> cristian_c, si riesco ma non riesco a scaricare i pacchetti...
<metatroncube> ok
<cristian_c> alessio, esatto
<cristian_c> alessio, in che senso?
<alessio> metatroncube, se non hai esigenze particolari ti sconsiglio di usare quelli del sito, guarda cosa viene fuori dopo ahahah
<metatroncube> adesso ho le idee un po piu chiare
<alessio> cristian_c, nel senso che se do un update mi dice sempre ign
<alessio> oppure errore non riesco a raggiungere...
<cristian_c> alessio, ahh, problemi con la scheda di rete
<cristian_c> wireless o ethernet?
<alessio> metatroncube, ricorda è sempre meglio un sistema meno aggiornato ma stabile che uno aggiornato ma instabile e che ogni giorno ti da problemi
<alessio> cristian_c, wireless
<cristian_c> alessio, ma non c'era una recovery con la rete?
<cristian_c> mi sembra una modalità con la rete
<cristian_c> *mi sembra ci fosse
<alessio> cristian_c, si c'è l'opzione "abilitare la rete"
<cristian_c> in recovery
<alessio> ma dopo averla abilitata non va comunque, ho provato pure a disattivare e riattivare la scheda wifi ma niente
<Stefano87> ciao a tutti!, qualcuno può essermi di aiuto per l'installazione di ubuntu in dual boot con osx per piacere? :)
<cristian_c> alessio, vedo che hai acquisito la saggezza di ubuntu con i tuoi consigli a metatroncube
<metatroncube> ok raga grazie e un bacione in bocca con la liongua a nannes xd
<alessio> cristian_c, gia ma continua a sbagliare comuqnue ahahaha
<cristian_c> alessio, che sceda hai? Anch'io avevo problemi simili in recovery
<nannes> WTF ma cosa vuole da me questo D:
<cristian_c> *scheda
<metatroncube> :)
<alessio> cristian_c, radeon hd mobility 5650
<alessio> nannes, loool
<cristian_c> alessio, scheda wireless
<alessio> nannes, sei una calamità per omosessuali ahahahah
<nannes> ma vaf...... :P
<alessio> cristian_c, ah lol scusa
<cristian_c> alessio, ma comunque è meglio fare via etherne in recovery
<metatroncube> ahhaha
<cristian_c> *ethernet
<alessio> cristian_c, ehhh vai è un problema, siccome ho attaccato l'alimentatore del portatile alla scrivania con la colla a caldo e il router sta nell'altra camera ._.
<cristian_c> attenti ragazzi che il canale è loggato XD
<alessio> non credo di avere un cavo ethernet così lungo
<alessio> comunque la scheda wifi è un'atheros
<metatroncube> cmq raga io i driver nvidia li ho installati sul bt con l aiuto di una videoguida
<cristian_c> alessio, ho capito
<cristian_c> alessio, ah la rognosa atheros
<alessio> già ._.
<metatroncube> invece sul portatile con ati non ci sono riuscito e molto piu complicato
<cristian_c> alessio, beh almeno non ha problemi di firmware
<alessio> metatroncube, usa solo guide che trovi nel wiki di ubuntu per queste cose così delicate...
<metatroncube> alessio 24 euro e metti l alfa
<alessio> cristian_c, no funziona alla grande
<cristian_c> alessio, lspci alla voce Network cosa dice?
<cristian_c> *lspci -k
<alessio> mhmhmhm aspè lo devo dare nuovamente con > log
<cristian_c> alessio, almeno finché non si diventa nerd come stallman XD
<cristian_c> alessio, log è solo un nome arbitrario, puoi usare anche pippo
<cristian_c> pippo.txt
<alessio> cristian_c, ah ok ci siamo capiti comunque :D
<alessio> cristian_c, I wanna be a Richard Stallman loool
<nannes> io no
<alessio> non mi ricordo il comando me lo potresti riscrivere??
<nannes> avresti la prima donna ad un raggio di 50km
<alessio> nannes, no vabbè intendo come abilità in campo computeristico :D
<cristian_c> alessio, lspci -l > pippo
<cristian_c> *lspci -k > pippo
<alessio> per il resto mi va bene tenere il mio aspetto piacente e coddabile
<alessio> se c'è qualche sardo avrà gia capito loool
<alessio> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> nannes, a parte le nerd
<nannes> vabeh, quelle non le ho messe nell'insieme 'donne'
<nannes> lol
<metatroncube> nannes se sei come stallman sei brutto allora
<alessio> ahhh winzoz che sospende la sessione con il 21% di batteria...mi mancavano queste porcherie XD
<alessio> cristian_c, ok che voce devo dirti??
<alessio> bhe se le nerd sono tutte come questa ci possono anche stare http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl-tmGfQrzs
<cristian_c> alessio, Network. e sempre Kernel modules
<cristian_c> alessio, al video è apparso un uomo
<alessio> cristian_c, com'è possibile?? sarà la schifosissima pubblicità si yt come al solito
<cristian_c> mmmhhh
<alessio> cristian_c, più avanti ti aspetta una topa come poche XD
<cristian_c> mmmmmhhh
<cristian_c> non è che sei dellì'altra sponda?
<alessio> cristian_c, O.o
<cristian_c> alessio, comunque hai trovato la riga?
<metatroncube> e come nannes xd :)
<cristian_c> alessio, hai postato il video con un uomo, mi sono posto il dubbio
<cristian_c> :)
<alessio> cristian_c, non ho capito che voce devo cercare...
<cristian_c> alessio, Network
<ingamedeo> alessio, cristian_c, metatroncube!!! Questo è il canale di supporto ad Ubuntu! Per favore!!! Certe cose!
<alessio> cristian_c, fidati che non c'è un uomo in quel video, guarda bene... ah ok aspè la cerco
<cristian_c> e quindi Kernel modules
<metatroncube> b notte
<alessio> ath9k
<cristian_c> alessio, Kernel driver in use?
<alessio> cristian_c, yes
<cristian_c> e invece in Kernl modules
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> *Kernel
<alessio> cristian_c, comunque nel video c'è una topa come poche non un uomo O.o non so che link sei andato ad aprire questo è il suo canale http://www.youtube.com/user/NixiePixel è una nerd ma è davvero bona...
<alessio> cristian_c, aspè che guardo
<cristian_c> lol
<ingamedeo> alessio, Forse onn hai capito bene....
<ingamedeo> *non
<alessio> cristian_c, sempre lo stesso
<alessio> ath9k
<cristian_c> ok
<ingamedeo> alessio, Basta! Qui si parla del supporto ad Ubuntu!
<alessio> ingamedeo, ti fa schifo la fregna?? ahahaha
<ingamedeo> alessio, Un altra battuta così e ti segnalo ai moderatori
<alessio> ingamedeo, ._. ok scusi grande capo!!
<cristian_c> alessio, prova a digitare: ifconfig -a
<alessio> cristian_c, comunque presentano tutte e due le stesse voci
<ingamedeo> alessio, Basta! Non prendere in giro!
<cristian_c> alessio, digita il comando
<alessio> ingamedeo, a me sembra che tu mi stia prendendo in giro e postando commenti flame...bhooo ho chiesto scusa tutto qui...a lei la parola grande capo :D
<alessio> cristian_c, ok ora??
<cristian_c> alessio, cosa esce?
<alessio> cristian_c, aspè che debbo fare avanti e indietro (maledetta batteria hp ._. )
<jester-> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> alessio, non ho capito il problema dell'alimentatore
<jester-> mobbasta
<alessio> cristian_c, eth0, l0, o wlan 0??
<cristian_c> wlan0
<alessio> cristian_c, no no non c'entra niente sto usando un merdosissimo winzoz sul laptop di mia madre per parlare su webchat.freenode tutto qui :D
<alessio> ok un'attimo guardo subito
<alessio> sono 6 righe le devo scrivere tutte??
<cristian_c> ora ti dico cosa guardare
<alessio> cristian_c, ooook :D
<cristian_c> UP BROADCAST
<cristian_c> questa riga
<alessio> broadcast multicast mtu:1500 metric:1
<cristian_c> alessio, è disattivata
<cristian_c> cioè non è attiva
<cristian_c> i driver sono attivi, ma  non l'interfaccia di rete
<alessio> cristian_c, lool è ovvio che se è disattivata non è attiva :D come la attivo??
<cristian_c> nel senso che non sei connesso con la wlan
<cristian_c> alessio digita iwconfig
<alessio> cristian_c, ok che valore devo dirti??
<cristian_c> alessio, ora ti dico
<cristian_c> alessio, la prima riga di wlan0
<alessio> IEEE 802.11bgn ESSID:off/any
<cristian_c> alessio, ok, non è associata al router
<cristian_c> non è collegata al router
<cristian_c> alla rete
<jester-> comntrollato rfkill list?
<jester-> e dmesg?
<cristian_c> jester-, se fosse così, l'interfaccia non comparirebbe
<cristian_c> jester-, secondo me il problema è la wpa
<jester-> cristian_c: spenta la vede comunque
<jester-> ath va di serie
<cristian_c> se la cambia in wep magari aggancia il router facilmente
<cristian_c> ovviamente è una cosa temporanea
<alessio> cristian_c, il router non posso assolutamente toccarlo che se mi sgama mio padre mi apre in due
<jester-> cominci a togliere la protezione dal router a vedere se funza
<cristian_c> alessio, comunque sì, digita pure rfkill list
<alessio> ok che valori ti devo dire??
<jester-> che se poi ha fartweb il problema non è la scheda ma il loro server di m
<cristian_c> anche perché wpa-supplicant non è semplice
<jester-> che centra wpas supplicant
<alessio> ho alice 7mb ._.
<alessio> *7 mega
<cristian_c> alessio, è corto dimmi i yes e no
<alessio> sono tutti no
<jester-> la vedi la wifi nell'icona?
<cristian_c> jester-, è in recovery
<jester-> a fare che in recovery
<cristian_c> jester- deeve usare apt da terminale
<alessio> jester- ho fatto danni con i driver :D
<jester-> come fa ad andare la wifi in recovery
<cristian_c> jester-, a reinstallare i pacchetti video che ha fottuto con guida esterna
<jester-> alessio: reinstalla
<alessio> jester- bho c'è pure l'opzione abilita rete...
<cristian_c> jester-, io l'ho fatto, l'ho usata in recovery
<jester-> non vale lapena cercare di rimediare
<alessio> jester- se come no ahaahh non reinstallo più... me lo sono promesso
<cristian_c> jester-, windows style :)
<jester-> cristian_c: e che vuoi fare se fanno danni copiando e incollando da guide presunte e faròocche
<jester-> farlocche
<alessio> jester- non ho usato nessuna guida, il problema si è presentato da solo improvvisamente dopo 3-4 mesi che non ne avevo...
<jester-> se non parte la grafica da recovery nemmeno in safe mode
<jester-> si si lo sappiamo che ubuntu ha il vizio che si droga di notte a pc spento, chissà perche lopfa sempre con i soliti
<alessio> cristian_c, non potrei scaricare i pacchetti che mi servono, buttarli su una chiavetta e reinstallarli dalla recovery??
<alessio> jester-, si vede che qualche aggiornamento ha fatto danni...
<cristian_c> alessio, la guida per tornare agli open, me l0hai fatta vedere prima
<cristian_c> *l'hai
<jester-> alessio esistono i cavi di rete le emergenze wifi che fra l'altro ti danno col rutter
<alessio> jester-, so quando faccio danni e lo ammetto ma stavolta ha fatto tutto lui...che poi magari potevo risolvere senza rimuovere i driver ok ti posso anche dare ragione
<jester-> alessio: li ha fatti solo a te
<jester-> e scommetto che hai piu ppa che repo normali
<cristian_c> jester-, ha  seguito una guida che fino ad ora aveva sempre funzionato
<cristian_c> fino ad ora...
<alessio> jester-, ho le mie colpe ovvero uso il kernel 3.4.4 ottimizzato per i7 e i catalyst 12.6 con la patch per il kernel 3.4+ ok...ma se per 4 mesi ha funzionato non capisco perchè ora mi deve dare problemi...
<jester-> cristian_c: guida de che
<alessio> jester-, si certo, la prima volta che ho installato ubuntu avevo i ppa ora siamo alla ventunesima...
<alessio> jester-, installo tutto da software center e se proprio mi serve un sw mi scarico il pacchetto dal sito ufficiale...
<jester-> alessio: si: è andato in giro 4 mesi con la polmonite e chissa come mai adesso lè mort
<cristian_c> jester-, per installare i catalyst e tornare agli open
<cristian_c> non posso postarla qui in canale
<jester-> alessio: comincia a partire col kernel di serie
<alessio> jester-, l'ho rimosso siccome questo non mi dava problemi al contrario di quello di serie con il quale potevo friggerci le uova...
<alessio> comunque devo solo reinstallare questi pacchetti libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64 xserver-xorg-core
<jester-> alessio: quidi hai il solo kernel pirla
<jester-> bella pensata
<alessio> jester-, se un kernel non da problemi, non vedo l'esigenza di averne altri 3 miliardi...
<jester-> alessio: se non la vedi nemmeno adesso pensosia inutile spigartelo
<alessio> jester-, ne ho uno vecchio tipo 3.2.5 se non sbaglio, ma da lo stesso problema, anzi la schermata è completamente a strisce blu gialle...
<jester-> alessio: sudo /usr/share/ati) /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<alessio> jester-, non li ho installati con il .run del sito...
<jester-> alessio: sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<cristian_c> alessio, se non ci sono problemi di dipendenze, ti scarichi i pacchetti da ubuntu packages
<jester-> alessio: dai i comandi che ti passo
<jester-> non ser ve nessun pacchetto
<alessio> jester-, ok dai...
<cristian_c> jester-, hai i vesa e i radeon
<cristian_c> jester-, il resto è brasato
<jester-> ha pure brasato
<cristian_c> ha rimosso paccheti di troppo
<cristian_c> *pacchetti
<cristian_c> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<jester-> alessio: devi essere connesso a internet attacca il cavo
<cristian_c> jester-, quel comando aveva dato
<alessio> gli unici pacchetti che ho rimosso sono questi: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<jester-> cristian_c: bisognerebbe dire: il caso nonn rientra nelle regole del canale
<cristian_c> jester-, della serie rimettiamo le cose a posto
<jester-> cristian_c: della serie reinstalla o arrangiati
<cristian_c> lol
<alessio> jester- non mi sembra difficile devo solo scaricare questi pacchetti libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 libgl1-mesa-glx:amd64 libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 libgl1-mesa-dri:amd64 xserver-xorg-core ma non so come fare...
<jester-> vanno reinstallate delle lib senza internet comne cazzo fa
<jester-> alessio: il cavo
<cristian_c> alessio, sopratutto questo xserver-xorg-core mi sembra fondamentale
<cristian_c> altrimenti non funziona niente
<alessio> jester- eh ok aspè che attacco l'altro alimentatore in soggiorno...
<jester-> alessio: prendi pure queste prlibgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<cristian_c> alessio, oppure come hai detto tu: scarichi i pacchetti dal sito ufficiale ubuntu packages e li installi con dpkg
<jester-> dai il comando di cui sopra
<cristian_c> *dpkg -i
<jester-> cancella xorg.conf
<jester-> se non si rianima stop
<alessio> aspè mo attacco il cavo ethernet
<jester-> e per cortesia non veinre piu a chiedere assistenza per problemi simili
<cristian_c> direi che questo è l'architrave del server: xserver-xorg-core
<alessio> ok attaccato ora dovrebbe andare la connessione??
<jester-> ma ci vuole una bella testa e insistere ore
<cristian_c> c'è un comando per attivarlo
<cristian_c> sudo dhclient eth0
<jester-> senza internet avendo un cavo
<cristian_c> jester-, sardità
<cristian_c> :)
<jester-> cristian_c: no; approfittare della pazienza altrui
<alessio> dato, è normale che ci metta un po'??
<cristian_c> alessio, sì, il comando che ho indicato, sì
<alessio> ok...
<cristian_c> ha fatto?
<jester-> alessio: riavvia in recovery e va in shell con ret
<jester-> rete
<alessio> sono gia in recovery, sono passato alla shell con privilegi di amministratore ed ho dato sudo dhclient eth0...ora sto aspettando....
<cristian_c> alessio, non dovrebbe metterci troppo
<jester-> alessio: riavvia
<cristian_c> un minuto massimo
<alessio> bho sul router non vi è nemmeno la lucina lan1 accesa ._.
<jester-> o altre due per colelgarsoi col cavo
<sbubba> sera a tutti
<nannes> sera sbubba
<sbubba> nannes
<alessio> evvai sono riuscito ad installare i pacchetti :D
<alessio> comunque non mi sembra di piallare il sistema rimuovendo i driver in quel modo...non capisco perchè fa così però... bhooo
<jester-> fiato sprecato
<alessio> jester- vabbè io ancora non l'ho capito, alla fine vado solo a rimuovere i driver proprietari mica gli open...
<jester-> alessio: dai come indicato sopra
<jester-> fai*
<alessio> jester- si si sto rifacendo tutto passo per passo
<alessio> anche lo xorg.conf....
<alessio> ._. da lo stesso problema...ok raga vado a buttare il pc fuori dalla finestra a dopo :D
<cristian_c> alessio, se brasi anche parte del server, è ovvio che non funziona nulla poi
<alessio> cristian_c, quindi mi tocca per forza reinstallare?? ffff prendo in considerazione winzoz 8 crackato quasi quasi ahhahaha
<jester-> ottima scelta
<cristian_c> alessio, perché una volta configurato a puntino, non usi remastersys?
<cristian_c> così hai la copia personalizzata per il tuo hardware
<cristian_c> e in caso di smanettamento intensivo puoi ripristinare dalla copia personalizzata
<cristian_c> evitando di rifare la configurazione da capo al reinstall
<alessio> eh vabbè ma se mi tocca reinstallare da capo dopo tutte le cose che ho fatto in questi 4 mesi, piuttosto mi vendo sto pc e mi prendo un macbook pro (a winzoz non ci passo più neanche morto)
<alessio> non c'è un modo per reinstallare il server senza dover perdere tutto??
<cristian_c> alessio, hai installato tutti i pacchetti?
<alessio> cristian_c, si ho seguito la guida passo per passo ma niente...
<jester-> alessio: magari hao pire la home separata
<jester-> hai pure*
<alessio> jester- in che senso?? O.o
<alessio> comunqe la guida è questa http://www.chimerarevo.com/2012/05/27/schede-video-ati-e-ubuntu-installare-o-rimuovere-i-driver-proprietari/ :(
<cristian_c> visto?
<cristian_c> *jester-
<jester-> cristian_c: manco apro il link
<cristian_c> la fonte di tutti i mali
<cristian_c> beh, dal titolo però si immagina
<jester-> cristian_c: reinstalla sperando che gli serva da esperienza
<alessio> si ok sono un minchione, ma nel forum di ubuntu danno li stessi identici consigli, dal wiki non riesco a capirci niente...
<sbubba> ragazzi ho installato texlive 2011 dal dvd. ora ho scaricato la 2012 e volevo rimuovere la vecchia. in diverse guide ho letto che basta rimuovere la directory in /usr/locate/texlive ma ho visto che ce ne sono altre, tipo /usr/share/texmf-texlive
<cristian_c> alessio, per il wiki consulta il gruppo documentazione, se ci sono dei dubbi
<alessio> jester- no no non reinstallo più questo è sicuro, dopo tutto il tempo che ci ho perso, devo sputtanarmelo per dei driver di merda ._.
<sbubba> rimuovo anche quelle?
<alessio> no senso level 9000
<jester-> alessio: vedi te
<alessio> *sens
<alessio> jester- non esiste un modo per rimediare?? ehh mai possibile??
<jester-> reinstallare
<alessio> ._.
<cristian_c> alessio, xorg.conf è presente in /etc/X11?
<jester-> semza formattare la partizione salvando dati e impostazioni
<alessio> cristian_c, credo proprio di si
<cristian_c> se hai i radeon non serve quel file
<jester-> cristian_c: invece di fare come gli abbiamo indicato ha rifatto la guida minchia
<alessio> ciristina_c, ma ormai non so nemmeno se c'è più la scheda video...
<cristian_c> alessio, cancelli quel file e riavvii e incroci le dita
<cristian_c> jester-, quando?
<cristian_c> pensavo avesse seguito le indicazioni
<jester-> 5minuti fa
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> ma ti pare che segua
<alessio> jester-, i tuoi consigli erano quelli di rimuovere i pacchetti dei driver, ma visto che li avevo gia rimossi non ne vedo l'utilità...
<cristian_c> alessio, cancella quel file e riavvia
<alessio> jester-, ok seguo alla lettera...
<cristian_c> se usi i radeon quel file è totalmente in influente
<cristian_c> *ininfluente
<cristian_c> (a meno di configurazioni particolari, naturalmente)
<alessio> cristian_c, evvai non c'è nemmeno sto benedetto xorg.conf ._.
<jester-> cristian_c: ti consumi le dita a scrivere per ore e lui va per i cazzi suoi
<alessio> jester- seguo tutto quello che mi dite...
<cristian_c> jester-, beh, le telenovelas devono finire prima o poi
<jester-> alessio: sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<cristian_c> alessio, anche se l'hai disinstallati, dai lo stesso quel comando
<alessio> jester-, ok poi??
<jester-> alessio: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<cristian_c> alessio, e poi anche: dpkg -l | grep xserver
<jester-> alessio: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cristian_c> così, per vedere se c'è o meno
<cristian_c> alessio, stanno andando i comandi di jester-?
<sbubba> ragazzi nessun suggerimento?
<jester-> alessio: sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-core
<alessio> cristian_c, un attimo che mi tocca fare la foto ed andare di la che il pc è scarico...
<cristian_c> sbubba, parli del dvd di ubuntu?
<cristian_c> alessio, foto?
<cristian_c> non serve nessuna foto
<alessio> si ho il pc scarico e non posso fare avanti e indietro
<alessio> la foto è per me per segnarmi i comandi
<jester-> alessio: non esiste la presa per attaccare il caricatore?
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> usa un pezzo di carta
<alessio> si ma l'alimentatore è attaccato alla scrivania...
<cristian_c> con la colla
<cristian_c> comunque il comando è facile da ricordare
<jester-> tempo sprecato
<cristian_c> ci metti più a fare la foto che altro
<cristian_c> mi sembra ssurdo
<cristian_c> *assurdo
<jester-> non c'è speranza
<sbubba> cristian_c, no, parlo del dvd di texlive 2012. volevo rimuovere la 2011 e non sapevo se basta rimuovere /usr/local/texlive visto che ci sono altre cartelle tipo /usr/share/texmf-texlive
<alessio> impossibile trovare il pacchetto libgl1-mesa
<cristian_c> sbubba, qui parla di supporto ai pacchetti dei repo, non è per cattiveria
<cristian_c> *qui si
<alessio> jester-, mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto libgl1-mesa ._.
<cristian_c> alessio, riesci a pingare il router?
<alessio> cristian_c, ehh apposto...
<alessio> no
<alessio> scherzo si ma a cosa serve??
<sbubba> cristian_c, ok capito
<cristian_c> ping -c3 www.google.com
<jester-> !chat | sbubba
<cristian_c> !chat | sbubba, domanda in chat semmai
<ubot-it> sbubba: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<ubot-it> sbubba, domanda in chat semmai: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<FloodBotIt2> ubot-it: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> questa me la segno
<jester-> alessio: libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx
<jester-> <jester-> alessio: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri libgl1-mesa-glx libglu1-mesa
<cristian_c> ahhh, mesa-dri
<jester-> alessio: se continui a prenderci per scemi lo sai cosa succede
<cristian_c> ecco perché
<alessio> ah ok libglu1-mesa scusa non ho visto
<alessio> aspè devo riabilitare la rete ._.
<jester-> gia ti è successo qualche altra volta
<cristian_c> potevi copiare-incollare
<cristian_c> sicuramente a me ha intortato
<hallino1> !unity
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'unity'
<hallino1> jester-, scusami, com'era il comando per sistemare unity?
<hallino1> jester-, stavo tanto tranquillo a scrivere una cosa e improvvisamente è scomparsa la barra in alto della finestra del filemanager
<hallino1> Questo anche al terminale e altro
<jester-> !unityreset
<ubot-it> per resettare unity alle impostazioni di partenza, premi alt+f2 (o apri un terminale) e digita: unity --reset
<jester-> !compizreset
<ubot-it> per resettare compiz alle impostazioni di partenza, apri un terminale e scrivi: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<hallino1> Thanks jester-
<alessio> vabbè raga non mi abilita nemmeno la connessione -.-'
<alessio> sto iniziando a pensare che ubuntu non faccia per me...un po' troppo tardi, ma come si dice "meglio tardi che mai"
<hallino1> alessio, devi avere solo pazienza
<alessio> ora non ho proprio voglia di risolvere sto problema che sono abbastanza incazzato ci dormo sopra e ci penso domani...
<alessio> notte a tutti :D
<alessio> hallino1, installare 21 volte un so  non è avere pazienza, ma bensì essere pazzi
<hallino1> Ok partito, grazie mille jester-
<hallino1> alessio, ci son già passato sopra ;)
<cristian_c> alessio, con la calma tutto si risolve, dormici su
<alessio> hallino1, tutto per cosa poi?? devi fottuti driver ._. bhaaaa
<hallino1> alessio, appunto non è colpa di ubuntu, colpa dei driver che non ti danno il supporto
<hallino1> alessio, notte.. Domani a mente fresca risolverai tutto :)
<alessio> quando per winzoz basta un click ed installi e disinstalli i driver, ancora non ho capito perchè su ubuntu non adottiamo lo stesso sistema
<alessio> eh speriamo...notte a tutti :D
<hallino1> alessio, perchè ubuntu adotta una politica diversa rispetto a winzozz
<hallino1> Mi domando per quale assurdo motivo tutti devono paragonare a winzozz O.o
<cristian_c> hallino1, per inciso, con windows non faccio tutto in un clic. Sopratutto se lo installo da zero :)
<cristian_c> chiuso ot
<hallino1> E' vero cristian_c .. Te lo dico io che preferisco stare su ubuntu e son costretto a volte di lavorare su windows.. [Ot closed]
<apiovesan> Ciao
<pdor> c'e' aualcosa che mi va in cresh alla partenza...mi dice che e' un file di sistema
<pdor> pero pare che funzioni tutto....a parte il destro del tach pad che e' lento
<nannes> (23:32:43) <pdor>: pero pare che funzioni tutto
<nannes> Ce n'è volutooo, ma..
<pdor> ma?
<pdor> ciao :)
<antonio_> ciao a tutti
<antonio_> ho un problema con la webcam che si vede al contrario
<antonio_> ho seguito una guida sul forum di ubuntu ma non ho risolto
<antonio_> c'è qualche buona anima pia che mi aiuti?
<jester-> antonio_: che cosa hai fatto
<antonio_> webca capovolta di 180 gradi
<jester-> antonio_: hai detto di aver seguito una guida
<antonio_> si, quella sul sito di ubuntu
<antonio_> ma sempre capovolto mi vedo
<jester-> antonio_: se non si sa cosa hai fatto è difficile aiutarti
<jester-> qulache distro fa bastava sostituire una lib da ppa
<antonio_> ehehe
<antonio_> io ho la 10.04
<jester-> ma non è detto che funzi ancora e che non faccia danni
<antonio_> riesci a trovare il ppa della libv4l?
<jester-> antonio_: se vanzi facile che il problema sparisca
<antonio_> infatti
<antonio_> ora sto cercando il ppa della libv4l ma per ora non trovo nulla
<jester-> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libv4l
<jester-> antonio_: non mi prendo responsabilità
<antonio_> tranquillo
<antonio_> al limite non funzionera bene la webcam (quindi non perdo nulla)
<antonio_> Error: can't find signing_key_fingerprint
<antonio_> non trova la chiave gpg
<jester-> frgatene
<antonio_> me ne fregherei volentieri se mi facesse continuare :)
<jester-> poi apprivi, sempre che il server ppa sia ancora operante
<antonio_> sto sul sito di libv4l
<antonio_> seguo la guida la
<jester-> dall'appunto che ho il problema era quello
<antonio_> :D
<jester-> ma difficile trovare ancora roba di 2 anni e rotti fa
<alessandro_> buonasera
<antonio_> buonasera
<alessandro_> ho installato xampp
<alessandro_> e successivamente nella cartella /opt/lampp/htdocs/ ho installato joomla
<jester-> alessandro_: che roba è
<alessandro_> non riuscendo a installare estensioni ho dato i permessi a data a tutta la cartella htdocs
<alessandro_> jester-,  è lampp (www.apachefriends.org/it/xampp.html)
<antonio_> va be,, io vado via
<antonio_> ci si sente
<jester-> alessandro_: se non è da repo chiedi in chat
<antonio_> grazie della disponibilità jester-
<jester-> !chat | alessandro_
<ubot-it> alessandro_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<leonixyz> ciao a tutti! ho installato sia python2.6 che python3.1... quando dal bash lancio semplicemente "python" mi apre la versione 2.6, qualcuno sa come fare per far aprire automaticamente la v 3.1?
<jester-> leonixyz: distro?
<leonixyz> backtrack 5r2
<leonixyz> dovrebbe essere kubuntu
<leonixyz> jester
<Carlin0> backtrack è backtrack
<jester-> leonixyz: se è bt come fa ad essere kubuntu
<jester-> leonixyz: comunque va indicata la versione all'inizio dello script che lancia l'app python
<jester-> e non è detto che poi funzioni
<jester-> #!/usr/bin/python  python è un sumpink alla vesione
<jester-> #!/usr/bin/python-2.6
<jester-> è diretto
<jester-> #!/usr/bin/python2.6 che sia
<jester-> <jester-> #!/usr/bin/python  python è un sumpink alla vesione
<jester-> <jester-> #!/usr/bin/python-2.6
<jester-> <jester-> è diretto
<jester-> <jester-> #!/usr/bin/python2.6 che sia
<FloodBotIt2> jester-: Non intasare il canale, usa http://paste.ubuntu.com per incollare, non usare Invio come punteggiatura.
<leonixyz> grazie jester
<jester-> <jester-> #!/usr/bin/python3.quelcheè
<jester-> leonixyz: o ambi il simlink
<jester-> la -la /usr/bin/python e vedi dove punta
<jester-> ls .la
<leonixyz> grazie ora provo a vedere
<jester-> eh ls -la
<jester-> se lo cambi facile che seghi la distro
<leonixyz> addirittura?
<leonixyz> cmq ero convinto che backtrack fosse derivata da kubuntu,...
<jester-> è basata su python
<jester-> leonixyz: diciamo che è un tarocco
<leonixyz> ora provo a chiedere nel canale di backtrack che si è svegliato qualcuno ;)
<fleurtherock> file cbr
<fleurtherock> chi mi delucida su questa tipologia di files?
<fleurtherock> file cbr chi mi illumina?
<Fefefefe> Hy guyz
#ubuntu-it 2012-07-15
<hallino1> Giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<luca> salve a tutti
<luca> qualcuno sa come configurare l'autenticazione http al sistema ubuntu? io mi connetto tramite proxy+autenticazione, per la configurazione di mozilla non ci sono problemi ma per configurare le impostazioni dell'autenticazione  per il sistema non trovo come fare
<jester-> luca: hai abilitato il proxy in conf di sistema?
<luca> si
<luca> ma non trovo dove configurare username e password per l'autenticazione
<jester-> luca: in impostazioni di sistema rete?
<luca> nelle vecchie versioni di ubuntu lo potevo fare dal software center
<luca> si
<jester-> luca: e non ti funza apt?
<luca> no perche oltre al proxy
<luca> si deve configurare username e password
<jester-> luca: in /etc/apt c'è apt.conf?
<luca> si
<jester-> luca: ma la pass non si da al momento del collegamento?
<jester-> quindi la pass andrebbe settata in rete
<luca> firefox me la chiede appena provo ad aprire un sito
<jester-> luca: messo su automatico non te le chiede?
<luca> mentre il software center non mi chiede nulla
<luca> mi da errore
<luca> no
<luca> ho provato a fare un istallazione da terminale
<luca> e mi dice pycurl.error: (56, 'Received HTTP code 407 from proxy after CONNECT')
<luca> devo praticamente trovare il modo di configurare nome utente e pass di autenticazione per il proxy
<dod> e invece navigare navighi?
<jester-> luca: prova a mettere in apt.conf  http_proxy=username:password@IP:PORTA
<luca> certo, da mozzilla firefox posso configurare tutto
<luca> devo aprirlo sotto sudo da terminale?
<jester-> luca: oppure da terminale  http_proxy=username:password@IP:PORTA
<jester-> export http_proxy=come_sopra
<jester-> e poi apt-get quello che vuoi
<luca> ok, e è temporaneo o definitivo il comando?
<luca> mi serve la possibilità di poter swichtare a secondo se mi connetto dall'uni o da casa
<luca> non vorrei poi arrivare a casa e non riuscire a connettermi
<luca> cmq ora provo ad aggiungere la riga all'apt.conf
<jester-> luca: a casa no proxy dovrai rinominare apt.conf
<jester-> se funza vai meglio col terminale
<luca> non funziona
<luca> ho provato a modificare da terminale
<luca> niente...
<luca> ma possibile che si siano dimenticati l'opzione in queste nuove realease di ubuntu?
<jester-> luca: da terminale una volta fatto export devi andare di sudo -E apt-get sticasss per preservare le variabili
<luca> mm ok
<luca> provo e riavvio
<luca> ..
<luca> a dp
<luca> grazie
<Kvashir>  Ciao a tutti, conoscete un modo per staccare una scheda video non da bios ma tramite drivers fglrx?
<jester-> Kvashir: spiega: staccare
<Kvashir> il mio notebook monta l'apu vision di AMD vga interna + vga discreta, purtroppo causa poca maturità dei drivers scalda tantissimo e mi sono accorto che la "colpa" è della vga interna, quindi volevo spegnerla, ma da bios non posso.
<jester-> Kvashir: metter il modulo che usa in blacklist
<jester-> Kvashir: lo vedi da lshw
<jester-> sudo lshw
<Kvashir> cosa vedo da lshw?
<jester-> Kvashir: il modulo (driver) che usa tale scheda
<Kvashir> il modulo che usa è fglrx
<Kvashir> a me importa come spegnerla, non visualizzarne il driver...
<jester-> scrivendolo in blacklist non viene caricato al boot
<jester-> Kvashir e cosa ti sto scrivendo?  pare logico che se non carica il driver rimane spenrta
<jester-> spenta*
<Kvashir> certo, ma se non carico il driver fglrx come faccio ad usare la gpu discreta? :)
<Kvashir> usano lo stesso driver
<jester-> Kvashir: sicuro che usano entrambe fglrx e non radeon?
<jester-> se usano le stgesso driver la vedo dura
<Kvashir> non c'è un modo per blacklistare direttamente l'hardware?
<Kvashir> evitare che si accenda una periferica con un eventuale id?
<jester-> Kvashir: onetamente non so se se una volta balcklistato si possa poi scrivere il modulo in /etc/modules con stringa per usare una determinata periferica
<Steeler> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<nicotano> salve
<samed> scusate con ubuntu è possibile mandare in stampa più file in serie ?
<jester-> samed: nella cartella in cui ci sono i files: lpr *
<sage79> salve. ricevo nell'aggiornamento questo errore E: Impossibile aprire il file /var/lib/apt/lists/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_main_binary-i386_Packages.IndexDiff - open (2: File o directory non esistente)
<enzotib> sage79, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*, e poi rifai l'update
<sage79> rm: impossibile rimuovere "/var/lib/apt/lists/partial": È una directory
<enzotib> sage79, ok, riprova l'update
<sage79> W: Errore GPG: http://ubuntu.fastbull.org oneiric-security InRelease: Il file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ubuntu.fastbull.org_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-security_InRelease non inizia con un messaggio di firma in chiaro W: Distribuzione in conflitto: http://ubuntu.fastbull.org oneiric-updates Release (atteso oneiric-updates ma ottenuto oneiric) E: Errore GPG: http://ubuntu.fastbull.org oneiric-backports Release: Le seguenti firme non erano 
<bamboch> ciao, come si fa capire che sistema operativo c'è installato, e i dati del software?
<bamboch> da terminale?
<Fefefefe> Lsb_release -a
<Fefefefe> Con la elle minuscola scusa
<Fefefefe> E poi
<Fefefefe>  uname -a
<bamboch> grazie
<vincenzo_> ciao a tutti
<vincenzo_> dove posso postare un errore che mi da.??
<vincenzo_> I seguenti pacchetti presentano dipendenze non soddisfatte:  linux-headers-generic-pae: Depends: linux-headers-3.2.0-26-generic-pae ma non è installato unity-2d-panel: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) ma 1:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 è installato                 Depends: libqt4-dbus (>= 4:4.5.3) ma 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 è installato                 Depends: libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1) ma 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu4.1 è installato                 Depend
<vincenzo_> come posso risolvere??
<vincenzo_> helpp
<Fefefefe> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<vincenzo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093105/
<vincenzo_> ecco
<Fefefefe> Ecco, ora aspetta, perche' io son dal telefono..... Se hai culo qualcuno risponde
<vincenzo_> speriamo :)
<Fefefefe> Altrimenti, a pagamento, potrei aiutarti ihihihihi
<vincenzo_> potrei risolvere rinstallando tutto
<vincenzo_> però non credo sia grave.
<vincenzo_> allora ce qualcuno
<kvashir> Ragazzi c'è un modo per disattivare una periferica (gpu nel mio caso) se non da bios?
<dod> vincenzo_ ma che devi installare?
<dod> vincenzo_ tenti di installare un pacchetto vecchio
<DAMN3dg1rl> da ieri o l'altro ieri
<DAMN3dg1rl> sto continuando ad avere continui kernel panic e blocchi
<sage79> salve. vorrei utiizzare come compilatore gcc 4.3 al posto di 4.4 come faccio?
<jester-> sage79: serve gcc4.3 installato e rifare il simlink
<jester-> non lo vedo in pangolina triste
<Ab3L> qualcuno è riuscito ad installare e far funzionare kdenlive sul pangolino? ho provato da repository e da ppa, ma nessuna delle due versioni parte. In alternativa potete darmi qualche suggerimento su qualche altro software che permetta di fare bilanciamento del bianco dei video?
<Steeler> Ab3L, pangolino ??
<jester-> Ab3L: è peace il dutur di kdeinlive
<Ab3L> Steeler: kubuntu 12.04
<Steeler> Ab3L, hai provato ad installare la versione SVN ?
<Ab3L> jester-: lo so. ma non vedendolo, mi son detto che magari qualcun altro aveva provato a smanettare i video delle vacanze :)
<Ab3L> Steeler: no. non ho provato da svn
<Steeler> Ab3L, dai un'occhiata qui: http://www.steeler.altervista.org/kdenlive/kdenlive.htm#ERRORI_RECENTI
<Ab3L> grazie steeler
<cucuzza> ragazzi ho un problema con il gestore delle cartelle, vorrei che fosse caja a gestire questa applicazione e non nautilus, cosa devo fare per poter ottenere questo risultato? dimenticavo di dire che l'ambiente grafico che utilizzo è mate... grazie
<jester-> cucuzza: a parte il fatto che mate centra nulla con ubuntu. se evoluzione di gnome è nautilus che paciocca
<cucuzza> a
<jester-> ma nulla ti impedisce di usare un altro filemanager
<cucuzza> jester-, come?
<cucuzza> al momento attuale la scelta quasi random
<jester-> cucuzza: lo installi e lo apri
<cucuzza> sono installati entrambi, ma avolte è nautilus a gestitre le cartelle altre caja
<Ab3L> Steeler: non funziona. proverò con qualche altro software, tipo Open... qualcosa.
<jester-> cucuzza: nautilus gestisce il desktop a altro ma come filemanager basta che apri quello che ti pare
<Steeler> Ab3L, http://trac.videolan.org/vlmc/wiki/Downloads   questo ha il white balance.
<cucuzza> ogni volta dovrei selezionare apri con... jester- mi sembra un tantino noiosetto
<jester-> cucuzza: anche giocare al lotto e non vincere mai è noiosetto
<cucuzza> ahah
<cucuzza> jester-, a volte noi utenti non specializzati siamo veramente stupidi adesso ho trovato la maniera di risolvere il tutto facilmente selezionando caja dalle applicazioni preferite. per il file manager...
<DAMN3dg1rl> svegliaaaaaaaaaa sono stufa di sti kernel panicccccccccc
<jason_hudson> lol
<jason_hudson> formatta
<jason_hudson> e passa la paura
<Joshua^Dunamis> DAMN3dg1rl: che hai combinato?
<DAMN3dg1rl> Joshua^Dunamis, non soooooo
<DAMN3dg1rl> è da oggi che ogni 10 minuti mi panica
<Joshua^Dunamis> mmm
<Joshua^Dunamis> DAMN3dg1rl: ma hai provato ad avviare un kernel precedente?
<Joshua^Dunamis> DAMN3dg1rl: hai installato kernels da repositories non ufficiali?
<Rebecca92> panic
<Joshua^Dunamis> Rebecca92: anche tu in kernel panic?
<Rebecca92> Joshua^Dunamis, due nick
<Joshua^Dunamis> ah ok
<Rebecca92> il ns li alterna
<Rebecca92> Joshua^Dunamis, ogni tot panico
<Joshua^Dunamis> Rebecca92: ascolta, all avvio tieni premuto SHIFT di destra, entra in grub e prova ad avviare un kernel precedente e vedi come si comporta
<Joshua^Dunamis> Rebecca92: ma più importante di tutto, dimmi: hai installato kernels da repositories non ufficali?
<Rebecca92> Joshua^Dunamis,  nada. e non ho una versione precedente
<Rebecca92> nell'ultimo update apt mi ha ranzato il kernel
<hallino1> Rebecca92, installalo ora un kernel no?
<Joshua^Dunamis> Rebecca92: se sei su Ubuntu dammi il risultato del comando dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<axq> ciao una domanda..
<DAMN3dg1rl> evvai
<DAMN3dg1rl> due di seguito
<DAMN3dg1rl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093325/
<axq> mi son fatto aiutare da uno con il teamviewer per installare ed aggiornare qualche applicazione  vorrei capire.. è possibile che questo possa aver installato qualcosa a mia insaputa (non essendo io esperto) e mi spia opp tutto cioò che faccio o digito lui lo sa???
<jason_hudson> axq, possibile ma improbabile se hai visto che faceva
<Joshua^Dunamis> DAMN3dg1rl: hai tre kernel installati, quindi al grub scegli Altri sistemi Linux e prendi un kernel precedente e vedi come si comporta
<DAMN3dg1rl> Joshua^Dunamis, non ne vedo altri
<axq> posso in qualche modo verificare?
<jason_hudson> axq, potresti ma i risultati non sarebbero attendibili al 100%, per sapere dove l'hai trovato sto tizio?
<Joshua^Dunamis> DAMN3dg1rl: ops si sono stati rimossi, a sto punto forse è meglio che installi uno dei kenrels tipo linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic se ancora disponibile
<DAMN3dg1rl> Joshua^Dunamis, ho lo stack danneggiato
<DAMN3dg1rl> ho letto nell'ultimo kp
<axq> qui
<jason_hudson> axq, nome?
<axq> preferisco non dirlo
<jason_hudson> :|
<Joshua^Dunamis> DAMN3dg1rl: si quel kernel va rimosso e semmai reinstallato, per farlo ho installi un secondo kernel in modo che avvi da quello o lo fai dal live di Ubuntu usando chroot
<Joshua^Dunamis> *o
<DAMN3dg1rl> Joshua^Dunamis, ho reinstallato il ecchio
<DAMN3dg1rl> aspetto il kp
<DAMN3dg1rl> e riavvio
<Joshua^Dunamis> perché aspetti il kp? riavvia e scegli l'altro kernel al Grub
<DAMN3dg1rl> Joshua^Dunamis, verrà tra poco ;)
<Joshua^Dunamis> DAMN3dg1rl: si ma non vedo perché aspettare il kernel panic
<axq> ve lo dico se scopro che ha fatto qualcosa che non doveva fare..
<jason_hudson> ma lol
<jason_hudson> axq, e come fai a saperlo?
<axq> il nome lo so... se mi dite come faccio a capire se ha fatto qualcosa al mio pc..ve lo dico se lo scopro.. ma non ho idea se ha installato qualche programma spia o qualcosa.. come faccio?
<hallino1> axq, dire che cosa ti ha installato?
<jason_hudson> axq, non sappiamo neanche noi come scoprirlo a priori, però magari se è un regolare o un individuo conosciuto ci sono meno chances che ti abbia installato cagate
<axq> ma voi conoscete qualche programma spione.. opp se c'è un programma che blocca dati in uscita?
<hallino1> axq, ma sono domande normali?
<hallino1> axq, comunque siamo in OT..
<axq> sono domande da un non esperto...
<jason_hudson> axq, questo è un canale di supporto non una copertura del kgb
<axq> cosa è OT??
<axq> lo so che è di supporto.. e mi state supportando per capire se ho programmi che non devo avere..
<bollito> si puoi massimizzare la protezione per i dati in uscita e sbloccarli con la password io l'ho provato ma è una rottura terribile..
<bollito> comunque ciao xD
<hallino1> axq, rivolgi la domanda qui #ubuntu-it-chat
<bollito> che differenza c'e' scusa?
<hallino1> bollito, la differenza è che qui si trattano di discorsi inerenti a prooblemi seri di ubuntu
<hallino1> bollito, come citato precedentemente : kernel panic
<bollito> e come vengono classificati i problemi "seri" e "non seri"?
<hallino1> bollito, dalle domande che fanno ahahah
<bollito> capitan ovvio colpisce ancora..
<bollito> ma tutti la pensano come te?
<bollito> nel senso tu mi hai dato assistenza qualche volta ma a volte postavo domande "non serie" su questo e mi rispondevano tranquillamente
<hallino1> bollito, evidentemente dipende da chi ti ha risposto e che domanda hai rivolto
<hallino1> bollito, e comunque non sono io che lo penso, ma son le regole
<bollito> ok ok.. io vado torno dopo (forse=
<ado_> ciao vorrei installare skipe.. ma non lo trovo su software center
<jason_hudson> ado_, cerca skype invece
<ado_> si si.. ho scritto.. ho sbagliato qui
<jason_hudson> strano :\ forse è nei repo partner o come diavolo si chiamano
<ado_> non appare
<jason_hudson> ado_, http://www.skype.com/intl/it/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/downloading.ubuntu32
<ado_> ho scaricato.. am come faccio ad installarlo?
<ado_> ci sei?
<jason_hudson> si scusa
<jason_hudson> clickaci 2 volte
<jason_hudson> cazza buttòn e si installa
<ado_> sembra zippato si apre un finestrella
<ado_> con tre file interni
<jason_hudson> O.o
<jason_hudson> dovrebbe essere un .deb
<ado_> si
<ado_> dentro ci sono 3 file..2 .gz e uno binary
<weltall> skype su android fa pena ultimamente l'audio continua a scattare
<jason_hudson> ado_, apri un terminale
<jason_hudson> dai cd Scaricati
<jason_hudson> e poi dpkg -i skypeblabla
<jason_hudson> lag
<ado_> mi dice che dpkg ha bisogno di super utente..
<jason_hudson> sudo dpkg -i skybeblabla
<jason_hudson> scusa
<jason_hudson> lol
<jason_hudson> skypeblabla = il nome del .deb
<accendino> salve a tutti
<DAMN3dg1rl> accendino, non fumo
<accendino> mi servirebbe aiuto per avviare la mia ventola
<jason_hudson> :|
<accendino> manco io se è per questo! xD
<jason_hudson> accendidino
<accendino> ho un hp 620
<jester-> accendino: ventola?
<jason_hudson> DAMN3dg1rl, hai risolto coi kernel panic?
<accendino> ventolina...
<DAMN3dg1rl> jason_hudson, non ne ho
<jester-> accendino: de che
<accendino> del mio portatile
<jester-> accendino: scalda?
<jason_hudson> ergo hai risolto
<jason_hudson> inb4 kernel panic
<accendino> abbastanza
<jester-> accendino: che sistema usi
<accendino> al momento lo sto ventilando con il ventaglio
<accendino> ubuntu 11.10
<jason_hudson> oh scusate pensavo di essere in #ubuntu-it-chat :\
<jester-> accendino: appena installata?
<accendino> no
<accendino> è da abbastanza
<jester-> accendino: e prima andava?
<accendino> non saprei
<accendino> ho visto sul forum
<accendino> ma mi sa che ho fatto solo casino
<jester-> accendino: cioè?
<accendino> fancontrol
<jester-> accendino: consiglio è: avanza alla 12.04
<accendino> dici che poi funziona?
<jester-> cosi oltre ad avanzare resetta il tutto
<jester-> e perchè mai non dovrebbe, con un hp poi
<accendino> jester grazie
<accendino> proverò
<jester-> accendino: poi per test ti vedi qulache video su youtube flash fa scaldare la cpu e senti se attacca
<accendino> questa non la sapevo
<jester-> flash attaccato e indurisci le uova sul pc
<DAMN3dg1rl> jason_hudson, rettifico
<jason_hudson> lol
<accendino> grazie di tutto
<accendino> esco un pò
<accendino> jester- le farò sapere
<accendino> xD
<nicotano> salve
<jester-> aloha nicotano
<nicotano> ciao jester-
<tipistrani> un saluto al canale
<tipistrani> ho un problema di grub non riesco a farlo partire e non ho capiteo il perche, mi aiutate un paio di minuti , grazi
<tipistrani> parte windows
<jester-> tipistrani: hai per caso installato winzoz dopo ubuntu?
<tipistrani> no prima
<tipistrani> il fatto c
<jester-> tipistrani: hai 2 hd?
<tipistrani> e il fatto che prima andava come
<jester-> tipistrani: hai 2 hd?
<tipistrani> HO DIVERSI HD, MA I SISTEMI GIRANO SUL C
<Aizram> non urlare tipistrani
<jester-> tipistrani: l'installer di default mette grub sul primo hd quindi prova a fare il boot dal secondo o iltezzo
<Aizram> che qui capiscono uguale
<tipistrani> ho formattato il sda ho installato windows poi ho installato il 11 10 e andava benissimo
<jester-> tipistrani: fai come indicato sorpa che parte il disco sbagliato
<tipistrani> poi ci ho ripensato e messo il 1204
<jester-> sempre che non hai settato non istallare grub
<tipistrani> ma ho installato sulle partizioni da me prima create
<jester-> centrano no le partizioni
<jester-> ma centra il disco che parte al boot
<aless_p> ciao
<jester-> tipistrani: non è che hai settato di mettere grub su partizione per caso?
<tipistrani> no assolutamente
<tipistrani> il grub non lo toccato proprio
<jester-> tipistrani: allora riavvia e parti con gli altri hd
<jester-> che sarà su uno di essi
<tipistrani> se mi fai spiegare forse ne usciamo subito
<aless_p> volevo chiedere un pò di cose. ho installato ubuntu sul mio pc e ho anche windows (selezionabile all'avvio). vorrei ripristinare il pc alle impostazioni di fabbrica. non so come si fa in questi casi. potete aiutarmi?
<aless_p> :)
<jester-> aless_p: è un portatile?
<aless_p> si
<aless_p> è un asus
<jester-> aless_p: se non hai segato la partizione di ripristino lo fa da solo
<aless_p> recente. comprato questo inverno
<jester-> aless_p: al boot si pigia un tasto FX
<tipistrani> dicevo quando ho installato la versione 1204 il grub partiva come prima ma non era per la versione 1204 e non trovava il sistema da avviare, e anche con windows non lo trovava piu
<jester-> quele dovresti vederlo indicato al boot
<tipistrani> percui ho ripartizionato
<jester-> tipistrani: quindi?
<tipistrani> reinstallato
<tipistrani> ma niente all avvio parte windows e non il grub
<aless_p> allora, io non sono espertissimo. all'inizio mi compare una schermata dove ci sono i due sistemi operativi. quando l'ho installato (ubuntu) ho deciso di installarlo insieme a windows, quindi credo che cmq abia creato una partizione
<jester-> tipistrani: e 4: installer mette grub su sda
<Aizram> ma si mettono d'accordo?
<jester-> se a partire la boot è sdb o c hai voglia di ripartizionare
<tipistrani> e che devo fare adesso?
<tipistrani> ho capito
<jester-> tipistrani: se il pc non è vetusto al boot con tasto fX hai un menu di boot
<nicotano> di solito F8
<jester-> tipistrani: o f9 o f11
<jester-> tipistrani: quindi provi a fare il boot da dagli altri hd
<tipistrani> ok provo subito
<jester-> tipistrani: tale tasto, di solito, lo vedi al boot
<jester-> menupopup o simile
<tipistrani> ok adesso riavvio appena windows finisce di aggiornasi e parto con un altro hd
<jester-> tipistrani: una volta trovato quello giusto o usi il menu per linux o setti il bios o installi grub anche sull'ha in questione
<tipistrani> e quando e successo , che manco me ne sono accorto?
<jester-> tipistrani: comincia a vedere se c'è grub su uno degli altri dischi
<jester-> sennò si deve usare la live
<albe> scusate se mi intrometto: grub si puo' ripristinare
<jester-> o un cd di supergrub
<jester-> !grub | albe
<ubot-it> albe: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<brillina> ciao  a tutti
<jester-> !ciao | brillina
<ubot-it> brillina: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<brillina> ragazzi avrei un problema...
<brillina> :)
<jester-> dica
<tipistrani> ciao brillina
<brillina> voglio togliere il raid 0
<tipistrani> wow
<jester-> brillina: hai linux installato in raid?
<brillina> ma dopo aver disabilitato sul bios non è ancora a posto
<brillina> uffa
<jester-> brillina: hai linux installato in raid?
<brillina> noooooo
<brillina> acc
<jester-> o intendi il raid del bios?
<brillina> volevo farlo ci ho provato ma si instaal su un disco solo
<brillina> raid soft
<jester-> brillina: instalalzione raid è perticolare
<jester-> setta il bios in normale
<brillina> eee
<brillina> come
<brillina> gia fatto .. penso
<jester-> brillina: ma in un portatile?
<brillina> default ?
<brillina> no un fisso
<brillina> scheda m2nsli deluxe
<jester-> brillina: entri nel bios e da qualche parte vedi che c'è raid etc
<jester-> se hai un hd solo lo disabiliti
<tipistrani> hai ragione jester era su un altro disco
<brillina> gia fatto ma linux mi vede il raid
<jester-> tipistrani: normale
<jester-> brillina: mi sa che vada reinstallato
<brillina> allora avevo il raid
<brillina> provo install...
<brillina> e lui si installa su un disco solo
<tipistrani> ma perche la versione 1204 si inchioda?
<jester-> eccerto
<brillina> allora ci smanetto
<brillina> finche i dischi danno fuori
<brillina> e si bloccano
<jester-> tipistrani: si inchioda?
<brillina> smanettavo col bios
<jester-> e quando mai
<tipistrani> si
<jester-> tipistrani: spiega inchioda
<brillina> tolto tutto cio che parlava di raid
<jester-> brillina: load setup defualt
<jester-> default
<brillina> meno il controller  altrimenti non vede piu nemmeno i dischi
<tipistrani> non appare la barra sopra e quando clicco qualcosa si apre dopo qualche minuto
<jester-> tipistrani: apri un terminale e dai unity --reset
<brillina> azzaccio di linux ci vado pazzo
<tipistrani> appena si apre lo faccio
<jester-> tipistrani: ancora meglio installa gnome-seesion-fallback e avrai gnome normale
<brillina> cio linux dappertutto .. cio tre pc uso anche back track
<jester-> unica differenza: per apcioccare le barre serve tastro destro e alt assieme
<brillina> ora vpolevo metterlo anche sul piu grosso
<jester-> brillina: controlla le partizioni
<jester-> che non abbia fatto tipo circo barnum
<brillina> ma non ci riecso per un raid del piffero
<jester-> !raid
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/FakeRaid
<brillina> funzionano cio installato win xp e sette
<brillina> percio fungono
<jester-> brillina: e ma se hai fatto in raid linux
<brillina>  pero vede due dischi invece
<jester-> appunto
<brillina> di uno solo grande
<tipistrani> niente non mi da la possibilita di aprire niente qui, stavolta non e apparsa nemmeno la barra delle opzioni, e mi sa che devo spegnere anche a mano
<jester-> tipistrani: control-alt-f2  ti logghi
<tipistrani> adesso stacco gli altri dischi e rifaccio le partizioni dopodiche reinstallo tanto ci metto 15 minuti
<tipistrani> ök
<jester-> tipistrani: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<jester-> tipistrani: quindi sudo reboot, al lightdm scegli gnome classic
<jester-> tipistrani: devi cliccare il piedino
<tipistrani> con controll - alt f2 mi e uscita una schermata con login
<jester-> tipistrani: dai user  pass
<tipistrani> ok
<jester-> e hai la tty (terminale o shell)
<brillina> la scheda suporta il sata3 ma ho sentito che nel sata  non vengono considerati il master e lo slave
<jester-> brillina: non esistono
<brillina> percio il settaggio dei dichi non centra nulla
<jester-> tipistrani: reinstallare a qual epro
<tipistrani> sistem product name login, mi da errore login
<brillina> mi spiace devo lasciarvi ufffffaaaaa
<brillina> ciaooooo grazie lo stesso
<brillina> :))
<jester-> tipistrani: scrivi il tuo user e la pass
<jester-> tipistrani: gli stessi che dai alla finestra di login
<tipistrani> ok e andato
<fourlastor> ciao a tutti
<tipistrani> $
<fourlastor> ma bumblebee-ui è disponibile in qualche repository?
<tipistrani> e adesso?
<jester-> !info  bumblebee-ui
<ubot-it> Package bumblebee-ui does not exist in precise
<jester-> negli ufficiali pare non esserci
<jester-> tipistrani: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<tipistrani> ok
<jester-> tipistrani: sudo reboot e al login clicca il piedino e scelgi gnome classic non effetti
<fourlastor> jester-, non è sicuramente negli ufficiali, dato che bumblebee sta in ppa
<jester-> fourlastor: quindi, anche se non consigliato, devi aggiungere il ppa
<tipistrani> E:impossibile trovare il mpacchetto fallback
<jester-> tipistrani: sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<fourlastor> jester-, il ppa per bumblebee ce l'ho già, sto cercando di capire se per la gui c'è un altro ppa o cosa..
<tipistrani> siun altra volta
<tipistrani> aspetta che glielo do ancora
<jester-> tipistrani: sudo apt-get update cosa fa
<jester-> aggiorna o no
<jester-> sei collegato a internet?
<tipistrani> scarica
<tipistrani> il package
<tipistrani> kb/4796
<jester-> tipistrani: da sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback?
<jester-> o sta aggiornando il db
<tipistrani> li non lo trovava
<tipistrani> adesso sta u
<tipistrani> installando l update
<tipistrani> appena finisce  vediamo se lo
<jester-> quando ha finito da sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<tipistrani> ecco finito
<jester-> scrivi bene
<tipistrani> allora apt-get install
<jester-> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<tipistrani> gnome session fallback e gia alla versionepiu recente
<tipistrani> mi dice di rimuoverli
<jester-> tipistrani: allora sudo reboot e al login clicca il piedino e cambia
<tipistrani> apt-get autoremove
<jester-> usa gnome classic no effetti
<tipistrani> se parte
<jester-> logico che devi fare la stessa manovra sugli hd
<tipistrani> ma se ripartizono e reinstallo non faccio prima?
<jester-> tipistrani: a quale pro
<jester-> tipistrani: fai moltoi prima li da ubuntu a mettere grub anche su sb e c
<tipistrani> ho dei dati longevi sugli altri hdd se sgarro mi frego da solo
<jester-> se ti schifa cambiare le impstazioni al bios o usare il popup menu
<tipistrani> aspe dai sto ribottando
<jester-> tipistrani: se non metti grub sul dosco che parte non c'è partizionamento che tenga
<tipistrani> mi son distratto e non ho fatto in tempo a pigiare f8 e partito windows rebottto
<Oiidbe> Salve a tutti volevo chiedervi una cosa la versione 11.04 per quanto rimarrà aggiornato
<jester-> Oiidbe: se non lts mi pare un anno e mezzo
<Oiidbe> ok grazie
<tipistrani> ok mi e partito il grub
<Oiidbe> ciao ciao
<tipistrani> ma qui niente piedini xd
<jester-> tipistrani: al login dove metti user e pass a destra della user c'è un piedino
<jester-> o no
<tipistrani> nel grub?
<jester-> eh
<tipistrani> no
<jester-> tipistrani: gdm o lightdm la finestra di login
<jester-> o hai accesso automatico
<tipistrani> ho tolto l opzione che chiede sempre la passwird nell installazzione
<jester-> bravo
<jester-> tipistrani: termina sessione
<tipistrani> dal grub posso partire con linux  modaliata provv memtest e poi win
<jester-> tipistrani: ti appare il lightdm
<jester-> tipistrani: ma se togli accesso auto alla winzoz è meglio
<tipistrani> devo partire con linux allora poi vediamo se appare
<jester-> certoche devi ppartirfe
<jester-> centra no grub con cosa userai
<tipistrani> forse in modalita provvisoria e meglio?
<tipistrani> sta caricando
<tipistrani> niente piedino parte da solo
<tipistrani> almeno la  barra apparisse, manco quella
<tipistrani> se non appare la barra non mi fa aprire neanche la dash
<tipistrani> a ecco si e aperta
<tipistrani> apro un terminale?
<jester-> tipistrani: leva accesso auto
<jester-> o termina sessione
<tipistrani> tra un minuto lo levo
<tipistrani> ok piedino
<tipistrani> gnome classic?
<jester-> eh non effeti tanto per cominciare
<tipistrani> come parto?
<tipistrani> gnome no effect allora?
<jester-> setti metti user e pass e invio
<jester-> poi gli effetti didoenderanno dalla video che hai
<tipistrani> ok adesso e veloce
<tipistrani> e non ancora ho aggiornato, sara quello forse
<jester-> tipistrani: lspci | grep -i vga
<tipistrani> da terminale?
<jester-> si
<tipistrani> aspe che non mi ricordo come si fa la barra dritta
<jester-> maiusc+\  a sinsitra di 1
<tipistrani> come si fa?
<tipistrani> ok
<jester-> tipistrani: cosa risponde
<tipistrani> non riesco a fare la barra
<tipistrani> ho una tastiera tedesca
<jester-> tipistrani: prime shift a tasto a sinistra di 1
<jester-> tipistrani: va  bè fa vedere simplice lspci  ma usa pastebin
<jester-> !paste | tipistrani
<ubot-it> tipistrani: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tipistrani> pvt?
<jester-> tipistrani: prefiriamo il canale
<jester-> preferiamo
<tipistrani_> riciao
<tipistrani_> puoi riscrivermi quell comando per favore jester cosi lo copio
<jester-> lspci
<jester-> !paste | tipistrani_
<ubot-it> tipistrani_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<tipistrani_> :(
<tipistrani_> che succede?
<tipistrani_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093623/
<jester-> tipistrani: lspci e incolla nel pastebin
<tipistrani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093623/
<tipistrani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093637/
<jester-> tipistrani: lspci | grep -i vga
<tipistrani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093641/
<bamboch> come faccio a capire che processori ha il comp??
<jester-> tipistrani: glxinfo | grep rendering
<bamboch> come faccio a capire che processori ha il comp?? da terminale?
<jester-> bamboch: sudo lshw
<accendino> salve a tutti
<tipistrani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093644/
<bamboch> grazie
<jester-> tipistrani: gli open per nvidia funzanom hai il 3d
<accendino> avrei bisogno di una mano ad aggiornare il mio ubuntu 11.10 a 12.10 precedentemente l'ho rifiutato e adesso non so come fare ho provato pure con il cd
<accendino> 12.04
<tipistrani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093647/
<jester-> accendino: apri gestore aggiornamenti
<accendino> non c'è il bottone jester-
<DD3my> allora fai l aggiornamento da terminale accendino
<jester-> tipistrani: prova, se si inchioda provi a installare il nvidia da driver aggiuntuvi
<jester-> accendino: che bottone
<tipistrani> ok
<jester-> accendino: alt-F2
<tipistrani> per il grub lo lascio cosi?
<jester-> accendino: update-manager -d
<DD3my> accendino, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/NoteAvanzamento
<jester-> tipistrani: se togli accesso automantico è meglio
<jester-> cosi se si inchioda non hai probelmi
<jester-> problemi*
<jester-> tipistrani: per il grub devi vedere tu
<accendino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1093660/
<tipistrani> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1093661/
<accendino> jester- vedi cosa mi risponde
<jester-> accendino: fallo dalla finestra che ottieni da alt.F2
<jester-> se anche li non va hai il sistema bello sminchiato
<jester-> accendino: hai gnome o kde o altro
<accendino> mi sa gnome
<accendino> mi si avvia il gestore aggiornamenti
<jester-> accendino: hai 11.04 o 11-30
<accendino> 11.10
<jester-> 11.10
<jester-> accendino: e dal gestore non c'è avanza?
<accendino> no
<accendino> l'ho rifiutato prima
<accendino> e mo non esce più
<jester-> accendino:centra no se hai rifiutato
<jester-> non ti propone ma rimane
<accendino> non ci stà
<accendino> ho provato pure dal cd riavviando a fare aggiorna ma non me lo faceva selezionare
<jester-> accendino: apri sorgenti software
<pedro> cosa succede?
<jester-> riva il babauu
<jester-> accendino: etichetta aggionementi
<pedro> D:
<pedro> il babau no!
<pedro> no, sul serio, quale problema ha accendino^
<pedro> ?*
<jester-> dice non fa avanzamento
<jester-> secondo me ha sminchiato le gtk
<pedro> aggiornamento di versione? da che versione a quale versione?
<jester-> accendino: alura
<accendino> non tutti gli aggiornamenti possono essere intallati
<jester-> ultima voce
<jester-> notifica versione di ubuntu
<jester-> cosa hai
<jester-> ci deve essere: per qualsiasi versione
<accendino> io ho ubuntu 11.10 e vorrei passare alla12.10 ma prima quando me lo proponeva l'ho rifiutata e ora è scomparso il bottone
<jester-> accendino: segui o vai per i cassi tuoi
<accendino> rispondevo a pedro
<accendino> sono un pò lento a scrivere
<jester-> non devi scrivere ma fare
<accendino> e sto cercando
<jester-> accendino: sta in impostazioni di sistema
<accendino> sorgenti software
<jester-> o in software center menu modifica
<pedro> avete provato con apt-get dist-upgrade?
<jester-> pedro: non fare casino
<accendino> notificare nuove versioni di ubuntu
<pedro> chiedo scusa D:
<accendino> per qualsiasi versione
<jester-> pedro: e non dire cazzate che dist avanza una cippa
<jester-> accendino: c'era gia?
<accendino> si
<jester-> accendino: per cui da alt-f2 update-manager -d deve aggiornare
<jester-> se non apre la gui hai fatto qualche casino
<accendino> si apre il gestore aggiornamenti
<accendino>  e non c'è il bottone per avanzare
<jester-> non pare il gestore
<jester-> apre
<accendino> apre il gestore degli aggiornamenti
<jester-> accendino: i casi sono due: o hai cannibalizzato o hai un ubuntu tarocco
<adam__> ciao ragazzi, ma qui date supporto anche a quelli che non sanno quasi nulla?
<accendino> ma non posso avanzare la versione posso aggiornare quella che ho
<jester-> adam__: in prevalenza a quelli
<jester-> accendino: c'è altra possibilità_ che trolli
<accendino> che significa?
<accendino> che ti prendo in giro?
<jester-> !troll
<ubot-it> Trollare è un comportamento considerato fastidioso dagli altri utenti del canale. Questo include andare offtopic o chiedere la stessa cosa piu volte ottenendo risposte ma non considerarle, e questi non sono i soli comportamenti che possono essere considerati da troll. Per favore leggi /msg ubot-it irc - se questo riguarda te, potresti ritrovarti fuori dal canale.
<Kimitsu> Buona sera ^_^ uso xubuntu 12.04 su vecchio pc fisso e ho qualche problemino con gli aggiornamenti... provando ad aggiornare da terminale il risultato è questo  http://pastebin.com/LRikStt0         mi hanno detto ( in questa stessa chat ) che è un problema di portachiavi e mi hanno dato la stringa da inserire da terminale per correggere l'errore ma il risultato è questo   http://pastebin.com/fC6tgR1H... qualcuno saprebbe darmi qualche
<Kimitsu>  dritta in proposito ( dimenticavo... sono niubbo da far paura ç_ç)
<accendino> nono parlo serio
<accendino> penso di più che ho fatto qualche casino
<jester-> Kimitsu: non è di portachiavi ma non c'è la chiave di un repo non ufficiale che hai aggiunto
<jester-> Kimitsu: o inpoti la chiave o dai s quando chiede per il repo non autenticato
<HoldenC> Kimitsu, fai vedere anche:   sudo apt-key list
<jester-> Kimitsu: gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<jester-> incolla nel terminale
<jester-> accendino: hai la live della 11.04?
<jester-> cioè della 12.04
<accendino> si
<jester-> accendino: usala
<jester-> install
<jester-> dovrebbe chiedere se vuoi aggiornare la esistente
<accendino> riavviando dici?
<jester-> accendino: eh devi fare il boot del cd
<jester-> mica lo fa dal sistema
<accendino> ho gia provato non me lo faceva selezionare
<jester-> accendino: parliamo di ubuntu su partizione o dentro a winzoz
<accendino> io sul mio computer ho solo ubuntu
<accendino> ti faccio una foto del desktop?
<jester-> accendino: allora quando arrivi al partizionamento scegli altro
<accendino> e poi?
<jester-> accendino: vai sulla partizione ubuntu e scegli modifica
<jester-> accendino: esce una finestra
<jester-> usare come ext4 jurnaled, non spuntare formattare, montare come /
<jester-> accendino: no home separata ?
<accendino> no
<jester-> accendino: allora segnati quello che ti ho scritto sopra ma puoi venire in canale da live con webchat
<jester-> !webchat
<ubot-it> Per accedere a IRC via web con firefox: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu-it
<accendino> mo me lo scrivo
<accendino> la vedo dura
<jester-> ma va
<jester-> accendino: se non hai dati da salvare digli di usare l'intero hd
<jester-> ma pialla tutto
<accendino> allora mo faccio così
<jester-> accendino: avvia la live e vieni in canale
<accendino> ma se voglio salvare i file?
<jester-> accendino: bisogna fare come ti ho scritto sopra
<Kimitsu> Jester scusa, ho provato a mandarti i risultati per messaggio provato per non intasare la chat, ma non sono molto sicuro di aver azzeccato i comandi O.o mi puoi dare conferma ?
<jester-> Kimitsu: rifai sudo apt-get update che vedi se è azzeccato
<accendino> non c'è un altro modo per fare girare la ventolina?
<jester-> accendino: aggiorna che vedi che la vntolina guarisce
<accendino> mo avvio la live e vengo
<accendino> salve
<accendino> jester- sono sulla live
<jester-> accendino: installa e arriva al partizionamento quindi fischia
<accendino> mo me lo fa fare l'aggiornamento
<accendino> posso fare direttamente aggiorna?
<jester-> accendino: si
<jester-> accendino: meglio
<accendino> olèèèè
<accendino> grazie jester-
<accendino> quanto mi vorrei imparare pure io come a voi
<jester-> accendino fai tesoro quando risolvi e prendi appunti
<accendino> ogni volta qualcosa di diverso
<jester-> accendino: e non seguire presunte guide
<adolrtl> ciao
<adolrtl> qualcuno mi puo dare una mano a installare un dvbs usb esattamente il prof7500 su ubuntu ?
<Kimitsu> -jester- mi sa che quest'affare non vuole saperne di funzionare ç_ç qualche idea ?
<jester-> adolrtl: che sarebbe?
<adolrtl> un ricevitore usb sat
<jester-> Kimitsu: funza basta che autorizzi la richiesta
<adolrtl> topo lo skystar usb ecc...
<jester-> kimatsu fa un copia incolla di tutto nel terminale
<jester->  gpg --keyserver  keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 && gpg --export --armor | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get  update
<jester-> Kimitsu: dai la pass quando la chiede
<adolrtl> eventualmente ho anche la skystar usb2 ............ma preferirei la prof
<adolrtl> ho guardato e provato qualche guida ...ma mi sono perso ...
<jester-> adolrtl: scusando l'igniranza a cosa serve
<jester-> ignoranza*
<adolrtl> per vedere i canali satellitari su pc
<jester-> adolrtl: per satellite non saperi, per la digitale ne ho una che funza si serie
<jester-> gli serve il firmware e qualche lib per kaffeine
<adolrtl> a peccato
<jester-> c'era leopesto che usava il satellite ma non si vede da un bel po
<adolrtl> ok grazie
<francescone> come mai non mi fa inviare i file dal computer al telefonino con il gestore bluetooth di default su ubuntu 12.04? devo scaricare qualche pacchetto aggiuntivo o cosa? grazie. :-)
<Kimitsu> jester ?
<accendino> esco
<accendino> devo riavviare
<DD3my> francescone, hai gia controllato il forum di ubuntu?
<francescone> DD3my si, comunque, ho risolto mettendo un pennino bluetooth solo che mi fa inviare i file dal telefonino al PC ma non viceversa. Come mai?
<DD3my> non saprei francescone,
<DD3my> pero c'è questa guida, provala per vedere se funziona o meno
<DD3my> http://marcosbox.blogspot.it/2010/10/ubuntu-1010-impossibile-ricevere-file.html
<francescone> DD3my ok grazie. Proverò anche spiare di più sul web. :-)
<DD3my> francescone, figurati pero rimani in linea
<DD3my> forse ho trovato una soluzione :)
<francescone> Ah ok, grazie mille. Praticamente, non sto usando il gestore di default di Ubuntu ma ho scaricato blueman che, secondo me è più buono. Ora, come ti dicevo prima, i file me li fa inviare dal telefonino al PC ma non viceversa. Secondo me c'è da scaricare qualche pacchetto e non lo so. :-)
<DD3my> francescone, allora le opzioni sono due, una è quella di installare un programma come hai fatto tu per sfuggire da questo bug, e la seconda è quella di esplorare il tuo cell tramite pc, come se fosse in remoto
<meeen> ciao a tutti
<meeen> ho xp virtualizzato ma non si collega a internet che posso fare? grazie
<francescone> DD3my ho provato la seconda che hai detto ma non funziona bene. Dai fa niente, riproverò domani con calma tanto il bluetooth non è urgente. :-)
<francescone> Grazie DD3my. Gentilissimo. :-)
<DD3my> francescone, è sempre meglio risolvere questi piccoli problemi
<DD3my> comunque figurati
<DD3my> io ho risolto cosi, accedo da pc come se fosse in remoto e non ci sono problemi
<DD3my> anzi credo che sia anche piu comodo
<francescone> Comunque ho letto anche io che è un bug di bluez?
<francescone> Forse è stato pure segnalato su launchpad, devo darci un'occhiata.
<DD3my> usa il forum di ubunt
<DD3my> e lascia un post li
<DD3my> segnato come bug
<francescone> Ok. :-)
<meeen> ho xp virtualizzato ma non si collega a internet che posso fare? grazie
<DD3my> meeen, che programma hai usato per virtualizzare xp?
<meeen> virtualbox
<jester-> meeen: quale vbox
<meeen> quello del sito ufficiale
<jester-> meeen: devi installare le addons e le exenzion
<jester-> meeen: usa la connessione dell'ost quindi una volta collegato l'host collegato anche il client e settalo in nat
<meeen> le extension sono installate e anche guest addition
<meeen> è già settato in nat
<jester-> meeen: se è collegato host è collegato anche il client a internet
<meeen> dovrebbe essere così...qui mi dice nessun accesso alla rete
<DD3my> meeen, http://ubuntrucchi.wordpress.com/2009/03/09/installare-le-guest-additions-di-virtualbox-2x/
<jester-> meeen: mettilo in bridge
<meeen> provo
<meeen> non si collega
<accendino> salve a tutti
<accendino> grazie jester-
<jester-> accendino: a posto?
<accendino> sisi
<accendino> almeno sembra
<jester-> bene
<jester-> gira la ventola?
<accendino> no
<accendino> però l'aggiornamento è servito
<accendino> come posso fare adesso per la ventola
<accendino> o magari domani
<accendino> ero tornato anche e soprattutto per ringraziarti
<jester-> accemn
<jester-> accendino: la ventola non deve girare per forza, hai installato flash?
<accendino> si quello che già stava penso sia aggiornato
<jester-> accendino: vai su youtube e guarda un paio di video, vredrai cche sentirai la ventola girare
<accendino> sto facendo
<accendino> jester- qui non parte la ventolina
<jester-> accendino: sicuro? il di sopra del pc dovrebbe scottare
<jester-> sarebbe gia andato in blocco
<accendino> non si sente nessuna ventola
<accendino> manco poco
<jester-> il pc scotta?
<jester-> accendino: uname -r
<accendino> non eccessivamente
<jester-> accendino: avrà una ventola silenziosa
<accendino> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1093929/
<jester-> accendino: ok è aggiornato
<accendino> dici che se è qualcosa parte ?
<jester-> accendino: non ci fosse raffreddamento intel disattiva la cpu
<jester-> vedi il video che si pianta
<accendino> ho capito vabbè grazie ancora se è qualcosa torno
<accendino> ora vado buon proseguimento a tutti
<accendino> ciao jester-
<jester-> notte
<accendino> sei stato disponibilissimo
<accendino> grazie assai
<accendino> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-08
<Seumaccu> qualcuno in linea?
<Seumaccu> avrei bisogno di una mano
<Seumaccu> per un piccolo problema dovuto all'installzione di Ubuntu
<Seumaccu> yep
<maroloccio> dici
<maroloccio> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<giacomo_do> buon giorno
<giacomo_do> salve ai chatters
<giacomo_do> ho un problemino con il mio minibook asus
<giacomo_do> eepc t101mt
<giacomo_do> la cam si vede al contrario
<giacomo_do> qualcuno sveglio ..che possa aituarmi data l'ora
<giacomo_do> ok..nessuno
<giacomo_do> a più tradi grazie lò stesso
<sauro> Buongiorno a tutti
<sauro> Riscontro uno strano comportamento su una macchina con installato 12.04 LTS. L'istallazione è configurata con una partizione per la directory radice ed una directory separata per la home. All'avvio lo spazio dati occupato nella \ è pari al 22%. I dati in questo spazio aumentano è in un paio d'ore lo spazio dati occupato aumenta fino al 77%? Come faccio a verificare cosa riempie la partizione dedicata alla "\ "  ? Grazie
<sauro> .
<sauro> P.S. per il resto la macchina funziona perfettamente....
<nick__> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu , chi mi puo aiutare??
<cristian_c> !aiuto | nick__
<ubot-it> nick__: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<nick__> ubuntu non riconosce win7 quindi non mi ha installare tutte e due in dual boot  , come fare ?
<cristian_c> nick__, spiega cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> !dettagli | nick__
<ubot-it> nick__: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<sauro> sono io che non ho spiegato bene il problema?
<nick__> allora vorrei installare ubuntu 13.04  , ho masterizzato l'immagine iso sul dvd , ho fatto partire il cd da bios arrivo alla schermata in cui mi dice , " non è installato nessun sitema operativo su questo pc , ubuntu cancellera tutti i dati ". qundi sono andato nel interfaccia per le partizione dove non è presente niente, tutto vuoto
<ErVito> barabba macellaio
<cristian_c> nick__, non c'è windows installato sull'hard disk?
<nick__> sisi è installato
<cristian_c> nick__, avvia una live
<cristian_c> nick__, e mostrami una schermata dsi gparted
<nick__> qundi avvio il cd live e faccio una schermata delle partizioni giusto ?? ho capito bene :)
<cristian_c> nick__, sì
<laudik> desidero sapere quale versione di ubuntu installare su un netbook acer aspire one con 2 Giga di RAM
<cristian_c> laudik, prova con kubuntu o xubuntu
<cristian_c> in live
<laudik> in effetti mi hanno consigliato lubuntu ma mi sembra troppo scarso!, ubuntu 12.04 è troppo "pesante"?
<cristian_c> laudik, se è un atom, forse non ci gira bene
<laudik> si è un atom. ma la differenza tra kubuntu e xubuntu? Grazie cristian_c
<cristian_c> laudik, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<glpiana> ola
<Jouanns> buongiorno
<Jouanns> Devo comprare un box esterno per hard disk da 2,5 pollici. Ne ho visto uno della Nilox, ma c'è scritto che è compatibile solo con windows e mac... Possibile che non sia compatibile per linux?
<cristian_c> Jouanns, solitamente cioè che è compatibile non è necessariamente segnalato sulla scatola
<Jouanns> Praticamente al momento uso un hard disk my passport, e mi da qualche problema di riconoscimento, ecco perché chiedevo...
<cristian_c> Jouanns, che problemi?
<Jouanns> quando lo collego al pc tramite USB 3.0, non viene riconosciutoo
<cristian_c> Jouanns, ma sulla scatola è scritto usb 2.0?
<Jouanns> alla terza/quarta volta che scollego e ricollego finalmente riesco a visualizzarlo
<Jouanns> ma poco dopo scompare di nuovo...
<Jouanns> del my passport?
<cristian_c> Jouanns, quali cavo usi?
<cristian_c> Jouanns, sì
<Jouanns> no, è 3.0
<cristian_c> *quale
<Jouanns> il mio notebook ha anche l'usb 3.0
<Jouanns> ed utilizzo un cavo usb 3.0
<cristian_c> Jouanns, cosa esce con dmesg | tail quando lo colleghi?
<cristian_c> Jouanns, hai provato su altre porte / altri pc?
<cristian_c> Jouanns, quale cavo usi?
<Jouanns> sulle porte 2.0 va tutto liscio
<Jouanns> meno che il trasferimento dati
<Jouanns> e sul fisso con windows non da problemi
<cristian_c> 10:55:43 <Jouanns> meno che il trasferimento dati
<cristian_c> cioè?
<cristian_c> Jouanns, modello preciso dell'hard disk?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Jouanns> cristian_c: per trasferire i dati da notebook ad hard disk ci metto un bel pò...
<cristian_c> Jouanns, comunque, ti ho fatto altre domande
<cristian_c> *anche
<jester-> usb è lenta
<Jouanns> cristian_c: il modello dell'hard disk non lo so, perché non ho più lo scatolo
<Jouanns> cristian_c: utilizzo un normalissimo cavo usb
<Jouanns> cristian_c: con dmesg mi esce un sacco di roba che però non so come postare
<cristian_c> Jouanns, su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | Jouanns
<ubot-it> Jouanns: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> Jouanns, su questo pc funziona il riconoscimento con windows?
<cristian_c> quello con la porta 3.0
<Jouanns> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Jouanns> cristian_c: [    1.261369] BIOS EDD facility v0.16 2004-Jun-25, 0 devices found [    1.261372] EDD information not available. [    1.263263] Freeing unused kernel memory: 996k freed [    1.263420] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 12288k [    1.267353] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1172k freed [    1.270994] Freeing unused kernel memory: 1080k freed [    1.272987] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform
<Jouanns> sisi
<cristian_c> Jouanns, su pastebin
<cristian_c> non qui
<Jouanns> cristian_c: funziona perfettamente con windows
<cristian_c> Jouanns, quindi, sei in dual boot?=
<Jouanns> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5854837/
<cristian_c> [ 2643.223775] usb 4-1: Product: My Passport 0730
<Jouanns> cristian_c: ho ubuntu sul mio notebook e windows su fisso in condivisione
<cristian_c> viene riconosciuto
<cristian_c> Jouanns, scusa, ma non avevi detto che non fungeva sul laptop?
<Jouanns> cristian_c: infatti non funge
<cristian_c> Jouanns, eh, ma hai detto che su win funge
<pcdatato> buongiorno a tutti
<cristian_c> Jouanns, non ho capito se sei in dual boot o no
<Jouanns> cristian_c: sul notebook ho solo ubuntu. Sempre sul notebook, l'hard disk viene riconosciuto con difficoltà, utilizzando la porta 3.00
<pcdatato> volevo chiedere siccome ho un pc  amd athlon 2.16 Ghz e 512 mb di ram quale versione di ubuntu mi consigliate di scaricare
<cristian_c> Jouanns, ah, avevo capito che avevi anche win sul pc
<Jouanns> cristian_c: tranquillo
<cristian_c> Jouanns, ma il cavo era quello in dotazione?
<glpiana> pcdatato, puoi provare con xubuntu o lubuntu, oppure levando tutti gli effetti anche kubuntu
<Jouanns> cristian_c: si... sto iniziando a pensare che ci sono problemi col cavo
<pcdatato> a non c'e una vecchia versione proprio di ubuntu che potrebbe andare bene
<pcdatato> ?
<cristian_c> Jouanns, esperienza personale, sempre western digital
<cristian_c> Jouanns, magari con quel cavo funza bene con la 2.0, ma non con la 3.0
<cristian_c> pcdatato, non sono più supportate
<Jouanns> cristian_c: ok, allora provo a comprare un altro cavo e vedo un pò cosa succede
<cristian_c> Jouanns, non hai quello in dotazione?
<cristian_c> dato che è pensato per 3.0
<pcdatato> so che posso chiedere il cd da farmi mandare a casa..su che sito devo andare?
<cristian_c> pcdatato, non hai la possibilità di scaricare la iso?
<Jouanns> cristian_c: si, uso quello in dotazione...
<cristian_c> Jouanns, allora è strano
<pcdatato> si ma purtroppo il mio masterizzatore riesce a masterizzare solo cd da 700 mega...ho scaricato lubuntu e kubuntu e sono piu grandi quindi ho bisogno del cd
<cristian_c> pcdatato, non è vero
<cristian_c> pcdatato, io ho scaricato lubuntu 13.04 e l'ho masterizzato su un cd-r
<pcdatato> certo ce li ho qui ti posso dire le dimensioni effettive di entrambi
<cristian_c> allora, hai scaricato la iso sbagliata
<asd_> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<pcdatato> 703.4888 questa e la dimensione di lubuntu
<Jouanns> cristian_c: potrebbe essere proprio il cavo perché adesso smonta e rimonta l'hd da solo...
<cristian_c> Jouanns, cioè?
<pcdatato> tu l hai masterizzata tranquillamente cristian
<pcdatato> ?
<cristian_c> sì
<pcdatato> il mio masterizzatore mi avvisa ke il file e piu grande e non mi fa fare l overburning
<cristian_c> pcdatato, postami il nome del file .iso
<pcdatato> lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Jouanns> cristian_c: sparisce l'icona dell'hard disk. dopo circa 2 secondi ricompare l'icona dell'hard disk e si apre la finestra, come se fosse stato rimosso, e poi ricollegato
<cristian_c> pcdatato, da dove l'hai scaricata?
<cristian_c> pcdatato, hai controllato l'hash della iso?
<pcdatato> da questo sito l ho scaricato...cos e l hash?
<cristian_c> Jouanns, su porte usb 2.0?
<cristian_c> !md5 | pcdatato
<ubot-it> pcdatato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum. Per una lista completa, si veda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cristian_c> pcdatato, quale sito?
<Jouanns> su usb 2.0 nessun problema
<Jouanns> cristian_c: nessun problema su 2.0... va liscio come l'olio
<pcdatato> questo di ubuntu...nella sezione download
<cristian_c> Jouanns, dmesg | tail
<Jouanns> quando lo collego a 2.0?
<cristian_c> pcdatato, leggi la pagina wiki
<cristian_c> Jouanns, no
<pcdatato> ok
<cristian_c> Jouanns, quando si verificano questi problemi
<Jouanns> cristian_c: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5854856/
<cristian_c> [ 3760.199867] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI xhci_drop_endpoint called with disabled ep ffff880060f9ca40
<cristian_c> [ 3760.665950] usb 3-1: Device not responding to set address.
<cristian_c> [ 3761.071212] usb 3-1: device not accepting address 8, error -71
<cristian_c> [ 3761.127220] hub 3-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1
<cristian_c> ecco
<cristian_c> Jouanns, sei dietro un hub?
<cristian_c> hub usb
<Jouanns> cristian_c: non so che cosa sia
<cristian_c> è un multiporta usb
<Jouanns> no
<cristian_c> lo colelghi alla porta usb
<cristian_c> *colleghi
<cristian_c> ah
<Jouanns> cristian_c: lo collego direttamente alla porta
<cristian_c> Jouanns, comunque, gli errori sono quelli
<Jouanns> forse è la porta malfunzionante?
<Jouanns> cristian_c: questo toshiba mi sta dando veramente filo da torcere!
<pcdatato> cristian ho verificato e  l hash mi risulta uguale cioe questa 486d94f51b42b401ab72ca8fcedb2e97
<cristian_c> Jouanns, i problemi ci sono con il 3.0
<cristian_c> Jouanns, nel senso che qualche bug ci potrebbe essere con le porte usb 3.0
<Jouanns> cristian_c: ho capito. va bene, allora per il momento mi accontento della 2.0...
<Jouanns> cristian_c: grazie tante per la disponibilità e la pazienza. A presto, Jouanns
<cristian_c> Jouanns, cerca quegli errori che ho postato, con una ricerca su google
<cristian_c> Jouanns, se li cerchi magari trovi qualcosa
<Jouanns> cristian_c: va bene. ancora grazie
<cristian_c> Jouanns, in modo da sfruttare anche l'alta velocità
<pcdatato> capito cristian?
<cristian_c> pcdatato, ho controllato
<cristian_c> 687 MB
<cristian_c> non 703
<cristian_c> controllato ora
<cristian_c> ho messo in download per prova
<pcdatato> nella cartella nei dettagli anke a me dice 687 mb ma se ci clicco sopra sotto il nome esce questa quantita 703.488
<pcdatato> ed effettivamente anke il masterizzatore me lo rileva piu grande di 700
<pcdatato> magati non so io masterizzo con imgburn forse e il programma il problema?
<pcdatato> *magari
<davegarath> sapete come posso vedere lo stato della batteria di un portatile a riga di comando ?
<akis24> giorno
<davegarath> trovato, upower ma ha bisogno di dbus
<davegarath> ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao davegarath
<cristian_c> pcdatato, può essere
<cristian_c> pcdatato, cos'è imgburn?
<pcdatato> e un programma per la masterizzazione di windows pero usano tutti quello perke dikono ke e il migliore
<mibofra> cristian_c, oi ciao oggi che abbiamo :D ?
<pcdatato> ora sto provando a fare di nuovo la masterizzazione magari l altra volta e stato un errore perke effettivamente adesso non mi dice ke il file e piu grande
<pcdatato> ma lubuntu cosa ha di meno ad ubuntu?
<cristian_c> !iso | pcdatato
<ubot-it> pcdatato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> pcdatato, ubuntu ha unity, lubuntu ha lxde
<pcdatato> e qual e la differenza...perke nn sono esperto
<cristian_c> l'ho scritto ora
<cristian_c> !unity
<ubot-it> Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity. Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<cristian_c> !lxde
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'lxde'
<cristian_c> lol
<francescoignoran> scusate, è poco che utilizzo ubuntu, stavo aggiornando il sistema e si è spento il pc, dopo averlo riacceso era sparita in alto a destra le voci che riguardano le connessioni
<francescoignoran> è possibile tornare indietro tipo ripristino alla versione precedente?
<cristian_c> francescoignoran, perché si è spento il pc?
<francescoignoran> la spina è stata staccata per errore
<francescoignoran> pensate sia possibile ripristinare?
<jester-> francescoignoran: unity?
<francescoignoran> jester, ti prego di usare un linguaggio semplice, sono nuovo
<ghie> ciao a tutti. ho un problema col wifi. in pratica non so che comando ho dato e adesso ogni volta che accendo il computer devo dare "sudo service networl-manager start".
<jester-> ghie: guarda in prgrammi avvio
<jester-> programmi avvio
<pcdatato> ciao cristian scusa se ti disturbo ankora sono il ragazzo di prima..sono riuscito a masterizzare lubuntu su cd ma adesso mi da un altro problema
<pcdatato> quando avvio il boot da cd mi compare l interfaccia con le varie scritte "prova lubuntu senza installarlo" etc.
<pcdatato> io clicco su prova senza installare mi compare lo schermo nero e rimane cosi tutto il tempo...poi ho provato con l opzione nomodeset...si carica ma poi mi dice
<pcdatato> modo video non supportato
<pcdatato> e mi dice di impostare lo schermo su un altra risoluzione ke non rikordo a 60 hertz
<pcdatato> e non riesco a muovermi da li
<pcdatato> qualke konsiglio?
<pcdatato> ci 6 cristian?
<ghie> jester, ho lubuntu, non so dove sono i programmi in avvio....
<pcdatato> ce nessuno ke puo rispondere a questo mio problema per favore?
<pcdatato> ce nessuno?
<pcdatato> vi prego datemi un aiuto nn so cosa fare
<akis24> pcdatato: aspetta che qualcuno legga ... se sa' ti risponde
<pcdatato> ok
<cristian_c> pcdatato, ok
<pcdatato> cristian allora puoi consigliarmi?
<Gianluca0000> ciao, qualcuno puo spiegarmi come installare dei compat drivers per ubuntu 13 04
<jester-> Gianluca0000: che sarebbe?
<Gianluca0000> i driver universali per la scheda di rete
<jester-> Gianluca0000: che scheda di rete
<jester-> no ci son driver universali
<Gianluca0000> una atheros ar9285
<jester-> Gianluca0000: e mettere roba a caso o da guide fafrlocche scassi il sistema
<Gianluca0000> ho un problema, il fixed channel mono-1 che non riesco a risolvere in nessun modo
<jester-> Gianluca0000: non funza di default?
<Gianluca0000> no mi da quel problema, anche se dovrebbe..
<jester-> Gianluca0000: non cè la doc nella tar dei driver?
<Gianluca0000> per farne?
<jester-> Gianluca0000: documentazione sul come installarli
<Gianluca0000> ma sul sito ufficiale non me li faceva scaricare fino a 3 giorni fa, mo ho riprovato e vanno, ora guardo =) posso chiederti invece una cosa su backtrack? ma non so se è il posto giusto..
<jester-> Gianluca0000: vai in #ubuntu-it-chat per roba non ubuntu
<Gianluca0000> oki grazie mille jester ^^
<Daniele> Salve
<cri_> ciao
<akis24> ciao
<cri_> qualche guida per otti izzare kubuntu su ssd
<akis24> cri_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MagicFab/SSDchecklist
<cri_> ok akis
<Pablo01> dove posso trovare una buona guida per polipo ?
<Delfino1983> pablo01 al mare
<Delfino1983> :D
<frederik> Ciao a tutti, c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare con l'istallazione di UBUNTU 12.04 LTE?
<Delfino1983> indentify
<akis24> frederik: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<frederik> Grazie, ma siccome ho un problema più complesso volevo chiedere qui
<akis24> !aiuto
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<jester-> frederik: la 12.04 lè vegia
<jester-> e se hai efi non si installa i boot loader
<Delfino1983> akis24 come faccio a ottendere un hostname cloak!?
<jester-> !cloack
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'cloack'
<jester-> !cloak
<ubot-it> Per richiedere una cloak segui: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<frederik> Ok grazie, praticamente voglio installare la iso di ubuntu 12.04 su CD-RW, solo che le dimensioni superano i 700MB, adesso non so se usare il metodo overburn o troncare, anche perchè con la nuova versione 13.04 le dimensioni crescono a 848MB
<jester-> frederik: usare un dvd?
<frederik> Oltre l fatto che su DVD non me le fa partire
<jester-> che sarebbe quello che serve
<frederik> Neppure con OneBootin
<jester-> parte tatno quanto il cd se hai fatto giusto
<jester-> che centra oneboot con il dvd, devi scrivere la iso
<jester-> !iso
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<frederik> Credetemi, sto impazzendo, non è il primo pc su cui installo ubuntu, ho pure provato a fare un test di tutte le componenti
<frederik> Onebootin era per provare il boot da USB
<jester-> frederik: è tale quale come il cd il dvd
<jester-> ma deve partire al boot il cdrom
<giacomo_do> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<frederik> jester, posso riprovare a masterizzare la iso su DVD (di nuovo) ma poi quando la faccio partire lo schermo lampeggia...
<giacomo_do> ho un problemino su il mio eee pc t-101-mt
<giacomo_do> vedo la cam al contrario
<giacomo_do> :-)
<Delfino1983> Ragazzi mi serve il vostro aiuto ho registrato il mio nick ma non riesco a richiedere l'hostname cloak
<Delfino1983> qualcuno che mi aiuti
<jester-> !cloak | Delfino1983
<ubot-it> Delfino1983: Per richiedere una cloak segui: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jester-> Delfino1983: devi prima registrare il nick, fare il group con altro nick e poi richiedere
<jester-> leggi
<jester-> !registrazone | Delfino1983
<jester-> !registrazione | Delfino1983
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'registrazone'
<ubot-it> Delfino1983: Per sapere come registrarti e in generale come comportarti in canale, leggi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<jester-> aloha dod
<Pablo01> dove posso trovare una buona guida per polipo ?
<jester-> Pablo01: polipo sarebbe?
<akis24> jester-:  roba per anonimato ecc
<jester-> c'è il contagio
<akis24> lol
<giacomo_do> scusate l'assenza
<giacomo_do> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare i comandi da shell per rendere la cam diritta?
<giacomo_do> eee pc t-101-mt questo è il modello del mio book
<enzotib> sudo capovolg    :)
<jester-> giacomo_do: c'è un workaorund per raddrizzare ma non ho piu il link alla guida, cerca sul forum
<giacomo_do> provo
<giacomo_do> quarda mi dice che non esite quel comando enzotib
<giacomo_do> grazie lo stesso jester
<jester-> giacomo_do: con skype?
<giacomo_do> si esattamente
<jester-> giacomo_do: apri un terminale
<jester-> giacomo_do: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<giacomo_do> si è aperto skipe
<jester-> prova
<jester-> fai il gtest video
<giacomo_do> sempre da teminale?
<jester-> giacomo_do:controlla se è ancora a rovescio nelle impostazioni skype
<giacomo_do> come scusa..
<jester-> giacomo_do: skype è aperto?
<giacomo_do> certo
<jester-> angole basso a sinistra clicca icona
<jester-> angolo*
<jester-> vai in video
<giacomo_do> ok diritta
<giacomo_do> grazie
<jester-> bene allora lancialo sempre con quella sgringa, segnatela
<giacomo_do> la copio
<cri> ciao
<dod> we jester-
<dod> ciao cri
<cri> ciao dod
<cri> chi ha esperienza di domotica
<cri> XD
<cri> ops sbagliato canale scusate
<cri> ciao
<anoncn_78> sera
<Utente999> sera
<Utente999> ho un eseguibile con questi permessi -rwsrwxr-x 1 root   root      8520 lug  8 15:22 prog
<Utente999> sapete come mai quando l'eseguo come utente normale non mi cambia l'effective user id del processo a root?
<Utente999> nessuno che sa rispondere?
<Yury> ola
<seumaccu> ciao a tutti, qualcuno online?
<Cri|2> dica
<seumaccu> ho un problema nell'installazone di ubuntu 13.4
<Cri|2> tipo?
<seumaccu> ti spiego un po, ho provato a scaricare tutte le versioni di ubuntu
<seumaccu> le ho masterizzate in dvd, e provato a fare il boot da USB, ma non parte nemmeno l'installazione... si blocca in schermata nera con il trattino bianco in cima a sinistra
<Cri|2> cosa hai usato per creare la penna?
<Cri|2> che sistema hai?
<seumaccu> ora sto provando a scaricare la versione 32bit
<seumaccu> ho windows 7
<seumaccu> per fare la pennina ho usato unetbooting
<Cri|2> che programma hai usato con windows 7 per fare la penna
<Cri|2> la hai formattata in fat32 la penna
<seumaccu> si certo
<Cri|2> vado ad esclusione
<krabador> seumaccu, elenca l'hardware della macchina se è un desktop , o il modello se è un notebook, con precisione
<Cri|2> programma utilizzato per creare la penna?
<seumaccu> è un notebook ma è assemblato
<seumaccu> non ha marca
<krabador> seumaccu, elenca l'hardware
<Cri|2> un notebook assemblato o.O
<seumaccu> ho usato unetbooting
<krabador> seumaccu, su win usa questo http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<seumaccu> si l'ho assemblato a parigi nel 2007 da surcouf
<krabador> e, elenca l'hardware
<krabador> se vuoi supporto.
<seumaccu> mmm un attimo che devo installare everest perchè non ricordo i componenti
<Cri|2> io direi di utilizzare LiveUsb Creator
<Cri|2> ho riscontrato anche io qualche problema con unetbootin (versione windows)
<Cri|2> con winrar prova ad aprire la iso vedi se ti da qualche errore se si vuol dire che la iso e corrotta
<seumaccu> dite di usare liveusb creator?
<seumaccu> no la iso la apre tranquillamente
<Cri|2> io dico poi usa quello che ritieni piu opportuno
<Cri|2> seumaccu: hai altro pc per creare la penna
<seumaccu> chiedo consiglio perchè con unetbooting non parte l'installazione
<krabador> Cri|2,  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows questa è la miglior soluzione da win
<seumaccu> ok ora provo
<seumaccu> altrimenti sto provando a scaricare la 32bit
<krabador> se non vanno le penne , problemi possono essere di formattazione (grandezza del settore minimo) e/o di compatibilità bios
<krabador> seumaccu, se la cpu non è a 64 bit, devi usare per forza la 32
<Cri|2> cambio pc
<krabador> seumaccu, altrimenti, se il problema è un'altro come non parte la 64, non parte neanche la 32
<seumaccu> ora provo a fare la usb con usb installer
<seumaccu> e provo a far partire l'install
<seumaccu> mi da quest'immagine
<seumaccu> http://www.tecnoyouth.it/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/UnetBootIn-Ubuntu-13.04.jpg
<seumaccu> ma quando provo a cliccare intalla ubuntu o prova ubuntu senza installazione si blocca
<krabador> seumaccu, unetbotin condiziona il boot
<krabador> seumaccu, quando fai default, subito dopo ti fa scegliere qualcosa?
<seumaccu> no si blocca
<krabador> seumaccu, con unetbootin, l'opzione sicuramente funzionante è default
<seumaccu> no scusa, mi fa scegliere qualcosa
<seumaccu> ma qualiasi cosa scelga si caga
<krabador> cosa?
<krabador> dimmi cosa ti fa scegliere
<seumaccu> non ricordo cosa mi fa scegliere, dovrei rifarlo... se mi date qualche minuto vi dico tutto...
<krabador> comunque http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> ok
<seumaccu> krabador ho seguito proprio quella guida
<krabador> seumaccu, allora formatta la penna usando il software hp
<krabador> questo http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Hard-Disk-Utils/HP-USB-Disk-Storage-Format-Tool.shtml
<seumaccu> ora provo, vi faccio sapere a breve se ci sono sviluppi
<krabador> risegui la guida e vedi se funziona
<seumaccu> dove lo trovo il pulsante per il download?
<krabador> seumaccu, nel link che ti ho dato, quello a sinistra
<krabador> download
<seumaccu> ok, sorry :)
<seumaccu> provo subito e vi faccio sapere
<krabador> seumaccu, non lo vuoi elencare l'hardware?
<giovanni_68> Urge consiglio: come si fa a sincronizzare Audacity con Xjadeo???
<Cri> dod: tu usi kvirc
<krabador> !chat | giovanni_68
<ubot-it> giovanni_68: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giovanni_68> Ops.... scusate!
<seumaccu> eccomi
<seumaccu> ho formattato la usb con il programma hp
<seumaccu> ho poi inserito ubuntu nella usb
<seumaccu> faccio partire all'avvio ma anche quando clicco sul pulsante di default non parte e si blocca
<seumaccu> anche se clicco installa ubuntu o prova ubuntu senza installazione non parte cmq
<seumaccu> si blocca in questa schermata
<krabador> seumaccu, allora devi selezionare , con f6
<krabador> l'opzione nomodeset
<seumaccu> http://www.tecnoyouth.it/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/UnetBootIn-Ubuntu-13.04.jpg
<seumaccu> mi si blocca in quest'immgine, non ho l'opzione di F6
<krabador> seumaccu, quando hai formattato con il software hp
<krabador> hai usato il software della guida ubuntu
<krabador> per fare la penna?
<seumaccu> no, ho usato l'altro
<seumaccu> il software di ubuntu 20 minut dopo era fermo
<seumaccu> nn avanzava
<seumaccu> ho usato unetbootin
<jester-> seumaccu: sei da winz?
<seumaccu> yes
<seumaccu> winzoz 7
<jester-> !usbwin | seumaccu
<ubot-it> seumaccu: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<jester-> seumaccu: è il miglior tool in circolazione
<seumaccu> l'ho usato ma si blocca
<seumaccu> è normale che ci metta tantissimo tempo a fare la pennina
<jester-> si blocca scrivendo la iso sulla usb?
<seumaccu> si
<jester-> seumaccu: se la penna non è ciucca impiega 3 minuti
<seumaccu> non avanza più, rimane fermo per un bel po
<jester-> la usb è ciucca allora
<seumaccu> l'ho comprata oggi da 8GB
<jester-> mai successo che il tool winz cannasse una penna
<seumaccu> e funziona perfettamente
<jester-> seumaccu: hai controllato md5sum della iso scaricata?
<seumaccu> la iso funziona perfettamente non ha nessun errore
<jester-> da md5sum?
<jester-> sicuro?
<seumaccu> no non l'ho usato
<jester-> allora come fai a dire che non ha errori
<seumaccu> ma cmq l'ho scaricato 4 volte
<jester-> !md5sum
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> controlla
<seumaccu> ora provo
<jester-> se non quaglia il sum perdi tempo e basta
<seumaccu> ovvero?
<jester-> ovvero se non corrisponde la iso scaricata ha errori
<underc0mmand> ovvero se i 2 hash non corrispondo vuol dire che nella iso che hai scaricato c'è qualcosa che non va
<krabador> seumaccu, se non ti da l'ok, vuol dire che la iso è corrotta
<seumaccu> ma è possibile che siano tutte corrotte?
<seumaccu> ho installato ubuntu 13.4 64 e 32
<krabador> seumaccu, controlla
<seumaccu> ho scaricato ubuntu 12.4 e nulla
<krabador> seumaccu, se no, controlla eventuali opzioni usb nel bios del notebook
<seumaccu> ho scaricato anche fedora ma nulla
<jester-> seumaccu: hai letto come fare su winz?
<seumaccu> ma quando faccio partire md5sum dopo gli devo dare il comando calculate?
<jester-> seumaccu: leggi la guida
<seumaccu> che guida?
<seumaccu> ne ho seguito tipo 6 oggi di guide
<seumaccu> e nessuna mi ha dato dei risultati purtroppo :(
<jester-> !md5sum | seumaccu
<ubot-it> seumaccu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<jester-> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum?action=show&redirect=Md5Sum#Su_Windows
<seumaccu> non mi appare nulla quando clicco su calculate
<Ale_____> ciao per installare in dual boot la 13.04 va disattivato il secure boot?
<jester-> Ale_____: yess
<jester-> !uefi | Ale_____
<ubot-it> Ale_____: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Cri> come elimino un kernel specifico
<jester-> Cri: levando l'image
<seumaccu> nada, si blocca cmq
<jester-> per es linux-image-sticass
<Ale_____> la guida l'ho vista ma c'e' scritto "Guida verificata con Ubuntu: 12.10 12.04" e mi chiedevo se era anche per la 13.04
<jester-> Cri: dpkg -l | grep linux-image e poi purghi
<jester-> Ale_____: si
<Ale_____> ok grazie
<jester-> Ale_____: in teoria cnaonical dovrebbe aver acqistato la licenza microsoft ma è preferibile disattivarlo
<Ale_____> al termine dell'installazione ho letto che andrà usato boot repair, altrimenti win8 non parte
<Ale_____> c'e' un po' di confusione in giro
<Ale_____> e devo mettere le mani su una macchina di un'altra persona
<Ale_____> meglio prudenza
<jester-> Ale_____: va da pc a pc
<Ale_____> quindi conviene cercarsi in rete il modello
<seumaccu> cmq a me non va cmq
<jester-> su certi pc installa grub senza problemi su altri con la partizone fat efi troppo piccola serve il tool
<Ale_____> allora si installa e si prova a lanciare i 2 sistemi se win non parte si usa boot repair. va bene?
<jester-> Ale_____: logico
<Ale_____> ok
<jester-> di solito non parte linux
<Ale_____> ah! pensavo il contrario
<jester-> ma puo capitare il contrario
<Ale_____> ecco bisogna pregare :-)))
<jester-> e avere fede
<Ale_____> vabbè! male che va, con il piallone si risolve sempre :-)
<jester-> Ale_____: se è possbile settare bios legacy nel bios
<jester-> risolve tutto
<jester-> setti, controlli se parte winz8 e installi
<Ale_____> non ho ancora modo di girare dentro le schermate, ho solo visto dei videi su you tube
<Ale_____> ops manca un "avuto"
<jester-> attieniti alla guida wiki, il resto gran parte sono cazzate da svfigati
<Ale_____> ok! ci provo
<Ale_____> un salutone ciao :-)
<yesa> ciao a tutti chi puo darmi una mano???
<krabador> yesa, chiedi
<krabador> !qualcuno | yesa
<ubot-it> yesa: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<yesa> ho un problema con l'installazione su un vecchio portatile e mi fa a meta installazione mi da problema di partizione ...e solo che vorrei formattare completamente l'hard disk ma non so come fare...
<yesa> cioe togliere qualsiasi partizione......e ripartire daccapo ecco...
<krabador> yesa, allora, carica ubuntu in live
<krabador> dal dvd/cd o penna
<yesa> ok
<krabador> apri il gestore partizioni
<yesa> ok.
<yesa> poi??
<krabador> e da li fai tutto
<krabador> !gparted | yesa
<ubot-it> yesa: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<yesa> ok faccio subito rimango in linea se ho qualche altro problema...
<krabador> certo
<krabador> carica ubuntu in live
<yesa> grazie mille cmq
<krabador> e torna qui
<yesa> rimango online....e su un altro pc..
<krabador> yesa, puoi tranquillamente tornare qui dalla live
<yesa> asc ma che tipo di file system e consigliata l'istallazione?
<seumaccu> salve, qualcuno operativo?
<krabador> !qualcuno | seumaccu
<ubot-it> seumaccu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> yesa, scusami, hai aperto il gestore di partizioni?
<yesa> yes
<krabador> yesa, mica quello dell'installer?
<seumaccu> vorrei solo una mano per installare ubuntu
<krabador> seumaccu, chiedi
<yesa> no gparted
<seumaccu> le sto provando tutte ma ho delle serie difficoltà
<krabador> yesa, perfetto, hai rimosso tutto ?
<seumaccu> non parte proprio l'installazione
<krabador> seumaccu, in tutta la serata
<krabador> non t'è brancolato un minimo
<yesa> fatto
<krabador> di dire che hardware hai
<seumaccu> ho provato con molte versioni di ubuntu, seguito almeno una decina d guide
<krabador> seumaccu, non ti si puo' aiutare senza un certo tipo di informazioni
<seumaccu> ah si scusami, ora ti dico subito
<krabador> yesa, perfetta allora, adesso devi fare una partizione swap
<krabador> yesa, quanto è grande il disco?
<yesa> 74 gb
<krabador> yesa, mi dici il modello per favore?
<yesa> modello del pc?
<krabador> yesa, no, del disco
<yesa> o del disco?
<yesa> nn ce scritto eun portatile...
<yesa> dev/sda
<seumaccu> che cosa vuoi sapere dell'hardware'
<seumaccu> ?
<krabador> seumaccu cpu - ram - scheda video - ram scheda video
<krabador> yesa, allora, in gparted, col tasto destro sul campo grigio della rappresentazione dello spazio vuoto del disco, fai nuovo
<seumaccu> Field	Value CPU Type	intel, 2400 MHz (16 x 150)
<yesa> ok
<yesa> fatto..
<seumaccu> Field	Value CPUID CPU Name	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7700 @ 2.40GHz
<krabador> yesa, e fai una partizione di file system swap, al massimo di 2048mb
<krabador> yesa, di quanto l'hai fatta?
<seumaccu> ram 4gb
<yesa> 2048
<yesa> mb
<krabador> perfetto
<seumaccu> Field	Value Device Description	GeForce 8600M GT
<yesa> faccio add?
<krabador> yesa, si, sempre nello spazio grigio di rappresentazione dello spazio non allocato del discoo
<krabador> tasto destro new, e fai una partizione primaria di file system ext4 , di tutta la grandezza del disco
<krabador> dopo di che, applichi le modifiche
<krabador> in gparted
<seumaccu> altro?
<yesa> mi fa input/output error during write on /dev /sda
<krabador> yesa, è andato il disco
<yesa> grazie bella notizia....
<yesa> cacchio..
<krabador> yesa, motivazione per cui si bloccava durante il processo prima
<krabador> yesa, mi spiace
<krabador> ma un disco da 74gb non è proprio recente
<yesa> eh gia.....quasi quasi prendo un disco nuovo e ci riprovo...
<krabador> yesa, si rompono dischi molto piu' recenti.
<nannes> seumaccu: mmmh ancora tu dall'irlanda del nord?
<seumaccu> non sono in irlanda del nord
<yesa> grazie mille lo stesso ....notte notte
<krabador> yesa, buonanotte
<seumaccu> qualche notizia a riguardo?
<krabador> seumaccu, guarda, prova a fare un dvd
<krabador> con la iso
<seumaccu> già fatto
<seumaccu> ne ho fatti 7
<seumaccu> e nessuno va
<krabador> seumaccu, si, ma hia verificato che la iso non sia corrotta?
<seumaccu> scritti a velocità 2x
<seumaccu> il programma che mi hai fornito prima non va
<krabador> !md5sum | seumaccu
<ubot-it> seumaccu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum
<krabador> seumaccu, i bios hanno delle compatibilità assurde per le penne usb in booto
<krabador> boot
<krabador> quello "che ti ho fornito prima" è il reference di ubuntu, per win
<seumaccu> un attimo che provo a fare una prova con Md5sum
<nannes> seumaccu: allora stai a Londra
<seumaccu> ok, md5sum dice che la iso è ok
<krabador> seumaccu, allora, se il dvd ti da perfettamente gli stessi problemi della penna usb
<seumaccu> Bravo Nannes, sono a Londra... Una città demmerda... ma ci devo stare
<nannes> lol
<krabador> seumaccu, dal dvd, al boot, non avrai la voce di default come unetbootin
<nannes> per caso sei sardo? perché "seu maccu" mi sembra sardignolo
<krabador> puoi selezionare l'opzione di caricamento
<krabador> nomodeset
<seumaccu> krabador praticamente la prima volta che ho installato ubuntu ho selezionato la lingua e a metà installazione si è bloccato
<krabador> seumaccu, allora, esattamente dove selezioni la lingua
<krabador> devi selezionare nomode set
<krabador> con una delle f
<krabador> dovrebbe essere f6
<seumaccu> Nannes "sardignolo" è un'offesa... te lo dico in caso tu non lo dica spesso a qualche altro sardo che potrebbe non prenderla bene quanto me :)
<seumaccu> il problema è che mi da una finestra nel bios dove non ho l'opzione del F6
<nannes> beh, considerando che un altro sardo c'è già qui in canale..... ed è...
<nannes> IO !!!?!?!?
<nannes>  xD
<seumaccu> allora saprai che sardignolo è una razza di asini :)
<krabador> seumaccu, scusami, ma hai http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1354180067.png
<seumaccu> esattamente quelli dell'asinara... ecco perchè i sardi si adirano..
<krabador> questa, alll'avvio del dvd?
<seumaccu> no
<seumaccu> ho questa
<seumaccu> http://www.tecnoyouth.it/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/UnetBootIn-Ubuntu-13.04.jpg
<krabador> quella non è la schermata che puo' apparirti col dvd
<krabador> ma con la penna fatta da unetbootin
<krabador> unetbootin non masterizza iso
<krabador> ...
<seumaccu> si con il dvd mi apre quella che hai messo tu
<seumaccu> quando premo f6 provo tutte le voci che ci sono ma nulla
<krabador> ecco allora riprendi il dvd
<seumaccu> schermata nera con il trattino bianco in alto a sinistra
<krabador> f6 deve avere https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Boot-F6-Other.png
<seumaccu> esatto
<krabador> all'inizio in boot hai questa http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/_media/installation/live_cd_maverick1.png?cache=
<seumaccu> yes
<krabador> poi  premi una freccia ed hai questa  http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1354180067.png
<krabador> selezioni pure la lingua
<krabador> poi premi f6
<krabador> e selezioni nomodeset
<seumaccu> già provato
<seumaccu> si blocca sullo schermo nero con il trattino in alto a sinistra per molto tempo
<seumaccu> e devo forzare lo spegnimento
<krabador> seumaccu, allora prova acpi=off
<seumaccu> missà che l'ho provato e non è cambiato nulla
<krabador> se non va neanche, allora devi scaricare la iso "alternate"
<seumaccu> da dove?
<krabador> seumaccu, missà è insufficiente, oltre a non essere italiano
<seumaccu> hai ragione, volevo dire credo...
<seumaccu> cmq posso provare immediatamente e farti sapere
<seumaccu> un attimo che provo e ti dico se è andata bene o no
<krabador> si
<krabador> ok
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-09
<giacomo_do> salve
<giacomo_do> buon giorno
<giacomo_do> ho un problema con la stampante  ml-1710p
<giacomo_do> ho installato da tar.gz i drivers dal costruttore ma non la vede come la aggiungo?
<giacomo_do> pensavo la aggiungesse in automatico
<giacomo_do> :-(
<giacomo_do> quando clicco new print dal pannello mi dice enter uri
<giacomo_do> e l'altra scelta è quella della stampante di rete che non ho
<giacomo_do> qualcuno sà come aiutarmi?
<giacomo_do> ho scoperto che ha creato una cartella
<giacomo_do> cdroot
<giacomo_do> dove ci sono vari file
<giacomo_do> check_installation.sh  Installer.htm  OEM.ini           x86_64 i386                   install.sh     set_variables.sh install                noarch         uninstall.sh
<giacomo_do> silenzio..:-)
<giacomo_do> brutto affare
<giacomo_do> mi sono svegliato troppo presto
<glpiana> ola
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> vorrei sapere come posso ripristinare la barra di chromium
<cristian_c> con gli ultimi aggiornamenti è stata inserita una barra in più
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<glpiana> !image | cristian_c
<ubot-it> cristian_c: Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> glpiana, ok
<cristian_c> glpiana, http://imagebin.org/263852
<glpiana> cristian_c, a me pare del tutto normale quel chromium
<cristian_c> glpiana, ma lo si vede chiaramente
<cristian_c> glpiana, prima non era così
<cristian_c> fino a qualche giorno fa
<glpiana> cristian_c, io vedo, partendo dall'alto: la cornice della finestra, la riga delle schede, la barra degli indirizzi
<glpiana> che c'è di strano?
<cristian_c> glpiana, hanno raddoppiato la barra
<glpiana> cristian_c, quale barra hanno raddoppiato?
<cristian_c> glpiana, quella in cima
<cristian_c> ce n'era solo una
<cristian_c> quella blu
<glpiana> cristian_c, ma quella lì è la barra delle schede
<cristian_c> glpiana, è sempre stata la barra del titolo, e delle schede
<glpiana> O.o
<glpiana> cristian_c, forse ho capito
<cristian_c> non capisco perché hanno fatto una cosa del genere, stava benissimo prima
<glpiana> cristian_c, vai nelle impostazioni di chromium e cambia la spunta alla voce: Usa barra del titolo di sistema e bordi
<glpiana> cristian_c, non han fatto nulla, è solo una impostazione
<glpiana> vado a fumare
<cristian_c> eh, ma non l'ho impostata io
<cristian_c> con gli agiornamenti di sistema
<glpiana> -.-
<cristian_c> *agg
<glpiana> cristian_c, non mi pare una cosa così grave
<glpiana> cristian_c, scrivi agli sviluppatori nel caso tu la consideri tale
<cristian_c> non ho scritto che è grave
<cristian_c> glpiana, però ora sono riuscito a ripristinare
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<vlt> Ciao jester-
<jester-> cià vlt
<Eagle2> giorno!
<Eagle2> il mio nick è registrato, perchè all'entrata mi dice che non lo è?
<glpiana> !chat | Eagle2
<ubot-it> Eagle2: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> splitone
<cristian_c> *tt
<Eagle2> cristian_c, era la pass
<Eagle2> su server mancante, ok
<davegarath> gente devo fare una porcata: devo esportare una share nfs da una 12.04 e la devo montare come client sullo stesso server.  il problema è che quando comincio a fare I/O nfs va in hang
<davegarath> sto usanto openvswitch quindi non so se può influire
<davegarath> idee per capire perché va in hang?
<davegarath> enzotib: oggi mi servi :D
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> davegarath, e poi lo butti via? XD
<davegarath> cosa ?
<cristian_c> (nulla, stavo scherzando)
<davegarath> enzotib ?
<davegarath> bah io lo nomino, spesso succede che mi risolva il problema solo scrivendo il suo nom
<davegarath> :D
<davegarath> è pranoinformatica
<enzotib> davegarath, ?
<davegarath> enzotib: sto diventando matto con una share nfs che va in hang :(
<davegarath> è una porcata che devo fare
<davegarath> una 12.04 che la esporta e se la monta da solo
<enzotib> se la canta e se la suona
<davegarath> quando faccio I/O mi va a 10 di load average
<davegarath> eh sì sto implementando cloudstack
<davegarath> ed il secondary storage deve essere nfs
<davegarath> e siccome il server nfs è la stessa macchina su cui sto mettendo la console devo montarmi la share che esporto
<davegarath> ho colleghi che l'hanno fatto senza grossi problemi su una 13.04 se non erro quindi la porcata in se dovrebbe andare
<davegarath> non capisco perché su sta macchina faccia sto casino
<ExPBoy> ?
<ExPBoy> davegarath, monologo?
<davegarath> ExPBoy: stavo spiegando la mia situazione ad enzotib :)
<ExPBoy> ah
<davegarath> ExPBoy: se hai dei suggerimenti su cosa/dove guardare ... :)
<ExPBoy> davegarath, se avessi avuto informazioni lo avrei già fatto
<ExPBoy> ma non so nemmeno di cosa parli :P
<jester->  parla in termini complicati per noi comuni mortali
<davegarath> eddai jester- :) è una share nfs non sto parlando di niente di troppo esoterico ( cloudstack e openvswitch a parte :P )
<Cri> ciao
<Crystal_> buongiorno a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu 13.04, e volevo chiedere se appunto ci sono pacchetti necessari da installare, se si quali secondo voi?
<Crystal_> o eventualmente anche programmi consigliati =)
<krabador> Crystal_, che esigenze hai?
<Crystal_> mmm iniziamo con un uso normale xD
<krabador> Crystal_, sul fronte hardware, se funziona tutto non ha altre cose da installare, a meno che, nell'ambito delle schede video, non ti voglia avvalere delle prestazioni dei driver closed ufficiali del brand della scheda
<krabador> i driver che trovi di base vanno bene, ma i closed sono ovviamente piu' performanti
<Crystal_> in che senso? i driver origianli sono cambiati su ubuntu?
<Crystal_> e come li cambio?
<krabador> Crystal_, no, di base ubuntu ti installa gli open
<krabador> Crystal_, che scheda grafica hai ?
<Crystal_> su windows mi segnava intel hd graphics quindi sara quella
<krabador> Crystal_, perfetto allora, puoi installare il gestore ufficiale del driver della intel
<Crystal_> da dove?
<krabador> Crystal_, che versione hai installato di ubuntu, 32 o 64 bit?
<Crystal_> 64!
<Crystal_> (perdona se non l'ho specificato all'inizio)
<krabador> ok allora
<krabador> scarichi questo https://download.01.org/gfx/ubuntu/13.04/main/pool/13.04/i/intel-linux-graphics-installer/intel-linux-graphics-installer_1.0.1_amd64.deb
<krabador> poi apri un terminale , vai nella cartella dello scarico , che dovrebbe essere /home/utente/Scaricati , ovviamente "utente" è il tuo nome utente
<Crystal_> per installare do il tar xjvf nome poi cd.. make e make install no?
<krabador> Crystal_, nono
<krabador> è un pacchetto deb
<krabador> non devi
<Crystal_> aia quindi come si fa? perchè installo sempre bz2 o dal software center
<krabador> Crystal_, hai scaricato?
<Crystal_> sisi =)
<krabador> bene
<krabador> hai aperto il terminale, e sei dentro la cartella di scarico?
<Crystal_> vado
<Crystal_> krabador non si va con cd ed il percorso?
<krabador> Crystal_, certo
<krabador> Crystal_, cd /home/utente/scaricati
<Crystal_> grrr continua a dirmi errato xd
<krabador> Crystal_, cd /home/utente/Scaricati
<krabador> Crystal_, devi essere preciso
<krabador> la S è maiuscola
<krabador> ed utente è il tuo nome utente
<Crystal_> da errore ugualmente
<Crystal_> strano..
<krabador> Crystal_, non puo'
<krabador> che cosa stai scrivendo?
<Crystal_> a si perchè forse non va utenti perchè ne ho uno solo
<Crystal_> no scherzavo
<krabador> Crystal_, "utente" deve essere il nome dell'utente che hai messo durante l'intallazione
<krabador> Crystal_, fai cd /home
<krabador> poi ls
<krabador> e vedi come si chiama l'utente da li
<Crystal_> a cavolo mi ricordavo la lettera maiuscola invece era minuscola
<krabador> visto?
<Crystal_> okey ci sono ^^
<Crystal_> nella cartella scaricati proprio!
<krabador> bene
<krabador> fai ls
<krabador> e vedi se dentro c'è il file
<Crystal_> si
<Crystal_> me lo segna c'e!
<krabador> bene allora, adesso, sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto && apt-get -yf install
<krabador> per il nomepacchetto inizia a digitare le prime lettere del nome del pacchetto
<krabador> poi premi tab
<krabador> e lui te lo autompleta
<krabador> *autocompleta
<Crystal_> io faccio rinomina e lo copio per intero invece xD
<krabador> basta che lo fai senza casini.
<Crystal_> sisi cmq inizia ma poi da errore
<krabador> !pastebin | Crystal_
<ubot-it> Crystal_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> incolla l'errore li' e incolla qui il link risultante
<Crystal_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858193/
<krabador> Crystal_, niente di grave
<krabador> sudo apt-get -yf install
<Crystal_> a okey ^^
<Crystal_> nessun errore =) credo sia andato!
<krabador> si
<krabador> allora
<krabador> adesso hai questo software
<krabador> tra le applicazioni
<krabador> aprilo
<krabador> e lui ti scaricherà il driver intel ufficiale per linuz
<krabador> linux
<Crystal_> l'ho cercato sotto il nome di intel va bene no? ho trovato intel driver manager
<krabador> allora, da terminale
<krabador> intel-linux-graphics-installer
<krabador> e lui te lo apre
<Crystal_> niente al 90% del download da errore e si ferma
<Crystal_> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858201/
<krabador> !imagebin | Crystal_
<ubot-it> Crystal_: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> Crystal_, chiudilo
<krabador> e manda da terminale
<Crystal_> oki
<krabador> wget --no-check-certificate https://download.01.org/gfx/RPM-GPG-KEY-ilg -O - | \
<krabador> sudo apt-key add -
<krabador> wget --no-check-certificate https://download.01.org/gfx/RPM-GPG-KEY-ilg-2 -O - | \
<krabador> sudo apt-key add -
<Crystal_> dato i comandi
<krabador> bene adesso puoi riaprirlo
<krabador> intel-linux-graphics-installer
<maroloccio> ciao. :) il laptop si spegne quando finisce la batteria. preferirei andasse in "ibernazione", salvando il contenuto della memoria su disco. sia in X, che da pura console. 12.04. idee?
<Crystal_> krabador niente stesso errore
<krabador> Crystal_, al rilevamento della scheda, cosa ti dice?
<underc0mmand> maroloccio: hai provato a controllare nelle opzioni del Power Manager?
<Crystal_> krabador mi da tutti ok, poi quando deve scaricare si ferma al 90% dandomi l'errore
<krabador> Crystal_, chiudilo manda un sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Crystal_> krabador fatto sta dando un sacco di link in uscita
<Crystal_> krabador ora c'è l'errore
<krabador> !pastebin | Crystal_
<ubot-it> Crystal_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Crystal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858229/
<krabador> Crystal_, da terminale software-properties-gtk
<krabador> ti aprirà una finestra
<Crystal_> si
<krabador> nel menu a tendina "scarica da"
<krabador> selezioni altro
<krabador> la voce in basso
<krabador> poi vai in italia, e selezioni garr
<Crystal_> fatto
<krabador> chiudi opportunamente tutto
<Crystal_> ma con che logica mi stai facendo fare tutto questo?? xD
<krabador> torna sul terminale
<krabador> e rimanda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<krabador> hai degli errori, no?
<krabador> la logica è correggerli.
<Crystal_> si ma non capisco in che modo tu lo stia facendo xD
<krabador> se non ti fidi, non sei tenuto a stare qui.
<Crystal_> no vorrei impararli pure xD
<krabador> questo è un canale di supporto ufficiale, e con il log di quello che viene scritto
<underc0mmand> krabador: hai frainteso dai lol
<Crystal_> krabador http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858242/
<krabador> molto semplicemente, alla fine del discorso, chiariamo tutto, nel frattempo risolviamo il problema
<Crystal_> krabador okey ti ringrazio =) mi piace imparare tutto qui, la mia non era un' accusa!!
<krabador> :D
<krabador> allora, per favore manda gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> e incolla su pastebin il risultato
<Crystal_> oki aspè
<seumaccu> ciao, qualcuno ha un po di tempo?
<krabador> !qualcuno | seumaccu
<ubot-it> seumaccu: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Crystal_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5858250/
<seumaccu> Ubuntu va a rallentatore. Soluzioni?
<krabador> seumaccu, contestualizza "rallentatore"
<krabador> seumaccu, quale ubuntu ?
<seumaccu> va a scatti, non è fluido, scatteggia, si muove in velocità non corretta
<seumaccu> 13.4
<krabador> seumaccu, allora manda software-properties-gtk vai nell'ultima tab
<krabador> e vedi se c'è un driver video proprietario che puoi selezionare
<krabador> Crystal_, adesso chiudi gedit
<krabador> Crystal_, fai sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<seumaccu> come faccio ad andare in software, proprieties, gtk?
<krabador> e metti un cancelletto a fianco ai repository backports, ed extras
<krabador> seumaccu, apri il terminale
<krabador> e scrivi propriamente software-properties-gtk
<Crystal_> krabador non trovo quello che mi hai detto
<krabador> Crystal_, allora deb http://ubuntu.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-archive/ raring-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<krabador> mettici un cancelletto vicino, cosi come la linea dopo
<krabador> Crystal_, e qui deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring main
<krabador> e nella linea dopo
<krabador> cosi'  # deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring main
<krabador> ok?
<Crystal_> okok
<seumaccu> ho fatto come mi hai detto, nessuno sviluppo
<seumaccu> nessun driver aggiuntivo
<Crystal_> krabador, fatto ho messo un solo asterisco avanti a entrambe le righe
<krabador> il cancelletto
<krabador> deve essere un cancelletto
<Crystal_> si scusa il cancelletto xd
<krabador> ok
<krabador> allora le 2 riche backports, e le 2 extras, ok?
<krabador> *righe
<Crystal_> no aspetta tu cosi me ne indichi 4 io ne ho modificate 2
<krabador> io to ho detto
<krabador> incollandoti la linea
<krabador> "quella , e quella sotto
<krabador> "
<krabador> cosi' come per l'extras
<krabador> deb e deb-src , per entrambe
<Crystal_> ah allora devo cercare le backports
<krabador> questa        deb http://ubuntu.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/ubuntu-archive/ raring-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<krabador> e quella sotto , che sarà contrassegnata da deb-src
<Crystal_> sisi
<Crystal_> fatto =)
<Crystal_> salvo?
<krabador> spetta
<krabador> anche per l'extras
<Crystal_> extras fatto
<krabador> questa  "deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu raring main"
<krabador> e quella sotto
<krabador> sicuro che hai fatto?
<krabador> :)
<Crystal_> ti incollo un output?
<krabador> salva e chiudi gedit
<Crystal_> magari controlli se è giusto xD
<krabador> manda di nuovo da terminale sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Crystal_> dinuovo errore =(
<Crystal_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5858280/
<seumaccu> emm qualche aiutino?
<seumaccu> nessuno sa come risolvere il problema della velocità del S.O.?
<seumaccu> è molto lento... per aprire una cartella ci mette parecchio tempo e la apre a scatti
<krabador> seumaccu, hai visto in software properties gtk?
<Crystal_> seumaccu io solitamente quando ho problemi di velocità formatto, tanto continui a mettere toppe sui buchi..
<krabador> chiedi chiedi , ma mica rispondi
<seumaccu> ti ho scritto sopra che ho fatto come mi hai detto
<seumaccu> ma mi ha aperto una finestra
<seumaccu> dei software e aggiornamenti
<seumaccu> e di driver aggiuntivi nemmeno l'ombra
<krabador> seumaccu, ok
<krabador> Crystal_, hai ancora i backports attivi
<seumaccu> stamane ho riformattato perchè andava lento, quindi ho formattato e reinstallato. ma non è cambiato nulla... magari provo a retrocedere alla 12.4
<krabador> Crystal_, riapri software-properties-gtk e fai la stessa procedura di prima, per i server dei repos
<krabador> Crystal_, ma stavolta vai in stati uniti
<Crystal_> krabador questo è il mio file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5858291/
<seumaccu> però anche quella un po scatteggiava... ho installato la 13.4 credendo risolvessi il problema della velocità ma nada.
<krabador> Crystal_,  e selezioni ftp.unina.it
<krabador> seumaccu, se le finestre vanno a scatti , quando le muovo
<Crystal_> fatto krabador
<krabador> seumaccu, prova ad  installare i driver video closed
<krabador> seumaccu, sudo apt-get install nvidia-currents e riavvia
<krabador> Crystal_, perfetto
<krabador> Crystal_, di nuovo sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<krabador> mi allontano 10 min.
<seumaccu> ok ci provo
<Crystal_> okok io aspetto con i terminali aperti
<Crystal_> xD
<seumaccu> mi dice, impossibile trovare il pacchetto nvidia
<Crystal_> krabador- questo è l'output
<Crystal_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5858312/
<nnflash> ciao ragzzi scusate ho un problema assurdo che non riesco a risolvere...
<nnflash> praticamente ho installato ubuntu anzi ho provato ad installarlo e mi esce scritto dopo l'installazione no such device grube rescue e tanti numeri
<nnflash> qualcuno può aiutarmi..??
<glpiana> nnflash, installato su un pc recente?
<nnflash> si si certo non è che lo metto su una schifezza... :)
<glpiana> -.-
<Crystal_> nnflasch installato da cd?
<glpiana> nnflash, magari con windows 8, uefi e roba del genere?
<nnflash> si da cd su hard disk interno ovviamente...
<Crystal_> con cosa hai creato l'immgine su cd?
<nnflash> si volevo metterlo accanto a windows 8..
<glpiana> !uefi | nnflash vedi se sta guida ti aiuta
<ubot-it> nnflash vedi se sta guida ti aiuta: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<eugenio> ciao a tutti,
<Cri> ciao
<eugenio> ho combinato un mezzo disastro...
<Crystal_> eugenio cioè?
<eugenio> avevo apache2 che aveva smesso di funzionare, causa un virtualhost configurato male tramite webmin, quindi provavo a fare dpkg-reconfigure
<eugenio> ma niente
<eugenio> quindi ho rimosso apache2 e la dir /etc/apache2
<seumaccu> come si fa ad evitare che ubuntu sia cosi lento? in aggioramento driver non c'è nulla
<eugenio> reinstallato apache2, ma la dir /etc/apache2 non ricompare
<nnflash> grazie cmq ora vedo se ce l'ho se no vi faccio sapere...
<eugenio> non posso disinstallare tutti i pacchetti dipendenti da apache2, sono molti
<eugenio> alcuni dipendenti ad altre applicazioni
<eugenio> sono incastrato
<eugenio> nessun suggerimento?
<eugenio> Crystal_, come potrei ripristinare apache2?
<jester-> eugenio: la cartella /etc/apache2 è di sistema
<jester-> se l'hai brasata è persa
<eugenio> jester-, sono riuscito ad avere /etc/apache2
<jester-> bene
<eugenio> però apache non ne vuole sapere a ripartire: /etc/init.d/apache2: 51: .: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<jester-> eugenio: mancheranno dei file all'interno della dir
<eugenio> jester-, avevo fatto purge di tutti i pacchetti apache e reinstall
<eugenio> credevo li avesse rimessi
<jester-> non rimuove mai cartelle con dati
<jester-> quindi hai ancora la conf farlocca
<jester-> prova a rinominare /etc/pache2 2 poi a fare un reinstall
<jester-> sudo apt-get install --reinstal sticass2
<jester-> --reinstall
<eugenio> fatto ma non crea /etc/sticass2
<ExPBoy> lol
<Cri> loll
<Cri> aggiornamento XD
<nnflash> ciao ragazzi ho un problema non riesco ad installare ubuntu studio13.04 alla fine mi dice no such device grub rescue
<nnflash> lo so che ho già chiesto prima...
<nnflash> :)
<nnflash> mi hanno dato una guida ma non va...
<nnflash> qualcuno può aiutarmi?? sono disperato...
<eugenio> jester-, my dir mod-available  is empty
<jester-> eugenio: e guarda dentro a /etc/pache2
<eugenio> jester-, non avendo creato /etc/apache2 ho ripristinato la vecchia /etc/pache2
<jester-> eugenio: e cosa c'è dentro
<eugenio> jester-, mi sorge il dubbio che sudo non scrive in etc
<jester-> eugenio: scrive se non hai taroccato i permessi
<eugenio> no
<eugenio> jester-, ci sono le dir ma vuote
<jester-> eugenio: e 4 cosa c'è dentro a /etc/apache2
<eugenio> e httpd.conf
<jester-> eugenio: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<eugenio> jester-, dentro /etc/apache2 ci sono le dir conf.d, mods-available, mods-enabled, sites-available, site-enabled e httpd.conf
<eugenio> jester-, le dir che ti ho elencato sono vuote
<eugenio> e httpd.conf è vuoto, ma è corretto
<jester-> eugenio: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<eugenio> guardando un altro apache funzionante su un'altra macchina vedo che mancano: port.conf, apache2.conf, envvars
<underc0mmand> nnflash: ubuntu l'hai installato in hd interno o esterno?
<jester-> eugenio: copia al dir
<jester-> eugenio: c'è una vagonata di roba dentro a /etc/apache2 ma reinstallando la dovrebbe richreare
<jester-> eugenio: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<jester-> eugenio: se poi vai per i cazzi tuoi è inutilke che chiedi
<eugenio> jester-, non vado per i cazzi miei
<eugenio> mi si stanno creando problemi su problemi
<eugenio> ti sto seguendo
<eugenio> jester-, lanciato
<eugenio> jester-, http://pastebin.com/nxY8UcbY
<aiutoindeciso> salve vorrei chiedere un informazioni
<aiutoindeciso> ssicome ci sono tante distro.. qualche mi consigliate?
<jester-> eugenio: sudo mv /etc/pache2 /etc/apache2.bak
<jester-> eugenio: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<jester-> eugenio: sudo mv /etc/apache2 /etc/apache2.bak
<jester-> eugenio: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<krabador> seumaccu, com'è andata l'installazione del driver?
<seumaccu> ciao a tutti, ho un problema con ubuntu 13.4. è lento in culo... ho provato ad entrare in software e upgrade ma non c'è nessun aggiornamento dei driver
<seumaccu> non ho installato nessun driver, anche con i comandi che mi hai dato tu, non appare nulla... mi dice driver nvidia non trovati
<krabador> seumaccu, apt-get install nvidia-current
<aiutoindeciso> etcccuuu
<aiutoindeciso> mi leggete?
<aiutoindeciso> salve vorrei chiedere un informazioni
<krabador> seumaccu, forse prima te l'ho dato con la s finale
<seumaccu> si era quello il comando... ma non ha trovato nulla
<aiutoindeciso> ssicome ci sono tante distro.. qualche mi consigliate?
<krabador> seumaccu, forse
<seumaccu> ok allora riprovo
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> :D
<krabador> aiutoindeciso, qui sei nel supporto ubuntu
<aiutoindeciso> krabador:  chiedo qualche consiglio :D
<krabador> aiutoindeciso, quindi ubuntu, ovvio
<eugenio> jester-, ANCORA PROBLEMI
<jester-> eugenio: sudo mv /etc/apache2 /etc/apache2.bak  fatto?
<aiutoindeciso> krabador:  tu hai ubuntu? e come ti trovi?
<eugenio> jester-, /etc/apache2.bak creata, il resto niente
<jester-> eugenio: sudo mv /etc/apache2 /etc/apache2.bak  fatto?
<seumaccu> mi dice questo
<seumaccu> Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/dpkg/). È necessario essere root. stark@stark-K50C:~$
<eugenio> jester-, l'install non crea una nuova /etc/apache2
<jester-> eugenio: la crea
<krabador> aiutoindeciso, se ti sposti in #ubuntu-it-chat , ci sarà piu' gente che ti darà pareri
<eugenio> jester-, non c'è
<jester-> visto che non l'avevo e l'ha messa
<krabador> seumaccu, sudo apt-get install nvidia current
<eugenio> ho solo /etc/apache2.bak
<krabador> seumaccu, va installato da superuser
<seumaccu> mi dice
<krabador> seumaccu, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<seumaccu> Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto nvidia E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto current
<krabador> ho capito che prima te l'ho dato con la s
<krabador> ma ci voleva il trattino
<krabador> nvidia-current
<eugenio> jester-, il mio problema sta qui, sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2 non crea una nuova /etc/apache2
<seumaccu> ok sta installando
<seumaccu> ti faccio sapere come va
<krabador> seumaccu, alla fine devi riavviare
<seumaccu> ok, di dico se va a buon fine...
<seumaccu> giusto per info, ora sto installando i driver della scheda viudeo?
<underc0mmand> eugenio: hai provato a fare dpkg-reconfigure una volta che hai reinstallato il pacchetto?
<eugenio> underc0mmand, si ma non succede nulla
<crystal_> qualcuno sa spiegarmi cosa fa il comando make?
<jester-> eugenio: copia la pache2 dall'altgro pc
<jester-> dall'altro*
<eugenio> jester-, ok
<seumaccu> ok, riavvio
<eugenio> jester-, fatto
<eugenio> jester-, riavvio apache
<jester-> riavvia il servizio
<eugenio> jester-, fatto, mi dice che 2 virtualhost dell'altro server non esistono
<eugenio> ma sembra partito
<jester-> ha la conf dell'altro pc
<eugenio> jester-, esatto
<jester-> sistemala
<underc0mmand> crystal_ : il comando make serve per compilare i sorgenti di un pacchetto di solito
<crystal_> underc0mmand: OKEY GRAZIE =)
<underc0mmand> di nulla
<krabador> crystal_, parla nel canale
<krabador> crystal_, riavvia pure, se ha finito una procedura di installazione
<crystal_> ma prima ho fatto la stessa cosa, quindi non capisco se è andata o no
<krabador> crystal_, d'accordo, ma probabilmente ha dovuto affrontare uno step intermedio
<krabador> per farti mettere l'ultima versione
<krabador> crystal_, se inutile o meno lo puoi dire solo con la versione dei driver alla mano
<crystal_> krabador: finisco un'altra procedura e riavvio
<crystal_> qualcuno sa come vedere il percorso del file scritto /qui/li/giu piuttosto che i riquadratini?
<sheng> wat
<krabador> crystal_, da unity , ctrl l
<sheng> anche su xfce
<sheng> funge
<crystal_> krabador: <3 <3 <3 <3 <3!!
<seumaccu> hey
<seumaccu> ho provato ad installare i driver come mi avevi suggerito ma quando poi si doveva riavviare non si è riavviato, ho dovuto dare lo spegnimento forzato
<seumaccu> quando si è riavviato lo schermo era diviso a metà, e non comparivano più le icone.
<seumaccu> ho provato con il tasto destro ad entrare nelle impostazioni dello schermo, non mi faceva modificare nulla
<seumaccu> ho dovuto formattare nuovamente, e ora sono punto e a capo
<seumaccu> help me please!!!
<seumaccu> ho ubunto più lento della tartaruga che mi sta fissando dalla finestra della cucina
<seumaccu> Ubuntu*
<gatsu1000> buona sera a tutti
<seumaccu> yo
<gatsu1000> vediamo se qualcuno può aiutare un povero cristo... son giorni che tento ma non risolvo una mazza...
<Cri> ciao
<gatsu1000> ciao Cri
<gatsu1000> hola seu
<seumaccu> non sei il solo ahahah
<gatsu1000> ma secondo me è una roba banale, ma sono poco pratico di linux in generale, ci sto lavorando su... ma sta roba non riesco proprio a capire come sistemarla... :P
<gatsu1000> praticamente un vecchio hp fisso, xubuntu 13.04 (mi pare), dongle usb per connettersi wifi
<seumaccu> anche tu hai ubuntu lento come pochi?
<gatsu1000> no, quello no...
<gatsu1000> problemi col wifi :P
<seumaccu> beato te
<nannes> seumaccu: Che versione di ubuntu?
<seumaccu> 13.4
<nannes> nono
<gatsu1000> perchè mi "salva" la password del wifi ma all'accensione mi chiede 3 volte se voglio connettermi????
<nannes> intendo... quale distro / quale DE
<seumaccu> ho ubunbu 13.4 64bit desktop
<gatsu1000> io la versione a 32 bit
<gatsu1000> se può servire... :P
<nannes> specifiche generali del tuo pc, seumaccu?
<seumaccu> asus k50c
<seumaccu> 4gb ram
<seumaccu> ati scheda grafica
<seumaccu> intel d220 CPU
<gatsu1000> mmm, nessuna idea?^^
<nannes> seumaccu: io per principio sconsiglio al max Unity
<nannes> Ma comunque con quelle specifiche non hai di che preoccuparti
<nannes> In quali task risulta rallentato?
<seumaccu> risulta rallentato in tutto
<seumaccu> per aprire qualsiasi cosa, nell'avvio, nell'esecuzione di qualsiasi programma
<nannes> controlla l'utilizzo della ram con top ...
<nannes> installazione fresca?
<seumaccu> si fatta 10 minuti fa
<nannes> ram^
<seumaccu> tutto ok
<seumaccu> fatto il controllo ed è ok
<gatsu1000> nessuno che sappia niente per il mio piccolo problema?
<seumaccu> nessuno che sappia risolvere questi problemi?
<Cri> seumaccu: hai aggiornato
<eugenio> ciao, oggi è giornata no per apache, non riesco a installare un modulo
<eugenio> sembra che apt-get o dpkg non funzionino proprio a dovere
<eugenio> è necessario il file lock nella dir /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<seumaccu> non ho aggiornato nulla perche non c'è nulla da aggiornare
<nannes> seumaccu: cosa vuol dire tutto ok
<nannes> butta in pastebin
<seumaccu> il controllo della ram è andato bene, tutto ok nel senso che non ha riscontrato nessun errore
<nannes> no seumaccu, io sto parlando di monitorare l'utilizzo della ram da parte dei vari processi di sistema
<seumaccu> ah ok
<seumaccu> si ho fatto anche quello
<seumaccu> cmq ora ti dico cosa mi da
<seumaccu> compiz tra il 15% e il 26% a volte sale anche al 60%
<seumaccu> e xorg dal 13% al 20%
<nannes> hai trovato il problema
<nannes> risolvilo.
<seumaccu> e come?
<seumaccu> non so manco cosa sia sto compix
<nannes> gestore di effetti grafici
<seumaccu> e come cavolo si fa a toglierlo?
<nannes> anche il 20% per xorg è troppo... quali driver stai usando
<seumaccu> ma possibile che il mio pc non supporti ste cose?
<nannes> basta disattivarlo, non è obbligatorio usarlo.. anzi, mi correggo,
<seumaccu> sto usando quelli di default
<nannes> la soluzione più veloce a mio parere è disinstallare quello schifo di unity e mettere gnome3
<seumaccu> come faccio a fare questo?
<nannes> è pieno di guide su google
<seumaccu> me ne suggeriresti una di grazia?
<nannes> cerca  "ubuntu 13.04 remove unity gnome 3"
<nannes> posso suggerirtela in privato, qui in canale ufficiale non è possibile suggerire guide non ufficiali
<seumaccu> ok, suggeriscimela in privato allora
<nannes> te l'ho mandata
<seumaccu> ok trovata, ora provo
<nannes> altra soluzione (migliore, visto che non lascia spazzatura nel sistema) è isntallare direttamente la ubuntu 13.04 con gnome preinstallato
<seumaccu> e quello dove lo trovo?
<nannes> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/ubuntu-gnome-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<seumaccu> salve a tutti... rieccomi qua
<seumaccu> installando ubuntu gnome 13,4 non ha posto fine al problema
<seumaccu> il sistema operativo è lentissimo
<seumaccu> anche ora che sto scrivendo le lettere compaiono qualche secondo dopo
<seumaccu> ho fatto TOP dal terminale
<seumaccu> il 50% è usato da gnome shell
<seumaccu> il 60% da update manager
<seumaccu> che a volte scende anche al 20%
<seumaccu> qualche soluzione?7
<enzotib> seumaccu, top -bn1
<enzotib> seumaccu, e copia su pastebin
<enzotib> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<seumaccu> ok faccio subito
<seumaccu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859277/
<seumaccu> quindi?
<enzotib> uhm
<enzotib> se aspetti un po', almeno update-manager dovrebbe finire
<enzotib> la rete funziona bene?
<seumaccu> si internet funziona alla grande
<seumaccu> è solo tutto rallentato
<seumaccu> il manager ha finito ma non è cambiato nulla
<enzotib> ripeti il comando
<seumaccu> fatto
<enzotib> e posta l'output
<seumaccu> ok
<seumaccu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5859322/
<enzotib> seumaccu, ma hai provato altri ambienti oltre gnome-shell?
<seumaccu> si, ho provato ubuntu 13.4
<Guest68912> io ho problemi con il secondo monitore
<seumaccu> ubuntu 12.4
<Guest68912> si
<enzotib> seumaccu, intendo anche qualche ambiente più leggero, come xubuntu
<Guest68912> io ho kubuntu
<seumaccu> no, ma cmq è strano il mio pc  ha delle prestazioni abbastanza elevate
<enzotib> seumaccu, che scheda grafica hai?
<seumaccu> 4gb di ram, 512 di scheda video
<seumaccu> ATI
<enzotib> seumaccu, glxinfo | grep rendering
<seumaccu> mi dice che non è installato glxinfo
<enzotib> seumaccu, installa il pacchetto mesa-utils
<seumaccu> come faccio?
<enzotib> seumaccu, sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Guest68912> qualcuno può aiutarmi con il vieo
<enzotib> Guest68912, non hai nemmeno spiegato qual è il problema
<seumaccu> mi è comparsa una finestra che mi chiede di aggiornare il sistema. il file contiene 54mb
<enzotib> seumaccu, ma non in risposta al comando che hai dato, se lo hai dato
<seumaccu> no no è un'altra cosa
<Guest68912> attacco il cavo per il secondo schermo e si blocca tutto
<enzotib> seumaccu, aggiorna
<seumaccu> ok, lo sto facendo
<enzotib> seumaccu, però poi, quando ha finito l'aggiornamento, devi anche installare quel pacchetto
<seumaccu> ok, lo faccio... poi ti dico se ho risolto o meno
<Guest68912> come posso rimediare
<uait> scusate, ho letto sul forum che i video guardati su yt li trovo in tmp: ma come ci vado? oppure mi consigliate un altro metodo x scaricare musica?
<enzotib> seumaccu, quel comando non risolve, serve solo a capire se c'è l'accelerazione
<Guest68912> uait usa flvto è comodo
<uait> dove lo trovo?
<Guest68912> scrivi sulla barra di ricerca flvto.com
<uait> ah quindi è tipo keepvid?
<seumaccu> ora non me lo fa installare perchè sto installando l'aggiornamento.
<Guest68912> io non ho mai usato keepvid pero è molto comodo
<enzotib> seumaccu, sì, devi aspettare
<sauro> Buonasera,
<sauro> Riscontro uno strano comportamento su una macchina con installato 12.04 LTS. L'installazione è configurata con una partizione per la directory radice ed una directory separata per la home. All'avvio lo spazio dati occupato nella \ è pari al 22%. I dati in questo spazio aumentano è in un paio d'ore lo spazio dati occupato aumenta fino al 77%? Come faccio a verificare cosa riempie la partizione dedicata alla "\ " ? Grazie.
<seumaccu> ok ho installato tutto quanto
<Guest68912> io ho problemi con il secondo schermo quando so collego si blocca tutto e devo riavviarlo staccando il cavo x secondo schermo
<seumaccu> mi dice: Direct rendereing yes
<anoncn_78> sera
<enzotib> seumaccu, intanto è sempre lento?
<seumaccu> si
<sauro> ???
<enzotib> seumaccu, io proverei a mettere un diverso DE
<perfinstals> mi sapete dire come installare questo http://registry.gimp.org/node/25219 ,ho gimp 2.8.6
<perfinstals> quello dafault da pacchetto danneggiato
<cristian_c> perfinstals, ciao
<seumaccu> ovvero?7
<perfinstals> ciao cristian-c
<sauro> la partizione \ di una installazione 12.04 LTS si "riempie da sola". qualche idea per capire la situazione???
<enzotib> seumaccu, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, poi al login scegli la sessione xubuntu
<seumaccu> ora ci provo
<perfinstals> il plug in è resynthesizer v1
<perfinstals> cristian tu che sei un programmatore mi sai dire ?
<sauro> scusate se insisto. devo spiegare meglio il problema???
<seumaccu> Krabador: ho installato gnome ma va lentissimo
<enzotib> !tab | seumaccu
<ubot-it> seumaccu: Per autocompletare un nick scrivete le prime due o tre lettere e poi premete il tasto TAB | vedi anche !chi
<seumaccu> krabador: ho installato gnome ma va lentissimo lo stesso
<cristian_c> perfinstals, asp
<perfinstals> ok
<cristian_c> perfinstals, dentro il pacchetti ci sono le istruzioni?
<cristian_c> *pacchetto
<perfinstals> no http://registry.gimp.org/node/25219 è il tar
<perfinstals> ci sarebbe una versione nel repo ma mi da pacchetto danneggiato
<perfinstals> ho gimp2.8.6
<cristian_c> perfinstals, sei sicuro che non sia il pacchetto danneggiato?
<cristian_c> perfinstals, ma che hai fatto casino con i repository?
<cristian_c> *.
<sauro> come può un hd riempirsi da solo ? Partizione dedicata / installazione 12.04 LTS..........non è uno scherzo, posso fornire i dettagli del problema.....
<cristian_c> perfinstals, sudo apt-get install -f
<perfinstals> in effetti c'è il ppa per gimp
<cristian_c> ahhhh
<cristian_c> ecco, mi sembrava strano
<cristian_c> perfinstals, se vuoi gimp aggiornato, dovresti usare una rolling
<cristian_c> non ubuntu
<perfinstals> ma la versione è 0.6 di resyntesize
<perfinstals> cosa è una rolling ? getdeb ?
<perfinstals> ho letto su wikipedia .... capito
<perfinstals> ciao
<seumaccu> ho provato ad installare il pacchetto di xubuntu o come si chiama qua su gnome
<seumaccu> si è velocizzato un pochino ma è sempre scattoso
<seumaccu> prendo il pc e lo lancio in faccia alla regina se non trovo una soluzione
<cristian_c> la regina?
<cristian_c> seumaccu, ma che pc è?
<enzotib> seumaccu, sei partito con la sessione xubuntu, sì?
<seumaccu> un Asus K50c
<seumaccu> enzotib: si, l'ho fatta come mi avevi detto tu. ha finito e ho riavviato
<seumaccu> ma è ancora lento
<enzotib> seumaccu, ho capito che hai riavviato, ma al login, quando inserisci la password, hai prima cambiato la sessione?
<seumaccu> non cambia nulla.... entra direttamente qua
<a7x> in poche parole hai il login senza password?
<seumaccu> no metto la password e poi entra su gnome
<jester-> un pc poco potente
<seumaccu> non mi fa scegliere
<enzotib> seumaccu, dovrebbe esserci un selettore dove puoi scegliere la sessione
<jester-> seumaccu: clicca il logo a destra di dove metti la pass
<seumaccu> il pc è ok, ho 4gb di ram, 512 ATI scheda video,
<jester-> mica ti fa pure il caffè
<jester-> seumaccu: procio?
<sauro> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi? grazie.
<jester-> !qualcuno | sauro
<ubot-it> sauro: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<seumaccu> non c'è nessun selettore
<jester-> seumaccu: clicca il logo a destra di dove metti la pass
<jester-> seumaccu: alla finestra login
<sauro> scusate: l'hd si riempie da solo. 12.04 lts. grazie
<jester-> sauro: cioè?
<sauro> grazie jester-......mi spiego
<sauro> jester- : Riscontro uno strano comportamento su una macchina con installato 12.04 LTS. L'istallazione è configurata con una partizione per la directory radice ed una directory separata per la home. All'avvio lo spazio dati occupato nella / è pari al 22%. I dati in questo spazio aumentano è in un paio d'ore lo spazio dati occupato aumenta fino al 77%? Come faccio a verificare cosa riempie la partizione dedicata alla "/" ? Grazie.
<seumaccu_> ok, sono entrato con xubuntu e indovinate un po? è lento uguale
<jester-> seumaccu_: che cpu
<jester-> sauro: quanto è grande la partizione /
<seumaccu_> intel d220
<jester-> seumaccu_: cioè?
<jester-> core 2 4 sticass
<sauro> jester-: 22 gb
<jester-> sauro: e quanto occula il sistema
<jester-> occupa*
<sauro> jester- : all'avvio della macchina circa 7 gb
<seumaccu_> è un Intel® Celeron® Processor 220 : 1.2 GHz
<sauro> jester-: dopo un paio d'ore attiva a circa 18 gb......
<sauro> jester-:  "arriva"
<jester-> seumaccu_: e cosa pretendi
<sauro> jester-: nella partizione /home invece rimane tutto fermo.....
<jester-> seumaccu_: hai la 500 e voi che vada come una ferrari?
<jester-> sauro: su che partizione è /
<seumaccu_> windos 7 e 8 girano alla perfezione e ubunto che dovrebbe essere il mohamed ti spacco il culo bruce lee si caga le mutande?
<jester-> dove vuoi andarfe con un celeron a 1200
<jester-> andare*
<jester-> dubito che ci girini winz 7 e 8
<jester-> girino*
<sauro> jester-: /dev/sda1/
<jester-> sauro: df -h /dev/sda1
<seumaccu_> per ora è quello che ho. girano perchè ho windows 8 è gira benissimo
<jester-> sauro: incolla qui che sono 2 righe
<seumaccu_> dite che installando la 32bit dovrebbe cambiare qualcosa?
<jester-> seumaccu_: che poi il celron sia a 64 bit mi giunge nuova
<seumaccu_> che vuoi che ti dica, aveva windows vista 64 bit quando l'ho comprato
<sauro> jester-: non ho la macchina qui. vorrei capire la logica per capire cosa riempie questa partizione......
<jester-> seumaccu_: guarda è a livello delle cpu dell'epoca e vanno lente pure con xp http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu_lookup.php?cpu=Intel+Celeron+D+220+%40+1.20GHz
<sauro> jester-: scusa la ripetizione di parole.....
<seumaccu_> l'ho comprato l'anno scorso
<jester-> sauro: eh se nonfai dalla macchina in questione è difficie eventualmente risalire
<jester-> sauro: poi spegnie al riavvio?
<jester-> seumaccu_: la cpu è obsoleta
<seumaccu_> boh io ho windows 8 e gira abbastanza bene
<seumaccu_> per lo meno non va a scatti
<jester-> e usalo con winz se con linux fa fatica
<seumaccu_> ma vorrei installare linux
<seumaccu_> windows mi fa cagare
<sauro> jester-: ok proverò domani dalla macchina in questione. grazie lo stesso.
<jester-> seumaccu_: vorresti installare significa che stai usando la live?
<seumaccu_> no l'ho installato su una partizione
<jester-> sauro: al riavvio lo spazio diventa sui 6 7 giga?
<jester-> seumaccu_:hai ati?
<seumaccu_> anzi ora lo sto usando sull'intero disco perchè ho proprio tolto windows 8
<seumaccu_> si
<seumaccu_> io penso sia un problema della scheda grafica
<seumaccu_> che non abbia i driver
<jester-> seumaccu_: hai pacioccato con driver esterni?
<seumaccu_> no
<jester-> ati usa l'open
<jester-> e di solito va bene
<jester-> ma guarda in driver aggiuntivi se propone qualcosa di propriertario
<seumaccu_> non so nemmeno cosa voglia dire st pacioccato
<seumaccu_> nada de nada
<seumaccu_> non propone nulla
<jester-> lsmod | grep radeon
<seumaccu_> dal terminale?
<jester-> eh
<seumaccu_> non succede nulla
<jester-> seumaccu_: lspci | grep -i vga
<dots__> sera..
<dots__> ops
<jester->  seumaccu_ ??
<cristian_c> eh
<desy> aiutooooo
<desy> non riesco ad installare ubuntu chi puo aiutarmi
<desy> chi puo aiutarmi
<oigres> salve a tutti ho un asus eeepc 1025C con ubuntu 12.04 e il connetore audio è "combo"; attaccando un microfono esterno al connettore non me lo riconosce e lo tratta come una cuffia, e mi fa usare sempre il microfono interno allo schermo. sapete dirmi come renderlo capace di riconoscere il dispositivo o almeno di chiedermi cos è, se un mic. o una cuffia?
<cristian_c> oigres, ha un solo jack?
<cristian_c> il pc
<oigres> cristian_c: si, un solo jack per cuffia e mic; su windows 7 mi apre una finestra di dialogo in cui mi chiede cosa è il dispositivo, posso fare una cosa simile su ubuntu? di usare win per registrare nn se ne parla :D
<cristian_c> oigres, uhm
<oigres> cristian_c: googlando un poco nn ho concluso nulla... e per me è un bel problema nn avere mic esterni... :/
<cristian_c> oigres, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4134845
<cristian_c> mibofra, questo topic è tuo
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> oigres, distrurba mibofr,a lui vive in questo chan :P
<cristian_c> *disturba
<mibofra> cristian_c, oi cosa ?
<cristian_c> ihihih
<mibofra> lol cristian_c abitante di ubuntu-it :D
<oigres> hahah ok!
<cristian_c> mibofra, prenditi le tue responsabilità
<cristian_c> :P
<mibofra> cristian_c, xD
<mibofra> oigres, dimmi il problema
<cristian_c> mibofra, il topic lo apristi tu
<cristian_c> mibofra, è lo stesso tuo :P
<mibofra> lol
<mibofra> cristian_c, ah sisi :D
<cristian_c> mibofra, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=4134845
<mibofra> si lo ricordo xD
<cristian_c> sul netbook
<oigres> mibofra: si tratta sempre del connettore combo....
<cristian_c> gogole non perdona, ricorda tutto
<cristian_c> :P
<mibofra> oigres, se torni domani che dovrei rintracciare prima un dev di canonical
<cristian_c> *google
<mibofra> xD
<mibofra> per farmi dare gli ultimi driver :)
<mibofra> e tools vari
<cristian_c> mibofra, sei pappa e ciccia con canonical
<mibofra> ok oigres :) ?
<cristian_c> :P
<mibofra> cristian_c, ahah si xD
<krabador> mibofra, non te li darà mai
<mibofra> lol
<krabador> Milo Casagrande ti lascia marcire mesi
<oigres> mibofra: certo no problem! grazie mille per la disponibilita!
<krabador> e nel frattempo evolve tutto
<krabador> e non ti servono oiú
<mibofra> krabador, lol
<oigres> mibofra: si che te li dà provaci!!
<mibofra> oigres, prego :)
<mibofra> oigres, sicuro lol io stesso contribuii al bug
 * cristian_c pensa che oigres dovrà aspettare anni prima di ottenere una risposta da mibofra
<oigres> hahahahahhahah
<mibofra> cristian_c, domani lo contatto che sicuro lo trovo :P
<oigres> cristian_c: meglio aspettare a lungo che rimanere senza mic estrno no?
<oigres> :P
<Eagle2> ciao
<cristian_c> mibofra, in quel topic  hai fatto il record mondiale di UP
<mibofra> cristian_c, si lo so xD
<cristian_c> ti hanno dato una menzione sul guinnes dei priati
<cristian_c> *primati
<cristian_c> mibofra, che poi non l'hai neanche risolto quel topic
<cristian_c> :P
<oigres> hahahaha
<oigres> cristian_c: scusa l'ignoranza, che sarebbe un UP?
<cristian_c> oigres, quando non gli risponde nessuno e parla da solo
<cristian_c> :P
<a7x> <cristian_c> [23:50:28] ti hanno dato una menzione sul guinnes dei primati <- primati in quale senso?
<oigres> cristian_c: hahahah capisco!!
<cristian_c> a7x, tanto lo sapevo che facevi questa battuta. Comunque, già che siamo in sezione supporto, sai come si risolve il problema del connettore combo sui netbook?
<cristian_c> quello mic/headphone
<cristian_c> cioè una sola uscita che vale per tutte e due
<mibofra> cristian_c, eh mi dimenticai di sistemarlo xD
<cristian_c> mibofra, cioè, non l'hai mai risolto?
<cristian_c> non hai mai trovato una soluzione?
<mibofra> cristian_c, si ma mi sono dimenticato di mettere il tutto nel topic xD
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> mibofra, fallo!
<cristian_c> lol
<oigres> *facepalm*
<cristian_c> oigres, visogna vedere se ha risolto veramente come dice
<cristian_c> :D
<cristian_c> *b
<oigres> cristian_c: hahah gia! comunque ora mi sto leggendo pianopiano tutti i post e vedrò tra un po' o domani se ha aggiornato...
<cristian_c> mah, in quel topic non c'è la soluzione
<cristian_c> ma ci sono altre discussioni sull'argomento in google
<cristian_c> ho visto prima
<a7x> cristian_c, non ho mai avuto un PC simile
<cristian_c> oigres, https://www.google.it/search?q=netbook+mic+headphone+ubuntu&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&oq=netbook+mic+headphone+ubuntu&aqs=chrome.0.69i57j69i62.8006j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#client=ubuntu&hs=HAh&channel=cs&sclient=psy-ab&q=netbook+eee+mic+headphone+ubuntu&oq=netbook+eee+mic+headphone+ubuntu&gs_l=serp.3...9472.10691.0.11441.4.4.0.0.0.0.160.544.0j4.4.0...0.0.0..1c.1.17.psy-ab.jxSCTMetk1c&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_
<a7x> cristian_c, ma cos'è un S/P DIF
<cristian_c> uhm, tinyurl avrei dovuto usare
<cristian_c> a7x, i netbook erano economici e portatili
<cristian_c> utili per lo stretto necessario
<a7x> cristian_c, si tratta di un S/P DIF?
<oigres> cristian_c: vedo... hahahah gia! comunque il link funge lo stesso, quindi no problem
<cristian_c> non credo
<cristian_c> oigres, era per darti qualche spunto
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> a7x, no, qui invece di uscita cuffie e ingresso microfono
<cristian_c> a7x, c'è una sola uscita che fa entrambe le cose
<oigres> cristian_c: ho visto... sto curiosando un poco...
<cristian_c> a7x, per risparmiare spazio
<a7x> cristian_c, cosa c'è scritto sopra la uscitaa?
<cristian_c> oigres, ottimo
<a7x> cristian_c, devi vedere che protocollo è.
<cristian_c> a7x, io non uso i netbook
<cristian_c> a7x, comunque, la cosa è gestita via software da windows
<a7x> cristian_c, si tratta di capire che tipo di presa è, poi vedere se c'è qualcosa di implementato
<cristian_c> uhm, ok
<armanzzz> Ciao, qualcuno conosce gnucash?
<a7x> no
<krabador> armanzz , chiedi in #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-10
<seumaccu> ciao a tutti... eccomi nuovamente qua
<seumaccu> qualcuno ha un momento per aiutarmi a risolvere il problema della velocita di ubuntu
<seumaccu_> ora ho provato ad installare fedora 19 ma è lento ugualmente
<seumnaccu> ora sono con fedora 19, lentissimo anche questo
<seumnaccu> l'unico che mi è andato bene è kubuntu ma ha una grafica che non mi va
<seumnaccu> qualche consiglio su un OS carino come ubuntu ma leggero?
<shadenzo> quanto vengono mantenuti i repo di una versione (cioè sono accessibili da internet ? )
<shadenzo> repo di una versione
<cri> giorno
<glpiana> ola
<vlt> giorno!
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<Giacomo1761> buongiorno a tutti
<jester-> ciao
<Giacomo1761> ho un problema con l'installazione di ubuntu e sembra che in tutto il web non ci sia risposta...
<Giacomo1761> c'è qualcuno qui che pensa di potermi aiutare?
<jester-> Giacomo1761: scrivi il problema se qualcuno sa e ha tempo i risponderà
<maroloccio> !qualcuno
<ubot-it> la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<maroloccio> Giacomo1761: "in tutto il web" è uno spazio di ricerca non più conoscibile da un essere umano.. vuoi dire "con le ricerche che ho fatto con google?"
<Giacomo1761> esatto, vedo che non sei un bot e puoi tradurre una frase esagerata nel suo equivalente reale ^^
<Giacomo1761> ho da diversi anni un hp pavillion dv6 e da altrettando tempo una versione di ubuntu 32 bit installata sopra, con in un'altra partizione Windows. Ubuntu un certo punto ha iniziato a darmi problemi, cioè in modo del tutto randomico a volte partiva a volte no. Quando non partiva si impallava su una schemata nera e dava un trattino nero lampeggiante in alto a sinistra. Nel frattempo WIndows funzionava perfettamente.
<maroloccio> ok...
<maroloccio> e ora?
<Giacomo1761> Due giorni fa si è scassato del tutto perchè acceso Ubuntu non mi riconosceva più nessuna rete, ne qualsiasi device, il computer era rallentato in modo imbarazzante. Allora ho provato a reinstallare ubuntu (come avevo gia fatto qualche mese fa) ma dopo la scelta della lingua mi si impalla inesorabilmente
<maroloccio> ahia
<Giacomo1761> Ho comprato una scheda ssd (che tanto volevo cmq) e l'ho attaccato al mio pavillion, ci ho rimesso windows e ho provato a rimetterci Ubuntu, in problema è rimasto
<maroloccio> che vers ubuntu?
<jester-> Giacomo1761: una bella installazione nuova
<jester-> metti il cd e ti chiede se vuoi aggirnare
<jester-> aggiornare*
<Giacomo1761> ho provato a metterci la 13.qualcosa 64 bit e 12.qualcosa 32 bit
<maroloccio> hai messo ubuntu vecchio di "diversi anni fa"
<maroloccio> ah, ok. uno recente. quindi kernel recente
<Giacomo1761> (sempre da boot) mai da cd
<maroloccio> nel frattempo win funziona perfettamente?
<Giacomo1761> il problema è abbastanza simile a quello nel forum
<Giacomo1761> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=347792
<Giacomo1761> win funziona
<maroloccio> vero, molto simile
<maroloccio> non saprei dirti Giacomo1761
<jester-> Giacomo1761: prova la liver 13,04
<jester->  sempre andato sui pavillon
<maroloccio> win ce l'hai 32 o 64?
<jester-> se hai meno di 4 gb di ram metti la 32
<maroloccio> stavo per dire anch'io..
<Giacomo1761> kk allora provo la liver 13.04 a 32 bit
<maroloccio> speriamo
<Giacomo1761> ora devo uscire, quanto torno provo, poi vi farò sapere
<Giacomo1761> grazie dell'aiuto
<Giacomo1761> mmm volevo mettere a scaricare questa liver
<Giacomo1761> dove la trovo?
<jester-> !raring
<ubot-it> Raring Ringtail: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ | Kubuntu 13.04 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/13.04/release/ |  È preferibile usare i torrent | Problemi noti: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes
<jester-> !iso | Giacomo1761
<ubot-it> Giacomo1761: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<Tunix__> salve a tutti :) Volevo reinstallare ubuntu sul mio vecchio netbook zg5 e mi chiedevo, c'è ancora la versione "remix" di ubuntu? Quella più leggera, tanto per intenderci...
<Yury> buongiorno a tutti. ho un piccolo problema con le porte usb di Ubuntu ; dopo aver aggiornalo la distro alla 13 alcune periferiche che richiedono alimentazione supplementare (doppio cavo), non funzionano, mentre prima andavano. Vengono viste, almeno in parte (lsusb Ok   -   lsusb -vvv mostra alim. max basse ed alim. esterna in uso ). Comunque fornendo i 5V tramite ali esterno funzionano. Le periferiche in questione son
<cristian_c> Tunix__, sono cambiate varie cose
<cristian_c> Tunix__, remix ormai è una sessione
<cristian_c> Yury, supplementare?
<Tunix__> Grazie <cristian_c> per la rispsota... Su UNebootin c'è una versione di ubuntu chiamata "NetInstall". Potrebbe essere quella la versione a cui alludevo?
<cristian_c> Tunix__, che caratteristiche ha il pc?
<Tunix__> è un acer aspire one 101, uno dei primi netbook. 1 gb ram, ssd da 8 gb
<Tunix__> aspire one 110*
<Tunix__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5861246/ qui le caratteristiche
<gatsu1000> buongiorno
<gatsu1000> qualcuno può darmi una mano veloce o siete tutti a pranzo?^^
<Tunix__> di cosa si tratta <gatsu1000>?
<gatsu1000> ciao Tunix, credo sia una cosa banale, ma sono poco esperto di linux in generale e ci sto impazzendo da un pò
<gatsu1000> praticamente ho un desktop hp con un dongle usb wifi
<gatsu1000> lo riconosce, riconosce la rete e ci si collega
<gatsu1000> quando riavvio il pc, nonostante gli abbia detto di salvare la password
<gatsu1000> mi ripresenta la finestrella dove chiede di inserire la password del wifi
<gatsu1000> è già "scrita", però devo premere "connetti" almeno 3 volte
<gatsu1000> prima che si connetta
<gatsu1000> poi va tutto senza problemi... quello che non capisco è perchè debba fare così
<gatsu1000> ho provato a cercare un pò in giro, ma non sono riuscito a trovare nulla che potesse essermi di aiuto..
<URUS> io non ho capito bene di cosa si tratta e cmq non sono sperto di linux , ma hai provato a cancellare le configurazioni delle reti wifi e ricollegarti ?
<gatsu1000> si, ma stessa cosa
<URUS> allora non ti saro di aiuto :P
<gatsu1000> grazie lo stesso ^^
<sheng> gatsu1000: prova a riavviare la scheda di rete
<gatsu1000> erm... come?
<sheng> dai 'ifconfig'
<gatsu1000> fatto
<gatsu1000> credo che la scheda sia wlan0
<sheng> perfetto
<sheng> è una scheda esterna?
<gatsu1000> è una chiavetta usb
<gatsu1000> quelle molto piccole
<sheng> ora la stai usando?
<gatsu1000> della belkin
<gatsu1000> essì...
<gatsu1000> non ho purtroppo modo di collegarmi altrimenti
<sheng> non ho mai sentito di questo genere di problemi
<gatsu1000> infatti non sono riuscito a trovare granchè manco da google...
<gatsu1000> perchè poi si connette... ma al terzo tentativo...
<sheng> non ho idea
<URUS> gatsu1000: sengale della ap ?distanza tra il ap e il pc ?
<gatsu1000> 1 metro circa
<gatsu1000> segnale appalla :P
<gatsu1000> router dlink, chiavetta belkin
<URUS> ma non hai la scheda interna ?
<gatsu1000> wifi no
<cristian_c> Tunix__, io procerei con xubuntu
<gatsu1000> ethernet si, ma non ho il cavo
<cristian_c> Tunix__, in live
<gatsu1000> e lì la password comunque non la chiederebbe :)
<URUS> http://my.opera.com/Grynays/blog/configurare-la-chiavetta-usb-wireless-belkin-f7d1101-con-ubuntu-10-10
<gatsu1000> lol
<URUS> guarda se ti puo essere d'aiuto
<gatsu1000> grazie urus, vado al volo
<sheng> google è tuo amico
<cristian_c> io ho amici veri, sheng :)
<gatsu1000> mmm, no
<gatsu1000> quello è se la chiavetta non la riconosce
<gatsu1000> la mia la vede, ora sono connesso con quella
<sheng> cristian_c : anche io, ovviamente
<gatsu1000> è solo all'avvio...
<sheng> questo non mi impedisce di essere amico di google anyway ;p
<gatsu1000> si presenta la finestrella dove chiede la pass del wifi
<gatsu1000> clicchi connetti, ci pensa, non da errori, ti ripresenta la finestrella
<gatsu1000> al terzo connetti, si connette
<URUS> gatsu1000: prova eliminare le impostazioni di autocollegamento
<URUS> ora non ricordo ubuntu
<sheng> basta togliere la spunta
<sheng> dal menù del gestore reti
<URUS> ellimina i salvataggi e ricollegati
<gatsu1000> ok, spunta tolta
<gatsu1000> provo a riavviare e vi faccio sapere^^
<sheng> never give up
<sheng> ;p
<URUS> guarda se ci sono altre configurazioni per altre reti se non ti servono le devi cancellare poi riavvia
<URUS> raga conoscete qualche estrattore per i file del iso psp ?
<URUS> tipo game extractor per windows ?
<sheng> nu
<cristian_c> URUS, non è un pelo illegale come cosa?
<URUS> no e solo per splorare
<URUS> ho un gioco psp nel quale ci sono tipo degli script
<URUS> tutto il gioco e fatto cosi
<ExPBoy> dicono tutti così
<URUS> e voglio approfondire
<cristian_c> sploRARE?
<URUS> ti faccio vedere un file aspetta
<cristian_c> tutti studiosi
<URUS> io si mi piace e penso che mi possa aiutare a svilupare una applicazione psp senza bisogno di compilatori
<URUS> aspetta che cerco un file di quelli che dico io
<cristian_c> !chat | URUS
<ubot-it> URUS: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<URUS> cristian_c: ok jhonny
<URUS> cmq io cercavo un programma per linux
<URUS> non volevo chiedere aiuto su psp ;)
<cristian_c> boh, sempre in #ubuntu-it-chat
<URUS>  non trovo la iso , cmq si tratta di indiana lego , al interno della cartella data oltre a ("at3= file audio,pmf=file video)
<URUS> non ce un solo file compilato
<URUS> solo degli scripts
<ExPBoy> -.-
<akis24> ciao
<David_Gilmoure> ciao
<seumaccu> ciao a tutti
<seumaccu> mi servirebbe una mano per capire come risolvere il problema della fluidità del sistema operativo... dopo aver provato ubuntu 13.4, 12.4, fedora 19, ora ho installato xubuntu e va abbastnza fluido ma credo di avere un problemino per quanto riguarda i driver della scheda video
<seumaccu> chi può darmi una mano?
<seumaccu> nessuno?
<jester-> seumaccu: hai una 32 o 64 bit
<seumaccu> 32
<jester-> seumaccu: lspci | grep -i vga
<seumaccu> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<jester-> seumaccu: e pure getconf LONG_BIT
<seumaccu> 32
<jester-> seumaccu: hai una sis quasi non supportata
<jester-> seumaccu: o trovi il driver o piu di cosi non va
<seumaccu> e come faccio a trovare il driver?
<jester-> seumaccu: pc antico assai
<seumaccu> dal sito ufficiale dici?
<jester-> seumaccu: eh
<krabador> seumaccu, avevi detto di avere un geforce 8600
<jester-> krabador: ieri ha dettoati
<seumaccu> mel'hanno regalato, comprato nel 2010
<jester-> krabador: e come procio ha un celeron 1200
<seumaccu> nell'altro pc avevo una geforce 8600
<seumaccu> ho due portatili
<seumaccu> quello dove ho la geforce è andato a farsi benedire
<krabador> allora decidi su quale vuoi supporto
<jester-> seumaccu: bella fregatura, nel 2010 cleron era gia morto da un po
<krabador> infatti
<jester-> e pure la sis è stata abbandonata o quasi d linux
<seumaccu> immagino, ma mel'hanno regalato e volevo mettere linux
<krabador> seumaccu, allora lubuntu sarebbe la scelta piu' indicata
<jester-> metgtici lubunut
<jester-> lubuntu
<seumaccu> xubuntu gira abbastanza bene, è un po rallentato...
<krabador> seumaccu, non hai molto da fare per la "fluidità"
<krabador> seumaccu, ti manca la macchina
<seumaccu> graficamente è un po una cagatina lubuntu
<jester-> non xubuntu rallentato è il pc che è scarso assai
<krabador> seumaccu, non sei nella condizione di scegliere
<seumaccu> eppure nell'altro pc che cmq non era male girava lentamente lo stesso
<jester-> e la retrocompatibilità ha un limite
<krabador> seumaccu, non era uguale a questo, te ne rendi conto?
<seumaccu> era un dual core 2.4, 4gb di ram e la scheda geforce 8600 ma girava lentissimo
<krabador> seumaccu, ti rendi conto che stai parlando di 2 macchine completamente diverse?
<jester-> seumaccu: sarà l'aria delle tue parti perchè con core 2 la 64 bit va a palla
<seumaccu> certo che lo so, ma anche nell'altra macchina girava lentissimo
<jester-> appunto, si vede che da te c'è un'aria strana
<seumaccu> a me andava malissimo, ero due giorni che installavo, toglievo e reinstallavo ma non ho ottenuto nulla
<seumaccu> provo a montare la scheda grafica geforce in questo allora
<krabador> seumaccu, si, ma sei venuto tante di quelle volte senza specificare su quale macchina volevi assistenza, che hai fatto fare confuzione
<seumaccu> ma questo cesso ha un core da 1,2 non ne vale manco la pena
<seumaccu> fino a ieri venivo per l'altra macchina
<seumaccu> oggi per questa
<krabador> seumaccu, nel celeron 1200 con la sis, stai a livello di riga di comando
<jester-> seumaccu: chelinux faccia ringiovanire hw vecchio è una bufala
<seumaccu> non sto dicendo quello, dico solo che cercavo un sistema operativo della linux abbastanza carino... altrimenti reinstallo winzoz 8 e ciccia
<seumaccu> winmerd gira abbastanza bene ma lo odio a morte
<krabador> seumaccu, devi usare quello che funziona meglio per le tue esigenze, al di la dell'estetica
<jester-> core 2 e nvidia va la 13,04 normale
<jester-> e come estetica è questione di gusti
<seumaccu> a me purtroppo non andava :(
<krabador> seumaccu, è bruciata o non è bruciata 'sta nvidia nel pc con core 2 duo?
<seumaccu> difatti ero giorni che ci provavo ma non riuscivo a sistemarmi...
<seumaccu> no no funge
<jester-> seumaccu: mi sa che nonla conti giusta
<seumaccu> è partito l'hard disk che sostituisco oggi visto il nervoso che mi ha fatto prendere l'ho lanciato
<krabador> seumaccu, allora, se il dvd della 13,04 non partiva neanche con l'opzione nomodeset, in avvio , o acpi=off
<jester-> e se torni a winz a noi nun ce po fregà de meno
<seumaccu> ne ho un paio a casa e provo a montarne uno
<krabador> seumaccu, devi scaricare la mini.iso per l'installazione di rete
<seumaccu> nulla non partiva nemmeno cosi
<krabador> e fare l'installazione passo passo
<seumaccu> ho provato da pennina e anche la stesso problema
<seumaccu> invece qua è andato tutto alla grande..
<krabador> tutta da internet, ovviamente in presenza di una connessione funzonante
<seumaccu> fortunatamente la mia connessione è una bomba
<seumaccu> vanno lentini i video
<seumaccu> per il resto è fluido
<seumaccu> grazie a tutti cmq ^^
<elettralico> ciao c'è qualcuno?
<jester-> !qualcuno | elettralico
<jester->  bot out
<jester-> elettralico: chiedi se qualcuno sa e ha tempo risponde
<elettralico> si è la prima volta che accedo, e so che lo fate per gentilezza
<elettralico> so bene che nessuno guadagna per dare le risposte,
<jester-> elettralico: descrivi il problema
<elettralico> Grazie jester
<elettralico> io sto scaricando
<elettralico> ubuntu 12.04.2
<elettralico> però ho visto su wikipedia
<jester-> perché non la 13.04
<elettralico> hai ragione, ma ho solo
<elettralico> 384 MB di ram
<jester-> l'ultima è sempre la piu attrezzata
<jester-> elettralico: allora vai di lubuntu 13.04
<jester-> 32bit
<elettralico> su wikipedia c'è scritto che
<elettralico> almeno ci vogliono 512 MB di ram come minimo
<elettralico> ti posto il link
<jester-> elettralico: per lubuntu ne bstano 250
<elettralico> https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<jester-> elettralico: wikipedia mica è ilvangelo
<elettralico> si, ma pensavo che l'avesse scritto qualcuno del sito
<elettralico> in ogni caso, sono giunto a scaricarne un bel po'
<jester-> elettralico: lubuntu è quella che ciuccia meno risorse, il sistema è lo stesso ma ambiente grafico che ciuccia meno
<elettralico> che differenza sostanziale c'è tra la versione che sto scaricando e quella
<elettralico> che mi hai detto tu?
<jester-> elettralico: stai scaricandi lubuntu?
<elettralico> Non escludo discaricare pure quella che mi hai consigliato
<jester-> non è questione di versione
<elettralico> Aspetta, ti leggo il numero preciso e te lo posto
<jester-> se non è lubuntu con poca ram perdi tempo
<elettralico> Allora è la    ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<elettralico> sono andato nella sezione download e ci sono solo tre versioni
<jester-> elettralico: ubuntu non va bene
<elettralico> quella che ti ho appena postato, quella che hai detto tu, e quella "12.04.2 LTS della comunità"
<jester-> elettralico: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<jester-> elettralico: ubuntu normale non va bene con poca ram
<elettralico> Ahhhh dovevo entrare nella sezione derivate
<jester-> elettralico: o xubuntu
<jester-> è un po piu bello ma ciuccia leggermente di piu
<elettralico> Che differenza c'è
<jester-> differenza la fa la grafica visto che il sistema è comune
<cri> ciao
<elettralico> apetta il pc ciao
<elettralico> mi si è bloccato il pc
<elettralico> Quindi la differenza è solo grafica
<elettralico> Allora credo che il tuo consiglio sia fondamentale, altrimenti mi ritrovo con un pc
<jester-> elettralico: e meno servizi e moduli non esenziali  in esecuzione
<elettralico> ah pure
<elettralico> tu quale usi?
<elettralico> e che pc hai?
<jester-> elettralico: tieni presnte che comunque puoi aggiunger altro ambiente grafico e sceglire quale usarfe
<jester-> installi lubuntu e poi installi da apt xubuntu-desktop
<jester-> la login scegli quale dei 2 usare
<elettralico> allora  jester adesso guardo nella sezione derivate e vedo le diverse versioni
<elettralico> così vedo quella che fa più al mio caso, grazie al momento per le utili informazioni !
<jester-> divertiti
<elettralico> Ho visto la pagina e li ho letti tutti
<elettralico> Mi sono divertito soprattutto vedendo che alcune versioni sono pensate proprio per i PC catorcio come il mio :-)
<elettralico> Quindi credo che la scelta cada sui 3 iniziali
<elettralico> Che significa KDE   XFCE  ed  LXDE ?
<jester-> sono 3 ambienti grafici diversi
<elettralico> Che differenza c'è?
<elettralico> fra i tre
<jester-> kde e ubuntu sono DE desktop enviroment, lxde (lubunut) xfce (xubuntu) dei WM windows manager
<jester-> kde e ubuntu sono dedicati a pc con almeno un giga di ram e una cpu devente
<jester-> gli alti 2 per pc piu scarsi
<elettralico> allora posso escludere kde
<elettralico> Quindi escludo kubuntu
<elettralico> rimangono
<underc0mmand> io uso xubuntu e ho un i7 con 6 gb di ram
<elettralico> x ubuntu ed lubuntu
<underc0mmand> dipende quello che preferisci
<uno> salve
<jester-> underc0mmand: tu non hai problemi di hw ma solo questione di preferenza
<elettralico> ciao undercommand, io purtroppo ho un pc datato con 380 MB di ram
<jester-> lui con poca ram ha scelta obbligata
<precise_utente> ciao
<jester-> elettralico: èuoi provare da livecd prima di installare
<jester-> tenendo presente che da cd è piu lento
<elettralico> tra xubun tu ed l ubuntu la differenza è solo grafica?
<elettralico> Ah si una persona mi aveva detto che si poteva emulare su windows xp, ti riferisci a questo?
<jester-> elettralico: no, una volta fatto il cd lo fai partire e hai la possibilità di provare  il sistema senza installarlo
<precise_utente> qualcuno conosce a fondo la configurazione di nautilus in  gnome ?
<precise_utente> io: recise 12.04.2, gnome fallback, nautilus
<precise_utente> p
<jester-> precise_utente: cioè?
<elettralico> Se la differenza è solo grafica, c'è un link sul sito dove si può vedere, così scarico direttamente
<elettralico> quello giusto per me
<underc0mmand> ah scusate ragazzi...non avevo letto l'intera discussione
<jester-> il link che ti ho fato a inizio pagina ha il pulsante download
<precise_utente> vorrei settare in modo permanetne le grandezze delle varie colonne della vista file tipo dettagliate, in nautilus, come si fa ?
<jester-> precise_utente: menu modifica-->preferenze
<precise_utente> non ce: lo fa lui automaticamente di suo, io intendo, si puo' setare definitivamente  la priopria scelta senza che alla prossima apertura resetti tutto ?
<precise_utente> li' non ce
<enzotib> precise_utente, una volta non si poteva, ma da allora ho abbandonato gnome e nautilus
<enzotib> però ho una vm, vediamo
<precise_utente> non ho capito enzo
<precise_utente> uso fallback
<elettralico> jester, grazie al momento, adesso mi vedo un po' le interfvacce grafiche  tra xubuntu ed lubuntu, e visto che vanno bene tutti e due per la mia poca ram, scelgo quello che mi piace di più. Grazie a dopo
<precise_utente> tu unity ?
<filippo> buona sera a tutti
<enzotib> precise_utente, no, uso xubuntu, quindi non ho più nautilus, e non c'è differenza tra unity e fallback riguardo a nautilus
<filippo> su gimp ho cercato di salvare in psd (formato di photoshop) ma non c'è la voce, cosa devo installare?
<precise_utente> ma xubuntu usa xfc ?
<enzotib> precise_utente, xfce
<enzotib> precise_utente, e il filemanager è thunar
<precise_utente> ah si scusate
<underc0mmand> elettralico: lubuntu lo possiamo associare come interfaccia grafica a windows e xubuntu con l'interfaccia grafica mac
<precise_utente> lo avevo intallatoe provato ma qui da me  crashia
<jester-> mentre in kakkade è dolphin
<elettralico> undercommand, bene! chiara la differenza, allora credo che la mia scelta sia per lubuntu, perché non uso il mac, sei stato chiaro!!! Grazie
<precise_utente> e quindi?lubuntu usa ldfe ?
<filippo> come non detto, dovevo esportare, non salvare
<jester-> ubuntu di default ha unity
<precise_utente> a me nn piace unity
<jester-> gnome2 se installi fallback
<jester-> gli altri sono altra cosa
<precise_utente> aspetta un attimo jester
<elettralico> Grazie jester, e grazie undercommand, le cose dette sono state fondamentali per la mia scelta !!!
<precise_utente> 3.4.2 lo gnome
<elettralico> Vado a scaricare lubuntu
<precise_utente> 12.04.2 precise
<underc0mmand> prego elettralico :)
<precise_utente> chissa' che usa linus torwald di suo come desktop ?
<precise_utente> mi sa che l'astronauta usi mir o sbaglio?
<precise_utente> :-)
<underc0mmand> :o
<precise_utente> qualcuno esperto conosce bene i meandri di gnome 3 oppure un sito serio in italiano dove cercare per configurare tutto e bene ?
<gonis> ciao a tutti
<dod> ciao
<gonis> senti sai nulla del 5 novembre?
<precise_utente> no
<precise_utente> ceh succedera il 5 ?
<precise_utente> gonis: della serie... ricordati che devi morire ???
<precise_utente> dici
<gonis> noo nulla del genere
<precise_utente> e allora ?? ceh dici
<precise_utente> illiminaci sul 5....
<precise_utente> 5 stelle
<precise_utente> ??
<gonis> si possono postare link?
<gonis> non ho letto il regolamento :D
<gonis> cmq se vedi questo video di un minuto e qualcosa capirai a cosa mi riferiso
<gonis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F8WExFGY9Ug&feature=endscreen&NR=1
<underc0mmand> !chat | gonis
<underc0mmand> LOL
<underc0mmand> gonis: questa è una chat di supporto, per tutto il resto c'è il canale chat
<gonis> hauhuhau ops!! ho sbagliato canale
<gonis> cmq ti può interessare lo stesso dagli un'occhiata
<dod> !paste
<massy> salve
<majin> salve a tutti mi serve aiuto..che significa il demone sta per essere inibito?stavo cercando di formattare un mio hard disk portatile quando mi apparse un messaggio con questa frase!che vuol dire? come si puo risolvere?grazie in anticipo
<jester-> majin: riavvia
<majin> ok ora provo grz :D
<majin> niente non funge!come posso formattare un'unita con scritto in un messaggio:il demone sta per essere inibito?
<majin> ??
<cristian_c> majin, quale programma stai utilizzando?
<majin> per formattare uso il gestore di dischi!
<majin> quindi?
<cristian_c> majin, spiega esattamente cosa fai
<cristian_c> majin, hai provato anche con gparted?
<majin> si ho provato con gparted l'unico problema è che quando inserisco il dispositivo USB che devo formattare non parte l'applicazione mentre se lo tolgo funziona!
<cristian_c> majin, in che senso 'non parte l'applicazione'?
<majin> si blocca
<cristian_c> majin, la pendrive viene correttamente rilevata dal sistema?
<majin> no
<cristian_c> majin, ah, ecco
<cristian_c> majin, sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> !paste | majin
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> majin, http://pastebin.com/
<majin> che dovrei fare con questo limk?
<cristian_c> majin, ci incolli il risultato del comando
<majin> ok
<majin> <script src="http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=QzuBKagM"></script
<majin> va bene così?
<anoncn_78> sera
<akhilleus> Sera
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-11
<mario12> :)
<armando> Ciao a tutti, Buongiorno. Avrei bisogno di un  aiuto, ho bisogno di installare Microsoft Silverlight su Firefox
<armando> Nessuno mi può aiutare?
<armando> mi leggete<'
<akis24> giorno
<armando> ciao a tutti. qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | armando
<ubot-it> armando: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Campagnolo> Buongiorno a tutti
<Campagnolo> volevo un'informazione semplice semplice
<Campagnolo> Conviene fare l'avanzamento oppure aspetto la prossima LTS?
<Campagnolo> per ora sono fermo alla 12.04
<Campagnolo> ma siccome devo formattare conviene passare all'ultima release oppure mantenere la 12.04
<Campagnolo> ?
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, dipende
<armando> ubot, quando dico qualcuno intendo che mi deve stare dietro per un po, e non tutti lo fanno. Se uno è inesperto e prendi un pezzo da te, un pezzo da un'altro fa solo casinom e va in PARANOIA!
<cristian_c> armando, abbassiamo i toni
<akis24> armando:  che succede ?
<cristian_c> armando, forse hai scambiato questo canale perun jepdesk a gratis
<cristian_c> *help
<armando> cristian se parlare e spiegare è tenere i toni alti allora forse non ci siamo
<cristian_c> armando, fai la tua domanda tecnica e aspetta
<cristian_c> armando, sono d'accordo: non ci siamo. Riparti dall'inizio della domanda, se vuoi risolvere
<armando> cristian lascia stare, fa nulla!
<cristian_c> appunto
<Campagnolo> cristian_c,  da cosa?
<armando> se si vuole veramente dare una mano, allora si cerca di seguire la persona, questa è logica!
<cristian_c> armando, in merito a questo: 'intendo che mi deve stare dietro per un po, e non tutti lo fanno', gli utenti hanno anche altro da fare, dato che il supproto è volontario e non pagato. Per tutto il resto c'è l'assistenza tecnica
<Campagnolo> io sinceramente mi trovo molto bene con la 12.04 stabile rapida
<cristian_c> a pagamento
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, dalle tue necessità
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, le LTS sono fatte per durare, quindi le utilizza chi vuole stabilità
<Campagnolo> Capito
<cristian_c> *supporto
<Campagnolo> mi sa tanto che aspetto la prossima allora LTS si sa gia quando sarà rilasciata?
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, dura 5 anni in tutto il supporto della LTs
<cristian_c> Campagnolo, sì, la 14.04
<cristian_c> !rilasci | Campagnolo
<ubot-it> Campagnolo: Scalette di rilascio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Rilasci | Cicli di vita delle versioni: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?page=Rilascio_nuove_versioni
<armando> forse mi trovo in difficoltà, che dici? ma a te non frega niente!
<Campagnolo> cristian_c, ok ti ringrazio aspetterò la prossima LTS
<cristian_c> armando, dico che ci sono delle regole e andrebbero rispettate. In tutto questo tempo avresti potuto fare la domanda, sarebbe stato più utile. Infatti Campagnolo ha domandato cortesemente e cortesemente gi è stata data una risposta
<cristian_c> *gli
<armando> che regole non ho rispettato
<armando> dimmi quali?
<cristian_c> armando, la pazienza
<armando> bè che ne sai se prima non ho chiesto molte volte e nessuno mi ha considerato?
<cristian_c> armando , comunque, vuoi far epolemica o vuoi risolver eil problema di silverlight?
<armando> NON È POLEMICA È cHIAREZZA!
<Campagnolo> Ragazzi vi saluto alla prossima grazie mille
<armando> non li posso risolvere da solo
<cristian_c> armando, non tutti gli utenti collegati controllano il chan, rediti conto. ripteto: vogliamo affrontare finalmente questo problema o cos'altro?
<cristian_c> *renditi
<armando> ho bisogno che qualcuno mi ascolti per qualche minuto
<cristian_c> armando, qui funziona così: tu fai la tua domanda e se qualcuno sa risponde
<maroloccio> armando: ah, se è solo ascoltare ti ascolto io
<cristian_c> maroloccio, lol
<armando> altrimenti non risolvo niente
<maroloccio> armando: mi bevo il te e ascolto
<armando> mi vuoi ascoltare per qualche minuto?
<maroloccio> anche per una mezz'oretta
<maroloccio> vado di the
<maroloccio> tu vai di ifno
<maroloccio> * info
 * maroloccio sorseggia, ascolta
<akis24> armando:  ne sono passati dieci a vuoto .. forse avresti gia' risolto rispondendo a cristian_c
<cristian_c> akis24, concordo
<armando> sto scrivendo
<cristian_c> ok, aspettiamo
<akis24> ok bene
<armando> bè se vi do vastidio me ne posso anche andare?
<akis24> lol
<maroloccio> se n'è
<e-DIO-t> mi so' perso il momento topico?
<akis24> e si ahime'
<maroloccio> c'era dell'ascolto
<maroloccio> c'era dell'invano
<e-DIO-t> vabbè, andro' sul backlog :D
<maroloccio> armando mi manchi. torna
<akis24> maroloccio: avevi finito il the ?
<maroloccio> akis24: parlami tu, sono tutt'orecchi, andiamo sul canale chat
<akis24> :)
<e-DIO-t> niente, arriva fino alle 7,d evo aspetta'' n'altro paio d'ori.
<xiaoy> C'è qualche modo per aggiustare l'effetto "aero" di ubuntu (quello che quando si sposta una finestra al lato dello schermo la posiziona a metà di questo) e farlo comportare come win?
<xiaoy> <xiaoy> C'è qualche modo per aggiustare l'effetto "aero" di ubuntu (quello che quando si sposta una finestra al lato dello schermo la posiziona a metà di questo) e farlo comportare come win?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cri> buongiorno
<enzotib> xiaoy: e come si comporta win?
<xiaoy> enzotib, quando rimuovo la finestra al centro dello schermo, ritorna nella dimensione originale, mentre in ubuntu rimane nella dimensione che aveva assunto quando si era spostata a metà dello schermo
<enzotib> ah, non so
<cristian_c> xiaoy, prali di aerosnap?
<cristian_c> *parli
<xiaoy> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> xiaoy, so che la cosa funza su xfce, su unity non so
<xiaoy> ..poi c'è il fatto che xchat non mi notifica i nuovi messaggi, mah... sto unity deve migliorare ancora un pochino...
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> xiaoy, gnome-shell ti da questi problemi?
<xiaoy> cristian_c, no gon gnome shell e compiz aerosnap funziona da dio
<cristian_c> xiaoy, allora è un problema di unity
<cristian_c> neanche di compiz in se
<cristian_c> *sè
<cristian_c> forse
<xiaoy> si, mannaggia alla miseriaccia
<jester-> unity è un plugin di compiz
<jester-> quindi non va tutto il resto
<cristian_c> xiaoy, hai provato a guardare in unity tweak tool?
<jester-> unity andrebbe soppresso
<xiaoy> cristian_c, si, non c'è nulla da fare
<xiaoy> jester-, è un peccato, il resto funziona ed è anche carino
 * xiaoy ha appena installato kde...
<xiaoy> brb...
<cristian_c> uhm
<xiaoy> non è che voglio dire... ma kde mi garba un po' di più :)
<cristian_c> xiaoy, ma hai trovato l'opzione in unity tweak tool
<cristian_c> ?
<xiaoy> cristian_c, prima di tutto kde mi notifica i nuovi messaggi, il che è già un passo avanti. Poi, in unity tweak tool non ho modificato quasi niente e nulla che avesse a che fare con l'effetto aerosnap
<cristian_c> xiaoy, prima fungeva?
<xiaoy> cristian_c, è proprio unity che non è ancora maturo...
<xiaoy> cristian_c, no, non ha mai funzionato, neache in live
<xiaoy> e ho trovato un bel po' di gente che si lamenta per lo stesso fatto sulla rete
<cristian_c> xiaoy, non sapevo
<xiaoy> per far ritornare la finestra come era prima, la devi trascinare o su o sotto lo schermo e poi rilasciare il mouse, poi la devi riprendere e trascinare dove vuoi... non è una cosa che si può fare quando lavori o studi
<cristian_c> non pensavo non fosse supoortato
<cristian_c> strano
<cristian_c> mi sembra proprio strano che non sia supprtato l'aerosnap in unity
<jester-> bè uno che lavora seriamente non gli interessano gli effetti scrausi
<cristian_c> *supportato
<jester-> se lo fa andrebbe licenziato
<cristian_c> jester-, infatti per lavorare meglio xfce
<cristian_c> e non gnome-shell
<jester-> cristian_c: DE WM normali
<jester-> non frocerie
<xiaoy> non è che non è supportato, è che non funziona bene...
<cristian_c> xiaoy, apri una segnalazione su launchpd
<cristian_c> *launchpad
<xiaoy> cristian_c, c'è chi ci ha già pensato prima di me... :)
<cristian_c> xiaoy, allora sottoscrivi
<cristian_c> hai link?
<xiaoy> cristian_c, l'ho trovato ieri... devo vedere un po' nella cronologia del browser... pensavo ci fosse un asoluzione nel frattempo: la segnalazione risale ai tempi della 12.04
<cristian_c> xiaoy, va beh, vediamo che dice
<xiaoy> cristian_c, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIsSsxwhECg
<xiaoy> il link è nella descrizione
<cristian_c> xiaoy, non vedo link a launchpad
<cristian_c> -,-
<xiaoy> cristian_c, hmm... dovrebbe essere https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/881679
<cristian_c> xiaoy, comunque, gnome-shell non sua compiz, ma mutter
<cristian_c> *non usa
<jester-> compiz non è piu sviluppato
<jester-> è in attesa di soppressione
<cristian_c> xiaoy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/201681/comments/34
<cristian_c> jester-, per la 13.10 ci sarà ancora
<cristian_c> jester-, il cambiamento lo si vedrà dalla 14.04
<jester-> beryl-->compiz-->qualcosaltro
<cristian_c> so qt-qml
<cristian_c> effettivamente, gli effetti non so a quale pacchetto si riferiranno
<jester-> kakkade non usacompiz
<cristian_c> mai usato
<cristian_c> jester-, lxde passerà a qt
<jester-> pare che stiano virando tutto su qt e gira voce che gnome si fermi
<jester-> sarà un qualcosa di minimale
<cristian_c> jester-, gli unici a tenere le gtk saranno gnome 3 e xfce
<cristian_c> jester-, ubuntu si sta allontanando sempre di più da gnome, fra poco non avranno più nulla in comune
<jester-> pure da xorg e il suo sostituto
<jester-> c'è in piedi la polemica
<xiaoy> ciao a tutti... tempo di andare
<cristian_c> lol
<micheg> il problema restano ancora le grandi killer application di linux: firefox, gimp, chromium, inkscape, xchat, ... tutte queste sono gtk2 e il porting a gtk3 di queste applicazioni è troppo complesso. vedremo cosa accadrà.
<glpiana> ola
<sheng> oqua
<cristian_c> lol
<sheng> la h è muta ;p
<Guest56554> ciao, ho il seguente problema: ho un ubuntu server 13.04 con 3 schede di rete installate
<Guest56554> ma non mi viene eseguito il routing da una sottorete all'altra
<alessio> salve, ho gia installato ubuntu sul mio portatile e siccome mi trovo bene volevo installarlo anche sul pc fisso!  il problema consiste nel fatto che se installassi ubuntu potrei giocare a metin 2?
<cristian_c> alessio, con wine?
<alessio> ci gioca molto mio fratello e non vorrei che  una volta installato ubuntu ...non potrebbe piu giocarci ..
<cristian_c> alessio, comunque, per sicurezza, provalo in live
<alessio> è un emulatore?
<cristian_c> alessio, dubito che esista la versione nativa
<cristian_c> alessio, non proprio
<alessio> in live cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> alessio, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<cristian_c> alessio, comunque, non è meglio un dual-boot a quel punto?
<cristian_c> alessio, così chi vuole giocare a metin 2 su windows lo può fare
<cristian_c> e chi vuole fare altro su ubuntu, lo può fare ugualmente
<alessio> mmh si ci avevo pensato ma non vorrei che poi appesantisce il pc
<alessio> ha un processore 1.81 ghz .....
<cristian_c> alessio, in che senso?
<cristian_c> alessio, in che senso 'lo appesantisce'?
<alessio> non vorrei che andasse lento il pc
<alessio> con un dual boot
<alessio> tu che dici?? non cambia nulla?
<cristian_c> alessio, non cambia nulla
<cristian_c> alessio, devo soltanto dividere lo spazio
<cristian_c> *devi
<cristian_c> alessio, è una cosa che riguarda l'hard disk, non ram o precessore
<cristian_c> *pro
<alessio> grazie :) allora farò cosii tanto ho 300gb :)
<cristian_c> alessio, prima prova in live
<vlt> Ciao
<akis24> ciao
<vlt> ciao akis24
<akis24> ciao vlt
<francesco__> ciao a tutti
<francesco__> ho provato ad installare lastfm scrobbler
<francesco__> ma quando apro il prgramma mi spunta questo
<francesco__> Impossibile eseguire il comando "/usr/bin/lastfm-client".
<francesco__> Esecuzione del processo figlio "/usr/bin/lastfm-client" non riuscita (File o directory non esistente)
<francesco__> qualcuno sa cosa sbaglio?
<akis24> francesco__: accertati che esista la cartella
<akis24> il file.. scusa
<francesco__> scusa ma sono agli inizi con xubuntu
<francesco__> dove dovrebbe trovarsi il pacchetto?
<akis24> /usr/bin/lastfm-client questo è il percorso
<francesco__> in effetti non c'è :(
<francesco__> anzi no
<francesco__> c'è
<francesco__> lastfmscrobbler
<francesco__> o meglio è un file
<akis24> francesco__: non saprei dirti altro aspetta se qualcuno ti risponde  comunque il file che cerca è lastfm-client se non lo trova ...
<francesco__> no dalla directory che mi hai dato
<francesco__> ho cliccato sul file
<francesco__> ed è partito il programma :)
<francesco__> anche se
<francesco__> se provo ad avviarlo dalle applicazioni non parte :(
<akis24> francesco__:  allora magari è errato il percorso nell'icona delle applicazioni
<akis24> francesco__: controllalo
<francesco__> sai come posso cambiarlo?
<akis24> francesco__: di solito dal menu principale
<akis24> devo riavviare torno a breve
<francesco__> ok
<akis24> ciao
<francesco__> ciao
<francesco__> è da un po' che provo ma non riesco :(
<akis24> francesco__:  clicca col destro sull'icona del programma e vedi da " proprieta' " il percorso
<francesco__> grazieee :9
<akis24> di nulla
<francesco__> ho cambiato il percorso e adesso funziona :)
<akis24> bravo
<francesco__> ultima cosa
<akis24> ?
<francesco__> così facendo riesco a cambiare il percorso dell'icona sul desktop
<francesco__> quindi se vado in multimedia-> lastfm
<francesco__> mi da sempre lo stesso errore
<akis24> francesco__: devi cambiarlo anche li ovvio
<francesco__> e da li non riesco
<francesco__> se faccio click destro non succeede nulla
<akis24> francesco__: cosa usi xfce unity kde o altro ?
<francesco__> credo kde
<francesco__> o se ti viene meglio passo a xfce
<akis24> francesco__: io non lo uso kde
<jester-> francesco__: se kde destro sulla K nella barra-->modifica applicazioni
<francesco__> ci son riuscito
<francesco__> ancora grazie :)
<akis24> :) grazie a jester-
<francesco__> non mi ero accorto che fosse un'altra persona a scrivere
<francesco__> grazie jester xD
<jester-> :D
<francesco__> visto che siete così gentili
<francesco__> chiedo un'altra informazione
<francesco__> sono su xubuntu perchè ho un pc datato
<francesco__> ed è l'unica distribuzione che supporta il pc
<francesco__> se volessi installare l'ambiente grafico di ubuntu
<francesco__> ne risentirei tanto in prestazioni?
<akis24> francesco__: io eviterei visto che il pc è datato..
<francesco__> ok grazie del consiglio
<francesco__> e invece tra xubuntu e lubuntu ci sono grosse differenze?
<akis24> francesco__:  lubuntu è piu' leggera di xubuntu
<francesco__> e immagino sia ancora più minimalista di xubuntu
<akis24> francesco__:  ovviamente
<francesco__> mmm...interessante :D
<akis24> francesco__:  la scarichi e provi la live cosi ti rendi conto :)
<francesco__> se do da teminale sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<francesco__> cosa succede esattamente?
<akis24> francesco__:  non so' che cosa installa mai fatto
<francesco__> @jester tu lo sai? :)
<akis24> francesco__: suppongo comunque almeno il DE se è corretto il comando
<francesco__> il comando è corretto
<francesco__> e mi dice che installa una serie di prgrammi
<francesco__> adesso vuole la conferma
<francesco__> ma prima di darla vorrei capire cosa succede dopo :)
<francesco__> la live la lascio come ultima opzione
<akis24> francesco__: avresti anche il De di lubuntu sulla distro che usi
<francesco__> che immagino non sia la stessa cosa di avere installato lubuntu di sana pianta
<francesco__> o sbaglio?
<akis24> francesco__: pero' ha poco senso usare xubuntu e metterci dentro anche il DE di lubuntu  se si vuole leggerezza ...
<akis24> come scritto adesso..
<francesco__> infatti
<francesco__> mi sa che devo masterizzare l'ennesimo cd e provare
<akis24> francesco__: non ci vuole poi tanto
<francesco__> non conosci il mio pc
<francesco__> ieri ha peso quasi un ora e mezza per installare xubuntu
<akis24> francesco__:  il download dell'iso non considera il pc  poi masterizzi e provi prima
<akis24> francesco__: anzi se dici che il pc è proprio vecchiotto te la consiglio lubuntu
<francesco__> eh mi sto accorgendo di tante cose solo ora
<francesco__> pensa che son partito da ubuntu 12.10
<francesco__> poi son andato a ubuntu 10.10
<francesco__> (la 12 ha il kernel pae non suppartato dalla mia cpu)
<akis24> francesco__:  piano piano ci si rende conto facendo esperienza .. lubuntu 13.04
<francesco__> neanche
<francesco__> devo cercare la lubuntu 12.04
<akis24> francesco__:  http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate/lubuntu
<francesco__> sto già scaricando
<francesco__> grazie :)
<giano> ciao a tutti ho un pc (vecchio) con lubuntu è non ho altra possibilitùà che collegagli una chiavetta wifi per collegarlo, io ho comprato senza controllare una dlinkgo, ma non so come farla funzionare, aiuti....
<jester->   giano che roba è
<jester-> giano: lsub che chipset vede
<jester-> giano: e da terminale iwconfig vede una wlan0?
<giano> jester-: non so di cosa mi stai parlando
<jester-> giano: apri un terminale
<giano> jester-: io lavoro in un informagiovani e visto che due pc erano vecchi e non usati ho installato lubuntu e comprato 2 chiavette wifi
<jester-> giano: apri un terminale
<jester-> sul pc in questione
<giano> jester-: purtroppo non ho controllato che funzionasero anche con lubuntu
<giano> jester-: ok
<jester-> giano: ovviamente con la chiavetta collegata
<jester-> giano: sperando che le usb siano usb2
<giano> jester-: io spero
<jester-> giano: fatto?
<giano> jester-: terminale aperto
<jester-> nel terminale scrivi iwconfig e dai enter
<giano> jester-:
<jester-> eh
<jester-> risposta?
<giano> jester-: di quello che è uscito cosa devo leggerti?
<jester-> giano: c'è una wlan0?
<giano> jester-: wlan0 IEE 802.11 bgn
<giano> jester-: è un sacco di altre cose
<jester-> giano: quindi la wifi funza
<jester-> giano: non compare nell'icona di rete se la clicchi?
<giano> jester-: se guardo in basso a dx non vede la rete
<jester-> giano: logico che hai un router wifi vero?
<jester-> giano: non conosco lubuntu ma sicuru sul desktop o barra cè un'icona di rete
<giano> si anche quello è complicato perchè lo spazio è comunale, quando ci si collega con telefono chiede il numero e mail e genera una psw automatica
<jester-> giano: nell'icona la vedi una wifi?
<giano> jester-: speravo che si potesse fare anche con il pc per aumentare le postazioni e saltare il controllo del centro comunale
<giano> jester-: non vedo nulla
<jester-> giano: la fonte è il centro comunale
<jester-> non è possibile fare una connessione a internet con la wifi
<jester-> giano: terminale: iwlist wlan0 scan
<jester-> se non trova nessuna wifi sei fuori portata
<giano> jester-:  mi dice no scan result ma anche se faccio tetering con il telefono vicino mi da la stessa risposta, quindi penso sia la chiave che non funziona
<jester-> giano: wlan0 c'è
<jester-> giano: lsub e vedi se sono usb2 e in una riga vedi di capire la wifi e riporta cosa dice
<giano> jester-: si vede mouse, tastiera e anche il d-link
<giano> ma non capisco se sono usb2
<jester-> giano: cosa è scritto nella riga dlink
<giano> jester-: scusa ma sono allo sportello
<giano> jester-: arrivo
<giano> jester-: bus 001 device 004 id 2001 3clc d-link corp
<giano> jester-: grazie della pazienza
<maroloccio> quale il modo migliore in assoluto per mettere in "hibernate" il proprio laptop? uso pm-hibernate.. c'è di meglio?
<jester-> giano: vicino al pc il cellofono prende la wifi del sindaco?
<giano> jester-:  si perfettamente
<giano> jester-: è a 1 metro il ripetitore
<jester-> giano: terminale: rfkill list  vedi se c'è qualche si
<giano> jester-: soft block no hard block no
<jester-> giano: dovresti prendere una prolunga usb e poi posizinare la usb vicino al cellofono che prende
<jester-> non vorfrei che fosse infognata attaccaga dietro
<jester-> attaccata*
<giano> jester-: provo il contrario metto  cellofono vicino a presa usb
<jester-> anche
<giano> jester-: purtroppo funziona
<jester-> giano: il cello prende?
<giano> jester-: si prende tutto
<jester-> giano: dall'icona rete e wifi sono abilitati?
<giano> jester-: ho anche un cd di installazione ma penso sia solo per win
<jester-> eh
<giano> jester-: si può dire che coioni
<jester-> giano: se iwlist vede wlan0 la wifi dovrebbe andare, ma guarda in driver aggiuntivi se per casovede un qualcosa
<jester-> cioè iwlan
<jester-> iwlist non scanna perchè non c'è nessun segnale, prova a riavviare con la penna attaccata
<jester-> giano: 13.04?
<giano> jester-:  in ordine iwlan dice: comando non trovato, la versione è 12.04 LTS, ho già provato a scollegare e ricollegare, magari adesso spengo e riaccendo la macchina
<jester-> giano: iwconfig
<jester-> giano: e prova la live 13,04 se non va
<jester-> giano: facile che sia il driver farlocco
<jester-> e che sia stato sistemato
<giano> jester-: ok stasera da casa provvedo a scaricare
<giano> jester-: possibile che lubuntu non installi usb
<jester-> giano: riavvia con la usb collegata se non va prova la 13.04
<jester-> giano: il sistema e il kernel sono comuni
<jester-> lubuntu ha solo interfaccia grafica piu leggera
<jester-> se non a in lubuntu non va anche con le latre
<giano> jester-: riavviando non funzia
<jester-> 13.04 ha kernel recente
<giano> jester-: ok scarico è provo
<jester-> provi da live e vedi subito
<giano> jester-: ok così non installo per niente, ma posso anche inserire la chiavetta quando sono in live??
<jester-> giano: certo
<jester-> se digeribile la rileva e funza
<giano> jester-: ok grazie del supporto
<jester-> de nada, se insiste fattele cambiare con netgear
<giano> jester-: tutto lo staff informagiovani e i suoi utenti te ne sono grati
<giano> ok recepito
<jester-> se non recenti meglio
<Riccardone> sera
<Riccardone> stasera è moscia ...
<Marco> ciao
<Guest87313> ciao
<computer_> cciao
<computer_> finalmente qualcosa di italiano ce!!!!!!!
<computer_> rispondete 0__________________0
<DevilKiller> CI siete!!!!!!?
<DevilKiller> UFfa
<DevilKiller> posso scrivere Fanculo?
<DD3my> DevilKiller, il canale serve per il supporto
<DevilKiller> ahhhhh
<DevilKiller> scusa
<DD3my> non per essere intasato o per chiedere se c'è qualcuno
<DD3my> DevilKiller, niente :)
<DD3my> DevilKiller, se hai dei problemi posta la domanda
<DevilKiller> aiuto: mi serve una chat libera che si puo dire qualunque cosa
<DevilKiller> per conoscere gente :D
<DD3my> DevilKiller, "/join #ubuntu-it-chat"
<DD3my> DevilKiller, pero leggi bene cosa dice il topic
<DD3my> DevilKiller,  Si parla di "quasi" tutto ciò che non sia supporto Ubuntu - NO CRACK - NO WAREZ - NO SITI PORNO - NO SPAM - NO PUBBLICITA' A SITI O PRODOTTI - NO POLITICA | Per favore non siate volgari e non bestemmiate
<DevilKiller> grazie amico!!!
<DevilKiller> ok :)
<Axel1978> ciao a tutti
<Axel1978> qualcuno mi può spiegare come installare una stampante epson wifi sul mio pc?
<desperado123> buona sera
<desperado123> ragazzi ho dei seri problemi con lubuntu non va niente
<desperado> dicevo
<desperado> dato che mi sbatte subito fuori dalla chat
<desperado> come se non bastasse neanke questa non va
<desperado> è partito tutto dal provare a installare wine arrivato al sudo apt-get install wine1.5 mi da errori e mi dice di provare con sudo apt-get -f install ma quando lo faccio mi dice che il sistema dei pacchetti è danneggiato
<desperado> facebook ho seguito varie guide e provato vari browser e niente
<desperado_> ecco che mi sbatte fuori uff non ce la faccio piu
<desperado_> ce qualcuno p'er piacere?
<emi76> Ciao io ho un problema ho windows e dicono che il mio software è contraffatto  e devo acquistare quello originale ma io sapevo che c'era ubuntu che è gratis, ho letto sui blog che ne parlano bene, ma se passo a Ubuntu devo cambiare tutti i programmi? i documenti che ho con windows lli posso leggere anche con Ubuntu? è vero che si possono mettere tutti e 2 i sistemi operativi e poi posso scegliere quale usare? grazie
<maroloccio> emi76 già te ne sei andat{o,a}?
<c17r13> salve
<c17r13> con chi posso parlare per un problema di installazione ubuntu?
<c17r13> ciao a tutti
<c17r13> chi mi può aiutare ho un problema ad installare ubuntu 13.04
<c17r13> eiiiiiiiiiiiii
<carnicellamauroa> salve il solito problema
<carnicellamauroa> mi trovo in xubunto
<carnicellamauroa> e non riesco a vedere video
<carnicellamauroa> gentilmente aiuto
<carnicellamauroa> hrazie a presto
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-12
<glpiana> ola
<akis24> giorno
<vlt> salve
<akis24> ciao vlt
<filippo> Salve a tutti, ho due sistemi operativi, Ubuntu 12.10 32bit e Lubuntu 13.04. Come posso fare ad accedere ai file che mi ritrovo sul primo da secondo?
<filippo> *dal
<glpiana> filippo, stai parlando di due sistemi sullo stesso computer o di due diversi pc?
<filippo> dual boot
<filippo> glpiana, parlo di un dual boot
<glpiana> filippo, allora dal file manager dovresti vedere elencato a sinistra la partizione (disco) del secondo sistema
<glpiana> cliccandoci te lo monta e poi fai quello che devi fare
<filippo> O_o ma come non ci ho pensato? grazie glpiana
<Eagle2> ciao !
<ale__> salve,per fare un dual boot devo fare qualcosa di specifico oppure me lo chiede direttamente il ubuntu durante la sua installazione?
<glpiana> !installazione | ale__ leggi la guida
<ubot-it> ale__ leggi la guida: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> ale__, te lo chiede, comunque
<ale__> grazie :)
<ale__> ciao, dove trovo creazione disco di avvio penna usb? non riesco a trovarlo
<glpiana> ale__, di solito strumenti di quel tipo sono sotto a "sistema"
<ale__> sistema dove è? nella barra laterale c'è solo impostazioni
<ale__> e altre cose ma non sistema
<glpiana> ale__, sei su unity?
<ale__> scusami ma sarebbe?
<glpiana> ale__, apri la dash e scrivi usb e vedi se esce. oppure clicchi sull'icona delle applicazioni e poi usi i filtri
<glpiana> ale__, unity è l'interfaccia con la barra laterale
<ale__> sisi fatto scrivendo usb
<ale__> grazie
<carnicellamauroa> salve
<carnicellamauroa> o un problemino  perodnatemi il disturbo mi serve il vostro aiuto
<carnicellamauroa> o scaricato xubuntu
<carnicellamauroa> e o come broser crominum
<carnicellamauroa> non va flash playyer
<carnicellamauroa> vi prego aiutatemi
<carnicellamauroa> grazie
<carnicellamauroa> non vedo i video
<glpiana> carnicellamauroa, anzitutto non continuare ad andare a capo, se no si fatica a leggerti
<glpiana> carnicellamauroa, hai un pc datato?
<carnicellamauroa> SI
<glpiana> carnicellamauroa, e flash come lo hai installato?
<carnicellamauroa> A NON VEDO I VIDEO SU CROMINUIM
<ExPBoy> uhm
<carnicellamauroa> DICE MANCA
<glpiana> carnicellamauroa, non scrivere in maiuscolo, equivale ad urlare
<carnicellamauroa> plug ing
<glpiana> carnicellamauroa, ti ho chiesto: come hai installato flash player? se invece non l'hai installato, come pretendi che vada non essendoci?
<carnicellamauroa> a come lo istallo per favore
<ExPBoy> !flash
<ubot-it> Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<carnicellamauroa> ma o istallato xubuntu e lo stesso
<glpiana> sì. è lo stesso
<Free_Diver> Salve a tutti.
<Free_Diver> Non riesco a installare acrobat flash per visualizzare i video su youtube
<Free_Diver> la procedura automatica ricerca il plug all'infinito
<Free_Diver> mentre se vado dal sito non mi scarica il plug ma mi chiede di aprirlo con un applicazione
<Free_Diver> Come posso risolvedere? ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<glpiana> !flash | Free_Diver
<ubot-it> Free_Diver: Guida all'installazione del plugin Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash | Guida alla risoluzione dei problemi di Flash: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Flash#Risoluzione_dei_problemi | Per problemi con CPU vecchie: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058
<Free_Diver> glpiana, grazie
<Free_Diver> alla prossima gentilissimi Ciaooo
<mardel88> Ciao non riesco a installare ubuntu 13.04 su windows 8 mi dice errore che faccio?
<martina_> ciao a tutti
<martina_> ho un problema
<martina_> qualche giorno fa ho installato ubuntu, ma ogni tanto si blocca. Nel senso che mi fa muovere la freccetta ma non mi fa cliccare
<martina_> cosa può essere?
<mardel88> devo disabilitare l'uefi per caso?
<mardel88> scusate, qualcuno sa dirmi come installare ubuntu 13.04 su windows 8 senza wubi?
<mardel88> ubuntu 13.04 è solo sui fissi?
<mardel88> cioè volevo dire ubuntu 13.04 è solo per i portatili? Perché a me sui fissi non si installa
<DESPERADO> sera a tutti avrei un problema
<DESPERADO> non riesco a installare easytether.deb su un computer senza connessione internet da software center
<akhilleus> sera
<dreamcatcher> ciao a tutti
<dreamcatcher> c'è qualcuno che può rispondere alle mie domande?
<giovanni> ciao, sto installando ubuntu sul pc e hp fatto un dual boot ma.. quando clicco ubuntu mi appare una schermata nera dicendomi che l'ho installato
<giovanni> e sotto una scritta che dice di premere esc se si vuole installare piu boot
<giovanni> forse è perchè l'ho installato con deamon tools
<giovanni> e non trova un live file system?
<Danilo> sera
<akis24> sera
<giovanni> ragazzi, ho installato ubuntu con deamon tools e mi ha creato un dual boot ma non funziona! per risolvere devo riformattare il pc? o creare un live file e sostiruire ilvecchio?
<ainavoiz> ciao a tutti
<dario_> ainavoiz: ave
<ainavoiz> avrei un problema da sottoporvi per vedere se posso trovare grazie a voi una soluzione
<dario_> Dillo.. Se qualcuno ti sa aiutare ti risponde
<ainavoiz> grazie
<ainavoiz> ubuntu 13.04 non partiva più
<ainavoiz> classico lampeggio del cursore in alto a sinistra
<ainavoiz> allora ho usato il live per ribristinare il boot
<ainavoiz> tutto ok, ma non trovo più alcun dato, immagini, doc. etc
<ainavoiz> è la seconda volta che mi capita di ripristinare il boot
<ainavoiz> ma la prima i dati sono assolutamente rimasti tutti
<dario_> Hai formattato?
<ainavoiz> c'è modo di recuperareli?
<dario_> Comunque non è mai successo a me
<ainavoiz> no non ho formattato nulla
<dario_> Sì tutto dovrebbe essere recuperabile
<dario_> anche se lo cancelli e formatti niente viene eliminato
<dario_> ma poi quando vai a scrivere sul disco ci riscrive sopra
<dario_> quindi innanzitutto non scrivere più sul disco
<ainavoiz> si però da live dopo 1 minuto mi ha ripristinato il boot
<ainavoiz> e ha riavviato ubuntu
<dario_> Cosa significa ti ha ripristinato il boot?
<dario_> Dalla live non puoi andare sulla partizione su cui avevi i dati?
<ainavoiz> ho usato la funzione rirpristina boot
<dario_> Che fine ha fatto quella partizione?
<ainavoiz> bella domanda!
<dario_> Vedilo da gparted
<dario_> sempre in live
<ainavoiz> ci provo, grazie, ma è molto strano perchè l'altra volta usando
<ainavoiz> la stessa funzione
<dario_> Spero che non l'abbia formattata, ma anche se fosse si potrebbe recuperare i dati con metodi più comolicati
<ainavoiz> tutto è ritornato come prima del crash
<ainavoiz> quello che non capisco è come possa aver formattato in un minuto
<dario_> Ma tu devi recuperare i dati?
<ainavoiz> si
<ainavoiz> solo che ubuntu che adesso è ripristinato non li ha più nelle cartelle
<dario_> È possibile anche in un minuto.. Non ho mai usato quella funzione quindi non so.. Vedi dov'è la partizione su cui avevi i dati
<dario_> Avvia la live
<ainavoiz> il sistema funziona perfettamente, ma è come se fosse un altro profilo..
<dario_> ma non usare metodi di ripristino e cavoli vari
<dario_> ma solo la live
<ainavoiz> ci provo grazie mille per la gentilezza!
<dario_> Ok intanto vedi dal file manager se sono su un'altra partizione
<dario_> e poi vedi anche com'è messo il disco da gparted
<ainavoiz> yes! domani ci provo
<ainavoiz> ti saluto e ringrazio
<dario_> Ok ma non scrivere sul disco per nessun motivo
<ainavoiz> ok
<dario_> Sennò se qualcosa è recuperabile lo perdi per sempre
<dario_> ma sono dati importanti?
<ainavoiz> abbastanza
<ainavoiz> non vitali, però
<dario_> Ok
<dario_> allora non scrivere
<dario_> al massimo se è formattato potresti smontare l'hard disk
<dario_> collegarlo a un altro PC e recuperarli da lì con qualche software
<ainavoiz> grazie di nuovo, buona serata
<enrico> ciao, sto provando ad installare ubuntu da 3 ore ma non riesco a fare un dual boot
<enrico> quando segue la guida di installazione non mi chiede di installare ubuntu a fianco di windows ma soltando di sostiturilo
<enrico> come faccio a creare un dual boot?
<fin56> ciao
<fin56> sto  onstallando ubuntu da 3 ore ma non riesco a fare il dual boot in quanto avendolo installato da usb non mi chiede di installarlo a fianco di windows ma soltando di sostituirlo
<fin56> come faccio?
<dario__> Fai a mano
<lelebart> salve a tutti. lubuntu 13.04, non si spegne. (ma il riavvio funziona). né halt né poweroff con vari parametri spegnono la macchina, rimane su "system halted". procedure per capire dove sta il problema? consigli, letture?
<bpietro> con vari parametri? hai provato 'halt -p' ?
<bpietro> meglio 'sudo halt -p'
<it-39> sera
<ale__> sera
<lelebart> bpietro, sì, niente da fare :/
<lelebart> bpietro, grub sta messo così: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5869010/
<giulianoale> ciao
<giulianoale> Ciao, sono nuovo del mondo ubuntu, ho istallato ubuntu 13.04 senza dual boot, da usb, e alla fine della procedura faccio il riavvio del sistema come consigliato. Al momento del riavvio pero' la schermata rimane nera , non si visualizza il GRUB. Ho provato come letto su web a premere tasti shift ,F10,F2,ESC,CANC , e seguito alcune guide ma niente , il sistema non da segni di vita.( il computer è un Asus modello P25F) Ho seguit
<giulianoale>  in live seguendo questo linkhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair e durante questa procedura ho visualizzato il seguente errore: the boot of your pc is in Legacy mode
<giulianoale> You want to retry after changing in efi mode. Do you want to continue? A quel punto sono andato avanti. In seguito ho seguito la pricedura di 'Converting Ubuntu into EFi Mode' da questo link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI e disattivato la Legacy mode nel bios, ma niente ancora schermata nera, grazie a tutti per le risposte
<giulianoale> scusami_
<giulianoale> ?
<ugone> giulianoale, ma ora sei senza uefi giusto?
<giulianoale> no sono in uefi
<ugone> ma c'è solo ubuntu su quell'hd?
<giulianoale> si si ho tolto windows 7
<ugone> aspetta qualcuno + pratico di me ma direi che disabiliti uefi e poi installi
<ugone> uefi ha senso solo per win (poco anche per lui)
<giulianoale> ok e per quanto riaguarda la Legacy la abilito o la disabilito
<giulianoale> ?
<ugone> non so direi a naso do lasciarlo abilitato
<giulianoale> ora riprovo con Uefi disabilitato e Legacy abilitato, dovro rifare anche la procedura di `converting in efi mode
<giulianoale> ?
<ugone> no
<ugone> al tuo posto farei cosi
<giulianoale> grazie ugone sei stato gentilissimo, ora riprovo cosi
<ugone> disabilito uefi e poi faccio le 3 partizioni / swap e home
<ugone> dovrebbe andare al primo colpo
<giulianoale> ok grazie
<jimmy_> salve a tutti...ho un problema su ubuntu 13.04,non mi legge i file .wma T.T e non trovo i codec
<jimmy_> salve a tutti...ho un problema su ubuntu 13.04,non mi legge i file .wma T.T e non trovo i codec
<tomes> salve
<tomes> qualcuno puo fornirmi indicazioni semplici
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-13
<lusy> ciao
<lusy> Vorrei aggiungere vicino alle ore , la data come si fa ( ubuntu 12.04 )
<DD3my> lusy, clicca sull'ora e vai in impostazioni data e ora
<lusy> DD3my,   ciao ho gia provato non mi fa aggiungere la data
<DD3my> lusy, una volta che sei entrato in impostazioni ora e data
<DD3my> spostati su orologio
<DD3my> li devi spuntare tutto cio che vorrai inserire affianco all ora
<lusy> non mi da nessuna spunta
<lusy> solo ora e localita
<lusy> per caso perche ho gnome
<lusy> DD3my, per caso perche ho gnome  che non mi da nessuna spunta
<DD3my> lusy, puo essere
<lusy> qualcuno sa come aggiungere la data sulla barra superiore vicino all'ora in gnome ??
<akis24> giorno
<Paul974> salve a tutti/e ragazzi
<Paul974> sono nuovo e da poco uso lubuntu
<Paul974> ho un proplema
<giacomo_do> salve buon giorno e buon sabato
<giacomo_do> ciao paul che problema?
<Paul974> non riesco a vedere i video su youtube nonostante abbia installato flashplayer e java
<giacomo_do> ...:-)
<giacomo_do> che ditro hai?
<Paul974> ho seguito tutte le istruzioni trovate in rete ed ho usato il lx terminal
<giacomo_do> distro scusa
<Paul974> distro?
<Paul974> che cosa è?
<giacomo_do> che ubuntu..
<giacomo_do> 10
<Paul974> ah
<giacomo_do> 11
<Paul974> lubuntu 13.04
<giacomo_do> cè un canale apposito per le distro non ubuntu
<giacomo_do> qui solo supporto ubuntu
<giacomo_do> a che sappia
<giacomo_do> comunque
<giacomo_do> per flahs player non era neccesaria alcuna installazione
<Paul974> ok!   grazie giacomo e scusate tutti se sono OT
<giacomo_do> ot?
<giacomo_do> cosa vuol dire?
<Paul974> off topic
<giacomo_do> io su ubuntu 13.04
<giacomo_do> avevo già di default flash
<giacomo_do> funzionante
<Paul974> a me non funziona
<giacomo_do> non vorrei che tu abbia sovraintallato la versione funzionante
<Paul974> ,i carica tutta la pagina  ma il video rimane nero
<giacomo_do> adesso..ma prima di installarla avevi provato?
<Paul974> si
<giacomo_do> e non partivano
<Paul974> con chromium non andava
<giacomo_do> ..ma cromium non è supportato
<Paul974> poi ho installato firefox che a me piace di più
<Paul974> ma non va
<giacomo_do> scusa paul
<giacomo_do> io non sono espertisismo
<Paul974> ok
<giacomo_do> ma la 1 cosa da fare è lasciare intonso il sitema
<Paul974> grazie  lo stesso giacomo
<giacomo_do> cioè cosi come lo installi e provare sè funziona tutto
<Paul974> ora mi ha scritto in pvt pablo
<giacomo_do> io ho fatto cosi
<giacomo_do> spero possa darti una mano
<Paul974> vedo le sue istruzioni
<Paul974> grazie!
<giacomo_do> su cromium non ho molta esperienza
<giacomo_do> io uso firefox
<giacomo_do> e m non mi ha dato nesusn problema
<giacomo_do> io vorrei installare sul mio ubuntu  virtualbox
<giacomo_do> che ha il pacchetto.deb
<cri> ciao
<giacomo_do> ciao cri
<giacomo_do> buon week end
<cri> a te
<giacomo_do> basta spacchettarlo o debbo fare qualcosa di specifico per far funzionare vitualbox?
<ExPBoy> ! virtualbox
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<giacomo_do> sè qualcuno lò sà
<giacomo_do> grazie a bot
<giacomo_do> .-)
<lyo208> salve a tutti!
<lyo208> sto cercando di installare Ubuntu 13.04 su un notebook Toshiba acquistato ieri
<lyo208> e purtroppo non riesco ad arrivare nemmeno alla schermata principale del Live CD perché lo schermo comincia a lampeggiarmi di viola
<cristian_c> lyo208, l'hai provato in live?
<cristian_c> lyo208, spiega tutti i passi
<lyo208> ho scaricato e inserito il live cd
<lyo208> ho settato l'avvio da cd nel bios
<lyo208> ho riavviato
<lyo208> mi si presenta la schermata dove c'è scritto "try ubuntu without installing" ecc..
<cristian_c> bene
<lyo208> ma qualunque cosa selezioni, invece della schermata che mi aspetterei, lo schermo mi comincia a lampeggiare di viola (il viola di ubuntu)
<cristian_c> lampeggiare?
<krabador> lyo208, perli del boot dal supporto usb/dv/dvd?
<krabador> *parli
<lyo208> sì, il boot dal cd
<lyo208> e sì, lampeggiare... non mi era mai successo
<cristian_c> infatti è strano
<krabador> lyo208, con l'ultima versione e non con le altre, oppure anche con l'ultima versione?
<krabador> è un notebook o desktop?
<lyo208> prima ho provato con il 13.04, poi ho provato anche con il 12.04.
<lyo208> ed è un notebook
<lyo208> è come se non riuscisse a visualizzare la schermata
<krabador> lyo208, ed in passato hai provato ed è sempre andato?
<krabador> lyo208, se si con quali versioni?
<lyo208> sì, ma con altri pc/notebook
<cri> ciao
<cristian_c> lyo208, stesso lampeggio sia con 12.04 che con 13.04?
<krabador> lyo208, allora non fa testo
<lyo208> sì, lo stesso.
<cri> come si abilita il doppio schermo su ubuntu?
<krabador> lyo208, con questo pc, all'avvio , seleziona la lingua, poi premi f6 e seleziona l'opzione nomodeset
<krabador> cri, col driver proprietario della propria scheda
<cri> krabador, messo
<cristian_c> krabador, toshiba e fujitsu semprem problemi :D
<cristian_c> *sempre
<cri> krabador, IL SECONDO MONITOR MI RIMANE SPENTO
<lyo208> purtroppo non arrivo alla schermata dove posso premere f6, mi comincia a lampeggiare prima..
<cri> scusate il cap
<krabador> cri, e non urlare
<cri> -.-
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> lyo208, non arrivi minimamente al menu di selezione?
<cristian_c> lyo208, 12:10:01 <lyo208> mi si presenta la schermata dove c'è scritto "try ubuntu without installing" ecc..
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmm
<krabador> lyo208, allora, o c'arrivi, o non c'arrivi
<cri> xinerama non e selezionabile
<cri> -.-
<lyo208> dunque, la schermata a cui fate riferimento è quella citata qui, giusto?       http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio
<lyo208> se sì, io a quella non ci arrivo..
<krabador> si, che sarebbe "try ubuntu without installing"
<cristian_c> lol
<lyo208> no, a me ne dà un'altra prima
<krabador> lyo208, addirittura..... quale?
<cristian_c> forse quella con le icone dell'omino e della tastiera
<lyo208> no, è una schermata uguale a quella di boot, una volta installato correttamente ubuntu insieme ad altri OS
<cristian_c> -,-
<lyo208> la schermata di selezione
<cristian_c> 12:08:40 <lyo208> ho scaricato e inserito il live cd
<krabador> lyo208, grub?
<cristian_c> 12:10:01 <lyo208> mi si presenta la schermata dove c'è scritto "try ubuntu without installing" ecc..
<krabador> lyo208, grub non puo' partire da live
<cristian_c> mmmmmmmmmmm
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> lyo208, decidi quello che ti appare, fai una foto e mandala in imagebin
<cristian_c> lol
<krabador> !imagebin | lyo208
<ubot-it> lyo208: Vuoi mostrarci una schermata del tuo problema? Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<lyo208> è questa schermata, ma con la versione giusta      http://i.stack.imgur.com/rL6Jh.jpg
<lyo208> scusate se non sono chiaro
<lyo208> ci siete ancora?
<cristian_c> asp
<cristian_c> lyo208, ok
<cristian_c> lyo208, sposta il cursore sulla prima riga
<cristian_c> lyo208, e premi il tasto 'e'
<krabador> lyo208, inserisci alla fine "nomodeset"
<lyo208> ok, adesso provo.
<cristian_c> dopo ro quiet splash
<cristian_c> o quello che è
<lyo208> quindi, i parametri da cambiare sono "nomodeset" e "quiet splash"
<lyo208> giusto?
<lyo208> è un problema di scheda video, vero? -.-
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> lyo208, dev'essere una cosa che finisce con: ro quiet splash nomodeset
<cristian_c> lyo208, ma tu cos'hai trovato?
<lyo208> dunque, ho trovato: boot=casper quiet splash --
<cristian_c> krabador, cosa sono quei due doppi trattini?
<cri> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5870726/
<cri> non riesco ad attivare il secondo monitor certo che è strano
<enzotib> cri, ma che DE usi? non puoi farlo dal pannello delle impostazioni monitor?
<cri> no
<enzotib> boh!
<cristian_c> lyo208, prova a rimuovere i due trattini e inserisci nomodeset
<lyo208> eureka!!!!
<lyo208> grazie infinite!!!
<lyo208> asp
<lyo208> mai cantare vittoria -.-
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> lyo208, infatti è temporaneo
<cristian_c> lyo208, almeno riesci ad accedere alla live
<lyo208> no..
<lyo208> ora riprovo
<cristian_c> lyo208, ?
<cristian_c> 12:57:39 <lyo208> eureka!!!!
<lyo208> allora,
<lyo208> mi comincia a caricare il logo di ubuntu
<anoncn_78> salve
<lyo208> poi però mi dà una schermata nera
<ExPBoy> lyo208, scaricati l'alternate
<ExPBoy> quel netbook forse ha problemini
<ExPBoy> !alternate
<ubot-it> Il CD Alternate fornisce installazione testuale e supporta più hardware: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/. A partire da Quantal 12.10 il CD Alternate non è più supportato, per una installazione testuale ti consigliamo di usare la versione Server e poi installare il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop
<cristian_c> intanto io riavvio
<lyo208> con una stringa pronta: ubuntu@ubuntu:tilde$
<lyo208> mi dà questa stringa: ubuntu@ubuntu:tilde$
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> loginati
<cristian_c> davvero è scritto tilde?
<remix_tj> ~ suppongo
<lyo208> esatto
<lyo208> grazie
<cristian_c> lol
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, ciao
<cristian_c> anoncn_78, ciao
<anoncn_78> cristian_c, ;)
<mardel88> ciao, non riesco a rinominare il titolo di un mp3 nemmeno l'artista con ubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> mardel88, in nautilus?
<cristian_c> mardel88, quale software?
<mardel88> ubuntu 13.04
<mardel88> con proprietà del file
<cristian_c> lol
<mardel88> ho provato a scaricare easytag ma non so installarlo
<cristian_c> mardel88, clic destro -> rinomina
<cristian_c> bon
<mardel88> si, ma il nome dell'artista?
<krabador> mardel88, per tutti i tag di file musicali, ti conviene bazzicare con il lettori
<krabador> mardel88, vedi rhythmbox
<krabador> e simili
<cristian_c> mardel88, già quale lettore utilizzi?
<mardel88> rhythmbox va bene?
<cristian_c> *,
<cristian_c> mardel88, cosa usi, solitamente?
<mardel88> sono abituato con windows, non sono pratico di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !programmi | mardel88
<ubot-it> mardel88: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<mardel88> grazie ragazzi
<Bror> buongiorno
<Bror> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con l'ssh ?
<krabador> !chat | Bror
<ubot-it> Bror: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> mardel88, risolto?
<mardel88> non riesco ad installare file eseguibili nemmeno i dvd data con ubuntu13.04
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> mardel88, non si capisce niente, spiegati
<krabador> mardel88, eseguibili di che tipo?
<krabador> mardel88, niente di quello che va su win, va su ubuntu
<mardel88> ho scaricato unetbootin e non va
<krabador> mardel88, hai scaricato quello per ubuntu?
<mardel88> si
<cristian_c> mardel88, cosa devi fare?
<mardel88> devo mettere su usb ubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> mardel88, su quale SO sei , adesso?
<krabador> mardel88, se sei su ubuntu, ha il suo creatore di penne usb
<mardel88> sono su ubuntu 13.04
<cristian_c> mardel88, puoi fare come ti ha suggerito krabador, oppure installare unetbootin dal software center
<mardel88> grazie
<mardel88> ciao non so formattare una usb con ubuntu 13.04
<vice_> in che senso?
<skyfox> ddddd
<skyfox> salve
<hjubal> mardel88, per copiare un'immagine iso su USB con unetbootin non hai bisogno di formattare la USB
<Paul974> Ciao a tutti! sono nuovo! devo installare i driver per scheda video ati radeon 9250 su lubuntu 13.04  come si fa?
<cristian_c> Paul974, sicuro che lo devi fare?
<cristian_c> perché?
<Paul974> beh non vedo i video su youtube
<Paul974> e google heart non mi funziona
<cristian_c> Paul974, non credo che c'entri molto
<cristian_c> Paul974, i driver radeon già supportano entrambi
<Paul974> allora che problema ho?
<cristian_c> Paul974, vediamo
<Paul974> java e flas dovrei averli installati
<Paul974> flash
<cristian_c> Paul974, dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<cristian_c> Paul974, in un terminale
<cristian_c> Paul974, poi incolla su pastebin
<Paul974> ora provo attendi!
<cristian_c> !paste | Paul974
<ubot-it> Paul974: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Paul974> mi scrtive così:   ii  flashplugin-installer                11.2.202.297ubuntu0.13.04.1         i386         Adobe Flash Player plugin installer
<Paul974> ci sei?
<cristian_c> Paul974, su pastebin
<Paul974> si ho fatto!
<cristian_c> Paul974, o ci sono altre righe
<cristian_c> Paul974, non hai postato su pastebin
<cristian_c> *?
<massimo> buon giorno
<Paul974> non lo so usare mi sa, sono fermo qui:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5871088/
<massimo> sono nuovo di ubuntu, vorrei trasferire alcuni film  da dvd originale a pc ubuntu, che applicazione devo scaricare software center?
<cristian_c> Paul974, esce solo questo dal comando?
<Paul974> si
<cristian_c> massimo, uhm
<cristian_c> massimo, prova a guardare qui
<cristian_c> !programmi | massimo
<ubot-it> massimo: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<massimo> grazie
<cristian_c> Paul974, apri un browser e digita nella barra degli indirizzi: about:plugins
<cristian_c> Paul974, poi incolla su pastebin
<Paul974> ecco fatto: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5871107/
<cristian_c> Paul974, ok
<cristian_c> Paul974, allora, che pc hai?
<akis24> ciao
<Paul974> scheda madre asus A7N8X deluxe 2 gb ram disco sata scheda video ati radeon 9250
<cristian_c> Paul974, la scheda madre è nuova?
<Paul974> nooo avrà 5 o 6 anni
<Paul974> cpu athlo xp 2600
<Paul974> athlon
<Paul974> e così la scheda video...
<cristian_c> ok,
<cristian_c> Paul974, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep sse
<cristian_c> in un terminale
<Paul974> io ho scaricato i driver ma non so riuscito a metterli, se vado su preferenze> software ed aggiornamenti non vedo il driver ati
<Paul974> scrive così:  flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow
<cristian_c> Paul974, cos'hai combinato?
<Paul974> :)
<Paul974> non saprei
<cristian_c> Paul974, io pensavo che li dovessi ancora installare
<cristian_c> lol
<Paul974> invece?
<cristian_c> Paul974, il mio è: flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx constant_tsc up arch_perfmon bts aperfmperf pni monitor tm2 xtpr pdcm dts
<cristian_c> Paul974, invece cosa?
<Paul974> cristian scusa ma sono alle prime armi
<cristian_c> Paul974, però già paciocchi con driver
<cristian_c> XD
<Paul974> che devo fare ora? copio  sul terminale quello che hai scritto?
<cristian_c> Paul974, se hai notato manca sse2, che nel mio output invece c'è
<maroloccio> Paul974: fai una cosa alla volta
<cristian_c> Paul974, no
<cristian_c> maroloccio, già
<cristian_c> maroloccio, calma e sangue freddo XD
<maroloccio> in maniera ponderata e documentata
<cristian_c> ora non esageriamo :P
<maroloccio> se no entri in uno stato "indeterminato" dal quale diventa più facile uscire ricominciando che tracciando all'indietro passi che neanche sai più quali sono
<Paul974> l'ho installato giovedì ragazzi!
<cristian_c> maroloccio, heisenmberg?
<cristian_c> -m
<maroloccio> giovedì è un giorno risaputamente sfortunato in cui la fortuna informatica non arride?
<cristian_c> Paul974, prima regola: non pacioccare
<akis24> il caldo che effetti fa' ..
<Paul974> ma che vuol dire pacioccare?
<cristian_c> maroloccio, ma oggi è sabato
<cristian_c> :P
<maroloccio> lui ha esclamato: giovedì!
<maroloccio> giovedì!
<cristian_c> Paul974, che hai smanettato
<Paul974> ahh!
<Paul974> ok! ci sono
<maroloccio> in effetti cristian_c io amo la tua terminologia personale ma la gente comune ovviamente non capisce
<Paul974> allora ricominciamo!  il mio prob è che non vedo i video su youtube
<Paul974> e non mi funziona google heart
<maroloccio> cuore?
<cristian_c> maroloccio, -,-
<cristian_c> Paul974, quando hai installato questi driver?
<cristian_c> adesso?
<Paul974> stamattina  se li ho installati....
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> Paul974, il problema è un altro, come ti ho fatto notare prima
<Paul974> ma ho deciso di farlo perchè non vedevo i video e su un forum ho letto che poteva essere una soluzione
<Paul974> ok
<Paul974> capito cristian
<cristian_c> Paul974, prima di fare certe cose, è meglio domandare
<Paul974> che suggerisci di fare ora?
<cristian_c> altrimenti si rischia di mandare il sistema a carte quarantotto
<cristian_c> Paul974, non hai il supporto della cpu a sse2
<maroloccio> un accumulo di metafore.
<cristian_c> proprio perché è vecchia
<cristian_c> maroloccio, lol
<Paul974> qundi non potrà mai funzionare?
<maroloccio> cat /proc/cpuingo -> incolla output online
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> non ho detto questo
<cristian_c> *info
<maroloccio> * /proc/cpuinfo
<cristian_c> maroloccio, l'ha guà fatto
<cristian_c> -,-
<cristian_c> *già
<maroloccio> tutto l'output online
<cristian_c> l'ha già fatto
<maroloccio> link all'output?
<cristian_c> leggi sopra
<maroloccio> sono arrivato tardi
<maroloccio> cmq
<Paul974> marloccio guarda qui: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5871107/
<cristian_c> Paul974, allora, devi usare una versione di flash più vecchia, mi pare
<cristian_c> Paul974, sul forum c'è una discussione apposita
<Paul974> ok! ma prima devo togliere quella che ho giusto?
<cristian_c> Paul974, questa versione che usi richiede sse2
<maroloccio> non è l'output di cpuinfo quello
<cristian_c> Paul974, quella la rimuovi disinstallandola dal software center
<cristian_c> Paul974, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058#p4071617
<cristian_c> Paul974, rinuovi i driver che hai installato, anche
<Paul974> lo sto aprendo, non puoi seguirmi un attimo??
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> *rimuovi
<Paul974> sono su driver aggiuntivi ma non c'è niente!
<cristian_c> Paul974, e allora come li hai installati?
<Paul974> ti giuro non vedo niente
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Paul974, e allora come li hai installati?
<Paul974> mi dice: nessun driver di proprietario installato
<cristian_c> Paul974, e allora come li hai installati?
<Paul974> ma tu sei sicuro che sono installati?
<cristian_c> Paul974, io lo chiedo a te
<cristian_c> 'come li hai installati'
<cristian_c> domanda ripetuta taaante volte
<cristian_c> *?
<Paul974> ho seguito delle procedure su un forum ho fatto dei copia ed incolla su lxterminal....
<maroloccio> da cui, il principio di procedere un passo alla volta.. documentando.. :)
<Paul974> tutto qua!
<maroloccio> caspita.. "tutto"?!
<maroloccio> e che altro volevi fare!
<Paul974> niente infatti!
<maroloccio> cat $HISTFILE
<maroloccio> * cat "$HISTFILE"
<cristian_c> P16:15:27 <Paul974> ho seguito delle procedure su un forum ho fatto dei copia ed incolla su lxterminal.... <--- ovviamente, non capenddoci nulla, suppongo
<cristian_c> 16:15:30 <maroloccio> da cui, il principio di procedere un passo alla volta.. documentando.. :) <--- quoto
<maroloccio> ah ah ah ah
<Paul974> beh questo era chiaro!  ho soltanto seguito la guida passo passo
<maroloccio> ho generato una "massima" all'impronta! :)
<maroloccio> ho soltanto premuto guerra termonucleare globale
<maroloccio> greetings dr falken
<cristian_c> lol
<Paul974> non c'era scritto così
<cristian_c> Paul974, linka la guida
<Paul974> i rischi erano molti meno marloccio
<maroloccio> defcon 2
<akis24> meno male.... fiuuuuu
<maroloccio> Paul974: o linki la guida
<maroloccio> o estrai contenuti dallo storico dei comandi lanciati
<Paul974> http://www.chimerarevo.com/linux/driver-amd-catalyst-13-1-per-linux/
<maroloccio> (ovvero, lanciando il comando `history', o il comando `cat "$HISTFILE", ...)
<cristian_c> Paul974, guide farlocche
<cristian_c> fanno l'SO incasinato
<maroloccio> mi affascina l'ottimismo dei profani
<cristian_c> lol
<maroloccio> vorrei non aver scassato tanti computer sperando che le guide facciano quello che dicono di fare fino ad essere forzato ad essere così cosmicamente nichilista a proposito
<maroloccio> * facessero
<Paul974> ok ripeterò l'installazione di lubuntu ...
<maroloccio> a forza di scassare computer si diventa prudenti
<Paul974> ma tanto i video non li vedevo neanche giovedì.... :D
<Paul974> :))))
<cristian_c> Paul974, no
<maroloccio> giovedì è un giorno no per i video a prescindere
<cristian_c> Paul974, aspetta un attimo
<cristian_c> maroloccio, lol
<Paul974> ok cristian
<cristian_c> Paul974, vediamo di risolvere questo casino che tu hai combinato
<Paul974> bene
 * maroloccio tiene il fiato sospeso..
<cristian_c> Paul974, sudo amdconfig --uninstall
<cristian_c> maroloccio, attenzione all'apnea
<Paul974> cristian: dice comando non trovato
<maroloccio> strano
<maroloccio> type -P amdconfig
<maroloccio> oppure which amdconfig
<Paul974> stessa storia
<maroloccio> oppure: updatedb; locate amdconfig
<Paul974> ora dice questo:   updatedb: impossibile aprire un file temporaneo per `/var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db
<maroloccio> devi essere root
<cristian_c> Paul974, sudo apt-get remove fglrx-*
<maroloccio> sudo
<cristian_c> prova
<maroloccio> guarda.. a dire proprio il vero..
<maroloccio> qui si sta andando a tentoni.. e quello che farebbe capire cos'hai installato che è rimovibile tramite dpkg
<maroloccio> l'unico modo "scientifico" :)
<maroloccio> sarebbe fare dpkg --get-selections
<maroloccio> e postare l'output
<cristian_c> maroloccio, no, c'è un comando specifico
<cristian_c> usr share qualcosa
<maroloccio> per fare che
<maroloccio> un comando che fa che
<Paul974> ora dice così:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5871229/
<maroloccio> ti fa il report totale sul sistema? quello per i bug di ubuntu su launchpad?
<maroloccio> Paul974: non per battere sul punto.. ma cristian_c ti ha chiesto di seguito la rimozione di due pacchetti che tu, di fatto, non avevi
<maroloccio> il modo per evitare questo tipo di "andare a tentoni", specialmente se poi si provano a rimuovere cose che non ci sono, è dpkg --get-selections
<Paul974> eh lo so che non li avevo!
<cristian_c> maroloccio, occorre essere sicuri
<cristian_c> Paul974, ora, un altro comando
<Paul974> ok!
<cristian_c> Paul974, sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<maroloccio> cristian_c: ma "prova a rimuovere X, prova a rimuovere Y" senza aver controllato se ha X o Y è la direzione opposta della "sicurezza"?
<cristian_c> maroloccio, chiedi a jester, se non mi credi
<cristian_c> maroloccio, sempre quest'ultimo usa
<maroloccio> cristian_c: ma cosa
<cristian_c> maroloccio, è la cosa giusta
<cristian_c> maroloccio, non sto tentando di rimuovere pacchetti a caso
<Paul974> cristian ora dice questo!  sh: 0: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<maroloccio> cristian_c: non saranno a caso.. saranno anche proprio quelli giusti da usare.. ma nel caso lui li abbia.. e pare che finora sempre picche :)
<maroloccio> cmq: locate fglrx
<maroloccio> vede se è "da qualche parte sul sistema", se lo precedi con sudo updatedb
<cristian_c> maroloccio, ne ho uno alternativo
<maroloccio> è 'na sagra oggi :)
<cristian_c> Paul974, sudo ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run uninstall
<cristian_c> Paul974, scusa, ma tu non avevi la 32 bit?
<cristian_c> Paul974, percé hai installato i driver a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> :O
<Paul974> cristian dice così:  sudo: ./amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64.run: comando non trovato
<maroloccio> beh.. se non c'è nella tua dir corrente... ovvio che non lo trova
<maroloccio> per la terza volta, il signore dei tuoni e fulmini di ubuntu
<maroloccio> tale ubunthor..
<Paul974> ma io il file ce l'ho sul pc
<maroloccio> rammenta la gentile clientela che prima di eseguire un programma, vale la pensa di "localizzarlo"
<maroloccio> da cui il comando `locate'
<maroloccio> sì ma cristian_c ti ha scritto ./
<maroloccio> e `./' significa: nella directory corrente, e solo nella dir corrente e in nessun'altra
<cristian_c> maroloccio, da tutte le parti è scritto di entrare in /usr/share/ati
<maroloccio> ah, allora prima cd /usr/share/ati
<cristian_c> vediamo se c'è
<maroloccio> ma se non lo scrivi.. :)
<cristian_c> dovrebbe esserci fglrx-uninstall.sh
<akis24> sembra quasi come " locasi " ecco le origini di linux :)
<cristian_c> *perché
<maroloccio> sudo updatedb
<maroloccio> così locate diventa tuo amico
<maroloccio> e localizza le cose per te
<maroloccio> invece di schizzare a sx e a dx
<maroloccio> provando a vedere se si trovano i file :)
<cristian_c> maroloccio, diventerai il padre spirituale delc chan
<maroloccio> mi sembra un consiglio ragionevole
<cristian_c> *del
<cristian_c> :P
<maroloccio> considerando il tempo, l'energia e l'investimento emotivo
<maroloccio> fatto nel cercare col lumino nella notte
<maroloccio> vari script
<maroloccio> ora abbia trovato un grande amico: il signor `locate'
<maroloccio> il quale si preoccupa di fare le ricerche per noi
<maroloccio> grazie, `locate'. sei proprio carino
<cristian_c> lol
<maroloccio> quindi... giammai "vai nella dir X e VEDI SE C'È un file lì.. forse sì.. forse no.."
<Paul974_> scusate mi si é chiuso!
<cristian_c> Paul974, sei entrato in cd /usr/share/ati
<maroloccio> Paul974_: colpo di scena
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ?
<Paul974_> mi dice file o directory non esistente!
<cristian_c> lol
<Paul974_> i file sono nella cartella scricati
<cristian_c> Paul974, ma l'avevi eseguita tutta la procedura?
<Paul974_> ???
<cristian_c> lol
<maroloccio> da cui, forse per la volta numero N... è meglio localizzare le cose prima
<cristian_c> Paul974, quella della guida farlocca che hai linkato
<maroloccio> piuttosto che mandare gente in directory che non esistono sulla macchina
<maroloccio> prima o poi, locate ci sarà amico
<cristian_c> maroloccio, sì, si è sentito forte e chiaro
<cristian_c> :P
<maroloccio> ci vuole tempo
<maroloccio> sì cristian_c
<maroloccio> ma non per questa volta.. :) per sempre :)
<Paul974_> io ho il pc chiamato anna
<maroloccio> fai bene
<cristian_c> lol
<maroloccio> come le NAVI
<Paul974_> se entro dentro anna c'è una cartella scaricati
<maroloccio> in questo caso temo sia un gommone. quelli soliti dei poveri disperati che sbarcano in italia. poverini
<cristian_c> Paul974_, ok,ma poi cos'hai fatto?
<Paul974_> li dentro c'è tutto quello che ho scaricato, anche i porno di transmission!!!
<maroloccio> Paul974_: suggerisco un approccio per il quale fai una cosa alla volta e CI DICI cosa fai
<maroloccio> Paul974_: ma sì. mi sembra un'opportuna e proficua digressione
<cristian_c> Paul974_, mi riferivo alla guida
<maroloccio> parlaci di come vivi dissolutamente
<cristian_c> maroloccio, lol
<Paul974_> so italiano tranquillo maroloccio
<Paul974_> ma siccome so umano... non conosco tutto in questo mondo
<maroloccio> non avevo fatto il collegamento: ah.. il PC è "anna".. .QUINDIPERFORZASTIAMOPARLANDODICROAZIA
<maroloccio> la verità Paul974_
<maroloccio> è che sta cosa qui di aiutare a distanza
<maroloccio> funziona quando si fa un passo alla volta
<maroloccio> documentando ciò che si fa
<Paul974_> ci sto provando, ma tu sei più propenso a scherzare oggi, ma è sabato, quindi continua pure
<Paul974_> il sabato dovrebbe èssere il giorno per scherzare, e non quello dei video... giusto?
<maroloccio> il sabato è il giorno NEL VILLAGGIO
<cristian_c> Paul974_, lui scherza sempre
<maroloccio> nel frattempo davo anche il comando GIUSTO
<maroloccio> che RISPARMIAVA TEMPO
<cristian_c> Paul974_, comunque, dovresti spiegare cosìhai fatto
<Paul974_> ok, se Vi va possiamo andare avanti
<maroloccio> inframezzo l'ironia perché si procede lentamente
<cristian_c> *cos'
<maroloccio> e devo pur intrattenermi
<cristian_c> *cos'
<cristian_c> Paul974_, comunque, dovresti spiegare cos'hai fatto
 * maroloccio si siede nel posto del passeggero, lasciando lo sterzo all'ottimo cristian_c
<Paul974_> allora : inizialmente ho provato ad installare java e flashplayer
<Paul974_> ho controllato i componenti aggiuntivi su firefox
<Paul974_> java dice che è aggiornato
<Paul974_> flashplayer no
<Paul974_> poi ho provato a vedere se i video in streaming andavono con risultato negativo
<Paul974_> allora siccome non avevo installato nessun driver
<cristian_c> Paul974_, stop, mi riferiswco alla guida sui driver
<cristian_c> *riferisco
<Paul974_> ho tentato la strada ATI
<Paul974_> ed eccomi
<cristian_c> ok, mi interessa questo
<cristian_c> dimmi esattamente cos'hai fatto
<Paul974_> io non ricordo esattamente
<Paul974_> ho provato questa procedura
<Paul974_> ma in realtà ho scaricato 2 tipi di driver
<akis24> Paul974: ma hai seguito la guida ..dato comandi ecc oppure solo scaricato i driver  e lasciato li ?
<Paul974_> credo di aver pasticciato un po con  quel software che si chiama gestione di archivi
<Paul974_> ho scaricato e seguito la guida
<cristian_c> seguito vuol dire tutto e niente
<cristian_c> quali passi hai eseguito di quella guida?
<akis24> Paul974: hai usato gestore archivi sei riuscito a estrarre il file oppure no ?
<Paul974_> li ho sehuiti tutti ma gli ultimi 2 passaggi non me li ha presi
<Paul974_> quelli dove diceva autoconfig mi sembra...
<Paul974_> akis ho estratto poi ho lanciato il file col doppio click ma non è successo niente
<Paul974_> ma per me reinstallare nonè un prob
<Paul974_> mi ci h messo 20 minuti!
<akis24> Paul974: e ti sei fermato a quel punto ?
<Paul974_> ho riprovato ma sempre uguale
<cristian_c> Paul974ma ti aveva restituito errorri?
<cristian_c> *errori
<Paul974_> allora ho scaricato un altro driver , ho estratto e sempre col doppio click ma niente!
<Paul974_> no niente errori
<akis24> cristian_c:  credo non abbia installato per questione di permessi.. doveva farlo da root
<cristian_c> Paul974_, quale altro driver hai scaricato?
<cristian_c> akis24, non dice se gli ha restituito errori?
<cristian_c> *.
<Paul974_> qundo ho iniziato la procedura mi ha chiesto la password come sempre ...
<Paul974_> ho scaricato dal sito ati
<Paul974_> vi do il link
<Paul974_> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/linux-radeon-prer200.aspx
<Paul974_> la scheda é radeon 9250SE
<Paul974_> ho scaricato i 2 driver da 11 MB
<akis24> Paul974:  facciamo chiarezza hai scaricato i driver bene questo è certo  poi hai estratto i file suppongo giusto ?
<Paul974_> si giusto
<akis24> Paul974: poi hai cercato di lanciarli ed è partita la procedura oppure non si è avviato nulla ?
<Paul974_> nulla
<akis24> ohhhhhh
<akis24> bene
<akis24> cristian_c:  prego continua pure ora sai
<Paul974_> però questo dopo aver seguito la procedura nel link di prima...
<akis24> si si Paul974  capito
<Paul974_> quella che ho fatto da LXtermina
<Paul974_> *Terminal
<akis24> Paul974:  e quello che hai fatto da terminal ha fatto partire qualcosa oppure ti restituiva errori ?
<Paul974_> si ha cominciato a scaricare qualcosa   ci ha messo un po'..... ha cominciato a scrivere, poi ha aperto una finestra...ha cominciato ad installare
<Paul974_> e poi mi ha detto che aveva foatto ma dovevo riavviare
<Paul974_> ho riavviato
<Paul974_>  ho riprovato a vedere i video in streaming.... ma niente!
<cristian_c> Paul974_, locate fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Paul974_> fatto:    non succede niente
<Paul974_> scrive: anna@anna-A7N8X2-0:~$ locate fglrx-uninstall.sh anna@anna-A7N8X2-0:~$
<cristian_c> Paul974_, situazione assai stran
<Paul974_> dai reinstallo tutto
<Paul974_> poi che faccio?
<cristian_c> Paul974_, daora in poi evita di scaricare  i driver proprietari dai siti
<cristian_c> *da ora
<cristian_c> Paul974_, reinstalla, ma poi installa il flash giusto, come da guida sul forum
<Paul974_> ma come faccio per risolvere la storia dello streaming?
<cristian_c> Paul974_, ed evita guide esterne di blog se non sei eseprto o seguito da qualcuno
<Paul974_> non andava neanche da vergine!
<Paul974_> ok
<akis24> Paul974:  quando hai installato rientra qui magari ti si da una mano
<Paul974_> eviterò!
<cristian_c> Paul974_, te l'ho detto: ti serve la versione di flash che non usa sse2
<Paul974_> e dove sta? come si fa?
<Paul974_> :)
<cristian_c> Paul974_, te l'avevo anche linkato
<cristian_c> il topic
<Paul974_> si ma mi si è chiuso firefox prima e non ho più la cronologia della chat
<Paul974_> potresti gentilmente ridarmi il link?
<Paul974_> cmq grazie 1000 cristian_c, sei stato gentilissimo, e grazie anche a maroloccio
<maroloccio> Paul974_: io sono felice tu m'abbia ringraziato
<maroloccio> Paul974_: ma come sai, ciò che si scrive su internet è in chiaro..
<maroloccio> Paul974_: quindi so come la pensi ;)
<Paul974_> chi al fa mal pensa
<Paul974_> ti sei sbagliato sta volta!
<Paul974_> *mal
<Paul974_> ok ora vado, anche senza link, grazie di nuovo a tutti e due!
<maroloccio> ciao amico Paul974_
<Zio_Jerry> Salve a tutit
<Zio_Jerry> ho un problema
<Zio_Jerry> ho ubuntu 13.04 ed ho difficoltà ad usare il cavo ethernet
<Riccardone> eh ?
<Riccardone> il cavo ? la porta semmai :) il cavo va o non va ...
<Zio_Jerry> come posso farlo riconoscere ad ubuntu?
<Riccardone> che cosa ?
<Samul> intende la porta ethernet
<Zio_Jerry> eh sì la porta ethernet
<Riccardone> Zio_Jerry: se dai il comando ifconfig cosa ti risponde ?
<Zio_Jerry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5871473/
<Zio_Jerry> ecco qui
<Riccardone> Zio_Jerry: non vdo nessun errore ...
<Riccardone> Zio_Jerry: sei in Wlan adesso ?
<Samul> sì
<Samul> ci sono io con lui
<Samul> si è disconnesso ora
<Samul> mi ha detto che firefox gli restituisce "offline mode"
<Riccardone> allora è un problema di firefox
<Riccardone> deve impostare la modalità online
<Samul> sì ma su firefox con la wifi
<Samul> funzionava.
<Samul> e ha detto che nemmeno chromium funziona
<Samul> *chromium
<Riccardone> e il cavo è buono ?
<Riccardone> è forse un cavo cross ?
<Samul> sì
<Samul> su windows funziona
<Riccardone> a livello di interfaccia eth0 non ci sono problemi
<Riccardone> ora vado
<Samul> ha detto che nelle opzioni di navigazione
<Samul> "ethernet"
<Samul> è oscurato
<Riccardone> mmm
<Riccardone> starno
<Riccardone> mi tocca andare però ciao
<Samul> ok
<Samul> ciao
<Samul> grazie
<erik66> vorrei una informazione,posso installare ubuntu 64 bit all interno di windows 7
<jester-> !vbox | erik66
<ubot-it> erik66: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<erik66> grazie
<Samul> ok ora vado
<Samul> ciao
<Paul> salve! sono nuovo!
<Paul> ho apena installato lubuntu 13.04
<Paul> vorrei installare firefox
<Paul> come procedo?
<cristian_c> Paul, ma sei il paul di prima?
<cristian_c> paul974
<Paul> sii ciao!
<Paul> ho finito ora di reinstallare!
<Paul> ora è vergine!
<Paul> o quasi
<cristian_c> Paul, ok
<Paul> senti che cosa è successo
<cristian_c> Paul, non te la prendere, ci attabbiamo tutti tra di noi
<cristian_c> *arra
<Paul> appena connesso mi ha chiesto di scricare gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Paul, ora ti trovo il topic, prima non ho letto
<Paul> si ma senti che cosa è successo
<cristian_c> Paul, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=73&t=522058#p4071617
<Paul> appena connesso mi ha chiesto di scricare gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> Paul, pensa che di là mi hanno anche cazziato XD
<Paul> finito di scaricare comincia ad intallarli
<cristian_c> Paul, ok, segnati il ink
<cristian_c> *il link
<Paul> fatto
<Paul> mentre stava installando gli agg.. è andata via la corrente elettrica
<Paul> !
<Paul> ho ripetuto la procedura
<Paul> pensi ci siano problemi?
<cristian_c> forse
<cristian_c> Paul, hai il gruppo di continuità?
<Paul> no non ce l'ho
<Paul> perchè ti hanno cacciato?
<cristian_c> non mi hanno cacciato, ma cazziato
<Paul> cioè?
<cristian_c> Paul, infatti se va via la corrente, rimani fregato
<Paul> ma sembra che funziona tutto però!
<cristian_c> Paul, procuratelo
<cristian_c> ti protegge da sblazi di tensione e blackout
<cristian_c> *sbalzi
<ste_> o
<cristian_c> ste_, si entra così
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> :D
<ste_> exit
<orange_> buonasera ragazzi volevo sapere se era possibile istallare ubuntu su un hp.... riconosce tutte le periferiche (rete audio ect)
<orange_> ?
<cristian_c> orange_, provato in live?
<orange_> si ma ho necessita di metterlo sul disco fisso... voglio togliere l'hdd interno del pc che è danneggiato e caricare il sistema in uno esterno usb opportunamente partizionato
<cristian_c> orange_, su usb è un po' più lento che su hard disk
<orange_> eh si lo so purtroppo ma tanto è una cosa provvisoria
<orange_> alla fine il pc interessato serve solo per facebook e vedere video sul tubo
<cristian_c> mmmmm
<cristian_c> orange_, se funge in live , dovrebbe fungere anche su partizione
<orange_> perfetto grazie gentilissimo cristian_c
<drox_> salve a tutti
<drox_> chi mi spiega come posso fare a bloccare la navigazione ad un pc inserito nella mia rete senza però utilizzare un pc come server
<drox_> sempre che la cosa sia fattibile
<drox_> io uso kubuntu 12.10
<enzotib> drox_, hai un router?
<drox_> yes+
<enzotib> drox_, probabilmente dal router puoi impostare qualche regola
<jester-> blocchi il mac
<drox_> scusa i sono spiegayo male voglio solo inibire alcuni siti
<drox_> intanto grazie adesso non ho tempo ci risentiamo
<anoncn_78> sera
<haveswing> salve, sto per installare xubuntu, e linux in generale, per la prima volta su un vecchio portatile, qualcuno può dedicarmi due minuti?
<cristian_c> haveswing, secondo me, dovresti prima provarlo in live
<haveswing> perchè cristian?
<cristian_c> haveswing, per vedere se gira bene
<cristian_c> haveswing, è ,meglio non installare al buio
<cristian_c> +-,
<haveswing> ok, e come procedo a ciò? :P
<haveswing> hai un link, un qualcosa?
<URUS> non avete piu sentito catwoman ?
<cristian_c> haveswing, sì, nella iso è già presente la modalità live
<cristian_c> haveswing, il download è il medesimo
<cristian_c> URUS, è a pomiciare con batamn
<cristian_c> *batman
<URUS> cristian_c: ahhahaha
<haveswing> ok, quindi basta che copio quella in un usb e avvio il pc con quella inserita?
<URUS> devo usare la iso di super grub 2 per avviare ubuntu  , ma mi serve su usb, ,
<URUS> come procedo ?
<URUS> ho gia provato con dd e unetbootin, ma non va
<cristian_c> haveswing, ?
<cristian_c> haveswing, ti serve un software specifico, tipo unetbootin
<creed> salve
<creed> qualcuno mi aiuta?
<vlt> Ciao
<dario________> Uhuhuhuh
#ubuntu-it 2013-07-14
<cri> giorno
<akis24> giorno e buona domenica
<giacomo_do> buon giorno
<giacomo_do> ero sul canale lubuntu
<giacomo_do> ma dicono che parlano solo inglese
<giacomo_do> :-(
<giacomo_do> io ho un IBM R40
<giacomo_do> dove ho installato Lubuntu perchè ho solo 512 mb di ram
<giacomo_do> e 30 bg di hard disk
<giacomo_do> gb scusate
<cristian_c> e quindi?
<giacomo_do> cosa posos fare..ad esmepio non vorrei cromium ma opera
<giacomo_do> per gestire  ..meglio la privacy
<giacomo_do> installare java
<giacomo_do> flash player
<giacomo_do> sempre che si possa fare
<cristian_c> giacomo_do, da software center
<cristian_c> giacomo_do, puoi disinstallare e installare applicazioni :)
<giacomo_do> capito..quindi tutto da li?
<cristian_c> giacomo_do, già
<giacomo_do> pensavo fosse da fare da riga di comando .-)
<cristian_c> giacomo_do, volendo anche da command line
<cristian_c> come ti trovi meglio
<giacomo_do> essendo diciamo un newbie..
<giacomo_do> sò qualcosa
<cristian_c> allora USC
<giacomo_do> usc?
<giacomo_do> cosè??
<giacomo_do> scusa..
<akis24> ubuntu software center
<giacomo_do> ha trovato
<giacomo_do> grazie askis
<akis24> :)
<giacomo_do> ma usa volta selezionati e mesis nel carello come li scarico?
<giacomo_do> ok trovato
<giacomo_do> .-)
<cristian_c> lol
<giacomo_do> credevo fosse tutto da shell
<cristian_c> chi te l'ha detto?
<giacomo_do> sai l'ultima distro era una red hat 7.2
<giacomo_do> eoni fà
<giacomo_do> ma credo che dovrà imparare ad usarla comunque..presumo
<giacomo_do> sai ho provato a installare xp home sp3 su questo pc
<giacomo_do> ma era un mattone
<giacomo_do> quindi lubuntu mi sembrava la scelta migliore
<giacomo_do> leggera e linux
<giacomo_do> :-)
<giacomo_do> credo di aver fatto la scelta giusta
<skricciolo1981> buona domenica
<skricciolo1981> scusate avrei questo prob sapete come risolvere?
<skricciolo1981> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/264495
<skricciolo1981> http://imagebin.org/264496
<akis24> skricciolo1981:  non tenerne conto
<akis24> riprova perlomeno
<skricciolo1981> ok grz akis24  ma si puo eliminare allora la notifica che mi appare ad ogni avvio?
<akis24> skricciolo1981: si l'errore relativo alla prima schermata è solo il sistema di notifica che ha problemi
<skricciolo1981> ho riprovato 1000 volte è un mese che fa cosi akis24
<akis24> skricciolo1981:  due minuti ti dico come toglierlo
<skricciolo1981> grz duemila akis24
<skricciolo1981> akis24, ubu 12.04 lts per la cronaca
<akis24> skricciolo1981:  apri il terminale  e dai  gksu gedit /etc/default/apport
<skricciolo1981> fatto akis24
<akis24> skricciolo1981:  ora  sudo service apport stop
<akis24> skricciolo1981:  poi sudo service apport start force_start=1
<skricciolo1981> nn devo modificare niente su gedit che ovviamente si è aperto? akis24
<akis24> segui i comandi che ti passo skricciolo1981
<skricciolo1981> oki akis24
<skricciolo1981> fatto akis24
<akis24> skricciolo1981: alla fine salva e riavvia dovrebbe essere a posto ora
<skricciolo1981> aspe nn ho capito allora...akis24
<akis24> skricciolo1981:   sudo service apport start force_start=1  questa va incollata dentro il file che si è aperto ..
<akis24> e dopo salvi ovvio
<skricciolo1981> gli ultimi due comandi dove vanno inseriti?
<akis24> skricciolo1981:  alloa hai aperto il file giusto ?
<akis24> r*
<skricciolo1981> si
<akis24> skricciolo1981: dentro al file ultima riga  hai enabled=0
<skricciolo1981> no 1
<akis24> ecco metti 0 e poi salva e riavvia
<skricciolo1981> ok
<skricciolo1981> lol akis24 andato niente piu notifica tenchiu veri macc
<akis24> :)
<cristian_c> akis24, bravo, aumento di stipendio
<cristian_c> :P
<akis24> hahahaah cristian_c  :(
<skricciolo1981> XD
<Giulia> Ciao! qualcuno è in linea?
<Giulia> Avrei bisogno di una mano
<akis24> !aiuto | giulia
<ubot-it> giulia: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Uzzi> è normale che gvfsd-metadata mi occupi 1,6 Gb di ram?
<Uzzi> 1.6 GiB +  85.0 KiB =   1.6 GiB	gvfsd-metadata
<Boe> giorno raga! qualcuno di voi sa come si possono cercare determinate parole dentro i file (di testo ad esempio) con ubuntu 13.04? nelle vecchie versioni bastava fare: sistema-->cerca file-->opzioni avanzate
<Boe> (anzi risorse-->cerca file-->opzioni avanzate)*
<thebestneo> ciao a tutti, ho problemi a dare i permessi di scrittura su una condivisione samba: ho creato un utente messo nella write list, ho messo pure public, ma non riesco a creare cartelle
<thebestneo> o meglio, da shell collegato in ssh riesco, dal mount della condivisione che ho fatto no
<a7x> Boe, find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 grep "parola"
<Boe> grazie a7x , mi basta solo aprire il terminale, posizionarmi nella cartella desiderata e sostituire a "parola" il testo da cercare?
<a7x> Boe sì
<Boe> ok :)
<gdantimi> ho provato a dare mille mila permessi ma niente, continuo a non riuscire a fare operazioni di scrittura su condivisione samba
<cristian_c> gdantimi, ma tu sei thebestneo?
<lusy> ciao
<lusy> qualcuno sa come aggiungere la data sulla barra superiore vicino all'ora in gnome ??
<gdantimi> cristian_c, si
<gdantimi> ops èuscito
<asterix> Hi...
<asterix> gbye
<akis24> ciao
<pippo> ciao
<pippo> vorreiusare ubuntu su un ha esterno come faccio?
<pippo> vorrei usare ubuntu su un hd esterno come posso fare?
<akis24> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione
<pippo> grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<pippo> se lo installo su hd esterno non è che poi mi va a cancellare altro sul hd interno?
<akis24> no pippo se segui bene le istruzioni
<pippo> ok
<pippo> spero di non fare casino
<akis24> pippo basta fare attenzione ai vari passaggi
<pippo> qualr metodo mi consigli?
<enzotib> pippo, attento solo a dove metti grub
<pippo> cos'è grub?
<pippo> scusate non ci capisco niente
<akis24> pippo prima prova la live dal disco e poi quando familiarizzi fai il resto non partire in quarta .. e segui la guida  grub è il gestore dell'avvio di sistema su ubuntu
<pippo> appunto per questo ho paura di fare casini
<pippo> :)
<enzotib> pippo, il disco è sempre attaccato al computer?
<pippo> no lo metto solo quando mi serve
<enzotib> pippo, allora direi che grub NON va nell'MBR del disco interno, ma nell'MBR del disco esterno
<enzotib> che però quando viene attaccato deve essere impostato come disco di boot nel BIOS
<pippo> quindi cosa devo fare?
<enzotib> pippo, hai mai usato ubuntu?
<pippo> no
<enzotib> pippo, allora prova prima un po' la live
<pippo> sarebbe la prima volta
<enzotib> senza installare
<enzotib> e vedi come ti trovi
<pippo> si ok
<pippo> dove trovo sta live?
<enzotib> pippo, l'immagine ISO è la stessa
<enzotib> puoi usarla come live o per installare
<enzotib> pippo, leggi la guida che ti è stata segnalata
<pippo> si ok
<pippo> troppo casino meglio che lascio perdere
<enzotib> pippo, come mai hai pensato di installare ubuntu?
<quatar> ciao a tutti. Penso di averne già lette a bizzeffe di pagine di forum o di askubuntu o tutto il resto,  ma non ho ancora capito...
<pippo> per provare a vedere se mi trovo bene con ubuntu
<quatar> è possibile in modo non rischioso avere un dual boot funzionante ubuntu - win 8 su un VAIO?
<quatar> devo farlo su un computer non mio con win già installato, e non intendo mettere a rischio (più di una normale installazione BIOS) i dati e il sistema del mio amico
<pippo> io volevo provarlo ma ho paura di incasinare tutto
<enzotib> !usbwin | pippo
<ubot-it> pippo: Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<enzotib> pippo, se hai una usb libera, segui le istruzioni e prova la live, non ha niente da temere
<pippo> ok grazie
<pippo> allora scarico pendriveLinux?
<pippo> devo scaricare anche ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso?
<enzotib> pippo, sì
<akis24> si pippo ovviamente
<pippo> ok lo salvo su windows?
<akis24> si
<pippo> poi lancio pendriveLinux?
<pippo> giusto?
<akis24> si
<pippo> ok
<akis24> e poi scrivi l'iso di ubuntu su pendrive
<pippo> pendrive si intende anche hd esterno?
<akis24> intendo penna usb
<pippo> a ok
<pippo> quindi uso penna usb
<pippo> no hd esterno
<akis24> si cosi prendi confidenza
<pippo> va bene
<akis24> niente hd per ora :)
<pippo> pen drive da 8 gb basta?
<akis24> hai voglia...
<pippo> bene scusa se ti faccio domande sceme
<akis24> pippo chiedi pure ..
<pippo> ma voglio essere sicuro
<pippo> di non fare casini
<akis24> pippo il solo fatto di scriverla su penna usb ti mette al sicuro da tutto ..
<pippo> la pen deve essere vuota?
<akis24> pippo ci pensera il programma suppongo in ogni caso
<pippo> ok
<pippo> ok ho scaricato la iso
<pippo> speriamo bene
<akis24> lancia il programma selezioni l'immagine iso  e accertati che la destinazione sia l'unita' usb ... la penna per capirci
<pippo> ok
<pippo> set a persisten file size for storing changes cosa vuol dire?
<akis24> significa se vuoi rendere le modifiche permanenti
<akis24> puoi spuntare ..
<akis24> pippo cosi anche se installi qualcosina o cambi impostazioni rimangono applicate
<pippo> c'è una levetta devo indicare i mbquanti metto?
<akis24> pippo non ho idea metti 500 mega cosi a caso diciamo
<pippo> va be
<akis24> tanto ti serve per capire come funziona il tutto..
<pippo> ok sta scrivendo sulla pen drive
<akis24> bene aspetta che finisca poi quando riavvierai il pc seleziona all'avvio la penna usb per avviare ubuntu
<pippo> e come si fa?
<akis24> pippo dipende dai pc alcuni permettono d iselezionare cosa avviare premendo f11 come il mio a esempio  oppure da bios si imposta come primo dispositivo di avvio la penna usb
<akis24> pippo su altri pc cambia il tasto da premere in avvio ti ripeto dipende dal pc ..
<akis24> pippo comunque all'avvio di solito qualcosa è scritto a schermo nella sequenza di boot
<pippo> mi ha dato un errore can not open output file I:\autorun.inf
<akis24> quali tasti usare ecc
<pippo> ok
<pippo> a finito
<pippo> adesso riavvio?
<akis24> certo pippo
<pippo> ok
<akis24> e seleziona cosa avviare non scordare ..
<pippo> si intanto grazie
<akis24> figurati
<Pippo> ok
<Pippo> ciao
<Pippo> ho fatto adesso è partito dalla usb
<checco> ciao a tutti
<checco> che ubuntu mi consigliate installare,il 13.04 o il 12.04 tls ,e sopratutto a 32 o 64 bit
<checco> ce qualcuno???
<enzotib> checco, 13.04, se possibile a 64 bit
<enzotib> (cioè se il pc lo permette)
<checco> grazie mille,,, perche 64 bit?
<enzotib> perché no?
<checco> si si lo permette,,,
<enzotib> se il processore è a 64 bit ci sarebbe da chiedersi: perché 32 bit?
<checco> ma non ho mai capito la differenza,,
<enzotib> dal punto di vista dell'utente cambia poco
<checco> perche con windows mi consigliarono il 32 bit pur avendo possibilita del 64,per performans
<checco> ha bisogno di piu ram?
<checco> ho un pc da 3 giga di ram
<enzotib> no, va bene
<checco> okok grazie mille,,,
<checco> ci vediamo presto
<Samul> ciao a tutti
<Samul> vorrei sapere se su ubuntu 13.04 è possibile ridurre le icone del launcher ancora di più rispetto alla dimensione minima.
<dario_____> io non ho trovato modo.. può anche darsi che comunque ci sia
<Samul> ok grazie
<dario_____> ma non credo però
<Samul> altro dubbio
<Samul> http://i.imgur.com/QINf2La.png
<Samul> perché se clicco sull'icona di ricerca
<Samul> mentre non sto visualizzando il desktop
<Samul> succede quello?
<Samul> http://i.imgur.com/QINf2La.png fino a ieri non lo faceva
<dario_____> non capisco la differenza tra le due foto
<dario_____> ok
<Samul> nessuna
<dario_____> ma tu fai il click col tasto sinistro?
<Samul> sì
<dario_____> e se non stai sul desktop non si apre l dash?
<dario_____> *la
<Samul> esatto
<dario_____> mmm
<Samul> se non sto sul desktop, o se non ho finestre massimizzate
<dario_____> ho capito
<dario_____> strano
<dario_____> a me non succedeva
<dario_____> però non uso unity
<Samul> capisco
<Samul> da cosa potrebbe dipendere?
<dario_____> ho usato unity qualche volta per la live, la 12.04 e non si comportava qui
<dario_____> *comportava così
<dario_____> non ti so aiutare.. so solo dirti che  a me sulla 12.04 non lo faceva.. non uso unity però
<dario_____> non so dirti
<dario_____> aspetta che ti risponda qualcun'altro
<Samul> ok
<Samul> grazie
<Samul> :)
<dario_____> te lo facevaq anche con vecchie versioni?
<dario_____> quella è la 13.04
<dario_____> ?
<Samul> io ho iniziato dalla 13.04
<Samul> sono da poco con linux
<dario_____> ho capito
<Samul> e comunque
<Samul> fino a oggi
<Samul> non lo faceva.
<dario_____> ah
<Samul> ma, per curiosità, come posso installare altri window manager?
<dario_____> quindi non è un problema di distro?
<dario_____> o della macchina che usi??
<Samul> vorrei provare qualcosa di meno pesante di unity
<Samul> non credo sia nessuno dei due
<dario_____> Samul, cosa vuoi provare?
<Samul> stamattina ho installato degli aggiornamenti
<Samul> può dipendere da quello?
<Samul> dario_____: un altro window manager.
<dario_____> non è che hai fatto qualche settaggio strano??
<Samul> (gnome, unity, intendo quelli)
<Samul> non ho mosso nulla nelle impostazioni
<dario_____> Samul, ti consiglio di installare direttamente la distro con l0altro DE
<Samul> non so come si faccia
<Samul> come ho già detto, sono con linux da poco
<dario_____> come sarebbe?
<Samul> ?
<dario_____> scarichi la distro che vuoi e la installi
<dario_____> come hai  fatto con questa
<Samul> ah
<Samul> cioè
<dario_____> aspè
<Samul> devo reinstallarla'
<Samul> *?
<dario_____> sì..se non vuoi fare porcate te lo consiglio
<Samul> il problema
<Samul> è che l'ultima volta che l'ho fatto
<Samul> alla fine dell'installazione ubuntu crashava
<Samul> e perdevo il contenuto dell'hdd
<Samul> (menomale che avevo fatto un backup!)
<Samul> comunque dopo provo a riavviare
<dario_____> qui trovi le derivate http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download/derivate
<Samul> non credo risolverà il problema
<Samul> ma che c'entrano le derivate?
<Samul> cioè
<Samul> quelle sono utili su pc poco potenti
<dario_____> puoi provare a modificare il nome della cartella alle impostazioni di unity e riavviare
<Samul> ok
<dario_____> perché? chi ti ha detto sta cazzata??
<Samul> uhm
<dario_____> tu vuoi usare un altro DE al posto di unity?
<Samul> eh
<Samul> ma non voglio cambiare OS
<dario_____> ma no
<dario_____> non cambi os
<dario_____> sempre ubuntu è
<dario_____> si chiamano *buntu
<Samul> cioè
<Samul> io prendo la iso
<Samul> la masterizzo
<Samul> la installo SU ubuntu
<dario_____> nono
<enzotib> !enter | Samul & dario_____
<ubot-it> Samul & dario_____: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<dario_____> cancelli ubuntu
<Samul> facepalm
<Samul> ma non posso cancellarlo
<Samul> non posso fare backup per ora
<Samul> va beh, ne parleremo dopo
<dario_____> Samul, formatti ubuntu e al posto di ubuntu metti la derivata che vuoi
<Samul> ora devo andare, grazie dell'aiuto
<Samul\AWAY> a dopo :)
<enzotib> !away | Samul\AWAY
<ubot-it> Samul\AWAY: i messaggi pubblici di away creano confusione in canale soprattutto per gli utenti alle prime armi e possono interrompere una discussione in corso. Ti preghiamo quindi di evitare di usarli
<Samul\AWAY> ok sorry
<dario_____> Samul\AWAY, comunque se hai la hoome separata non è un problema
<cristian_c> ciao
<cristian_c> in questo momento mi trovo connesso via cavo
<cristian_c> e vorrei ripristinare la wlan
<Samul> eccomi
<cristian_c> si è spento il led misteriosamente
<cristian_c> Qualche idea?
<Samul> ._.
<Samul> no
<cristian_c> peccato
<cri> cia
<cristian_c> mapreri, ciao
<ElPerro> Hi to everyone I have truble with my wifi. I tryed to fix it by searching on internet but it didn't worked so i try here, can you help me?
<francescof480> ciao a tutti
<ElPerro> ciao
<francescof480> ho un problema audio, ho scaricato atunes ma non riesco a sentire nulla
<francescof480> mentre con altri programmi funziona
<ElPerro> il mio wifi non funzione, qualcuno puo aiutami?
<francescof480> sapete per caso a cosa è dovuto il problema?
<cristian_c> ElPerro, siamo sulla stessa barca XD
<cristian_c> spara
<cristian_c> :)
<cristian_c> francescof480, anche con l'audio siamo sulla stessa barca :D
<cristian_c> diciamo che io non sento proprio nulla
<francescof480> si ma a me il wifi funziona :D
<cristian_c> a me non funzanionano entrambi
<cristian_c> *non funzionano
<cristian_c> !info atunes
<ubot-it> Package atunes does not exist in raring
<cristian_c> francescof480, da dove lo hai scaricato?
<ElPerro> cristian oggi sono passato da windows a ubuntu ed è tutto il pomeiggio che ci provo ma non riesco a far funzionare il maledetto wifi!
<francescof480> da sourceforge
<cristian_c> !chat | francescof480
<ubot-it> francescof480: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> francescof480, che scede è? Broadcom?
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> ElPerro, che scheda è? Broadcom?
<ElPerro> cristian_c, di che scheda pari?
<cristian_c> ElPerro, la tua?
<cristian_c> scheda wifi
<cristian_c> *.
<it-39> sera
<ElPerro> cristian_c, non lo so come controllo?
<cristian_c> ElPerro, lspci -k
<cristian_c> !paste | ElPerro
<ubot-it> ElPerro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ElPerro> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5874902/
<cristian_c> sì, è broadcom
<ElPerro> ottimo
<ElPerro> sai come posso fare?
<cristian_c> !broadcom | ElPerro
<ubot-it> ElPerro: Dispositivo senza filo Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<Ric_> Salve a tutti
<Ric_> Volevo chiedervi una informazione. Attualmente ho installato XP e stavo pensando di passare a Windows 8, però volevo provare prima (magari per qualche mese) Ubuntu o Mageia
<Ric_> Attualmente io e mio fratello abbiamo 2 partizioni separate con installati 2 Windows XP (così che se ad uno entra un virus, l'altro non lo vede e può continuare ad usare il PC senza problemi)
<Ric_> Ora stavo pensando: ma se decidessi di installare nella mia partizione di XP, formattandola ovviamente, Ubuntu o Mageia, mio fratello continuerebbe a vedere la sua al boot iniziale?
<Ric_> Grazie
<cristian_c> Ric_, penso di sì
<cristian_c> Ric_, ma forse è meglio se provi lubuntu in live
<cristian_c> per vedere se ti ci trovi
<Ric_> cos'è in "live"?
<cristian_c> Ric_, http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_CD
<Ric_> Oh, non sapevo che potevo far girare un sistema operativo solo su CD, senza l'uso dell'hard disk! :D
<Ric_> Mettiamo caso che mi trovi bene, poi però come faccio a sapere se lui è ancora in grado di vedere la sua partizione?
<Ric_> C'è qualcuno che ha mai fatto qualcosa del genere?
<Ric_> Tipo Windows e Ubuntu sullo stesso hard disk partizionato in 2?
<cristian_c> Ric_, beh, è come installare ubuntu in dual boot
<cristian_c> è la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> Ric_, è un calssico
<cristian_c> *classico
<cristian_c> Ric_, ma per un periodo potresti provare benissimo in live, ti ricordo
<cristian_c> poi decidi
<Ric_> ok
<Ric_> il Live lo posso scaricare anche da questo sito?
<cristian_c> Ric_, il live è già contenuto nella .iso di installazione
<Ric_> Ah, quindi metto il cd e poi?
<Ric_> Devo seguire una guida?
<cristian_c> Ric_, e poi fai il boot da cd
<cristian_c> Ric_, devi impostar eil bios per il boot da cd
<cristian_c> *impostare
<Ric_> ah si
<Ric_> vero
<Ric_> e poi da lì, mi permette di installare, formattare o far partire il live?
<Ric_> Ma essendo il Live non installato su hard disk, come faccio ad installare nuovi software tramite ubuntu?
<cristian_c> Ric_, sì
<cristian_c> Ric_, hai ragione
<cristian_c> Ric_, diciamo che tutto ciò che accade nella sessione, sparisce dopo il reboot
<Ric_> ah ecco, c'avevo pensato ;)
<cristian_c> Ric_, quindi può andare bene all'inizio
<cristian_c> per i primi passi
<cristian_c> Ric_, per l'installazione segui il wiki
<cristian_c> !installazione | Ric_
<ubot-it> Ric_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> !gparted | Ric_
<ubot-it> Ric_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<Ric_> ok
<Ric_> Che poi, la prima volta che vidi Linux fu 12 anni fa... ma all'epoca era ancora in stile DOS... :D
<cristian_c> Ric_, non mi risulta
<Ric_> si c'erano delle distribuzioni che ancora non erano in stile desktop come oggi
<cristian_c> non è vero
<Ric_> A meno che il professore non ne avesse una vecchia
<Ric_> Sicuro?
<cristian_c> sì
<cristian_c> ma siamo offtopic
<cristian_c> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Ric_, comunque, cerca kde e gnome su wikipedia e vedrai che esistavano da molto prima
<cristian_c> *esistevano
<dr_> salve ho bisogno di aiuto
<dr_> mi potet dare una mano?
<francescof480> cristian_c ci sei?
<cristian_c> lol
<francescof480> allora
<cristian_c> !aiuto | dr_
<ubot-it> dr_: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<francescof480> dal live il programma non si installa
<francescof480> dice che non può installare tutte le dipendenze
<cristian_c> francescof480, quale programma?
<francescof480> -.- atunes
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> francescof480, hai controllato le impostazioni audio?
<francescof480> e non riesco ugualmente ad accedere alle impostazioni audio
<cristian_c> che ti dice?
<francescof480> Error, you need to install a application to configure the sound (pavucontol, alsamixer ...)
<dr_> praticamente ho provato a rinstallare l'mbr da linux solo che poi non mi si è più acceso il sistema operativo ho provato a installare xp col cd mi dava errore allora ho provato a sistemare il tutto con freedos ho formattato le partizioni e ho eseguito i comandi fixboot ecc. ma non riesco ancora a reinstallare ne xp ne linux xp mi parte ma l'installazione da errore il disco di linux non parte neanche.. sono disperato
<dr_> adesso ho un pc dove nn riesco a installare nessun sistema operativo
<cristian_c> francescof480, cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> dr_, avvia una live
<francescof480> quello che hai detto te, dal live ho provato ad installare il programma ed accedere alle impostazioni audio
<francescof480> e adesso aspetto istruzioni xD
<cristian_c> francescof480, non sono davanti al tuo pc
<cristian_c> postami i dettagli
<dr_> come faccio a fare una live di linux con un cd?
<cristian_c> francescof480, magari anche una schermata
<cristian_c> dr_, sempre lo stesso cd
<dr_> nn mi si avvia
<francescof480> è necessario che resti sul live?
<cristian_c> dr_, non fa il boot da cd?
<dr_> non parte
<cristian_c> francescof480, beh, in questo momento sì
<cristian_c> dr_, hai impostato il bios?
<dr_> sisi
<dr_> ma quando premo su cd
<dr_> non parte niente
<cristian_c> dr_, hai messo cd come priorità?
<cristian_c> dr_, premi cosa?
<dr_> certo cristian
<dr_> f12 e seleziono cd
<dr_> e ho dentro il cd che ho usato per installare linux
<cristian_c> dr_, a che punto si blocca
<dr_> mi lampeggia il trattino basso e nn parte nulla
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> dr_, ok
<cristian_c> dr_, che iso hai scaricato?
<dr_> l'ultima dal sito
<cristian_c> su che pc?
<cristian_c> dr_, nome della iso
<dr_> se provo da questo computer funziona il cd
<cristian_c> ah
<cristian_c> dr_, nome della iso
<dr_> quella in homepage
<dr_> per desktop
<dr_> infatti dal pc di adesso mi parte
<francescof480> provo ad indovinare
<francescof480> ubuntu 13.04 desktop 64bit
<dr_> si esatto il mio sistema è 64 bit
<cristian_c> 21:11:26 <cristian_c> su che pc?
<cristian_c> francescof480, fatto?
<francescof480> non so di cosa farti la schermata
<francescof480> il messaggio di qrrore te l'ho scritto
<dr_> come posso fare ragazzi?
<francescof480> se vuoi ti mando l'errore che mi spunta installando atunes
<cristian_c> !dettagli | francescof480
<ubot-it> francescof480: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<cristian_c> francescof480, no, mi interessa come accedi alle impostazioni
<cristian_c> francescof480, aiutami ad aiutarti
<francescof480> ah ok
<dr_> ma ragazzi come faccio? nn sò dove sbattare la testa
<cristian_c> dr_, potresti rispondere alla domanda
<dr_> quale?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> 21:12:50 <cristian_c> 21:11:26 <cristian_c> su che pc?
<dr_> ho un acer aspire x3810
<cristian_c> mmmm
<francescof480> Ho un problema con atunes, sto usando lubuntu 12.04  con interfaccia lxfce, quando provo ad avviare una canzone non sento nullla (nessun messaggio di errore)
<cristian_c> dr_, visto
<ale> ciao chi mi aiuta a recuperare un file da ubuntu?
<cristian_c> infatti è strano
<francescof480> @dr_ hai pensato che l'hard disk sia passato a miglior vita?
<francescof480> *possa essere
<cristian_c> dr_, il tuo pc deve avere qualche impostazione particolare
<cristian_c> francescof480, non c'entra niente l'hard disk
<ale> sto scrivendo dalla live e vorrei solo copiare su usb una cartella che sta nell ubuntu installato ma non mi da i permessi per farlo
<dr_> cristian come potrei fare?
<cristian_c> altrimenti il cd si avviava
<dr_> però il cd di windows si avvia
<cristian_c> francescof480, hai fatto?
<dr_> solo quello di linux nn si avvia
<francescof480> Ho un problema con atunes, sto usando lubuntu 12.04  con interfaccia lxfce, quando provo ad avviare una canzone non sento nullla (nessun messaggio di errore)
<dr_> e durante l'installazione mi da errore dicendo di rimuovere gli hard drive e i controller drive e dice che drovei fare chkdsk
<dr_> l'installazione di windows xp 64
<cristian_c> !ripeti | francescof480
<ubot-it> francescof480: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<francescof480> @dr_ prova a riavviare con il cd messo e all'avvio del pc tieni premuto il tasto c
<dr_> cosa farebbe il tasto c?
<francescof480> c come casa...la tastiera la "c"
<francescof480> dovrebbe dare priorità al cdd
<francescof480> su certi pc funziona
<dr_> si ma il problema non è la priorità
<dr_> perchè la seleziono dal bios
<dr_> e ti sto dicendo che xp va premendo f12 e selezionando il pc ma come ho detto sopra mi da errore e ho scritto che errore mi da
<cristian_c> dr_, ho trovato
<dr_> il cd scusa
<cristian_c> dr_, una discussione sul forum di acer
<dr_> grazie
<cristian_c> dr_, parla del tuo problema
<ale> ciao chi mi aiuta ad avere i permessi per copiare una cartella?
<cristian_c> !aiuto | ale
<ubot-it> ale: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<dr_> mandami link cristian
<cristian_c> dr_, non si può postare link esterni in chan
<cristian_c> guardo un attimo
<dr_> ok
<ale> Come si fa ad avere i permessi per copiare una cartella da ubuntu installato tramite un ubuntu live?
<cristian_c> ale, in che senso
<cristian_c> ?
<ale> ho ubuntu 12.04 installato ma non mi parte piu nemmeno da modalita ripristino
<ale> e ora sto usando la live cd
<ale> da qui vorrei recuperare una cartella prima di reinstallare tutto
<cristian_c> dr_, vedo dei consigli ma non soluzione accertate
<ale> l ho trovata ma non riesco a copiarla su usb perche dice che non ho i permessi per farlo
<cristian_c> dr_, puoi aggirare il problema, comunque
<dr_> d
<dr_> fammi sapere cristian
<cristian_c> ale, come la copi?
<cristian_c> ale, potresti farlo da chroot
<ale> tasto destro del mouse
<ale> copy
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ma una cartella della home
<cristian_c> ?
<dr_> ch conssigli sono?
<ale> ho una cartella sola da recuperare ma se faccio il copia-incolla non mi da il permesso
<cristian_c> dr_, è facile
<cristian_c> dr_, invece che live cd, usi una live usb
<ale> è una cartella che avevo sul desktop
<dr_> e come faccio a farla?
<dr_> in che modo la formatto la penna e come la masterizzo?
<dr_> e il file iso dove lo trovo?
<dr_> quello normale?
<cristian_c> dr_, però è un dual core, sei sicuro che sia a 64 bit?
<cristian_c> dr_, non è che hai masterizzato una iso a 64 bit per un pc a 32 bit?
<dr_> se avevo installato linux 64 bit a mi andava
<ale> come faccio ad avere i permessi per copiarla su isb?
<ale> usb
<cristian_c> su dvd
<cristian_c> dr_, non ho capito
<dr_> che avevo linux 64 bit installato prima che fosse successo tutto il casino
<cristian_c> ale, appunto, chroot
<ale> cosa devo fare?
<ale> chroot?
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | dr_
<ubot-it> dr_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<cristian_c> !chroot | ale
<ubot-it> ale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<ale> scusa cristian ma dimmi qualcosa di piu che cosi non capisco
<cristian_c> ale, se leggi la guida capirai
<dr_> in che formato la formatto cristian la pennina?
<cristian_c> dr_, fat32
<dr_> ed è meglio installare la 32
<cristian_c> dr_, fai scaricare la iso al programma
<cristian_c> dr_, su un pc dual core
<cristian_c> sì
<dr_> ok
<dr_> va bene
<cristian_c> mi sembra strano che sia a 64 bit un dual core
<dr_> e come faceva ad andare la 64 bit prima?
<dr_> andava anche veloce
<cristian_c> beh, infatti ho detto che mi fa strano
<cristian_c> non che sia impossibile
<cristian_c> dr_, su 4 gb sì, magari
<cristian_c> si sfrutta
<ale> non sono in grado di capire quella guida
<cristian_c> ale, qual è il problema
<cristian_c> ?
<ale> non so da dove cominciare con quella guida
<dr_> quindi scarico la 32
<ale> montare....
<ale> boooo
<cristian_c> ale, leggere è faticoso?
<francescof480> xD
<ale> ma non sono capace,.....non è facile per tutti usare il terminale....non so se te ne rendi conto...
<ale> partizioni...montare...comandi....
<cristian_c> ale, la wiki è fatta per i niubbi
<cristian_c> passo passo
<francescof480> guarda non è difficile, copi e incolli i comandi
<cristian_c> non devi neanche stare lì a ragionare più di tanto
<cristian_c> francescof480, appunto
<ale> ok provo a incollare i comandi cosi come sono...ok?
<cristian_c> e dove è ambiguo lo dice
<francescof480> e quello devi fare
<cristian_c> ale, ci sono tutte le spiegazioni in caso di dubbio
<dr_> per formattare la penna che dimesioni unità di locazione metto?
<ale> ecco ho incollato e copiato tutto è uguale a prima
<cristian_c> dr_, cioè?
<francescof480> ma non è che hai adto i comandi di "abbandono di sistema"?
<dr_> ho messo predefinitivo
<francescof480> ragazzi vado, @cristian_c grazie del supporto, tornerò quando ci sarà meno traffico xD
<cristian_c> dr_, ma su unetbootin?
<dr_> ma funziona su memory card che poi inseriro in una penna usb che legge le schedine?
<dr_> no per formattare cristian ho messo fat32 e mi usciva anche dimensione unità di locazione ho messo predefinite
<dr_> una domanda ragazzi poi quando sarò dal live come faccio a instalalrlo definitivamente?
<vlt> sera
<cristian_c> dr_, c'è l'installer sulla live
<dr_> capisco grazie mille
<dr_> e linux è proprio un gran sistema operativo peccato per certi programmi
<dr_> gia che ci sono posso chiedere come installare utorrent su linux che è il mio preferito ma non riuscivo mi dava errore
<dr_> devo scaricare qualche installer?
<Ali2904> Salve
<Ali2904> Come faccio a installare ubuntu da windows?
<cristian_c> Ali2904, non è una buona idea
<a7x> !chat dr_
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'chat dr_'
<a7x> !chat | dr_
<ubot-it> dr_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Ali2904> prima ho creato una chiavetta con LILI USB CREATOR ma non si a via e mi mostra una schermato con vari comandi cioè per dare un comando manuale
<cristian_c> Ali2904, prova con unetbootin
<Ali2904> ok grazie mille provo subito :)
<cristian_c> !unetbootin | Ali2904
<ubot-it> Ali2904: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Unetbootin
<Ric_> Ah scusate, io ho un pc single-core, quale versione di Ubuntu dovrei scaricare? A 32 o 64 bit?
<jester-> 32
<jester-> xubuntiu o lubuntu
<Ric_> E perchè, non Ubuntu?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> pc vecio
<Ric_> ah
<jester-> quanta ram
<Ric_> 2 GB
<cristian_c> e il procio?
<Ric_> AMD Atlhon 64 3500+ a 2.2 Ghz
<Ric_> E se scegliessi la versione a 32 bit di Ubuntu?
<cri> ciao
<dr__> come faccio a passare da linux 32bit a 64bit? se inserisco il disco con su linux 64bit non succede niente
<jester-> dr__: reinstallando
<dr__> si ma appena metto il disco nn succede niente
<jester-> dr__: quanta ram hai
<dr__> 4gb
<jester-> io ìl kernel pae comunque sopperisce
<jester-> che reinstalli a fare
<dr__> quindi non cambia niente?
<jester-> no
<dr__> li sfrutta tutti i 4gb di ram?
<jester-> se non fai grafica pesante manco te ne accorgi
<dr__> be io faccio phtoshop
<dr__> se è una cosa veloce lo faccio volentieri
<jester-> dr__: dovrebbe aver installato il pae quindi vede tutta la ram, controlla con comando free
<dr__> cosa scrivo?
<dr__> nel terminale?
<jester-> dr__: fotosciopp non esiste in linux
<dr__> ah comunque cosa scrivo nel terminale per vedere se mi usa tutta la ram?
<jester-> free
<jester-> free -m
<jester-> free -g
<dr__> in total mi esce 4034
<jester-> quindi tutta
<dr__> ma adesso che scrivo free -g
<dr__> mi esce in total 3
<jester-> te lo dice in gb
<jester-> -m in mb
<dr__> e quindi 3gb anziche 4
<jester-> 4
<dr__> io installerei la 64bit dato che cio gia il cd
<jester-> visto che mancano pochi byte a 128
<dr__> però avendo gia il cd con sopra la 64
<jester-> parte è riservata, vedresti la stessa cosa anche con la 64bit
<dr__> volevo provarla scusa la testardaggine
<jester-> dr__: reinstalli e vedi
<dr__> solo che quando metto il disco mi esce è stato rivelato un pacchetto ecc...
<dr__> e quando faccio
<dr__> avvia gestori pacchetti
<dr__> mi apre
<dr__> il software center e non mi esce niente jester
<dr__> come faccio?
<dr__> scusa ancora ma ho sta fissa qua
<jester-> dr__: devi fare una nuova installazione
<dr__> come faccio?
<jester-> se chiede di aggirnare dai ok
<jester-> e come hai fatto a installare la 32
<dr__> tramite pennina usb
<dr__> nel boot
<jester-> quindi rifai la stessa precisa cosa
<dr__> ora provo grazie
<drano_> ragazzi come faccio a installare winrar ? ho scaricato la versione linux scompattato il file e ora cosa faccio?
<drano_> non ho voglia di installare mille programmi per scompattare ogni file winrar è l'unico in grado di scompatterne tutti
<jester-> drano_:  sudo apt-get install unrar poi usa il programma di defualt
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-07
<AriesDark89> sera a tutti
<AriesDark89> oggi ho installato ubuntu ma per vedere dei video .avi
<AriesDark89> mi dice che devo fare un aggiornamento
<AriesDark89> clicco su installa
<AriesDark89> ma rimango bloccato su "attesa della chiusura apt-get"
<AriesDark89> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<krabador> AriesDark89, è ancora bloccato?
<akis24> giorno
<AriesDark89> ciao a tutti
<AriesDark89> ho un problema ad installare dei pacchetti
<AriesDark89> voglio vedere un film .avi e mi chiede di installare gli aggiornamenti
<AriesDark89> ma quando clicco su installa mi dice "attesa chiusura apt-get"
<AriesDark89> riavviandolo invece
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, hai installato ubuntu su hard disk, giusto?
<AriesDark89> non si blocca ma rimane
<AriesDark89> si
<AriesDark89> adesso riavviandolo l'installazione parte ma poi si blocca
<AriesDark89> come posso risolvere?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, non ho capito, cos'è che si riavvia?
<AriesDark89> io riavvio il pc perche mi dava "attesa chiusura apt-get" e riavviandolo l'installazione parte ma circa a meta si blocca
<AriesDark89> cosa può essere?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, ma la connessione funge, in quel momento?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, puoi postare l'intero output del terminale?
<AriesDark89> si ho provato anche quello
<cristian_c> sempre che tu stia utilizzando il terminale per gli aggiornamenti
<AriesDark89> ho fato lo screen ma come faccio a metterlo qui
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, apri un terminale
<AriesDark89> ti contattio in pv?
<cristian_c> no
<AriesDark89> dimmi
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, poi, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste ! AriesDark89
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akis24> !paste | AriesDark89
<ubot-it> AriesDark89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AriesDark89> luisiana@luisiana:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for luisiana:  E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/d
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, su pastebin, per favore
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, e probabilmente, hai anche aperto il software center
<cristian_c> che dovresti chiudere
<AriesDark89> ho chiuso tutto
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, no, il terminale, no
<AriesDark89> fato su pastbin
<AriesDark89> si ho chiuso tutto tranne quello
<AriesDark89> però non mi si chiude installazione pacchetti che si è bloccato
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, eh, ma posta il link al paste
<AriesDark89> luisiana@luisiana:~$ sudo apt-get update [sudo] password for luisiana:  E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile bloccare la directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile) E: Impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla directory di amministrazione (/var/lib/d
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, killalo dal task manager
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, su pastebin devi incollare l'output, non in canale
<AriesDark89> lho incollato
<cristian_c> non in canale , su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | AriesDark89
<ubot-it> AriesDark89: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<AriesDark89> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7759017/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, ok, ma devi prima killare la finestra bloccata dal task manager
<AriesDark89> come faccio a killarlo da ter
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, per killarlo da terminale devi conoscere il pid del processo in esecuzione
<AriesDark89> ah ok
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, apri il task manager
<AriesDark89> con ctrl esc non me lo fa
<AriesDark89> qual'è la scorciatoia cristian_c
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, dipende dal de utilizzato
<cristian_c> sei su unity?
<AriesDark89> come faccio a vederlo
<AriesDark89> come faccio a vederlo
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, il de?
<AriesDark89> ??'
<AriesDark89> come il de?
<cristian_c> <AriesDark89> come faccio a vederlo
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, sei su unity?
<AriesDark89> non so cosa sia
<AriesDark89> scusate la mia ignoranza
<cristian_c> !unity | AriesDark89
<ubot-it> AriesDark89: Unity è la UI di default da Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity è una shell per GNOME. Vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmbienteGrafico/Unity Guida uso e Configurazione: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/ubuntu-help/index.html  Per una esperienza simil-GNOME 2, vedi !notunity
<AriesDark89> si unity
<AriesDark89> cristian_c
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, apri la dash
<AriesDark89> ok
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, e digita: task manager
<AriesDark89> non va
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, in che senso?
<AriesDark89> scrivo task manager ma non si apre
<cristian_c> cosa non si apre?
<AriesDark89> task manager
<cristian_c> lol
<AriesDark89> cioè non succede nulla+
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, dicevo, se digiti quella stringa, non appaiono risultati nella dash?
<AriesDark89> si ma non nelle mie cartelle
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, ?
<cristian_c> in che senso?
<AriesDark89> mi da disponibili ricerche
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, posta una schermata
<AriesDark89> posso qui
<cristian_c> sì
<AriesDark89> ?
<AriesDark89> fatto screen ma come faccio a mettelro qui
<AriesDark89> ???
<cristian_c> !image | AriesDark89
<ubot-it> AriesDark89: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<AriesDark89> http://postimg.org/image/9c118agyz/cd18d4ae/ cristian_c
<AriesDark89> tutto bene?
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, esce soltanto shotwell
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, prova con 'monitor di sistema'
<AriesDark89> ciao a tutti
<AriesDark89> ragazzi ho un problema
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, hai fatto?
<jester-> !qualcuno | AriesDark89
<ubot-it> AriesDark89: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<marcello1> ciao a tutti. Mi consigliate per favore un software di grafica molto semplice da utilizzare soltanto per ritagliare e ruotare immagini? Mi sembra troppo lungo e complesso adoperare gimp per operazioni del genere. Vi ringrazio. Ciao!
<cristian_c> marcello1, assolutamente, magari ce l'hai già preinstallato
<cristian_c> con unity
<cristian_c> *'
<cristian_c> ?
<marcello1> per ora sono su debian...ma a casa, dove mi serve il programma uso xubuntu, cristian_c
<akis24> marcello1: prova fotoxx  dovrebbe essere nei repo
<cristian_c> marcello1, 14.04?
<marcello1> si cristian_c
<marcello1> grazie akis24 , proverò
<akis24> prego
<AriesDark89> ciao a tutti
<AriesDark89> scusate ma ho un problema
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, ti si è già risposto
<AriesDark89> scusa ma non ho letto perchè si è spento il pc
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ok, quindi non hai più il software center bloccato , giusto?
<AriesDark89> hai visto che non c'è il task manager
<AriesDark89> esatto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> AriesDark89, esce soltanto shotwell
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> AriesDark89, prova con 'monitor di sistema'
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, magari c'è
<AriesDark89> kmq che devo scrivewre nel terminale
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, digita: sudo apt-get update
<AriesDark89> mi dice questo
<AriesDark89> E: dpkg è stato interrotto. È necessario eseguire "sudo dpkg --configure -a" per correggere il problema.
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, fallo
<AriesDark89> bene e adesso
<AriesDark89> ???
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, adesso, riprova: sudo apt-get update
<AriesDark89> fatto
<AriesDark89> adesso riprovo ad installare i plugin per vedere gli avi???
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, dicevi che avevi problemi
<cristian_c> prova ad installare i pacchetti
<AriesDark89> aspetta
<AriesDark89> adesso mi ha dato questo
<AriesDark89> http://postimg.org/image/e899dq6i3/4221135c/
<AriesDark89> kmq i file adesso si vedeno ma non si sentono
<AriesDark89> cosa dovrei fare per sentirli
<AriesDark89> ???
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, ma è apparsa la finestra per l'installazione dei font?
<AriesDark89> infatti anche questo è strano... non è apparsa
<cristian_c> va accettata l'eula microsoft
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, devi guardare bene
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, aggiorna da terminale
<cristian_c> e posta su pastebin
<AriesDark89> come si fa
<cristian_c> cosa?
<AriesDark89> aggiornare da terminale+
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, poi sudo apt-get upgrade
<cristian_c> ecc..
<AriesDark89> ah quindi i tasti sono sempre qeusti per qualsiasi applicazione???
<AriesDark89> e se io ho n applicazioni
<AriesDark89> per ogni sudo apt-get update fa l'aggiornamento di n applicazioni?
<cristian_c> tasti?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, no
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, posta il risultato su pastebin
<AriesDark89> apposto
<AriesDark89> è andato
<AriesDark89> adesso si vede e si sente
<AriesDark89> quindi che era successo???
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, non hai postato nulla, quindi non possiamo saperlo
<cristian_c> :P
<AriesDark89> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7759361/
<AriesDark89> ma c'è un modo per mettere la  barra louncher in basso???
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, penso proprio di no
<cristian_c> poi non capisco perché hai scelto unity, visto che è poco personalizzabile
<AriesDark89> e mettere le applicazioni direttamente sulla scrivania senza che vado su usr/share/applicazioni/ "tasto destro aull'applicazione" e poi copia su... scrivania???
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, ma a quale comando si riferisce il paste che hai linkato?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, perché
<cristian_c> ?
<AriesDark89> upgrade
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, non va bene il launcher?
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, allora, digita anche: sudo apt-get upgrade
<cristian_c> e poi installa i pacchetti, sempre da terminale
<AriesDark89> è quela laschermata di upgrade
<cristian_c> scusa,
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AriesDark89> questo che fa???
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, è simile
<cristian_c> !apt | AriesDark89
<ubot-it> AriesDark89: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<AriesDark89> okok adesso tocca installare un similare di itunes
<AriesDark89> auguratemi buons foprtuna
<AriesDark89> me ne servirà molta
<AriesDark89> ;PPPP
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, non so se ci sono
<cristian_c> i similari
<cristian_c> e aifon litiga con ubuntu
<cristian_c> :P
<AriesDark89> ho visto
<AriesDark89> porca
<AriesDark89> dovrei installare wine
<cristian_c> usa mac os x o winz, no?
<AriesDark89> per poi installare itunes
<cristian_c> mmmm
<cristian_c> non so se funge
<cristian_c> quel discorso lì
<AriesDark89> sto provando a leggere ma nada
<AriesDark89> mac os x e winz cosa possono fare
<AriesDark89> ma come faccio a chiamarti in chat riferendom i a te
<AriesDark89> come tu fai con me???
<cristian_c> !chi | AriesDark89
<ubot-it> AriesDark89: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<AriesDark89> cristian_c: ok
<AriesDark89> cristian_c: trovato questo
<AriesDark89> http://www.lffl.org/2014/04/installare-itunes-in-ubuntu-linux-e.html
<AriesDark89> speriamo che funzioni
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, per favore non postare link a risorse esterne in questo canale
<AriesDark89> ops
<AriesDark89> scusate
<AriesDark89> che figura
<Matteogranata> buongiorno a tutti, avrei bisogno di un aiuto per pipelight ... ho provato di tutto ma non riesco a farlo funzionare
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, e comunque, direi di fare attenzione a installare software non presenti nei repository esterni a ubuntu
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, sopratutto se non sai bene quello che stai facendo
<cristian_c> AriesDark89, e comunque non è cosa di cui si può parlare in questo canale
<AriesDark89> ok
<AriesDark89> recepito
<cristian_c> Matteogranata, ma hai letto la guida sul wiki di ubuntu?
<Matteogranata> certo
<cristian_c> !pipelight
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'pipelight'
<AriesDark89> kmq a scuola usa
<cristian_c> Matteogranata, hai provato di tutto. Cosa intendi?
<AriesDark89> usavamo slackware
<AriesDark89> devo dire che questa distribuzioni di linux è molto intuitiva e molto più bella graficamente
<Matteogranata> installato wine, installato pipelight, installato un user agent e fatto emulare windows, disinstallato il tutto e rifatto da capo....
<cristian_c> !chat | AriesDark89
<ubot-it> AriesDark89: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> Matteogranata, linka la guida wiki
<Matteogranata> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pipelight
<cristian_c> Alcuni siti web verificano il sistema operativo prima di accertarsi se Silverlight sia disponibile. Se stabiliscono che si sta utilizzando Linux, mostreranno qualche messaggio di errore del tipo "Silverlight non è disponibile per Linux".
<cristian_c> su chrome o firefox?
<Matteogranata> nemmeno...sulla pagina test di silverlight mi dice semplicemente di scaricare il plugin (che non posso ovviament efare)
<Matteogranata> lo sto provando su chrome, ma su firefox mi da lo stesso errore
<Matteogranata> qualche mese fa ce la facevo, dopo la release della 14 non c'è verso.....
<cristian_c> Matteogranata, beh, devi chiedere ai dev se c'è qualche incompatibilità di pipelight con la 14.04
<Matteogranata> temo di aver sbagliato qualcosa, come faccio a togliere tutto e riprovare da zero?
<andrealeo> ciao, volevo un info
<cristian_c> Matteogranata, vai a ritroso
<Matteogranata> basta togliere dal software center?
<cristian_c> !ciao | andrealeo
<ubot-it> andrealeo: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<andrealeo> devo installare adobe flash
<cristian_c> Matteogranata, tutti i passi che hai eseguito
<andrealeo> mah quando vado x scaricalro mi apre una finestra
<andrealeo> e devo scegliare il programma x aprilo
<cristian_c> andrealeo, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<andrealeo> e devo scegliare il programma x aprilo
<cristian_c> andrealeo, non devi scaricare nulla
<cristian_c> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubot-it> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.310ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB
<andrealeo> cosa devo fare??
<cristian_c> leggi su ↑
<andrealeo> dove lo trovo il dowloand?
<cristian_c> andrealeo, ripeto , non devi scaricare nulla in ubuntu
<cristian_c> andrealeo, i software sono presenti nei repository ufficiali
<andrealeo> e cosa
<andrealeo> devo fare?
<cristian_c> andrealeo, l'ho detto prima
<cristian_c> apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<andrealeo> un termianle
<andrealeo> sarebbe
<andrealeo> una paggina internet?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> no
<andrealeo> cosa sarebbe?
<cristian_c> !terminale | andrealeo
<ubot-it> andrealeo: Guida alla riga di comando: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/RigaDiComando; vedi anche !bash
<cristian_c> !enter | andrealeo
<ubot-it> andrealeo: non spezzettare una frase su piu' righe. Non utilizzare il ritorno a capo come punteggiatura.
<andrealeo> okok
<andrealeo> paul@paul-HP-Pavilion-dv9700-Notebook-PC:~$
<andrealeo> ce scritto questo
<andrealeo> come ultima frase
<andrealeo> ha completato'
<andrealeo> ??
<cristian_c> andrealeo, posta il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | andrealeo
<ubot-it> andrealeo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> ri-uhm
<pindol> ciao a tutti
<pindol> ho digitato questo comando al terminale:cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm ,e questa è la risposta:http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7759628/  la domanda è :posso installare ubuntu a 64 bit sul mio pc? ho 2 giga di ram
<cristian_c> pindol, lscpu
<cristian_c> pindol, anzi, cat 7proc/cpuinfo senza grep
<pindol> cristian_c,  No such file or directory
<cristian_c> pindol, anzi, cat /proc/cpuinfo senza grep
<david_____> ciao ...
<david_____> scusate, posso fidarmi di ubuntu ? è sicuro da virus e malware ?
<pantera2000> lol
<david_____> sono nuovo nel mondo linux
<pindol> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7759678/
<krabador> pindol, no, 32 bit
<krabador> ed in ogni caso, un netbook, non puo' superare i 2 gb
<krabador> non ha senso una 64bit
<cristian_c> model name	: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz
<pindol> cristian_c, krabador grazie
<cristian_c> address sizes	: 32 bits physical, 32 bits virtual
<lucio> ciao a tutti! c'è cristian_c per caso?
<lucio> cristian_c_: ci sei ?
<krabador> lucio, chiedi, chi c'è e sa e vuole, risponde
<lucio> krabador_: cercavo cristian_c_: perchè dovevo fargli vedere dei risultati su paste
<krabador> lucio, pubblica lo stesso
<lucio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7759709/
<krabador> lucio, e non funziona il wifi ?
<lucio> krabador_: mi capita che si disconnette da solo e non trova più il wi-fi...
<lucio> e devo riavviare il pc per farlo riconnettere (automaticamente)
<epizefiri> Ave popolo,
<epizefiri> ho ubuntu 14.04 e ogni volta che dalla dash faccio partire nautilus mi mostra la mia home con le cartelle "nascoste" visibili.. ogni volta devo andare di ctrl+h . C'è n modo per risolvere?
<krabador> epizefiri, vai su preferenze, e togli la spunta
<krabador> epizefiri, apri nautilus, completamente in alto a destra c'è la rotella, ci clicchi, vai su preferenze e togli la spunta sulla visualizzazione dei files nascosti
<epizefiri> krabador, è tolta la spunta.. infatti se apro il nautilus dal desktop i files nascosti non li vedo, l'errore me lo da solo da "unity"
<epizefiri> cioè la barra di sinistra di unity che non so come si chiami.. unitybar forse
<krabador> epizefiri, allora, se lo apri, vai a vedere la spunta, è assente, ma hai i files nascosti già visibili, mettila, chiudi , riapri, toglila, chiudi e riapri
<epizefiri> ok, ci provo subito
<epizefiri> krabador, sembrerebbe che ci siamo
<epizefiri> grazie
<krabador> epizefiri, perfett o
<krabador> lucio, disabilitando e riabilitando , via software, il wifi, non succede nulla ?
<lucio> krabador_: come si fa?
<krabador> lucio, impostazioni di sistema --- rete
<lucio> krabador_: nulla
<Guest9831> salve, ho la versione Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS sul laptop: ho scaricato un aggiornamento dei drivers hardware e non mi funziona più il touchpad (forse sono stati disabilitati i pacchetti che lo gestivano). Qualcuno sa come risolvere questo problema? Grazie
<AriesDark89> ciao a tutti
<AriesDark89> ho bisogno di una mano
<AriesDark89> devo cambiare il nome del mio pc
<AriesDark89> da
<AriesDark89> luisiana@stefano
<AriesDark89> a
<AriesDark89> PC-Stefano@Stefano
<AriesDark89> prima di entrare in chat ho eseguito la guida su questo forum
<AriesDark89> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=3901847
<AriesDark89> qualcuno mi può aiutare
<AriesDark89> ???
<b00k3r> !qualcuno | AriesDark89
<ubot-it> AriesDark89: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<b00k3r> AriesDark89 prima della chiocciola di solito c'è l'user
<b00k3r> dopo la chiocciola l'hostname
<b00k3r> tu che devi cambiare?
<AriesDark89> ah ok quindi l'user prima della chiocciola e il nome del pc prima della chiocciola giusto?
<AriesDark89> io devo cambiare il nome del pc
<AriesDark89> il nome dell'utente
<b00k3r> AriesDark89 quindi la parte dopo la chiocciola?
<AriesDark89> se dopo la chiocciola c'è il nome del pc si?
<AriesDark89> !!!
<b00k3r> AriesDark89 si
<AriesDark89> e anche il nome utente
<b00k3r> per il nome utente.. devi creare un nuovo user
<AriesDark89> per forza?
<AriesDark89> quindi dovrei creare un nuovo user(perdo i programmi che ho installato) e poi cancello quello precedente?
<b00k3r> oppure da terminale con usermod -l newname oldname
<AriesDark89> ok
<b00k3r> AriesDark89 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/change_username
<AriesDark89> una domanda c'è un comando per resettare ubuntu dall'inizio?
<AriesDark89> così rinizio la procedura da capo
<AriesDark89> ???
<beavis> ciao mi si è rotta la scheda video ne ho messa una nuova nvidia gt610 ma dopo la pagina di richiesta password lo schermo diventa nero
<beavis> e non posso fare nulla
<beavis> come posso fare?
<beavis> ulteriore problema non mi lascia accedere al  wifi e non ho modo  di attaccarlo al modem..
<beavis> dovrei probabilmente entrare da root e dirgli di escludere i parametri vecchi della scheda video 3d ecc..
<beavis> ma non so come fare..
<Matty100> ciao
<Matty100> ho un problema
<Matty100> heeey
<giuseppe1_> ciao
<giuseppe1_> cosa uso con ubuntu 10.04 per formattare una chiavetta usb?
<cybernova> giuseppe1_, ubuntu 10.04 non è più supportata
<giuseppe1_> cybernova, scusa è 12.04
<giuseppe1_> che programma si deve usare per formattare una chiavetta usb con ubuntu 12.04?
<frezli> usa il programma "disco" oppure come faccio io installa gparted e fallo partire con sudo gparted
<krabador> giuseppe1_, da quale sistema?
<giuseppe1_> frezli, io ho gparted ma la voce formatta non è evidenziata
<giuseppe1_> krabador, 12.04
<frezli> fallo partire da terminale con : sudo gparted
<krabador> giuseppe1_, hai 12.04 ,e devi fare chiavetta con 12.04?
<giuseppe1_> krabador, HO ubuntu 12.04 e la chiavetta è in fat32
<frezli> nessun problema con gparted una volta avviato con sudo seleziona la chiavetta poi pulsante sinistro e fai smonta
<frezli> una volta smontata puoi fare di tutto , elimina partizione crea nuova o quello che vuoi
<krabador> frezli, tasto destro
<giuseppe1_> frezli, non so usare il terminale,come faccio a selezionare una voce?
<frezli> si destro
<frezli> apri terminale e scrivi questo : sudo gparted
<krabador> giuseppe1_, aprilo tranquillamente , e poi, come detto da frezli
<krabador> scrivi sudo gparted
<krabador> e parte il software
<krabador> se non ce l'hai installato
<krabador> sudo apt-get install gparted
<frezli> lo uso tutti i giorni è semplicissimo
<giuseppe1_> frezli, ecco il trucco prima bisogna smontare.grazie e grazie anche a krabador
<frezli> è si
<krabador> giuseppe1_, frezli sbagliando tasto, te lo aveva segnalato
<krabador> puoi dirgli che ha un brutto nick, ma non che non te l'aveva detto
<krabador> :D
<frezli> attento a non sbagliare lettera dell'unità tipo sdb sdc
<krabador> !gparted | giuseppe1_
<ubot-it> giuseppe1_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<fabrizio_> salve a tutti
<fabrizio_> io uso ubuntu 14.04 . Come browser uso cromium . Vorrei stamparmi delle immagini che appaiono clicckando su un link da un sito. Come posso fare?
<fabrizio_> non è un sito porno o simile
<fabrizio_> http://www.theironthrone.it/it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=377&Itemid=226
<fabrizio_> volevo stamparmi le mappe
<fabrizio_> c' è nessuno?
<cybernova> !chat | fabrizio_
<ubot-it> fabrizio_: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<fabrizio_> grazie
<mau87> Buona sera
<mau87> c'è qualcuno?
<cybernova> !qualcuno | mau87
<ubot-it> mau87: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<mau87> ok
<mau87>  mi serve aiuto
<mau87>  crash ubuntu 14.04
<cybernova> !dettagli | mau87
<ubot-it> mau87: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<mau87> Ubuntu 14.04 , problema: crash del sistema mentre navigo in internet (sia Chrome e Mozilla) blocco di mouse e tastiera , nessuna combinazione di tasti funzionano, l'unica soluzione è premere tasto accensione pc. Interfaccia: Unity. Pc:  Intel® Core™2 Quad CPU Q9400 @ 2.66GHz × 4  Versione di Ubuntu a 64 bit
<cybernova> mau87, ma viene riportato un messaggio di errore o semplicemente resta bloccato tutto?
<mau87> niente tutto fermo
<cybernova> mau87, hai qualche plugin particolare installato?
<mau87> grafico o audio
<giuseppe1_> non riesco ad aggiornare il sistema ( ubuntu 12.04 )mi da questo errore e non riesco a ripararlo.http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7761867/
<cybernova> mau87, cosa?
<mau87> si ho installato Ubuntu restricted
<mau87> avete capito?
<cybernova> mau87, che scheda grafica hai?
<mau87> Nvidia
<mau87> dovrei cercarti i dettagli  forse
<cybernova> mau87, e utilizzi driver grafico nvidia o il nouveau?
<mau87> Gallium 0.4 on NV94 non so se sia l'informazione giusta
<cybernova> mau87, no, non è il modello di scheda video, leggi la domanda che ti ho posto sopra
<mau87> scusa son nuovo di Ubuntu, non lo so
<cybernova> mau87, se non lo sai probabilmente stai utilizzando ora i driver nouveau che sono quelli open
<mau87> bene
<cybernova> mau87, prova a cambiarlo con il driver nvidia
<mau87> come
<mau87> ho trovato!! :)
<mau87> è Noveou
<mau87> :)
<cybernova> mau87, ok allora vedi anche la scelta degli altri driver nvidia?
<mau87> si
<cybernova> mau87, ok allora seleziona quello con la dicitura (testato) e applica le modifiche
<mau87> c'è proprietario testato, e  solo testato 2 versioni
<cybernova> mau87, utilizza il proprietario testato
<mau87> ok
<mau87> errore di Ubuntu:(
<cybernova> mau87, cosa ti dice?
<mau87> che ha riscontrato un errore interno
<giuseppe1_> non riesco ad aggiornare il sistema ( ubuntu 12.04 )mi da questo errore :.http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7761867/
<mau87> premo continua e  avvio la macchina
<mau87> grazie infinite :)!! In caso tornerò qui se il problema non è risolto
<cybernova> mau87, controlla che ora utilizzi i driver nvidia e vedi se ti si blocca ancora
<lucacavou> ciao
<krabador> salve
<lucacavou> posso esporre un piccolo problema che mi si è presentato dopo l'installazione di ubuntu 14.04?
<krabador> lucacavou, chiedi
<lucacavou> installazione completata, riavvio il pc, fino alla schermata del login tutto ok....quando si carica il desktop sembra che tastiera e mouse non diano più segni di vita
<krabador> lucacavou, che tastiera e mouse ha
<krabador> hai?
<krabador> pc fisso, con quale motherboard / cpu / ram / scheda video ?
<jester-> sera
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-08
<AlessiaUbuntu> qualcuno mi può aiutare a disabilitare il login automatico (14.04) ho messo in off l'opzione ma non funziona
<akis24> giorno
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> qualcuno ha provato chrome-remote-desktop ?
<cybernova> !chat | sacarde
<ubot-it> sacarde: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<sacarde> ok
<giuseppe1_> buongiorno a tutti
<giuseppe1_>  non riesco ad aggiornare il sistema ( ubuntu 12.04 )mi da questo errore :.http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7761867/
<cristian_c> giuseppe1_, con quale comando?
<giuseppe1_> cristian_c, con una finestra che si è aperta tentando di aggiornare " ripara pacchetti "
<cristian_c> giuseppe1_, quindi, non da terminale?
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, mi si è scollegata la chiavetta per cui non ho visto la tua risposta
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, apri un terminale
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> anzi, prima chiudi qualunque finestra del software center
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, in un terminale, digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> risultato su pastebin
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7764802/
<cristian_c> ehm
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> anzi, prima chiudi qualunque finestra del software center
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, è tutto chiuso
<cristian_c> non risulta
<cristian_c> E: Impossibile impostare il blocco /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Risorsa temporaneamente non disponibile)
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, sulla barra in alto c'è un segnale stradale di senso unico
<cristian_c> hai qualche apt aperto
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, cliccaci sopra
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, si è verificato un errore.....di solito questo significa che i pacchetti  installati presentano delle dipendenze irrisolte
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, chiudi tutte le finestre e popup aperti
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, ok
<cristian_c> poi ridigita il comando nel terminale
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, stesso risultato di prima
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, hai ancora l'icona sul pannello?
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, si
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, clic destro su essa
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, destro o sin.il messaggio è sempre quello
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, non appare il menù?
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, peraltro, sembra tu non abbia postato il messaggio completo
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, oltre al messaggio appare:mostra aggiornamenti, mostra notifiche,preferenze
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, apri un terminale e digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> il risultato su pastebin
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7764868/
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, perché hai un sources.list completamente vuoto?
<cristian_c> O__O
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, non ti so rispondere
<cristian_c> questa è una brutta risposta
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, hai pacioccato con i file dei repository?
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, no non ne sono in grado
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, eppure i repository non si cancellano da soli
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, quel file è stato aperto e modificato, cancellando tutta la lista dei repo
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, hai consultato guide prese sul web?
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, sono mesi che il pc è in queste condizioni.non ho fatto cose strane.mi consigli di installare ubuntu 14.04?
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, assolutamente
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, ma, quel file non si modifica da solo
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, si?
<cristian_c> qualcuno ha elimiinato la lista dei repo
<cristian_c> e quel qualcuno potresti essere tu
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, forse mia moglie inavvertitamente
<giuseppe1__> ma lei ne sa ancora meno del sottoscritto
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, dunque, per modificare quel file occorrono i permessi di root al comando
<cristian_c> in scirttura
<cristian_c> quindi, un sudo da qualche parte l'avrai infilato
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, allora è impossibile che sia stata lei
<cristian_c> a meno che tu non ti sia loggato come root
<cristian_c> pratica pericolosa
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, quindi ti consiglio di stare attento quando svolgi operazioni da temrinale
<cristian_c> *terminale
<cristian_c> e nel caso, di chiedere prima consiglio qui in irc o sul forum di ubuntu
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, non ne so molto neppure io.Io quando appare la finestra degli aggiornamenti aggiorno e basta
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, certo, ma questo non causa i problemi che ho visto
<cristian_c> hai completamente brasato la lista dei repository
<cristian_c> il che ti impedisce di eseguire qualsiasi aggiornamento
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, cosa mi consigli di fare?
<cristian_c> il tutto è stato fatto compiendo azioni sconsiderate non standard
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, al limite potresti (se non hai fatti altri danni), copiare un sources.list tutto nuovo
<cristian_c> naturalmente, sono all'oscuro di qualsiasi altro danno che eventualmente puoi aver fatto
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, e come si fa?
<cristian_c> *fatto
<cristian_c> !sources
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, quale ubuntu stai utilizzando?
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, 12.04
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, ok
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, vai qui
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList#Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_.2BAKs-Precise_Pangolin.2BALs-
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, termina la sessione e ritorna sul desktop
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, potrei aggiornare alla 14.04?
<cristian_c> poi apri il file sources.list con: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, non puoi aggiornare nulla perché non hai più i repository
<cristian_c> in quanto li hai eliminati
<cristian_c> comunque, la 12.04 sarà ancora supportata a lungo
<krabador> giuseppe1__, puoi rifare il sources.list,e far funzionare quella che hai
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, aperto il file con il comando, inserisci le righe qui presenti: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList#Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_.2BAKs-Precise_Pangolin.2BALs-
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, volendo anche quelle quattro relative a backports e partner
<krabador> passare alla 14.04 lo puoi e lo potevi fare a prescindere di risolvere il problema di questa
<krabador> ok partner ma backports lasciali stare
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, fatto queste segui le istruzioni nell'editore per salvar eil file e uscire da nano
<krabador> praticamente , ctrl x, ti chiedera di salvare, digli si, e conferma il nome del file
<cristian_c> *editor
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, chiuso l'editor, sempre nel terminale digita: sudo apt-get update
<cristian_c> se tutto va bene, dovresti poter riaprire il gestore aggiornamenti senza problemi
<krabador> giuseppe1__, pastebinna il sudo apt-get update
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, scusa ma non ho capito bene questo comando nel terminale? sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, questo comando apre l'editor di testo nel terminale
<cristian_c> a prescindere da qualsiasi ubuntu tu stia utilizzando
<cristian_c> e in particolare, apre il file indicato in scrittura
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, fatto e poi
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, come ti ha suggerito anche krabador inserisci le righe a quel link: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList#Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_.2BAKs-Precise_Pangolin.2BALs-
<cristian_c> e in più le due dei Partner
<cristian_c> senza backports
<cristian_c> in totale otto righe
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, se non sei sicuro, pastebinna il file ottenuto
<krabador> giuseppe1__, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, incolla quello che trovi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList#Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_.2BAKs-Precise_Pangolin.2BALs-    e i partner
<krabador> poi ctrl x, assecondi tutto
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e pastebin
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, ma di righe ne sono uscite almeno 16 ti mando una immagine?
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, su pastebin
<cristian_c> copia-incolla
<giuseppe1__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7764946/
<krabador> ciao pino
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, da dove hai preso le prime righe?
<cristian_c> nel paste precedente non c'erano
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, inoltre, non hai incollato le righe che ti sono state indicate
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, ti metto in paste il sources.list corretto
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, questo è uscito dal comando :l'out put del terminale non scorre in su e giu
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, questo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7764975/
<krabador> allora giuseppe1__ , sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krabador> cancella tutto
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, ovviamente si può scorrere
<krabador> incolla questo http://pastie.org/pastes/9367374/text
<krabador> salva
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<giuseppe1__> krabador, scusa ma incollo in un terminale nuovo? perche nella pagina GNU nano non ci riesco
<krabador> giuseppe1__, cosa non è chiaro di "allora giuseppe1__ , sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list "
<giuseppe1__> krabador, ha scusa mi era sfuggito " gedit "
<giuseppe1__> krabador, sta lavorando sta scrivendo una enciclopedia
<hilvi_> ciao piacere sono marco e sono nuovo di questa chat e di ubuntu:)
<giuseppe1__> krabador, purtroppo la mia chiavetta ha un pessimo segnale e di tanto in tanto passa in gsm con conseguente blocco dello scaricamento
<krabador> giuseppe1__, male, devi fare queste operazioni da una connessione stabile
<giuseppe1__> krabador, io di solito estraggo la chiavetta e mi ricollego con questa pratica la chiavetta di solito si ricollega in 3g.posso farlo interrompendo questa operazione?
<pantera2000> no
<pantera2000> giuseppe1__: hai solo la possibilità di collegarti con la chiavetta?
<giuseppe1__> pantera2000, io abito dove osano le aquile,questa è l'unica possibilità
<pantera2000> uhm
<giuseppe1__> il terminale è fermo al 96%
<hilvi_> avrei bisogno di una spiegazione su come far partire o in macchina virtuale un os o solo un programma in emulazione:)
<krabador> !virtualbox | hilvi_
<ubot-it> hilvi_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<hilvi_> grazie mille:)
<krabador> giuseppe1__, non interrompere nulla
<giuseppe1__> krabador, ok ma alle volte la chiavetta stessa si scollega da sola!
<krabador> giuseppe1__, non è una connessione stabile purtroppo
<krabador> per questo non è assolutamente indicata per le operazioni di sistema
<cristian_c> oltre che esaurire il traffico a disposizione :D
<giuseppe1__> krabador, adesso la luce sulla chiavetta è tornato blu ( 3g ) purtroppo o questa connessione o il nulla
<krabador> giuseppe1__, è un notebook?
<giuseppe1__> krabador, si
<giuseppe1__> krabador, adesso è fermo qui da molto ( Si è verificato qualcosa di anormale nella risoluzione di "packages.medibuntu.org:http" (-5 - Nessun indirizzo associato al nome host)
<giuseppe1__> 96% [Connessione a packages.medibuntu.org]
<giuseppe1__>  )
<krabador> giuseppe1__, allora ti conviene tenerti buono un amico con connessione adsl e andare a fare gli aggiornamenti da lui
<krabador> medibuntu
<krabador> bravo
<krabador> ppa
<krabador> non serve piu
<krabador> non esiste piu'
<krabador> ovvio che adesso si blocca
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, hanno disattivato totalmente quel repository, che non esiste più in alcuna forma
<krabador> e adesso darà problemi
<giuseppe1__> che faccio?
<giuseppe1__> ha finito!!
<giuseppe1__> il terminale ha finito,incollo l'output?
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, nel file che ti era stato linkato, non c'era assolutamente medibuntu, cosa hai incollato e cosa hai cancellato invece?
<cristian_c> sembra tu vada per i fatti tuoi, invece che seguire le indicazioni
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, ho incollato questo:http://pastie.org/pastes/9367374/text
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, sse guardi nel file non c'è scritto medibuntu
<cristian_c> *se
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, incolla il contenuto attuale di /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin
<krabador> giuseppe1__, allora, fa ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<giuseppe1__> cosa ne pensate se faccio un backup e reinstallo tutto?
<krabador> ecco, e manda il pastebin
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, vuol dire che hai aggiunto dei ppa
<cristian_c> questo è un male
<giuseppe1__> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7765094/
<krabador> giuseppe1__, manda il pastebin con l'output di sudo apt-get upgrade
<giuseppe1__> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7765106/
<krabador> giuseppe1__, scusami, il pastebin di apt-get update
<Andy__> ciao
<Andy__> c'è qualche amministratore in chat?
<krabador> Andy__, chiedi
<Andy__> non riesco ad accedere al sito di ubuntu
<Andy__> con l'account
<krabador> Andy__, "al sito di ubuntu" ?
<Andy__> si
<giuseppe1__> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7765125/
<Andy__> intendo nel forum
<cristian_c> Andy__, ti manca solo la password o anche il nome utente?
<cristian_c> e comunque
<krabador> giuseppe1__, allora sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<cristian_c> !chat | Andy__
<ubot-it> Andy__: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Andy__> !chat
<krabador> giuseppe1__, di nuovo sudo apt-get update
<krabador> e di nuovo pastebin
<Andy__> christian_c tutte e due
<Andy__> mi ricordo solo l'email :(
<cristian_c> Andy__, bene, dire di parlarne in -chat perché ho un'idea
<Andy__> c'è un modo per recuperare tutte e due?
<krabador> Andy__, o l'hai rubata a qualcuno ?
<cristian_c> Andy__, sì, ma spostiamoci
<Andy__> ok
<Andy__> krabador,no non l'ho rubata è solo che è da molto che non entro e me li sono dimenticati
<Andy__> :|
<krabador> ouch !
<krabador> :D
<cristian_c> Andy__, no, privato
<cristian_c> -,
<Andy__> e allora dove si parla?
<krabador>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Andy__> qui no in privato no
<krabador>  /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<giuseppe1__> krabador, e si ferma sempre allo stesso punto http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7765162/
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, dall'output sembra tu non abbia rimosso i repository medibuntu
<krabador> giuseppe1__, <krabador> giuseppe1__, allora sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<krabador> alle 13:37 , l'hai mandato ?
<giuseppe1__> krabador, impossibile rimuovere "/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list": File o directory non esistente
<krabador> giuseppe1__, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<giuseppe1__> krabador, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7765213/
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7765234/
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, non hai fatto quel che avevi detto
<cristian_c> <giuseppe1__> cristian_c, ho incollato questo:http://pastie.org/pastes/9367374/text
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, provo a rifarlo
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, cancella tutto
<cristian_c> ti era stato detto questo
<cristian_c> e poi rimpiazzarlo con il contenuto del link dato da krabador
<cristian_c> cosa che non hai fatto
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, spero sia giusto adesso...http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7765278/
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, perfetto
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, ora puoi provare ad eseguire gli aggiornamenti
<cristian_c> o da terminale o dal classico gestore
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, ok provo
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, nada! se mi mandi il link ti mando la schermata dell'errore
<giuseppe1__> forse devo riavviare?
<cristian_c> !paste | giuseppe1__
<ubot-it> giuseppe1__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> ma io ora devo uscire
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, ok grazie infinite
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, hai già chiesto sul forum?
<cristian_c> postando i vari output
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, no
<cristian_c> giuseppe1__, prova
<cristian_c> !forum
<ubot-it> forum is http://forum.ubuntu-it.org
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, ok grazie
<cristian_c> devo uscire
<cristian_c> ciao
<giuseppe1__> cristian_c, ciao e grazie anche a krabador
<ALtomi> salve
<ALtomi> ho cancellato la partizione di ubuntu da windows stesso, dato che avevo problemi ad aggiornare a ubuntu 14.04, ora però mi sono ricordato del grub... e mo=
<ALtomi> ?
<lucagnegne9> salve a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu e ho qualche problemino.. chi è disposto a darmi una mano??
<lucagnegne9> pleaseee qualcuno mi aiuta?? :( :( :(
<krabador> lucagnegne9, chiedi
<lucagnegne9> grazie krabador, allora io ho un computer fisso con windows 8
<lucagnegne9> ho installato ubuntu 14.04 su questo computer attraverso una penna usb
<lucagnegne9> e ho eliminato windows 8
<lucagnegne9> però siccome io mi conneto a internet dal mio computer attraverso una penna wireless
<lucagnegne9> ad un certo punto la connessione è andata persa
<lucagnegne9> e ubuntu sembra non sia installato completamente
<lucagnegne9> nel senso che non ho la lingua italiana, non si sente per niente l'audio...
<lucagnegne9> quando vado a installare la lingua italiana
<lucagnegne9> mi esce sempre questa scritta:Requires installation of untrusted packages  This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources.
<Andy__> Ho bisogno di aiuto con un dispositivo audio C-Media e Ubuntu 14.04..
<Andy__> In pratica non me lo riconosce mentre l'ultima versione di mint si,come mai?
<krabador> lucagnegne9, se hai selezionato gli aggiornamenti, e software di terze parti , ed è partita la connessione durante l'installazione, parte del sistema non s'è installato
<lucagnegne9> e come posso fare per installare la parte mancante?
<krabador> Andy__, sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<krabador> Andy__, poi riavvia
<krabador> lucagnegne9, adesso sei connesso ad una connessione stabile ?
<lucagnegne9> si si krabador
<krabador> apri un terminale, con ctrl alt t
<krabador> manda sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<lucagnegne9> mi chiede una password
<krabador> quella che hai inserito in installazione
<lucagnegne9> provo a scrivere ma non mi scrive niente sul terminal :/
<Andy__> ok
<Andy__> grz
<krabador> lucagnegne9, non visualizza, per motivi di sicurezza
<krabador> scrivila correttamente e invio
<lucagnegne9> ok, fatto
<lucagnegne9> mi sono uscite tante scritte e dopo continuare?
<lucagnegne9> ok sta scaricando...
<krabador> lucagnegne9, di tutto quello che fa
<krabador> copia
<krabador> ed incolla tutto in pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | lucagnegne9
<ubot-it> lucagnegne9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<lucagnegne9> devo copiare tutto quello che compare nel terminal e incollarlo su questo link che mi hai mandato??
<krabador> lucagnegne9, si
<lucagnegne9> ok aspetto che finisce il download
<robb_> salve a tutti
<robb_> ciao krabador
<robb_> per favore: c'è come confrontare i file di sistema di Ubuntu per ripristinare quelli editati senza successo e di cui non si ricorda il nome e l'alterazione apportata al file?
<robb_> 14.04LTS
<krabador> !ripristino | robb_
<ubot-it> robb_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Andy__> krabador - Ho fatto quello che mi hai detto ma ancora non và..continua ad uscirmi l'audio dalla scheda principale e non dal dispositivo C-media
<Andy__> ci 6?
<lucagnegne9> scusami krabador
<lucagnegne9> il download e finito
<lucagnegne9> una volta fatto copia e incolla su pastebin
<lucagnegne9> cosa faccio?
<robb_> krabador grazie! oltre a HOME c'e' una cartella Computer > Media > Roberto > Acer e Computer > Media > Roberto > Data. Saranno cancellate?
<robb_> krabador leggendo la procedura che mi hai inciato, dice "Alla schermata Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Aggiorna Ubuntu 12.04 a Ubuntu 12.04 oppure Aggiorna Ubuntu 11.10 a Ubuntu 11.10 a seconda della versione presente su disco." Trovo la stessa voce per 14.04 LTS 64b?
<robb_> inciato = inviato
<Andy__> mi date una mano?
<krabador> robb_, si
<krabador> Andy__, è usb?
<robb_> krabador scusa "Computer > Media > Roberto > Acer" e "Computer > Media > Roberto > Data" saranno cancellate?
<robb_> krabador sono fuori da Home
<krabador> robb_, non dovrebbe, ma fa un backup
<krabador> è la cosa migliore
<robb_> 'azz sono i dischi in cui c'e' w7 e dati vari...
<robb_> krabador grazie!
<lucagnegne9> krabador, continuo a non sentire l'audio ad esempio nei video su youtube
<lucagnegne9> cosa devo fare?
<krabador> lucagnegne9, apri pulseaudio
<Andy__> si
<krabador> e vedi se è settato tutto perfettamente
<robb_> krabador siccome ho maneggiato solo alcuni file con gedit per cercare di poter ibernare (SIC!), non è che esiste un programma per confrontare e sostituire solo quelli? il resto va tutto bene...
<krabador> Andy__, allora, manda sudo lsusb ,e pastebin
<krabador> robb_, no
<Andy__> praticamente è questo qui http://litbimg.rightinthebox.com/desc_image/201003/htkb1267510196906.jpg
<krabador> Andy__, sudo lsusb ,e pastebin
<zappo_> ciao e buon pomeriggio a tutti
<zappo_> ho cambiato schermo al pc, quando lo accendo mi suggerisce una impostazione di risoluzione ,ma quando vado per impostare la risoluzionemi dice monitor sconosciuto che fare?
<lucagnegne9> risolto dovevo cambiare l 'uscita audio
<robb_> krabador grazie. Vado, ripristino e torno con ricchi doni ;- ))
<krabador> buon lavoro
<lucagnegne9> grazie mille krabador alla prossima
<Andy__> pastebin
<Andy__> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> !pastebin | Andy__
<ubot-it> Andy__: please see above
<Andy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7765795/
<krabador> Andy__,  cat /proc/asound/cards
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> Andy__, pulseaudio, cosa dice come dispositivi d'uscita?
<Andy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7765813/
<Andy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7765823/
<Andy__> krabador_che ne pensi?
<carrasco7> salve a tutti
<carrasco7> dopo aver installato ubuntu sul mio pc
<carrasco7> ovviamente sono stati rimossi i driver della mia chiavetta wireless che uso per connettermi al modem di casa
<carrasco7> vorrei sapere se posso installare nuovamente questi driver magari scaricandoli da qualche sito
<carrasco7> visto che non ho piu il cd di installazione
<carrasco7> oppure se devo ricomprare la chiavetta
<carrasco7> la mia chiavetta è il modello: tp-link tl-wn723n
<krabador> Andy__, la scheda viene vista
<krabador> Andy__, pulseaudio ?
<Andy__> te l'ho caricato su pastebin
<Andy__> mi dice Daemon already running
<Andy__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7765823/
<krabador> Andy__, intendo, quando vai su impostazioni ----- audio
<krabador> qual'è l'elenco delle uscite?
<carrasco7> krabador mi aiuti per favore?
<krabador> carrasco7, allora, in live questa chiavetta funzionava?
<krabador> carrasco7, hai la possibilità di connetterti con un cavo lan?
<carrasco7> adesso sono connesso via cavo
<carrasco7> la chiavetta funzionava fino a quando non ho installato ubuntu
<krabador> carrasco7, allora, apri un terminale
<krabador> carrasco7, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<carrasco7> fatto; adesso?
<krabador> carrasco7, sudo lsusb
<krabador> pastebin
<carrasco7> adesso dovrebbe funzionare?
<krabador> carrasco7, no, devi copiare il contenuto di que comando
<krabador> sudo lsb
<krabador> in pastebin
<krabador> ed incollare qui il link dopo la pressione di "paste"
<krabador> !pastebin | carrasco7
<ubot-it> carrasco7: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<carrasco7> sisi
<carrasco7> ho fatto anche questo
<krabador> carrasco7, se non incolli qui il link , non hai fatto nulla
<carrasco7> ma qui dove? sulla chat?
<carrasco7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7766007/
<krabador> carrasco7, è inserita la chiave wireless?
<carrasco7> penso di si perchè ho messo la pennetta e mi si è connesso alla mia rete wireless
<carrasco7> però la password non me l ha chiesta
<krabador> carrasco7, se adesso è connesso , sta funzionando
<peppe_> ciao ho installato ubuntu 14.04 ma non va il wifi cosa posso fare?
<krabador> peppe_, sudo lshw -C network
<Andy__> _krabador_ http://img823.imageshack.us/img823/5825/ayye.png
<peppe_> krabador, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7766092/
<cybernova> peppe_, ok ora sei sul pc in questione collegato ad internet?
<peppe_> cybernova, si ma con chiavetta
<cybernova> peppe_, ok allora apri il terminale e dai il seguente comando: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<peppe_> cybernova, sta lavorando quando a finito ti incollo l'output?
<cybernova> peppe_, solo se ha dato qualche errore, ma non dovrebbero essercene
<cybernova> peppe_, una volta che ha terminato l'installazione, devi riavviare la macchina e controllare se funziona
<peppe_> cybernova, ha finito riavvio
<Andy__> va bene l'immagine che ti ho postato?
<peppe_> cybernova, funziona!!grazie moltissime
<cybernova> peppe_, di nulla
<peppe_> cybernova, adesso vorrei installare ubuntu restricted extra ma mi dice che devo rimuovere " web browser engine library for qt " come faccio?
<peppe_> oppure installa comunque
<zappo_> ciao alla comunità
<cybernova> peppe_, da dove lo stai facendo?
<cybernova> !ciao | zappo_
<ubot-it> zappo_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<peppe_> cybernova, ubuntu software center
<cybernova> peppe_, te lo fa installare comunque?
<peppe_> cybernova, mi da un pulsante installa comunque
<cybernova> peppe_, allora installalo comunque
<peppe_> cybernova, ok
<zappo_> ho cambiato il monitor al pc ( ubuntu 14.04 ) quando accendo mi suggerisce una risoluzione ma se vado su "monitor"mi dice monitor sconosciuto.come è impostato ora non si vede benissimo
<Andy__> dov'è andato a finire krabador????
<cybernova> Andy__, è uscito
<cybernova> zappo_, quando ti suggerisce la risoluzione non te la fa impostare?
<zappo_> cybernova, no tra il resto il monitor è 16/9 e nella finestra risoluzione mi da solo 4/3
<cybernova> zappo_, che scheda video hai?
<zappo_> cybernova, bella domanda non lo so
<zappo_> cybernova, dovrei aprire il case
<cybernova> zappo_, guarda da software e aggiornamenti, nella scheda driver aggiuntivi se ti fa scegliere tra ati o nvidia
<zappo_> cy
<zappo_> cybernova, dove esattamente?
<cybernova> zappo_, che cos'hai ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu?
<zappo_> cybernova, ubuntu 14.04
<cybernova> zappo_, allora devi andare in Software e aggiornamenti → Driver aggiuntivi.
<Andy__> cybernova_nooo cavolo..ancora non sono riuscito a trovare la soluzione al mio problema
<zappo_> cybernova, in uso serverx dix.org....
<cybernova> zappo_, non compare altro?
<zappo_> cybernova, si altre tre voci te le elenco?
<cybernova> zappo_, si grazie
<Andy__> Ho un problema con questo dispositivo C-Media (http://litbimg.rightinthebox.com/desc_image/201003/htkb1267510196906.jpg) e Ubuntu 14.04,chi mi può aiutare?come potete vedere ubuntu me lo vede come dispositivo ma non riesce ad usarlo e usa la scheda audio principale..
<zappo_> cybernova, in uso NVIDIA legacy binary driver-versio 304.117  da nvidia-304 (propietario testato)poi le altre due sempre NVIDIA 173.14.39 da nvidia-173 (propietario) e da nvidia 304 updates (PROPIETARIO)
<cybernova> zappo_, qual'è quello che stai utilizzando effettivamente? dove c'è il pallino colorato
<zappo_> cybernova,  in uso serverx dix.org-driver per display nouveau da xserver-xorg-video nouveoa (open source)
<cybernova> zappo_, ok allora spunta questo: NVIDIA legacy binary driver-versio 304.117  da nvidia-304 (propietario testato)
<cybernova> e applica i cambiamenti
<zappo_> cybernova, il caricamento è molto lento sono circa a metà
<cybernova> zappo_, si è normale, prima devi scaricare il pacchetto e poi installarlo
<zappo_> cybernova, ha finito cosa faccio?
<cybernova> zappo_, riavvia e poi guarda se riesci ad impostare la risoluzione
<zappo_> cybernova, ok
<zappo_> cybernova, eccomi allora adesso mi da i 16/9 con una sola risoluzione ( 1360x768 )il monitor è definito ancora sconosciuto ma si vede un po meglio.La risoluzione raccomandata all'accensione del pc è piu alta
<cybernova> zappo_, ok da terminale dai il seguente comando: sudo nvidia-settings
<cybernova> ti si aprirà una finestra dove puoi provare a cambiare risoluzione, vedi da li se riesci a fare qualcosa
<zappo_> cybernova, è meglio 1360x768 o 1152x864 ?
<cybernova> zappo_, dovrebbe essere meglio la prima, ma prova al massimo torna indietro
<cybernova> dipende dal tuo schermo
<zappo_> cybernova, non cambia molto, se voglio una risoluzione maggiore devo cambiare scheda video?
<zappo_> cybernova, grazie grazie e ancora grazie
<cybernova> zappo_, di nulla, è possibile che se hai una scheda video datata non ti supporta la risoluzione del tuo minitor
<zappo_> cybernova, infatti penso sia una scheda da 5 euri grazie ancora
<cybernova> zappo_, prego ciao
<zappo_> cybernova, a risentirci buona serata
<Andrex1> sono nel posto giusto per chiedere un informazione?
<Andrex1> riguardante driver wifi
<cybernova> !chiedi | Andrex1
<ubot-it> Andrex1: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Andrex1> ok ho una wireless usb con driver rt3070 cd in dotazione ma non so installarli ,ma mi funziona lostesso con gli atk9  devo lasciare stare va bene quel driver
<cybernova> Andrex1, se ti funziona lo stesso non vedo dove sia il problema
<Andrex1> si in effetti ma mi chiedevo se vale la pena cambiare driver ....
<cybernova> Andrex1, se con quel driver che hai ora ti funziona, significa che ha il supporto per il chipset della tua wireless usb altrimenti non funzionerebbe
<Andrex1> ok e quello che volevo sapere grazie 1000:)
<cybernova> prego ciao
<mauro> posso installare ubuntu touch su lg nexus 5?
<krabador> mauro, il nexus 5 attualmente non è tra i dispositivi in cui installare ufficialmente ubuntu touch
<mauro> grazie. ma anche se non ufficialmente, sapete se il nexus 5 è compatibile?
<krabador> mauro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<krabador> c'è un porting in cui ne parlano anche qui nel wiki ufficiale
<mauro> ok, grazie, ci vado subito
<mauro> gentilissimo
<krabador> quelli ufficiali sono questi https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working_with_ubuntu-device-flash
<krabador> i nexus sono la linea di sviluppo ufficiale per ubuntu touch, ma il 5 non ha seguito la linea in quanto i devs sembrano non aver gradito l'hardware
<mauro> peccato
<mauro> mi sto per avvicinare al mondo ubuntu
<mauro> ma iniziare dallo smartphone mi sembrerebbe un azzardo
<mauro> per prima cosa formatterò il portatile
<krabador> in ogni caso, nonostante il 5 non sia nella linea di sviluppo
<krabador> ha il port piu' funzionale
<mauro> il portatile?
<krabador> "nonostante il 5 non sia nella linea di sviluppo " il nexus 5
<krabador> !ubuntu | mauro
<ubot-it> mauro: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<mauro> si si
<mauro> non capivo cosa intendevi con la parola port quando dicevi più funzionale
<ilovelinux> Cao a tutti!
<ilovelinux> Mi serve supporto
<krabador> e allora
<krabador> ..
<krabador> chiedi
<ilovelinux> Come faccio diventare l'indirizzo ip pubblico del modem statico?
<krabador> vuoi diventare un indirizzo ip?
<krabador> una volta si voleva diventare pilota
<krabador> astronauta
<ilovelinux> no :D
<ilovelinux> ho solo 11 anni
<ilovelinux> Come cambio l'indirizzo ip pubblico del modem da dinamico a statico?
<krabador> l'ip che ti assegna l'isp, se dinamico, non puoi farlo diventare statico tu
<krabador> devi chiederlo all'isp
<ilovelinux> isp?
<krabador> avere 11 anni dovrebbe significare che non  vuoi diventare pilota?
<krabador> o astronauta?
<ilovelinux> no :P
<krabador> isp = internet service provider
<ilovelinux> Ma non ci voglio comunque diventare
<ilovelinux> ok, grazie
<krabador> già , vuoi diventare un indirizzo ip
<ilovelinux> Hahaha
<krabador> ilovelinux, in ogni caso "Mi serve supporto", per argomenti del genere, è da #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> lo sai questo , 11enne aspirante indirizzo ip?
<ilovelinux> non è questo il aae del supporto?
<ilovelinux> non è questo il canale del supporto?
<krabador> ilovelinux, si, ma la tua domanda non c'entra niente con il sistema operativo ubuntu
<ilovelinux> ok, grazie
<ilovelinux> sei sul forum
<ilovelinux> (Discussione da chat)
<ilovelinux> krabador
<ilovelinux> ciao
<mauri87> ciao mi serve ancora aiuto
<cinny> ciao
<cinny> ho un problema con un lenovo g550 2958
<cinny> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) 	Subsystem: Lenovo Device 3a0d 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 48 	Memory at f4800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K] 	Capabilities: <access denied> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel  00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
<cinny> riguardo l'audio
<cinny> non si sente
<ilovelinux> che sistema operativo hi?
<cinny> lubuntu
<cinny> 13.10
<ilovelinux> 1 ti consigli di installare la 14.04
<cinny> stesso problema
<ilovelinux> la 13.10 non èpiù supportata
<cinny> e poi consigli il cazzo
<cybernova> ilovelinux, la 13.10 è ancora supportata invece
<cinny> che è ancora in fase di aggiustamenti
<cinny> la 13.10 è operativa
<ilovelinux> os, hai ragione, ma solo fino a luglio
<mauri87> Pc: Intel® Core™2 Quad CPU Q9400 @ 2.66GHz × 4  Ubuntu 14.04. Problema: crash del sistema quando  mando in sospensione il pc
<cinny> mauri che sistema è 64 bit
<mauri87> si
<mauri87>  64 bit
<cinny> ubuntu quale
<cinny> 14.04
<mauri87> si
<cinny> computer fisso ho portatile
<mauri87> fisso
<cinny> nome mainboard
<mauri87> scusa non so cosa sia il mainboard
<cinny> versione 2014 di Deepin Linux
<cinny> riguardo uefi
<mauri87> no non l'uefi pc del 2008
<mauri87> Intel® Core™2 Quad CPU Q9400 @ 2.66GHz × 4
<cinny> mauri87 apri terminale
<cinny> ctrl+alt+t
<mauri87> ok
<cinny> lspci
<jester-> sera
<cinny> come ti ha identificato il pc
<cinny> ....@
<mauri87> provo
<cinny> mauri87@hp.. esempio
<mauri87> ho visto questo
<mauri87> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02) 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) 00:1a.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) 00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Fami
<cinny> mauri se vai in system e benchmarck cosa ti dice come piastra
<jester-> sudi lshw
<jester-> pistra sta nele prime 2 voci
<cinny> sudo lshw
<cinny> comunque i driver alsa
<cinny> non funzionano su lenovo g550
<mauri87> ok
<deby92> Ciao a tutti!
<mauri87> description: Desktop Computer     product: FL397AA-ABZ m9460it (FL397AA#ABZ)     vendor: HP-Pavilion     version: Chassis Version     serial: CZX8427V7M     width: 64 bits     capabilities: smbios-2.5 dmi-2.5 vsyscall32     configuration: boot=normal chassis=desktop family=103C_53316J sku=FL397AA#ABZ uuid=808B5AF8-F8A0-DD11-9C49-B54B6CC17F53   *-core        description: Motherboard        product: Benicia        vendor: PEGATRON C
<jester-> !paste | mauri87
<ubot-it> mauri87: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<deby92> A chi posso chiedere umilmente un'aiutino? Sono nella sezione giusta? :)
<jester-> deby92: dopo la partita nè
<cinny>  cat /proc/asound/cards
<mauri87> scusate son nuovo
<mauri87> nn lo sapevo :(
<cinny>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel                       HDA Intel at 0xf4800000 irq 48
<deby92> jester: Si può fare ;)
<cinny> l'audio non si sente
<jester-> cinny: prova con le cuffie del telefonoino
<jester-> cinny: e installa pavucontrol e paciocca sul canale uscita
<cinny> qualcuno puo' aiutarmi gentilmente per questa scheda audio
<cinny> sudo lshw -c multimedia   *-multimedia                    description: Audio device        product: 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 1b        bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0        version: 03        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list        configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0        resources: irq:48 memory:
<cinny>  *-multimedia                    description: Audio device        product: 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 1b        bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0        version: 03        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list        configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0        resources: irq:48 memory:f4800000-f4803fff
<cinny> sto' impazzendo.........
<cinny> non è possibile
<cinny> !!!!
<cinny> maledetti ibm lenovo
<peppe_> buona sera
<peppe_> ho un pc con installato ubuntu 14.04 e windows.a suo tempo quando avevo installato ubuntu avevo diviso l'hard disk in due metà per ubuntu e metà per windows.solo che windows non lo uso praticamente mai.come faccio a dare poco hard disk a windows e tanto ad ubuntu?
<ivan__> ciao
<ivan__> a tutti
<ivan__> mi serve un consiglio
<tidutidu> ciao
<tidutidu> ho bisogno di aiuto
<jester-> pausa partita
<tidutidu> solo un consiglio veloce.che versione di ubuntu e meglio per un vecchio pc abbastanza buono?
<jester-> tidutidu: lubuntu
<tidutidu> grazie
<jester-> tidutidu: il sistema è sempre lo stesso ma ambiente piu leggero
<LucaS05> ragazzi come posso riavviare apache2?
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-09
<akis24> giorno
<peppe_> giorno
<peppe_> ho un pc con installato ubuntu 14.04 e windows.a suo tempo quando avevo installato ubuntu avevo diviso l'hard disk in due metà per ubuntu e metà per windows.solo che windows non lo uso praticamente mai.come faccio a dare poco hard disk a windows e tanto ad ubuntu?so che con gparted si puo fare, ma tra le varie partizioni,swap ecc...ho il terrore di fare guai se qualcuno mi guida nell'operazione sarei felice
<akis24> peppe_: tramite gparted devi ridimensionare le partizioni  ma prima fai un backup  e comunque deframmenta windows
<peppe_> akis24, come dico windows è praticamente vergine devo cmq deframm.?
<akis24> peppe_: è consigliabile farlo
<akis24> peppe_: comunque per ridimensionare poi ubuntu dovrai usare un disco live in quanto per eseguire queste operazioni il disco va' smontato  la swap puoi lasciarla come si trova
<peppe_> akis24, ok pero dopo se torno qui vorrei dei consigli per ridimensionare le partizioni swap...da solo non mi fido a farlo
<akis24> hai la risposta gia' peppe_
<akis24> la swap puoi lasciarla come si trova
<peppe_> akis24, ubuntu l'ho installato ieri al posto di un'altra versione sempre di ubuntu ,ma il sistema non mi ha chiesto ,come altre volte,di modificare le partizioni
<akis24> peppe_: suppongo tu abbia installato nella partizione che avevi prima
<peppe_> akis24, esatto
<akis24> peppe_: apri il terminale e dai    sudo fdisk -l    e metti su pastebin
<akis24> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<peppe_> akis24, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7769168/
<akis24> peppe_: che versione di windows hai ?
<peppe_> akis24, xp
<peppe_> akis24, la tengo di emergenza nel caso mi capiti qualche programma che gira solo con win
<akis24> peppe_:  si capisco puoi fare uno screen con gparted  e metterlo  su image
<akis24> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<peppe_> akis24, http://postimg.org/image/jm1flrwbd/3f4e1c2a/
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<peppe_> jester-, buongiorno
<akis24> peppe_:  a parere mio comunque potresti lasciare benissimo come si trova hai ancora tanto spazio disponibile su ubuntu  33 giga e passa ..
<peppe_> akis24, perche ho installato ubuntu ieri è praticamente vuoto
<peppe_> akis24, non ho ancora ripristinato il backup
<peppe_> volevo farlo al momanto dell'istallazione ma non sono stato in grado
<akis24> peppe_: e ma a riempire 33 giga ce ne vuole eh ..  poi comunque al limite fai come scritto prima deframmenta e backup per sicurezza  e poi ridimensionare
<peppe_> akis24, ok faccio quello che dici ciao e grazie
<akis24> di nulla
<Lubix> Salve a tutti. Dovrei risolvere un problema con la risoluzione su lubuntu. Ho fatto l'installazione da un monitor lcd 17" il pc ne deve usare uno catodico. Il monitor catodico ogni volta che avvio lubuntu mi mostra un messaggio che prende tutto lo schermo di modificare la risoluzione portandola a 1024x768 o altre  risoluzioni. Come mai nn si imposta di default quela risoluzione??
<jester-> Lubix: prova in ipostazioni pc monitor
<jester-> ma se schermo e cavo vga sono vecchi il sistema non riesce a interrogare il monitor e mette la minima
<Lubix> fatto se lo faccio a mano e metto applica quando riavvia esce sempre l'altra risoluzione che è più grande e nn va bene
<jester-> Lubix: dovrebbe tenerla
<Lubix> all'avvio mi esce la 1152x864
<Lubix> con annesso messaggio del monitor che mi dice di abbassarla
<jester1-> Lubix: che scheda video hai
<Lubix> aspè
<Lubix> radeon 9200
<jester1-> non sono pratico di ati
<Lubix> umm ma nn capisco perchè nn esiste un modo di cambiarlo
<jester-> bisognerebbe fare un xorg.conf ad hoc
<jester-> non mi ricordo come si genera
<jester-> comunque il problema è dovuto ad hw datato
<jester-> Lubix: dopo aver messo la risoluzione segui il passo 5 http://askubuntu.com/questions/217758/how-to-make-an-xorg-conf-file
<Lubix> ok do un'occhiata
<salve> ciao ragazzi ho un pblema quando provo a connettermi con il wifi mi dice firmware mancante potreste darmi una mano?
<salve> che dovrei fare????????????????? helppppppppp
<salve> ciao ragazzi ho un pblema quando provo a connettermi con il wifi mi dice firmware mancante potreste darmi una mano?
<krabador> salve, sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> !pastebin | salve
<ubot-it> salve: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<salve> si scusa il ritardo
<salve> arrivo
<salve> mi dice command not found
<krabador> se hai ubuntu, è impossibile
<krabador> copia ed incolla bene, nel terminale
<salve> emm già, forse non è ubuntu
<salve> i comandi variano da distro a distro?
<krabador> questo no
<salve> ok ci riprovo
<krabador> controlla cosa hai, rivolgiti alle sue risorse ufficiali
<krabador> !chat | salve
<ubot-it> salve: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<salve> si si ok ok
<salve> scusate il disturbo
<kentmer> ther are some italians?
<Esu> qual è la derivata di ubuntu più leggera un assoluto? Più leggera di lubuntu intendo...
<krabador> Esu, http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate
<krabador> le derivate ufficiali sono queste
<krabador> lubuntu è la piu' leggera.
<Esu> ok grazie
<aster-x> Salve, senza dover scadere in software inappropriati, potete gentilmente indicarmi l'indirizzo dove possa scaricare il giusto programma per farmi una live di ubuntu 14.04 su pennetta USB? Grazieeeeeee
<krabador> da che sistema devi creare la pendrive?
<aster-x> Fermi tutti, ho risolto. Trovato...Ubuntu live usb creator
<aster-x> da ubuntu 13.10
<krabador> aster-x, allora "creatore di dischi d'avvio"
<aster-x> krabador, è preinstallato?
<krabador> si
<krabador> se non ce l'hai, sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk
<aster-x> Trovato al volo. Grazie krabador
<aster-x> Possibile che sia così veloce? Ha trovato l'ubicazione della iso e di default era già impostato come disco di destinazione la pennetta. Siamo già al 70%.
<krabador> possibile
<krabador> spero fosse stata precedentemente formattata la pendrive
<aster-x> certo :)
<aster-x> Completa - FAT
<aster-x> Bene, grazie di nuovo... a presto!
<peppe_> ciao
<krabador> salve
<peppe_>  ho un pc con installato ubuntu 14.04 e windows.a suo tempo quando avevo installato ubuntu avevo diviso l'hard disk in due metà per ubuntu e metà per windows.solo che windows non lo uso praticamente mai.come faccio a dare poco hard disk a windows e tanto ad ubuntu?so che con gparted si puo fare, ma tra le varie partizioni,swap ecc...ho il terrore di fare guai se qualcuno mi guida nell'operazione sarei felice
<krabador> !gparted | peppe_
<ubot-it> peppe_: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/PartizionamentoManuale
<krabador> peppe_, entri da live
<peppe_> krabador, antro da live significa che inserisco la chiavetta usb che ho usato per installare ubuntu?
<krabador> si
<krabador> con opzione "prova ubuntu" , apri gparted, smonti se montata , con tasto destro la partizione win, ridimensioni la partizione (deve esserci spazio libero) , smonti se montata la partizione ubuntu, ridimensioni assegnando lo spazio sgomberato dall'altra a questa partzione
<peppe_> krabador, http://postimg.org/image/ww7p6i9e3/bac09b56/ ho spazio a sufficienza? io vorrei ridimensionare win farla piu piccola ho bisogno cmq di spazio libero?
<krabador> peppe_, hai 22giga nella partizione win
<krabador> 22 giga liberi
<peppe_> krabador, vado in win a fare le pulizie
<krabador> puoi ridimensionare win di quei 22giga ed assegnarli altrove
<jester-> sera
<ilovelinux> notte
<ilovelinux> ciao
<Ign4zi0> ciao qualcuno disposto ad aiutarmi, sono alle primissime armi con ubuntu
<ivantidu> ciao
<ivantidu> ho bisogno di aiuto
<ivantidu> ho un vecchio pc abbastanza buono ho xp pro e vorrei installare una versione di ubuntu ma nn so quale scegliere
<ivantidu> e dovrei installare online , è possibile?
<maxxd_> ! touchpad | maxxd_
<ubot-it> maxxd_, please see my private message
<cristian_c> !touchpad
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Periferiche/SynapticsTouchpad
<maxxd_> grazie cristian
<Valgio63> Ciao atutti. Ho bisogno di aiuto: devo installare Java ma non sò quale scaricare! Sono tutti o rpm o per opensuse redhat et.
<jester-> Valgio63: scaricare da dove
<Valgio63> Ooops , scusate c'è un link apposta per Ubuntu!
<Valgio63> Mo' guardo!
<jester-> ????
<Valgio63> Da dove? da Java, ovvio! Firefox mi mandava lì!!!
<maxxd_> Ciao, dopo aver scaricato aggiornamenti hardware di routine non mi funziona più il touchpad del laptop. Ho la versione ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<jester-> maxxd_: hai rivviato?
<maxxd_> 10 volte
<maxxd_> ma niente
<jester-> maxxd_: parti con penultimo kernel
<maxxd_> riaggiornato e riavviato, ma non funziona più
<maxxd_> non so come si parte col penultimo kernel
<jester-> maxxd_: al menu grub entri in opzioni avanzate
<maxxd_> f2+shift?
<maxxd_> all'avvio?
<jester-> maxxd_:  al boot non hai menu?
<maxxd_> dura mezzo secondo
<jester-> maxxd_:  se no pigia esc intanto che parte
<maxxd_> ok
<maxxd_> grazie jester
<cristian_c> Valgio63, è nei repository di ubuntu
<cristian_c> !info java
<ubot-it> Package java does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> !info java7
<ubot-it> Package java7 does not exist in saucy
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> ha un nome diverso :P
<Joe____> ciao c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi?
<Valgio63> cristian_c, Già fatto grazie, mi ero perso per niente! Il dente che mi sono tolto stasera mi deve aver fatto rimbecillire! Meglio dormirci su! Notte a tutti.
<cristian_c> !qualcuno | Joe____
<ubot-it> Joe____: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Valgio63> cristian_c,  fra parentesi è icetea! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java caomai faccia comodo a qualcun'altro!
<cristian_c> Valgio63, quello è un web plugin
<cristian_c> non java
<Valgio63> Beh, era quello che cercavo! Ma nel link disponibile anche i HJ
<Valgio63> e? partito il messaggio incompleto! dicevo : è dispnibile anche Java Runtime Environment
<cristian_c> quello è java
<Valgio63> cristian_c, e pure il Developement!
<Valgio63> Lo so, mi ero espresso male, mi bastava il plugin per firefox (che fra parentesi mi funziona perfettamente da Ubuntu, ma non da Windows7, mah!)
<cristian_c> !info icedtea-plugin
<ubot-it> icedtea-plugin (source: icedtea-web): web browser plugin to execute Java applets (dependency package). In component main, is extra. Version 1.4-3ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 35 kB
<Valgio63> cristian_c, grazie, come ti hop detto sono a posto! Scusate ma , e mi ripeto, il dolore sordo alla mandibola dopo una notte in bianco mi ha fatto lievemente rimbecillire! Notte a tutti di nuovo e grazie!
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-10
<aloha> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<studio-user204> ciao
<studio-user204> mi potete aiutare
<studio-user204> non riesco ad onstallare virtualbox
<studio-user204> aiuto
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | studio-user204
<ubot-it> studio-user204: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<studio-user204> grazie
<chim88> ciao a tutti
<chim88> ho installato ubuntu sul mio sleekbook intel core i3 4 gb ram e ho delle prestazioni piu che scadenti
<chim88> da cosa può dipendere?
<cristian_c> chim88, che cosa intendi?
<cristian_c> !veggenti | chim88
<ubot-it> chim88: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<chim88> intendo avvio lento
<cristian_c> chim88, spiegati, in che senso avvio lento?
<chim88> apertura e chiusura finestre molto laggoso
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> chim88, hai controllato il carico sulla cpu e sulla ram?
<chim88> si
<chim88> ma non c'è nulla di abnorme in entrambi i parametri
<cristian_c> chim88, cioè il consumo di cpu e ram appare sempre basso?
<cristian_c> anche quando trovi i lag
<chim88> si
<chim88> cioè paradossalmente sembra piu scorrevole l' utilizzo di windows 8
<cristian_c> chim88, anche in live riscontri lo stesso problema?
<chim88> si
<cristian_c> è molto strano
<cristian_c> chim88, quale gpu utilizza il tuo sleekbook?
<cristian_c> magari , non è unity-digeribile
<cristian_c> lol
<mark2496> salve, sto riscontrando da un pò di tempo questo problema: Ogni volta che accendo il pc mi da sempre un errore, ho fatto lo screen, dove posso mandare la foto?
<MaxFrax> Prova ad utilizzare http://tinypic.com/
<mark2496> ecco:
<mark2496> http://it.tinypic.com/r/2ewcg75/8
<MaxFrax> L'errore appare da quando hai installato questo os? PS consiglio di segnalare l'errore almeno una volta premendo su "continua"
<mark2496> no da qualche mese mi sta dando questo errore
<mark2496> e faccio sempre "continua"
<MaxFrax> Hai installato qualche software o pacchetto particolare?
<mark2496> ultimamente ho installato solo Youtube-dl e Gnac
<mark2496> ma questo errore me lo dava anche prima
<MaxFrax> Il fatto è che segnala un errore del kernel quindi probabilmente è dovuto ad uno degli ultimi aggiornamenti
<MaxFrax> Nell'utilizzo della macchina riscontri qualche problema oppure di anomalo c'è solo la segnalazione?
<MaxFrax> in caso non ti dia problemi particolari aspetterei il prossimo aggiornamento del kernel
<mark2496> no, facendoci caso, non so se possa centrare o meno, da quando mi appare questo errore, non posso piu utilizzare il tasto invio del tastierino numerico
<mark2496> anche se lo spingo non succede niente, è come se non ci fosse, (ma solo il tasto invio del tastierino numerico)
<mark2496> puo centrare qualcosa?
<krabador> mark2496, all'avvio della macchina , hai grub?
<mark2496> grub? scusami l'ignoranza ma non so nemmeno cos'è
<krabador> mark2496, http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png
<krabador> questo
<mark2496> no no!!!
<krabador> mark2496, allora, riavvia la macchina, mettiti a premere shift destro , ti apparità questa schermat
<krabador> seleziona la seconda voce
<krabador> e carica una versione precedente del kernel
<krabador> tipo la penultima
<krabador> e vedi se hai lo stesso problema
<mark2496> ok ci provo grazie
<marvindepresso> ciao...qualcuno sa perche Clementine non vede m3u playlists ?????
<Cristian> ragazzi devo incollare l'immagine di un errore come si posta?
<Cristian> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<Cristian> ragazzi mi appare questo errore ogni volta che accendo il pc
<Cristian> http://imgur.com/KO1rabq
<cristianmatiaz> ragazzi mi da sempre questo errore all'avvio http://imgur.com/KO1rabq come posso risolvere?
<zavorra> salve a tutti
<zavorra> sto cercando di rippare un dvd per portarlo in avi usando dvdrip o acidrip , ma entrambi non vedono il DVD come periferica
<zavorra> sto cercando di rippare un dvd per portarlo in avi usando dvdrip o acidrip , ma entrambi non vedono il DVD come periferica
<zavorra> qualche idea ?
<xdistro> controlla l-hardware
<xdistro> [fisso o portatile?
<luca78> salve, ho un problema con steam installato sull ultima versione ubuntu.. quando apro il gioco, la schermata non è a tutto schermo ma è spostata leggermente verso il margine destro del monitor impedendo la giocabilita
<luca78> e un problema di ubuntu o del gioco?
<cristianmatiaz> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cribio> non riesco a installare ubuntu
<cribio> devo fare il dual boot
<cribio> qualcuno mi aiuti
<cribio> ma fottetevi tutti
<Syllith> ciao
<Syllith> qualcuno sa come installare le librerie wine 32bit su un sistema 64bit?
<aleubuntu> ragazzi ho un problema
<aleubuntu> ho una chiavetta Aruba Key per firma digitale e sul sito dicono che è compatibile con ubuntu 12.04...io se installo ubuntu 14.04 dovrebbe essere lo stesso compatibile?
<jester-> sera
<NNAZZICA> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<NNAZZICA> Buona sera. Ho da poco installato ubuntu 14.04LTS sul mio notebook ma non mi funziona per niente l'audio come posso risolvere?
<NNAZZICA> su windows l'audio funziona ho provato ad entrare in alsamixer per aumentare tutti i volumi ma il risultato è sempre lo stesso
<NNAZZICA> avevo una versione piuù vecchia della 14.04 è l'audio andava tranquillamente.
<krabador> NNAZZICA, impostazioni ---- audio , ha il corretto device selezionato ?
<NNAZZICA> krabador: in impostazione audio nel menù uscita ci sono Output digitale (S/PDIF) e anche Alto parlanti
<NNAZZICA> è selezionato altoparlanti
<krabador> !image | NNAZZICA
<ubot-it> NNAZZICA: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> fa uno screenshot, della sezione uscita
<NNAZZICA> krabador: http://postimg.org/image/mbgq3mdrb/f1a44e86/
<NNAZZICA> che dice è grave?
<krabador> sudo lshw -C Sound
<krabador> e pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | NNAZZICA
<ubot-it> NNAZZICA: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<NNAZZICA> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7776906/
<Djpasracing> Ciao
<Djpasracing> Qualcuno sa dirmi se è possibile provare in live un sistema a 32 bit su un pc ad architettura a 64?
<Djpasracing> Ciao krabador grazie mille per l'altra volta
<NNAZZICA> Djpasracing: certo si è possibile
<NNAZZICA> Djpasracing: il processore lavorerà a 32bit
<Djpasracing> È per caso l'errore errore read vminuz 0 sapete a cosa corrisponde?
<NNAZZICA> Djpasracing: no questo non lo so sorry
<Djpasracing> Scusate l'errore è /casper/vmlinuz:read error @0
<NNAZZICA> krabador: che dice il paziente?
<Djpasracing> :-D
<krabador> NNAZZICA, aplay -l
<krabador> pastebin
<krabador> Djpasracing, dvd o usb?
<Djpasracing> Usb
<NNAZZICA> krabador: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7776975/
<Djpasracing> Esce una finestra con scritto quell errore poi mi va sulla schermata viola di ubuntu ma a qualsiasi opzione mi esce sempre la finestra con l errore
<krabador> NNAZZICA, terminale , sudo killall pulseaudio
<krabador> sudo rm -r ~/.config/pulse/*
<krabador> sudo  rm -r ~/.pulse*
<krabador> riavvia
<Djpasracing> Devo postare l'immagine?
<krabador> Djpasracing, al viola di ubunntu seleziona la lingua, premi f6 e seleziona nomodeset
<krabador> prova poi a farlo partire
<Djpasracing> Provo dammi un attimo
<NNAZZICA> krabador: sudo  rm -r ~/.pulse* mi dice rm: impossibile rimuovere "/home/matteo/.pulse*": File o directory non esistente
<Djpasracing> Sempre sempre stesso errore
<krabador> Djpasracing, come hai fatto la pendrive?
<krabador> su che pc stai cercando di farla partire?
<NNAZZICA> krabador: sudo  rm -r ~/.pulse* mi dice rm: impossibile rimuovere "/home/matteo/.pulse*": File o directory non esistente
<Djpasracing> La pendrive con USB creator il,pc e un dell xps a 64bit
<krabador> NNAZZICA, so leggere
<krabador> NNAZZICA, riavvia
<NNAZZICA> krabador: si scusa era per attirare l'attenzione :) sorry ok riavvio e ti faccio sapere grazie mille
<krabador> Djpasracing, l'hai fatta da win
<Djpasracing> Ci faccio,girare parrot e ubuntu a 64 bit ma devo dare ubuntu a32 bit ad,un amico e volevo vedere se partiva
<Djpasracing> Sisi da Windows 7
<krabador> !usbwin | Djpasracing
<ubot-it> Djpasracing: Scarica Universal USB Installer (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB (guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows) | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<krabador> falla da qui
<krabador> con la stessa iso
<Djpasracing> Si ho usato questo me l,avevi consigliato la volta scorsa
<Djpasracing> O è l'immagine ke nn è buona
<NNAZZICA> krabador: riavviato ma non si sente nulla comunque
<NNAZZICA> bisogna fare qualche altra procedurar o dovrebbe funzionare già con quello che abbiamo fatto
<NNAZZICA> krabador: se collego le cuffie funziona
<NNAZZICA> è strana sta cosa, però su windows funziona
<Djpasracing> ?provo a riscaricare l iso?
<krabador> Djpasracing, è possibile che l'iso sia corrotta, il pc "a 32 bit di un amico" che pc è?
<krabador> NNAZZICA, hai il supporto di installazione di ubuntu?
<NNAZZICA> krabador: cioè?
<krabador> cio' che ti ha consentito di fare l'installazione
<Djpasracing> Il pc mi pare un acer nn so il modello, comunque lo stavo testando sul mio dell
<NNAZZICA> krabador: l'installazione della distrobuzione?
<krabador> Djpasracing, in base alle caratteristiche, ubuntu potrebbbe non esssere indicata
<krabador> se 32 bit, potrebbe essere abbastanza vecchio e con poca ram
<krabador> e lubuntu potrebbe essere la soluzione piu' indicata
<Djpasracing> Capito grazie comunque riprovo a riscaricarla
<krabador> Djpasracing, fallo venire qui il tuo amico
<NNAZZICA> krabador: se parli della distro si tengo tutto
<Djpasracing> Ho un altra domanda ma un bios a07 phoenix securecore tiano setup non è possibile modificare la velocità della ventola ed altro?
<krabador> NNAZZICA, allora avvia ubunti in live, e prova a vedere se funziona l'audio
<Djpasracing> Sicuramente lo convertiamo al mondo linux :-D
<NNAZZICA> e una volta fatta questa prova se dovesse funzionare? come mi comporto poi?
<krabador> torni qui
<NNAZZICA> ok grazie mille faccio quesdta prova e vediamoi
<Djpasracing> Per me niente?
<krabador> Djpasracing, cosa hai ordinato?
<Djpasracing> Per il bios ho scritto sopra
<Djpasracing> Nn riesco a capire come modificare i parametri dal bios
<Djpasracing> Nn c'è nessuna opzione su quello che ho io
<krabador> non si puo' avere tutto dalla vita
<Djpasracing> È immaginavo
<Djpasracing> Be grazie krabador mi sei stato d'aiuto grazie io vado
<Djpasracing> Alla prox
<pippuccio76> ho un grub rescue , e rescatux non riesce a riparare come risolvo?
<krabador> pippuccio76, non riesce a riparare cosa?
<pippuccio76> il grub...
<krabador> pippuccio76, riparazione che serve dopo che è successo cosa, "al grub" ?
<jester-> normale o uefi
<jester-> lè mort
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-11
<gammax90> Salve a tutti. Vi risulta anche a voi che Launchpad e' down?
<krabador> per il momento sembra di si
<gammax90> ok
<krabador> ovviamente posso parlare per me
<akis24> giorno
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ale__> ciao a tutti. Non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner samsung scx-4833fd su ubuntu 14.04 a 32 bit. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<jester-> ale__: con cosa ?
<ale__> ho installato la stampante e funziona benissimo, la quando lancio simple scan mi dice che non rileva alcuno scanner
<ale__> *ma
<jester-> ale__: è multi?
<ale__> sì
<ale__> ho scaricato i driver da samsung ma non riesco a installarli... perchè non so come fare...
<jester-> sul sito samsungo o nel cd in dotazione non c'è il driver?
<jester-> samsung è ben assistita
<ale__> ma sul pc portatile a 64 bit non ho avuto alcun problema....
<ale__> quindi cosa devo fare?
<jester-> ale__:  andare sul sito e trovare il driver a 32bit
<ale__> come ho scritto su, li ho scaricati ma non riesco a trovare un file che si apra con ubuntu software center e lo installi...
<ale__> sono prevalentemente file .sh
<ale__> del tipo "install-scanner.sh"
<ale__> manca una sorta di autorun..
<jester-> ale__: leggi il readme e il file install
<aLexX_> Ciao a tutti! Informazione!
<jester-> .sh va lanciato a mano
<ale__> non c'è...
<jester-> ale__: di solito samsung passa pure i deb
<ale__> non ci sono file tipo readme.. se vuoi ti post il link da cui ho scaricato il driver
<ale__> http://www.samsung.com/it/support/model/SCX-4833FD/SEE
<ale__> ho scaricato il primo della lista
<aLexX_> Ho un problema con un sistema linux, per la precisione con zeroshell ma non ho trovato alcun canale irc dedicato, per installare devo montare una chiavetta usb e lanciare il gunzip di un file, ma nel momento in cui monto mi da l'errore: unknown filesystem type. Ho provato sia con fat32 che con exfat. come posso risolvere il problema?
<cristian_c> aLexX_, qui supporto a ubuntu
<jester-> aLexX_: preso il primo il lista sessioen Drvers printing & scan drivers?
<aLexX_> In che senso?
<aLexX_> Ho preso il come device connesso l'unico formattato in fat32 (Prima) ed in exfat (dopo)
<jester-> ale__ preso il primo il lista sessioen Drvers printing & scan drivers?
<aLexX_> In che senso?
<ale__> sì
<jester-> ale__: hai scompattato la tar?
<ale__> sì
<jester-> ale__: e cosa vedi dentro alla cartella uld
<cristian_c> aLexX_, che ubuntu è?
<aLexX_> cristian_c si, ne sono consapevole... Ma non so se hai notato, come ti ho detto non ho trovato altro modo che rivolgermi a voi. Almeno mi sapete dire su che irc andare?
<jester-> ale__: io cedo install-printer.sh install-scanner.sh
<jester-> vedo*
<aLexX_> Non è ubuntu, è piattaforma linux
<ale__> 4 cartelle (arm; i386; noarch; x86_64) e 6 file (install.sh; install-printer.sh e altri 4 sempre .sh)
<cristian_c> aLexX_, ma di quale sistema parli?
<ale__> ma non so installarli..per questo chiedo aiuto :)
<jester-> aLexX_: appunto, questo canale ubuntu è. che ne sappiamo di come sono combanate altre distro
<jester-> ale__: dove hai la cartella estratta
<ale__> scrivania
<jester-> ale__: apri un terminale
<ale__> fatto
<aLexX_> jester- Non è come combattere con altre distro, semplicemente mi interessava sapere come funziona il comando mount. Dopo tutto è pur sempre linux!
<aLexX_> cristian_c: E' un software basato su linux che gestisce le connessioni ad internet.
<cristian_c> software?
<jester-> aLexX_: il semplice comando mount ritorna i punti di montaggio in uso
<cristian_c> ma quale sistema, però?
<jester-> se vuoi monatare devices è altra cosa
<cristian_c> aLexX_, /join #linux
<jester-> ale__:  cd Scrivania/uld
<ale__> fatto
<jester-> ale__: sudo ./install-scanner.sh
<aLexX_> cristian_c: isolinux 4.05
<jester-> ale__: sudo ./install-printer.sh
<cristian_c> aLexX_, prova a chiedere lì, magari ne sanno di più di questo software
<aLexX_> cristian_c Grazie!
<cristian_c> manco di sistema parliamo
<ale__> perfetto! funziona tutto. Grazie
<jester-> :d
<jester-> ale__: conserva la cartella uld
<cristian_c> quoto
<jester-> ale__: pre disinstallare lanci gli uninstall allo stesso modo
<ale__> ok
<jester-> per reinstallare sai come fare
<ale__> però non è esatto che funge perfettamente: scannerizza solo da "sotto" e non dal cassetto automatico nel coperchio.. non parte proprio..
<cristian_c> ale__, l'adf?
<ale__> cos'è?
<cristian_c> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alimentatore_automatico_di_documenti
<jester-> ale__: forse ha installato una gui
<jester-> terminale e lancia gettex
<jester-> a vedere che succede
<jester-> o lancia uld
<ale__> con lo stesso comando sudo ./gettex?
<jester-> solo gettex
<jester-> vado a naso
<ale__> sudo gettex
<jester-> solo gettex
<cristian_c> SCX-4833FD 	USB 	0x04e8/0x344b 	Good 	  	xerox_mfp (1.0-13) 	sane-xerox_mfp
<ale__> lafune@pc-lf:~$ gettex Comando "gettex" non trovato. Forse si intendeva:  Comando "gettext" dal pacchetto "gettext-base" (main) gettex: comando non trovato lafune@pc-lf:~$
<jester-> ale__: guarda nei menu ufficio
<ale__> dando gettext mi dice argomenti mancanti
<jester-> ale__: comunque solitamente quello sopra serve per i fass
<jester-> e i fass li fai a mano direttamente dalla printer
<ale__> e infatti è proprio per questo che mi serve...
<jester-> ale__: il driver linux non supporta i fax
<ale__> cmq nei menù mi risulta installato gettext...ma non so come lanciarlo
<jester-> ale__: li devi fare dalla stampante
<ale__> col portatile lo uso sempre il cassetto superiore
<ale__> sì infatti
<jester-> ale__: se è nel menu basta cliccarlo
<ale__> cosa intendi per menù? io sono andato nell'Ubuntu software center è ho trovato una utilità GNU che si chiama gettext e che risulta installata; poi sono andato su quel cavolo di "omino ubuntu" in alto a sinistra sulla barra delle applicazioni e digitando gettext escono tre file che si chiamano tutti gettext senza estensioni e con dei numerini sopra....
<cristian_c> ale__, ma scusa, che c'entrano i fax con il software?
<cristian_c> ale__, non hai la stampante vicino al pc?
<cristian_c> oppure è in un'altra stanza/piano?
<ale__> sì ho la stampante vicino. Se voglio scannerizzare 10 pagine basta metterle nel cassetto superiore e lui se le prende in automatico. Il pc portatile con ubuntu 14.04 a 64 bit lo fa in automatico; quello fisso dell'ufficio con la 14.04 a 32 bit non lo fa neanche ora che ho installato i driver... avvia direttamente lo scanner "manuale"
<cristian_c> ale__, ma non avevi parlato di fax?
<ale__> È la stessa cosa: quel cassetto serve sia per stampare che per faxare
<jester-> ale__: sul pc che funza c'è una gui?
<ale__> cos'è una "gui"?
<jester-> ale__: intendi stampare lo scannerizzato o fare files
<jester-> ale__: una interfaccia grafica è una gui
<ale__> entrambi
<ale__> devo rettificare: anche sul portatile non funge... mi confondevo con la 13.04
<ale__> la 14.04 non lo legge nemmeno sul portatile a 64
<ale__> bit
<jester-> ale__: cosa avevi installato sulla 13.04
<jester-> non è problema di bit ma di driver
<jester-> ale__: http://lugge.wikidot.com/samsung-scx-4833
<jester-> linux per lavoro è un camel adventur
<ale__> Eh....saperlo!
<ale__> lo s ma siamo una associazione e condividiamo molto l'idea di un software libero... aiutiamo i ragazzi a non craccare i programmi a pagamento... ci sembra coerente usare anche noi questi software liberi
<jester-> ale__: ammirevole ma bisogna smanettare e imparare
<ale__> i riferimenti che da questa guida che hai appena postato, valgono anche ora?
<jester-> ale__: penso di si
<ale__> nel senso che i drivers li ho scaricati da un'altra parte... devo cmq digitare quei comandi?
<ale__> ok, provo
<cristian_c> ale__, per la precisione i software open ci sono anche per winz, eh
<jester-> ale__: ma ancora meglio sarebbe comprare hw linux sicuramente digeribile per es con HP installi hplip-gui e hai tutto
<cristian_c> con la possibilità di utilizzare pure i driver winz
<ale__> > samsungmfp-configurator-qt3 samsungmfp-configurator-data Lettura elenco dei pacchetti... Fatto Generazione albero delle dipendenze        Lettura informazioni sullo stato... Fatto E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto cupsys-common E: Impossibile trovare il pacchetto samsungmfp-netdiscovery root@pc-lf:~#
<cristian_c> ale__, perché sei root?
<cristian_c> è pericoloso
<ale__> ho seguito passo a passo la guida...
<cristian_c> ale__, sbagliato
<ale__> ....
<cristian_c> bastava lanciare questo comando:
<cristian_c> /opt/Samsung/mfp/bin/Configurator &
<cristian_c> ale__, non hai letto bene
<ale__> ecco...
<ale__> peccato che quel comando fosse al fondo....
<cristian_c> ale__, le guide si leggono
<cristian_c> si presume
<ale__> e se uno legge un titolo "istruzioni passo passo"  ci crede....e lo segue...
<ale__> va bè, ho fatto qualche cavolata? posso correggere?
<cristian_c> ale__, dipende che hai fatto
<ale__> ho scritto gli stessi comandi della guida
<cristian_c> ale__, vai a ritroso, allora
<ale__> visto che non mi ha fatto fare diverse operazioni perchè diceva che era sempre impossibile trovare la cartella ecc. ho fatto che dare il comando che mi avete suggerito
<ale__> questo è il risultato:
<ale__> root@pc-lf:~# /opt/Samsung/mfp/bin/Configurator & [1] 30565 root@pc-lf:~# bash: /opt/Samsung/mfp/bin/Configurator: File o directory non esistente /opt/Samsung/mfp/bin/Configurator  bash: /opt/Samsung/mfp/bin/Configurator: File o directory non esistente [1]+  Uscita 127              /opt/Samsung/mfp/bin/Configurator root@pc-lf:~#
<cristian_c> ale__, sei ancora root
<cristian_c> io eviterei
<ale__> ditemi come uscirne..
<cristian_c> ale__, exit
<ale__> fatto
<cristian_c> ale__, hai fatto un bel casino
<ale__> uffa...
<ale__> cosa devo fare per ripristinare il tutto e far funzionare sto benedetto scanner^
<ale__> ?
<cristian_c> ale__, devi ripristinare ciò che hai modificato
<cristian_c> una cosa dopo l'altra
<ale__> ma non so farlo...
<cristian_c> ale__, vai a ritroso
<cristian_c> dall'ultimo comando dato
<cristian_c> quello che hai aggiunto , lo togli, e così via..
<ale__> esistono dei comandi per dire "annulla questa operazione"?
<cristian_c> ale__, fai l'operazione inversa per ogni comando
<ale__> e cioè??
<cristian_c> purtroppo, hai dato tanti singoli comandi
<cristian_c> parti dall'ultimo e via via fino al primo
<ale__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7779505/
<ale__> questo è tutto ciò che ho fatto. Come faccio ad annullare le singole operazioni?
<cristian_c> mo guardo
<cristian_c> ale__, ho quasi finito
<ale__> grazie
<cristian_c> che cavolo, però, hai dato pure l'uninstall, non hai letto manco le descrizioni sopra ogni comando
<cristian_c> It is necessary if Samsung Unified Drivers has been previously installed
<cristian_c> se dopo aver aggiunto i repo nel sources.list hai anche aggiornato
<cristian_c> ho come l'impressione che hai aggiornato anche vari pacchetti
<ale__> infatti l'unistall non l'ha preso
<ale__> perchè l'install che avevo dato io era in un'altra posizione
<ale__> ma mica  le so capire tutte, quelle descrizioni! Che ne so io di che cos'è "opt"...per es...
<cristian_c> ale__, per adesso, puoi rimuovere  i repo aggiunti in sources.list
<ale__> con quale comando?
<cristian_c> ma se non dovesse bastare, non ti resta che un:
<cristian_c> !ripristino
<ubot-it> Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<cristian_c> ale__, non parlo dei comandi, sopra ogni comando c'è scritto cosa fa
<ale__> ma ho fatto davvero così tanto casino da dover ripristinare?
<cristian_c> e per capire quello non serve essere esperti, ma leggere in inglese
<cristian_c> ale__, per il momento pare che solo la modifica dei repository è potenzialmente distruttiva
<ale__> argh... distruttiva...?
<cristian_c> certo
<ale__> ma cosa ho digitato di tanto grave?!
<cristian_c> ogni volta che si aggiungono ppa o repository esterni a quelli di ubuntu, si rischia di fare la frittata
<cristian_c> ale__, ripeto, hai aggiunto dei repository esterni
<cristian_c> e poi aggiornato
<cristian_c> ale__, apri il file sources.list
<cristian_c> ale__, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristian_c> anzi, no, hai aggiunto proprio un ppa
<cristian_c> o simile
<ale__> aperto
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> anzi, no, hai aggiunto proprio un ppa
<ale__> ma cos'è un "ppa"?
<cristian_c> 1ppa | ale__
<cristian_c> !ppa | ale__
<ubot-it> ale__: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<cristian_c> ale__, se puoi, ripristina
<cristian_c> !ripristino | ale__
<ubot-it> ale__: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<ale__> ma ripristinare è un gran casino, non so farlo.. e mi richiederà una bella giornata di lavoro a cercare in rete le guide... qualche opzione più breve?
<cristian_c> ale__, quali guide?
<jester-> ale__: ci sei o ci fai, la guida te l'ha ilncata cristian_c per il ripristiono
<cristian_c> ale__, un solo link al wiki ti ho dato a riguardo
<jester-> ed è quella ubuntu ufficiale
<ale__> lo so, l'ho vista...
<jester-> in rete trovi cagate che fanno danni come appena successo sopra
<ale__> speravo in una via più breve
<ale__> tutto qua
<ale__> non ho di sicuro gusto a far perdere tempo nè a voi ne a me...
<cristian_c> ale__, bastava andare al paragrafo 'Usare lo scanner fronte/retro'
<cristian_c> ale__, ti sei messo a digitare comandi a caso
<jester-> e tieni presente che linux non è sostitutivo ne di winz ne di osx, pou avere meglio o avere lacune
<cristian_c> ecco perché le guide sul web non vanno bene per i nuovi utenti
<cristian_c> inesperti
<jester-> e driver di solito sono per certi versi piu scarsi
<cristian_c> ale__, come detto prima, il software open c'è anche per winz
<cristian_c> così non ti sbatti con i driver
<jester-> il costruttore tende a non spendere per lo 0.5% del mercato
<cristian_c> eh
<ale__> cosa faccio del file sources.list che mi hai fatto aprire?
<jester-> ale__: ripristina il sistema
<jester-> ormai il danno è fatto
<ale__> ok.  Grazie
<Hello_> Ciao a tutti
<ale__> Ho letto la guida che mi avete postato. io non ho 2 partizioni, ma 3: home, ubuntu, swap. Quali azioni devo fare?
<cristian_c> ale__, perderai le impostazioni post-installazione del sistema, ma non i dati della home
<ale__> aggiorna, reinstalla, installa affianco...?
<ale__> sì, sì, questo a livello teorico lo so
<ale__> ma l'operazione da fare qual è?
<Hello_> non so come funziona la chat è la prima volta che entro
<cristian_c> ale__, sei al paragrafo 'Nuova modalità' o più indietro?
<cristian_c> !irc | Hello
<ubot-it> Hello: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<ale__> sono a quel paragrafo lì
<Hello_> ok grazie
<Hello_> scusate l'intromissione
<cristian_c> Alla schermata Tipo di installazione selezionare la voce Aggiorna Ubuntu 12.04 a Ubuntu 12.04 oppure Aggiorna Ubuntu 11.10 a Ubuntu 11.10 a seconda della versione presente su disco.
<cristian_c> ale__, qui?
<ale__> ci avevo già provato a installare la 14.04 sulla 13.04 ma ho sbagliato operazione e ho perso tutti i dati
<ale__> sì esatto
<cristian_c> e qual è il problema?
<cristian_c> di aggiorna, dico
<ale__> ora non ho il cd inserito, quindi vado a memoria: c'erano tre opzioni (installa sopra ubuntu, reinstalla, installa affianco a win - nel pc vecchio avevo ancora xp -- ) e io ho provato a installare sopra ubuntu, ma qualcosa non ha funzionato e mi ha cancellato tutto.
<ale__> dunque vorrei solo essere sicuro di cosa devo fare esatatamente
<cristian_c> ale__, scusa, e cosa stavi facendo allora, adesso?
<cristian_c> O.o
<ale__> in che senso?
<ale__> stavo cercando di installare la 14.04 sulla 13.04 senza perdere i dati in /home...
<cristian_c> ale__, segui quanto scritto nella pagina wiki, è molto chiara
<cristian_c> ale__, quello non c'entra
<cristian_c> se non hai la home separata
<ale__> ho 3 partizioni: /; /home; /swap
<cristian_c> ale__, allora fai prima a formattare la /
<ale__> come?
<cristian_c> e a reinstallare la 12.04
<cristian_c> non toccando la /home
<cristian_c> ale__, vai in Altro
<ale__> ok,  e poi?
<cristian_c> è scritto anche nella guida wiki sull'installazione
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> ale__, invece che mettere la spunta su formatta anche sulla /home, la metti solo su /
<cristian_c> e hai fatto
<ale__> e poi come gli dico di installarlo lì?
<ale__> lo fa in automatico?
<cristian_c> ale__, basta che non tocchi altro
<cristian_c> ale__, però devi scegliere Altro, come ho detto prima
<cristian_c> leggi anche il wiki a riguardo
<ale__> ok, ci provo
<ale__> grazie
<cristian_c> attenzione a non fare altri macelli
<cristian_c> che mi ci sembri portato :P
<ale__> solo un'ultima cosa: se tengo il pc così com'è ora che sucede?
<ale__> (grazie!!!)
<cristian_c> ale__, non ho idea
<cristian_c> l'importante è che tu sia uscito da root
<cristian_c> se qualcosa non funge, segui la guida al ripristino
<cristian_c> o installa come detto formattando solo la /
<ale__> ok. grazie e buon appetito
<Fab__> ciao
<cetto_laqualunqu> salve a tutti
<cetto_laqualunqu> ho un problema con 14.04 ,  dvdrip e Acidrip non leggono il lettore
<cristian_c> cetto_laqualunqu, spiegati
<cetto_laqualunqu> ho dei dvd miei che devo rippare in avi per poterli usare da chiavetta , vorrei appunto ripparli ma i programmi dvdrip e acidrip non vedono il lettore che invece monta il dvd in /media/linux
<jester-> cetto_laqualunqu: prova a montarlo on /cdrom
<cetto_laqualunqu> devo dare il comando : mount /cdrom ?
<jester-> sudo mount /dev/sdsticas /cdrom
<jester-> ma prima lo devi smontare
<cetto_laqualunqu> jester : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7779785/
<jester-> cetto_laqualunqu: lol
<jester-> cetto_laqualunqu: /dev/sticass
<jester-> cetto_laqualunqu: sudo umount /media/cdrom
<jester-> cetto_laqualunqu: sudo mount /dev/sr0 /cdrom
<cetto_laqualunqu> umount: /media/cdrom: non trovato
<jester-> cetto_laqualunqu: fa vedere risposta a: mount -l
<jester-> cetto_laqualunqu: wodim -checkdrive
<cetto_laqualunqu> jester : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7779868/
<jester-> cetto_laqualunqu: smonta il cd da nautilus
<jester-> e poi sudo mount /dev/sr0 /cdrom
<cetto_laqualunqu> jester ok adesso dvdrip non mi da errore ma devo sempre fare questa procedura ?
<cetto_laqualunqu> poi per smontare devo fasrlo sempre da terminale xchè non ho più sue notizie da nautilus
<jester-> cetto_laqualunqu: guarda nelle impostazioni dvdrip se è possibile settare
<jester-> cetto_laqualunqu: per smontare sudo umount /dev/sr0
<jester-> cetto_laqualunqu: o sudo umount /cdrom
<cetto_laqualunqu> jester sto già convertendo solo che ubuntu mi monta il dvd in /media in automatico invece che come cdrom , quindi anche se setto la posizione dvdrip mi funziona solo con las procedura che mi hai dettato
<cetto_laqualunqu> cmq grazie di tutto sopratutto per /dev/sticass....lol
<anto> buon giorno, posso chiedere aiuto rigurardo inkscape installato su ubuntu ? dopo avere installato un'archivio di font scaricato da internet non mi parte piu'
<cristianmatiaz> ciao ragazzi
<cristianmatiaz> ho un problema
<cristianmatiaz> ogni volta che accendo il pc mi appare questo
<cristianmatiaz> http://imgur.com/KO1rabq
<jester-> cristianmatiaz: segnala problema
<cristianmatiaz> ok
<Lucmaz92> Salve
<Lucmaz92> Scusate ma sono nuovo nel sito é mi servirebbe contattare qualcuno tecnico in quanto a detta del mio tecnico di fiducia , il mio portatile é troppo potente per far girare ubuntu, ed mi sembra assurdo
<jester-> Lucmaz92: lol
<jester-> Lucmaz92: cambia tecnico va
<Lucmaz92> É da 2 giorni che provo a installare  qualsiasi versione di ubuntu sul mio Asus g51jx 3D e non installa mai nulla
<jester-> !uefi | Lucmaz92
<ubot-it> Lucmaz92: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<jester-> !installazione | Lucmaz92
<ubot-it> Lucmaz92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<jester-> !usb | Lucmaz92
<ubot-it> Lucmaz92: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Lucmaz92> Ho già scritto sul forum e letto qua è la , ma nessuno sembra aver mai risolto il problema
<jester-> leggi la guida uefi
<jester-> Lucmaz92: se installa e poi al reboot non parte fai recupero bootloader
<Lucmaz92> Come faccio il recupero bootloader?
<jester-> Lucmaz92: scorri la pagina guida in basso, comunque il tuo pc con linux sarà limitato in certe prestazioni non essendoci i drivers
<jester-> ma serve basta non segarsi winz
<jester-> o sei nella M
<AlbertoP81> non riesco ad installare ubuntu su notebook Asus N550JV con Win8 preinstallato, qualcuno può seguirmi?
<AlbertoP81> Il mio problema è con boot UEFI...
<cybernova> !uefi | AlbertoP81
<ubot-it> AlbertoP81: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<Bibiro> Salve, chi mi spiega bene come funziona wubi? ho letto la documentazione ma ci sono cose che non ho ben capito
<Bibiro> ad esempio, dice che installa ubuntu come un normale programma di windows, questo implica che ha bisogno per forza di windows per funzionare, cioè è come se fosse un OS virtualizzato?
<Bibiro> c'è nessuno?
<Bibiro> Vabbè penso che siate occupati
<cybernova> !wubi | Bibiro
<ubot-it> Bibiro: wubi is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Wubi
<Eagle_> raga c`e un modo come leggere il file wrapped-passphrase
<cybernova> Bibiro, però non è più supportato
<Bibiro> come no?
<Bibiro> io sto utilizzando wubi 14.04
<Eagle_> dovrei recuperare dei file
<Bibiro> in questo momento
<Eagle_> qualcuno mi puo` dare de lle delucidazioni per ecryptfs
<jester-> Eagle_: cioè?
<jester-> Eagle_: mi sa che non è violabile
<Eagle_> ho sputtanato il kernel disistallandolo x sbaglio
<Eagle_> ora non vedo piu niente nemmeno nel grub
<cybernova> Bibiro, allora devi bootare su ubuntu quando te lo chiede alla schermata di boot
<jester-> !ripristino | Eagle_
<ubot-it> Eagle_: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<Bibiro> sì, ora sta installando
<cybernova> Bibiro, non avevi detto che l'avevi installato?
<Bibiro> no stava scaricando
<jester-> wubi si sminchia ogni 2 x 3
<Bibiro> ho sbagliato a dire
<Bibiro> cio èstava scaricando l'iso
<cybernova> Eagle_, qual'è il problema con ecryptfs?
<Bibiro> approposito, sapete quando ubuntu\kubuntu dopo il boot
<Bibiro> non si vede nient'altro che la freccia
<Bibiro> e tutto il resto "sminchiato"
<Bibiro> come risolvere?
<Bibiro> dovrei installarlo
<Bibiro> mettere la modalità d'emergenza
<Bibiro> ed abilitare i driver proprietari, teoricamente
<Bibiro> ma se non riesco nemmeno ad installarlo la vedo dura
<cybernova> Bibiro, lo installi su win 8 wubi? hai un pc con uefi?
<Bibiro> il PC è con normale bios
<Bibiro> ho 8.1
<Bibiro> però il problema che ho detto prima non riguarda wubi
<cybernova> Bibiro, su 8 non lo puoi installare wubi
<Bibiro> voglio vedere se lo fa anche con wubi
<Bibiro> perciò ora lo sto installando
<Bibiro> ah non posso?
<Bibiro> allora annullo
<cybernova> no al massimo win 7
<Eagle_> jester grazie, ora leggo vedo cosa posso o riesco ha fare
<Bibiro> sapete come risolvere il prbolema di prima comunque?
<Bibiro> vi spiego di nuovo:
<Bibiro> allora, in pratica quando avvio ubuntu\kubuntu (lo fa con entrambi)
<Eagle_> jester-: sono in live con usb al momento
<Bibiro> dopo il boot non va proprio
<Bibiro> e si vede solo la freccia
<Bibiro> e il resto si vede tutto "sminchiato" se capite cosa intendo
<Bibiro> e da quanto ho capito, anche se non ne sono sicuro, è perché devo abilitare i driver proprietari
<Bibiro> solo che se non riesco nemmeno ad installarlo non so come fare
<cybernova> Bibiro, da live lo hai provato ubuntu?
<Bibiro> sì
<cybernova> Bibiro, e funzionava tutto?
<Bibiro> no
<Bibiro> da questo problema
<Bibiro> e non lo  fa mica solo con ubuntu
<Bibiro> con un po' tutte le distro linux
<Bibiro> a dire il vero
<cybernova> Bibiro, prova a provarlo con l'opzione nomodeset
<Bibiro> non ancora
<Bibiro> provo così?
<cybernova> Bibiro, si quando ti chiede prova ubuntu, installa ecc premi F6 mi pare e scegli l'opzione nomodeset
<Bibiro> ah asp, ma a me non lo chiede questo
<Bibiro> parte direttamente lo live, mi  sa che ho sbagliato qualcosa io
<Bibiro> a scaricare
<cybernova> Bibiro, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Standard
<cybernova> è tutto ben spiegato anche da live
<Bibiro> ottimo, grazie mille
<Bibiro> scarico e poi provo con il nomodeset
<Bibiro> una volta fatto questo devo installare il sistema operativo
<Bibiro> giusto?
<Bibiro> con il nomodeset, intendo
<cybernova> Bibiro, si, una volta che provi ubuntu e verifichi che ti funziona lo puoi installare direttamente dalla live
<cybernova> ti consiglio di seguire quella guida che ti ho linkato
<Bibiro> per l'installazione? so come si installa ubuntu, l'ho utilizzato per molto tempo un po' di tempo fa con altri PC
<Bibiro> solo con questo mi da problemi che non ho mai riscontrato
<Bibiro> però al seguirò lo stesso
<Bibiro> per sicurezza
<Bibiro> un'ultima cosa:
<Bibiro> usando il nomodeset per installarlo, una volta installato devo abilitare i driver video proprietari o sbaglio?
<cybernova> Bibiro, che scheda video hai?
<Bibiro> AMD Radeon HD 6570
<Bibiro> dedicata
<cybernova> Bibiro, si una volta che hai installato ubuntu installa i driver catalyst che trovi da software & updates
<Bibiro> e dici che il problema si risolve?
<cybernova>  Bibiro http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/AbilitareDriverProprietari
<Bibiro> sì, grazie mille
<Bibiro> ah un'ultima domanda: come si comporta il dual boot di windows 8 e ubuntu? devo settare grub o fa tutto da se?
<cybernova> Bibiro, grub fa tutto in automatico, rileva normalmente winz
<Bibiro> ok grazie mille per l'aiuto
<Bibiro> grazie mille!
<cybernova> Bibiro, di nulla, controlla di non avere uefi perchè altrimenti l'installazione è differente
<Bibiro> appena finisce di scaricare l'iso provo
<Bibiro> nono, non ho uefi
<cybernova> bene
<Bibiro> ho una Asrock 960GM-GS3 FX
<cybernova> Bibiro, ok si hai bios normale
<Eagle_> jester-: il link che mi hai mandato  (prima che riavvio) http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione  nella nuova modalita', invece di cliccare prova ubuntu  clicco su installazione mi da la possibilita' di ripristinare OS
<Eagle_> jester-: viene fatto un aggiornamento dell-os
<Bibiro> io vado, appena finisco di scaricare provo
<Bibiro> arrivederci
<Bibiro> e grazie a tutti
<Eagle_> riavvio e` provo
<Eagle_> jester-:  non sono riuscito a ripristinare
<ziobardi> ciao a tutti
<ziobardi> hp un problema audio
<ziobardi> il mio pc e diventato muto
<ziobardi> dopo  aggiornamento a kernel 3.11.0-24-generic
<ziobardi> se riavvio con il kernel precedente e tutto ok
<ziobardi> ce quacuno
<ziobardi> qualcuno ?
<ziobardi> quando digito alsamixer da terminale mi dice file o directory non esistente
<ziobardi> nulla ?
<cristian_c> ziobardi, ?
<cristian_c> ziobardi, come hai aggiornato a tale kernel?
<pa> mi sapreste consigliare un programma per inviare fax che non sia hylafax (non ho proprio voglia di configurare un server) o efax (mi da problemi)?
<cristian_c> pa, non hai un fax?
<cristian_c> :P
<cristian_c> -a
<pa> no, non ho un fax fisico
<pa> ma ho un modem :)
<cristian_c> pa, hai un modem, allora?
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> pa, però un modem di quelli 56k
<pa> si
<cristian_c> pa, la prima cosa da fare è configurare il modem
<cristian_c> affinché funzioni
<cristian_c> il che è la nota dolente
<pa> il modem funziona
<cristian_c> perfetto
<pa> mi serve un software per inviare il fax
<cristian_c> !info gfax
<ubot-it> gfax (source: gfax): GNOME frontend for fax programs. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.7+ds-2 (saucy), package size 133 kB, installed size 738 kB
<cristian_c> pa, vedi se può aiutarti
<cristian_c> pa, che problemi da efax?
<pa> posso provarlo
<pa> anche se mi pare che usi efax
<cristian_c> lol
<pa> efax ho letto in un thread che ha delle temporizzazioni strane che fanno a pugni con iaxmodem (il mode che uso )
<pa> e da errore
<cristian_c> ah
<pa> finira che installo hylafax e fanculo ai cialtroni che non sanno sviluppare software decente
<cristian_c> pa, e dai, magari se nessuno paga...
<cristian_c> XD
<cristian_c> non ha senso sputare chi si sbatte gratis
<cristian_c> *su
<cristian_c> pa, comunque, segnala il problema agli sviluppatori di efax
<jester-> ma si trovano ancora i modem analogici?
<pa> il problema credo sia stato gia segnalato
<cristian_c> sicuramente può servire a 'sviluppare un software decente' XD
<pa> per questo cercavo un alternativa
<jester-> a quale pro che hw per usarlo no lo fanno piu
<pa> veramente sto usando iaxmodem
<pa> comunque finche ci sono enti idioti e inutili che richiedono gli invii di fax.. ecco a quale pro serve mandare fax
<pa> solo in italia comunque
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> madu dai cialtroni agli idioti
<cristian_c> eh
<danielearcella> Salve volevo sapere se fosse possibile utilizzare il samsung note 2 su ubuntu
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> ah, per collegarlo, scusa
<danielearcella> Ahi. Nemmeno come memoria di massa?
<cristian_c> danielearcella, sì, mi ero confuso
<cristian_c> danielearcella, hai installato gMTP?
<cristian_c> !info gmtp
<ubot-it> gmtp (source: gmtp): simple MP3 player client for MTP based devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.4-2 (saucy), package size 122 kB, installed size 402 kB
<ziobardi> ciao a tutti
<cristian_c> lol
<ziobardi>  ho un problema con alsamixer
<cristian_c> !ripeti | ziobardi
<ubot-it> ziobardi: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cristian_c> ziobardi, ti ho già risposto su
<danielearcella> no, domani volevo eliminare radicalmente win dal mio vecchio pc win ed installare l'ultima di ubuntu ma volevo essere certo che il cellulare si collegasse
<ziobardi> ciao cristian
<ziobardi> ho riavviato il pc
<jester-> danielearcella: prova con la live
<ziobardi> non ho visto latua risposta
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ziobardi, come hai aggiornato a tale kernel?
<ziobardi> aggiornamento automatici
<danielearcella> ultima question: sapete se posso collegare la mia multifunzione brother con ubuntu?
<jester-> danielearcella: installando i driver da sito se non sono nei repo
<jester-> danielearcella: e non è detto che funzi
<jester-> per quello è sempre una cattiva idea brasare winz
<cristian_c> danielearcella, non ti consiglio di brasare winz
<cristian_c> poi magari ti penti
<jester-> per non parlare dei cazzilli facebucco
<danielearcella> mi state scoraggiando ;)
<jester-> ti stiamo dicendo le cose come stanno poi sp cazzi tua
<cristian_c> danielearcella, scusa, ma hai il sistema in dual boot?
<ziobardi> cristian_c sembra che sia sparito alsamixer , non rileva nemmeno la scheda audio
<danielearcella> no apprezzo molto i vs consigli per carità però pensavo che ubuntu avesse fatto passi da gigante invece....
<jester-> danielearcella: i sistremi operativi non sono sostitutivi ma alternativi
<danielearcella> no, intendevo eliminare win definitivamente. Mi becca virus continuamente e devo formattare spesso...mi sono rotto i ....
<jester-> come il cavallo sa tiro e quello da corsa, la magana e la moto
<jester-> la bici e il ciao
<jester-> megli averne due di cavalli che uno
<danielearcella> ragionevole. Il pc essendo datato, non rischierei di rallentarlo col dual boot?
<jester-> centra nulla
<jester-> il sistema non caricato è come se non ci fosse
<danielearcella> ah ok e che partizione consigliate?
<jester-> danielearcella: dipende da quandoi spazio hai diponibile in winz
<danielearcella> 120 giga
<jester-> danielearcella: dipende dall'uso che ne fai, ma direi che se togli 80 a winz vai bene
<jester-> danielearcella: winz va prima deframmentato e poi sceglierai installa accanto
<cristian_c> danielearcella, ogni OS hai i suoi utilizzi
<jester-> e ti chiede di quanto ridurre
<cristian_c> danielearcella, hai xp?
<cristian_c> ziobardi, che ubbbuntu è?
<cristian_c> *ha
<danielearcella> no seven
<cristian_c> danielearcella, seven va anche su macchine obsolete
<cristian_c> vero, jester- ?
<danielearcella> ma si è introiato...per questo volevo mandarlo in pensione ;)
<jester-> un giga di ram
<cristian_c> pare che seven giri su pc vecchissimi
<ziobardi> ubuntu 13.10
<jester-> si introia perchè vai nei postacci hihihih
<Rebecca92> cristian_c, di certo ha requisiti maggiori di ubuntu :D
<jester-> Rebecca92: celerone 1999 1 di ram gira a palle
<jester-> a
<jester-> se non installi minchiate modderne
<danielearcella> noooooo, assolutamente no...
<cristian_c> ziobardi, apri un terminale
<ziobardi> ok gia aperto
<danielearcella> Quindi dedico 1 solo giga a win e osso installare l'ultima di ubuntu?
<Rebecca92> danielearcella, le hp funzionano di certo su ubuntu. le epson spessissimo (99 per cento) canon all 85 funzionano . le brother non saprei. controlla sul sito se offre driver o cerca il modello su google
<jester-> danielearcella: lol
<jester-> danielearcella: deframmenta winz, poi scegli installa accantoi
<Rebecca92> danielearcella, a winzooz servono almeno 40 gb
<cristian_c> ziobardi, digita: cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<jester-> e decidi di quanto dare a linux in porporzione allo spazio libero nella partizione winzoz
<danielearcella> se do 40 giga a win il resto lo do ad ubuntu allora. quindi formatto win, lo reinstallo (con sommo dispiacere) e poi lancio da boot il dvd con ubuntu. Giusto?
<ziobardi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7782109/
<jester-> danielearcella: non serve formattare
<jester-> danielearcella: quanto hai di spazio libero dentro a winz
<danielearcella> eh ma è introiato. Non si spegne più....da problemi....quel c. di win...
<ziobardi> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7782112/
<ziobardi> il primo e cat ...... il secondo ls.......
<danielearcella> Spazio poco. Dovrei fare un po di backup tra foto e c....te varie...
<jester-> ziobardi: poi ci credo che non va piu una cippa
<jester-> hai di tutto e di piu di non uffuciale
<ziobardi> jester non ho la piu pallida idea di come sia potuto succedere
<jester-> ziobardi: da soli i ppa non si sono messi di sicuro
<jester-> ziobardi: forse da copia incollla selvaggi senza conoscere le conseguenze
<ziobardi> si hai ragione jester tempo non riuscivo a far andare software center e ho risolto ma ho provato tanti copia e incolla
<jester-> ziobardi: fai un bel ripristino
<jester-> !ripristino | ziobardi
<ubot-it> ziobardi: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<danielearcella> Jester- ho file comuni come foto e video, programmi vari e documenti open office di studio e lettura oltre a programmi classici....
<jester-> danielearcella: se non vuoi segarfe winz devi avere sufficoente spazio libero al suo intgerno
<jester-> interno
<fabber92> ciao scusate come faccio a installare una chiavetta wind su ubuntu?
<danielearcella> si abbiamo detto 40 giga li dedico a win ed il rsto ad ubuntu. Il malloppo delle foto avevo intenzione di salvarle su supporti e dropbox, questo si....win lo utilizzerei prevalentemente per stampare e collegare periferiche quali smartphone visto che ubuntu è un pochetto indietro...
<cristian_c> fabber92, dipende di quale parli
<cristian_c> fabber92, hai provato ad aggiungere la connessione dal network manager?
<fabber92> si ma non succede niente
<fabber92> la chiavetta è zte mf710
<cristian_c> fabber92, aspetta
<fabber92> ok grazie
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> fabber92, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=573143
<Rebecca92> danielearcella, comprati un tb di disco, te lo tirano dietro. usalo per salvare la roba.
<danielearcella> Rebecca92 ma l'archiviazione dei dati non è un problema. La mia domanda era su come partizionare i due so.....
<Rebecca92> danielearcella, quanto è grande il disco ?
<jester-> danielearcella:  e 4, in fase di installazione scegli installa accanto
<fabber92> cristian_c , ho letto tutto ma lui non risolve il problema alla fine... che devo fare?
<jester-> si arrangia l'installer a ridurre e a fare il necessario
<danielearcella> Jester- Ti ho detto che il mio pc non si spene più. Ha seri problemi. Quindi sarei costretto cmq a formattare indipendentemente dalla scelta del so da installare.
<Rebecca92> danielearcella, controlla gli applicativi che usi e vedi se vi sono alternative in gnu/linux e controlla se i devices che usi sono supportati.
<cristian_c> fabber92, un attimo
<Rebecca92> salva i dati e ranza il disco.
<Rebecca92> se proprio vuoi farlo
<jester-> danielearcella: a quel punto sai quanto è grande il disco, rifai le partizioni e dai a winz quello che ritieni necessario, poi lasci il resto non partizionato installi winz e dopo linux sceglendo installa su spazio lebero
<cristian_c> fabber92, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=581190
<cristian_c> fabber92, ma spiega esattamente cos'hai fatto
<cristian_c> fabber92, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t && dmesg | tail
<fabber92> cristian_c, come faccio a farti vedere tutto quello che è uscito dal terminale?
<jester-> !paste | fabber92
<ubot-it> fabber92: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<fabber92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7782235/
<fabber92> grazie
<cristian_c> fabber92, dovresti togliere la stick e reinserirla
<cristian_c> poi ridigita: dmesg | tail
<fabber92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7782262/
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> fabber92, appare un'icona sul desktop?
<fabber92> si. wind connection manager che non mi fa aprire.
<fabber92> mi era comparso anche questo messaggio
<fabber92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7782267/
<cristian_c> fabber92, e mica è per linux?
<cristian_c> fabber92, è l'icona di un disco o di una memoria?
<fabber92> ma dici fra i dispositivi?
<fabber92> li mette un disco con scritto WIND MF710
<fabber92> sul desktopo
<fabber92> niente
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> fabber92, ma il software è per winz?
<cristian_c> fabber92, comunque, avevi smontato il disco, prima di provare?
<fabber92> si. è per windows. ho scaricato wine.
<fabber92> come smontare il disco prima di provare?
<cristian_c> fabber92, hai sbagliato
<cristian_c> wine non gestisce device e driver
<cristian_c> ma solo i software, al limite
<cristian_c> fabber92, come tutti, clic destro sull'icona e smonti/espelli
<fabber92> tolta. ora cosa devo fare?
<cristian_c> fabber92, ora digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<fabber92> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7782336/
<cristian_c> fabber92, sicuro di averlo smontato?
<cristian_c> fabber92, ma cosa hai tolto?
<fabber92> c'era scritto espelli e l'ho tolta la chiavetta
<cristian_c> looool
<cristian_c> fabber92, mai detto di toglierla
<fabber92> oooops. avevo capito così...
<fabber92> asp. ora la metto e faccio e
<fabber92> espelli senza toglierla?
<cristian_c> certo
<cristian_c> altrimenti che senso ha?
<cristian_c> fabber92, è un disco e memoria virtuale
<fabber92> ok scusa ma sono una capra in materia. comunque lho fatto e mi ha chiesto il pin della sim
<cristian_c> perfetto
<fabber92> asp che faccio una prova
<pa> niente, alla fine hylafax ha risolto.. anche lui un dinosauro, che ha bisogno di un programma a parte per essere configurato e nemmeno usa file per il riconoscimento dei file type
<pa> abominevole
<fabber92_> cristian_c , ho provato. la chiavetta è verde ma non va internet. riaggiungo la connessione?
<fabber92> cristian_c  , ho provato ma non mi va.
<fabber92> la luce è verde ma non mi va...
<cristian_c> fabber92, ma è cambiato rispetto a prima?
<cristian_c> fabber92, prima non riuscivi a fare la connessione?
<cristian_c> prima si accendeva?
<fabber92> cristian_c , prima la luce era rossa ora verde.
<cristian_c> perfetto
<cristian_c> qualcosa di buono hai fatto allora
<cristian_c> fabber92, apri un terminale e digita: lsusb && lsusb -t && dmesg | tail
<fabber92> hai parlato troppo presto è tornata rossa
<fabber92> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7782420/
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 013: ID 19d2:1589 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<cristian_c> è cambiato l'id
<cristian_c> prima era:
<cristian_c> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 19d2:1588 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<fabber92> ah e quindi?
<cristian_c> fabber92, ci sono ancora icone di dischi o memorie sul desktop'
<fabber92> sul desktop no
<fabber92> però fra i dispositivi la chiavetta la mette ancora come un disco
<cristian_c> fabber92, appunto
<cristian_c> devi smontare
<cristian_c> non la zte
<cristian_c> il disco virtuale
<cristian_c> o la memoria virtuale
<fabber92> ok. ma appena la smonto mi riappare
<fabber92> questa wind mf710
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> interessante, ma non ho tempo per approfondire
<fabber92> e che faccio ora? help
<cristian_c> fabber92, diciamo che smontando wind mf710, sei già a buon punto
<cristian_c> fabber92, perché ciò ti fa lo switch e carica i driver del modem
<cristian_c> come si può vedere qui: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7782420/
<fabber92> nelle connessioni me la mette ma non mi ci fa cliccare
<cristian_c> fabber92, qui dicono la tua stessa cosa: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=573143
<cristian_c> esattamente quello che succede a te
<fabber92> ok. spero di farcela. grazie mille per la disponibilità. buonanotte
<cristian_c> fabber92, hai installato usb-modeswitch?
<fabber92> no
<fabber92> lo faccio ora
<cristian_c> fabber92, meno male che avevi detto di aver seguito la guida
<cristian_c> *il topic
<fabber92> la prima che mi hai dato si
<cristian_c> fabber92, la prima dice di installare usb-modeswitch
<cristian_c> lol
<fabber92> la seconda la stavo leggendo ma andando avanti a scrivere non sono riuscito
<fabber92> ok. scusami. non ci capisco niente. ora lo installo
<fabber92> ah comunque ce lho già
<fabber92> non so come
<Guest69598> buonasera... secondo voi quale è il problema?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7782462/
<fabber92> :(
<Guest69598> come posso correggere questi problemi?
<Guest69598> grazie
<cristian_c> Guest69598, controlla che il tuo sources.list sia a posto e non abbia righe duplicate
<cristian_c> fabber92, ora devo uscire dal canale
<cristian_c> fabber92, prova ad accodarti a quel topic che ho linkato
<cristian_c> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7782420/
<Guest69598> in pratica come faccio?
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> fabber92, http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=573143
<cristian_c> Guest69598, come ho detto, apri il file e controlli
<cristian_c> lol
<AriesDark89> ciao a tutti
<AriesDark89> scusate ragazzi ma vorrei vedere film infinity sul mio pc
<AriesDark89> ma mi dice che devo installare
<AriesDark89> silverlight di microsoft
<AriesDark89> mi potete aiutare?
<gian> scusate ancora
<gian> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7782485/
<Guest78503> in pratica come faccio a risolvere il problema?
<jester-> AriesDark89: non esiste piu in linux
<AriesDark89> c'è un programma similare che mi permette di vedere i film?
<jester-> AriesDark89: non ce ne sono
<Guest78503> http://postimg.org/image/764b2gnjn/68d27a08/
<jester-> c'era qualcosa per la rai ma rai è ripassata a flash
<Guest78503> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7782485/
<jester-> Guest78503: hai roba doppia
<AriesDark89> quindi con ubuntu non si può veddere ne infinty ne sky onlinbe ne la rai???
<Guest78503> mi piacerebbe correggere questi problemi...ma come?
<jester-> AriesDark89: non vedi se srve silver
<jester-> Guest78503: rimuovi i doppioni
<AriesDark89> mah che robba
<jester-> che da soli non si sono creati
<Guest78503> sono principiante.....
<Guest78503> in pratica come?
<jester-> Guest78503: e ti mancano gli indipendenti
<Guest78503> nel gestore aggiornamenti?
<jester-> Guest78503: ce 'hai li davanti come
<jester-> cosa leggi nei pulsanti sotto alla finestra
<jester-> hai il sources a mignotte
<Guest78503> http://postimg.org/image/764b2gnjn/68d27a08/
<jester-> Guest78503: rimuovi gli ultimi due
<Guest78503> ho provato.....ma mi cancella anche i primi due...
<jester-> !sourceslist | fanne uno nuovo
<ubot-it> fanne uno nuovo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<Guest78503> cosi?   http://postimg.org/image/vrxls39hh/99178996/
<Guest78503> l'ho fatto ma mi da ancora problemi         http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7782505/
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-12
<stevr1it> salve. dopo aggiornamento giornaliero, mi è scoparso il stato delle chicciola e.mail che si attivava con altgr , ho un lenovo x230 e uuntu 14.04 ho porvato a riconfigurare la tastiera ma al posto del simbolo mi appaiono le lettere accentate. cosa fare?
<akis24> giorno
<Egle> Buongiorno,
<Egle> da live usb come arrivo nella tmp della partizione /dev/sda8/ tramite riga di comando
<Egle> cd =============/tmp
<Egle> Buongiorno, da live usb come arrivo nella tmp della partizione /dev/sda8/ tramite riga di comando (cd =============/tmp)
<Egle> ce qualcuno
<Egle> qualcuno/a mi potrebbe aiutare.,\';][=-09089089ty7t675521433211``~!###$$%^^&&**(())___+_+++++
<Antonio81> buongiono a tutti questo è il canale di supporto per tutte le versioni di ubuntu anche server?
<pa> come mai in trusty c'e' il pacchetto l7-protocols ma manca l7-filter?
<akis24> pa: lo avranno rimosso
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<pindol> qualcuno usa le video chiamate con gmail su ubuntu 14.04? non mi riesce di farle funzionare
<pindol> scusate questa è una domanda per la chat
<b00k3r> pindol hai installato il pacchetto da qui https://www.google.com/tools/dlpage/hangoutplugin ?
<pindol> b00k3r, si
<b00k3r> pindol che browser usi?
<pindol> b00k3r, firefox
<pindol> con ubuntu 12.10 funzionava
<b00k3r> pindol controlla se tra i plugins installati ci sia google talk
<pindol> b00k3r, c'è
<b00k3r> uhm dovrebbe funzionare
<b00k3r> che problemi hai quando avvii la video chiamata?
<pindol> b00k3r, non parte mi rimane il messaggio "scarica il plugin vocale per effettuare una chiamata" ho provato anche a reinstallarlo
<b00k3r> pindol controlla che il plugin sia abilitato
<pindol> b00k3r, è attivato!
<jester-> provare col browser della casa?
<pindol> jester-, crome?
<b00k3r> pindol si con chrome
<pindol> b00k3r, lo trovo su ubuntu software center?
<pindol> b00k3r, c'è chromium è la stessa cosa?
<b00k3r> chromium è opensource... cambia qualcosa rispetto a chrome
<pindol> b00k3r, non va bene?
<b00k3r> pindol scarica ed installalo da qui https://www.google.com/intl/it_it/chrome/browser/
<b00k3r> pindol non so devi provare :D
<pindol> b00k3r, ok
<b00k3r> scarica chrome, dovresti andare più sul sicuro
<pindol> b00k3r, ho scaricato chrome e le chiamate funzionano grazie molte della collaborazione a nche a jester
<fra_dolcino> ciao, in modo apparentemente casuale, nell'arco di un mese o due, mi è capitato 3-4 volte che il pc si spenga all'improvviso, l'unica cosa a cui associo l'evento è l'utilizzo di Wesnoth
<fra_dolcino> tutte le volte è successo mentre ci giocavo
<fra_dolcino> è possibile tramite i log del sistema risalire all'origine del problema?
<jester-> fra_dolcino: i log sono in /var/log
<fra_dolcino> jester-, si, ma ci sono un mucchio di file non so quale guardare
<fra_dolcino> quello di xorg?
<jester-> system kernel dmesg
<jester-> fra_dolcino: magari il pc sta tirando le cuoia
<fra_dolcino> jester-, è nuovo
<fra_dolcino> spererei proprio di no
<jester-> bè mai visto la mortalità neonatale?
<gnazio> ciao, sto formattando con (mkfs -c -c), qualcuno per favore saprebbe dirmi come leggere il numero di errori tra parentesi?
<fra_dolcino> si, ma l'incidenza è bassa, nei paesi sviluppati
<fra_dolcino> jester-, il commando system non esiste
<jester-> gnazio: -c e non -c -c
<jester-> gnazio: -c forza il controllo della superficie ricerca settori danneggiati
<gnazio> http://linux.die.net/man/8/mkfs.ext3 -c -c
<jester-> fra_dolcino: devi aprire i files in /var/log
<gnazio>  If this option is specified twice, then a slower read-write test is used instead of a fast read-only test.
<jester-> gnazio: che senso 2 volte la stessa opzione
<gnazio> vorrei solo capire se i numeri tra parentesi sono i settori danneggiati o ché
<jester-> gnazio: aaah scusa mkfs
<gnazio> jester-: nel manuale è specificato che -c -c fa un controllo in lettura scrittura più approfondito
<jester-> lo mia ripsosta era circa fsck
<gnazio> aaaaaaaah ok
<gnazio> jester-: sai mica il significato dei numeri? sono i settori danneggiati?
<jester-> gnazio: man mkfs e vedi le opzioni
<jester-> cosa fa -c -c
<jester-> gnazio: ma fornatti in ext3?
<jester-> è obsoleto
<gnazio> sisi, preferisco ext3, mi sta più simpatico
<gnazio> e -c -c controlla in lettura-scrittura invece che solo lettura
<jester-> gusti so ggusti
<jester-> pure la bindi avrà i suoi estimatori
<gnazio> LOL
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ce l'hai proprio con la Bindi
<fra_dolcino> jester-, ci sono dei warning di ACPI, posso postare i log di dmesg e di kernel
<jester-> fra_dolcino: rende bene l'idea
<gnazio> quindi? nessuno sa cosa sono quei numeri?
<gnazio> per ora sono a 7 MILIONI e spingi
<jester-> fra_dolcino: se lo fa usando una specifica app quello sarà il proble4ma
<jester-> problema*
<gnazio> se sono i settori danneggiati, direi che posso usare il disco come fermacarte
<Guest79271> ciao ragazzi, ho windows xp ma non mi fa aprire la iso, come posso fare?
<gnazio> Guest79271: la iso di cosa? ubuntu?
<Guest79271> si
<fra_dolcino> jester-, immagino sia Wesnoth, ma vorrei capire cosa succede di così grave da buttare giù il sistema
<gnazio> Guest79271: devi masterizzare la iso su un DVD
<jester-> fra_dolcino: spulcia fra i log
<Guest79271> ho usato magicDisk
<gnazio> Guest79271: per masterizzare? perché non hai usato l'utility di windows?
<Guest79271> no, magicdisk permette di montare le iso su un hardware digitale come se avessi inserito il cd masterizzato dentro il pc ma mi da solo immagini
<gnazio> Guest79271: perché lo stai montando virtualmente? e poi e strano che ci siano solo immagini
<fra_dolcino> jester-, potrebbe essere questo dalla ora in cui è successo, riesci ad interpretarlo? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7784170/
<gnazio> Guest79271: ma vuoi installare ubuntu o solo vedere cosa c'è nel disco?
<Guest79271> non mi da nessun altra opzione, a questo punto provo con il riavvio, speriamo bene
<jester-> fra_dolcino: dopo il riavvio che fa testo è il penultimo
<Eagle_> ciao a tutti
<Eagle_> ancorra non sono riuscito a sistemare sto kernel
<Eagle_> come posso arivare alla cartella tmp, da terminale nella partizione con kernel disistallato (punto interrogativo)
<Eagle_> sono in live usb, sto seguendo questa guida, http://www.lffl.org/2014/02/installare-il-nuovo-kernel-linux-3135.html      mi riporta nella tmp della chiavetta chiavetta
<cristian_c> Eagle_, non postare link a risorse esterne a ubuntu qui in canale
<cristian_c> grazie
<Eagle_> vorrei installare il kernel nella partizione 14.04, ma da usb live, come si fa (punto interrogativo)  ...scusate ma la tastira e` quella inglese
<cristian_c> Eagle_, perché devi scaricare il kernel?
<Eagle_> ho sbagliato a disistallare quelli vecchi, disistallando quello che era in uso
<Eagle_> con precisione era il 3.13.029
<Eagle_> dovevo eliminare il 3.13.0.27
<Eagle_> ora la partizione e cifrata, e ci sono i file nella home
<Eagle_> nel grub non vedo piu niente, tranne o.s di win 7
<Eagle_> ora vorrei sapere se si potesse installare il kernel nella partizione /dev/sda8 dove si trova la 14.04
<Eagle_> sempre da usb live
<Eagle_> jester-: ciao
<Eagle_> cristian_c:  fare un backup della home, e`  reinstallare o.s, e riportare la vecchia home nella nuova installazione, riuscirei ha recuperare i file (punto interrogativo)
<Eagle_> la home e` cifrata
<Eagle_> cristian_c:
<Albe> Buongiorno, vorrei porvi una domanda, Ho installato nel mio fisso uTorrent per Windows e da un po di giorni che vorrei passare ad Ubuntu, domanda: Se cambio SO e su ubuntu installo uTorrent devo risettare le porte come avevo fatto in precedenza con Windows dal router?
<remix_tj> Albe: se le porte sono le standard di torrent no, vanno ancora bene
<jester2-> ellavacca
<Albe> remix_tj all' epoca mi ricordo che quando installai uTorrent settai delle porte sul router per andare piu veloce, quindi secondo te se io cambio SO rimetto uTorrent e rimetto le porte che già ho aperto sul router va bene?
<remix_tj> Albe: tu hai toccato solo le porte sul router, non hai impostato niente su uTorrent, vero?
<Albe> remix_tj su uTorrent c'erano delle porte d' aprire e le ho aperte sul router :)
<remix_tj> ok, allora non cambia niente
<remix_tj> era per capire se avevi personalizzato qualcosa
<remix_tj> se sono le cose standard non cambiano
<Albe> Ok quando installerò allora uTorrent copiero le porte già aperte sul router e le mettero su uTorrent in pratica??
<Iononsoleggere> Ciao bella gente, buon pomeriggio!
<LucaS05> Ragazzi ho un 403 con apache 2.4.9 su localhost, qualcuno può darmi una mano?
<garfield> Ciao a tutti. Qualcuno può aiutarmi a sbloccare una volta per tutte il portachiavi all'avvio di Ubuntu 14.04?
<jester2-> garfield: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Portachiavi
<garfield> Sono nel centro di controllo, ma non trovo password e chiavi di cifratura
<garfield> Ok, ora ci sono, Ho cliccato col destro su login e ho trovato la password, ma non ho capito come sbloccare
<maxxx_> salve
<maxxx_> sa
<krabador> sa - sa - prova?
<krabador> una cosa del genere?
<maxxx_> salve ho un problema con la chiavetta dlink dwa 111
<maxxx_> ho istallato da poco lubuntu 14.04 e non riesco a navigare con la chiavetta
<cristian_c> maxxx_, modello e marca
<maxxx_> d-link dwa 111
<cristian_c> maxxx_, ha mai funzionato su ubuntu?
<maxxx_> no! ho eseguito l'istallazione col cavo ethernet e con questo naviga
<cristian_c> maxxx_, ma dov'è collegato il cavo?
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> maxxx_, io avevo capito la sim
<cristian_c> modem
<cristian_c> invece è una comune scheda wifi usb
<cristian_c> maxxx_, apri un terminale
<maxxx_> si router dlinkdkt 710
<cristian_c> lol
<maxxx_> ora sto navigando con un altro pc...
<maxxx_> terminale aperto...
<cristian_c> maxxx_, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t && dmesg | tail
<cristian_c> maxxx_, incolla il risultato su pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste | maxxx_
<ubot-it> maxxx_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<maxxx_> ok
<maxxx_> cristian mi sono collegato con l'altro pc col cavetto...ma non riesco ad usare paste...
<cristian_c> maxxx_, dove ti sei bloccato?
<maxxx_> ci riprovo...
<cristian_c> lol
<maxxx_> ora mi son connesso col pc icriminato....
<maxxx> ma non riesco ad usare pastebin....ho incollato la risposta ai comandi... e poi...???
<jester1-> !paste | maxxx
<ubot-it> maxxx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<jester1-> chiaro è?
<maxxx_> non so quale sia l'indirizzo della pagina....
<jester1-> mapreri: quello http://sticass
<jester1-> detto anche URL
<jester1-> maxxx:  quello http://sticass
<jester1-> mapreri: in alto nel browser
<jester1-> l'indiriss
<maxxx_> dopo che calco paste....che devo fare???
<maxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785036/
<maxxx> così????
<cristian_c> maxxx, sto guardando
<maxxx> ok grazie!
<cristian_c>     |__ Port 3: Dev 5, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=ndiswrapper, 480M
<cristian_c> c'è una cosa che non hai detto
<cristian_c> cioè, come hai installato la scheda
<maxxx> quale scheda?
<cristian_c> la scheda wifi usb
<maxxx> non lo so
<AlbertoP81> ciao, forse può servire consultare http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?t=501889
<cristian_c> maxxx, hai lo stesso problema con qualunque wifi?
<maxxx> ho letto molto sul forum...ho provato alcune cose....ma sempre con pessimi risultati!!
<cristian_c> AlbertoP81, comunque, pare sia diversa
<cristian_c> maxxx, non stai descrivendo ciò che hai fatto
<cristian_c> il che rende difficile darti una mano
<maxxx> a casa ho solo questo wi fi
<cristian_c> maxxx, ok, ma spiega come hai installato il wifi
<cristian_c> maxxx, non hai un cellulare per provare?
<maxxx> forse ho istallato i drivers
<cristian_c> maxxx, ma quali driver?
<maxxx> ho usato il cd dlink per windows
<cristian_c> maxxx, bene, ma windows cosa c'entra
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> avevi provato a farla funzionare prima?
<maxxx> ed ho istallato windows wireless drivers
<cristian_c> maxxx, ma hai provato con i driver di xp?
<maxxx> si
<cristian_c> maxxx, dico prima di provare a usare i driver di winz
<maxxx> come faccio?
<cristian_c> maxxx, ma quale ubuntu stai usando?
<maxxx> lubuntu
<maxxx> 14.04
<cristian_c> maxxx, ok
<cristian_c> maxxx, e non hai l'icona del network manager in basso a destra nel pannello?
<cristian_c> maxxx, hai ethernet?
<cristian_c> con gli aggiornamenti l'icona della rete è riapparsa
<cristian_c> maxxx, intanto, digita: ndiswrapper -l
<cristian_c> maxxx, posta il risultato su pastebin
<maxxx> ok
<maxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785099/
<maxxx>  in basso a destra mi  da connessione via cavo 1
<cristian_c> maxxx, hai digitato male
<cristian_c> -l , non -1
<maxxx> ok
<maxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785122/
<cristian_c> maxxx, digita: sudo ndiswrapper -r rt73
<maxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785142/
<cristian_c> maxxx, bastava una volta :P
<cristian_c> maxxx, comunque, stacca la scheda e ricollegala
<maxxx> ok
<cristian_c> maxxx, quindi , apri un terminale e digita: dmesg | tail
<maxxx> con la scheda inserita?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> maxxx, comunque, stacca la scheda e ricollegala
<maxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785163/
<cristian_c> maxxx, ora, digita: lsusb &5 lsusb -t
<cristian_c> ah, scusa
<cristian_c> maxxx, ora, digita: lsusb && lsusb -t
<maxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785170/
<cristian_c> digita questo, prima ho sbagliato a digitare
<maxxx> ok
<maxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785179/
<cristian_c> maxxx, apri un terminale e digita: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<cristian_c> !info linux-firmware-nonfree
<ubot-it> linux-firmware-nonfree (source: linux-firmware-nonfree): Non-free firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.14ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 3850 kB, installed size 8771 kB
<cristian_c> maxxx, dopodiché, digita: modinfo rt73
<maxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785223/
<cristian_c> maxxx, stacca e ricollega la wifi
<cristian_c> maxxx, poi, digita: dmesg | tail
<maxxx> ok
<jester1-> maxxx: vedi di leggere o tiriamo natale
<cristian_c> sì, un'accelerata non sarebbe male
<maxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785241/
<cristian_c> maxxx, digita: sudo modprobe rt73usb
<maxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785253/
<cristian_c> maxxx, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Bibiro> Salve
<Bibiro> Vi ricordate di me?
<Bibiro> Ieri sono venuto a chiedere aiuto riguardo un problema con i driver video
<Bibiro> perfetto, non posso mettere il nomodeset perché non riesco nemmeno ad accedere a quella schermata
<Bibiro> dato che dopo il logo "Ubuntu" la schermata già si "sminchia"
<Bibiro> come posso fare?
<maxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785261/
<jester1-> Bibiro: al boot usb o cd come compare l'omino in basso pigia svelto enter
<Bibiro> ottimo grazie
<Bibiro> provo
<Bibiro> riavvio quindi
<Bibiro> anzi, joinno un attimo in irc da portatile
<cristian_c> maxxx, dpkg -l | grep linux-firmware
<cristian_c> maxxx, digita anche: lsb_release -a
<BibiroW> Ecomi
<BibiroW> Eccomi
<maxxx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7785273/
<Bibiro> ok proviamo
<Bibiro> SI E' APERTO UNITY
<Bibiro> PERFETTO
<Bibiro> ora installo, giusto?
<Bibiro> installo normalmente come se niente fosse?
<jester1-> Bibiro: F6
<cristian_c> maxxx, riavvia il sistema
<cristian_c> maxxx, magari deve riavviare per applicare le modifiche
<Bibiro> jester ho fatto
<Bibiro> sono sul desktop
<Bibiro> della live
<maxxx> ok
<Bibiro> installo ora?
<jester1-> Bibiro: vedi te
<Bibiro> jester mica faccio casini se installo ora?
<Bibiro> da quanto ho capito devo installarlo, riaccedere con nomodeset ed installlare i driver proprietari
<Bibiro> o sbaglio?
<jester1-> Bibiro: decidi che tipo di installazione: se accanto a winz su tutto il disco, se in manuale
<Bibiro> ah sì
<Bibiro> accanto a winzozz
<jester1-> hai deframmentato winz?
<Bibiro> sì fa da solo ogni sera
<Bibiro> mi si è buggato unity DE
<jester1-> allora procedi e userai accanto
<Bibiro> appena installo la prima cosa che faccio dopo aver messo i driver è installare KDE
<jester1-> Bibiro: allora pia kubuntu  avrai una ciofeca di os
<jester1-> non ha senso agiungere kubuntu-desktop a unity in installazione nuova
<Bibiro> mi avevate detto di mettere ubuntu ed ho messo ubuntu
<jester1-> Bibiro: se non hai accenato a kde è normale
<jester1-> Bibiro: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<Bibiro> riprovo con Kubuntu
<jester1-> Bibiro: vale la pena fare un lavoro fatto bene
<Bibiro> sì, ubuntu mi di bugga ogni 3*2
<maxxx__> fatto
<maxxx__> ma ora devo creare una connessione wifi???
<cristian_c> maxxx__, ok, digita: ifconfig -a
<cristian_c> maxxx__, e: lshw -C network
<maxxx__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7785337/
<Bibiro> ok sto avviando kubuntu
<Bibiro> con nomodeset
<Bibiro> la traduzione di Kubuntu com'è? conviene metterlo in italiano o inglese?
<jester1-> va a gisti
<jester1-> gusti
<Bibiro> ottimo
<Bibiro> vediamo se va
<Bibiro> o si bugga tutto
<Bibiro> un attimo
<Bibiro> jester
<Bibiro> hai presente l'impostazione disco
<Bibiro> di Kubuntu?
<Bibiro> non capisco come fargli capire che deve installare sulla partizione da 50 giga
<Bibiro> qui dice "Guidato - ridimensiona SCSI2 partizione n° 2, e usare lo spazio liberato"
<jester1-> Bibiro: hai gia la partizione?
<cristian_c> maxxx__, ma la wifi è collegata?
<Bibiro> sì 50 gigabyte
<Bibiro> non partizionata
<maxxx__> si
<Bibiro> spazio non allocato
<jester1-> Bibiro: altro
<Bibiro> in pratica
<Bibiro> Manuale devo cliccare'
<Bibiro> ?
<jester1-> si
<jester1-> o altro che sia
<jester1-> Bibiro: vai sulla 50 gb e poi in modifica
<maxxx__> ma ho solo la connessione via cavo
<Bibiro> ora ho le tre partizioni
<Bibiro> Quella da 400 mega automatica di winzozz
<Bibiro> quella di 950 gb
<Bibiro> di windows
<jester1-> maxxx_: pare che la tua usb wifi sia linux non digeribile
<Bibiro> e la 50 giga,  me la riconosce come ntfs
<Bibiro> windows l'avrà allocata
<jester1-> Bibiro: non ti distrarre
<jester1-> Bibiro: la metti sulla 50 o no
<Bibiro> sì sulla 50
<Bibiro> che devo fare
<Bibiro> faccio formatta?
<jester1-> Bibiro: modifica
<Bibiro> change quindi?
<maxxx__> facciamogliela digerire....
<jester1-> Bibiro: usare come ext4 jurnaled
<jester1-> Bibiro: formatta
<jester1-> Bibiro: montare come /
<Bibiro> ok, ora installo
<jester1-> maxxx_: impossbile senza il driver, ricerche dicono che è una delle poche che non va
<jester1-> Bibiro: quanta ram hai
<jester1-> non hai la swap
<Bibiro> "non è stata selezionata alcuna partizione per essere usata come area di swap [...] Se non si torna al menù di partizionamento per assegnare una partizione di swap l'installazione proseguirà senza spazio di swap"
<jester1-> se almeno 4 si puo fare senza
<maxxx__> il driver è introvabile???
<Bibiro> avanti o indietro?
<Bibiro> ho 8 gb di RAM
<jester1-> Bibiro: allora vai cianquillo
<jester1-> maxxx_:  hai il cd della penna con i driver xp?
<maxxx__> si
<jester1-> maxxx_: hai sistema a 32 o 64 bit
<maxxx__> 32
<jester1-> maxxx_: sicuro? dai getconf LONG_BIT
<maxxx__> ok
<maxxx__> si 32
<jester1-> mapreri: copia la cartella 32bit driver xp sul desktop
<mapreri> uh?
<mapreri> :)
<jester1-> maxxx_:  copia la cartella 32bit driver xp sul desktop
<jester1-> mapreri: lol
<maxxx__> ok
<jester1-> maxxx_: o ancora meglio nella home
<Bibiro> sta installando
<Bibiro> meh
<Bibiro> speriamo che vada
<Bibiro> e che non faccio casino
<maxxx_> non trovo quella cartella
<jester1-> mapreri: cercala nel cd
<jester1-> ci sarà cartella driver e dentro xp e dentro a xp 2 e 64
<mapreri> jester1-: usi xchat?
<jester1-> mapreri: yess
<Bibiro> jester conosci hexchat?
<jester1-> Bibiro: mai usata
<Bibiro> è identica e precisa ad xchat, io uso quella su winz
<mapreri> jester1-: settings > preferences > input box > nick completation sorted > last-spoke order
<mapreri> ;)
<mapreri> Bibiro: è il suo fork...
<jester1-> mapreri: hihih non ce l'ho l'opzione
<mapreri> O.o
<jester1-> 2.8.9 winz
<mapreri> io ho 2.8.8 e c'è...
<mapreri> umh
<mapreri> :S
<Bibiro> ma su xchat come si fanno ad impostare dei comandi all'avvio?
<Bibiro> con hexchat ci ero riuscito ma ora non riesco più
<jester1-> maxxx_: se non la trovi siamo nella palta
<maxxx__> trovata!!!! xp2k copiata nella home
<jester1-> maxxx_: nome 32bit?
<maxxx__> all'interno ci sono 4 file rt 73
<maxxx__> nome xp 2k
<jester1-> mapreri: xp 2000 e basta?
<jester1-> non c'è nulla 32 64 ?
<maxxx__> no
<Bibiro> perfetto
<Bibiro> ecco kubuntu ha installato
<Bibiro> ora devo reimpostare il nomodeset
<Bibiro> in grub
<Bibiro> giusto?
<jester1-> Bibiro: riavvia
<jester1-> o che imposti
<Bibiro> il nomodeset
<Bibiro> su GRUB
<Bibiro> sto riavviando
<jester1-> si ma devi riavviare
<jester1-> al menu pigi e
<Bibiro> sìsì lo so
<Bibiro> sta riaviando
<Bibiro> ok
<jester1-> e nella riga quit spalsh aggiungi nomodesete non non c'è
<Bibiro> sono su grub
<Bibiro> aspetta mi spieghi meglio?
<jester1-> e
<Bibiro> c'è la schermata che mi dice di selezionare un OS
<jester1-> e
<jester1-> tasto e
<Bibiro> ok
<Bibiro> sì
<jester1-> aggiungi dopo quiet splash
<Bibiro> poi?  c'è parecchia roba
<jester1-> F10
<Bibiro> quietsplash lo aggiungo alla fine?
<jester1-> spazio e metti nomodeset
<Bibiro> aspetta cerco una guida così non rompo
<Bibiro> ah asp
<jester1-> vai sul posto con le frecce tricolori
<Bibiro> jester scusa se rompo
<Bibiro> ma non ho capito
<Bibiro> vado alla fine dei vari comandi ora ed aggiungo "quiet splash nomodeset" ?
<maxxx__> cristian_c e Jester1 che faccio esco a comprare un'altra chiavetta?
<jester1-> Bibiro: tasto e fatto?
<Bibiro> ovvio
<Bibiro> ho fatto il tasto e
<Bibiro> e c'è la schermata con i vari parametri tipo
<jester1-> mapreri: linksuys o netgear
<Bibiro> setparams "Ubuntu"
<Bibiro> recordfail
<cristian_c> maxxx__, ma perché non controlli la compatibilità prima di acquistare?
<Bibiro> load_video
<Bibiro> e roba del genere
<Ema89> Buonasera, ho un problema di attributi dei file su tutti i miei computer O.o
<jester1-> Bibiro: e devi editare, con le frecce vai sulla riga con: quiet splash
<jester1-> Ema89: ???
<maxxx__> perchè ho già da 4 anni la chiavetta e lubuntu da tre giorni....
<Bibiro> jester1- trovata
<Bibiro> c'è scritto
<jester1-> Bibiro: dopo splah lascia uno spazio e aggiungi nomodeset
<Bibiro> sai che c'è nomodeset già nella riga'
<Bibiro> ?
<Bibiro> è strano
<Bibiro> però è prima
<Bibiro> ora lo aggiungo dopo
<jester1-> Bibiro: lo ha piato in installazione
<jester1-> Bibiro: F10
<Bibiro> quindi non devo più aggiungerlo?
<jester1-> Bibiro: va bene anche prima
<Bibiro> avvio con f10 e basta?
<jester1-> zi
<Ema89> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7785447/
<jester1-> Bibiro: hai doppia scheda?
<Ema89> Tutti e due i computer con Xubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Bibiro> in che senso?
<Bibiro> video?
<jester1-> Ema89: facendo?
<Ema89> copiando dei file..
<Ema89> cioè ogni volta che copio ed incollo..
<maxxx__>  ora purtroppo devo andare via, grazie a tutti per l'aiuto!!!
<jester1-> Bibiro: pc modderni sopra i 500 euri hanno doppia scheda grafica
<Bibiro> il pc me lo sono assemblato io
<Bibiro> ha la dedicata
<Bibiro> e l'integrata
<jester1-> Bibiro: disattiva l'interata
<Bibiro> l'integrata è già disattivata
<jester1-> Ema89: compiare da a ?
<Bibiro> sto usando la dedicata
<jester1-> ok
<Bibiro> la radeon hd 6570
<Bibiro> ora devo installare i driver proprietari
<Bibiro> giusto?
<jester1-> Bibiro: nu dovrebbe essere gia a posto
<Ema89> Dall'hard disk alla chiavetta.. da HDD a qualsiasi altro dispositivo portatile..
<Bibiro> jester no
<Bibiro> perché ora sono con il nomodeset
<Bibiro> e sto usando i driver base
<jester1-> Ema89: qualsiasi file? mai visto un errore del genere in linux che non ha attributi
<Bibiro> la risoluzione non è quella giusta e dubito di poter usare la scheda video seriamente
<Ema89> Mi sento fortunato..
<Bibiro> tipo avviando giochi
<Bibiro> come risolvo ora?
<jester1-> Bibiro: il radeon open va bene, ati ha mollato tutto ai dev linux
<Bibiro> posso anche giocarci volendo?
<jester1-> Bibiro: dovresti
<Bibiro> ora come sistemo però?
<jester1-> sistemi cosa
<Bibiro> la risoluzione che non è quella giusta ad esempio
<jester1-> Bibiro: lsmod | grep radeon
<Bibiro> devo avviare il terminale?
<cristian_c> maxxx_, ci sono driver e firmware sul sito mediatek
<cristian_c> se hai voglia e pazienza
<Ema89> Ogni volta che invio un file da uno dei 2 miei computer 1 fisso con i3 ed 1 portatile esce questo avviso. scelgo si a tutti, copia a qualcosa 100mb al sec dopo di che si ferma.
<maxxx_> ok grazie...ci provo domani...
<cristian_c> maxxx_, no, se non ti senti in grado, fai prima ad acquistarne una compatibile
<Ema89> ovviamente bilancia la velocità e porta a termine la copia. Ma a volte anche a smontare la partizione non salva il file sul file system
<cristian_c> maxxx_, altrimenti sprechi solo il tuo tempo
<jester1-> Ema89: qualsias file o qualcuno di specifico
<Ema89> tutti quanti..
<Bibiro> jester che devo fare allora?
<jester1-> Ema89: boh
<jester1-> Bibiro: lsmod | grep radeon   che risponde
<Bibiro> sul terminale?
<jester1-> eh
<cristian_c> maxxx_, io ti consiglio di acquistarne un'altra, dato che ti vedo in difficoltà con linux
<Bibiro> risponde:
<Bibiro> asp
<BibiroK> allora
<BibiroK> sono da kubuntu
<maxxx_> dammi un suggerimento su una compatibile con d-link e con linux
<BibiroK> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7785484/ mi ha risposto questo
<jester1-> ma proprio una ati di M dovevi comprare avendo intenzione di usare linux
<BibiroK> in realtà
<cristian_c> maxxx_, quella roba lì è per utenti esperti, cosa che non sei
<BibiroK> il pcl o presi per usare windows per gaming
<cristian_c> maxxx_, quindi fai un po' di ricerche
<BibiroK> però windows mi ha un po' rotto
<cristian_c> sul web
<BibiroK> e quindi volevo tornare con linux
<cristian_c> maxxx_, io ne ho una che funziona con le nuove versioni
<BibiroK> se sapevo avrei preso una nvidia
<cristian_c> maxxx_, che comunque si collega
<jester1-> Bibiro: system setting video
<maxxx_> che marca?
<cristian_c> maxxx_, tp link wn727n
<BibiroK> terminale?
<cristian_c> *tl-wn727n, maxxx_
<cristian_c> maxxx_, che comunque, la tua dlink è anche superata
<maxxx_> ok grazie cercherò
<jester1-> Bibiro: dai menu
<maxxx_> l'ho comprata 4 anni fa...
<cristian_c> maxxx_, perché supporta fino al protocollo g, mentre quelle attuali supportano anche il protocollo x (b/g/n) che arriva fino a 150mbps
<BibiroK> allora, dato che è in italiano
<BibiroK> impostazioni sistema
<BibiroK> schermo e video
<BibiroK> giusto?
<cristian_c> maxxx_, io l'ho pagata 12 € online in offerta
<jester1-> eh
<jester1-> Bibiro: te la fa cambiare?
<BibiroK> no
<BibiroK> mi da solo 1024*768
<BibiroK> provo a mettere i driver video proprietari?
<jester1-> Bibiro: vai in driver aggiuntivi menu sustema
<maxxx_> ciao e grazie
<BibiroK> gestore dei driver?
<jester1-> si
<BibiroK> ecco
<BibiroK> ha trovato i radeon
<BibiroK> dice:
<jester1-> vede qualcosa?
<jester1-> c'è un testato?
<BibiroK> "Advanced Micro Devices Inc. [AMD/ATI] Turks PRO [Radeon HD 6570]
<BibiroK> e dice:
<BibiroK> Utilizzo di Driver video per gli acceleratori grafici AMD da fglrx
<jester1-> Bibiro: testato?
<BibiroK> testato?
<BibiroK> no
<BibiroK> c'è solo questo xorg
<BibiroK> che dice raccomandato
<jester1-> Bibiro: fai una foto al desktop
<BibiroK> sì
<jester1-> si raccomandato
<jester1-> abilitatlo
<jester1-> e incrocia le dita
<BibiroK> http://imgur.com/lKIM2mr
<BibiroK> che fo'?
<BibiroK> ho paura che una volta tolto il nomodeset
<BibiroK> mi da la schermata sminchiata
<BibiroK> come al solito
<BibiroK> e non si avii
<BibiroK> avvii *
<BibiroK> uso questi?
<jester-> Bibiro: abilita e riavvia quando ha finito non proccuoarti di nomode
<BibiroK> abilito e riavvio
<BibiroK> devo togliere il nomodeset
<BibiroK> con e
<BibiroK> o fa tutto lui?
<BibiroK> comuqnue sono già abilitati...
<jester-> vado a cena
<BibiroK> cazzo
<BibiroK> ed ora?
<BibiroK> sono nella merda lol
<BibiroK> riavvio, vediamo
<marcovic> buona sera
<marcovic> sono nuovo nel canale
<marcovic> cerco aaiuto per scaricare film sul mirc
<mibofra> !filesharing | marcovic
<ubot-it> marcovic: questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<Bibiro> Jester è ancora via?
<Bibiro> mibofra, scusa, non sono molto esperto di freenode, qual  è il comando per inviare messaggi offline?
<Bibiro> ehm
<Bibiro> ho un problema
<Bibiro> come salvo permanentemente
<Bibiro> alcuni parametri
<Bibiro> che ho settato su grub?
<Bibiro> chi mi aiuta?
<Bibiro> Aiutatemi perfavore
<mibofra> Bibiro, /msg MemoServ nick messaggio
<mibofra> nick metti il nick dell'utente
<mibofra> devi essere registrato
<Bibiro> ah, capito
<Bibiro> mibofra tu per caso sapresti aiutarmi a settare grub?
<Bibiro> sono molto noob riguardo queste cose
<mibofra> !grub | Bibiro
<ubot-it> Bibiro: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Bibiro> grazie mille
<Bibiro> kubuntu non ha l'ubuntu software center?
<Bibiro> trovato
<Bibiro> muon discover
<Bibiro> salve
<Bibiro> perché quando faccio sudo apt-get install muon mi da come risposta:
<Bibiro> xserver-xorg-video-all : Dipende: xserver-xorg-video-ati ma non sta per essere installato E: Dipendenze non soddisfatte. Provare "apt-get -f install" senza pacchetti (o specificare una soluzione).
<Bibiro> che ho combinato?
<krabador_> manda sudo apt-get -f install
<Bibiro> grazie
<Bibiro> dice di riavviare
<Bibiro> riavvio :v
<Bibiro> Grazie mille
<Bibiro> ora va
<krabador_> bene
<Bibiro> ora provo ad installare skype
<Bibiro> VLC per Linux è buono quanto quello per Windows?
<Bibiro> o ci sono alternative migliori?
<krabador_> Bibiro, devi avere abilitati i repositories "partner di canonical"
<Bibiro> sì, l'ho appena fatto
<krabador_> vlc è identico dappertutto
<Bibiro> ora ho inviato acnhe sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get upgrade
<Bibiro> allora installo VLC
<Bibiro> grazie
<Bibiro> mi assento un momento a dopo
 * Bibiro è AFK
<krabador_> "ora ho inviato acnhe sudo apt-get update e sudo apt-get upgrade" - va fatto sempre dopo modifiche al sistema
<krabador_> e prima dell'installazione di qualche software
<LuciaDEB> buonasera, scusate il disturbo.. non sono molto esperta di questo "mondo" ho da poco installato lubuntu sul mio pc per riprenderlo un po perchè ha davvero poca vitalità.. Funziona tutto benissimo appare il Lubuntu software center e vabbè.. mi sono fatta una ragione. Non so proprio come fare con skype.. ho un problema funziona tutto bene.. appena inizio una videochiamata finquando è accesa soltanto la mia, o quella dell interl
<LuciaDEB> poi per se sono accese entrambe rilevo un interferenza e il video inizia a lampeggiare XD
<LuciaDEB> scusate se scrivo qui.. nn so nemmeno se è giusto
<b00k3r> LuciaDEB la connessione è veloce?
<b00k3r> LuciaDEB controlla anche che la tua cam sia compatibile https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<Bibiro> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Bibiro> Ho un problema che non trovo nella documentazione
<Bibiro> come faccio a modificare i parametri di avvio di ubuntu di grub in modo che non debba modificarli io manualmente ad ogni avvio?
<krabador> "in modo che non debba modificarli io manualmente ad ogni avvio" ?
<Bibiro> in pratica
<Bibiro> di default all'avvio
<Bibiro> mi mette il nomodeset
<krabador> i parametri installatisi di default, non vanno bene, ne hai bisogno di personalizzati
<krabador> aahh
<krabador> allora
<krabador> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<krabador> modifichi
<krabador> salvi
<krabador> sudo update-grub
<Bibiro> gedit non va
<krabador> e riavvii
<Bibiro> sono con kubuntu
<Bibiro> l'editor testuale come si chiama?
<krabador> kate
<krabador> Bibiro, ma puoi tagliare corto
<Bibiro> è la prima volta che uso kubuntu
<krabador> con sudo nano /etc/update/grub
<krabador> lo fai dal terminale
<Bibiro> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7786070/
<Bibiro> devo togliere:
<Bibiro> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset" vero?
<Bibiro> togliere tutta la stringa
<Bibiro> oppure solo "nomodeset" ?
<krabador> solo nomodeset
<Bibiro> gli apici li rimango o li tolgo?
<krabador> togli
<Bibiro> grazie mille, scusa ma sono niubbo
<Bibiro> e voglio evitare di fare cazzate
<Bibiro> ho sempre usato windows dai tempi di 95
<Bibiro> usai ubuntu per un po' ma poi tornai a windows
<krabador> vai tranquillo
<krabador> Bibiro, periferiche video particolarmente vecchie, potrebbero funzionare solo con nomodeset
<Bibiro> ho una radeon hd 6570
<Bibiro> in realtà avevo un problema: in pratica i driver open non mi funzionavano
<Bibiro> e la schermata si "sminchiava"
<Bibiro> ho dovuto installare con nomodeset e poi mettere i driver proprietari
<Bibiro> e ubuntu me l'ha settato permanente perciò
<Bibiro> dovevo editare con e ad ogni avvio togliendolo
<Bibiro> una domanda un po' off topic: xChat anche su linux è a pagamento?
<krabador> gli open vanno benissimo nel 2d, praticamente uguali ai proprietari, se non superiori
<krabador> i proprietari vanno megli nel 3d
<Bibiro> allora i proprietari è meglio, dato che prevedo di installare team fortress
<krabador> perfetto
<Bibiro> e comunque gli open non mi funzionavano, non so perché
<Bibiro> e non mi funzionavano non solo su ubuntu, anche su distro basate su ubuntu come mint, su debian neanche andavano e perfino con suse
<Bibiro> Certo che la console è davvero comodissima, è davvero un peccato che su Windows il cmd non sia così
<krabador> windows ha quello che si merita
<verbose> salve a tutti
<Bibiro> ciao
<Bibiro_> Perfetto, sono da irssi
<Bibiro> 7quit
<Bibiro> ops
<krabador> guardo il mondo da un oblo
<krabador> lallaaaallallaaaa
<tonio> rispondete
<tonio> a barby
<tonio> è noob
<tonio> barbara qual è il tuo problema
<Bibiro> Salve
<Bibiro> a voi è mai capitato che steam non vuole avviarsi?
<Bibiro> sono su kubuntu
<Ranieri92> ciao
<Ranieri92> chi sa dirmi la ram massima istallabile su ubuntu
<Gab73> salve
<Gab73> cè qualcuno che puo' rispondere ad un quesito ?
<Gab73> il quesito è:
<Gab73> ho installato mate su lubuntu
<Gab73> mi piacerebbe fosse il default desktop al login e senza rimuovere LXDE
<Gab73> e mi piacerebbe che mate fosse il desktop al login
<jester-> Gab73: settalo alla finestra di login
<Gab73> voglio che mate sia il primo desktopp al login appunto senza doverlo settare ogni volta
<Gab73> jester-:
<jester-> Gab73: una volta settato mantiene se non hai cannibalizzato qualcosa
<Gab73> jester-: :) non ha cannibalizzato ancora per fortuna :) comunque grazie ;)
#ubuntu-it 2014-07-13
<Eagle_> Buongiorno
<Eagle_> il kernel di utopic va bene per trusty?
<Eagle_> qualcuno mi potrebbe mandare un link per postare immagini, imagebin e` un malware!
<Eagle_> Buongiorno, il kernel di utopic va bene per trusty?, qualcuno mi potrebbe mandare un link per postare immagini, imagebin e` un malware!
<Eagle_> cristian_c: giorno
<Eagle_> qualcuno potrebbe postare un link per incollare immagini
<cristian_c> Eagle_, ciao
<cristian_c> !image | Eagle_
<ubot-it> Eagle_: Carica un'immagine su http://postimage.org/?lang=italian | https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cristian_c> puoi farlo anche tu, eh
<Eagle_> il mio problema  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7788130/
<pantera2000> ma che vuol dire senza kernel?
<Eagle_> quando avvio nel grub vedo solo la partizione di win7
<pantera2000> e come hai installato i due sistemi?
<Eagle_> la 12.04 e la 14.04 non si vedono piu
<Eagle_> prima avevo la 12 dopo ho installato la 14, senza aver fatto upgrate
<Eagle_> distinte e separate
<pantera2000> se hai installato win dopo hai sputtanato il grub
<pantera2000> !grub
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<pantera2000> vedi il ripristino
<Eagle_> avevo sbagliato a disinstallare il kernel da cmd
<Eagle_> in questo momento sono in live
<pantera2000> ma perchè disinstallare il kernel?
<Eagle_> pantera2000: con questa guida ritorna apposto ?
<Eagle_> per recuperare spazio
<pantera2000> quella guida serve a ripristinare il grub poi non capisco tu cosa abbia fatto
<Eagle_> avevo circa 7 o8 kernel in memoria
<pantera2000> e che hai l'hd della bambola?
<pantera2000> e ma mica si levano a cavolo
<pantera2000> non so che hai combinato
<pantera2000> prova a ripristinare il grub poi si vredrà
<Eagle_> se non ricordo male avevo fatto il cmd con all piu asterisco
<pantera2000> altro non so dirti
<pantera2000> non posso immaginarmi cosa tu hai fatto
<Eagle_> invece di descrivere quello giusto
<pantera2000> se ti sei mangiato il kernel mi sa che devi reinstallare ma non sono certo
<Eagle_> si le partizioni sono cifrate e ci sono i dati dentro, se reinstallassi il kernel dovrebbe tornare tutto apposto
<Eagle_> provo la guida a dopo
<Eagle_> pantera2000: il risultato da shell   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7788242/  devo solo riavviare
<Eagle_> non ha visto anche la 14.04 che si trova nella /dev/sda8/  forse perche l'ho descritta nella prima riga di cmd
<Eagle_> riavvio a dopo
<jester-> 'ngiorno
<ppal> buongiorno a tutti
<ppal> qualcuno sa dirmi come mai dall'aggiornamento a firefox 29 con lubuntu 14.04 (ma ho riscontrato anche su gnome) nella barra degli indirizzi mi compaiono delle bande grigie che coprono l'indirizzo rendendolo illegibile?
<jester-> ppal: ultimo ff è 3.0
<jester-> ppal: prova a riportare ff a default rinoinado la cartella .mozilla nella home
<jester-> rinominando*
<ppal> jester: provo ad aggiornare, ma mi chiedevo se il problema fosse conosciuto
<jester-> ppa mai sentito
<cybernova> potrebbe essere questo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1316250
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1316250 in firefox "firefox adress bar black on pentium processor with integrated graphics (dup-of: 1314924)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot-it> Launchpad bug 1314924 in firefox "Adressbox Entries unreadable: Grey/Black Mask overlaying text" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jester-> ppal: pc reperto?
<ppal> grazie cybernova
<cybernova> ppal, prego
<ppal> jester-: si è datato, ma se col vecchio XP funzionava a maggior ragione dovrebbe farlo con Linux ;-)
<jester-> ppa la retrocompatibiltà non è eterna e non è problema linux ma di ff
<MarcoPau> ciao a tutti, la mia vecchissima ubuntu, aggiornamento dopo aggiornamento, è diventata ciccionissima. quasi 11 giga esclusa la home, 7 solo di /usr. Ho già brasato via i kernel, apt-get clean autoremove deborphan e compagnia cantante per un recupero di forse mezzo giga. Sapete aiutarmi a spurgarla un po'=
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, forse è il caso che allarghi la partizione
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, ma non è chiaro se hai intasato il sistema con applicazioni o dati
<MarcoPau> cristian_c: i dati stanno nella /home che è esclusa, come ho detto, dal computo. La /usr stessa non dovrebbe essere normalmente più di 4-5 giga a quanto ricordi, invece qui siamo a 7
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, quante partizioni hai?
<MarcoPau> cristian_c: per ubuntu ho diviso solo root da /home
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, quindi due più la swap
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, quanto è grande la /?
<MarcoPau> dovrei avere anche tutto il pacchetto gnome installato (uso KDE) ma credo che in tutto 'sto marasma ci sia qualcosa di troppo. O forse mi sbaglio...
<MarcoPau> sì, 2 più swap
<MarcoPau> cristian_c: 12 gb
<cristian_c> beh, se hai due DE , si riempie
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, un po' poco, sopratutto se usi svariati programmi o DE
<MarcoPau> cristian_c: credo che se disinstallassi gnome recupererei al massimo qualche centinaio di mega. la mia impressione è che qua siamo di qualche giga sopra la media
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, sinceramente non ho calcolato
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, o disinstalli gnome (se non ti interessa), o ingrandisci la partizione
<MarcoPau> cristian_c: apprezzo il tuo supporto, ma pare che non hai capito a fondo il mio quesito
<cristian_c> lol
<Guest86780> Buongiorno,  possibile un aiuto x installazione ubuntu 14.04
<cristian_c> !installazione | Guest86780
<ubot-it> Guest86780: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, però dovresti spiegare esattamente che cos'hai fatto
<Guest86780> grazie per il link, avevo necessit' di un piccolo chiarimento
<cristian_c> altrimenti si gioca a mosca cieca
<MarcoPau> cristian_c: non ho fatto nulla. uso ubuntu da molti anni e l'installazione è vecchia e si è probabilmente tirata dentro tanta merda aggiornamento dopo aggiornamento. la mia domanda è molto chiara: 11 giga di roba esclusa la /home non sono troppi? 7 solo di /usr. Se è normale, passo e chiudo
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, hai aggiunto repository esterni?
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, sei molto vago
<cristian_c> come si fa ad aiutarti in modo preciso?
<cristian_c> e la risposta è: dipende da cos'hai fatto
<MarcoPau> cristian_c: ho aggiunto le repos di pepper-flash e nient'altro ch'io ricordi
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, controlla
<MarcoPau> cristian_c: nient'altro
<Guest86780> ho un dual core acer aspire 500 gb hd e  ram + win 8, ho installato direttamente da cd ed a meta' installazione  un errore relativo al cd non leggibile oppure hd danneggiato, poi seguendo la guida ho creato un partizione da windows  ma posso solo creare ntfs e fat 32, come faccio a creare dev/sda3 ext4/.
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, ok, allora non è quello il problema, presumibilmente
<Guest86780> si puo fare anche durante l-installazione
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, cos'altro hai fatto?
<cristian_c> Guest86780, perché hai creato una partizione per win, se win c'era già? O.o
<MarcoPau> cristian_c: cosa vuoi sapere nello specifico? come ho premesso, non ho fatto nulla di particolarmente estroso in questa installazione. c'è kde, un po' di gnome per alcune dipendenze, e alcuni programmi comuni. la /home ha una partizione sua, virtualbox e saltre schifezze sono fuori da root
<Guest86780> per metter ubuntu,  se installo normalmente da cd a meta- installazione si blocca, credi si tratti di un problema di di formato del disco
<MarcoPau> non ho ancora capito se 7 giga di usr e 11 di root complessivi siano normali oppure no, come credo
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, se nulla hai fatto, non mi preoccuperei, allargherei a basta
<cristian_c> Guest86780, ok, ma non devi creare una partizione per win, se win esiste già sul disco
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, dipende, se ci hai installato applicazioni, sì
<cristian_c> e dipende da quante ne hai installate
<cristian_c> poi magari ci sono pacchetti scaricatie disinstallati
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/InstallareProgrammi/Apt#Pulizia_della_cache
<cristian_c> Dopo aver scaricato ed installato nel sistema un pacchetto, apt-get ne mantiene una copia (in formato *.deb) all'interno della propria cache, localizzabile in /var/cache/apt/archives/. L'applicazione memorizza nella cache i file .deb di tutti i pacchetti, sia di quelli tuttora installati che di quelli in seguito rimossi. Con il passare del tempo, questa sorta di archivio di sicurezza può assumere dimensioni irr
<cristian_c> agionevoli. Di seguito sono elencati alcuni comandi utili alla pulizia della cache.
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, dici questo?
<MarcoPau> cristian_c: sempre come premesso, ho già fatto tutte quelle operazioni di pulizia
<cristian_c> MarcoPau, pure la cache?
<cristian_c> !pulireubuntu | MarcoPau
<ubot-it> MarcoPau: pulire ubuntu is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/PulireUbuntu
<pa> come si fa adesso, in 14.04 a fare backup (o dump) della configurazione dei pannelli di gnome-flashback , cosi da poterla ripristinare facilmente?
<pa> sembrerebbe che i vari metodi che si trovano in giro con gconf-2 etc non funzionino piu
<cristian_c> lol
<alpi89> salve
<Eagle_> questa guida e` buona per recuperare i file nella cartella home criptata?
<Eagle_> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/CartellaProtetta?highlight=%28ecryptfs%29
<A_Paternoster> ciao ragazzi :) Ho un problema con il collegamento del mio televisore philips al mio Ubuntu. Il televisore è fullhd 1920x1080 e il collegamento è attraverso HDMI..
<A_Paternoster> la risoluzione originaria del mio pc è 1366x768px. Ho provato con Windows e tutto funziona (ho dovuto utilizzare la utility di intel per sistemare lo schermo : ho ridimensionato orrizzontalmente e verticalmente)
<A_Paternoster> Il problema è che quando lo collego lo "schermo" è più grande di quello del televisore..
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, hai una risoluzione troppo bassa?
<A_Paternoster> cristian_c: sul televisore ho un 1920x1080... e quando collego il pc al televisore mi si spegne il pc (xk voglio solo il secondo schermo), mi diventa in 1920x1080 ma non ci sta nella tv..
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, hai provato a impostarla da ubuntu?
<A_Paternoster> si...
<cristian_c> APsi spegne il pc o lo schermo del pc, lol?
<cristian_c> * A_Paternoster
<A_Paternoster> lo schermo del pc... XD
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, come l'hai impostato?
<A_Paternoster> quando ho collegato vado sulle impostazioni e modifico la risoluzione o no ?
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, e quale risoluzione hai impostato in ubuntu?
<A_Paternoster> 1920x1080...
<A_Paternoster> ma la prima volta me lo hai impostato da solo...
<cristian_c> lol
<A_Paternoster> di solito quando collego lo schermo a scuola mi si imposta tutto da solo..
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, cioè, a volte funziona e a volte no?
<A_Paternoster> è solo con la tv che ha dei problemi
<A_Paternoster> cioè si vede sempre
<A_Paternoster> però mi taglia tipo la barra di unity
<A_Paternoster> cioè lo schermo del pc è più grande di quello della tv e si taglia
<A_Paternoster> ma non capisco il xk :(
<Eagle_> A_Paternoster:  e` questione di risoluzione
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, hai impostato anche la frequenza?
<A_Paternoster> ho sentito che c'è questo problema di overscan con le schede intel e ho pensato che sia quello
<cristian_c> overscan?
<A_Paternoster> http://evilshit.wordpress.com/2012/08/09/how-to-remove-overscan-on-hdmi-1080p-output/
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, non puoi risolvere tramite osd?
<cristian_c> A_Paternoster, quale frequenza hai impostato?
<A_Paternoster> cristian_c: osd ? 60...
<krabador> il dispositivo HDMI può avere impostazioni di overscan, controlla
<Eagle_> krabador: ciao
<A_Paternoster> krabador: come faccio a controllare ? sulla tv ?
<krabador> si
<A_Paternoster> krabador: e cristian_c  sono un coglione :) c'era da selezionare la modalità dell'HDMI nel menu del televisore... o HD o PC... con PC tutto funziona alla perfezione :)
<A_Paternoster> scusatemi :(
<krabador> buona visione
<krabador> ;)
<Kiter2> ciao, uso ubuntu da parecchio, ieri ho riavviato il notebook ed ora la schermata di login va in loop e non posso far altro che loggarmi come guest, help
<cristian_c> Kiter2, spiega un po' che che è successo
<cristian_c> prima di questo
<mitri> salve
<mitri> cerco aiuto
<enzotib> !chiedi | mitri
<ubot-it> mitri: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> chiedi
<mitri> non mi parte un programma su wine
<mitri> è un eseguibile senza setup
<mitri> CD patente in pratica
<krabador> mitri , ti conviene cercare nelle risorse wine. Wine non è la risposta definitiva a tutto il software win su linux
<Kiter2> nessuno ha consigli per il mio prob? (finestra di login in loop, solo con guest parte x)
<cristian_c> Kiter2, se non spieghi il contesto, difficile tirare a indovinare
<cristian_c> o sapere cos'hai fatto
<Kiter2> a ciao, non avevo capito
<enzotib> Kiter2, hai modificato qualcosa in qualche file di conf dell'utente?
<Kiter2> ieri sera ho usato normalmente il pc, ho semplicemente fatto un paio di dump di due sd con xterm in sudo
<enzotib> Kiter2, da guest riesci a fare un df -h?
<Kiter2> cambiando sd, mi è comparso un errore e non riuscivo piu a vederla, riavviato e da li non si logga piu con x
<Kiter2> se vuoi anche da alt+f
<Kiter2> hmm mi da disco pieno
<Kiter2> provo a canc qualcosa
<mitri> se non parte un programma con wine
<mitri> significa che proprio non è compatibile con il database wine?
<Kiter2> dunque, effettivamente cancellando un po di files ora il login lo fa... ma ho sempre problemi, prima cercando di risolvere ho dato dei comandi sudo chown a .Xauthority...   oltre a un dpkg-reconfigure lightdm     non so se sia colpa di quello ma ora mi compare il desk nero e vuoto, con solo il puntatore mouse
<Kiter2> riwsco anche a switchare tra i 4 desk ma sempre e solo neri con il puntatore mouse
<mitri> con ubuntu si puo' videochiamare con facebook ??
<mitri> grazie
<mitri> ^^
<Kiter2> niente schermata nera con puntatore, mi compare il warning per segnalare il problema, ma il desktop non c'e'...
<Kiter2> enzotib,  hai suggerimenti?
<enzotib> Kiter2, eh, dipende da cosa hai fatto
<Kiter2> anche guest stessa cosa..
<Kiter2> allora posso dirti tutto
<Kiter2> i comandi dati son questi
<Kiter2> chown mionomeuser:mionomeuser .Xautority
<Kiter2> sudo chmod a+wt /tmp
<Kiter2> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Kiter2> sudo chown $USER:$USER $HOME
<Kiter2> no pardon sudo chwon -R..
<Kiter2> sudo chown -R $USER:$GROUP $HOME
<Kiter2> dovrebbe essere tutto qua
<Kiter2> googlando tutto mi faceva pensare a problemi di permessi..
<Kiter2> qualsiasi suggerimento ...
<cristian_c> Kiter2, perché hai fatto questo?
<Kiter2> ho provato a spostare il file di configurazione del desktop utente, magari si ricrea
<Kiter2> no nulla
<cristian_c> lol
<Kiter2> consigli?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> Kiter2, perché hai fatto questo?
<Kiter2> nessuno?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !nessuno | Kiter2
<ubot-it> Kiter2: se nessuno parla in canale non significa che non ci siano utenti attivi. Fate la vostra domanda  tecnica e se qualcuno vorrà rispondervi lo farà
<ilovelinux> Io ci sono
<Eagle_> mi dite dove sto sbagliando  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7789709/
<cristian_c> Eagle_, perché sei diventato root?
<Eagle_> per avere accesso da super utente
<Eagle_> o non c`e bisogno
<ilovelinux> basta dare: sudo comando
<Eagle_> ma la passphrase ri recupera cosi`
<Eagle_> ?
<Eagle_> sto diventando matto, per recuperare i file nella home cifrata
<Eagle_> error mi sapete dire cos` e
<nicotano> salve
<Eagle_> cristian_c: hai capito il mio problema?
<Eagle_> chi l`ha capito il mio problema?
<Eagle_> un post su ubuntupaste quanto tempo sta sul sito?
<cristian_c> Eagle_, dipende
<cristian_c> anche a lungo, volendo
<Acquaria> Ciao, ho xp infettato ,,, molto infetto ma ora sono da un imac con os x  panther (roba vintage) ho scaricato il file iso e l'ho messo su usb
<Acquaria> sulla guida c'è scritto di fare il defru
<Acquaria> vorrei sapere se devo deframmentare
<Eagle_> Acquaria: xp buttalo via
<Acquaria> si era quella la mia intenzione :)
<Eagle_> i virus non si tolgono con una deframmentazione!
<Eagle_> ma con l`antivirus
<Acquaria> voglio riformattare con ubuntu (combofix non parte)
<Eagle_> io oggi sul pc fisso ho installato la 14.04 cifrata, ma stavolta ho preso la passphrase, quando mi servira in futuro, c`era Xp
<Eagle_> prima
<cristian_c> Eagle_, hai fatto una cavolata
<cristian_c> Eagle_, temo tu non possa farci niente
<cristian_c> sol tu puoi conoscere la password
<Acquaria> parli con me?
<Acquaria> ah no
<cristian_c> !chi | Acquaria
<ubot-it> Acquaria: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Acquaria> ok
<Acquaria> vabbè buona continuazione
<Eagle_> cristian_c: sul fisso ho la passphrase
<cristian_c> Acquaria, non ho capito cosa devi fare
<cristian_c> Eagle_, -,-
<Acquaria> voglio mettere ubuntu al posto di xp ... ora rileggo la guida
<Acquaria> grazie :) in caso ritorno a cercare rinforzi
<cristian_c> Acquaria, winz serve sempre comunque
<cristian_c> leggi il wiki
<cristian_c> !wiki
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Eagle_> cristian_c: quando accendo mi dice di inserire prima la passphrase(serve per il disco cifrato), poi da la schermata del login, di cui metto la password ordinaria da utente, per entrare devo inserire due codici
<cristian_c> Eagle_, sì, è chiaro, la password utente puoi recuperarla, se la perdi
<cristian_c> quella del volume cifrato, no
<Acquaria> grazie cristian
<Eagle_> sul portatile ho la partizione /dev/sda8/ che non so la passphrase, non so come fare piu`
<Eagle_> cristian_c: la passphrase si puo recuperare, dovrei essere piu pratico coi comandi e sapere di piu su linux
<jester-> certo che perdersi/non ricordasi la pass per la cifratura è comica
<cybernova> Eagle_, la passphrase non si può recuperare
<cristian_c> eh
<Eagle_> jester-: non l`ho scritta  durante l`installazione
<Eagle_> cybernova: allora questo codice in basso a cosa serve http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/CartellaProtetta?highlight=%28ecryptfs%29
<cybernova> Eagle_, e funzia?
<Eagle_> ci sto provando
<Eagle_> cybernova: enzotib sul suo blog di wiki ha scritto un post su questo argomento
<jester-> se recuperabili le pass che sicurezza è, quella di minnie e topolino?
<cristian_c> lol
<Eagle_> jester-: guarda devi avere assolutamente questo file <wrapped-passphrase>, altrimenti non  si puo fare niente, guarda ancora qui il link nautilus  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7789709/
<Eagle_> io c`e l`ho anco nella partizione
<jester-> Eagle_: si ma ce l'ha anche ti scippa il pc
<jester-> cambia e si guarda i pornazzi tuoi
<Eagle_> aprendolo col gedit si vedono simboli strani .?../'\]]]-=--0=7667!@#$%&&
<jester-> eh pensa te
<Eagle_> perche e` un file di sicurezza
<cristian_c> lol
<jester-> appunto
<jester-> ma se uno avvia il pc incustodito o te lo frega il file c'è comunque e se le pass fossero recuperabili cosi facilemnte tanto vale non cifrare una cippa
<cybernova> Eagle_, da questa cartella: /mnt/home/.ecryptfs/eagle/.ecryptfs dai il comando: ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ./wrapped-passphrase login_passphrase
<cybernova> vediamo cosa ti dice
<Eagle_> cybernova: fatto
<Eagle_> mi da errore
<cybernova> Eagle_, e lo stesso comando da questa cartella: /mnt/home/.ecryptfs/
<cybernova> ?
<Eagle_> cybernova: ah scusa dovrei togliere il simbolo alternato, e mettere il puntino
<cybernova> Eagle_, non ho capito
<Eagle_> ~/wrap   con  ./wrap
<Eagle_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7789709/
<cybernova> Eagle_, si devi metterci il . al posto del ~
<Eagle_> ora ci provo di nuovo
<Eagle_> ho trovato anche questo post http://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/11253/backup-del-disco-criptato creato da enzotib
<cristian_c> Eagle_, domanda: ma che l'hai cifrato a fare il volume?
<Eagle_> per avere i dati in sicurezza!
<jester-> piu in sicurezza di cosi..........
<cristian_c> Eagle_, sicurezza di cosa?
<cristian_c> jester-, lol
<Eagle_> il fatto che si deve scrivere la passphrase durante l`installazione
<cristian_c> Eagle_, non si deve affatto
<cristian_c> solo tu e qualche utente fissato con la sicurezza lo fanno
<Eagle_> no no, si deve
<cristian_c> oltre a quelli a cui serve veramente (ma dubito siano veramente rari)
<cristian_c> *penso
<Eagle_> ho installato la  14.04 sul fisso oggi e` l`ho scritta
<Eagle_> e l`ho
<cristian_c> ?
<cristian_c> Eagle_, basta fare un sondaggio e vedrai che quasi nessuno ha fatto quello che hai fatto tu
<cristian_c> quasi nessuno cifra la partizione
<jester-> Eagle_: fai prima a rifare installazione
<Eagle_> io la faccio proprio perche` mi interessa la sirurezza in informatica
<Eagle_> jester-: e perdo i dati
<jester-> assodato che è sicura, e tieni presente che è quasi sicuro che a un certo punto la cypt si sminchia e perdi tutto
<jester-> Eagle_: di dati non dovresti averne
<jester-> visto che che ti sei dimenticato la pass dopo installazione
<jester-> o stai cercando di forzare pc altrui
<Eagle_> azz la cartella documenti!!!!!!!!
<Eagle_> e il mio il pc
<Eagle_> questo con cui scrivo
<jester-> Eagle_: hai cirfato la home installando?
<cristian_c> Eagle_, quale partizione hai cifrato?
<Eagle_> ho delle foto che devo recuperare assolutamente
<jester-> o la documenti dopo averla riempita
<Eagle_> cifrata la sda8 (14.04)
<jester-> ma ci vuole una bella testa a mettere un pass e avendo la memoria corta non prendere nota
<Eagle_> ahahahahah il pc altrui
<jester-> Eagle_: la documanti occupa una intera partzione? hai fatto la doc separata?
<jester-> ci sei ci fai o cos'altro?
<Eagle_> no e nella home insieme a musica  immaini
<Eagle_> non ci faccio e non ci sono!!
<jester-> Eagle_: e l'hai cifrata dopo averci messo dati e foto e altro?
<jester-> la singola cartella Documenti?
<Eagle_> cifrata durante l`installazione
<jester-> Eagle_: eh se durante e dimenicato la pass non ci puoi scrivere come li hai mesi i dati
<Eagle_> nelle immagini che vi ho mandato , non vedete che c`e il mio nick sulle foto del pc come utente!!!!!!!    *forzare  il pc altrui
<jester-> Eagle_: spiega stu fatto
<jester-> o logica ha cambiato significato
<Eagle_> quando installo l`os mi dice se voglio cifrare la cartella personale(home) quando scelgo il nome pc, io l`ho cifrata!!
<Eagle_> avete capito
<Eagle_> ?
<acer> ciao a tutti!!! :)
<cristian_c> Eagle_, 'se'
<cristian_c> mica costretto
<fabio_cc> !ciao | acer
<ubot-it> acer: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<jester-> Eagle_: eh poi accendendo er pc devi dare la pass per la home cifrata oltre a qualla utinto, se l'hai dimenticata come ci scrivi nella home cifrata
<cristian_c> eh
<jester-> Eagle_: o no
<Eagle_> e` un flag da spuntare
<jester-> Eagle_: quidi a rigir di logia se non sai la pass non ci accedi, quindi non ci scrivi, come fai ad aver messo dati
<acer> Ho un problema con Xubuntu 12.10 per installre la stampante multifunzione canon mx310
<jester-> Eagle_: e vosto che l'hai dimenticata subito dopo sempre a rigor di logica non puoi aver scritto nulla nella home
<acer> mi servirebbe solo lo scanner
<Eagle_> jester-: nel frattempo che l`ho usavo
<jester-> Eagle_: ????
<jester-> se hai criptato in fase di installazione cosa usavi nel franttempo
<cristian_c> acer, da che ricordo, dovrebbe essere supportata
<cristian_c> acer, la 12.10 se non è scaduta, scadrà a breve
<cristian_c> acer, un attimo
<Eagle_> si cifra in automatico l`os
<fabio_cc> 12.10 è scaduta :)
<cristian_c> Eagle_, assolutamente, no
<fabio_cc> Eagle_, è una scelta facoltativa
<cristian_c> PIXMA MX310 	USB 	0x04a9/0x1728 	Complete 	Flatbed and ADF scan. All resolutions supported (up to 1200DPI) 	pixma (0.17.4) 	sane-pixma
<cristian_c> acer, supportata è
<Eagle_> la passphrase e la password di login sono assolutamente diverse, ma ho letto che se si mette la stessa del login non si riscia quello che e successo a me!
<cristian_c> acer, hai aperto simple scan?
<cristian_c> Eagle_, quasi nessuno cifra la partizione
<acer> no non ce l'ho...
<cristian_c> acer, unity, kde?
<Eagle_> cybernova: scusa ma ci sto provando sennza ~
<acer> cristian_c, lo devo installare...
<cristian_c> acer, ma quale stai usando tra i due?
<acer> kde
<cristian_c> acer, uhm , aspetta
<acer> o xfce
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> acer, -,-
<acer> come detto sto usando xubuntu
<fabio_cc> acer, allora xfce
<acer> si
<cristian_c> acer, ah, ok, scusa
<cristian_c> acer, mi pare che il software ci sia
<cristian_c> acer, o xsane o simple-scan
<acer> si ma mi sembra di averlo disinstallato...
<Eagle_> cybernova: stesso errore  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7790039/
<acer> secondo te quale dei due è meglio
<cristian_c> acer, provane uno e vedi se funziona
<acer> ok
<cristian_c> simple-scan è più leggero
<cristian_c> xsane più completo
<cristian_c> lo dice la parola :P
<acer> ok allora provo xsane perchè vorrei far funzionare anche il caricatore multifoglio
<cybernova> Eagle_, dai questo: /mnt/home/.ecryptfs && ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ./wrapped-passphrase login_passphrase
<cybernova> Eagle_, dai questo: cd /mnt/home/.ecryptfs && ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase ./wrapped-passphrase login_passphrase
<acer> cristian_c, lo sto installando proprio ora...
<acer> tra qualche min ti dico se è andato tutto a buon fine...
<Eagle_> cristian_c: cybernova jester-   ci siete ?
<Eagle_> fabio_cc: ci sei pure tu?
<fabio_cc> Eagle_, per quanto mi riguarda è impossibile montare una partizione criptata di cui non si ricorda la passphrase, ed è impossibile recuperarne i dati
<acer> cristian_c, intanto che aspetto un'altra domanda come faccio ad aggiornare il sistema da riga di comando?
<Eagle_> cybernova: mi hai fatto accendere una lampadinaal cervello!!!!!!!
<cristian_c> acer, perché da command line? Che devi fare?
<acer> cristian_c, credo di aver disattivato a richiesta automatica di passaggio ad altre versioni(crocetta su non chiedermelo più)
<cristian_c> acer, come mai?
<cristian_c> riattivala
<acer> avevo avuto dei problemi con un precedente passaggio di versione che mi ha obbligato a piallare tutto...
<acer> si ma non so come fare...
<cristian_c> acer, rimetti la crocetta
<cristian_c> acer, i casini avvengono se paciocchi con i repository
<cristian_c> se installi software da ppa
<acer> lo so ma per non  avere problemi...
<Eagle_> cambiando il codice per recuperare la passphrase l`ho trovata, e` alfanumerica creata a random dall` os in automatico
<acer> comunque per scan è tutto
<acer> ok
<cristian_c> acer, ma infatti, basta usare  soltanto i repo ufficiali di ubuntu, e i problemi non ci sono
<cristian_c> acer, funge?
<acer> si
<cristian_c> perfetto
<Eagle_> cristian_c:   cambiando il codice per recuperare la passphrase l`ho trovata, e` alfanumerica creata a random dall` os in automatico
<cristian_c> Eagle_, come hai fatto?
<Eagle_> mando un paste
<Eagle_> aspe
<Eagle_> cristian_c: cybernona: jester-    fabio_cc:    leggete  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7790142/
<Eagle_> gli asterischi ce l`ho in chiaro
<Eagle_> cristian_c: hai visto?
<cristian_c> Eagle_, come fai a vederli in chiaro?
<cristian_c> Eagle_, sul terminale non si dovrrebbe vedere la passphrase
<cristian_c> ma appunto gli asterischi
<Eagle_> li ho messi io manualmente prima di postare su ubuntupaste, li vedo in chiaro sul mio terminale
<Eagle_> li ho sostituiti
<Eagle_> e un codice alfanumerico
<Eagle_> cristian_c: negli asterischi ci puo essere una passphrase personale
<Eagle_> cristian_c:  cybernova   jester-        ora non mi resta altro che recuperare tutti i file!!
<Eagle_> cybernova: grazie a te mi hai fatto fare delle variabili sul codice!      e della logica della password dimenticata, ho messo quella di login ed e stata estratta!
<cybernova> Eagle_, prego
<Eagle_> che differenza c`e tra generic e lowtatency?     http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.15.5-utopic/
<Eagle_> che differenza c`e tra generic e lowtatency?     http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.15.5-utopic/   dovrei installatr
<Eagle_> dovrei installare in live nella partizione /dev/sda8
<cybernova> !ripeti | Eagle_
<ubot-it> Eagle_: non ripetere la tua domanda spesso, ogni N minuti. Non aumenterà le probabilità di ottenere una risposta ma provocherà solamente una reazione stizzita da parte degli altri utenti del canale. Se nessuno ti risponde riprova più tardi o utilizza le altre forme di supporto messe a dispozione dalla comunità.
<cybernova> Eagle_, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=differenza+kernel+low+latency#
<barbara> ciao gente, ho un problema ad aggiornare un pc con una 12.04, vorrei passarlo alla 14.04 ma sembra non rilevare nessuna nuova versione LTS , qualche suggerimento ?
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-06
<nabbo> sono così nabbo che non so nemmeno se sto scrivendo nel posto giusto.
<nabbo> comunque ho un problema con l'aggiornamento... dovuto alle repository... qualunque cosa siano
<nabbo> so cazzi di ubuntu, terminale, apt-get... so solo che non vanno i video, non riesco a creare una live per formattare... e che sono un nabbo devastante
<nabbo> adesso vi appioppo quello che viene fuori... ma non saprei che fare nemmeno se qualcuno me lo dicesse
<nabbo> chiedo ancora scusa per il disturbo...
<nabbo> Ign http://archive.canonical.com saucy InRelease
<nabbo> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com saucy InRelease
<nabbo> Scaricamento di:1 http://archive.canonical.com saucy Release.gpg [933 B]
<nabbo> Scaricamento di:2 http://extras.ubuntu.com saucy Release.gpg [72 B]
<nabbo> Trovato http://extras.ubuntu.com saucy Release
<nabbo> Ign http://extras.ubuntu.com saucy Release
<teacher> buongiorno. sono in difficoltà per integrare activi directory  su pc con ubuntu
<teacher> sono alle prime, primissime armi con ambienti linux
<teacher> da quello che ho visto su qualche forum dovrei prima cosa installare likewise che però non è disponibile nel software center
<teacher> ho provato a scaricare da qualche link ma mi hanno dato diversi messaggi di errore. Qualcuno mi puo dare una mano?
<maxleo> buongiorno ho un problema con il gioco minecraft. Mi date una mano?
<maxleo> grazie
<rafxx> buongiorno ragazzi
<rafxx> un info. Come mia non mi si apre la console di configurazione di xubuntu?
<rafxx> un info. Come mia non mi si apre la console di configurazione di samba?
<rafxx> clicco sull icona mi chiede la password ma poi non si apre niente
<rafxx> nessuno mi puo dare un cosniglio
<rafxx> ce nessuno
<akis24> !aiuto | rafxx
<ubot-it> rafxx: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<glpiana> ola
<luigi48> vorrei installare ubuntu 14.10 in dual boot con windows 7 . Sono riuscito,  con il vostro supporto tecnico a fare la partizione, sopprimendo una partizione primaria e creando una partizione estesa con due logiche, una per la swap e l'altra con il filesystem ext4. Ho dato il comando install ed ho puntato il comando format . Compare la scritta che no
<luigi48> n è stato definito il filesystem. l'ho rdefinito ed ho ridato il comando , continua a girae ma non procede. Cosa mi consigliate ?
<akis24> !installazione | luigi48
<ubot-it> luigi48: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<glpiana> luigi48, perchè 14.10?
<luigi48> ho scaricato dal download ed ho fatto il dvd , mi sono trovato il 14.10
<luigi48> la scritta dice Non è stato definito alcun file system di root.
<glpiana> luigi48, devi selezionare la partizione, il tipo di filesystem (ext4) e il punto di mount ( /  cioè root)
<luigi48> ok
<luigi48> punto anche format ?
<glpiana> luigi48, sì, ma solo facendo attenzione bene a quale è la riga in cui metti il format. occhio, che se sbagli casella formatti windows
<glpiana> luigi48, hai comuqnue provveduto a un backup dei tuoi dati importanti, vero?
<luigi48> Si grazie . Ok
<luigi48> sono arrivato alla fine della sequenza e compare inalto la scritta installa poi immagini che scorrono  ed una barra in fondo con la scritta sopra a sinistra "ricerca dei file ystem...." la pallina gira ma non avanza nulla , la barra è completamente rossa come se fosse arrivata alla fine
<glpiana> luigi48, lascialo lavorare. se tra un po' non si sblocca ci pensiamo
<luigi48> OK,  per un'ora o più?
<glpiana> no, un'ora è troppo
<glpiana> luigi48, si è sbloccato?
<luigi48> ma non c'è più la pallina che gira ma non mi pare che abbia installato il programma, c'è un 'immagine fissa
<glpiana> luigi48, la schermata che dice?
<MeStesso> Eccomi di nuovo qui ragazzi, riguardo il problema della mancanza di audio in ubuntu 15.04... come risolvo?
<luigi48> la schermata riporta la solita immagine del piccolo quadrupede + una frase generica  "prova ask ubuntu il miglior posto dove trovare una risposta......
<glpiana> luigi48, e sotto, dove c'è la barra, c'è qualche tasto? qualche scritta?
<glpiana> MeStesso, non so cosa tu abbia provato a fare fino ad ora
<glpiana> MeStesso, hai mai avuto l'audio funzionante?
<luigi48> c'è sempre sopra la barra "ricerca di file system ... "
<glpiana> luigi48, quindi non si è sbloccato da lì. se hai il tasto "annulla", annulla
<luigi48> non c'è il tasto annulla , in alto c'è un tasto setting e KiWIRC
<glpiana> !image | luigi48
<ubot-it> luigi48: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<luigi48> OK eccola https://imgur.com/qRUFkBK
<MeStesso> glpiana su ubuntu 15.04 no, sugli altri OS installati su questa macchina c'è audio... ho provato ieri tutte le soluzioni con alsamixer (chiedendo qui cosa fare) ma nulla, ero rimasto al punto di aggiornare i driver dell'audio ma era tardi e rieccomi qui per farlo
<glpiana> luigi48, se clicchi sul triangolino di fianco a ricerca del filesystem, si apre qualcosa?
<glpiana> MeStesso, hai uscita analogica o in hdmi?
<MeStesso> cosa significa? glpiana?
<glpiana> MeStesso, l'audio esce da qualche parte dal pc, o no? esce in analogico (cavettino a jack e casse) o dall'uscita video hdmi?
<MeStesso> dal jack verde... al momento ho le cuffie
<luigi48> si mi pare che sia una lista di comandi
<glpiana> luigi48, vedi se puoi copiare il testo su pastebin
<glpiana> !paste | luigi48
<ubot-it> luigi48: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<glpiana> MeStesso, scrivi nel terminale: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav
<MeStesso> non ho sentito alcun suono glpiana
<glpiana> MeStesso, ma non ha segnalato errore?
<MeStesso> nono, dice solo riproduzione in corso
<glpiana> MeStesso, se apri alsamixer e poi premi F6 cosa ti appare?
<luigi48> scusa ,come faccio a copiare, non prende il comando contro C nè il tasto dx apre copy
<glpiana> luigi48, riesci a selezionare il testo?
<luigi48> si
<glpiana> luigi48, una volta selezionato, spostati su pastebin e quando vuoi incollare premi la rotella del mouse
<MeStesso> in primis esce: - scheda audio (predefinita) poi giù: 0 hda intel e giù ancora: inserire nome del device
<glpiana> MeStesso, oki, ne hai e ne vede solo una, premi esc
<glpiana> MeStesso, nessuno dei canali che vedi a "MM" alla base?
<sarovin> Ragazzi, domandone. Ho un macbook del 2011 in cui è rimasto incastrato all'interno la punta del jack. Adesso non sento l'audio dalle casse perché mi rileva il jack inserito. Apple mi ha detto che devo cambiare scheda madre ( 650€ ). Mi chiedevo, se metto ubuntu riesco a disabilitare il jack e sentire dalle casse?
<MeStesso> ti posto uno screen glpiana ...
<luigi48> per spedire pastebin?
<glpiana> !paste | luigi48
<ubot-it> luigi48: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luigi48> Fatto
<glpiana> e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luigi48> ok http://paste.ubuntu.com/11830693/
<MeStesso> http://i.imgur.com/oxIuzyi.png -
<MeStesso> http://i.imgur.com/85kXRX7.png -
<MeStesso> http://i.imgur.com/qRo9OV3.png
<MeStesso> glpiana
<glpiana> luigi48, prova a chiudere la finestra dell'installazione
<glpiana> MeStesso, sotto headphone hai MM
<luigi48> scusa gpiana ho fatto un errore e mi sono riconnesso
<glpiana> luigi48, sei riuscito a chiudere la finestra di installazione?
<luigi48> no,
<luigi48> il close non è attivo
<glpiana> luigi48, io proverei a riavviare il pc, controllerei anzitutto che windows si avii, per capire se son stati fatti danni. se windows si avvia. ripartirei con l'installazione, soffermandomi a controllare le partizioni create
<luigi48> OK
<MeStesso> e cosa devo dedurci? glpiana
<glpiana> MeStesso, piazzati sotto quel canale, premi il tasto "m" (fa sparire MM) e poi premi la freccia in alto per alzare il volume
<ivan_> salve a tutti dovrei condertire un file mp4 in avi con il comando mvconv
<glpiana> ivan_, vuoi dire avconv?
<ivan_> si scusate l ho gia installato
<glpiana> ivan_, avi è un po' generico. che codec in particolare dovresti usare per la codifica?
<ivan_> in realta ho problemi nella visualizzazione di file mp4 con vlc, forse dovuti alla scheda video vecchia
<glpiana> ivan_, prova a cambiare il filtro di uscita video in vlc
<ivan_> e come faccio ??
<glpiana> ivan_, apri le preferenze di vlc, vai nella sezione relativa ai video
<glpiana> ivan_, di fianco ad "uscita" trovi un elenco. provali e vedi se uno ti soddisfa
<ivan_> grazie le provero tutte grazie mille
<ivan_> ciao a tutti sempre molto gentili
<glpiana> ivan_, altra soluzione è installare mplayer e una sua interfaccia grafica
<luigi48> gpiana sono itornato
<luigi48> windows funziona, ho aperto la partizione del disco e la diversità con prima della ripartizione con gparted è che il disco c (sda3) contiene la frase : integro (Avvio, file paging, Dettagli , arresto manomalo del sistema, Partizione primaria)
<luigi48> funziona normalmente come prima
<MeStesso> glpiana nulla da fare
<MeStesso> bene, se n'è andato
<luigi48> gpiana provo ad installare di nuovo ?
<MeStesso> se n'è andato glpiana
<MeStesso> qualcuno mi aiutasse please, non sento audio su ubuntu 15.04 da 2 giorni... nessuna soluzione ancora
<krabador> luigi48, puoi reinstallare, assegnando a mano la partizione, ed assicurandoti che il bootloader si installi nel disco che parte in avvio
<luigi48> OK, seguo le indicazioni, scelgo "altro" , mi fa vedere le partizioni che ho fatto con voi qualche giorno fa, poi dice che non c'è il filsystem, nonostante sia stato selezionato exst4, quando arrivo lì ti invio un messaggio
<krabador> luigi48, prima di arrivare li, carica gparted e fa uno screenshot
<luigi48> per lanciare gparted come faccio , in alto clicco sull'icona, scrivo term e poi quale comando? per inviarti l'immagine mi dovresti inviare il link
<krabador> luigi48, non ti ricordi proprio come si fa, vista la consuetudine di questi giorni?
<krabador> !image | luigi48
<ubot-it> luigi48: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> luigi48, puoi dalla dash, ovvero icona in alto a sinistra, cercare direttamente gparted, se sei in live, oppure terminale, e dentro sudo gparted
<luigi48> sono in gparted, però stamp/rsist non fa la foto dello schermo, lo ha fatto fino a 1 ora fa
<krabador> luigi48, ricarica la live
<luigi48> ok grazie
<luigi48> devo riavviare chiudendo tutto o esiste una via più conservativa
<luigi48> kabrador ecco l'immagine di gparted http://imgur.com/c9HxU5I
<Carlin0> luigi48, ma avvii l'installazione da win ?
<luigi48> no da ubuntu, dal dvd
<Carlin0> cioè luigi48 avvii il pc col dvd dentro ?
<Carlin0> perchè è strano che ti monta sda3 in quel modo
<luigi48> no, all'avvio mi viene proposto window o ubuntu, ed ho scelto ubuntu
<Carlin0> quindi hai ubuntu dentro win
<Carlin0> ovvero tempo fa hai installato con wubi
<luigi48> Non so cosa significhi, ho fatto il donwload di ubuntu e l'ho salvato sul dvd come previsto dalla guida e poi ho provato ad installarlo
<luigi48> Poi è successo un lungo supporto da parte dikabrador e jester per modificare la partizione del disco
<Carlin0> luigi48, ma se non l'hai ancora installato come fa a chiederti cosa avviare ?
<luigi48> viene avviato, poi mi propone 4 opzioni ed io scelgo DEMO
<krabador> luigi48, elimina sda5 e rifalla con tutto lo spazio disponibile
<luigi48> OK
<luigi48> se elimino sda5 elimino anche sda6 e poi rifaccio tutto con swap da 2 gb
<krabador> no
<krabador> se elimini sda5 elimini solo sda5
<krabador> sda6 non è dentro sda5
<luigi48> però gparted mi dice che verranno eliminate tutte le partizioni superiori a sda5
<Carlin0> perchè hai la swap in uso
<krabador> smonta sda6
<krabador> luigi48, susu, tasto destro
<krabador> che sono 4 giorni
<luigi48> la elimino ?
<Carlin0> no fai swapoff
<krabador> luigi48, cosa significa smonta?
<pointertozeroval> Cosa ne pensate ragazzi di "Deep Dreams di Google"? Siete riusciti a compilarlo per linux?
<Carlin0> !chat | pointertozeroval
<ubot-it> pointertozeroval: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<pointertozeroval> Carlin0, grazie!
<luigi48> Ho fatto lo swapoff. Ora dovrei eliminare sda5?
<krabador> luigi48, contatta un centro assistenza, e riportagli quando detto qui
<krabador> nel canale c'è il log
<krabador> luigi48, tra l'altro ti consiglio di scaricare l'ultima versione di ubuntu, visto che 14.10 viene abbandonata questo mese, sul fronte supporto
<luigi48> kabrador Come faccio a venire fuori da questa situazione. ho ridefinito le dimensioni di sda5 e sda6 ed ho azzerato lo spazio libero. devo attivare lo swapon e applicare ?
<antony75> buongiorno non sono molto esperto vorrei installare ubuto su una pendrive o sd mi sapete dire se c'è una guida o come posso fare?
<Carlin0> luigi48, non puoi dare una  risposta ogni mezzora o quando capita e pretendere che ti si segua
<Carlin0> !usbwin | antony75
<ubot-it> antony75: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Carlin0> !installazione | antony75
<ubot-it> antony75: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<antony75> grazie gentilissimi
<Carlin0> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<luigi48> Sto facendo operazioni che non conosco. Non sono un informatico, sono un medico
<Carlin0> luigi48, io sono operaio con la 3° media ... vedi un po te
<krabador> luigi48, allora una volta create le partizioni
<krabador> chiudi gparted
<krabador> luigi48, scarica pero' l'ultima versione
<krabador> <krabador> luigi48, tra l'altro ti consiglio di scaricare l'ultima versione di ubuntu, visto che 14.10 viene abbandonata questo mese, sul fronte supporto
<luigi48> Ho rifatto la ripartizione , Ecco l'immagine http://imgur.com/6TuwyQo E adesso vado a scaricare l'ultima versione. Quindi spariro per un po.
<krabador> luigi48, bene, nel momento in cui hai scaricato la iso e rifatto il supporto di installazione , puoi direttamente fa partire l'installazione
<krabador> indicare in "altro" la partizione in cui installare
<krabador> indicando "file system ext4 con journaling" "punto di mount   /  "
<krabador> assicurandoti che grub , nel menu a tendina in basso della schermata di selezione delle partizioni
<krabador> sia installato nell'unico disco presente
<luigi48> Ok che versione dovrei trovare?
<krabador> luigi48, l'ultima versione è la 15.04, ma sarebbe bene installarla ad un hardware abbastanza recente
<krabador> luigi48, apri il terminale, digita sudo lshw , premi invio
<krabador> luigi48, fa un pastebin del risultato
<krabador> !pastebin
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luigi48> Spero  che tu possa vedere http://paste.ubuntu.com/11831464/
<krabador> che cosa hai combinato
<krabador> sudo lshw , ed invio
<krabador> semplicemente
<luigi48> viene fuori un listato lungo
<krabador> fai il pastebin
<luigi48> il Pc su cui vorrei installare ubuntu è un Pakard Bell 2.2 ghz Ram 2 gb HD Hitachi 300 gb
<luigi48> Non so fare il pastebin
<Mr_Pan> !pastebin | luigi48
<ubot-it> luigi48: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luigi48> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<luigi48> Scarico il nuovo ubuntu?
<luigi48> O non ne vale la pena
<krabador> luigi48, io spero che tu ti renda conto di certe affermazioni che fai
<krabador> luigi48, <luigi48> Non so fare il pastebin
<krabador> quando ne hai appena fatto uno
<krabador> luigi48, manda il pastebin del comando , per favore
<luigi48> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11831548/ tentativi ed errori
<krabador> luigi48, o scarichi l'ultima versione, la 15.04, o scarichi la 14.04 , in ogni caso la 14.10 non va piu' bene
<luigi48> OK
<krabador> nel momento in cui hai fatto il supporto di installazione, vale quanto detto fin'ora
<jester-> sera
<nessuno> Buona sera ragazzi ho un "problem" (anche se non penso possa essere considerato tale)
<akis24> nessuno: descrivi il problema
<nessuno> E' possibile evitare che linux si blocchi? cioè evitare che dopo tot minuti linux blocchi lo schermo chiedendo la password
<ProfOak> !chiedere
<ubot-it> Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<krabador> nessuno, è tra le impostazioni energetiche
<nessuno> mi serve perchè sto scaricando con jdownloader e se lo schermo si blocca non posso più metere la password
<krabador> potresti per esempio iniziare con l'indicare quale versione di ubuntu
<krabador> stai usando
<nessuno> xubuntu
<krabador> si, ma quale?
<nessuno> xubuntu 14.04 nelle impostazioni risparmio energetico è settato così lo schermo https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/QSI7alZQyWZFlG9AzLYQ https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/3UsKP5UtRK20kZTySbWU
<akis24> nessuno:  vai su menu' delle impostazioni --> gestore energia --> esteso  e togli la spunta  su  " blocca lo schermo se si avvia la sospensione o ibernazione "
<nessuno> è già disattiva la voce
<krabador> impostazioni>screensaver
<krabador> disabilita lo screensaver
<nessuno> non ho la voce screensaver perchè disinstallato
<krabador> nessuno, hai cannibalizzato l'installazione ?
<krabador> puoi specificare cosa hai fatto?
<nessuno> No ho cercato su internet per provare a risolvere e hanno detto che si poteva disinstallare..
<nessuno> krabador
<nessuno> : puoi specificare cosa hai fatto? Ho disinstallato lo screensaver
<krabador> nessuno, mi fai uno screenshot della schermata "generale" ?
<krabador> nessuno, in ogni caso, cos'altro hia fatto, che sarebbe utile che noi si sapesse, nel cercare di fornirti assistenza?
<nessuno> ecco: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/KX1Fubt2QDeB648VeNvz
<nessuno> ho solo disinstallato lo screensaver e basta
<krabador> no
<krabador> generali di impostazioni energia
<nessuno> ah scusa.. ecco: https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/bEaP4O6YRGGdcWHyA5RS
<krabador> togli la spunta "controlla la gestione dell'energia dello schermo"
<nessuno> era quello?
<krabador> togli la spunta e prova
<nessuno> ho fatto ora devo aspettare
<nessuno> intanto grazie
<krabador> di niente
<miki1982982928> buonasera a tutti ho un problema
<miki1982982928> sul notebook di casa ho intallato ubuntu per mia moglie ed ho creato un account per me
<miki1982982928> pur avendo impostato l'accesso con password  quello di mia moglie risulta protetto ed il mio no
<miki1982982928> come mai?
<krabador> miki1982982928, vai in impostazioni --- utenti
<miki1982982928> ok
<krabador> controlla come sta messa la situazione, evetualmente reimposta la password
<miki1982982928> sembra tutto ok
<miki1982982928> ma se esco dall'account e rientro mi chiese dolo il login senza passw
<miki1982982928> sarà perchè sono 2 account admin
<miki1982982928> ?
<krabador> le password sono diverse?
<krabador> <krabador> controlla come sta messa la situazione, evetualmente reimposta la password
<miki1982982928> certo che sono diverse
<krabador> "eventualmente reimposta la password"
<miki1982982928> ho cambiato la password
<miki1982982928> vediamo come va
<miki1982982928> raga niente da fare la passw è cambiata ma accedo sempre senza inserirla
<miki1982982928> come mai 1 account è con passw e l'altro no?
<krabador> ubuntu quale?
<miki1982982928> l'ultim
<miki1982982928> 15.04
<miki1982982928> ho creato 2 account 1 in fase di install e l'altro subito dopo, entrambi amministratori
<miki1982982928> quello creato in fase intall ha la password di accesso, l'altro non
<miki1982982928> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
<krabador> pazienta un attimo , per favore
<krabador> se la password è correttamente impostata, anche se account amministratore , viene chiesta
<krabador> assicurati che accesso automatico sia su off
<richmond1981> Buonasera
<richmond1981> Ho scaricato Ubuntu 15.04 Desktop amd64, ma non riesco ad installarlo
<krabador> richmond1981, che problema incontri?
<richmond1981> Ho inserito il filo .ISO su DVD, ma una volta che riavvio il PC con BOOT CD/DVD ROM va immediatamente in avvio Windows
<miki1982982928> il mio account si logga senza password pur avendola impostata
<MeStesso> Ciao, qualcuno potrebbe cercare una soluzione al mio problema? non ho audio su ubuntu 15.04
<miki1982982928> forse è un bug?
<krabador> miki1982982928, io ho 3 account amministratore qui, e chiede sempre password
<krabador> miki1982982928, elimina l'utente e ricrealo
<miki1982982928> non so come mai
<richmond1981> Chi mi può aiutare?
<krabador> miki1982982928, altrimenti reinstalla
<miki1982982928> se elimino l'utente elimina pure i file?
<krabador> !iso | richmond1981
<ubot-it> richmond1981: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> la iso si masterizza non copiando il file dentro al dvd
<krabador> ma con procedura apposita
<krabador> miki1982982928, fa backup dei dati
<MeStesso> ...ho provato tutti i passaggi con alsamixer, in live dvd e non... ma ancora niente audio...
<richmond1981> Ma quella procedura è stata seguita così come descritta.
<krabador> richmond1981, "Ho inserito il filo .ISO su DVD" se hai masterizzato in modalità dvd-rom, inserendo il file iso, ha fatto un dvd con dentro una iso
<krabador> e non il supporto ubuntu
<richmond1981> Allora ora riprovo
<richmond1981> Devo masterizzare come unità FLASH o unità DVD?
<nessuno> Eccomi di nuovo qui.. Kraba
<nessuno> krabador non si è risolto ora il PC è a schermo nero e non mi fa fare il login
<RootRM> salve e buona sera a tutti tempo fa ho convinto un mio amico all uso di xubuntu e questo mio amico mi sta ringraziando a vita , ora ha acquistato un nuovo laptop e vuole xubuntu, io ho optato per ubuntu, vorrei quindi creare una pen drive con l ultima versione di ubuntu( premetto il pc di default ha win 8) grazie a quanti mi aiuteranno
<krabador> !usbwin | RootRM
<ubot-it> RootRM: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<nessuno> krabador non ho risolto
<krabador> nessuno, ho letto , non insistere
<nessuno> Ah ok scusa
<RootRM> quindi scarico la iso dell ultima versione di ubuntu poi una volta installato integrocon programmi ed ambienti grafici?
<RootRM> per esempio su xubuntu ho integrato kubuntu-desktop
<krabador> scarica xubuntu , fa la iso
<krabador> installa direttamente quella
<MeStesso> qualcuno disponibile?
<krabador> fa la iso ---> fa il supporto di installazione
<RootRM> ok e poi quando sara ritorno per eventuali applicativi ed ambienti grafici ecc.. grazie mille
<krabador> !chiedere | MeStesso
<ubot-it> MeStesso: Non chiedere di chiedere, chiedi e basta!
<nessuno> krabador hai altre soluzioni per me?
<MeStesso> ho già chiesto, mi avete ignorato
<MeStesso> comunque...
<MeStesso> ho problemi con l'audio in ubuntu 15.04
<krabador> "mi avete" MeStesso , qui la gente risponde se vuole e puo'
<RootRM> un ultima cosa posso scegliere lo spazio di hdd da dechiare a ubuntu?
<krabador> sei entrato dicendo "fatto 'sta cosa con alsa, ma niente"
<krabador> non è tanto esplicativo
<MeStesso> ma almeno dimmelo non che mi ignori!
<krabador> vabeh, trolli
<krabador> ciao
<krabador> nessuno, reinstalla lo screensaver, e disabilitalo
<MeStesso> hai voglia di scherzare? io no. sono 3 giorni che non trovo soluzione al problema... per favore, cerco aiuto
<nessuno> krabador come?
<krabador> nessuno, come hai disinstallato ?
<krabador> nessuno, hai seguito una guida=?
<nessuno> Da terminale ma non ricordo il nome del pacchetto
<krabador> nessuno, apri terminale
<krabador> nessuno, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<nessuno> Ora non posso devo riavviare il PC
<krabador> riavvia
<krabador> e torna qui
<nessuno> Lo sto facendo
<krabador> da dove stai scrivendo?
<nessuno> Telefono
<krabador> torna qui da li
<nessuno> Appena si riavvia entro
<krabador> MeStesso, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> MeStesso, aplay -l | pastebinit
<nessuno> Arrivo con il PC
<krabador> MeStesso, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<nessuno> eccomi krabador
<krabador> <krabador> nessuno, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> nessuno, dpkg -l | grep screen
<nessuno> pastebinit è già installato
<RootRM> buona serata a tutti creata la iso ed installato ubuntu ritornero per consigli su applicativi ed ambienti grafici
<nessuno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11832322/
<krabador> nessuno, hai detto xubuntu 15.04 ?
<nessuno> xubuntu 14.04
<krabador> <krabador> nessuno, hai seguito una guida=?
<nessuno> si se la trovo la linko
<krabador> perfetto
<nessuno> non la trovo
<krabador> posso aspettare
<nessuno> No non la trovo proprio
<krabador> mai dire mai
<MeStesso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11832351/
<MeStesso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11832356/
<nessuno> Ho cercato nella cronologia di firefox e non c'è
<MeStesso> grazie krabador del supporto
<nessuno> krabador
<nessuno> ho reinstallato light-locker-settings
<nessuno>  con: sudo apt-get install light-locker-settings
<dorohero> ciao a tutti ho un problema con wine
<dorohero> premetto che non lo so usare molto
<dorohero> ho installato un gioco con playonlinux funziona e si apre con wine
<jester-> quindi?
<dorohero> ma non so' come si chiude wine mi resta sempre aperta la virtual machine sotto e non capisco come spegnerla
<jester-> dorohero: chiudi il gioco normalmente
<dorohero> devo riavviare il pc per non avere piu' la schermata blu tipo winzozz
<dorohero> il gioco lo chiudo ma la schermata blu?
<jester-> dorohero: non tutto funza a doevee cin wine
<jester-> dovere*
<jester-> gia buona che il gioco funza
<dorohero> con alt F2 riesco a vedere di nuovo la barra dei programmi sulla sinistra ma se do' tasto destro e esci al simbolo di wine non fa nulla
<jester-> ma roba winz andrebbe usata in winz
<dorohero> ma se uno non ne vuole piu sapere?
<dorohero> è solo chiudere la virtual machine che non capisco
<jester-> dorohero: da terminale: killall wine
<krabador> MeStesso, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1310622
<krabador> hai provato con le cuffie?
<jester-> dorohero: wine non è una virtual machine ma un emulatore e come tale ha dei limiti
<dorohero> ciao la virtual una volta aperta soo se si riavvia il pc non la si vede piu'?
<MeStesso> si krabador, anche con le cuffie stesso problema
<dorohero> killall mi dice wine nessun processo trovato
<jester-> dorohero: se è gia chiuso è logico
<MeStesso> krabador nella pagina che mi hai linkato il problema non è il mio, la descrizione dice che le cuffie vanno ma le casse no... scarico lo stesso i driver dal link?
<jester-> dorohero: mi a che il gioco cambi al grafica del sistema e spegnendolo non a ripsristina
<krabador> ti ho linkato la pagina non perchè fosse la soluzione al tuo problema
<krabador> ma per segnalarti che la tua scheda audio è oggetto di bug
<MeStesso> ah capisco... mi trovo in caos adesso... cosa dovrei fare krabador ?
<krabador> manteniamo la calma
<dorohero> jester c'è una maniera per ripristinarla?
<MeStesso> krabador ti riferisci a me?
<MeStesso> con manteniamo la calma?
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-07
<dannato> buon di a tutti vorrei frare una pen drive con ubuntu 15.04 lts potete rammentarmi i link grazie
<cristian_c> dannato: su quale  os?
<dannato> win 8.1
<cristian_c> !usbwin | dannato
<ubot-it> dannato: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<dannato> cioe scusate ora la creo con win 7 ma poi dovro installarlo in doal boot con win 8.1 su un latpyop
<cristian_c> dannato: la risposta è la stessa
<dannato> grazie a tutti buona giornata
<dannato> un ultima cosa quel versione mi consigliate considerando che il laptop e un 4 gb di ram di 2 anni fa e dove prendo la iso della stessa?
<MoL0ToV> ciao a tutti, xubuntu mi fa vedere solo una risoluzione dello schermo, come faccio ad aggiungere tutte le altre?
<cristian_c> dannato: teoricamente anche la classica ubuntu con unity
<dannato> link per il dohwload?
<cristian_c> !download | dannato
<ubot-it> dannato: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: apri un terminale
<MoL0ToV> ce l'ho
<dannato> scusate mi sono appena alzato e ce l ho addirittura scritto sotto ( ho appena scaricato usb installer)
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: digita: xrandr -q | pastebinit
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11834525/
<MoL0ToV>  il mio schermo è da 1920x1080
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: lshw -c video
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11834535/
<cristian_c> !radeon
<ubot-it> Guarda su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati | Driver open source: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Video/Ati/Radeon
<MoL0ToV> ho già guardato ma non ho trovato nulla per questo problema
<cristian_c> product: RS780C [Radeon 3100]
<MoL0ToV> si e quindi?
<cristian_c> negli ubuntu precedenti andava?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: sei consapevole del fatto che hai una scheda obsoleta?
<MoL0ToV> si è sempre andato, non capisco
<MoL0ToV> questa ho e questa devo usare
<cristian_c> su quali release?
<MoL0ToV> sono partito con una 14.04
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: non hai pensato a un upgrade?
<MoL0ToV> su questo pc
<MoL0ToV> volevo mantenere questa versione visto che è lsb
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: volendo puoi continuare ad utilizzare la 14.04, non te l'ha mica ordinato il medico?
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: lsb?
<MoL0ToV> scusa lts volevo dire
<cristian_c> la 16.04?
<MoL0ToV> no, la 14,04
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: e allora quando funzionava?
<MoL0ToV> non so sarà qualche bug del driver radeon
<MoL0ToV> visto che non sto usando nessun xorg.conf
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: e allora quando funzionava?
<MoL0ToV> cosa vuoi dire?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> negli ubuntu precedenti andava?
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> MoL0ToV: sei consapevole del fatto che hai una scheda obsoleta?
<cristian_c> <MoL0ToV> si è sempre andato, non capisco
<MoL0ToV> infatti è sempre andato su 14.04
<glpiana> ola
<MoL0ToV> evidentemente hanno introdotto un bug sul driver radeon
<MoL0ToV> ciao glpiana
<glpiana> ciao MoL0ToV
<cristian_c> MoL0ToV: quando hai scaricato la 14.04?
<MoL0ToV> mi puoi aiutare? ho la scheda video che non mi presenta più tutte le risoluzioni ma solo una, per altro non quella nativa
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, dammi l'output di: xrandr
<glpiana> !paste | MoL0ToV
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11834563/
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, dammi l'output dei seguenti comandi: lsmod, lspci | grep -i vga, uname -a, lsb_release -a
<MoL0ToV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11834572/
<dannato> se ne andatao??
<dannato> scusate ancora io ho problemi nel visualizzare file mp4 con vlc, forse la scheda video di 10 anni?
<glpiana> modammi l'output di: lspci -k
<glpiana> dannato, probabile. hai provato con mplayer?
<dannato> sono con win sto scaricando la iso fra 3 minuti lo mando grazie glpiana
<dannato> adesso provo grazie mille
<dannato> ok la iso e scaricata dopo la creo adesso entro con xubuntu che winzozz mi da allergia
<glpiana> dannato, versione? 15.04?
<glpiana> vabbè
<MoL0ToV> glpiana: ho risolto
<glpiana> bene
<MoL0ToV> ho fatto un pastrocchio cercando di installare i driver closed
<MoL0ToV> una volta rimossi e rebootato è andato tutto apposto
<dannato> eccomi da xubuntu ariciao
<glpiana> ecco
<MoL0ToV> e ora funziona anche lo screenshot che prima mi creava immagini corrotte
<dannato> provo prima mplayer?
<glpiana> dannato, prima di fare cosa?
<dannato> il comando che mi hai dato
<glpiana> danon era per te lspci -k, era per MoL0ToV che intanto era uscito
<dannato> a si che aveva problemi con la risoluzione del suo schermo
<glpiana> dannato, tu prova mplayer se vuoi (è da riga di comando, meglio se ti installi una interfaccia tipo smplayer
<dannato> comandi da terminale?
<MoL0ToV> ma la 15.04 non è lts? quando lo doventerà?
<glpiana> sudo apt-get install mplayer smplayer
<glpiana> MoL0ToV, mai, la prossima lts sarà la 16.04 mi pare
<dannato> grazie provvedo
<dannato> risolto grande
<dannato> si vedono benissimo
<glpiana> bene
<MoL0ToV> ormai in questa scuola ci sono solo pc con xubuntu
<dannato> glpiana un mito
<MoL0ToV> windows xp è in macerie
<glpiana> !chat | MoL0ToV
<dannato> molotov bravi nella mia solo dos 6.0
<ubot-it> MoL0ToV: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<MoL0ToV> c'è ma nessuno lo usa
<dannato> grazie a tutti passo e chiudo ora si vedono bene buona giornata
<sauro> buongiorno a tutti...
<sauro> questa mattina ho eseguito un aggiornamento proposto dal sistema (ubuntu 14.04) . terminata la procedura ed effettuato il riavvio come richiesto,   non riesco più ad  accedere a unity sia con il mio utente che con l'utente ospite. l'accesso da terminale   avviene senza problemi. cosa posso fare????
<glpiana> sauro, avevi installato driver particolari per la scheda video?
<sauro> no, driver di sistema
<glpiana> sauro, fai login nel terminale e scrivi: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sauro> glpiana: ok, fatto
<glpiana> sauro, ha manifestato attività con numerose scritte?
<sauro> glpiana: nessuna attivitè.....
<glpiana> sauro, scrivi: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<sauro> glpiana: perdo tutte le configurazioni di unity in questo modo?
<glpiana> no
<IvanRoma> Buongiorno! Ho acquistato questo notebook hp http://store.hp.com/ItalyStore/Merch/Pr ... Z&sel=PCNB mi hanno consigliato la versione 14.04 lte, ma non la supporta, ora sto scaricando la 15.04 lubuntu
<sauro> glpiana: ok. procedo
<glpiana> IvanRoma, spiega che intendi per "non la supporta"
<sauro> glpiana: fatto
<glpiana> sauro, prova a riavviare e vediamo che fa: sudo reboot
<IvanRoma> inserisco la password appare una pagina nera e torna a chiedere la password, credo che l'hardware non sia adatto a questa versione
<sauro> glpiana: niente da fare, al login digito la psw, ma non accedo. mi riporta alla schermata del login
<glpiana> sauro, senza dare errori?
<sauro> glpiana: senza dare errori....
<glpiana> IvanRoma, da live invece funziona la 14.04?
<sauro> glpiana: idem come utente ospite....
<IvanRoma> scusa....live???
<glpiana> IvanRoma, disco o usb con cui hai installato, ti permettono di provare il sistema senza installarlo = live
<IvanRoma> sauro praticamente abbiamo lo stesso problema
<glpiana> sauro, prima hai parlato delle configurazioni di unity. che configurazione hai fatto?
<sauro> glpiana: come faccio all'avvio a caricare il kernel pre aggiornamento? ubuntu è l'unico so pertanto non vedo il menu gfrub all'avvio
<IvanRoma> l'ho aggiornato dalla versione 12.04
<sauro> glpiana: impostazioni utente tipo dimensione delle icone nella barra ed icone nel luncer. niente di invasivo.
<sauro> glpiana: anche qualche effetto con compiz, ma ha sempre funzionato tutto bene.....
<sauro> glpiana: la macchina è carrozzata: i7 + 8 gb di ramù
<glpiana> 10 minuti e torno
<cristian_c> sauro: premi shift
<cristian_c> se non va, anche esc
<cristian_c> IvanRoma: nella schermata di login,premi ctrl+alt+f1
<sauro> con il vecchio kernel funziona
<sauro> come faccio a ripristinare la situazione pre aggiornamento?
<cristian_c> sauro: hai fatto come suggerito?
<sauro> si, all'ìavvio, dal menù di grub ho selezionato il kernel pre-aggiornamento e tutoo funziona regolarmente.....
<IvanRoma> cristian ho fatto
<glpiana> sauro, metti su pastebin l'output di: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<glpiana> !paste | sauro
<ubot-it> sauro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> IvanRoma: cosa appare?
<sauro> glpiana: ok. allora esco da questo pc, mi ricollego con il pc che ha manifestato il problema e ti posto il risultato
<sauro> rieccomi
<sauro> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11834812/
<IvanRoma> Ubuntu 14.04.02 lts tty1 poi sotto login
<cristian_c> IvanRoma: fai il login
<sauro> glpiana: per inntenderci con il kernel 3.13.0-55-generic #94 funziona regolarmente, con il successivo no
<glpiana> sauro, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.13.0-57-generic
<glpiana> sauro, poi metti l'output su pastebin
<IvanRoma> fatto
<cristian_c> IvanRoma: ok
<cristian_c> IvanRoma: prova: startx
<sauro> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11834855/
<glpiana> sauro, prova a riavviare con l'ultimo kernel. se ancora ti da problemi torna qui con quello che stai usando ora
<sauro> glpiana: ok. procedo. se non torno ti ringrazio adesso per l'aiuto........
<glpiana> :)
<IvanRoma> cristian scrive tante righe, schermata nera, altre righe e torna in attesa di un comando, laptop:$_
<cristian_c> IvanRoma: una foto sarebbe utile
<IvanRoma> ok
<IvanRoma> dove te la invio?
<matadores> buon giorno
<glpiana> !image | IvanRoma
<glpiana> uff, il bot non c'è
<matadores> non riesco a trovare una guida ufficiale su come installare  un antiddos per una vps con ubuntu 14.0.4
<IvanRoma> glpiana è la prima volta che entro in questa chat, che devo fare?
<akis24> !chat | matadores
<sauro> glpiana: niente da fare, tutto come prima........
<glpiana> sauro, vuoi rimuovere il kernel che non funziona?
<glpiana> IvanRoma, un secondo e ti cerco i link
<glpiana> IvanRoma, Carica un'immagine su http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | http://imageshack.us/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sauro> glpiana: si, direi che è la coasa migliore da fare al momento.....
<glpiana> sauro, sudo apt-get purge  linux-image-3.13.0-57-generic
<matadores> aki24 perchè devo andare su chat?
<IvanRoma> glpiana Site is down for maintenance
<glpiana> IvanRoma, tutti e due?
<sauro> glpiana: scusa mi verifichi questo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11834907/
<akis24> matadores non è argomento per il canale di supporto installare antiddos  a meno che sia nei repo nel caso non avresti usato " non riesco a trovare una guida ufficiale su come installare  un antiddos per una vps con ubuntu 14.0.4 "
<sauro> glpiana: perchè c'è questo: linux-headers-generic linux-lts-utopic-tools-3.16.0-41
<glpiana> sauro, sì, poi controlliamo l'output
<matadores> ben o male ubuntu   anche è installato su vps
<glpiana> quelli li leviamo dopo
<sauro> glpiana:ok, fatto
<matadores> e se non si trovano guide su come proteggere   non so proprio dove andare a sbattere la testa
<glpiana> sauro, mostrami l'output
<akis24> matadores:  cosa centra installare ubuntu su vps  con antiddos su ubuntu ? entra su #ubuntu-it-chat  e forse avrai delle risposte  chiedendo in chat
<sauro> glpiana: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11834917/
<glpiana> sauro, una domanda, hai driver esterni al kernel per la scheda intel. dove li hai presi?
<glpiana> !image | IvanRoma prova qui
<glpiana> uff
<glpiana> !image | IvanRoma prova qui
<ubot-it> IvanRoma prova qui: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<sauro> glpiana: no, nessun driver aggiuntivo....
<sauro> glpiana: utilizzo regolarmente virtualbox per un gestionale W7
<glpiana> sauro, oki, ora dai: sudo apt-get autoremove
<sauro> glpiana: la parte grafica mi ha sempre dato problemi. ogni tanto si blocca unity e per riprenderla cevo uscire nel terminale (crtl+alt+f1) e successivamente rientrare (crtl+alt+f7), ma non sono mai riuscito a trovare una soluzione definitiva a questo problema......
<sauro> glpiana: problema che si ripropone random e fortunatamente non spesso.....
<sauro> glpiana. cmq, sudo apt-get autoremove fatto...
<glpiana> sauro, al riavvio dovrebbe partire col kernel funzionante
<glpiana> sauro, ricorda però che è stato rimosso linux-image-generic, che è il pacchetto che promuove gli aggiornamenti del kernel
<sauro> glpiana: ok provo. questa volta non ringrazio prima (per scaramanzia)......
<glpiana> hihihihi
<matadores> aki24 ubuntu installato  su pc o vps o sempre ubuntu è presente  ubuntu 14.04 garantisce assistenza fino al 2019 se non erro, se poi mi dite che qui vi dedicate ad aiutare solo chi ha ubuntu desktop me ne farò una ragione
<IvanRoma> <a href="http://imgur.com/8lNugt3"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/8lNugt3.jpg?1" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>
<IvanRoma> Cristian eccola!
<IvanRoma> [img]http://i.imgur.com/8lNugt3.jpg?1[/img]
<matadores> ivan roma questo è un codice html per inserire immaggini non  ubuntu?
<IvanRoma> mi hanno chiesto una foto
<sauro> glpina: ok, funziona tutto normalmente........
<glpiana> bene
<sauro> glpiana: un'ultima domanda: ma alla prossima notifica di aggiornamento proposta da ubuntu, cosa faccio?
<glpiana> matadores, non capisco perchè non segui l'invito di akis24
<glpiana> sauro, non ti porporrà aggiornamenti del kernel perchè non hai il pacchetto linux-image-generic
<akis24> matadores: ti ripeto questo è il canale di supporto a ubuntu e programmi ufficiali presenti nei repo ..
<cristian_c> IvanRoma:
<cristian_c> IvanRoma: provato a cambiaretastiera?
<sauro> glpiana: quindi non eseguirò più upgrade del kernel?
<IvanRoma> cambiare tastiera?
<matadores> non seguo l'invito di askis24 perchè primo la vps ha ubuntu 14.04 secondo sul sito in italiano non ho trovato nulla come proteggere  la vps eppure ho provato  le guide per desktop ufficiali e non mi hanno funzionato
<glpiana> sauro, finchè non metterai di nuovo linux-image-generic che si porterà dietro l'ultimo kernel disponibile nei repo
<cristian_c> IvanRoma: io vedo errori in xkbkeyboard nellafoto
<matadores> quindi prima di continuar  adesso mi si chiarisce se e solo aiuto ubuntu desktop
<sauro> glpiana: dovrò eseguire qualche comando spedifico?
<matadores> dopo ritorno devo uscire
<glpiana> matadores, il tuo problema non riguarda un software che non funziona, una installazione che non va o altre cose del genere. tu stai chiedendo guide e consigli per la protezione di un server. l'argomento esula da questo canale e sei stato invitato in #ubuntu-it-chat per parlarne con più comodità
<glpiana> sauro, nel caso in cui tu voglia installare l'ultimo kernel, basta che dai: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<IvanRoma> cristian, io ti ringrazio ma sono alle prime armi.....
<sauro> glpiana: ok, credo  di avere capito. grazie
<sauro> glpiana: ciao
<cristian_c> IvanRoma: sì, rova un'altra tstiera
<cristian_c> prova u'altra tastiera
<matadores> glpiana questa è l'unica chat di ubuntu  di aiuto in italiano
<glpiana> matadores, davvero non capisco perchè non vuoi passare su #ubuntu-it-chat . è una presa di posizione?
<matadores> la parola supporto vedo che non sai cosa è, siccome è unica chat aiuto di ubuntu non rispondere sono invitato in altra chat
<matadores> non è una presa di posizione li non è chat di aiuto su ubuntu ma una chat normale
<glpiana> matadores, ascolta. se vuoi fare polemica sei nel posto sbagliato. se vuoi una mano ti è stato indicato dove chiedere. la cosa che stai chiedendo non riguarda supporto al sistema oeprativo, ma è una richiesta riguardante il suo utilizzo
<glpiana> e qui è off topic, altrimenti io che scrivo ricette di cucina con ubuntu mi sentirei libero di chiedere qui pareri curinari
<glpiana> spero di essere stato chiaro e di non dover intervenire altrimenti
<matadores> glpiana noto che sul sito ufficiale guide a riguardo a ubuntu server non ce ne sono quale altro luogo andare se non in questa chat?
<glpiana> matadores, mmm... vediamo... ah sì! #ubuntu-it-chat !!!
<matadores> e sei convinto che mi aiuteranno? e se non mi aiuteranno?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> matadores,  se non ti si dovesse aiutare di là, che ti posso dire? non ci possiamo fare nulla. l'aiuto su questi canali è su base volontaria
<glpiana> e ora, chiudiamo l'off topic definitivamente
<matadores> glpiana facciamo cosi riformulo la mia domanda onde continuare scenette ed essere preso per troll
<glpiana> fai come credi, io farò altrettanto
<matadores> la mia domanda è esiste una chat che offre assistenza a ubuntu server? se non esiste sono nel luogo giusto?
<glpiana> matadores, ubuntu, desktop o server, è indifferente
<IvanRoma> torno più tardi, grazie
<matadores> è indifferente? ok posso avere la paggina ufficiale di ubuntu server per  vedere se trovo una guida  adatta ai miei problem?
<glpiana> !server | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: server is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server
<glpiana> !wiki | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<matadores> si capisco infatti su ubuntu server riesco ad usare xampp? o e su ubuntu deskto?
<matadores> bella guida  che tigurda sempre ubuntu desktop
<matadores> grazie
<glpiana> matadores, prego
<rorro007> ciao a tutti volevo sapere come si toglie l'ospite sulla 15.04??
<glpiana> rorro007, guarda qui http://askubuntu.com/questions/62564/how-do-i-disable-the-guest-session
<Jeck99> Ragazzi come ESCO dal grub? Mi è uscito GRUB  insicure mode è non posso utilizzare più il PC che un comando che leva il GRUB anche perche ho la tastiera wireless
<gigirock> Jeck99, strano perche' la tastiera dovrebbe essere trasparente al sistema....
<Jeck99> È come ESCO?
<Jeck99> Se riavvio mi si riapre il boot
<gigirock> Jeck99, durante l'avvio premi esc o shift.... dovresti avere il terminale a quel punto
<Jeck99> Ho provato ma non funziona la tastiera non funziona
<Jeck99> Come risolvono?
<MeStesso> Salve, vi ricordate di me? ho un problema in ubuntu 15.04 che ancora non sono riuscito a risolvere: non c'è audio... ne' in cuffie ne' in casse, ho provato moltii metodi alsa, reinstallando i driver ma nulla...
<MeStesso> ieri un utente mi ha indirizzato in questa pagina: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1310622  dicendo che la mia scheda audio è soggetta a  bug...  quindi per me non c'è soluzione?
<MeStesso> o posso tentare con altri metodi?
<matadores> :o
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> MeStesso, con la 14.04 va?
<MeStesso> dunque, quando avevo la 14.04 nessun problema... poi ho subito un blackout mentre aggiornavo ubuntu e ho dovuto cancellare la 14.04 e installare la 15.04 da zero... e adesso non va l'audio
<cristian_c> MeStesso, avevi detto anche sulla live
<MeStesso> si ho lo stesso problema anche in live
<cristian_c> MeStesso, non puoi semplicemente utilzzare la 14.04?
<cristian_c> ha cinque anni di supporto
<MeStesso> ormai ho installato la 15.04, volevo tentarle tutte... se proprio non sarà possibile risolvere il problema sarò costretto al downgrade
<MeStesso> poi la 15.04 mi conviene perchè risulta meno pesante in ram tra l'altro
<bobotm> MeStesso hai provato da terminale a lanciare alsamixer e controllare i volumi di tutti i canali output? Sul mio notebook il master è scambiato con la cuffia per dire
<MeStesso> si bobotm, con alsa le ho provate tutte...
<cristian_c> MeStesso, non credo affatto, la ram mi pare sia gestita nello stesso modo
<cristian_c> inoltre la 15.04 dura 9 mesi
<cristian_c> a gennaio cesserà giå il supporto
<cristian_c> MeStesso, poi la pesantezza dipende dal pc utikizzato
<cristian_c> non so wuale oc possiedi
<cristian_c> quale pc
<MeStesso> cristian_c forse nella 14.04 avevo più programmi installati :\ comunque, meglio la 14.10 o la 14.04?
<cristian_c> meglio dipende da molte variabili
<MeStesso> in quanto a supporto qual è la migliore versione? 14.10 o 14.04?
<cristian_c> MeStesso, la 14.10 cessa il sypporto a luglio adesso, non ha senso installarla
<MeStesso> perfetto... comunque io farei un ultimo tentativo cristian_c , sai come si installano i codec per riprosurre l'audio?
<MeStesso> perchè mi appariva un messaggio dicendo che non ho codec
<cristian_c> MeStesso, devi installare i pacchetti gstreamer
<cristian_c> non li hai installati in fase di installaziobe del sistema?
<cristian_c> c'era un'opzione di spunta nell'installer
<Ivanrm> Ciao! Ho un notebook hp dove al momento c'è una 14.04, ma non funziona, devo installare lubuntu 14.04.2 da un dvd, come la faccio partire?
<MeStesso> non funzionava la connessione internet e non potevo aggiornare dopo l'installazione di ubuntu cristian_c ...ed ho dovuto aprire il software updater per aggiornare manualmente una volta installato l'OS
<cristian_c> MeStesso, la connessione via cavo non funziona?
<cristian_c> ethernet
<MeStesso> no al momento dell'installazione non funzionava... adesso tutto ok
<MeStesso> al momento dell'installazione da live dvd non potevo includere i pacchetti da scaricare cristian_c
<MeStesso> ho fatto quindi manualmente una volta installato l'OS
<MeStesso> comunque cristian_c come installo i pacchetti gstream?
<cristian_c> Ivanrm, definisci 'non funziona'
<cristian_c> MeStesso, dal software center
<cristian_c> i base, i good, gli ugly e i bad
<Ivanrm> mi chiede di inserire la psw ma poi torna alla stessa schermata
<cristian_c> come ne 'il buono, il brutto e il cattivo', citazione cinematografica :P
<MeStesso> e che sono sti cosi? oddio mi sento piuttosto noob cristian_c :S
<cristian_c> ivanrm, quindi già installato?
<cristian_c> MeStesso, cerca i pacchetti gstreamer
<cristian_c> contengono i codec
<Ivanrm> avevo la 12.04 ho aggiornato alla 14.04 lte ed ora ho questa situazione, ho letto sul sito che la lubuntu è più leggera, l'ho masterizzata su un dvd, ma ora non so come farla partire
<MeStesso> cristian_c a quanto pare sono già installati... mah :\
<cristian_c> ivanrm, sulla live non ti srrvono password
<cristian_c> MeStesso, installa la 14.04 e vivi felice
<cristian_c> senza dannarti
<Ivanrm> io l'ho acceso, appare la schermata iniziale dove chiede la psw o sessione ospite inserito il dvd e non succede nulla, forse devo accenderlo con il dvd già all'interno?
<MeStesso> cristian_c  mi sa proprio che lo farò!
<cristian_c> MeStesso, poi tenterai di trovare una soluzione per la 15.04 anche, sucessivamente
<cristian_c> magari in una seconda partizione
<MeStesso> ne ho abbastanza di partizioni cristian_c :D
<cristian_c> MeStesso, matadores mi ha ispirato un'idea
<MeStesso> dica pure cristian_c
<cristian_c> MeStesso , potresti provare a installare il kernel della 14.04 sulla 15.04
<cristian_c> e vedere se risolvi così
<cristian_c> poi nel grub scegli quale far partire
<MeStesso> mmm, e se poi il kernel non fa partire la 15.04? io so che per ogni versione di ubuntu (non proprio ogni versione!) c'è un kernel che lo fa partire.... quindi non vorrei rischiare
<MeStesso> o magari vado direttamente nel grub e scelgo il kernel...
<MeStesso> e, se proprio non va ...downgrade.
<Ivanrm> cristian_c scusami, per me nulla?
<cristian_c> MeStesso, no, dal grub fai partire il keel che vuoi
<cristian_c> all'avvio
<cristian_c> è questo ul bello
<cristian_c> Ivanrm: ma cosa stai avviando?
<cristian_c> quale os è installato al momento nell'hard disk
<Ivanrm> Avevo la 12.04 ho aggiornato alla 14.04 lte ed ora ho questa situazione, mi chiede di inserire la psw schermata nera e poi torna alla stessa schermata, anche se tento come ospite, forse è un problema di hardware, ho letto sul sito che la lubuntu 14.04.2 è più leggera, l'ho masterizzata su un dvd, ma ora non so come farla partire. Grazie
<krabador> imposti il boot da dvd
<krabador> se hai fatto bene il supporto, partirà .
<Ivanrm> mi chiede di scegliere tre boot from EFI File   e   notebook hard drive
<Ivanrm> mi chiede di scegliere tra    boot from EFI File   e   notebook hard drive
<krabador> con uefi , devi seguire questa
<krabador> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gigirock> Ivanrm, ma se premi ctrl alt f2 hai il terminale ?
<Ivanrm> scrive ubuntu 14.04.2 lts dina-laptop tty2
<Ivanrm> dina-laptop login:_
<Ivanrm> se premo esc mentre si accende:    http://imgur.com/vRCwlaE
<Ivanrm> premendo F9   http://imgur.com/EqUH4ta
<Ivanrm> laprima risposta era per te gigirock
<gigirock> Ivanrm, al login scrivi nome utente poi password
<Ivanrm> fatto
<Ivanrm> gigirock??
<matadores> gentilmete
<matadores> potrei avere guida installazzione e configurazione  firwell?
<matadores> Firewall*
<SashaGrey> Ciao a tutti, ho avuto un problema con ubuntu server 14.04: ho fatto apt-get update + upgrade ho riavviato e non riuscivo più ad accedere alla macchina perchè non montava più /home. Ho messo in rescue da remoto (il server sta in un datacenter)  e ho notato che la home sta da un altra parte rispetto a quello che c'è scritto su fstab. Che accidenti è successo secondo voi????
<gribbit> #ubuntu-it
<gribbit> ?
<gigirock> gribbit,
<gribbit> piacere:)
<gigirock> !ciao | gribbit
<ubot-it> gribbit: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<gribbit> sono a secco di temi ma e' un piacere essere qui
<gigirock> gribbit, se vuoi conversare del + e del - vieni su #ubuntu-it-chat
<gribbit> uhmm ci provo..
<gigirock> gribbit, scrivi: /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<jester-> sera
<SashaGrey> Ciao a tutti, ho avuto un problema con ubuntu server 14.04: ho fatto apt-get update + upgrade ho riavviato e non riuscivo più ad accedere alla macchina perchè non montava più /home. Ho messo in rescue da remoto (il server sta in un datacenter)  e ho notato che la home sta da un altra parte rispetto a quello che c'è scritto su fstab. Che accidenti è successo secondo voi????
<jester-> SashaGrey: rimetti a posto gli uuid in fstab
<jester-> e il punto di mount
<jester-> cosa sia successo è difficile dirlo ma che linux sarebbe se non succedesse qualcosa di strano ogni tanto
<SashaGrey> ho provado a scambiare sda2 con 3 ma ho fatto ancora più casino in fstab
<SashaGrey> jester- mi dici esattamente quello che devo fare? Ora sono in rescue e non ho nemmeno montato le partizioni
<SashaGrey> Fai conto è come avere la shell di una chiavetta
<SashaGrey> jester- ci sei ancora?
<gigirock> SashaGrey, ma il server e' tuo ? o lo affitti ?
<widecurio64> Salve a tutti ho un problema, quando avvio kubuntu 15.04 mi appare la schermata di login e appena lo effettuo torna dopo uno schermo nero alla schermata di login
<widecurio64> Sapete come posso eventualmente resettare le impostazioni di X da terminale?
<SashaGrey> gigirock è mio
<maltus65> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | maltus65
<ubot-it> maltus65: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<maltus65> !list
<ubot-it> questo non è un canale per scaricare o di condivisione di contenuti
<maltus65> scusate
<dannato> buona sera
<dannato> volevo fare una domanda su mplayer come impostare la regolazione automatica audio video, esempio si sente una porta sbattere ma si vede sbattere dopo 3 sec, devo fare + o meno oppure mettere automatico grazie a chi risponde
<krabador> dannato,  /join #mplayer
<NikiPaddy> Salve linuxoniani
<NikiPaddy> Prima mi è apparso il solito triangolo rosso in alto che mi indica che qualcosina è andato storto con gli aggiornamenti...ora non c'è ma sicuramente riapparirà
<NikiPaddy> qualcuno mi potrebbe dare una mano con il problema?
<NikiPaddy> Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi?
<NikiPaddy> possibile che nessuno mi vuole aiutare?
<NikiPaddy> Qualcuno potrebbe darmi una mano perchè non riesco a risolvere un problema?
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-08
<glpiana> ola
<fquattrocchi> Buongiorno gentili nuovi amici
<fquattrocchi> C'è qualcuno disponibile per un chiarimento sull'installazione di Ubuntu? Grazie
<akis24> fquattrocchi:  esponi il problema
<akis24> !installazione | fquattrocchi
<ubot-it> fquattrocchi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fquattrocchi> Ho scaricato la versione 15-4 che vorrei installare su USB come ho fatto altre volte con altre versioni per avere la persistenza. ho provato su due pendrive da 4 e 8 gb formattate ecc. ma quando provo con crea disco di avvio mi vede le pen come se non avessero spazio disponibile. Perchè? grazie
<akis24> fquattrocchi: come le hai formattate e da che sistema ?
<fquattrocchi> sia da windows che da ubuntu 14.04 come NTFS come avevo fatto le altre volte
<akis24> fquattrocchi: formattale in fat32
<fquattrocchi> ho provato a fare la pendrive anche con unebootin, completa ma poi non la vede in avvio
<fquattrocchi> fat32? ok provo subito
<akis24> !usbwin | fquattrocchi
<ubot-it> fquattrocchi: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<akis24> fquattrocchi: se crei da winz usa questo programma
<fquattrocchi> ok!!! approfitto di te: ho speranze di poter usare stampante e scanner canon sul mio ubuntu? non sono esperto e ho provato ma senza successo.
<akis24> fquattrocchi: di solito sul sito della canon ci sono i driver per linux
<fquattrocchi> fatto ma niente
<akis24> fquattrocchi: poi cercheremo insieme nel caso serva
<fquattrocchi> ok. sono nella pagina che mi hai dato devo clikkare su free download?
<akis24> fquattrocchi: si ovvio appena sotto gli screen del programma
<fquattrocchi> a ok trovato
<fquattrocchi> grazie cortesia, alla prossima buona giornata
<akis24> prego
<akis24> Alexandro: cerca di evitare uscite e rientri a ripetizione ogni giorno
<finzic> ciao a tutti - qualcuno utilizza driver AMD Radeon su Ubuntu e un processore APU?
<finzic> mi sono astenuto dall'installarlo visto i problemi in 14.04 LTS ultimamente
<maxfus> aiuto !!! ho aggiornato la versione 10 e in automatico mi ha installato la versione  14.
<jester-> finzic: di solito schede ati sono ben supportate da ubuntu con i driver open e pure le cpu
<finzic> il driver open funziona ma è molto lento e secondo me mangia CPU
<glpiana> maxfus, chiedi aiuto, ma per cosa?
<jester-> finzic: hai doppia scheda?
<finzic> Inoltre: c'è un modo di utilizzare le feature di controllo del clock e di velocità della APU che sono disponibili in windows per motherboard ASUS anche su ubuntu?
<jester-> ati/intel
<finzic> @Jester no, solo APU
<jester-> finzic: controlla in impostazioni sistema-->driver aggiuntivi se consiglia un driver proprietario
<finzic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1424491
<finzic> il problema era questo
<jester-> mapreri: 10.04 passato a 14.04 LTS to LTS?
<jester-> finzic: se bug devi aspettare che sia risolto, usi la 14.04?
<finzic> sì LTS
<finzic> infatti
<finzic> è che pare sia risolto ma mi par di capire che qualcuno ha testato il fix e si è trovato nuovamente il problema. Ne avete per caso esperienza?
<jester-> finzic: uso invidia ma con l'open radeon non funza?
<finzic> funza sì
<finzic> per funzare
<jester-> quindi?
<finzic> ma la ventola corre, di solito mi sono sempre trovato meglio con i driver proprietari anche su Ubuntu, si scarica un po' la CPU, tutto funzoina meeglio
<jester-> finzic: le ati sono sempre state una lotteria per i driver
<jester-> finzic: 14.04?
<finzic> mah... purtroppo su windows non mi ha mai dato un problema
<finzic> yes
<finzic> 14.04 LTS 2 mi pare
<jester-> finzic: prova la live 15.04
<finzic> purtroppo non posso, al lavoro teniamo la LTS
<jester-> sicuro ha kernel e driver open piu aggiornati
<finzic> proprio per maggiore stabilità
<jester-> finzic: pc al lavoro?
<finzic> yes
<cristian_c> mahai due
<finzic> siccome ho avuto il problema per primo su quello domestico, non mi sono arrischiato di utilizzare i driver proprietari su quello di lavoro
<jester-> finzic: se driver aggiuntivi non rileva driver video da installare mi sa che devi andare con gli open
<cristian_c> ma hai duebradeon, finzic
<finzic> lui lo rilevava, perfettamente, solo che dopo l'installazione => black screen e neanche modo testo.
<cristian_c> ?
<jester-> finzic: i proprietari sono altra lotteria piu pricolosa, se canni ti crasi il sistema
<finzic> @Cristian_c no solo APU - A4-5300 a casa, A10-qualcosa a lavoro
<cristian_c> finzic: è un fisso?
<finzic> per carità APU è ottima - la A4-5300 al costo di 43€ fa girare racedriver grid 2 sul PC con windows!
<jester-> finzic: usando linux l'amministrazione si dovrebbe preoccupare di comprare hw meglio compatibile, quindi intel e nividia
<finzic> A4 -> fisso, A10 -> laptop HP
<finzic> @jester forse hai ragione :)
<jester-> finzic: per winz tutti i costruttori forniscono driver
<cristian_c> finzic: intendo il pc col problema
<finzic> @cristian_c tutti - è un bug noto di ubuntu
<jester-> ati se ne frega e ha delegato alla comunità
<finzic> fenomeno :)
<jester-> non spendono per lo 0.5% del mercato dessktop
<finzic> e io che li ho sempre preferiti perché 'diversi da intel' così come linux è 'non-windows' :)
<cristian_c> finzic: quindi il laptop non ha anche la gpu dedicata?
<finzic> nein
<jester-> finzic: i principi talebani non portano a nulla
<finzic> non è talebanesimo, è che mi piaceva l'idea di AMD, tutto qui
<finzic> si tratta solo di un bug di packaging del pacchetto finito in LTS, alla fine
<jester-> ti piace la rossa e al rogo le altre?
<finzic> no, non mi piacciono le posizioni preconcette. Penso solo che l'idea della APU sia una buona idea, tutto lì
<jester-> intel finanzia kernel e supporta benissimo linux cosi come invidia
<finzic> e poi AMD costa decisamente meno e mi pare che per le mie esigenze sia più che sufficiente - una semplice scelta, niente religioni informatiche :)
<cristian_c> finzic: quale 14.04 stai utilizzando?
<finzic> LTS 2 mi pare, la più recente
<jester-> non puoi avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca, se compri la trabant costa meno ma meno da
<cristian_c> finzic: prova la prima
<cristian_c> quella uscita nel 2014
<cristian_c> non la poijt release
<cristian_c> point
<finzic> ci penserò...
<cristian_c> 14.04.1 se non sbaglio
<jester-> bella vaccata la point release
<cristian_c> finzic: la 14.04.2 ha il kernel 3.16 + xorg e bla bla bla
<jester-> è piena di bug
<cristian_c> mentre 14.04.1 ha kernelo 3.13 e xorg più anziano
<finzic> @cristian_c e ciò è male?
<jester-> gli amici, amici degli amici fanno solo danni
<cristian_c> finzic: quella dovrebbe andare
<cristian_c> non è mischiata con le release succ3ssive
<finzic> valuterò. A casa potrei farlo, a lavoro è escluso
<finzic> intanto grazie :)
<cristian_c> finzic: però per scaricarla te la devi cercare
<jester-> finzic: va bè al lavoro non dovresti giocarci col pc
<finzic> @jester no ma mi sta ustionando una mano :)
<finzic> scalda
<cristian_c> se scarichi dalla homepage ti da la 14.04.2, devi invece cercare su cdimages e simili
<finzic> grazie a tutti x le ifnormazioni, torno a lavorare :)
<jester-> porta le uova che le fai sode per pranz
<fquattrocchi> Buondì. Vorrei sapere se Ubuntu Studio è in italiano. Grazie
<akis24> fquattrocchi: all 'installazione " seleziona lingua " e e scegli italiano
<fquattrocchi> Grazie mille
<akis24> fquattrocchi: stessa cosa a provare da live ovviamente
<akis24> di nulla
<fquattrocchi> ;)
<Debs> Ciao a tutti, qualcuno che mi può aiutare a scegliere la versione adatta per un vecchio pc?
<glpiana> Debs, che caratteristiche ha?
<Debs> Un processore Amd Athlon da 1,24 Ghz e 248 di Ram
<glpiana> veramente pochissima ram
<Debs> lo so
<Debs> ho già avvisato che non sapevo se riuscivo a metterlo
<glpiana> Debs, dubito tu ci possa far girare decentemente una qualsiasi versione recente di ubuntu
<Debs> avete alternative da consigliare?
<glpiana> Debs, passa su #ubuntu-it-chat che ne parliamo
<Debs> ok
<miki1982982928> raga ho bisogno di una mano con samba
<miki1982982928> quando con il destro condivido la cartella mi dice errore 255 e non so come rimendiare
<miki1982982928> ho rimosso tutto per partire da 0
<glpiana> precisamente che dice dopo errore 255?
<miki1982982928> aspetta
<miki1982982928> posto tutto
<glpiana> !paste | miki1982982928
<ubot-it> miki1982982928: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<miki1982982928> mi dice che manca il file smb.conf e non mi fa installare samba
<glpiana> miki1982982928, non tradurmi gli errori, copiali su pastebin
<miki1982982928> glpiana: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841089/
<glpiana> miki1982982928, oki, scrivi: dpkg -l | grep samba
<miki1982982928> glpiana: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841097/
<glpiana> miki1982982928, sudo apt-get install --reinstall samba
<miki1982982928> glpiana: ecco http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841102/
<miki1982982928> che faccio?
<miki1982982928> non me lo fa installare
<glpiana> miki1982982928, sudo apt-get -f install
<miki1982982928> ok è andata
<miki1982982928> ora?
<glpiana> miki1982982928, fa vedere l'output
<miki1982982928> glpiana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841118/
<miki1982982928> sembra installato
<glpiana> miki1982982928, ps aux | grep smbd
<miki1982982928> michela+ 20688  0.0  0.0  13716  2220 pts/6    S+   14:20   0:00 grep --color=auto smbd
<miki1982982928> poi?
<glpiana> miki1982982928, riavvia il pc e vediamo se samba parte
<miki1982982928> ok
<miki1982982928> glpiana: rieccomi come faccio a vedere se parte?
<glpiana> miki1982982928, nel terminale: ps aux | grep smbd
<miki1982982928> come prima sembra http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841148/
<glpiana> miki1982982928, scrivi: sudo service smbd start
<miki1982982928> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841153/
<miki1982982928> glpiana: tieno conto che il file smb.conf è completamente vuoto va riscritto da 0
<glpiana> miki1982982928, prova a riscriverlo allora, e vediamo se poi persiste l'errore
<miki1982982928> come si fa?
<miki1982982928> ne hai uno originale?
<glpiana> miki1982982928, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Server/Samba
<miki1982982928> glpiana: me ne scriveresti uno? non ci capisco molto...
<glpiana> miki1982982928, non ho mai scritto un smb.conf. non ne ho mai avuto motivo visto che ubuntu vede nativamente le condivisioni di windows. lì ce n'è uno. devi solo cambiare le voci per farle adatte alla tua rete
<miki1982982928> glpiana: config compiato ma smaba mi da lo stesso errore se tento di avviarlo
<miki1982982928> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841212/
<miki1982982928> ho provato ad aprire system-config-samba e mi esce questo http://paste.ubuntu.com/11841222/
<miki1982982928> glpiana: hai qualche soluzione?
<glpiana> sto cercando
<dannato> salve nel canale mplayer si parla solo inglese io volevo solo sapere 2 cose e non credo capirei molto, la prima se si puo usare come browser non solo con url youtube, la seconda come equilibrare audio-video
<glpiana> dannato, se hai installato come ti ho detto di fare smplayer, nel menu audio vedi cosa schiacciare per ritardare audio o video
<glpiana> miki1982982928, nel terminale: ls /var/lib/samba/private/
<miki1982982928> dice impossibile accedere la direcory è inesistente
<glpiana> miki1982982928, sudo mkdir /var/lib/samba/private/
<miki1982982928> ok poi?
<glpiana> miki1982982928, poi dai sudo service smbd stop
<glpiana> miki1982982928, poi dai sudo service smbd start
<miki1982982928> ok
<miki1982982928> fatto
<glpiana> ha dato errore?
<miki1982982928> no
<glpiana> bene, prova a usarlo
<miki1982982928> clicco il destro su una cartella e faccio condividi
<miki1982982928> ok funziona
<miki1982982928> grazie mille
<dannato> grazie !glpiana smanettero oppure chiedo in inglese ho visto che ce addirittura automatico ma non voglio fare casini.grazie
<miki1982982928> adesso mi serve una mano con la password dell'account
<miki1982982928> qunado accedo dal login mi da un errore e poi mi esce la scritta login ed accedo senza password
<glpiana> miki1982982928, sicuro di avere impostato una password?
<miki1982982928> si
<miki1982982928> ho 2 account admin con 2 passw diverse
<miki1982982928> quando accedo con il mio mi da un errore non ricordo la scritta
<miki1982982928> ma poi mi consente di fare il login
<miki1982982928> è la stessa passw che uso per entrare come root nelle cartelle
<glpiana> miki1982982928, boh, non so dirti. il dominio è corretto?
<miki1982982928> dominio? cos'è?
<glpiana> miki1982982928, WORKGROUP sarebbe il dominio del file smb.conf di default
<miki1982982928> si
<miki1982982928> glpiana: c'è un prog tra le applicazione che si chiama "condivisione file personali" se lo apro dice che devo installare dei pacchetti ma non mi dice quali
<miki1982982928> che faccio?
<glpiana> cosa dice di preciso?
<Lokad> Salve a tutti, vorrei sapere quale driver usare su ubuntu con scheda grafica r9 270x , open non va bene per i giochi , ho impostato l'altro che mi da tramite gestione driver  ma va decisamente male, scarico da sito AMD ultimo disponibile ?
<Lokad> Grazie
<glpiana> Lokad, ti sconsiglio di procedere manualmente con quello del sito. potrebbe non andare più l'interfaccia grafica e se non hai dimestichezza con la riga di comando e col sistema ti ritrovi senza sistema operativo
<glpiana> Lokad, se i driver proposti dal gestore non vanno bene, disabilitali tornando agli open e lascia stare i giochi
<Lokad> Funzionano ma rendono 1/3 che sotto win
<glpiana> Lokad, usa windows per giocare
<Lokad> Ok dai, grazie
<miki1982982928> glpiana: impossibile installare questa funzionlità in quanto i pacchetti richiesti non sono installati nel sistema. questo dice  il prog "preferenze di condivisione dei file personali"
<glpiana> miki1982982928, scusa devo andare, cerca samba conig o samba system config (o roba simile). magari manca quello
<miki1982982928> non credo che sia quello....lo avevo appena installato
<miki1982982928> ok grazie dell'aiuto cmq
<SashaGrey> Ciao a tutti non mi si avvia più ubuntu server mi da sto errore: The disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present. keys: Continue to wait, or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery Al momento sono con una liveusb qualcuno mi da una mano a capire come posso sistemarlo?
<jester-> SashaGrey: pare che hai la home a bottane
<jester-> SashaGrey: fai un fsck da live della partizione
<SashaGrey> jester- mi spieghi come fare che ieri sera poi te ne sei andato?
<jester-> SashaGrey: ce partione è la home
<jester-> partizione
<SashaGrey> non lo so non ci capisco una sega al momento: c'è una guida che spiega come fare a montare le partizioni ma riesco a montarne una alla volta. Inoltre fdisk non funziona perchè mi dice che ho gpt e la guida usa fdisk
<SashaGrey> jester-
<jester-> SashaGrey: sudo fdisk -l e metti nel pastebin
<SashaGrey> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<SashaGrey> poi qualcsa dice però ti interessa lo stesso?
<jester-> SashaGrey: sudo parted -l
<SashaGrey> ok
<SashaGrey> eccolol
<jester-> !paste | SashaGrey
<ubot-it> SashaGrey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SashaGrey> grazie
<SashaGrey> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/11842663/
<jester-> SashaGrey: sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<jester-> SashaGrey: sudo fsck /dev/sda3
<jester-> SashaGrey: sudo fsck /dev/sda2
<SashaGrey> A te jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/11842690/
<jester-> SashaGrey: dai gli altri
<SashaGrey> l'ho dati tutti
<SashaGrey> non li vedi?
<SashaGrey> li ho messi in fila
<SashaGrey> jester-
<jester-> SashaGrey: visto prova a riavviare
<SashaGrey> ah abbiamo fatto qualcosa di utile?
<jester-> ha sistemato qualcosa in sda1
<SashaGrey> se riavvio e non parte ci vuole l'uomo che va li e preme Skip
<SashaGrey> Ci vuole mezz'ora
<SashaGrey> non ci conviene controllare prima se la posizione che monta /home è corretta?
<jester-> se non riavvii come fai a sapere se parte
<SashaGrey> proviamo
<jester-> eh controlla uiid della sda3
<SashaGrey> e come si fa?
<jester-> in /etc/fstab
<SashaGrey> vediamo
<jester-> sudo blkid /dev/sda3
<jester-> vedi se quaglia
<jester-> e controlla che il punto di mount sia /home
<SashaGrey>   /dev/sda3: UUID="ba060ec9-42e7-4448-b2ad-90b8d321e834" TYPE="ext4"
<SashaGrey> non vedo quaglie solo una stringa :P
<jester-> controlla se quaglia
<SashaGrey> non ti capisco.
<SashaGrey> :(
<jester-> SashaGrey: devi aprire /etc/fstab
<SashaGrey> prima montare sda3 immagino
<jester-> e vedere se uuid è lo stesso
<jester-> SashaGrey: logico /etc/fstab nella partizione sda2 non della love
<jester-> live
<SashaGrey> ok quindi sda2 non 3
<SashaGrey> in 3 vedo gli utenti non c'è etc
<jester-> eh fstab sta in /
<jester-> non nella home
<jester-> sda2 è /
<SashaGrey> jester- http://paste.ubuntu.com/11842735/
<SashaGrey> fstab
<jester-> non hai gli uuid  server vecchio?
<SashaGrey> vecchio di hardware? c'è ubuntu 14
<SashaGrey> ha sempre funzionato tutto fino a un certo momento è saltato ognicosa
<SashaGrey> E' un atom
<jester-> SashaGrey: strano che abbia fatto fstab senza uuid comunque va been
<jester-> SashaGrey: non è che la home è piena?
<jester-> SashaGrey: controlla con gparted da live
<SashaGrey> ah non saprei ho i roba dentro ma l'hdd è 2Tb e ho molto meno di 2Tb in questo computer
<jester-> SashaGrey: una volta avviato il sistema dai un bel sudo apt-get clean
<SashaGrey> ok
<SashaGrey>  root@rescue:/# gparted -bash: gparted: command not found
<jester-> SashaGrey: devi riavviare e incrociare le dita se monta in sola lettura proverai a rimontare in rw a mano
<jester-> sudo mont -o remount,rw /dev/sda3 /home
<SashaGrey> aseptta
<SashaGrey> se riavvio adesso mi skippano /home non posso loggarmi con ssh perchè root è disabilitato
<jester-> SashaGrey: non so in che condizioni stai lavoando ma la logica è quella
<SashaGrey> che vuol dire
<SashaGrey> il server sta nel datacenter
<jester-> vuol dire che se fsck ha sistmato qualcosa parte
<SashaGrey> altrimenti non c'è niente da fare?
<jester-> se parte montando in sola lettura al home o non montandola affatto devi provae da terminale
<SashaGrey> Io avevo pensato di riabilitare root in ssh_config così posso loggarmi anche se non monta /home ti torna?
<jester-> se non montata
<jester-> sudo mont  /dev/sda3 /home
<jester-> sudo mont -o remount,rw /dev/sda3 /home  se in sola lettura
<jester-> sudo mount
<SashaGrey> ha fatto
<jester-> è partito?
<SashaGrey> no sono ancora live
<SashaGrey> non ho riavviato ancora
<jester-> e cosa ha fatto da love
<jester-> òive
<jester-> live
<SashaGrey> niente non ha detto niente
<jester-> devi vedere se avvia correttamente
<SashaGrey> proviamo allora
<SashaGrey> Ti torna che se non monta /home e mi skippano non posso loggarmi con ssh o no???
<jester-> SashaGrey: non saprei dipende dai permessi che hai penso
<SashaGrey> jester- appuntno prima ti scrivevo che root è disabilitato in ssh_config
<jester-> SashaGrey: è materia di remix_tj
<SashaGrey> jester- ok vediamo intanto che fa così..
<SashaGrey> jester- ancora niente si sarà impiantato di nuovo
<jester-> è strano
<jester-> home e / erano clean, era un po a bottane la uefi
<jester-> SashaGrey: vado a cibarmi, se persiste prova a pingare remix_tj
<SashaGrey> ok vado anche io grazie lo stesso
<SashaGrey> jester-
<SashaGrey> remix_tj ci sei?
<Kritos> Ciao a tutti! Sapete dirmi se è possibile fare lo switch automatico dell'audio quando collego le cuffie al pc ?
<Hiei1983> raga è da qualche giorno che mi spunta l'avviso nella barra di notifiche che ho le update information outdated
<Hiei1983> ma gli aggiornamenti giornalieri li faccio tranquillamente senza problemi
<Hiei1983> dipende per caso da quella volta in cui mi avevate fatto togliere dagli aggiornamenti alcune voci del kernel perchè i kernel nuovi mi davan problemi?
<Hiei1983> parlo di almeno 3-4 mesi fa
<dannato> SALV E COME VEDO TUTTI I COMPONENTI HARDWARE CON QUALE COMANDO TIPO EVEREST PER WINZOZZO
<dannato> scusate il maiusolo
<dannato> ce u n comando per vedere ogni hardware installato??
<dannato> grazie a ki risponde
<krabador> dannato, sudo lshw
<dannato> grazie ciao a tutti
<dannato> mi dice solo le periferiche dvd
<dannato> a no scusate non avevo visto sopra buona serata
<neramarea> buonasera a tutti... recentemente, e in modo quasi involontario, ho eseguito un avanzamento di versione, dalla 12.04 alla 14.04... purtroppo, tutti i miei settaggi hanno subito uno sconquasso. avrei bisogno di sapere come fare a "resettare" tutte le impostazioni grafiche, perchè mi ritrovo sia nel lightdm che in tutti i menu a tendina del sistema, ad avere testo bianco su sfondo bianco....
<krabador> neramarea, rinomina /home/user/.config in /home/user/.config_old
<krabador> riavvia
<neramarea> grazie krab
<neramarea> sapevo che c'era una soluzione semplice
<neramarea> krabador, ma tutta la cartella .config?
<neramarea> krabador?
<remix_tj> SashaGrey: dimmi
<SashaGrey> remix_tj allora ho questo problema con il server nel datacenter
<remix_tj> hmm
<SashaGrey> remix_tj: praticamente non mi si monta la /home, loro vanno alla macchina skippano all'avvio, poi siccome ho disabilitato l'accesso root da ssh
<SashaGrey> non posso loggarmi e sono tagliato fuori
<SashaGrey> ora per poter entrare e fixare questa storia
<SashaGrey> che stavo cercando di fare con jester prima
<SashaGrey> sono entrato dentro sshd_config e ho rimesso permit root login a yes
<SashaGrey> così anche se loro skippano il mount della home quando si blocca all'avvio
<SashaGrey> posso loggarmi lo stesso via ssh e cercare di capire da dentro quello che succede
<SashaGrey> mi segui?
<neramarea> non riesco più a modificare il grub dopo l'avanzamento. ci sono alternative da terminale
<neramarea> ?
<remix_tj> SashaGrey: ma hai root attivo almeno?
<SashaGrey> remix_tj: l'ho attivato adesso, ho riavviato ma si blocca all'avvio e devono andare loro a skippare il messaggio che non monta la /home
<SashaGrey> ma è normale che se non monta la /home riesco a loggarmi solo con root? me lo hanno detto ieri sera
<SashaGrey> via ssh intendo
<remix_tj> certo, se non monta /home gli utenti non hanno la loro cartella dove accedere
<remix_tj> e quindi spesso vengono tagliati fuori
<SashaGrey> ok adesso devo aspettare che mi sbloccano, ci stanno mettendo più del solito...
<gigirock> beh ma root si puo' collegare lo stesso..... se impostato
<SashaGrey> eccoci eccoci
<SashaGrey> mi sono loggato non con root ma con l'utente però mi fa che la /home non la vede
<gigirock> neramarea, certo ma cosa vuoi modificare ?
<SashaGrey> remix_tj:
<SashaGrey> a sto punto devo capire come mai non mi monta più /home
<gigirock> SashaGrey, hai qualche /home crittografata ?
<SashaGrey> nope
<gigirock> una volta che accedi vedi tutti gli utenti ?
<neramarea> rimuovere alcune voci, modificare l'etichetta di altre. ma quel che io vedo realmente all'avvio non è lo stesso elenco che mi permette di modificare grub-customizer. se lancio sudo update-grub l'elenco degli avviabili è lo stesso di grub-customizer. insomma, sembra che alcune voci del grub appaiano solo all'avvio. e la prima di queste voci "extra" è quella che poi avvio...
<neramarea> gigirock
<gigirock> neramarea, controlla che non ci sia grub e grub2
<neramarea> in che modo?
<remix_tj> SashaGrey: monta la home no?
<gigirock> neramarea, da che versione a quale versione 6 avanzata ?
<remix_tj> e vedi che ha da lamentarsi
<remix_tj> nel caso guardi sempre in coda a /var/log/syslog o dmesg
<remix_tj> e vedi che problema c'è
<SashaGrey> remix_tj: potresti cortesemente dirmi il comando della shell per farlo?
<remix_tj> mount /home
<gigirock> remix_tj, ma non e' meglio fsck senza montare ?
<SashaGrey> abbiamo provato fsck prima con jester dalla live usb
<remix_tj> gigirock: non sappiamo ancora perchè non si monta, magari il device è proprio scomparso
<neramarea> avanzatO. sono un maschietto. dalla 12.04 alla 14.04. facendo un bel po' di casotto, perchè avevo una montagna e mezza di repo esterni, oltre ad usare gnome-shell, un sacco di sorgenti kde, e cia discotrrendo, gigirock
<neramarea> *via discorrendo
<gigirock> neramarea, un bel minestrone...
<neramarea> ;-)
<gigirock> neramarea, allora da riga comando sudo update-grub2
<SashaGrey> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<neramarea> ma l'avanzamento è stato quasi indolore. sudo update-grub2 trova quel che trova sudo udate-grub
<gigirock> neramarea, ma il menu che hai nel grub e' cosi' complesso ?
<SashaGrey> remix_tj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11843755/
<remix_tj> ma non sei come root, sei con l'utente User
<remix_tj> devi fare tutti i comandi come root, e non usare sudo
<neramarea> gigirock http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11843759/
<neramarea> ma in realtà all'avvio ci sono anche i due memtest, e un sottomenu (che contiene http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11843759/) oltre ad altre due voci (una in recovery dell'altra)
<gigirock> neramarea, mi sembra + che normale....
<neramarea> ???
<gigirock> neramarea, vedi quell'immagine asus... jpg ?
<neramarea> è lo sfondo
<SashaGrey> remix_tj: ascolta posso fare su allora?
<remix_tj> SashaGrey: su
<remix_tj> tu entri come root?
<remix_tj> io non ho capito con che utente entri
<remix_tj> se entri come root, fai i comandi senza scrivere niente altro
<SashaGrey> entro con un altro perchè ho disabilitato l'accesso root da ssh
<remix_tj> ok
<SashaGrey> +per motivi di sicurezza
<remix_tj> allora devi entrare come root
<SashaGrey> farò su non sarà uguale?
<gigirock> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664134 neramarea qui sono tutti i trucchi
<SashaGrey> mi devo riloggare?'
<remix_tj> ok se sei come un altro utente fai su
<remix_tj> anzi
<remix_tj> su -
<neramarea> eh...
<remix_tj> SashaGrey: comunque tu diventa root come ti pare, poi dai mount /home e verifichi che errore ti da guardando l'output o sui vari log (dmesg, syslog)
<remix_tj> se si monta bene, se non si monta verifica se esiste il device e fai eventualmente fsck
<gigirock> remix_tj, non mount -a
<SashaGrey> ok
<remix_tj> gigirock: il problema è home, quindi mi concentrerei su home. Se ci sono problemi anche per altro, si procede anche per altro
<gigirock> ma non e' che quella /home e' su una array che si e' sminkiato ?
<SashaGrey> no c'è un disco soro
<SashaGrey> solo
<SashaGrey> ho fatto su ora provo
<SashaGrey> mount: /dev/sda3 already mounted or /home busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda3 is already mounted on /home
<SashaGrey> @_@
<SashaGrey> io non ci capisco più niente.
<gigirock> SashaGrey, tu vedi un disco solo , fisicamente quel server ha un disco solo ?
<SashaGrey> yes
<SashaGrey> 1 da 2TB
<SashaGrey> o almeno
<SashaGrey> ma si sicuro
<SashaGrey> ho sempre visto anche da fdisk
<SashaGrey> è 1 solo
<SashaGrey> remix_tj: perchè non mi da errore ragazzi
<gigirock> SashaGrey, ls -la /home
<SashaGrey> past!paste
<SashaGrey> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<SashaGrey> gigirock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11843841/
<gigirock> SashaGrey, mount
<SashaGrey> ?
<gigirock> scrivi mount poi invio il risultato me lo mandi... oppure installa pastebinit
<SashaGrey> ok
<gigirock> SashaGrey, ma all'avvio dice che /home non e' montato e tu che fai ?
<SashaGrey> io non posso fare niente, loro skippano premono S
<SashaGrey> nel datacenter
<SashaGrey> almeno così dicono nella mail che mi mandano ogni volta
<gigirock> si ma la domanda per s quale e' ?
<SashaGrey> asp
<SashaGrey> (The disk drive for /home is not ready yet or not present. keys: Continue to wait, or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery.)
<gigirock> eh allora un fsk dovrebbe bastare vero remix_tj
<SashaGrey> l'abbiamo fatto prima con jester dalla live
<SashaGrey> comunque mount gigirock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11843878/
<remix_tj> SashaGrey: non so che dirti allora del motivo per cui al boot non si monta. devi cercare su syslog o dmesg
<SashaGrey> gesù
<remix_tj> SashaGrey: ma hai / in read only
<SashaGrey> ?? boh ?
<SashaGrey> ho capito ma come ha fatto a sputtanarsi tutto da un momento all'altro così
<SashaGrey> sono 2 3 mesi di lavoro
<remix_tj> secondo me è meglio se fai anche touch /forcefsck e uno shutdown -rF now
<remix_tj> così lui fa un boot e ti fa il check anche su /
<remix_tj> fatto sta che se hai rogne è meglio che avvi con qualche live o altro e fai fsck di tutti i filesystem
<remix_tj> io sul mio server in hosting ho il rescue system da cui fare tutto
<gigirock> ma non e' che / non puo' usarla sul server in hosting ?
<gigirock> .....si ma allora non gli darebbere la root .......niente
<remix_tj> SashaGrey: comunque parti di livecd o altro simile e fai un giro di fsck di tutto, poi reboot. Se non funziona ancora allora hai fatto cacao
<remix_tj> e la ti resta solo debuggare approfonditamente o magari restorare da un backup
<SashaGrey> ok ora provo ma fai conto si è sputtanato tutto
<SashaGrey> come è successo? mi sono entrati dentro? come faccio a saperlo=
<SashaGrey> ?
<gigirock> SashaGrey, se la password era uguale al nome utente ......
<SashaGrey> no cazzo è tutto settato bene c'è anche fail2ban
<SashaGrey> configurato
<gigirock> ma SashaGrey i tuoi dati sono sotto /home/user ?
<SashaGrey> mi pare di si
<gigirock> e allora beckuppa da li il resto e' os che ti interessa ?
<SashaGrey> ho configurato:
<SashaGrey> rtorrent, mysql, apache, plex
<SashaGrey> ci vuole tempo e ricercare tutte le guide
<SashaGrey> tutto da 0
<SashaGrey> bubbleUpnp
<SashaGrey> i frontend web
<SashaGrey> siamo matti?
<gigirock> e allora prova sto fsck ma come hai fatto ad avere la live da remoto ?
<SashaGrey> vado nel pannello di amministrazione del sito
<SashaGrey> comuqnue abbiamo provato prima
<SashaGrey> gigirock: magari abbiamo sbagliato il comando me lo puoi dire
<gigirock> e avete fatto fsck per tutti i fs o solo /home ?
<SashaGrey> mi pare per tutto
<SashaGrey> ma rifacciamo si sa mai
<gigirock> fsck -A
<gigirock> meglio ancora fsck -AR -y ma devi smontare tutto
<SashaGrey> ma non c'è niente montato sono in live
<SashaGrey> mi sbaglio?
<SashaGrey> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<SashaGrey> gigirock perchè mi dice così?
<gigirock> eh dipende... se 6 in live dai mount e vedi cosa e' montato
<SashaGrey> gigirock:  fsck -AR -y mi da fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<gigirock> allora scrivi ancora mount che vediamo cosa e' montato
<SashaGrey> ok
<SashaGrey> gigirock: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11844014/
<gigirock> SashaGrey, fdisk -l
<SashaGrey> no ci vuole l'altro questo mi da errore mi dice di usare quello per gpt non ricordo il comando
<SashaGrey> mica ti ricordi?
<gigirock> gdisk
<SashaGrey> ok quindi sempre gdisk -l=
<SashaGrey> no non gli piace
<SashaGrey> provo senza niente
<SashaGrey> Type device filename, or press <Enter> to exit:
<SashaGrey> gigirock:
<gigirock> gdisk -l deve dare la lista
<SashaGrey> Problem opening -l for reading! Error is 2. The specified file does not exist!
<SashaGrey> gigirock:
<SashaGrey> ?
<gigirock> SashaGrey, ma quelli del datacenter non ti cagano ?
<SashaGrey> e che mi devono fare?
<SashaGrey> il problema è nel so
<gigirock> controllare quel disco... potrebbe essere anche un prob hardware
<SashaGrey> c'è una diagnostica rapida loro
<SashaGrey> dicono è tutto ok
<SashaGrey> ma noi siamo bloccati?
<gigirock> SashaGrey, dobbiamo sapere quale e' il device da ceccare
<SashaGrey> gigirock: guarda se ti va bene
<SashaGrey> sudo parted -l
<SashaGrey> gigirock: sudo parted -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/11844089/
<gigirock> SashaGrey, fsck -AR -y /dev/sda2
<SashaGrey> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<SashaGrey> gigirock:
<gigirock> SashaGrey, fsck -AR -y /dev/sda3
<SashaGrey> uguale
<gigirock> SashaGrey, fsck -AR -y /dev/sda
<SashaGrey> solito
<SashaGrey> oggi abbiamo fatto tipo sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<SashaGrey> gigirock:
<SashaGrey> ci dava altri messaggi oltre questo
<gigirock> SashaGrey, fsck /dev/sda2
<SashaGrey> è normale che ci da solo questo?
<SashaGrey>  root@rescue:~# fsck /dev/sda2 fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 e2fsck 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012) /dev/sda2: clean, 90016/1281120 files, 882203/5119744 blocks
<gigirock> SashaGrey, fsck /dev/sda3
<SashaGrey>  fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 e2fsck 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012) /dev/sda3: clean, 837/120782848 files, 13216202/483126528 blocks
<gigirock> SashaGrey, fsck /dev/sda4
<SashaGrey> non c'è
<SashaGrey> fsck from util-linux 2.20.1 fsck: fsck.swap: not found fsck: error 2 while executing fsck.swap for /dev/sda
<SashaGrey> c'è l'1
<SashaGrey> facciamo l'1?
<gigirock> no dimmi se ce' fsck.ext4
<neramarea> ehm... sarey piantato su grub>...
<gigirock> neramarea, in che senso ?
<neramarea> alloc magic is broken
<gigirock> lol
<neramarea> ho sderenato il grub
<gigirock> neramarea, prendi la live e devi chrootare
<gigirock> !chroot
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Chroot
<neramarea> ma da live non riesco a fare chroot /mnt
<neramarea> eh, grazie, gigirock...
<SashaGrey> gigirock:  non ho capito quello che devo fa
<neramarea> già fatto. non vi rompo le scatole per cazzate
<gigirock> SashaGrey, dobbiamo checkkare ext4 fs cosi dovremmo avere fsck.ext4
<SashaGrey> in che modo?
<SashaGrey> gigirock:
<gigirock> neramarea, prima devi dare sudo mount --bind
<gigirock> SashaGrey, scrivi fsck. poi premi tab
<SashaGrey> Display all 1999 possibilities? (y or n)
<SashaGrey> gigirock:
<gigirock> SashaGrey, scrivi fsck.ex poi premi tab
<SashaGrey> fsck.ext fsck.ext2     fsck.ext3     fsck.ext4     fsck.ext4dev
<SashaGrey> gigirock:
<gigirock> ok anche il filesystem e' ok ...
<gigirock> sudo fdisk -l neramarea
<SashaGrey> ok
<gigirock> SashaGrey, quando puoi scegliere s o m dando m si puo' intervenire manualmente
<neramarea> già provato gigiroc khttp://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11844189/
<neramarea> già provato gigirock http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11844189/
<SashaGrey> purtroppo gigirock non ho controllo su questo
<SashaGrey> non c'è nient'altro che posso fare?
<gigirock> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt neramarea
<neramarea> hai aperto il paste?
<gigirock> io ?
<neramarea> sì. ho già provato a montare sda1
<gigirock> e si monta ?
<neramarea> monta tutto, ma non mi fa il chroot
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11844189/
<SashaGrey> a sto punto boh? gigirock
<gigirock> neramarea, fa niente . adesso vuoi ripristinare un nuovo grub ?
<neramarea> sì, qualunque cosa pur di riutilizzare il sistema
<gigirock> allora prova sudo update-grub
<neramarea> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<neramarea> ovviamente, visto che non posso cambiare radice
<gigirock> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda neramarea
<neramarea> già fatto. no error reported.
<gigirock> neramarea, che hai combinato ? vai nella directory /boot
<SashaGrey> :(
<neramarea> e?
<neramarea> la directory grub è vuota
<gigirock> neramarea, non e' che hai il grub anche su sdb ?
<neramarea> ...
<neramarea> non lo so
<gigirock> neramarea, il sdb e' flaggato per bootare
<neramarea> ah, beh, sì, gigirock: la live è su usb
<gigirock> si neramarea e' tardi.....
<neramarea> che ha il suo grub, visto che ho 6 sistemi, su...
<neramarea> dici che smontando sdb possa fungere?
<neramarea> o devo partire per forza da cd?
<gigirock> prova sudo update-grub
<gigirock> e poi guarda nella /boot
<neramarea> ancora? <gigirock> allora prova sudo update-grub [22:06] <neramarea> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo update-grub /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'. [22:06] <neramarea> ovviamente, visto che non posso cambiare radice
<neramarea> e boot/grub non ha voci d'avviio
<neramarea> *avvio
<gigirock> neramarea, abbiamo installato un nuovo grub va updatato
<neramarea> error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'
<neramarea> lui non vuole
<neramarea> però mi hai messo questo dubbio della live da cd anzichè da usb
<SashaGrey> gigirock: noi siamo arresi?
<neramarea> mah... provo a riavviare...
<gigirock> grub-mkconfig neramarea
<gigirock> SashaGrey, si anche perche' quel disco si legge prima si fa un backuppone e poi si puo' sperimentare
<SashaGrey> a sto punto riavvio?
<gigirock> si sas
<gigirock> si SashaGrey
<SashaGrey> ok
<gigirock> raga vado a nanna son morto
<gigirock> ciao
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-09
<neramarea> buongiorno. dopo aver pasticciato con grub, non riesco a fare chroot da live
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11846595/
<gigirock> neramarea, benalzato
<neramarea> ciao gigirock
<neramarea> sono ancora in ambasce...
<gigirock> neramarea, quell'errore non significa che non esegui chroot
<neramarea> ma non posso cmq fare l-update del grub
<gigirock> neramarea le due cose non sono collegate , io non ho tempo adesso aspe...............
<gigirock> apt-get install --reinstall libc6 neramarea
<gigirock> azz
<miki83> salve, ho un problema con l'installazione di un file ISO......in poche  parole non so come si fa a montarlo, ho scaricato "Furius ISO Mount" ma non va
<gigirock> miki83, tu hai un file ISO.... e cosa vuoi ottenere ?
<miki83> voglio aprirlo
<miki83> è un file di un programma
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> !furius-iso-mount
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> !info furius-iso-mount
<ubot-it> Package furius-iso-mount does not exist in vivid
<cristian_c> miki83: sicuro stia neinrepo?
<Mr_Pan> cristian_c, a occhio direi di no ...
<Mr_Pan> !info accetone
<ubot-it> Package accetone does not exist in vivid
<Mr_Pan> !info acetone
<ubot-it> Package acetone does not exist in vivid
<Mr_Pan> !info acetoneISO
<ubot-it> acetoneiso (source: acetoneiso): feature-rich application to mount and manage CD and DVD images. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-2 (vivid), package size 1098 kB, installed size 1793 kB
<Mr_Pan> questo è nei repo
<miki83> cristian_c: scusa ma che significa :"neinrepo"
<gigirock> !repo
<ubot-it> Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu | EOL: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList/EOL
<AlexMagri> Ciao a tutti!
<AlexMagri> Ho un problema che non riesco a risolvere per l'installazione di Ubuntu su Win7...
<AlexMagri> Mi spiego...se qualcuno riesce a darmi una mano...!
<AlexMagri> C'è qualcuno..?
<AlexMagri> Scusate è che sono anche nuovo in questa chat e non conosco bene come funziona...
<AlexMagri> Ciao Luciph3r
<cristian_c> su?
<cristian_c> !irc | irc
<ubot-it> irc: leggi le Linee Guida del canale su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<AlexMagri> Ciao cristian...grazie x l'interesse..!
<AlexMagri> Ho il pc che sta perdendo completamente il controllo delle periferiche...
<AlexMagri> Nessuna usb funzionante...
<AlexMagri> No lettore dvd...
<gigirock> AlexMagri, riassumendo .... vuoi installare ubuntu su un pc dove c'e' gia' win7  ?
<AlexMagri> Si ma come sto spiegando sul mio pc nn vanno più le periferiche!
<AlexMagri> No usb...no dvd...no audio...
<cristian_c> di quale os stiamo parlando?
<AlexMagri> quindi desidererei sapere un'alternativa x installare ubuntu da hard disk, possibilmente togliendo win7 del tutto...
<AlexMagri> Quello in funzione ora? Windows 7
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: ma se il problema è il pc
<AlexMagri> Vorrei installare Kubuntu
<cristian_c> la soluzione non consiste nel portarlo da un tecnico?
<AlexMagri> Già fatto....
<AlexMagri> E' stato spento x un anno causa traslochi e trasferimenti vari...
<cristian_c> responso?
<AlexMagri> Quando l'ho riacceso pian piano le periferiche hanno smesso di funzionare...
<cristian_c> responso?
<AlexMagri> Ho provato di tutto...drivers nuovi...e tutte le procedure che ho trovato sul web
<cristian_c> responso?
<AlexMagri> Ma volevo installare comunque ubuntu
<cristian_c> ...
<AlexMagri> Peggiora di giorno in giorno...
<AlexMagri> Ora funziona solo l'accesso al wifi e le funzioni minime...
<cristian_c> va beh, non lo sapremo mai
<cristian_c> buona giornata
<AlexMagri> nn riesco neanche a fare l'aggiornamento di adobe...
<AlexMagri> Quindi mi dici che nn è possibile installare Ubuntu scaricando e installando dall'hard disk?
<AlexMagri> cristian..?
<gigirock> AlexMagri, se il pc non funziona non riusciamo a fare ne dvd ne chiavette usb .... che ci sarebbero utili per testare l'hardware
<cristian_c> tanto non rispondeva
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: che ti handetto il tecnico?
<cristian_c> ha detto
<AlexMagri> Lo ha riavviato e andava tutto ok...i problemi sono arrivati da poco
<AlexMagri> ma la volontà di installare ubuntu c'era già appena ripreso...
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: ma l'hai portato dal tecnico per gli stessi problemi?
<AlexMagri> Insomma voglio togliere win7 perchè ho già usato Ubuntu nel mio vecchio pc e mi sono trovato benissimo
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: ma tu intendi il riavvio di sistema?
<AlexMagri> No...ci ho parlato e lui è d'accordo con me sull'installazione di Ubuntu...
<AlexMagri> Solo che ho messo mano stanotte e non riesco a farlo per i sopracitati motivi
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: ehm, lo scopo primario del tecnico dovrebbe essere quello di aggiustare inpc...
<cristian_c> i pc
<AlexMagri> Ti spiego:
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: ma l'hai portato dal tecnico per gli stessi problemi?
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: ma tu intendi il riavvio di sistema?
<cristian_c> magari rispondi anche alle domande :)
<AlexMagri> Si certo...ma è un amico...come dicevo sopra, ho cambiato città da poco e non conosco tecnici onesti e a prezzi reggolari!
<akis24> eh sti tecnici ..
<AlexMagri> si scusa..è CHE STAVO SCRIVENDO...
<AlexMagri> ops
<cristian_c> akis24: lol
<AlexMagri> intendo formattare win7 e sostituirlo con ubuntu
<AlexMagri> si può fare da hard disk?
<cristian_c> sì, però non hai risposto
<AlexMagri> Cosa..?
<cristian_c> ne ho fatte due di domande
<cristian_c> sì a quale delle due?
<AlexMagri> Alla prima ho risposto...
<cristian_c> ok, quindi gli stessi problemi
<AlexMagri> alla seconda nn capisco cosa vuoi dire...
<cristian_c> <AlexMagri> Lo ha riavviato e andava tutto ok...i problemi sono arrivati da poco
<AlexMagri> Esatto...piano piano prime le porte usb...
<AlexMagri> poi il lettore dvd
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> AlexMagri: ma tu intendi il riavvio di sistema?
<ExPBoy> AlexMagri, quelpc sta morendo quindi o chiami gesù per una resurezione o lo cambi
<cristian_c> questa era la domanda
<AlexMagri> Beh in realtà nn è neanche tanto vecchio..!
<ExPBoy> ma questo non è inerente al supporto ubuntu
<AlexMagri> X questo vorrei metterci ubuntu
<AlexMagri> Come no..?!
<ExPBoy> ehhh ubuntu mica è gesù
<AlexMagri> Lo so...l'ho già usato...
<gigirock> AlexMagri, dovresti scaricare un file e fare una chiavetta usb oppure un dvd ma se il tuo pc non funziona ........
<AlexMagri> solo che ancora nessuno ha risposto alla mia di domanda..!
<AlexMagri> Appunto...
<AlexMagri> se apro l'icona "computer"
<AlexMagri> Il lettore viene visto dal sistema..
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: comincia a rispondere tu, per dare l'esempio :)
<AlexMagri> Ho già risposto...
<sere> ciao, da qualche giorno il mio computer ha iniziato a parlare dicendo tutti i movimenti che faccio tipo supporto vocale per i non vedenti come faccio a toglierlo?
<ExPBoy> perdita di tempo dai
<ExPBoy> lol
<gigirock> sere, figo come hai fatto ?
<AlexMagri> Va bene...scusate il disturbo
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: e la risposta qual'è?
<sere> non ne ho la minima idea
<AlexMagri> Grazie a tutti...buona giornata!
<cristian_c> io non la trovo
<sere> :)
<cristian_c> boh
<AlexMagri> Scusa...domanda1
<gigirock> sere, vabbe se ci dici che de hai
<sere> ?
<AlexMagri> E' possibile installare ubuntu da hard disk senza usb e senza disco immagine?
<cristian_c> sere: hai gnomo o unity?
<sere> io vorrei toglierlo perche scassa
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: io aspetto ancora la risposta alla seconda domanda
<sere> penso unity
<cristian_c> ok
<AlexMagri> Ti ho scritto che non ho capito cosa intendi dire...
<cristian_c> quindi orca in azione
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: mi riferivo a quando dici chenl'ha riavviato, è una tuabaffermazione
<cristian_c> dovrestibspiegarlo tu cosa intendevi con quel termine
<AlexMagri> Riavviato nel senso che l'ho riacceso dopo un anno che stava spento..!
<cristian_c> sere: devi disattivare Orca
<sere> e come faccio?
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: lui, non tu!
<AlexMagri> Lo so....
<cristian_c> il tecnico intendo
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: :(
<ExPBoy> lol
<AlexMagri> Allora cristian...scusa ma io sono duro a capire..!
<ExPBoy> ecco hai fatto piangere cristian_c :P
<AlexMagri> Dimmi cosa vuoi sapere del tecnico
<cristian_c> dici che quando l'hai portato, lui l'ha riavviato ed era tutto ok
<AlexMagri> ok
<AlexMagri> e me lo sono ripreso...
<cristian_c> cosa intendi con 'riavviato'?
<akis24> sere:  killall orca
<AlexMagri> Lui ha formattato e reinstallato win7
<ExPBoy> e che hai pacioccato per farlo morire?
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: ahhhhħ
<cristian_c> e quanto cu voleva a dirlo?
<AlexMagri> Molto probabilmente manxcavano dei drivers aggiornati
<ExPBoy> ?
<cristian_c> son passati dieci minuti buoni e ho dovuto insistere più volte
<AlexMagri> Nn me l'avevi chiesto prima...
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: ...
<cristian_c> se rileggi il log, vedrai che te l'ho chiesto
<sere> akis: ho rimosso orca ma questo parla sempre
<AlexMagri> Comunque avevo spiegato che dopo questa operazione il pc ha iniziato a perdere il controllo delle periferiche
<cristian_c> eh, orca è duro a morire
<akis24> sere: ne dubito a meno che hai installato altro ancora
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: fai una cosa
<AlexMagri> Quindi...quando stanotte ho provato ha installare ubuntu, chiaramente non ci sono riuscito
<AlexMagri> dimmi...
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: prova in live
<cristian_c> che pc è?
<AlexMagri> Marca Kraun...se aspetti un secondo ti dico le specifiche...
<sere> akis:cioè? non c'è soliuzione?
<akis24> sere: per caso ti è apparsa la tastiera a video ?
<cristian_c> ma non fa elettrodomestici kraun? O.o?
<AlexMagri> Perdonami ma non ricordo come si fa a vedere il tipo di hardware...
<AlexMagri> comunque hard d. da 500 giga...
<AlexMagri> 2 giga di ram
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: non sai quale pc hai acquistato?
<AlexMagri> Me l'hanno regalato...
<akis24> sere:  versione di ubuntu ?
<AlexMagri> Scheda grafica ATI Radeon HD 4800
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> più o meno è inquadrato
<AlexMagri> La scheda madre dovrebbe essere un dual core che simula un quad core (così mi hanno detto, forse dico una stronzata)
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: prova una xubuntu 15.04 in live
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: potrebbe essere dual core e quattro thread
<AlexMagri> Si, probabile...Ok...quindi vado sul sito ufficiale x il download e provo l'installazione live...
<cristian_c> no
<AlexMagri> Cosa..?
<cristian_c> non installazione
<AlexMagri> Ah ok...
<AlexMagri> Capito...
<cristian_c> avvia direttamente la live e la provi
<AlexMagri> Poi..?
<AlexMagri> Se funziona..?
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: ma sai come realizzare il supporto?
<AlexMagri> Dici dovrebbe vedere le porte ecc ecc..?
<AlexMagri> Si l'ho gia fatto col vecchio pc...
<cristian_c> è un pc a 32 o a 64 bit?
<AlexMagri> 4-5 anni fa..!
<AlexMagri> 64
<cristian_c> non c'entea
<sere> akis: non mi è apparsa la tastiera a video e ho ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: ok
<sere> l'unico problema è la voce metallica -.-"
<akis24> sere: leggi alla fine http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=552312
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: vuoi usare un supporto dvd o usb per la live?
<AlexMagri> Non posso ne uno ne l'altro!
<AlexMagri> Il pc non vede le porte usb!!!
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: e come pensi di provarla?
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: il bios non le vede?
<AlexMagri> Mi sembrava di ricordare che si potesse senza supporto...
<AlexMagri> evidentemente ricordavo male
<AlexMagri> quindi non c'è alternativa..?
<AlexMagri> Mmh...non avevo letto...
<AlexMagri> come dovrei fare..?
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: dimmi la verità,
<AlexMagri> dimmi
<cristian_c> il materizzatore e le porte sono fisicamente rotte?
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: il bios lo vede il masterizzatore?
<AlexMagri> No
<cristian_c> dimmi questo
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: è ancora in garanzia?
<AlexMagri> Il lettore è visibile sulla finestra computer...
<AlexMagri> No
<AlexMagri> Xò se schiaccio il pulsante per aprirlo non va...
<AlexMagri> ...e non "vede" il supporto...
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: allora è rotto
<cristian_c> solo il funerale a quel pc puoi fe
<cristian_c> fare
<cristian_c> detto molto onestamente, non c'è os che trnga
<AlexMagri> Bene...
<cristian_c> tenga
<AlexMagri> Io sono un ottimista però...
<AlexMagri> Faccio lo chef...ci sono pochi problemi che non posso risolvere...
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: è il caso che tu ti diriga verso il più vicino megastore
<AlexMagri> Troverò il modo di farlo andare...
<AlexMagri> Comunque grazie...
<AlexMagri> Tranquillo...ho un tablet
<AlexMagri> Nexus 7...
<AlexMagri> vado con quello
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: sì, ma se è rotto che fai?
<AlexMagri> Provo a sistemarlo...
<cristian_c> o lo aggiusti enlo porti da un tecnici
<AlexMagri> Appunto...
<cristian_c> oppure ne prendi un altro
<AlexMagri> Senti e facendo la partizione del disco??
<sere> akis: io non riesco a capirci niente.
<sere> questo è l assistente vocale per i non vedenti secondo me mi ripete anche tutte le lettere
<akis24> sere: strano è in italiano ... nella barra in alto durante la schermata di login tra le icone ce ne è una che attiva e disattiva sia la tastiera a video che il sintetizzatore vocale è bastato rimuovere la spunta che evidentemente avevo messo per errore.
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: può funzionare se lo installi sul disco da un altro pc
<cristian_c> potrebbe funzionare, ma mica è detto, proprio perchè sono due macchine diverse, non è automatico
<AlexMagri> Ok...quindi tolgo l'hard disk...lo metto su un altro pc, installo e rimonto..?
<cristian_c> AlexMagri: però devi avere fortuna
<alexxxxxxxxxx> buongiorno, ho un problema, sembra che non funzioni più mirror.crazynetwork perchè mi dà problemi negli aggiornamenti da 1 settimana
<AlexMagri> Bene...grazie di tutto!!!
<AlexMagri> Buona giornata!!!
<akis24> alexxxxxxxxxx:  cambia server ..
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ah ok, me ne consigli uno?
<alexxxxxxxxxx> c'ho un triangolo rosso fisso in alto e ogni volta che faccio l'update mi scrive su terminale una sfilza di errori di quel server
<akis24> alexxxxxxxxxx: fallo scegliere al sistema tu seleziona italia  e poi usa l'opzione " scegli il server migliore "
<cristian_c> alexxxxxxxxxx: io ho cambiato server, avevo problemi anch'io ieri
<cristian_c> ho messo uni mainz, tetesco
<alexxxxxxxxxx> ma io non parlo tedesco
<akis24> alexxxxxxxxxx: apri il gestore degli aggiornamenti --> impostazioni --> software per ubuntu --> server italia -->  scegli il server migliore    quando chiudi la finestra ti chiede di aggirnare conferma e hai finito
<Bror> Buongiorno ragassuoli
<akis24> o*
<Bror> qualche esperto in shell scripting ? :)
<cristian_c> !chat | Bror
<ubot-it> Bror: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Bror> join #ubuntu-it-chat
<widecurio64> Salve, ho un problema, quando avvio il PC mi scrive solo memorytest e windows ma non kubuntu. Che faccio?
<widecurio64> Che potete dirmi?
<cybernova> widecurio64, hai ripristinato windows o reinstallato dopo aver installato kubuntu?
<widecurio64> No, fino a prima avevo tutti e due i sistemi sul GRUB ora solo memorytest e windows
<widecurio64> Lo ho riavviato e ora non c'è più
<cybernova> widecurio64, qualche aggiornamento di windows magari? comunque prova questo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<widecurio64> Ora provò a farlo da livello
<widecurio64> Live
<neramarea> gigirock
<gigirock> WE
<neramarea> ho parzialmente risolto con supergrubdisk2
<neramarea> un parto, è stato
<gigirock> lol
<gigirock> neramarea, ma il problema era il grub ?
<neramarea> ma ora ho un particolare da sistemare: il mio grub ora ha come unica voce il submenu "opzioni avanzate di ubuntu" che contiene le due voci che mi interessano. come faccio a "tirarle fuori" dal submenu?
<gigirock> ma quali sarebbero le due voci ?
<neramarea> i kernel standard, uno in avvio normale el'altro in recovery
<Carlin0> neramarea, hai avviato ubuntu con supergrub ?
<neramarea> Carlin0 ora ho un funzionamento regolare, avvio diretto. ma vorrei evitare la noia di dover aprire il submenu per avviare il sistema
<Carlin0> neramarea, qual'è la prima voce in alto nel menù di grub ?
<neramarea> il submenu "opzioni avanzate di ubuntu"
<Carlin0> quella che parte di default per intenderci
<Carlin0> neramarea, hai uefi ?
<neramarea> che è anche l'unica voce, e che non mi fa partire alcunchè, di default, se non apro il submenu
<neramarea> Carlin0 no, che io sappia
<Carlin0> neramarea, dai al terminale → sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Carlin0> neramarea, e dopo sudo update-grub
<neramarea> Installing for i386-pc platform non mi piace. ho una 64bit
<Carlin0> neramarea, quello lo vediamo adesso dai sti 2 comandi ...
<Carlin0> e poi fai vedere cosa dice uname -a
<neramarea> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11848468/ intanto questo
<Carlin0> addirittura il kernel 4.1.0
<neramarea> uname -a restituisce http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11848476/
<Carlin0> dove l'hai preso ?
<neramarea> si Carlin0, uelo è stato un peccato di gioventù
<neramarea> *quello
<Carlin0> boh prova a riavviare e vedi se è a posto
<neramarea> ma non l'ho mai usato. anzi, credo che selezionandolo dia addirittura un kernel panic
<neramarea> beh, riprovo... sennò ci si vede in serata
<neramarea> ola!
<Carlin0> manco debian ustable ha il 4,1,0
<luigi48> salve. Ho installato ubuntu 14.04 in dual boot con windows 7. Vorrei adeguare l'avvio alle esigenze. All'avvio si apre una schermata nera con in alto a sinistra 4-5  possibili scelte.
<luigi48> La prima è ubuntu ed automaticamente si avvia se non si fanno altre scelte e l'ultima è windows .
<luigi48> Vorrei invertire se possibile
<Carlin0> luigi48, http://www.linuxmind-italia.org/index.php?topic=18504.msg208714#msg208714
<luigi48> carlin0 ho modificato come da istruzioni inviate ed ho salvato esce un messaggio di attenzione e di fallimento, Non ho fatto sudo update. Ti invio le due immagini
<luigi48> http://imgur.com/sgOUOJp           http://imgur.com/mKEuCQ4
<Ascone> salve!
<Ascone> sono un sistemista microsoft e attualmente uso windows SBS ed Exchange con Active Directory
<Ascone> volevo sapere qual è la soluzione migliore per replicare un server del genere con Ubuntu 14.04
<Ascone> qualcuno sa darmi una mano?
<cybernova> Ascone, prova nel canale #ubuntu-server però è in inglese
<cybernova> Ascone, per entrare in quel canale devi digitare: /j #ubuntu-server
<luigi48> carlin0 risolto il problema dell'avvio.
<FraDolcino> ciao ho appena comprato un mouse wireless della trust, ha funzionato normalmente per un'oretta ma ora il puntatore va per i fatti suoi, h
<luigi48> Vorrei un supporto per installare Skype in ubuntu 14.04. Ho eseguito i comandi dal teminale (vedi immagine) ma non vedo nuessuna icona . Nella cartella scaricati  trovo skype  http://imgur.com/9H3bC4S,23ji93T
<krabador> luigi48, lascia perdere lffl
<krabador> luigi48, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> luigi48, dpkg -l | grep pastebinit
<krabador> scusa, sbagliato
<krabador> luigi48, dpkg -l | grep skype | pastebinit
<luigi48> ma dovrei rimuovere quello che ho fatto ?
<krabador> manda il comando , per favore
<krabador> luigi48, restituisce un indirizzo web, incollalo qui, per favore
<luigi48> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11849577/
<krabador> luigi48, se clicchi in alto a sinistra, sull'icona della dashboard, e scrivi skype, appare?
<luigi48> No
<luigi48> si appare l'icona
<krabador> luigi48, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<krabador> luigi48, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<luigi48> E' mcomparsa l'icona anche  fra i programmi
<krabador> luigi48, software-properties-gtk , sezione "altro software" screenshot
<luigi48> ma devo prima lanciare  ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> luigi48, segui semplicemente l'ordine delle linee
<luigi48> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11849622/
<luigi48> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11849625/
<luigi48> http://imgur.com/R94h3mP
<krabador> luigi48, digita skype sul terminale e dai invio
<luigi48> si apre sype
<krabador> luigi48, allora riavvia semplicemente e vedi se hai l'icona nella dashboard
<luigi48> OK grazie
<krabador> di niente
<luigi48> Ho riavviato, l'icona non c'è. Ho provato a scrivere skype in term e mi esce questa immagine http://imgur.com/WMwhzWA
<krabador> luigi48, sudo apt-get remove --purge skype skype-bin
<krabador> luigi48, software-properties-gtk , sesione altro software, rimuovi a tutto cio' che abbia la spunta
<krabador> luigi48, chiudi la finestra correttamente
<krabador> luigi48, sudo apt-get update | pastebint
<krabador> luigi48, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit ---> questo, non il penultimo
<luigi48> in sequenza
<krabador> luigi48, perchè dovrei darteli a caso?
<krabador> luigi48, poi scarichi questo http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64
<krabador> ti rechi nel terminale nella cartella in cui l'hai scaricato con il comando cd , se il browser non ti fa scegliere la cartella , sar
<krabador> sarà la cartella Scaricati, in /home/utente
<krabador> con ls -la , verifichi che il file stia all'interno
<krabador> se è presente il file skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb   , puoi mandare sudo dpkg -i skype-ubuntu-precise_4.3.0.37-1_i386.deb || sudo apt-get -yf install
<krabador> e fare un pastebin del risultato
<krabador> !pastebin | luigi48
<ubot-it> luigi48: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<luigi48> Ho tolto la spunta ma non mi fa più aprire la cartella. vado avanti ?
<krabador> "ma non mi fa più aprire la cartella" quale ?
<krabador> luigi48, ti chiedi ti velocizzarti , sto andando via
<krabador> *ti chiedo
<luigi48> software-properties-gtk
<krabador> luigi48, devi mandarlo da terminale, togliere la spunta a tutto quello che vedi che ce l'ha , nella sezione "altro software"
<krabador> dopo aver tolto , chiudere
<luigi48> si ma non si apre
<krabador> <luigi48> Ho tolto la spunta ma non mi fa più aprire la cartella
<krabador> spiegati per favore
<krabador> se è rimasto aperto, non te ne fa aprire un altro
<krabador> luigi48,  se sta aggiornando i repo non te ne fa aprire un altro
<luigi48> Ho tolto la spunta  volevo rivederlo ma non si apre
<luigi48> vado avanti
<krabador> luigi48, ma hai chiudo correttamente ?
<krabador> luigi48, sicuro che non sia rimasto aperto?
<luigi48> come posso verificare
<krabador> luigi48, perchè non ti limiti a fare quello che ti viene segnalato?
<krabador> luigi48, alt tab, vedi  che finestre sono aperto
<krabador> *e
<krabador> luigi48, quando hai tolto la spunta, hai cliccato sul tasto in basso a destra "chiudi" ?
<luigi48> tab  dove sarebbe
<krabador> luigi48, devo andare, mi dispiace
<luigi48> ciao , io non ci sarò per 6 giorni poi riproverò
<wall> ciao a tutti
<Duca> buona sera a tutti
<davyde84> tab è il tasto con le 2 frecce sopra il lucchetto a sinistra
<Gio> scusi ma quanto pesa in tutto ubuntu desktop?
<Gio> ripeto qualcuno me lo puo' dire?
<Gio> Grazie a tutti pe rl' aiuto
<Gio> finita l' instllazione con gli aggiornamenti quanto pesa?
<Gio> scusate mi potrestie aiutare?
<Gio> scusate per gli erori e' colpa della tastiera
<Duca> buona sera a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-10
<glpiana> ola
<squaloale> buongiorno, non riesco a vedere i video su Facebook in quanto non riesco ad installare adobe flash player, chi ki mi puo' aiutare?
<ciapel> buongiorno a tutti
<glpiana> squaloale, cosa hai già provato a fare per installare flash?
<squaloale> ho cliccato au aggiorna come da video, mi appaiono 4 versioni da scaricare, le ho scaricate tutte, me le mette in una cartella e non so come "lanciarle"
<glpiana> squaloale, no, non è il metodo giusto. che browser utilizzi?
<squaloale> ubuntu ultima versione installata ieri e firefox precaricato su ubuntu
<glpiana> squaloale, hai già fatto l'aggiornamento del sistema dopo aver installato?
<squaloale> mmm non credevo di avere reinstallato "winzoz"...
<glpiana> squaloale, scusa, che c'entra?
<squaloale> ubunto appena installato va riaggiornato???
<glpiana> squaloale, se non hai messo la spunta agli aggiornamenti durante l'installazione la risposta è sì, va aggiornato
<squaloale> ok credo di averla messa cmq come si fa ad aggiornarlo?
<glpiana> squaloale, apri un terminale e scrivi: sudo apt-get update
<glpiana> squaloale, ti chiederà la password, scrivila anche se non la visualizzi e premi invio
<squaloale> ops... come apro un terminale?
<glpiana> squaloale, cerca terminale tra le applicazioni
<squaloale> ok, posso provare con questa chat aperta?
<glpiana> squaloale, certo
<squaloale> tra le icone sul lato sx non trovo nulla :(
<squaloale> aggiornamenti software?
<squaloale> sistem settings?
<glpiana> squaloale, la prima icona in alto a sinistra apre la dash. una volta aperta, scrivi "term" e vedrai che ti appare l'icona del terminale
<squaloale> ubuntu software center?
<glpiana> -.-
<glpiana> squaloale, la prima icona in alto a sinistra apre la dash. una volta aperta, scrivi "term" e vedrai che ti appare l'icona del terminale
<ciapel> ho tolto la password all'avvio di ubuntu 14/04 e fin qui tutto bene,quando accendo il pc non mi chiede piu la password.per aggiornare il siste
<squaloale> ok trovato grazie ora provo
<glpiana> ciapel, probabilmente dipende dalla tipologia di aggiornamenti
<ciapel> per aggiornare il sistema mi chiede la passw. ma non mi accetta piu quella di prima
<glpiana> ciapel, deciditi. te la chiede o non te la chiede la password?
<glpiana> ah, ok, avevi premuto invio.
<ciapel> glpiana, me la chiede ma non la accetta
<glpiana> ciapel, come hai eliminato la password per il login?
<ciapel> glpiana, su impostazioni sicurezza e privacy
<glpiana> ciapel, dopodichè che hai fatto?
<glpiana> ciapel, descrivi passo passo
<squaloale> ok sta scaricando gli aggiornamenti
<glpiana> squaloale, no, sta solo aggiornando gli indici. dimmi quando termina e se da errore
<squaloale> ora si e' fermato che faccio?
<glpiana> squaloale, se non vedi messaggi di errore, scrivi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<squaloale> errore: impossibile acquisire il blocco sulla dirttory di amministrazion
<glpiana> squaloale, hai scritto tutto il comando? o hai saltato "sudo"?
<squaloale> opn 13: permesso negato
<ciapel> glpiana, ho aperto il lucchetto con la mia password,ho tolto chiedi passw. e tutto a funzionato.Dopo alcuni giorni il sistema mi a proposto gli aggiornamenti e mi a chiesto la passw.io ho inserito la mia solita passw. e non viene accettata dicendo passw. errata
<glpiana> ciapel, apri un terminale
<squaloale> ok non avvo scritto sudo
<squaloale> ora sta scaricando....
<ciapel> glpiana, fatto
<glpiana> ciapel, scrivi: sudo gedit
<glpiana> ciapel, alla richiesta di password, scrivi la tua password e premi invio
<ciapel> glpiana, niente mi dice " riprovare "
<glpiana> ciapel, la tua password aveva maiuscole e minuscole?
<ciapel> glpiana, no tutto minuscolo e ho controllato il tasto maiuscole
<glpiana> ciapel, nel terminale scrivi: id
<glpiana> ciapel, poi copia qui la riga che esce
<ciapel> glpiana, zappo@N140:~$ id
<ciapel> uid=1000(zappo) gid=1000(zappo) gruppi=1000(zappo),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),119(nopasswdlogin),124(sambashare)
<glpiana> ciapel, scrivi: sudo gedit                 e quando ti chiede la password premi invio
<ciapel> glpiana, "riprovare"
<squaloale> glpiana domanda: ma quando ha finito di scaricare tutto mi trovo flash player aggiornato  funzionante?
<glpiana> squaloale, non ancora. dimmi quando termina che ti faccio installare flash
<glpiana> ciapel, ma quando accendi il pc, si avvia direttamente il desktop o passi comuqnue dalla pagina di login?
<ciapel> glpiana, passa cmq dalla pagina di login e devo premere invio per accendere
<squaloale> mentre continua a scaricare e' apparsa la scritta di ricaricare FFox, che faccio?
<squaloale> ora non la vedo piu....
<glpiana> squaloale, aspetta che termini
<squaloale> ok ;)
<glpiana> ciapel, fai sta prova: premi ctrl+alt+f1 ed esegui il login testuale con il tuo username e password. poi premi alt+f7 per tornare in grafica e dimmi se in modalità testo ti logghi
<ciapel> glpiana, ok
<squaloale> da cosa mi accorgo che ha finito?
<glpiana> squaloale, ti veine restituito il prompt dei comandi, quello che termina con :~$
<squaloale> ok
<squaloale> fatto!
<squaloale> ora?
<glpiana> squaloale, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<squaloale> fatto
<squaloale> ora che faccio riavvio tutto ?
<glpiana> squaloale, sì, riavvia e poi prova a vedere se flash funziona
<squaloale> ok x ora grazie, t devo un drink ;)
<ciapel> glpiana, mi fa entrare solo con il username ( non mi chiede la password)e mi dice che ci sono 48 pacchetti che possono essere aggiornati
<glpiana> ciapel, torno tra 10 minuti
<ciapel> glpiana, bene ciao
<cristian_c> ciapel: posta una foto
<ciapel> cristian_c, una foto di cosa?
<cristian_c> ciapel: della schermata
<ciapel> cristian_c, nel login testuale non funzia lo screenshot
<cristian_c> ciapel: fai unq foto
<cristian_c> una
<Carlin0> col cellulare magari
<ciapel> cristian_c, e dove la mando?
<Carlin0> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<glpiana> ciapel, eccomi
<glpiana> ciapel, io credo che il tuo problema con la password non c'entri col login automatico
<ciapel> glpiana, cosa consigli?
<glpiana> ciapel, io proverei comunque a fare marcia indietro, cioè a ristabilire il login con password, per vedere se magari c'è qualcosa di buggato. se però non dovessi più riuscire a loggarti, hai modo per venire qui in chat?
<ciapel> glpiana, ho gia provato a fare quello che dici,ma per tornare indietro mi chiede la password...il gatto che si morde la coda
<glpiana> ecco :D
<glpiana> ciapel, spe che ti do una guida.
<glpiana> ciapel, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/GestionePassword/Recupero
<glpiana> ciapel, con questa guida reimposti la password
<ciapel> glpiana, grazie sei sempre disponibile
<Nikoyy> Ciao a tutti oggi ho installato ubuntu collegando il Pc al modem tramite cavo successivamente dopo i riavii per completare l'installazione non sn più riuscito a connettermi anche se il cavo è collegato come posso fare?
<glpiana> Nikoyy, modem? cavo usb?
<Nikoyy> modem tele tu Pirelli mentre il cavo e l'ethernet
<glpiana> Nikoyy, anzitutto apri un terminale e scrivi: ifconfig              e vedi se viene elencata eth0
<Nikoyy> non appare :(
<glpiana> Nikoyy, è un portatile?
<Nikoyy> si
<glpiana> Nikoyy, scrivi nel terminale: lspci
<glpiana> Nikoyy, dimmi se vedi la scritta broadcom
<Nikoyy> si c'è
<glpiana> Nikoyy, una sola volta o la vedi due volte, riferita sia alla scheda ethernet che alla scheda wifi?
<Nikoyy> ethernet controller broadcom corp..... Bcm 4401
<Nikoyy> solo una volta
<glpiana> Nikoyy, la wifi invece cos'è?
<Nikoyy> la scheda Wi-Fi anche se attivata e riconosce il Bluetooth non la trova
<gigi_mate> Nikoyy, dell ?
<Nikoyy> esatto dell inspiron 6400
<glpiana> Nikoyy, la wifi invece cos'è?
<Nikoyy> ma poi durante l'installazione mi ha riconosciuto il cavo, dopo invece no :(
<Nikoyy> e sempre broadcom il controller Wi-Fi
<glpiana> Nikoyy, ecco, quello che ti chiedevo prima
<glpiana> <glpiana> Nikoyy, una sola volta o la vedi due volte, riferita sia alla scheda ethernet che alla scheda wifi?
<glpiana> <Nikoyy> ethernet controller broadcom corp..... Bcm 4401
<glpiana> <Nikoyy> solo una volta
<glpiana> Nikoyy, è noto che ci sia un conflitto quando sono presenti entrambe le schede broadcom, problema di driver. devo cercare come risolverti la cosa, ma ora vado a mangiare
<glpiana> Nikoyy, se hai pazienza tra una mezz'oretta torno
<Nikoyy> qui trovo scritto broadcom corp. Bcm4311 802.11b/g wlan (l'ho visto solo ora che c'era la dicitura per il Wi-Fi :p) mentre per la ethernet  è broadcom corp bcm 4401b-0
<Nikoyy> ok va bene grazie ;)
<glpiana> Nikoyy, instanto comincia a guardare il contenuto di un file con questo comando: cat /etc/modprobe.d/broadcom-sta-common.conf
<glpiana> guarda se c'è la riga #blacklist b44
<Irpino> Ragazzi ho un problema con ubuntu 12.10'
<Irpino> Non mi trova piu le reti.wireless come fare
<cristian_c> Irpino: la 12.10 è scaduta da un bel pezzo
<cristian_c> non è più supportata
<Irpino> ecco xche nn le trova
<cristian_c> lol
<Irpino> Non lo.sapevo me l hanno.regalato il cd ma ce qualche modo usarlo
<cristian_c> Irpino: installa una relee attualmente supportata
<Irpino> Tipo con chiavetta
<cristian_c> una release
<Irpino> Come fare
<Irpino> Ti scrivo dal cellulare
<glpiana> nikoyy, hai guardato il file che ti dicevo?
<nikoyy> scusami si era scollegato e non mi appare più la cronologia,
<glpiana> nikoyy, scrivi nel terminale: cat /etc/modprobe.d/broadcom-sta-common.conf
<nikoyy> comunque stavo leggendo dei forum a riguardo ma tutte hanno un comando e collegamento a internet :@
<nikoyy> ok lo faccio subito...
<nikoyy> dice filr o directory non esistente
<glpiana> nikoyy, controlla di avere scritto bene il percorso anzitutto
<glpiana> nikoyy, magari usa l'autocompletamento col tasto TAB
<nikoyy> stesso risultato :(
<glpiana> nikoyy, scrivi: lsmod
<glpiana> nikoyy, ti da la lista dei moduli caricati. cerca b44
<nikoyy> non c'è nella lista
<glpiana> nikoyy, proviamo con: sudo modprobe b44
<dottstranoforte> Buon giorno a tutti
<nikoyy> nn capisco do invio al codice mi chiede di inserire la password e poi più nulla...
<nikoyy> :@
<glpiana> nikoyy, oki, ora se dai lsmod dovresti vedere b44
<dottstranoforte> C è una persona per può prendersi due muniti per ascoltare il mio quesito?
<glpiana> dottstranoforte, tu esponi il tuo quesito, chi sa aiutarti lo farà
<dottstranoforte> ok ma non so se riesco a spiegarmi bene
<glpiana> provaci :)
<nikoyy> nulla ancora :(
<dottstranoforte> Allora, ho due monito e facendo tasto windows e P faccio il cambio o la clonazione
<glpiana> nikoyy, scorri il terminale, se modporbe non ha dato errore deve esserci b44
<dottstranoforte> è possibile togliere i comandi nel mezzo facendo solo accendi e spegni?
<glpiana> dottstranoforte, che interfaccia grafica stai usando? unity?
<nikoyy> non c'è :( ho guardato la lista sotto la voce module ma non ci sta nulla
<glpiana> nikoyy, scrivi: lsmod | grep b43
<nikoyy> non da nulla
<glpiana> nikoyy, scrivi: lsmod | grep wl
<nikoyy> ok è uscito wl 6152192
<glpiana> nikoyy, scrivi: lsmod | grep b44
<dottstranoforte> ho installato linux mint 17.2 cinnamon
<Francesco98> Ciao a tutti
<glpiana> dottstranoforte, allora per cortesia passa su #ubuntu-it-chat . questo canale è dedicato a ubuntu
<nikoyy> non mi da nulla ancora...
<dottstranoforte> ok grazie
<glpiana> nikoyy, scrivi: sudo iwlist scan
<Francesco98> ho appena installato ubuntu server per la prima volta (sono un totale niubbo) e volevo spegnerlo da terminale, seguendo una guida ho dato il comando "SUDO HALT" ma purtroppo non si spegne, fa la procedura ed ad un certo punto esce la scritta "reboot: system halted" preceduta da una serie di numeri, cosa devo fare?
<glpiana> nikoyy, dimmi se ti dice solo che le varie periferiche non supportano scan o se ti da un lungo elenco di righe
<glpiana> Francesco98, se appare system halted puoi spegnerlo con il tasto fisico
<nikoyy> a dire il vero non mi dice nulla
<nikoyy> dice "interface doesn't support scanning"
<Francesco98> ma non dovrebbe spegnersi da solo?
<glpiana> ecco, e lo dice per quali voci?
<glpiana> Francesco98, dipende dalla gestione dell'acpi
<squaloale> buongiorno
<squaloale> avrei bisogno di uno/a in gamba x un problemino...
<nikoyy> "lo          interface ecc ecc..."
<nikoyy> c'è solo questa scritta nulla di più...
<squaloale> problema con un gioco su facebook
<Francesco98> cosa sarebbe e come faccio a gestirla in modo che si spegna da solo?7
<squaloale> mi kiede di aggiornare flash player
<squaloale> ma lo ho fatto sta mattina....
<squaloale> :(
<nikoyy> ragazzi sto impazzendo...ma se facessi un'installazione pulita senza pero inserire l'ethernet (questa volta)?
<glpiana> squaloale, l'unica cosa che puoi fare per avere un flash successivo alla 1 è installare google chrome che si porta dietro il suo
<glpiana> nikoyy, scrivi: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<squaloale> eccoti! glpiana, il problema sta mattina lo abbiamo mezzo risolto
<squaloale> nel senso ke ora i video li carica
<squaloale> ma il gioco no
<glpiana> Francesco98, non saprei spiegarti cos'è acpi se non che è l'acronimo di Advanced Configuration and Power Interface
<glpiana> squaloale, ho capito e ti ho risposto
<nikoyy> "ERRORE leggendo i flag dell'interfaccia: nessun device corrisponde"
<squaloale> ok grazie
<squaloale> ora il problema e': come installo chrome?
<glpiana> Francesco98, potresti provare ad avviare con l'opzione noapic per esempio (da inserire a mano alla schermata di grub editando la riga di avvio)
<Francesco98> può esser collegato al fatto che ho impostato nel bios il parametro che se va via la corrente, quando torna il pc deve riaccendersi da solo e non restare spento?
<Francesco98> comunque ho risolto dando il comando "sudo shutdown -h now" invece di "sudo halt"
<glpiana> squaloale, vai su google, scrivi download google chrome, ti ga il link, scarichi il .deb e lo installi
<squaloale> ok provo
<glpiana> Francesco98, no spe, con shutdown si spegne?
<squaloale> e spero d trovarti ancora qui.... ;)
<squaloale> ok apro il file con ubuntu software center?
<squaloale> o lo salvo e faccio altro?
<glpiana> squaloale, prova, non uso mai ubuntu software center
<squaloale> e cosa usi x installare un programma?
<glpiana> squaloale, di solito lo faccio da riga di comando, nella directory che contiene il pacchetto, con sudo dpkg -i nomepacchetto.deb
<squaloale> ok sembra lo installi...
<squaloale> ok ora ke lo ha installato dov trovo l'icona x usar chrom?
<glpiana> squaloale, dove sono tutti gli altri programmi, sezione internet
<squaloale> ok grazi mill, smpr disponibile ;)
<glpiana> squaloale, tieni questa manciata di "e", pare che ti servano :D
<ExPBoy> hihi
<Francesco98> glpiana:si con shutdown si spegne senza problemi
<glpiana> Francesco98, allora non toccare nulla e usa shutdown
<Francesco98> ook
<gigi_mate> Francesco98, shutdown -r lo riavvia ....era la prossima domanda ?
<Francesco98> adesso provo
<Francesco98> p.s. se volessi installare l'interfaccia grafica per configurarlo, potrei alla fine disinstallarla?
<glpiana> Francesco98, se volevi l'interfaccia grafica ti installavi la versione desktop e poi installavi i servizi che ti servivano
<Carlin0> Francesco98, puoi provare anche sudo poweroff
<Francesco98> ma ho letto che appesantisce il sistema
<Francesco98> a me questo pc mi serve solo come server casalingo, appena ho finito di settarlo stacco monitor, tastiera e mouse
<glpiana> adesso non è che debba fare il giro con tutti i comandi di spegnimento (ancora non avete citato tellinit)
<glpiana> Francesco98, il sistema è appesantito da quello che gira. se un sofwtare è installato ma no gira, non appesantisce il sistema
<Francesco98> ho provato a dare shutdown -r ed è rimasto lo schermo nero (pc acceso ovviamente)
<glpiana> Francesco98, dai ctrl+alt+canc e vedi se si riavvia
<gigi_mate> Francesco98, ma ha risposto al comando ?
<Francesco98> spento e riavviato dopo ctrl+alt+canc
<glpiana> Francesco98, consiglio mio: usa schutdown -h now per spegnere e ctrl+alt+canc per il riavvio
<Francesco98> ook, meno tocco e meglio è! ;)
<Francesco98> ragazzi per configurarlo sto utilizzando questa guida http://help.ubuntu-it.org/12.10/server/1210server-it.pdf che voi sappiate c'è qualcosa di meglio o più recente?
<glpiana> Francesco98, https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/serverguide.pdf questa è più recente
<Francesco98> I don't speak english :(
<Francesco98> o meglio, capisco una parola ogni 4 e noto che già la guida in italiano usa termini che non conosco! XD
<Francesco98> comunque per la serie "ne ho sempre una", non mi riconosce la scheda ethernet
<Francesco98> se do "ifconfig" mi esce p2p1
<glpiana> Francesco98, ping -c 3 google.com
<Francesco98> avevo provato a pingare banalmente 8.8.8.8 e andava senza problemi, provano il con il comando -c e google.com mi dice "bad number of packets to transmit
<glpiana> Francesco98, -c 3 non -c e
<Francesco98> pinga
<Carlin0> allora la vede la scheda eth ...
<glpiana> Francesco98, oki, quindi la rete va. non so se il fatto che la veda come p2p1 e non come eth0 possa darti problemi di connessione da e verso il server
<glpiana> Francesco98, prova a dare: sudo dhclient p2p1
<Francesco98> file exists
<glpiana> Francesco98, dai ancora ifconfig
<glpiana> dimmi se appare eth0
<Francesco98> no, escono sempre: lo - p2p1 - virrb0
<glpiana> Francesco98, boh. vedi se riesci a lavorarci così. se poi hai ancora problemi torna qui e chiedi. magari trovi qualcuno che ne sa qualcosa
<Francesco98> ook grazie mille
<ivan22469> buongiorno a tutti, sono nuovo di qui, avrei un problema da risolvere e spero di nessere nel canale giusto
<albert> ciao
<gigi_mate> !domanda | ivan22469
<ubot-it> ivan22469: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ivan22469> ciao albert
<ivan22469> ok, grazie molte
<albert> scusa...a me fa crash ubuntu desktop 156 04 al primo momento al avvio con usb ....pls..aiuto...
<ivan22469> volevo installare linux, ne ho scaricate due versioni ma non riesco ad installarne manco una, mi da sempre un errore sia su xp che w7
<glpiana> albert, descrivi che intendi per crash
<glpiana> ivan22469, che errore?
<albert> che si blocca..Ivan
<ivan22469> accidenti non me lo sono segnato!!!!
<glpiana> ivan22469, riprova, e segnati l'errore
<ivan22469> che dite ci riprovo e me lo segno?
<ivan22469> ok ricevuto a più tardi
<albert> quando e ci vedono le icone....tutta ferma..e poi tante striche diagonali  sull scermo....
<Carlin0> albert, hai una scheda video nvidia ?
<albert> si ....Carlino Invidia ce lo
<Carlin0> albert, devi installare i driver proprietari
<gigirock> Carlin0, deve ancora installare ............
<albert> Dove posso trovare qst driver propietari..carlino..pls..?
<gigirock> albert, ma hai gia' installato ubuntu o avii dalla chiavetta ?
<Carlin0> gigirock, quello che deve installare è ivan , spiegagli per favore come instalarli
<albert> avio dall chiaveta...qst versione voglio usare
<Carlin0> da chiavetta non fai nulla mi sa
<albert> ma per 2-3 minuti funziona.....carlino..? io ieri partizionato hd..con g parted....e poi si blocca
<gigirock> albert, c'e' win8 su quel pc ?
<albert> no..wondows seven
<albert> ultimate
<matadores> buon pomeriggio:)
<matadores> posso chiedere una cosa?
<glpiana> !chiedi | matadores
<ubot-it> matadores: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<gigirock> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/ParametriAvvio albert leggi questa guida devi impostare il nomodeset all'avvio , e non dovrebbe + accadere quel problema.....
<matadores> ho visto in rete tanti tutorial di come è possibbile connettere una vps ubuntu server  tramite remote desktop
<matadores> volevo chiedere se esiste una guida ufficiale se non c'è vado via
<matadores> senza fare come ho fatto altro giorno
<matadores> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<albert> .ok..gigirock..lo leggero..grz
<albert> ma e giusto che  la formatazione dell usb..lo fatto con unetbooting..in formatto usb fat 32..?
<glpiana> !usbwin | albert
<ubot-it> albert: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<glpiana> albert, sì, fat32 è giusto
<albert> OK. ubot -it...grz
<gigi_mate> albert, se poi si avvia e parte , il problema sembra essere grafico
<albert> ok...lo provo 5...min..
<ivan22469> .disk - casper - isolinux-  quale cartella apro per lanciare il software??
<albert> grazieeee a tutti..adesso funziona
<ant--ba>  ciao ha tutti volevo installare ubuntu su una workstation hp xw6000 dual xenon quale versione mi consigliate? grazie
<Carlin0> ant--ba, cpu  e ram ?
<ant--ba> ram 4 giga
<ant--ba> cpu dual xenon 2.80 32bit
<gigirock> ant--ba: dischi?
<ant--ba> scheda video ati radeon hd 2600
<ant--ba> 2 hd un 160 eide ed un serial hata da 500
<gigirock> ant---bari: puoi mettere 32 bit e vai sicuro
<gigirock> ant---bari: ma era un server quel coso?
<anton-ba> scusate le disconnessioni
<Carlin0> anton-ba, secondo me xubuntu 32bit
<anton-ba> gigirock allora? che consigli?
<krabador> anton-ba, ma in tutto questo
<krabador> che cpu hai?
<gigirock> Devi mettere un server o un desktop?
<anton-ba> xenon 2800
<anton-ba> 2 cpu
<anton-ba> si
<anton-ba> desktop
<Carlin0> hai cambiato cpu nel tempo della disconnessione ?
<anton-ba> no non so cosaccesso
<anton-ba> cosa e' successo
<anton-ba> scusami
<krabador> quelli sono i fari, ad essere allo xenon
<anton-ba> daktabador :(
<Carlin0> <ant--ba> cpu dual xenon 2.80 32bit
<krabador> sono proprio i fari allo xenon
<anton-ba> no 2 cpu fisiche 2.80
<anton-ba> e' non supportano il 64 bit
<anton-ba> intel xeon 2.80
<Carlin0> 2 cpu sulla stessa mobo ?
<anton-ba> si
<krabador> anton-ba, se continui ad insistere su xenon, tra un po' ti facciamo contattare da un ricambista per auto
<krabador> oooo
<krabador> finalmente
<krabador> xeon
<anton-ba> krabador sta maledetta tastieria :(
<anton-ba> allora ragazzi cosa scarico per andare sul sicuro?
<krabador> http://ark.intel.com/it/products/27274/Intel-Xeon-Processor-2_80-GHz-512K-Cache-400-MHz-FSB   ---> se è questo , solo 32
<anton-ba> con l'installazione intttendo
<krabador> http://ark.intel.com/it/products/27274/Intel-Xeon-Processor-2_80-GHz-512K-Cache-400-MHz-FSB   ---> se è questo , solo 32
<anton-ba> si e quello
<anto--baa> ????
<anto--baa> nessuna idea di cosa mettere?
<Carlin0> te l'ho detto
<Carlin0> anton-ba, secondo me xubuntu 32bit
<anto--baa> oppure carlino?
<Carlin0> oppure ...
<Carlin0>  xubuntu 32bit
<krabador> anto--baa, allora, cosa c'è di poco chiaro in "32 bit" ?
<krabador> se poi hai poca ram, buttati su xubuntu/lubuntu
<krabador> ed amen
<anto--baa> ma no mi riferivo ad xubuntu
<pointertonullval> Amdsolution, ha un problema con la scheda video, giusto?
<Amdsolution> si!
<Amdsolution> dove posso trovare i driver per le schede video?
<anto--baa> se c'era un alternativa
<Amdsolution> posso scaricare direttamente dal sito amd?
<krabador> Amdsolution, software-properties-gtk
<krabador> ultima tab a destra della pagina che si apre
<krabador> selezioni il driver proprietario
<Amdsolution> il problema che usando quel driver incomincia a lampeggiare la freccia
<krabador> "lampeggiare la freccia" ---> ?
<krabador> Amdsolution, che ubuntu?
<Amdsolution> e qualche volta si blocca e devo spegnerlo tenendo premuto il tasto accensione
<Amdsolution> ubuntu 14.04
<Carlin0> Amdsolution, e invece senza driver proprietari che problemi hai ?
<krabador> ed il problema non ce l'hai con gli open, che sono quelli di default?
<Amdsolution> allora con gli open ho quel problema + tearing nei video
<Amdsolution> mentre molte volte con quelli proprietari si blocca
<Amdsolution> o non riesco più ad entrare
<krabador> Amdsolution, puoi provare a scaricare i deb dal sito amd, in quanto supportano ufficialmente 14.04
<krabador> Amdsolution, dopo la disinstallazione dei proprietari che hai installato
<Amdsolution> ok! provo quelli e vedo cosa riesco a risolvere!
<Amdsolution> grazie mille!
<anto--baa> ma su xubuntu si puo' avere gnome vecchio stile come ambiente grafico?
<anto--baa> comunque lo sto scaricando
<krabador> anto--baa, se vuoi vechio gnome
<anto--baa> speriamo si installi
<krabador> scarica ubuntu mate
<krabador> ha mate, che sarebbe gnome2
<anto--baa> ha ecco grazie
<krabador> portato avanti da un team
<anto--baa> grazie 1000 krabador
<krabador> di niente, figurati
<krabador> ubuntu mate, sempre derivata ufficiale
<anto--baa> ok
<krabador> anto--baa, se ti piace un determinato ambiente grafico, installa direttamente la derivata che lo monta
<krabador> sebbene si possono installare successivamente
<krabador> ma è sempre la soluzione migliore
<krabador> piu' pulita è stabile, installare direttamente la derivata con un determinato ambiente
<anto--baa> ok
<anto--baa> vi faccio sapere dopo se ho problemi in installazione
<krabador> anto--baa,
<krabador> https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<anto--baa> ma scusate per il supporto sempre qui o dove?
<krabador> sempre qui
<anto--baa> si avevo gia trovato il link grazie
<Gabriel91> Salve. Vorrei sapere se per caso fosse possibile installare Lubuntu su una pendrive 16GB?
<krabador> !winiso | Gabriel91
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'winiso'
<krabador> !usbwin | Gabriel91
<ubot-it> Gabriel91: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<Gabriel91> si ma non mi serve installarlo su una USB per poi installarlo su un altro pc...ma praticamente utilizzare quella pendrive come Hard Disk e ogni volta che la inserisco in un nuovo computer avviare Lubuntu e lavorarci sopra potendo magari salvarmi tutti i dati..Insomma un SO portatile..Non so se mi sono spiegato bene
<krabador> Gabriel91, non funzionerebbe su tutte le configurazioni
<Gabriel91> ma comunque anche se non funziona su tutti i pc, che programma dovrei usare per fare questa cosa?..Basta Universal USB Installer?
<krabador> fai partire una procedura di installazione da un supporto, ed indica la pendrive , opportunamente partizionata , come device di destinazione
<krabador> oppure fai una pendrive persistence
<krabador> in cui da universal usb installer , indichi il file persistence, ovvero lo spazio dedicato ai salvataggi
<Gabriel91> su 16 gb di cui 14.5gb disponibili, posso dare tipo 1gb a lubuntu e 13.5 per memorizzare i file utente?
<krabador> ci metterà un po' a creare il file persistence in questo caso
<Gabriel91> oppure sarebbe meglio 7gb +7gb?
<Gabriel91> ho appena aperto il file ISO con DaemonTools ed ho avviato Wubi..Vedo che mi riconosce come disco di installazione la pendrive..Provo ad installarlo cosi, magari funziona?
<krabador> Gabriel91, lascia perdere wubi
<krabador> ma accomodati a fare come ti pare
<Gabriel91> ah ok
<Gabriel91> allora provo con Universal USB Installer...scusate ma non sono un utilizzatore di ubuntu e derivate..non me ne intendo molto
<Gabriel91> su Universal USB Installer dove c'è scritto "Set a persistent file size for storing changes" Quanti GB mi conviene dargli?
<krabador> con universal usb installer predisponi che possa partire su piu' configurazioni possibili
<krabador> Gabriel91, quello che ti pare
<Gabriel91> ma in questo spazio che io gli do potrò usarlo per scaricare dal software center, oppure potrò solo salvarci dei dati come foto,video,ecc?
<albert> sera...si puo scaricare google chrome in ubuntu..?..vorrei domandare...
<albert> si usa in qst OS..?
<albert> ok..lo visto in Yt
<cpu_regs> salve, sto provando ad installare traceroute su lubuntu 15.04 ma
<cpu_regs> ottengo un errore
<akis24> cpu_regs: installi da dove ? che errore ?
<cpu_regs> mi chiede di abilitare universe
<akis24> cpu_regs: abilita i repo dal gestore degli aggiornamenti --> impostazioni --> altro software e poi fai ricaricare  " partner di canonical "
<akis24> cpu_regs: fatto ?
<cpu_regs> allora, ho la vers inglese... ho  software updater    o   software center
<akis24> cpu_regs: apri il terminale e dai    software-properties-gtk
<akis24> cpu_regs: non intendi usarla in italiano ?
<cpu_regs> ok, era software & updates
<akis24> cpu_regs: clicca sulla scheda " altro software " e metti la spunta sui partner di canonical
<cpu_regs> other software ok
<akis24> cpu_regs: messa la spunta sui repo partner ? chiudi tutto ti chiedera' di ricaricare gli aggiornamenti conferma
<cpu_regs> other software  si apre ma è vuota, sotto c'è add...
<akis24> cpu_regs: posta uno screen
<cpu_regs> ok
<akis24> !image |  cpu_regs
<ubot-it> cpu_regs: Carica un'immagine su https://imgur.com/ | http://imageshack.us/ (richiede registrazione) e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<cpu_regs> https://imgur.com/eSCZ92L
<cpu_regs> https://imgur.com/Q1M1rYB
<akis24> cpu_regs: metti la spunta sui repo alla prima scheda su " ubuntu software " a tutti i 4 repo presenti
<cpu_regs> tranne "source code" ?
<akis24> cpu_regs: quando hai fatto chiudi e dimmi se chiede di ricaricare qualcosa
<akis24> cpu_regs:  lascia stare source code
<cpu_regs> ok
<cpu_regs> quando chiudo mi dice http://paste.ubuntu.com/11857576/
<akis24> cpu_regs: da terminale dai   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<akis24> cpu_regs:  alla fine metti tutto su paste
<akis24> !paste | cpu_regs
<ubot-it> cpu_regs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cpu_regs> ok, sta fermo da un po' a 99% [waiting for headers]
<akis24> cpu_regs: fallo finire ...
<cpu_regs> ok
<cpu_regs> finito http://paste.ubuntu.com/11857640/
<akis24> cpu_regs: dai sudo apt-get update e fai vedere su paste
<krabador> cpu_regs, lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ , sei in live, ed hai finito lo spazio
<akis24> cpu_regs:  sei in live e vuoi installare programmi...  ?
<cpu_regs> ho messo 1,2 GB di persistenza... per traceroute pensavo bastasse...
<akis24> cpu_regs:   Error writing to output file - write (28: No space left on device)  la persistenza salva eventuali cambiamenti
<cpu_regs> sì ho visto il messaggio è chiaro, cmq altri programmi di prova me li ha tenuti
<akis24> cpu_regs: comunque finito lo spazio a disposizione
<cpu_regs> ok allora dopo metto la max persist (4GB) poi i comandi erano quelli che mi hai detto ce ne sono ancora  per concludere l'operazione?
<akis24> cpu_regs: al momento erano quelli
<cpu_regs> quindi poi se ripeto tutto di nuovo con + spazio dovrebbe andare (in teoria) ?
<akis24> cpu_regs: dovrebbe andare si
<Carlin0> cpu_regs, ma cmq su chiavetta restano sempre dei limiti oltre al fatto che in quella maniera la macini
<cpu_regs> carlin0, ma fa anche lo swap nella flash?
<Carlin0> quello lo devi sapere tu cpu_regs mica so io come hai sistemato
<Carlin0> !veggenti | cpu_regs
<ubot-it> cpu_regs: Gli utenti di questo canale non sono in possesso di poteri magici, non possiedono sfere di cristallo e non sono nemmeno veggenti. Canonical non può permettersi un corso di stregoneria per i suoi collaboratori. Si chiede quindi, gentilmente, di esprimersi in maniera chiara e molto dettagliata.
<cpu_regs> :) allora il programma di generazione lubuntu (usb universal installer) mi ha chiesto di  regolare solo la quantità i memoria da assegnare alla persistenza. riguardo allo swap nessuna domanda. ora mi hai fatto venire il dubbio che la flash si frulli. dato che la uso solo in lettura (per  fare il boot) e salvare le preferenze una  volta tanto, una v
<cpu_regs> olta installati i programmi base che  vorrei avere residenti, non dovrei più andarci a scrivere.  Anche in lettura si consuma la  flash (salvo lo swap di cui sopra)?
<albert> ciao...dove poso trovare quel coso nero..per far scaricare Google chrome..dando i comandi..?pls
<krabador> il coso nero
<krabador> !comandi | albert
<ubot-it> albert: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<albert> quella come prompt
<albert> OK...ubot it..grz
<krabador> è sempre il migliore
<albert> qst terminale...non riesco a capire dove si trova....i comandi li ho  copiati..pls
<albert> cosa deve fare per entrare in terminale..? prego
<akis24> albert: se usi ubuntu scrivilo sopra nella barra di ricerca
<albert> in quella dare ancje i comandi..? Akis......adeso son in windows...perche li non posso ...fino non aver chrome
<albert> che devo scrivere in search..per arrivare all terminale..??
<Carlin0> albert, dove non puoi avere chrome ?
<ugone> albert, clicca ctrl+alt+t  (tutti e tre insieme)
<akis24> albert: terminale oppure prova a usare ctrl+alt+t
<ugone> ti esce il terminale
<albert> ok lo provo...grz
<albert> grz..trovato terminale...ma i comandi non funzionavano....ce lavet 2 comandi per scaricare Chrome......( lultima domanda per favore...)
<Carlin0> albert, chrome lo devi scaricare dal sito e poi lo installi
<albert> 32 bit
<Carlin0> albert, scarica il pacchetto deb
<albert> ok....Carlino..capito...grz
<Sonny89> Salve
<Sonny89> c'è qualcuno?
<akis24> !qualcuno | Sonny89
<ubot-it> Sonny89: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<Sonny89> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<akis24> Sonny89: sai leggere ?
<Sonny89> vorrei aggiornare la versione grafica e completa dell'antivirus Clam TK, ed impostare gli aggiornamenti automatici di esso
<akis24> Sonny89: basta scaricarlo dai repo della versione in uso
<akis24> Sonny89: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Sicurezza/Clamav
<Sonny89> akis24: gia fatto, ma l'unica cosa che non si aggiorna è la versione grafica, conviene farlo da terminale
<Carlin0> Sonny89, cmq clamTK è solo la gui
<akis24> Sonny89: ti consiglio di leggere la guida
<Carlin0> e quella non si aggiorna fino alla prossima release
<albert> sudo dpkg -i *.deb -----  questo e comando per scaricare il pacheto deb..?
<Sonny89> Niente da fare
<Carlin0> albert, quello è il comando per installare
<albert> carlino..?
<Carlin0> Sonny89, ma leggi o scrivi solo ?
<albert> grz
<Sonny89> ho letto è provato ad aggiornare tramite la guida
<Sonny89> ma niente
<Carlin0> Sonny89, cmq clamTK è solo la gui
<Carlin0> e quella non si aggiorna fino alla prossima release
<Sonny89> vorrebbe dire???
<Sonny89> alla prossima versione di Ubuntu?
<Carlin0> esatto
<Carlin0> ubuntu non è una rolling
<Sonny89> Quella che ho è la Versione Grafica 4.45
<Carlin0> e ti dice che ne uscita una nuova ...
<Sonny89> ma per abilitare l'aggiornamento automatico?
<Sonny89> Si
<Carlin0> lo so che clamTK fa ste cose
<Sonny89> mi spunta la X
<Carlin0> ma quella non si aggiornerà , si aggiorneranno solo il database dei virus e clamAV che è il 'vero' antivirus
<Sonny89> quelli sono aggiornati
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-11
<albert> buon giorno
<pigeta> buongiorno
<antonio> mi date la riga di comando per rivedere lo stato del pc
<Mr_Pan> antonio, ?!?
<ivan22469> buongiorno a tutti
<Mr_Pan> ivan22469, bgiorno
<ivan22469> ho un notepad con win 7 starter, volevo installare linux ma mi da sempre un erore
<ivan22469> errore
<Mr_Pan> che notepad ? modello  ? che errore ?
<ivan22469> cannot download the metalink and therefore the iso
<ivan22469> c:\user\ivan\appdata\local\temp\wubi 14.10-rev 289 log
<ivan22469> è un hp intel atom inside
<Mr_Pan> ivan22469, stai usando Wubi per installare?
<ivan22469> sì
<Mr_Pan> lascia perdere Wubi e procedi con un'installazione normale
<ivan22469> cioè??
<Mr_Pan> ad esempio ti preprari una bella chiavetta usb con la distro e installi da li
<Mr_Pan> !usb | ivan22469
<ubot-it> ivan22469: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<Carlin0> !installazione | ivan22469
<ubot-it> ivan22469: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Carlin0> |usbwin
<Carlin0> ops
<Mr_Pan> greenrider, Carlin0
<Carlin0> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<ivan22469> ok provo e vi farò sapere
<Carlin0> ivan22469, su un atom però non mettere ubuntu è troppo pesante
<Carlin0> metti lubuntu
<squizzi> salve a tutti, vorrei passare ad ubuntu e siccome uso il pc fondamentalmente per programmare vorrei sapere se android studio funziona bene su ubuntu o conviene continuare ad utilizzare windows?
<francp> salve a tutti esiste un software di disegno compatibile con ubuntu? grazie
<ExPBoy> ! info gimp| francp
<ExPBoy> !info gimp | francp
<ubot-it> francp: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.14-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 3536 kB, installed size 16441 kB
<Semenza> Salve a tutti, dopo aver aggiornato il sistema operativo alla versione 14.04. Inserendo la password nella schermata per iniziare la sessione mi appare scritto : sistem program problem detected e poi mi torna alla schermata di inizio sessione chiedendogli nuovamente la p.w. cosa posso fare?
<Semenza> Salve a tutti, dopo aver aggiornato ubuntu alla versione 14.04, inserendo la p.w. nella schermata per iniziare la sessione mi appare:  Sistem program problem detected e pop torna alla schermata di avvio. Cosa posso fare?
<albert> ciao a tutti..come si puo salvare le modifiche sull ubuntu mate 15.....quando ho incollato licone al desktop...pls...
<albert> quando si riavvia PC ..tuto sparisce..torna come prima
<albert> perche non ce nessuno..? mai lo avuto fortuna nella vita mia
<mattix> ciao a tutti, posso chiedere delle cose riguardanti unetbootin?
<mattix> provo a masterizzare i dvd per installare ubuntu ma niente...avrò qualche problema con il masterizzatore..sto provando a masterizzare su usb..ma si è bloccato e sembra non andare più avanti
<uccio> Salve a tutti
<uccio> sono nuovo, ho appena scaricato ubuntu 15.04
<uccio> ho trasferito il file su chiavette usb
<uccio> cosa devo fare adesso????
<TheGhost> ciao mi servirebbe una mano
<akis24> !aiuto | TheGhost
<ubot-it> TheGhost: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<TheGhost> va bene scusami
<TheGhost> io ho un pc portatile con windows vista basic preinstallato,ma ora con il passare del tempo è diventato molto lento avrei bisogno di un consiglio, se installare ubuntu e che versione mi darebbe un po piu di velocita e sfruttare di piu questo compter
<akis24> !requisiti | TheGhost
<ubot-it> TheGhost: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<akis24> TheGhost: di che pc si parla cpu ? ram ?
<TheGhost> hp 530 notebook pc con processore intel celeron m cpu440 1.86 GHz 1.86GHz
<TheGhost> ram 1,50 gb
<akis24> TheGhost:  prova da live la lubuntu o al massimo xubuntu
<TheGhost> eh si prima avevo intenzione di provare la live
<akis24> TheGhost: perfetto prova una delle due  cosi potrai valutare
<TheGhost> va bene grazie mille
<akis24> di nulla
<TheGhost> lo scarico sempre da questo sito xubuntu?
<akis24> !download | TheGhost
<ubot-it> TheGhost: download is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ o http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ o http://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<akis24> TheGhost: anche dai siti relativi ovviamente
<TheGhost> grazie mille
<akis24> prego
<TheGhost> ma non trovo il download di xubuntu
<akis24> TheGhost:  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/vivid/release/    xubuntu-15.04-desktop-i386.iso   scarica questa
<TheGhost> quale tra tutti quelli
<akis24> TheGhost:  la versione che ti ho scritto sopra ..
<TheGhost> aah scusa non avevo vistoo
<TheGhost> e questo appena scaricato lo metto su chiavetta e lo faccio partire in live?
<akis24> si TheGhost  e usa universal usb installer ...
<Carlin0> !usbwin | TheGhost usa questo
<ubot-it> TheGhost usa questo: Scarica Universal USB Installer: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO
<TheGhost> ah potente non sapevo grazie di nuovo
<falcoman> buonasera
<falcoman> qualcuno può darmi una mano con i driver proprietari di nvidia
<falcoman> tutti al mare?
<skricciolo> sera
<skricciolo> ubuntu 14.04 apkstudio QGtkStyle could not resolve GTK. Make sure you have installed the proper libraries
<skricciolo> come risolvo
<skricciolo> ?
<Carlin0> skricciolo, che sarebbe sta roba ?
<cristian_c> falcoman
<cristian_c> !chiedi
<ubot-it> per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<ivan22469> buongiorno
<ivan22469> help non riesco ad installare linux
<ivan22469> ho provato in tutti i modi
<ivan22469> ora ho anche ripristinano il pc ma niente
<cristian_c> ivan22469: descrivi meglio il problema
<ivan22469> oggi ho comprato delle riviste , ci sono dei cd dvd tipo fedora sabayon devo usarli?
<ivan22469> perchè dalla chiavetta non riesco
<cristian_c> ivan22469: sei aul
<ivan22469> ????????????
<cristian_c> sei sul canale di supporto a ubuntu
<ivan22469> sono nel posto sbagliato?
<cristian_c> ivan22469: se non vuoi installare ubuntu, sei nel canale sbagliato
<ivan22469> ubuntu e linux non son la stessa cosa?
<cristian_c> no
<ivan22469> HELPPPP
<ivan22469> cosa devo fare
<cristian_c> tu stesso hai parlato dinaltre distro
<cristian_c> ivan22469: domandare nel canale della distro che vuoi installare
<ivan22469> si ma io non ho ancora capito cosa sono ste distro
<ivan22469> scusa ma non capisco
<cristian_c> oppure leggere la documentazione ufficiale della distro che vuoi installare
<ivan22469> linux non c'entra niente con ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ivan22469: ne hai nominate un paio prima
<ivan22469> si sono i dvd che ho trovato su linux pro e linux magazine
<ivan22469> ma  io volevo installare linux e pensavo che fossero dei programmi accessori al sistema linux
<cristian_c> ivan22469: allora leggi le istruzioni contenute nella rivista
<cristian_c> qui si parla di ubuntu
<ivan22469> bene e fin qui ci sono, allora sii gentile e spiegami cos'è ubuntu
<cristian_c> !ubuntu | ivan22469
<ubot-it> ivan22469: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<ivan22469> ok, io installando uno dei due dvd in mio possesso in automatico ho scaricato anche un SO OPEN SOURCE?
<ivan22469> questa mattina in questa chat qualcuno mi ha dato un link, scaricato mi installa firefox e pasta
<ivan22469> basta
<ivan22469> mah.....
<raycu> salve
<dottstranoforte> Ciao a tutti
<dottstranoforte> Mi hanno fatto notare che su windows 8 appena colleghi hdmi al tv si spegne ed il desktop passa automaticamente al tv
<dottstranoforte> è possibile con linux??
<dottstranoforte> mi scuso
<dottstranoforte> non appena lo colleghi, ma appena lo accendi
<antonio> ho impostato la porta tcp dal ruter per bit torrent ma mi dice che è chiusa
<krabador> !chat | antonio
<ubot-it> antonio: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2015-07-12
<ivan22469> buongiorno a tutti
<ivan22469> questa mattina ho provato ad installare ubuntu 15.04 e mi dava questo messaggio
<ivan22469> 12.8682781 acpi pcc probe failed starting version 219
<ivan22469> blk_updaterequest: 10 error, dev srl, sector 262136
<salentpug> <? php
<salentpug> include_once $_SERVER['PHP_ROOT'].'/html/init.php';
<salentpug> include_once $_SERVER['PHP_ROOT'].'/lib/home.php';
<salentpug> include_once $_SERVER['PHP_ROOT'].'/lib/requests.php';
<salentpug> include_once $_SERVER['PHP_ROOT'].'/lib/feed/newsfeed.php';
<salentpug> include_once $_SERVER['PHP_ROOT'].'/lib/poke.php';
<salpug2015> <? php
<salpug2015> include_once $_SERVER['PHP_ROOT'].'/html/init.php';
<salpug2015> include_once $_SERVER['PHP_ROOT'].'/lib/home.php';
<salpug2015> include_once $_SERVER['PHP_ROOT'].'/lib/requests.php';
<salpug2015> include_once $_SERVER['PHP_ROOT'].'/lib/feed/newsfeed.php';
<salpug2015> include_once $_SERVER['PHP_ROOT'].'/lib/poke.php';
<salpug2013> ma perche dico io ma perche
<salpug2013> buon giorno a tutti devo per forza usare dei proxy per entrare qui
<salpug2013> mi serviva solo un aiuto ragazzi
<salpug2013> <? php
<ExPBoy> entri e spammi
<salpug2013> include_once $_SERVER['PHP_ROOT'].'/html/init.php';
<salpug2013> include_once $_SERVER['PHP_ROOT'].'/lib/home.php';
<salpug2013> include_once $_SERVER['PHP_ROOT'].'/lib/requests.php';
<salpug2013> include_once $_SERVER['PHP_ROOT'].'/lib/feed/newsfeed.php';
<salpug2013> include_once $_SERVER['PHP_ROOT'].'/lib/poke.php';
<ExPBoy> lol
<cristian_c> ExPBoy: è salentos
<ExPBoy> eh
<cristian_c> non è nuovo a ste robe, cambiava nick e feva finta di non essere lui, con lo stesso ip, e poi scappava, tipo supnare campanelli
<cristian_c> suonare
<cristian_c> faceva
<strafighe> le strafighe sono qui
<yeshua> buongiorno a tutti
<yeshua> sono nuovo ed ho dei problemi nella installazione di ubundo
<yeshua> qlk mi puo dare delle dritte?
<cristian_c> !ubunto
<ubot-it> Si scrive Ubuntu, con la "u" finale!
<yeshua> sorry
<yeshua> si pianta  dove sbaglio?
<yeshua> ho un vecchio pc con processore AMD
<yeshua> scheda asus
<cristian_c> yeshua: qualeprocessore h?
<cristian_c> yeshua: hai scarico ubuntu con unity o una derivata ufficiale?
<cristian_c> scaricato
<yeshua> versione ufficiale 15.04 32bit desktop
<yeshua> processore AMD Athlon
<cristian_c> yeshua: quindi ubuntu e non xubuntu o lubuntu?
<yeshua> esatto
<cristian_c> yeshua: di athlon c'è il mondo, puoi essere più specifico?
<yeshua> ho lo stesso roblema con xubuntu
<cristian_c> !requisiti | yeshua
<ubot-it> yeshua: requisiti is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RequisitiDiSistema
<yeshua> credo di avere tutti i requisiti 1g ram 200 hhd ide processore amd athlon scheda asus a7n8x
<yeshua> installato più volte ma si blocca in punti differenti
<cristian_c> yeshua: quale scheda grafica?
<cristian_c> quale cpu?
<yeshua> sapphire radeon
<cristian_c> yeshua: puoi dire quale athlon e quale radeon?
<yeshua> ora si è bloccato nella selezione ora
<yeshua> lo cerco e ti dico
<yeshua> scheda video sapphire hd 2600 xt processore AMD Athlon xp 2200
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> yeshua: è un processore del 2002
<yeshua> credo
<yeshua> non ricordo
<cristian_c> è più grande lui che alcuni utenti di ubuntu, lol
<yeshua> hihihi
<cristian_c> yeshua: allora
<cristian_c> yeshua: prova a scaricare lubuntu
<cristian_c> non vedo aòtra alternativa
<cristian_c> altra
<yeshua> versione 14.10?
<cristian_c> no
<cristian_c> la 14.10 scae fra pochi giorni
<cristian_c> scade
<cristian_c> yeshua: 15.04
<yeshua> ok lo tiro giù
<cristian_c> yeshua: la masterizzi su cd
<Nobun> Domanda sul pacchetto ufficiale dosbox
<cristian_c> !info dosbox
<ubot-it> dosbox (source: dosbox): x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.74-4 (vivid), package size 782 kB, installed size 2809 kB
<Nobun> problema: tempo fa avevo provato ad emulare ubuntu 14.04 LTS 32bit nella mia Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64bit installando dosbox e relativi pacchetti dal repository ufficiale
<Nobun> scusa
<Nobun> virtualbox
<Nobun> ho sbagliato a dire il nome
<Nobun> il caldo mi sta facendo friggere il cervello :(
<Nobun> il problema è che quando provo a creare una cartella condivisa tra le due ubuntu, non ci riesco
<Nobun> sembra che il client Ubuntu virtualizzato (32bit) non riesca ad installare correttamente le guest additions
<Nobun> non so se sia un problema di pacchetto o se sono io che sbaglio
<Nobun> chiedo qui perché comunque si parla di una serie di pacchetti tutti contenuti nel repository ufficiale
<cristian_c> Nobun: sei nel canale sbagliato
<cristian_c> Nobun: io c'ro riuscito
<cristian_c> Nobun: ma il wiki l'hai letto?
<Nobun> forse sì....
<Nobun> onestamente sto ponendo la domanda a molta distanza di tempo da quando avevo provato questa cosa quindi non posso dirlo per certo
<cristian_c> forse?
<Nobun> mi ricordo che avevo anche scaricato dal repository il pacchetto iso delle guest utils e di non essere riuscito comunque a risolvere il problema
<cristian_c> Nobun: il wiki è cambiato nel frattempo
<Nobun> provo a ridarci una occhiata
<Nobun> allora
<cristian_c> eh
<cristian_c> !virtualbox | Nobun
<ubot-it> Nobun: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox
<Nobun> cristian_c: le cose ivi indicate mi pareva di averle fatte tutte
<cristian_c> controlla
<Nobun> riproverò un'altra volta
<cristian_c> Nobun: quando fai una richiesta elenca tutti i passaggi fatti
<cristian_c> in dettaglio
<Nobun> ok... poiché ho poca memoria
<Carlin0> Nobun, hai installato l'extesion pack ?
<Nobun> ora rifaccio daccapo e scrivo volta a volta
<cristian_c> sopratutto segnateli
<Nobun> non ricordo, Carlin0... ma mi segno di guardare "extension pack"
<cristian_c> Nobun: è scritto pure nel wiki
<cristian_c> ma forse non lo leggi...
<Nobun> no
<Carlin0> ci va anche quello ...
<cristian_c> Nobun: no cosa?
<Nobun> extension pack non mi risulta
<Nobun> c'è un pacchetto con nome simile che avevo installato
<Nobun> ma non mi pareva si chiamasse esattamente extension pack
<Nobun> tipo era virtualbox_extensions o qualcosa del genere
<Nobun> però poiché la mia memoria non è affidabile preferisco rifare daccapo
<cristian_c> Nobun: nel wiki è spiego tutto riguardo l'extension pack
<Nobun> così vi posso redigere un log accurato
<cristian_c> forse è il caso che il wiki lo aori sul serio
<cristian_c> apri
<Nobun> l'ho aperto
<Nobun> e l'ho letto
<cristian_c> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/VirtualBox/Installazione
<Nobun> ma ora preferisco rifare la procedura
<Nobun> daccapo
<cristian_c> Queste caratteristiche possono essere implementate tramite il download di un Extension Pack disponibile nel sito ufficiale. L'Extension Pack è distribuito con licenza VirtualBox Personal Use and Evaluation License (PUEL).
<Nobun> così è più evidente anche a me se ho saltato qualche passaggio convinto di averlo invece fatto
<cristian_c> Installazione dell'Extension Pack
<cristian_c> Dopo aver installato VirtualBox, è possibile scaricare ed installare l'Extension Pack, utile per abilitare alcune funzionalità aggiuntive descritte nel paragrafo precedente
<cristian_c> Scaricare l'Extension Pack dalla pagina di download sul sito ufficiale. Qualora la versione dell'Extension Pack non sia la medesima di VirtualBox installato sul pc, è possibile scaricarne una versione precedente a questo indirizzo
<cristian_c> Avviare l'installazione dell'Extension Pack da VirtualBox, selezionando il menù File → Preferenze e poi la scheda Estensioni da Impostazioni. Quindi premere il pulsante Aggiungi pacchetto e selezionare il file dell'Extension Pack
<Nobun> uhm
<Nobun> effettivamente questo passaggio credo di averlo saltato
<cristian_c> bah
<Nobun> perché non mi sembra di ricordare di essere passato per il sito ufficiale di Virtualbox
<Nobun> stavo dicendo... che effettivamente potrei aver saltato quel passaggio perché non mi pare che all'epoca avessi scaricato qualcosa dal sito virtualbox
<Nobun> non ne sono sicuro ma potrei aver saltato quel passaggio, convinto di averlo fatto
<cristian_c> Nobun: ti avevo detto che il wiki era stato aggiornato
<cristian_c> basta leggere....
<Nobun> colpa del caldo, credo....
<Nobun> e della stanchezza (torno da una settimana non poco faticosa :P)
<Nobun> una domanda però
<Nobun> se ora devo scaricare queste extensions... quale scarico? tra quelle indicate non vedo la mia versione (4.3.10)
<Nobun> vedo il link della 4.3.28
<Nobun> e della 4.2.28
<Nobun> vedo se c'è un'altra pagina.... sennò... bho... proverò la 4.3.28 ma non credo sia una buona idea
<Nobun> ok niente
<Nobun> credo di aver trovato forse come arrivarci
<cristian_c> Noguarda che il wiki stesso risponde alla tua domanda
<cristian_c> ma come al solito non lo leggi...
<Nobun> scusa ma in questo momento stavo nella pagine di virtualbox
<Nobun> per verificare se c'era il link della versione sulla pagina
<cristian_c> Scaricare l'Extension Pack dalla pagina di download sul sito ufficiale. Qualora la versione dell'Extension Pack non sia la medesima di VirtualBox installato sul pc, è possibile scaricarne una versione precedente a questo indirizzo
<Nobun> sì ma è quello che sto facendo infatti
<Nobun> sono arrivato alla 4.3.10
<cristian_c> Installare unicamente l'Extension Pack con la stessa versione di VirtualBox presente nel pc.
<Nobun> solo che manca l'host ubuntu 14.04
<Nobun> quindi sto guardando anche le release precedenti
<cristian_c> mi pare che sia tutto lapalissiano
<cristian_c> Nobun: c'era il link al download anche nel wiki
<cristian_c> neanche dovevi svorzarti di cercarlo
<cristian_c> sforzarti
<Nobun> io stavo a guardare direttamente questa pagina:  https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Download_Old_Builds_4_3_pre24
<cristian_c> Nobun: ti stai complicando inutilmente la vita
<cristian_c> bastava leggere la guida....
<Nobun> dici?
<Nobun> allora.... dalla guida
<cristian_c> ...
<Nobun> andare alla pagina downloads
<Nobun> in cui si trovano le versioni
<Nobun> 5.0.0
<Nobun> 4.3.28
<cristian_c> no
<Nobun> 4.2.28
<cristian_c> dopo
<Nobun> ok
<Nobun> pagina dopo
<cristian_c> da 'Qualora' in poi
<cristian_c> Nono
<Nobun> si si
<Nobun> quella intendo
<Nobun> il link a QUESTO INDIRIZZO
<Nobun> rinvia ad una pagina per lista di minor release giusto?
<Nobun> ok
<Nobun> se tu vai alla pagina per la versione 4.3
<cristian_c> Nobun: veramente il wiki ti da quesyo link: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Download_Old_Builds
<Nobun> esatto
<Nobun> che a sua volta ti dà altri link sulle minor release
<Nobun> si va alla 4.4
<Nobun> scusa alla 4.3
<cristian_c> ok
<Nobun> e si spulcia l'elenco fino alla 4.3.10
<Nobun> per arrivare ESATTAMENTE alla pagina che stavo GIA' guardando
<Nobun> ovvero
<cristian_c> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Download_Old_Builds
<Nobun> <Nobun> io stavo a guardare direttamente questa pagina:  https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Download_Old_Builds_4_3_pre24
<cristian_c> ops
<cristian_c> ops
<Nobun> se tu spulci arrivi alla pagina che già stavo guardando
<cristian_c> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.3.10/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.3.10-93012.vbox-extpack
<Nobun> e se tu noti, da cui mi ponevo il dubbio, MANCA ubuntu 14.04
<Nobun> esattamente
<Nobun> guarda l'elenco degli host
<Nobun> c'è ubuntu 13.10 ma non 14.10
<cristian_c> Nobun: ma hai letto 'all platforms'?
<Nobun> allora
<Nobun> io ti stavo dicendo che stavo già alla pagina giusta
<Nobun> e stavo cercando di capire
<cristian_c> non ci sono indicazioni sulla release per l'extension pack
<Nobun> poi tu giustamente mi hai evidenziato che avrei dovuto leggere la wiki
<Nobun> però quello che volevo solo dire è che a leggere la wiki arrivavo comunque alla pagina che già stavo consultando, per capire che cosa dovevo scaricare
<cristian_c> sì, ma non ci sono dubbi
<cristian_c> -> all platforms
<Nobun> per me non era così chiaro
<Nobun> se non si fosse capito, io col caldo faccio un po' fatica e ho bisogno dei miei tempi
<Nobun> odio il caldo -.-
<cristian_c> Nobun: prova a installare quello secondo la procedura contenuta nel wiki
<Nobun> provo ad installarlo ed usare la macchina virtuale che già avevo creato
<Nobun> prima di tentare di ricreare la macchina virtuale
<Nobun> cristian_c: confermo che non era stato installato prima
<Nobun> ora chiudo virtualbox e lo riavvio
<Nobun> cristian_c: niente da fare
<Nobun> mi dice sempre che non trova gli header del kernel... come prima
<Nobun> provo a creare da 0 la macchina virtuale di nuovo
<Nobun> così almeno segnando passaggio per passaggio posso verificare se ho saltato io qualcosa
<Nobun> a sto punto rimando ad un altro giorno perché non avrei abbastanza tempo
<Nobun> grazie per l'aiuto
<skricciolo> sera    ubuntu 14.04 apkstudio QGtkStyle could not resolve GTK. Make sure you have installed the proper libraries   come risolvo ?
<cristian_c> skricciolo: magari spiegando qual'è il problem?
<cristian_c> problema
<cristian_c> qual è
<skricciolo> apk studio installo ma quando parte non va
<cristian_c> eh???
<skricciolo> il terminale mi da questa risposta
<skricciolo> decompilatore apk
<cristian_c> skricciolo: ricomincia da capo: cosa stai cercando di fare?
<skricciolo> ho installato apk studio
<skricciolo> apro
<cristian_c> !info apk-studio
<ubot-it> Package apk-studio does not exist in vivid
<skricciolo> apre interfaccia grafica
<cristian_c> !info apkstudio
<ubot-it> Package apkstudio does not exist in vivid
<skricciolo> ma non va
<cristian_c> skricciolo: sicuro sia nei repo di ubuntu?
<skricciolo> chiedo in chat ok
<cristian_c> lol
<Nobun> non dovrebbe stare sul repository ufficiali
<Nobun> dovrebbe essere il tool per sviluppare su android
<Nobun> non so se c'è nel repo ufficiale
<skricciolo> non c è infatti
<ivan22469> buonasera a tutti, dopo 3 giorni sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu. non riesco però a creare la connessione internet. ho um modem tim 3g
<ivan22469> nessuno oggi?
<ivan22469> ???
<Mr_Pan> ivan22469, doresti passare su #ubuntu-it-chat e specificare che modello di modem 3g hai e non dirmi tim ma la marca (huawei, zte ecc ecc)
<ivan22469> huawei
<krabador> se la periferica non funziona su ubuntu, questo è il canale giusto
<krabador> ivan22469, inserisci la periferica, apri il terminale, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo lsusb | pastebinit
<ivan22469> krabador io sono in ubuntu da 5 ore cos'è il terminale?
<krabador> !comandi | ivan22469
<ubot-it> ivan22469: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<Guest99852> Ciao a tutti, ho appena installato debian, so che sono nel posto sbagliato, ma esiste una chat come questa per avere un aiuto?
<yeshua> ciao a tutti
<yeshua> oggi avevo fatto presente un problema con il mio pc ad installare ubuntu
<yeshua> cristian_c mi ha proposto lubuntu 15.04
<yeshua> ma nulla di fatto
<yeshua> stesso problema
<yeshua> durante l installazione la rotellina si freeza
<yeshua> help
<yeshua> :(
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-11
<N3mo> Buongiorno, qualcuno sa dirmi perchè ho dato questo comando sudo apt-get remove lamp-server^ e mi ha disisntallato TUTTO il DE? cioè pazzesco... mi ha fatto l'elenco pacchetti, l'ho guardato ed era tutto apposto... gli dico S inizia a rimuovere il LAMP e poi tutto a un tratto passa a rimuovere i vari programmi del sistema operativo... mi ha rimosso
<N3mo>  TUTTO
<Carlin0> N3mo, ubuntu purtroppo ha un sacco di dipendenze bisogna fare molta attenzione a rimuovere pacchetti
<N3mo> Si, ma se io ho installato LAMP dopoil S.O. e l' elenco dei pacchetti da rimuovere era corretto, come cavolo è potuto succedere che mi abbia rimosso TUTTO il DE, compresi ovviament ei vari applicativi installati
<Carlin0> N3mo, puoi provare a sistemare dando sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<N3mo> Carlin0:  Sto piallando...
<N3mo> In Realtà è Kubuntu sul quale ho trasferito la home di mint :D
<N3mo> bella porcheria
<Carlin0> beh il comando differiva di poco kubuntu-desktop
<N3mo> Si ma pensavo che non sarebbe stato un lavoro poi tanto pulito..
<N3mo> magari mi ha rimosso anche altro che non ho visto... è stato mezz'ora a sdradicare roba
<ExPBoy> N3mo, un papocchio inomma
<Carlin0> mentre il problema delle troppe dipendenze di ubuntu resta
<ExPBoy> usare una distro senza pacioccare no?
<N3mo> ExPBoy:  Sono il re dei pastrocchi
<ExPBoy> eh
<N3mo> Si ma non pensavo che rimuovere LAMP potesse essere così deleterio per la vita di Kubuntu
<ExPBoy> (allora non  farti domande e vai avanti così)
<N3mo> il comando che ho dato, mi ci gioco una palla, è questo sudo apt-get remove lamp-server^
<ExPBoy> perchè ^   ?
<N3mo> Perchè anche quando l'ho installato ho dato lamp-server^
<N3mo> è così il comando, credo..
<N3mo> no?
<Carlin0> N3mo, per quel poco che conosco ubuntu la cosa non mi stupisce affatto
<N3mo> "Importante il segno ^ dopo la parola lamp-server che indica che si sta installanso un metapacchetto."
<Carlin0> tutti i pacchetti che su debian sono "raccomandati" su ubuntu diventano "dipendenze" e questo è il risultato
<akis24> Nice, not only did it remove LAMP, but it also got rid of KDE when the usual command to remove it wasn't working. Sometimes side-effects are useful .. qualcuno è contento e qualcuno no meglio rimuovere i singoli pacchetti per prudenza
<N3mo> AH... quindi è così che doveva andare :D
<N3mo> ?
<ExPBoy> destino :)
<N3mo> Ma porca paletta...
<N3mo> Cmq scena che rimarrà negli annali.... Quando ho visto che disinstallava roba random ho inizato a bestemmiare in maniera inumana ... i volti attoniti di chi mi circondava rimarranno scolpiti nella mia mente per sempre :D :D
<N3mo> akis24:  Ma quindi, in parole spicce, cos'è di quel comando che mi ha fatto fare tutto sto bordello?
<N3mo> Grazie
<Carlin0> le dipendenzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<N3mo> Capito
<N3mo> E io avrei potuto capirlo che ero prossimo alla fine? non mi sembra che fosse elencato niente riguardo "pezzi di SO vari"
<Tiger_Mask> Buongiorno, Xubuntu non è affatto male e gira sul mio Asus 1015bx alla grande :)
<Tiger_Mask> Sembra non avere nemmeno il problema audio riscontrato con Ubuntu
<N3mo> Io su un eeepc 1000h ci facevo girare gnomeshell....
<N3mo> Andava bene
<glpiana> N3mo, non puoi risolvere reinstallando il pacchetto -desktop dell'interfaccia che usavi prima?
<N3mo> glpiana: Grazie per l' interessamento ... ci avevo pensato ma ho paura che magari abbia sdradicato anche qualcosa che non è nel pacchetto desktop
<N3mo> tu che dici?
<glpiana> N3mo, dubito che possa essere stato eradicato il sistema base.
<N3mo> il sistema c'è ancora
<N3mo> in CLI....
<N3mo> :D
<N3mo> Ho fatto ubuntu server ahahhaha
<glpiana> N3mo, rimetti il *buntu-desktop che usavi prima e quel che manca te lo metterà da solo
<glpiana> N3mo, se ha segato pure xorg al massimo dovrai smanettare installando xinit e qualcos'altro
<N3mo> Ok, ci proverò!  quindi all avvio, dopo gli errori alt-f2(giusto?) login e sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<N3mo> io avevo già provato con il comando reinstall
<N3mo> ma non faceva niente
<glpiana> N3mo, che errori ottieni all'avvio?
<N3mo> error (-21)
<N3mo> Ho provato a googlarlo ma non ho trovato nulla
<glpiana> N3mo, allora prima di installare kubuntu-desktop, dai un bel sudo dpkg --configure -a        magari due o tre volte
<N3mo> L'ho fatto, mi aveva installato un pò di roba ma non si avviava cmq
<N3mo> ci riproverò
<N3mo> Grazie
<Carlin0> N3mo, ma non avevi piallato ?
<Carlin0> 10:48:33<Carlin0> N3mo, puoi provare a sistemare dando sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<Carlin0> 11:01:17<N3mo> Carlin0:  Sto piallando...
<N3mo> Carlin0: Sto finendo di backuppare la home, siccome me l'avete detto in due di fa sta prova... ora la farò
<N3mo> L'idea primaria era piallare
<giampiero> Tutti i dati creati durante questa sessione... ...utilizzare nuovamente.
<giampiero> ciao a tutti
<giampiero> ho installato ubuntu
<giampiero> ma al primo avvio vedo il messaggio che vedete sopra
<giampiero> qualcosa è andato storto?
<giampiero> Tutti i dati creati durante questa sessione... ...utilizzare nuovamente.
<glpiana> giampiero, non da l'idea di una installazione. hai tolt dal pc il media che hai usato per l'installazione?
<giampiero> certo!
<giampiero> c'è scritto sessione ospite temporanea
<giampiero> ho fatto accesso senza mettere alcuna password
<giampiero> cosa gravissima per la sicurezza!
<giampiero> cominciamo proprio male con questo ubuntu 16.04
<giampiero> ...
<giampiero> non posso neppure connettermi agli altri dischi che ho sul computer
<giampiero> ma che è sta roba
<giampiero> !?!?!
<N3mo> keep calm and....
<N3mo> C'è w10 gratis fino a luglio
<giampiero> cosa c'entra w10 ora?
<giampiero> provo a riformattare tutto e rifare l'installazione?
<glpiana> giampiero, durante l'installazione hai creato l'utente. gli hai detto di eseguire l'accesso automaticamente per quell'utente o di mostrarti la pagina di login?
<giampiero> la seconda opzione
<giampiero> ho messo la password
<giampiero> e anche la spunta su crittografa i dati o qualcosa del genere
<giampiero> all'avvio vedo più di una linea
<giampiero> 1) ubuntu
<glpiana> giampiero, quella potevi benissimo evitarla
<giampiero> 2) non ricordo
<giampiero> 3) ...
<glpiana> quindi il pc si avvia e arrivi alla pagina di login?
<giampiero> perché dovevo evitarla?
<giampiero> quando riavvio scelgo la prima opzione (Ubuntu)
<glpiana> giampiero, criptare i dati aumenta la probabilità di perderli, ma è un problema secondario visto che neanche accedi al sistema col tuo utente
<giampiero> e poi accedo all'OS senza mettere alcun utente
<giampiero> e non riesco ad avvedere ai dischi di sistema
<glpiana> giampiero, quindi avevi selezionato l'accesso automatico?
<giampiero> no!!!
<giampiero> pagina di login
<giampiero> dove inserire user e password
<glpiana> giampiero, allora qualcosa è andato storto. riesegui l'installazione, non criptare nulla, non fargli scaricare aggiornamenti e software di terze parti
<giampiero> ahh si
<giampiero> ho messo la spunta su software di terze parti
<giampiero> io voglio leggere sia flash che mps!
<giampiero> perché devo rinunciare a flash ed mp3?
<giampiero> ho messo 16GB di swap e 240GB di ext4, come partizionamento va bene?
<giampiero> no gb di swap, il doppio della ram, scusa...
<giampiero> 32gb di swap
<giampiero> glpiana provo a rifare l'installazione?
<glpiana> giampiero, come ti ho detto
<giampiero> dimmi se il partizionamento è ok
<giampiero> così procedo
<giampiero> faccio ancora un tentativo poi pazienza
<giampiero> 32gb di swap e il rimanente ext4
<giampiero> è corretto?
<giampiero> sei ancora li
<giampiero> ?
<giampiero> ...
<giampiero> glpiana sei ancora li?
<giampiero> boh...
<giampiero> va be riprovo seno qui divento vecchio
<giampiero> tolgo le 2 spunte che mi hai detto e riprovo, faccio prima che a stare qui a parlare con il vento
<ivanov1> Buongiorno a tutti
<ivanov1> non riesco ad installare libre office mi da errore
<N3mo> ivanov1:  Che errore? non è che hai scaricato l' eseguibile per un architettura diversa? 32/64bit?
<ivanov1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19075192/
<krabador> ivanov1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> ivanov1, sudo apt-get update | pastebint
<ivanov1> a volte riesco a saltarne fuori a volte annego in un bicchiere d acqua
<ivanov1> ok
<ivanov1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19075459/
<krabador> ivanov1, ppa fanno casini
<krabador> molto piu' spesso di quanto si possa credere
<krabador> ed il ppa di libreoffice lo sta appunto facendo
<ivanov1> come posso risolvere
<krabador> !ppa-purge | ivanov1
<ubot-it> ivanov1: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ivanov1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19075837/
<ivanov1> sbaglio io ????
<krabador> ehm...
<krabador> l'ultimo pastebin, in risposta a che comando nello specifico?
<ivanov1> sudo ppa-purge ppa
<krabador> che non significa nulla
<krabador> !ppa-purge | ivanov1
<ubot-it> ivanov1: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ivanov1> ok
<krabador> leggi a riguardo.
<ivanov1> ok grazie
<krabador> mi allontano.
<ivanov1> ok
<daerba> ciao a tutti
<daerba> sono un nuovo utente linux da oggi
<Carlin0> !ciao | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<daerba> ho installato ubuntu 16.04 lts
<daerba> ho subito fatto gli aggiornamenti
<daerba> e provato ad installare 2 software
<daerba> ma ora l'ubuntu software sta sta macinando
<daerba> con una connessione da 7Mbps è normale? quando tempo si vuole per aggiornare l'OS?
<Carlin0> daerba, su che pc hai installato ? che cpu ? quanta ram ? e che scheda video ?
<daerba> fx-6300, 16gb di ram, gtx 650 1GB, wd 500gb
<daerba> sembra tutto inchiodato...
<daerba> :(
<Carlin0> daerba, apri un terminale e prova a scrivere  sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<daerba> cosa fanno quei codici?
<daerba> 1%
<daerba> 2%
<daerba> 3%
<daerba> ecc...
<daerba> cosa sto facendo?
<Carlin0> aggiornano
<Carlin0> con la differenza che se lo fai da terminale e si inchioda ti da un errore
<daerba> praticamente la cosa che stavo facendo ma senza l'interfaccia grafica proposta da ubuntu software?
<N3mo> Yep
<Carlin0> e in base all'errore si può capire cosa non va
<daerba> capisco
<daerba> 24%
<Carlin0> da GUI non si capisce un beato caSSo
<daerba> 35%
<krabador> ubuntu-sofware al momento è discretamente afflitto da problemi
<Carlin0> daerba, finchè non da errori è tutto buono
<daerba> bene
<daerba> 50%
<N3mo> Ci fai la radiocronaca? AHHHAH
<daerba> sta estraendo dei pacchetti...
<krabador> !pastebinit | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: pastebinit è la versione a linea di comando equivalente di !pastebin - L'output di un comando oppure del testo possono essere reindirizzati a pastebinit, il quale risponde con un URL contenente l'output - Per usare pastebinit, installare il pacchetto « pastebinit » dall'ubuntu software center - Esempio di utilizzo: comando | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<krabador> !pastebin | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> leggi quest'ultimmo
<krabador> daerba, quando ha finito, fai il pastebin a mano
<krabador> e incolli qui il link
<daerba> ok
<Carlin0> si ma daerba se non da errori vivi tranquillo
<daerba> ma sembra andare tutto ok
<daerba> si infatti
<krabador> #ealloooora.
<Carlin0> :)
<cristian_c> lol
<daerba> 90%
<krabador> daerba, basta con aggiornamenti
<krabador> posta il pastebin se vuoi comunicare qualcosa
<Carlin0> daerba, cmq già il fatto che te lo stia facendo fare da terminale vuol dire che da gui non stava facendo nulla
<krabador> fino ad allora , keep calm and enjoy ubuntu™
<Carlin0> altrimenti non te lo avrebbe permesso
<daerba> questo è l'ultimo messaggio di telecronaca: 100%! Wawww!!! :)
<Carlin0> daerba, bene ora dai sudo apt-get clean
<daerba> resta però il problema dell'ubuntu software
<Carlin0> e stai a posto
<Carlin0> eh daerba sul software center non so che dirti
<Carlin0> è sempre stato un po una schifezzuola
<daerba> non va
<krabador> daerba, al momento cerca di non usare ubuntu-software per installare roba, <krabador> ubuntu-sofware al momento è discretamente afflitto da problemi
<Carlin0> (mo mi bannano)
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19080038/
<krabador> daerba, i comandi che non restituiscono output, sono stati eseguiti
<daerba> quindi?
<daerba> che devo fare?
<krabador> daerba, fai il pastebin completi
<krabador> *o
<daerba> è completo!
<krabador> daerba, e per favore , concentrati su quello che ti si dice.
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19080153/
<krabador> daerba, sudo apt-get clena
<krabador> sudo apt-get clean
<Carlin0> senza sudo ....
<Carlin0> nin và
<daerba> con sudo o senza?
<krabador> daerba, ...
<Carlin0> con
<krabador> <krabador> sudo apt-get clean
<krabador> daerba, sveglia
<krabador> visto che anche Carlin0 <Carlin0> daerba, bene ora dai sudo apt-get clean
<Carlin0> ma dai porello è gnuovo
<Carlin0> fa caldo
<krabador> gnu-ovo
<daerba> non posso postarvi il pastebin perché
<daerba> dopo quel comando ho messo la password
<daerba> e il terminale mi scrive
<Carlin0> daerba, ha dato errori ?
<krabador> daerba, <krabador> daerba, i comandi che non restituiscono output, sono stati eseguiti
<krabador> sveglia , vol.2
<Carlin0> la pass normalmente non si vede quando la scrivi daerba
<daerba> ******** : comando non trovato
<daerba> password: : comando non trovato
<daerba> : comando non trovato
<daerba> *** : comando non trovato
<daerba> si lo so!
<krabador> comando non trovato, è errore di digitazione
<daerba> infatti!
<Carlin0> daerba, fai copia incolla così non sbagli → sudo apt-get clean
<daerba> provo a chiudere il terminale e a riaprirlo?
<krabador> daerba, no
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19080543/
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19080643/
<krabador> daerba, gli ultimi 2 producono link , incollali
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19080671/
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19080810/
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19080810/
<daerba> ho qualche problema con la chat...
<krabador> daerba, bene, il sistama #stapposto
<daerba> però non posso installare i software
<daerba> provo tra qualche giorno?
<krabador> daerba, ehm
<krabador> rabador> daerba, al momento cerca di non usare ubuntu-software per installare roba, <krabador> ubuntu-sofware al momento è discretamente afflitto da problemi
<krabador> delle 16:05
<Carlin0> daerba, se vuoi un tool grafico per installare i programmi installa synaptic
<N3mo> Synaptic :S
<Carlin0> funziona molto meglio
<krabador> daerba, impara ad usare la riga di comando
<N3mo> Si... è più user-friendly il terminale :D
<krabador> apt / apt-get
<daerba> non ce l'ho installato
<Innerina> Concordo, mi trovo meglio con Synptic
<Innerina> *synaptic
<krabador> che è la cosa migliore, e piu' proporzionale alla mentalità del sistema che hai appena installato
<krabador> !comandi | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> !bash | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<Carlin0> synaptic non è una chiavica come il software center
<daerba> come installo synaptic?
<daerba> non voglio usare i codici...
<krabador> daerba,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/   qui cerchi il pacchetto che ti puo' servire
<N3mo> da terminale
<krabador> daerba, non usare linux allora
<Carlin0> !info synaptic
<krabador> daerba, fatti un favore
<ubot-it> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83 (xenial), package size 1333 kB, installed size 6929 kB
<daerba> neppure imparare ad usarli, io voglio un OS moderno con interfaccia grafica
<Carlin0> daerba, sudo apt install synaptic
<N3mo> Vabbè non è che si può pretendere che a tutti vada di usare il terminale... su Win sono 15 anni che non si usa più (minimo)
<daerba> ok
<krabador> daerba, assumi qualcuno che usi il pc per te allora
<daerba> no
<N3mo> Anche linux dovrebbe muoversi in questo senso (IMHO)
<krabador> N3mo, con il condizionale non si fa il presente
<Carlin0> lo troverai dopo installato col nome di "gestore pacchetti"
<krabador> !chat | nem
<ubot-it> nem: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> !chat | N3mo
<ubot-it> N3mo: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<N3mo> Copyed
<daerba> fatto
<daerba> come faccio ad installare vlc?
<krabador> daerba, ubuntu è una distribuzione linux, che per quanto enormemente facilitata, è una distribuzione di un sistema operativo proporzionato ad utenti da un certo gradoi di esperienza in su
<cristian_c> N3mo: io il terminale lo uso su windows
<cristian_c> :O
<Carlin0> daerba, sudo apt install vlc
<krabador> daerba, i problemi, in questo sistema, non li risolvi col punta e clicca, ma con un consapevole uso del terminale
<Carlin0> suddai ....
<krabador> daerba, tienilo in considerazione, nel tuo nascente rapporto con ubuntu/linux
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19081429/
<krabador> daerba, sudo apt-get -y install vlc | pastebinit
<Carlin0> daerba, chiudo getore pacchetti softwar ecenter e quant'altro
<daerba> ok forse va
<Carlin0> eh forse
<daerba> 40%
<krabador> daerba, smettila per favore di lanciare percentuali
<daerba> fatto
<daerba> si funziona
<Carlin0> daerba, da terminale funziona tutto
<Carlin0> that's it
<daerba> è rimasto VLC nella barra, se ci porto il mouse leggo "installazione in corso" ma vls si apre normalmente
<daerba> si vero da terminale funziona tutto
<daerba> io proverei a riavviare
<daerba> voi che dite?
<N3mo> sudo reboot -h now
<N3mo> riavvia :D
<Carlin0> N3mo, hai fatto un mix di comandi e flag
<N3mo> Carlin0:  Non è la sintassi corretta :O?
<Carlin0> sudo reboot
<Carlin0> basta e avanza
<N3mo> c'ho riavviato server per una vita... mi pare
<N3mo> Ah ok..
<N3mo> i'm sorry !
<krabador> -h serve a shudown
<daerba> rieccomi
<N3mo> krabador:  Già è vero ;D
<N3mo> daerba:  Funge?
<daerba> il riavvio è stato velocissimo!
<daerba> si si funge
<daerba> eccome se funge!!!
<N3mo> (Y)
<daerba> :)
<krabador> !wiki | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<Carlin0> ma perchè hai riavviato ?
<N3mo> Aveva un errore nella GUI
<Carlin0> capit
<daerba> dato che al momento l'ubuntu software è affetto da errori, non mi conviene completare la configurazione dell'os un altro giorno quando tutto sarà risolto?
<krabador> daerba, fatti sotto con la documentazione, se vuoi avere un buon rapporto col sistema
<krabador> daerba, che cosa intendi per configurazione ?
<Carlin0> bhe hai una bella cpu e un sacco di ram è normale che sia veloce
<daerba> devo installare le utility per esempio
<krabador> daerba, non stai dicendo niente
<N3mo> >basta che non passi da software center (mattone clamoroso)
<krabador> daerba, "devo installare le utility per esempio" ---> overo?
<daerba> un software per masterizzare
<N3mo> dai sudo apt-get install <nomeprogramma> e se è presente in quelli disponibile te lo installa in 1 secondo!
<cristian_c> c'è
<N3mo> brazero
<N3mo> mi pare
<krabador> i software per masterizzare sono diversi
<daerba> è il migliore?
<N3mo> è uno
<krabador> brasero è stato tolto dal default
<daerba> qual'è il migliore?
<krabador> perchè NON È il migliore
<cristian_c> !programmi | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: Per una lista di programmi disponibili per Ubuntu consulta http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmi
<krabador> k3b
<krabador> !chat | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> adesso stiamo uscendo dal topic di questo canale.
<daerba> però la cosa che mi preme sapere è questa
<daerba> l'ubuntu software verrà sistemata oppure tolta?
<Carlin0> daerba, sono anni che ha problemi quel coso , se dai retta a me non lo usi
<N3mo> daerba:  Ha sempre fatto ca....
<krabador> verrà sistemato, ma nel frattempo, a meno che non sei caratterizzato da un elettroencefalogramma piatto
<N3mo> lol
<krabador> avrai abbondanetemente imparato ad usare il terminale
<krabador> Carlin0, è stato cambiato
<Carlin0> installi synaptic e usi quello
<krabador> Carlin0, prima ne dava molti meno di quanti ne sta dando adesso
<daerba> ma non si capisce come funziona synaptic
<krabador> daerba, ma non si capisce niente?
<krabador> daerba, i sistemi si devono imparare ad usare
<N3mo> daerba:  Anche secondo me quel coso è una trappola... di gran lunga meglio il terminale
<cristian_c> !comandi | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<cristian_c> daerba: il primo link è abbastanza comprenaibile
<krabador> cristian_c, è stato detto tutto a daerba , ma è il tipico utente che pretende che il sistema si usi da solo
<daerba> se scrivo k3b su synaptic
<daerba> mi escono diverse linee
<krabador> daerba, sudo apt-get install k3b
<krabador> daerba, man apt , da terminale
<krabador> e te ne dice di cose
<krabador> !wiki | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> fatti sotto anche col wiki
<krabador> che te ne dice di cose anche lui
<krabador> come sui maggiori programmi per fare le varie cose
<krabador> se poi , vuoi discutere su quale meglio o peggio, entra in #ubuntu-it-chat
<daerba> che peccato però
<daerba> l'ubuntu software era una bella cosa
<daerba> ma cosa migliore comunque è fare come fanno altri os, scarichi il file e clicchi su next
<N3mo> Si può fare tranquillamente eh
<krabador> daerba, usa quegli altri os
<krabador> daerba, nessun problema
<N3mo> solo che è più lungo come procedimento
<krabador> daerba, non sentirti vittima del tuo sistema
<N3mo> daerba:  Se vai sul sito del programma, scarichi il .deb poi lo apri con doppio click e lo installi
<N3mo> Altrimenti dai 4 parole da terminale e ci metti la metà della metà del tempo
<daerba> esprimo un semplice parere, non vuole essere un'accusa
<cristian_c> N3mo: non è così semplice
<krabador> !chat | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> vale slo in certi casi
<cristian_c> *solo
<krabador> N3mo, non è perentorio quello che stai dicendo
<krabador> N3mo, se vuoi stare nel canale di supporto devi fare solo affermazioni perentorie.
<krabador> qui si evitano supposizioni .
<Carlin0> daerba, non hai ancora capito nulla di linux
<Carlin0> qui meno scarichi dai siti e + sicuro stai
<krabador> senza allievo non esiste maestro.
<Carlin0> hai i repo che sono veri e propri serbatoi di programmi "sicuri"
<N3mo> Scusate... io se trovo il .deb compatibile con la mia distribuzione lo scarico, faccio doppio click e mi si installa .... ha sempre funzionato! perchè dovrebbe non funzionare?
<krabador> perchè non è vero che funziona sempre.
<krabador> molto semplicemente.
<Carlin0> N3mo, non hai la certezza della salubrità del file che vai a installare
<krabador> ".deb compatibile con la mia distribuzione" significa di tutto, tra cui roba con dipendenze personali
<Carlin0> potrebbe infettarti l'OS
<N3mo> Carlin0:  Per chi viene da Windows quella di cui parli è fantascienza quindi non è un problema per l'utente medio
<krabador> di versioni diverse da quelle presenti nei repo
<Carlin0> renditene conto
<Carlin0> N3mo, a noi di win frega poco
<krabador> N3mo, ripeto quanto di prima, per le supposizioni, ed affermazioni abitrarie, c'è il canale chat
<N3mo> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<N3mo> mi dovrebbe reinstallare il DE, giusto?
<Carlin0> installare non reinstalllare
<krabador> N3mo, installa il metapacchetto per il kde di kubuntu
<N3mo> con ^ alla fine?
<Carlin0> se vuoi reinstalllare sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<N3mo> io ho fatto na cavolata e ho rimosso il DE..... na storia lunga... come lo rimetto su?
<krabador> ci sono opzioni tipo  --no-install-recomends, per non avere tutti il de
<N3mo> Già dato...
<krabador> ma il necessario
<krabador> !ripristino | N3mo
<ubot-it> N3mo: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> e fai abbondantemente prima
<N3mo> già fatto... non vede il sistema attualamente installato
<N3mo> non me lo fa ripristinare perchèper lui non c'è
<krabador> N3mo, e allora " altro"
<N3mo> Ma io posso utilizzarlo in CLI
<krabador> indichi la root
<krabador> non metti la spunta di formattazione
<krabador> e tutto a posto
<N3mo> vabbè, così formatto e reinstallo, no?
<krabador> ehm....
<krabador> no
<N3mo> Aspetta ci provo :D grazie
<N3mo> intanto
<krabador> "<krabador> non metti la spunta di formattazione " ---> dovrebbe essere abbastanza chiaro, no ?
<N3mo> Scusa avevo perso quel pezzo... ci provo
<daerba> devo scappare
<daerba> grazie per l'aiuto
<daerba> e forza ubuntu!
<N3mo> krabador:  Ehm... non ho la root separata :D
<N3mo> Quindi nada
<N3mo> mi sa..
<krabador> N3mo, separata o meno è indifferente
<krabador> gli indichi quella, lui installerà il sistema mantendendo i dati in /home/utente
<N3mo> Scusami, io ora sono nel isntaller... ho guidato-bla bla, guita LVM, guidato cifrato e manuale
<N3mo> scelgo manuale?
<krabador> cifrato, sconsigliatissimo
<krabador> ma non so cos'hai fatto prima
<N3mo> no no che cifrato
<N3mo> Prima ho fatto LVM classico su tutto il disco
<N3mo> Con swap da 8gb
<krabador> N3mo, ed hai 8gb ram ?
<N3mo> Si
<N3mo> Forse dovevo farla più grande... ma ci metto poco a espanderla
<krabador> no, esattamente il contrario
<krabador> potevi proprio evitarla la swap
<N3mo> cmq scelgo la partizione dev/mapper/kubuntu--vg-root
<krabador> prestazionalmente , oltre 4gb ram, non ha senso se non per l'ibernazione
<N3mo> Io uso molto l' ibernazione ( che manco funziona)
<krabador> che puoi comunque settare, se la si vuole , nel sistema
<krabador> senza partizione di swap
<krabador> ed appunto, ibernazione che si puo' usare , se il chipset è completamente compatibile su linux
<krabador> cosa con l'ultimo hardware , purtroppo non molto facile
<N3mo> Infatti il mio va una chiavica
<N3mo> cmq per il ripristino scelgo la partizione indicata sopra, in ext4
<krabador> quindi evita direttamente la swap , visto che l'ibernazione "manco funziona"
<N3mo> e NON metto la spunta su formatta?
<krabador> N3mo, devo venire io a farlo li ?
<N3mo> krabador:  Ti pagherei in natura, giuro!
<N3mo> se prefersci mantenere le distanze puoi anche scrivere
<krabador> limitati a fare quanto detto qui, evitando , come hai fatto fino ad adesso, a indicare ad utenti cose del tutto arbitrarie
<N3mo> Non è stato definito alcun file system di root
<N3mo> :(
<krabador> perchè, N3mo , devi selezionare la partizione, cliccare su modifica, indicare "usa come ext4 con journaling " ed indicare il punto di mount
<krabador> come deve essere il punto di mount ?
<N3mo> Ci sono ... quasi :D
<N3mo> metto / come mount?
<N3mo> e non metto formatta... fino a qua ci sono
<N3mo> Per favore mi spieghi cosa mettere in mount?
<krabador> punto di mount " / "
<N3mo> grazie
<krabador> neanche il punto di mount di una root sappiamo...
<krabador> !wiki | N3mo
<ubot-it> N3mo: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !ubuntu | N3mo
<ubot-it> N3mo: Ubuntu è un sistema operativo libero e gratuito basato su GNU/Linux. Vedi http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<N3mo> krabador:  Avevo paura di sbagliare... già m'hai strillato prima...
<krabador> bravo, sempre cauto, N3mo
<krabador> non avere mai fretta
<N3mo> Cmq mi dice il file system bla bla bla assegnato a / non è stato impostato per essere formattato. Le directoru conteneti file di sistema gia esistenti in un mount definito verranno eliminate durante l' installazione
<N3mo> è corretto?
<N3mo> Mi sovrascriverà solo i file di sistema?
<krabador> N3mo, sovrascrive tutto , tranne /home/utente
<N3mo> <3
<krabador> N3mo, ti consiglio di impostare un'altro utente
<krabador> in modo da avere /home/vecchioutente  /home/nuovoutente
<krabador> e ti fai una volta finito, i tuoi spostamenti
<krabador> N3mo, è assolutamente fontamentale che la spunta della formattazione NON SIA messa
<N3mo> Ok, chiaro
<N3mo> Mi ha creato un altra partizione di swap... vabbè poi la sistemo grazie mille
<krabador> con una partizion di swap presente , prende quella presente
<krabador> non ne crea un'altra
<N3mo> No, me ne ha fatta un altra...
<krabador> a meno che non ci fossero problemi con la precedente
<krabador> hai fatto partire la prova, e dall'interno l'installer, o direttamente l'installer ?
<N3mo> sto installando da live
<krabador> allora la swap era in uso
<N3mo> Capito
<N3mo> Poi le sistemo dopo
<N3mo> Garzie mille... ti lascio in pace
<N3mo> (k)
<N3mo> Grandeeeeeeeeeeee ha funzionato!!!!!!!!!!
<N3mo> Ah, la storia del pagamento è ancora valida <3 <3 <3 <3 mi hai risparmiato ore di ripristino
<krabador> molto bene .
<Hakurei> salve a tutti ragazzi ^_^
<Hakurei> c'è qualcuno che conosce o utilizza parrotOS ? ho un problema con l'installazione di una chiavetta wireless. c'è qualche anima pia che mi può dare una mano plz?
<cristian_c> !derivate | Hakurei
<ubot-it> Hakurei: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<cristian_c> !buntu ! Hakurei
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'buntu ! Hakurei'
<cristian_c> !buntu ! Hakurei
<cristian_c> !buntu | Hakurei
<ubot-it> Hakurei: Non tutto ciò che finisce per *buntu è ufficiale, non diamo supporto a derivate Ubuntu non ufficiali o non riconosciute. Supporto solo per http://www.ubuntu-it.org/progetti-derivati.shtml
<krabador> !chat | Hakurei spesso c'è uno degli sviluppatori
<ubot-it> Hakurei spesso c'è uno degli sviluppatori: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Hakurei> ragazzi qualcuno mi passa il canale dove si può parlare delle distro di linux diverse tipo ParrotOS che l'ho perso? thx
<krabador> scusami,come entri qui ?
<Hakurei> dal sito di ubuntu. clikkando su supporto
<krabador> qundi vedi "chat libera" li a fianco, no ?
<Hakurei> ah è wuello?
<Hakurei> quello* lol
<pigeta> buona sera
<pigeta> ho installato ubuntu 16.04
<pigeta> con mate
<pigeta> dato che ho un computer con 1 giga di ram
<pigeta> di per se funziona bene veloce e reattivo ma ho notato che se non lo uso dopo un pò si pianta e devo lasciare staccato il computer per diverso tempo,nemmeno riavviando funziona
<pigeta> si vede la lucetta del dvd-rom e quella del hard disk che lampeggiano alternativamente
<f843d0> pigeta: ha tutta l'aria di problemi con ACPI
<f843d0> pigeta: di che modello si tratta?
<pigeta> scheda madre dici?
<pigeta> posso fare un lshw e postarlo
<pigeta> su pastebin
<pigeta> comunque al successivo avvio ubuntu mi dice che ha riscontrato un errore  /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg
<pigeta> tittle:Xorg crashed with SIGARBIT in raise()
<f843d0> pigeta: non è un portatile?
<pigeta> unreportable reason: sono presenti versioni di pacchetti obsolete eseguire lavanzamento di versione  libexpat1,lsb-base
<pigeta> no non è un portatile
<f843d0> pigeta: ma il freeze avviene a sistema in uso, o è successivo alla sospensione di schermo o altro?
<pigeta> allora io l'ho notato dopo salvaschermo
<f843d0> pigeta: potrebbe essere un buon inizio provare a non indurre il salvaschermo, e regolare anche il DPMS ad off quindi
<pigeta> http://pastebin.com/Jh1CEu3g
<daerba> come si installa adblock su ubuntu?
<f843d0> daerba: è un addon del browser
<daerba> si
<daerba> un programma che blocca le pubblicità
<f843d0> daerba: eh, quindi, dal browser, generalmente Tools -> Add-ons
<f843d0> daerba: cerchi l'addon che ti interessa e lo installi dall'interfaccia grafica del browser
<daerba> provo ma non credo...
<daerba> tools sarebbe strumenti?
<daerba> bravo!
<daerba> era più semplice di come credessi
<daerba> wawww!
<daerba> :)
<daerba> come si installa Java Runtime Environment su ubuntu 16.04?
<cristian_c> daerba: inatalli ooenjdk-jre
<cristian_c> openjdk-jre
<cristian_c> !info openjdk8-jre
<ubot-it> Package openjdk8-jre does not exist in xenial
<cristian_c> !info openjdk-8-jre
<ubot-it> openjdk-8-jre (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 8u77-b03-3ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 69 kB, installed size 251 kB
<cristian_c> !info openjdk-9-jre
<ubot-it> openjdk-9-jre (source: openjdk-9): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 9~b114-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 52 kB, installed size 166 kB
<cristian_c> daerba: uno dei due pacchetti
<daerba> dimmi cosa scrivere
<cristian_c> daerba: ovviamente se hai 16.04
<daerba> si
<cristian_c> daerba: sempkicemente installi il pacchetto
<daerba> sudo apt openjdk-jre
<cristian_c> daerba: da terminale, puoi: sudo aot-get install openjdk-8-jre
<daerba> comando non trovato
<cristian_c> daerba: da terminale, puoi: sudo apt-get install openjdk-8-jre
<cristian_c> ho corretto
<daerba> fatto
<cristian_c> enjoy
<daerba> pdfsam però non si avvia lostesso
<cristian_c> !info pdfsam
<ubot-it> pdfsam (source: pdfsam): PDF Split and Merge. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2 (xenial), package size 684 kB, installed size 809 kB
<cristian_c> daerba: che ti dice se lo lanci da terminale?
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<daerba> non sono capace da teminale
<cristian_c> daerba: apri un terminale e digiti: pdfsam
<cristian_c> e incołli il risultato su pastebin
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19114572/
<cristian_c> # JRE version: OpenJDK Runtime Environment (9.0)
<cristian_c> daerba: ergo, ti serve quella più nuova
<cristian_c> daerba: sudo apt-get install openjdk-9-jre
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19114825/
<daerba> niente
<daerba> :(
<cristian_c> daerba: dpkg -l | grep jre | pastebinit
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19114951/
<krabador> #checcedevifà con java?
<caveat> daerba: sei gi
<daerba> far funzionare pdfsam
<daerba> o qualcosa di simile
<Carlin0> daerba, hai provato se pdftk fa le stesse cose ?
<Carlin0> !info pdftk
<ubot-it> pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-4 (xenial), package size 681 kB, installed size 2873 kB
<daerba> no
<krabador> #ealloooora
<daerba> provo a installarlo
<krabador> pdfsam è nel repo 16
<krabador> 16.04
<krabador> è da lí che l'hai installato?
<daerba> installato da li ma non funziona
<daerba> l'ho rimosso
<daerba> pdf chain va benissimo
<Carlin0> !info origami-pdf
<ubot-it> origami-pdf (source: origami-pdf): PDF analysis and manipulation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-3 (xenial), package size 33 kB, installed size 218 kB
<daerba> ho installato pdf chain
<daerba> e ho risolto
<krabador> molto bene
<Carlin0> !info pdfmod
<daerba> grazie mille, gentilissimi nonostante l'ora... :)
<ubot-it> pdfmod (source: pdfmod): simple tool for modifying PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-8 (xenial), package size 452 kB, installed size 1823 kB
<daerba> basta basta sono a posto
<daerba> grazie
<Carlin0> hai solo la scelta
<Carlin0> :)
<daerba> ho un ultima installazione da fare
<daerba> che non so se fare
<daerba> ditemi voi
<daerba> nvidia driver
<krabador> daerba: per info varie su software però, entra in chat libera
<daerba> ho scaricato un file .rpm dal sito
<krabador> lascialo perdere il file del sito
<Carlin0> daerba, nun fa cazzate installa dai repo
<krabador> che scheda hai?
<daerba> gtx 650 1gb
<daerba> è una schda da 50 euro... ci tengo :)
<krabador> daerba: con Intel integrata?
<daerba> non ho intel
<daerba> ma amd
<daerba> nel repo se scrivo nvidia esce qualcosa
<krabador> buono un secondo
<krabador> hai VGA integrata , oltre 'sta nVidia ?
<Carlin0> ha un procio amd ma non una apu
<daerba> aspetta che controllo
<Carlin0> se non ricordo male
<daerba> no niente apu
<daerba> fx-6300
<Carlin0> sarebbe stata ottima daerba
<krabador> senza integrata , allora o installi da finestra driver aggiuntivi
<krabador> o sudo apt-get install nvidia-361
<krabador> that's it
<Carlin0> e dopo rebotti
<daerba> no la scheda madre non ha gpu integrate
<daerba> cosa significa "installi da finistra"
<daerba> ?
<daerba> sto facendo sudo apt-get install nvidia-361
<krabador> c'è una GUI per drivers aggiuntivi
<krabador> bravissimo
<krabador> fai mooolto prima.
<daerba> per caso sai come si crea un'icona di un'applicazione sul desktop?
<daerba> ho la barra laterale piena
<daerba> ah ho capito
<daerba> era più semplice di come pensassi
<daerba> però come si fanno i collegamenti ai file non ho idea
<krabador> smanetta daerba sii il tuo miracolo
<krabador> per tutto il resto , chiedi pire qui
<daerba> impostazioni di sistema non si apre più... oddio!
<daerba> perché!?! :(
<krabador> daerba: mantieni sempre la calma
<krabador> dopo aver fatto manovre di sistema, come installazione di un driver
<krabador> riavvia sempre
<daerba> ok riavvio subito
<daerba> grazie, a dopo
<daerba> rieccomi
<daerba> si tutto risolto
<daerba> però all'avvio ho un problema con virtualbox
<krabador> daerba wins
<daerba> "si è verificato un problema con un file di sistema"
<daerba> e poi un altro messaggio
<daerba> "virtualbox si è chiuso inaspettatamente"
<daerba> penso che sia dovuto al fatto che l'immagine dell'os sia su un disco diverso da quello di sitema che di default non è montato
<daerba> come si pulisce l'avvio di linux?
<daerba> quando apro linux posso non aver bisogno di lanciare virtualbox e potrei aver bisogno che resti chiuso
<krabador> dagli pire una martellata a virtualbox
<krabador> :)
<daerba> comunque in tutta la mia vita non ho mai visto un os così brillante a riavviarsi e ad aprirsi
<daerba> non ho neppure un ssd... semplicemente pazzesco...
<krabador> e se sei molto giovane , non è un complimento
<krabador> :D
<Carlin0> hai un'ottima cpu daerba
<daerba> no no devo assolutamente usarlo non posso stare senza
<krabador> daerba: linux non è win, è non è solo un'affermazione scontata
<krabador> win ha centinaia di processi in avvio
<cristian_c> daerba: la segnalazione di errore divdserbs l'hai accettata?
<daerba> come faccio con questi segnali di errore?
<krabador> che semplicemente linux non ha
<daerba> em non ricordo
<krabador> daerba: alcuni puoi ignorarli
<krabador> per una questone riguardante apport
<krabador> altri , se vuoi sapere , devi postarli in pastebin
<krabador> o facendo immagini della finestra del report
<daerba> no devo toglierli sono fastidiosi non li avevo prima :( non dirmi così... :( è tutto perfetto...
<cristian_c> daerba: è possible che se non lo accetti, ti ricompaia il messaggio di errore ad ogni avvio del sistema
<cristian_c> finché non lo accetti , o finché non disattivi apport
<daerba> no aspetta
<daerba> non c'era nulla da accettare
<cristian_c> di solito c'è 'lascia chiuso' o 'continua'
<daerba> dal terminale non c'è modo di saperne qualcosa di più?
<daerba> vuoi che riavvio e ti leggo esattamente cosa vedo?
<krabador> daerba: non eri quello che non voleva mai toccare il terminale ?
<daerba> ehh ma questi messaggi sono fastidiosi... :(
<daerba> aspetta io riavvio e poi tu mi dici dove toccare
<krabador> daerba: la finestra stessa di segnalazione errore
<daerba> eccomi
<daerba> c'è un simbolo con un punto interrogativo
<daerba> "si è verificato un problema a un programma di sistema
<daerba> segnalare il problema adesso?
<cristian_c> sì
<daerba> opzione 1: Annulla
<daerba> opzione 2: Segnala problema
<krabador> daerba: dettagli
<krabador> e fai immagine
<krabador> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> susu
<krabador> senza che descrivi il tutto
<daerba> http://prntscr.com/brp7jv
<daerba> dopo quel avviso ce ne era un altro riguardante virtualbox
<krabador> daerba: clicca segnala problema
<daerba> ho premuto su rilancia dopo aver montato un secondo disco sata e ho risolto
<daerba> fatto
<daerba> provo a riavviare nuovamente?
<krabador> no
<daerba> ok
<krabador> nella finestra di segnalazione
<krabador> c'è per vedere di cosa si tratta
<daerba> non capisco
<krabador> clicca dettagli
<krabador> e manda immagine
<krabador> daerba: ti ripeto che diversi errori si possono igmorare
<daerba> non capisco
<krabador> per questioni riguardanti apport
<daerba> dove trovo dettagli?
<krabador> daerba: nella finestra di segnalazione
<daerba> l'ho già chiusa
<daerba> posso riavviare?
<daerba> faccio in un attimo
<krabador> e allora prendi per il culi
<daerba> ?
<krabador> non fare il compulsivo per favore
<daerba> ok
<krabador> se affronti una cosa.
<krabador> se vuoi sapere di cosa si tratta w pareri a riguardo
<cristian_c> rebooting seriale
<krabador> serve immagine dei dettagli della finestra di segnalazione
<daerba> se mi fate riavviare vi faccio vedere
<daerba> ho premuto su "segnala errore" come mi avete detto, non ho più nulla
<krabador> non ha fatto nulla?
<daerba> sul messaggio di virtualbox invece ho già premuto su "rilancia" dopo aver montato il disco sata aggiuntivo
<daerba> si
<daerba> ha fatto qualcosa
<daerba> mi ha chiesto la password di root
<daerba> l'ho messa e poi non ho più visto nulla
<krabador> daerba: virtualbox, se è settato con roba in partizioni non montate è ovvio
<krabador> quindi lascialo perdere
<daerba> non si può impedire che si apra in automatico all'avvio?
<krabador> apri il terminale
<daerba> devo chiudere queste finestre di avvio ogni volta che avvio linux?
<krabador> cat /var/log/apporto.log | pastebinit
<krabador> se prestassi piú attenzione a ciò che ti si dice....
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19119514/
<krabador> apport.log
<krabador> il correttore fa brutti scherzi
<daerba> ovvero?
<krabador> ovvero non apporto
<krabador> ma apport
<krabador> nel comando di prima
<krabador> apport.log
<daerba> ah
<daerba> se provo ad aggiornare tutto da terminale potrebbe servire?
<krabador> ma mandare il comando ?
<daerba> l'ho fatto oggi ma poi ho installato diverse utility
<cristian_c> daerba: vai in avvio automatico
<cristian_c> e togli la spunta da virtualbox, se presente
<krabador> e nunteseaprepiú
<daerba> scusate
<cristian_c> visto che affermi parta automaticamente all'avvio
<daerba> sono fuso
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19119785/
<krabador> alcuni sono pdfsam
<krabador> l'ultimo unity control center
<daerba> sta merda di pdfsam...
<krabador> daerba: ls -la /var/crash
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19120190/
<krabador> il più recente è appunto virtualbox
<krabador> daerba: in finestra di avvio automatico
<krabador> togli la spunta a virtualbox
<daerba> dove è questa finestra?
<daerba> krabador tu hai capito e risolto il problema ma non so dove devo togliere questa spunta...
<caveat> daerba: non l'hai impostato tu in modo che virtualbox si avvii automaticamente ad ogni reboot?
<daerba> no!
<daerba> assolutamente no!
<caveat> sembra strano, visto che non mi e` mai capitato
<caveat> che sia una caratteristica specifica su Ubuntu?
<daerba> strano...
<caveat> forse ti sei ritrovato implicitamente questo comportamento a seguito di qualche tua azione compiuta in maniera del tutto trasparente
<daerba> cioé?
<caveat> daerba: perche` tu vorresti avviarlo manualmente vbox, giusto?
<caveat> solo al bisogno
<daerba> si esattamente
<daerba> solo quando serve
<caveat> sai cos'e' dash?
<caveat> hai gnome?
<daerba> no non so nulla
<daerba> non so risponderti
<daerba> ho installato ubuntu 16.04 lts e non so altro
<caveat> daerba: dpkg -l | grep box | pastebinit
<caveat> daerba: in terminale dai   cd ~/.config/autostart
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19121278/
<caveat> daerba: in terminale dai   cd ~/.config/autostart
<tetsuya31> ciao!
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19121364/
<tetsuya31> non riesco a far andare amule da quando ho aggiornato alla 16.04
<caveat> daerba: allora prova   cd ~/Desktop/Autostart
<caveat> tetsuya31: come mai?
<daerba> stessa cosa, non va
<tetsuya31> crasha prima ancora di avviarsi
<tetsuya31> ho formattato e fatto installazione pulita e fa lo stesso
<tetsuya31> col la 15 andava benissimo
<caveat> daerba: allora prova con:   gnome-session-properties
<caveat> tetsuya31: apt-cache policy amule
<daerba> si funziona
<caveat> daerba: in che senso? Cosa vedi?
<caveat> tetsuya31: prova a lanciare amule da terminale e vedi i messaggi che da` in output
<tetsuya31> https://thepb.in/p/xGhm5GRr4mvuM
<daerba> mi rimandi il link per postare foto
<daerba> perfavore
<caveat> !image | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<tetsuya31> https://thepb.in/p/pghQ0lOKxYJuR
<daerba> http://prntscr.com/brpo4j
<caveat> tetsuya31: in terminale dai:   amule 2>&1 | pastebinit
<caveat> daerba: vedi la search bar di unity?
<daerba> cosa sarebbe?
<caveat> Click the Search button at the top of the Unity bar.
<caveat> dovresti trovare questa cosa
<tetsuya31> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19122031/
<caveat> daerba: a lato a sinistra non vedi una barra con tipo widgets
<caveat> che cliccati avviano applicazioni
<daerba> si
<daerba> non capisco cosa devo fare
<caveat> daerba: cliccare su un bottone "cerca" che dovresti vederenella parte alta di quella barra
<caveat> tetsuya31: hai letto? Dovresti vedere su quel forum o riportare il crash su quel forum
<daerba> ok ho capito
<daerba> cosa devo cercare?
<caveat> tetsuya31: dmesg -T | grep amule
<caveat> daerba: nel search box scrivi: "startup applications"
<daerba> ah ok capito
<caveat> dovrebbe apparirti qualcosa su cui cliccare
<daerba> ma riapro la stessa cosa di prima
<daerba> !
<caveat> che cosa?
<daerba> http://prntscr.com/brpo4j
<caveat> ah, quella roba gnome-session-properties?
<daerba> si
<daerba> esatto
<daerba> è la stessa finestra e nell'elenco non c'è virtualbox
<caveat> il fatto e` che li` virtualbox non compare
<daerba> tu pensavi di vedere virtualbox giusto?
<caveat> prova a cliccare su Gnome software
<caveat> gia`
<caveat> daerba: mah, credo sia meglio lasciare com'e`
<caveat> non si e` in grado di mostrare la lista di startup applications
<daerba> http://prntscr.com/brptbv
<caveat> o quantomeno in quello che si pensava potesse essere, non compare virtualbox
<daerba> provo a riavviare e vedo se succede qualcosa
<daerba> forse prima è andato qualcosa storto ma ora è tutto ok
<caveat> daerba: which virtualbox
<daerba> aspetta fammi provare
<caveat> daerba: no
<daerba> ok
<daerba> dimmi
<caveat> dai prima which virtualbox
<caveat> dovrebbe essere /usr/bin/virtualbox
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19122960/
<daerba> devo andare a nanna
<caveat> daerba: allora, in quella finestra http://paste.ubuntu.com/19122960/  dove dice Comando, scrivi /usr/bin/virtualbox
<caveat> daerba: non ne sono assolutamente sicuro, potrebbe invece essere qualcosa di spiacevole e completamente non adeguato rispetto allo scopo di ottenere vbox non avviantesi allo startup
<krabador> daerba, lo devi togliere o mettere in startup 'sto virtualbox ?
<daerba> voglio tenerlo
<daerba> mi serve
<caveat> (si`, ma lo vuole togliere dallo startup)
<krabador> e allora togli montaggi da partizioni non montate in avvio
<daerba> ma non voglio che dia messaggi di errore all'avvio
<krabador> e tienitelo cosi' com'è
<daerba> non voglio che all'avvio di linux il programma si avvii in automatico
<daerba> come si fa krabador?
<krabador> mi piace che non rispondi direttamente alle domande
<krabador> ma ci devi arrivare con un tuo ragionamento alla risposta :D
<krabador> daerba, systemctl status virtualbox | pastebinit
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19123313/
<daerba> ci pensiamo domani
<krabador> daerba, systemctl | pastebinit
<krabador> daerba, non fraintendere, ma quanti anni hai ?
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19123397/
<daerba> devo andare a dormire
<daerba> sono esausto
<caveat> eccolo qui:  boxautostart-service.service                                                            loaded active exited    vboxautostart-service.service
<daerba> lascio tutto così, domani ci ritorniamo, grazie per il vostro aiuto
<krabador> daerba, systemctl disable vboxautostart-service.service
<daerba> cosa hai trovato?
<krabador> e non ti si avvia piu'.
<daerba> scrivo nel terminale?
<krabador> daerba, no, manda una raccomandata a canonical
<krabador> e a caveat
<daerba> ?
<caveat> sembra incredibile che senza che lui ne sapesse niente, cosi` di default gli si avviasse in automatico
<caveat> addirittura sottoforma di un service systemd
<krabador> !chat | caveat e non usi neanche ubuntu
<ubot-it> caveat e non usi neanche ubuntu: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> daerba, sudo systemctl disable vboxautostart-service.service
<daerba> mi chiede la password di root
<krabador> che, se hai installato tu, sai traquillamenet
<daerba> non rischio di non poter più usare virtualbox e perdere dati?
<krabador> no,ma se sei stanco, non sentirti in dovere di accumulare ancora input.
<daerba> devo proprio andare
<daerba> mi chiede una passowrd che non so
<daerba> http://prntscr.com/brpyd7
<krabador> daerba, non puoi non saperla
<krabador> sudo apt-get install questo, quest'altro
<krabador> chiedono la stessa password
<daerba> ok
<daerba> ora riavvio e vedo se è risolto
<daerba> rieccomi
<daerba> tutto risolto
<daerba> nessun messaggio
<daerba> ora provo ad avviare virtualbox
<krabador> daerba, senti
<krabador> daerba, è la terza volta che te lo dico
<krabador> questo canale è strettamente legato al supporto di sistema, se hai bisogno di riflessioni su software vari e sul loro comportamento
<krabador> #ubuntu-it-chat è il canale per questo
<daerba> scusa
<daerba> ma non pensavo fosse virtualbox bensì ubuntu
<daerba> comunque tutto risolto
<daerba> grazie
<daerba> notte a tutti
<daerba> grazie per la pazienza
<krabador> daerba, una volta che hai inquinato il log, è inutile che ti scusi . Molto bene per il sistema
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-12
<akis24> stryx`_:  basta per oggi ...
<daerba> ciao a tutti
<daerba> ho configurato linux alla perfezione e va tutto a meraviglia ma ho solo un piccolissimo problema
<ExPBoy> quindi non va a meraviglia :)
<daerba> che in realtà ho da quando ho installato linux per la prima volta
<daerba> un problema che non credo sia grave ma mi rallenta l'avvio dell'os
<daerba> in pratica quando accendo il pc resta per un po' di tempo una pagina nera
<daerba> con esattamente questa scritta:
<krabador> "per un po' di tempo una pagina nera"
<ExPBoy> bho
<krabador> daerba, il boot è formato da diversi processi
<krabador> alcuni dei quali hanno tempi "plastici"
<daerba> la chat non mi permette di scrivere questa scritta
<ExPBoy> ?
<daerba> (/dev/sda4: clean, 273979/13139968 files, 2884610/5252288640 block)
<krabador> una scritta che il sistema non vuole si divulghi
<daerba> l'ho messa tra parentesi altrimenti la chat non mi permetteva di scriverla
<ExPBoy> sta facendo un clean hai il disco non in buona salute
<krabador> daerba, è normale, cerca di farti altri tipi di domande
<krabador> daerba, solo ieri non volevi mai toccare il terminale
<krabador> hai piano piano imparato ad amarlo
<krabador> continua su quella linea ;)
<daerba> si verissimo
<daerba> veramente!
<daerba> :(
<daerba> il disco in effetti è vecchiotto...
<ExPBoy> eh
<daerba> quindi secondo te ho il disco che sta partendo?
<daerba> personalmente non noto malfunzionamenti però, a parte questa scritta ovviamente...
<daerba> c'è modo di verificare che sda4 sia il disco di sistema e non quello dove tengo i dati?
<ExPBoy> anche no magari è solo sporchetto
<ExPBoy> e il so lo sistema da solo
<krabador> daerba, sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Carlin0> daerba, ma dicevi che è velocissimo ad avviarsi mo hai cambiato idea , e poi vedi che non è una gara
<krabador> +1
<daerba> aiiiiia
<daerba> è proprio questa partizione in uso
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19157954/
<daerba> comunque va bene
<daerba> non è il disco dati, meno male!
<daerba> c'è un modo per ripulirlo?
<krabador> daerba, il file system linux, non è come ntfs
<krabador> è gestito diversamente , senza bisogno della manutenzione che si è abituati a fare in windows
<daerba> quindi me lo devo tenere così?
<daerba> :(
<krabador> daerba, se il disco sta fisicamente andando , non ci sono manovre veramente efficaci che puoi fare
<ExPBoy> meno una: gettarlo via
<Carlin0> hai partizionato un po a katzum pure
<daerba> siete sicuri al 100% che è un problema hardware?
<daerba> come avrei dovuto partizionare?
<Carlin0> 32 gb di swap ??? ma quando mai si è visto
<krabador> daerba, non è una qustione di partizioni
<krabador> daerba, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<daerba> ho 16gb di ram! leggevo che la swap è il doppio della ram!
<ExPBoy> e con 16 giga che te ne fai della swap?
<Carlin0> daerba, e facevi una partizione estesa non ti inchiodavi in quel modo
<Carlin0> invece di 4 primarie
<krabador> daerba, hai fatto ogni tipo di domande ieri , tra cui metterti a riportare le percentuali di progresso di apt-get
<krabador> e non hai chiesto una cosa importante come il senso della swap
<krabador> in presenza di piu' di 4 gb di ram ?
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19158361/
<daerba> vedo/posso rimuoverla?
<daerba> *devo/posso
<daerba> (scusate il cell.)
<krabador> daerba, WD5000AAKS , quando l'hi preso ?
<daerba> anni fa, perché?
<krabador> anni fa significa 2 o 200
<krabador> ce la fai a rispodere o devi fare indagini?
<daerba> sto facendo indagini
<daerba> :)
<Carlin0> è spiritoso
<daerba> l'ho comperato nel 2008, ben 8 anni fa
<daerba> :)
<daerba> ho controllato veramente
<daerba> non ero spiritoso
<daerba> non mi andava di spendere 130 euro per un ssd
<ExPBoy> 8 anni?
<krabador> daerba, che della generazione dell'epoca ti sarebbe partito in 2 anni al massimo
<krabador> l'ssd
<daerba> pensavo di tenerlo ancora per 3 o 4 anni e poi di prendere un ssd non m.2 a 50 euro
<ExPBoy> daerba, stai prendendoci in giro vero?
<krabador> daerba, sei veramente sicuro che ogni volta sia /dev/sda4 la partizione segnalata ?
<krabador> daerba, il disco lo terrai fin quando vuole lui
<krabador> non fin quando vuoi tu
<daerba> il pc nuovo l'ho fatto nel 2013 ma il wd da 500 l'ho preso per il pc precedente nel 2008
<daerba> si
<daerba> al 100%
<daerba> sempre e solo /dev/sda4
<krabador> e potrebbe essere drasticamente molto prima di quanto pensi
<daerba> il disco lo tengo fin che non potrò comperare un samsung 850 da 500GB ssd sata a 50 euro
<daerba> più di 50 euro per un hd non li spendo proprio
<krabador> daerba, hai altre domande ?
<daerba> altrimenti arrivo a spendere una fortuna per il mio pc e non navigo nell'oro...
<daerba> no nessuna
<daerba> comunque siete sicuri al 100% che il problema è l'hd vecchio, poco sicuro e a rischio guasti?
<krabador> avevi detto di non avere altre domande.. .
<daerba> non mi sembrate convinti
<daerba> :)
<daerba> krabador è impossibile smentirti :)
<daerba> è comunque strano che ci sia sempre e solo sda4, se fosse il disco difettoso dovrebbero esserci anche le altre partizioni a dare problemi con il clean... la butto li da perfetto ignorante...
<Carlin0> daerba, ma fammi capire una cosa : il problema sarebbe che ci mette 2 secondi in + ad avviarsi ?
<daerba> no
<daerba> non solo quello
<daerba> ho timore che ci sia un qualche problema sotto sistemabile da terminale
<Carlin0> ti spiego una cosa ...
<daerba> ci mette 30-40 secondi non 2...
<daerba> fossero 2 secondi non avrei avuto tempo a copiare la scritta
<Carlin0> ubuntu per essere user friendly carica all'avvio parecchi servizi i quali magari non tutti vengono usati
<krabador> daerba, cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<daerba> è tutto veloce ma quando arriva quella scritta il pc si pianta per un bel pezzo, non è normale la cosa
<krabador> daerba, se fa il check di diversi giga è stra piu' che normale
<Carlin0> 40 secondi
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19159483/
<Carlin0> daerba, hai fatto una partizione da 200 gb che vai trovando
<Carlin0> vabè vado
<daerba> UUID=fed5290e-2f23-4494-8e21-d750dce235c5 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<daerba> io leggo la parola errors... mmm...
<krabador> daerba, leggi il manuale
<krabador> per vedere cosa significa ;)
<daerba> mi dai il link
<krabador> ti sono stati dati ieri
<krabador> della documentazione
<krabador> li hai persi?
<daerba> si ma ora mi creo una cartella di segnalibri
<krabador> tune2fs -l /dev/sda4 | grep Mount | pastebinit
<krabador> tune2fs -l /dev/sda4 | grep Max | pastebinit
<daerba> permesso negato
<daerba> aggiungo sudo?
<krabador> si
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19160275/
<daerba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19160309/
<daerba> (mandatemi i link per fare upload di immagini, manuali, ecc... salvo tutto in una certella di segnalibro)
<akis24> daerba: una raccomandata costa 7 euro ..  da qui arrivi al resto http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice
<daerba> per fare l'upload di immagini?
<krabador> con Maximum mount count:      -1 e come valore di pass in fstab "1" , fa il check ogni avvio
<krabador> !image | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> !wiki | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<daerba> grazie
<daerba> krabador si può risolvere?
<krabador> non è un problema
<krabador> il fatto che ti dia fastidio , è un'altro conto .
<daerba> ma da cosa è causato? ho sbagliato qualcosa nell'installazione? ho sbagliato a mettere questa swap? ho sbagliato a mettere le partizioni linux al fondo?
<daerba> il problema l'ho riscontrato fin da subito, da ubuntu appena installato quindi deve essere riconducibile al partizionamento oppure ad altro...
<krabador> il sistema fa sempre per la root il check se il file system è clean
<daerba> se dovessi reinstallare tutto faccio la home e mi dimentico della swap?
<krabador> ma fa il check completo solo se causa errori
<daerba> no il file system è ext4
<krabador> daerba, ...
<krabador> daerba, imparare linux è un obiettivo di quest'estate, per una questione scolastica ?
<daerba> è un peccato?
<krabador> no, spiega molte cose.
<daerba> è stupendo, gratuito e sarà il futuro in Cina leggevo, voglio passare a linux e dimenticarmi di Windows
<krabador> <krabador> il sistema fa sempre per la root il check se il file system è clean (verifica dello stato) , ma fa il check completo solo se trova errori (stato non clean)
<daerba> però rispondi sinceramente
<daerba> anche tu leggi questa scritta all'avvio?
<krabador> se fa SEMPRE il check completo , la questione porta ai discorsi di cui prima.
<krabador> daerba, accendi il cervello
<krabador> <krabador> il sistema fa sempre per la root il check ---> c'è sempre un messaggio di check per la root
<daerba> ok ma tu lo leggi anche sul tuo sistema?
<daerba> quando lo avevo installato in locale su virtualbox non vedevo questa scritta e si avviava molto più velocemente
<krabador> virtualbox != installazione reale
<daerba> ok
<krabador> daerba, sarebbe come paragonare il porno con una relazione
<daerba> ok
<daerba> però sono certo che il ceck lo leggo solo io...
<krabador> <krabador> <krabador> il sistema fa sempre per la root il check ---> c'è sempre un messaggio di check per la root
<krabador> !chat | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> se vuoi continuare su questa linea
<daerba> va bene lascio tutto così allora
<daerba> grazie di tutto
<daerba> forse non sembro soddisfatto perché faccio molte domande ma credetemi che non è così
<daerba> il sistema è veramente fantastico
<krabador> daerba, fai benissimo a chiederti cose, e molte, è cosi' che si impara
<krabador> ma ingnorare la documentazione e fare solo domande , non è molto costruttivo
<daerba> il problema è che non ho molto tempo per leggere la documentazione
<krabador> !chat | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<daerba> sono un utente nato su un os "con tutta la pappa pronta"
<krabador> mi dispiace, ma è veramente l'ultima volta che te lo faccio presente
<daerba> vi lascio
<daerba> vi ringrazio ancora per tutto il supporto
<daerba> vi prometto che cercerò di trovare il tempo per leggere il manuale
<daerba> non ora ma nei prossimi mesi
<daerba> ciao e grazie ancora
<GArmin> Ciao a tutti
<GArmin> ho installato Xubuntu scegliendo di criptare la partizione. E' possibile decriptare?
<cristian_c> GArmin: considerando che hai la password
<GArmin> ovviamente sì
<cristian_c> GArmin: ti sei pentito?
<GArmin> abbastanza :)
<cristian_c> hai cifrato la partizione di sistema?
<GArmin> temo di sì
<cristian_c> GArmin: non supporre , controlla
<GArmin> aspetta che apro gparted
<GArmin> f
<cristian_c> GArmin: hai criptato con lvm?
<GArmin> 487 mb ext 2 boot
<GArmin> sarebbe il dev sda1
<GArmin> dev sda2 crypt-luks 297 gb
<GArmin> ho criptato durante l'installazione
<GArmin> dev sda2 extended
<GArmin> dev sda5 crypt-luks
<GArmin> ma è la stessa dimensione
<krabador> GArmin, reinstalla fai prima
<krabador> e meglio
<GArmin> addirittura?
<krabador> si
<GArmin> e se lascio così?
<krabador> maneggiare cifratura è da esperti
<krabador> e ci sono un po' di problemi
<GArmin> me lo consigliate o lo lascio così?
<krabador> io personalmente te lo sconsiglio +
<GArmin> ok
<GArmin> ultima domandas
<GArmin> la partizione di boot la crea automaticamente?
<krabador> se non installi con cifratura eccetera,  no
<krabador> fa una sola partizione root, con dentro la home
<krabador> ed una partizione di swap
<GArmin> ok grazie
<GArmin> provvedo con reinstallazione
<krabador> GArmin, la boot, è dentro la root
<GArmin> ma da come ve la sto raccontando è tutta una unica partizione?
<krabador> GArmin, a meno di non avere condizioni particolari, l'installer , se gli si fa installare tutto in default, fa una root ed una swap
<krabador> dentro la root c'è boot home ,e tante altre cosette
<GArmin> ok grazie
<GArmin> il problema è che non so se l'hd era già partizionato in origine
<krabador> GArmin, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<GArmin> partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary
<GArmin> con gparted non si evince?
<daerba> il task manager su linux come si ottiene?
<daerba> vorrei vedere l'uso delle risorse se possibile
<akis24> daerba: menu → sistema → gestore dei processi  oppure dai top dal terminale
<daerba> non c'è una combinazione di tasti?
<akis24> daerba: stavo per dirti torna a winz  da terminale comunque se vuoi vedere tutti i processi attivi ps aux
<akis24> daerba: top visualizza solo i processi che impegnano piu' ram o cpu
<krabador> !wiki | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !comandi | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> !bash | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: bash is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Programmazione/LinguaggioBash
<daerba> ok grazie
<daerba> ciao
<Mr_Pan> ubuntu, forse meglio se coambi nick giusto per non generare caos...
<Mr_Pan> ok :D
<Guest5056> ok
<Guest5056> scusa ma non riesco ad avviare il pc 64 bit con il cd che ho scraicato
<Guest5056> mi sai aiutare
<Guest5056> va be ciao
<Mr_Pan> Guest5056,
<Mr_Pan> che fretta ....
<Nadir32> Buongiorno
<Nadir32> Io avrei un problema, quando ho messo "wobbly windows" con Compiz, mi è sparito il launcher,
<Nadir32> Non è in modalità "auto-hide" quindi dovrebbe apparire
<Nadir32> Ho riavviato ma il problema persiste, non posso fare nulla in questo stato.
<Skuff> Salve, il mio problema: dopo l'ultimo update il software centre e' sparito. Se lo apro mi visualizza una pagina con una sorta di pubblicita di mozilla firefox.
<Skuff> Salve, come non detto, non mi ero accorto che mi chiedeva un altro update, ora funziona. E' completamente diverso da com'era prima ma c'e'. Perfetto.
<dalchi> ciao
<krabador> !ciao | dalchi
<ubot-it> dalchi: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<dalchi> posso chiedere aiuto qui?
<krabador> sul sistema ubuntu si
<dalchi> ok
<krabador> !chiedi | dalchi
<ubot-it> dalchi: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<krabador> !dettagli | dalchi
<ubot-it> dalchi: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<dalchi> vorrei connettermi al wi fi di casa mia, ma non trovo il modo
<dalchi> ho provato a trovare la soluzione guardando le guide sulla wikia ma nulla
<krabador> !dettagli | dalchi
<ubot-it> dalchi: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<dalchi> ho ubuntu 16.04, non trovo il menu per connettermi al wi fi
<dalchi> da terminale mi trova il network controller
<krabador> connettilo ad un cavo lan
<krabador> entra qui
<dalchi> purtroppo non ho cavi lan in casa.....
<krabador> dalchi, serve il risultato di comandi dal terminale
<krabador> o ti procuri un cavo lan
<krabador> oppure fai un file di testo con il risultato di sudo lshw -C network
<krabador> di cui fai un pastebin
<krabador> !pastebin | dalchi
<ubot-it> dalchi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<krabador> ed incolli qui l'indirizzo web.
<dalchi> ho capito, allora ritorno quando trovo un cavo, non vi faccio perdere altro tempo, grazie mille per ora
<krabador> dalchi, se hai una broadcom, come scheda wireless, puoi seguire questo
<krabador> !broadcom | dalchi
<ubot-it> dalchi: Dispositivi senza fili Broadcom http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<nicolac> ciao vorrei sapere come avere i permessi di amministrazione per cambiare riga in una cartella di sane.d
<Carlin0> con sudo
<nicolac> si ma poi dovrei aprire il file di testo
<nicolac> mi serve una interfaccia grafica non da termile
<Carlin0> ubuntu ?
<nicolac> 16.04
<Carlin0> sudo gedit /path/dele/file/da/aprire
<nicolac> grazie
<binbunban> buonasera
<binbunban> ho installato linux su un disco da 1tb meccanico
<binbunban> 500gb sono però destinati ad un altro operavit system
<binbunban> linux sembra funzionare a meraviglia
<Mr_Pan> binbunban, ?
<binbunban> per la verità sono sorpreso di trovare questa professionalità su un os completamente gratuito
<binbunban> ho riscontrato un solo problema sui backup
<binbunban> uso da tempo Acronis
<binbunban> nonostante i due sistemi occupino in totale 100GB
<binbunban> il .tib finale compresso risulta essere di 300GB
<binbunban> invece dei 60GB che mi attendevo di trovare
<binbunban> ovviamente questo accade solo quando faccio il backup di linux
<binbunban> come se linux occupasse 250GB
<Carlin0> !info acronis
<ubot-it> Package acronis does not exist in xenial
<binbunban> ho installato la versione 16.04 e la domanda è questa
<Carlin0> dove lo hai preso sto acronis ?
<krabador> acronis?
<binbunban> il vostro os è compatibile con il mio software di backup? (altri hanno già registrato un problema simile?)
<Carlin0> rispondi alle domande binbunban
<binbunban> è un software che ho preso da un'azienda dove lavoro
<Mr_Pan> binbunban, ma da dove fai il backup ?  Acronis è per windows...
<binbunban> da dvd
<Carlin0> quindi fai backup da windows
<binbunban> no acronis non è per windows!
<binbunban> sono molti anni che uso acronis per win e linux
<Carlin0> vabbè cmq binbunban non si da supporto a software che non proviene dai repo
<binbunban> allora nulla
<Carlin0> !info rsync
<ubot-it> rsync (source: rsync): fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.1-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 733 kB
<binbunban> cosa significa !info rsync?
<Carlin0> rsync è un software per backup presente nei repo
<binbunban> per avere un consiglio su un software che sostituisca acronis, ovviamente gratuito, devo usare la chat libera o questo canale?
<binbunban> Carlin0 mi serve un software che funzioni da dvd se possibile
<krabador> binbunban, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BackupDelSistema
<krabador> buona lettura
<krabador> puoi usare una live, per ""mi serve un software che funzioni da dvd se possibile"
<binbunban> in ubuntu 16.04 è presente?
<binbunban> bene, proverò il vostro prodotto, grazie di tutto
<binbunban> buona serata
<krabador> Carlin0, voglio proprio vedere , se il tuo prodotto non funziona.
<nicolac> ciao io ho lo stesso problema di http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum2/Thread-RISOLTO-Ubuntu-14-04-LTS-e-Fastweb-Problemi-WI-FI ma ho una schedaRTL8111/8168/8411 come faccio a sapere se il driver che ho installato va bene?
<krabador> nicolac, ciao apri il terminale
<krabador> nicolac, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> nicolac, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19211441
<krabador> nicolac, non viene rilevata nessuna integrata
<krabador> ma una usb
<krabador> è con quella usb che hai problemi ?
<nicolac> con tutte
<krabador> nicolac, nessuna integrata viene rilevata, quindi da qui non si puo' dire se hai una "RTL8111/8168/8411"
<nicolac> ho confuso la scheda di rete scusa
<krabador> cioè, hai quella come ethernet , ma di cosa tu abbia come integrata, non si sa
<krabador> integrata wireless
<nicolac> no la usb
<Carlin0> rsync lo uso dalla notte dei tempi
<nicolac> ho la usb Asus N13
<krabador> nicolac, hai postato un link di un forum in cui parlano di un problema, che , se non hai lo stesso hardware, non ti riguarda per niente
<krabador> nicolac, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<krabador> Carlin0, hai convinto l'utente ad usare "il tuo prodotto" , tienilo in considerazione, quando ti farà causa
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19211973/
<Carlin0> e deve avere pure la gui mi pare
<Carlin0> !info grsync
<ubot-it> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1 (xenial), package size 127 kB, installed size 700 kB
<krabador> nicolac, sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> nicolac, sudo apt-get -y install git linux-headers-generic build-essential dkms | pastebinit
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19212926/
<krabador> nicolac, l'altro ?
<nicolac> ne ho visto uno
<Carlin0> 23:05:31<krabador> nicolac, sudo apt-get -y install git linux-headers-generic build-essential dkms | pastebinit
<Carlin0> magari è caduto
<krabador> si, probabile
<nicolac> ho riavviato perchè ho eseguito questa procedura
<krabador> nicolac, dopo di quello, sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<nicolac> http://askubuntu.com/questions/456759/asus-usb-n13-wireless-adapter-problems-with-ubuntu-14-04
<krabador> nicolac, vuoo
<krabador> *i
<krabador> per favore
<krabador> dare i comandi ?
<krabador> altrimenti segui quello che ti pare, ti dico subito, qui ci sono 38°
<krabador> magari ci scappa che impari qualcosa
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19213530/
<nicolac> Sabato mi si è bloccata  la reinstallazione di 16.04 e ho perso tutte le configurazioni
<krabador> nicolac, "<nicolac> ho riavviato perchè ho eseguito questa procedura " ---> mi dispiace, adesso ti metti a testare se funziona
<nicolac> certo :-)
<nicolac> speriamo che abbia risolto
<nicolac> sempre chiedere a voi potrebbe risultare anche pesante
<krabador> qui non si sta a controllare quello che fannno gli utenti , mentre gli si stanno indicando strade ben precise
<krabador> nicolac, infatti accomodati anche fuori, visto che sei entrato a chiedere, facendo con l'altra mano altre cose, che potevano causare problemi con altro consigliato qui
<krabador> abbi almeno la decenza di dirlo prima .
<nicolac> hai ragione Kabrador ma volevo ricorrere a una soluzione
<krabador> "hai ragione ma" te lo tieni fuori di qui
<krabador> ok ?
<nicolac> ho capito la linea
<krabador> nicolac, approfondiscila anche qui http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-13
<Jack_000> Ciao
<Jack_000> Sapete se il LUG Svizzera esiste amcora?
<krabador> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Jack_000> krabador: questo non è inerente?
<daniele__> Buongiorno, Kubuntu 16.04 mi da un problema con la scheda wirless ogni tanto perde il segnale (come se si disattivasse) e devo fare refresh 3/4 volte prima che ricarichi la pagina
<daniele__> Mi potete aiutare a capire se è u problema di driver e come rislverlo? con mint non lo faceva
<ExPBoy> daniele__, dire con mint non lo faceva non risolve il problema, detto questo che scheda wifi hai?
<Andrea1971> Buongiorno a tutti, ho installato Xubuntu in LVM e ad ogni avvio/riavvio noto la seguente dicitura: lvmetad is not active yet using direct activation during sysinit
<Andrea1971> Come risolvere?
<daniele__> ExPBoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19259448/  Bhè, può essere utile a capire che non è un problema HW, no?
<ExPBoy> no
<krabador> Andrea1971, cosa c'è scritto dopo sysinit
<ExPBoy> daniele quindi hai una wifi intel
<daniele__> Ok, allora mi fa sto difetto anche se sono sotto al router, kubuntu 16.04. Mi potete aiutare, grazie?
<krabador> eeeeh skylake ...
<daniele__> Me l'avete già detto...
<ExPBoy> !wifi | daniele__
<ubot-it> daniele__: wireless is Sezione dedicata ai disposivi senza fili: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili - Risoluzione problemi comuni legati al WiFi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/GuidaWiFi
<daniele__> ma quello non è il processore?
<daniele__> L' architettura
<daniele__> che c'entra il modulo wifi?
<ExPBoy> daniele__, evidentemente se ti è stato già detto sarà proprio così
<krabador> Andrea1971, per favore, riporta il messaggio per intero
<ExPBoy> Network controller: Intel Corporation Intel Dual Band Wireless-AC 3165 Plus Bluetooth (rev 99)
<daniele__> pensavo che l' architettura riguardasse il processore, non sapevo ci fossero schede di rete con architettura skylake
<daniele__> Cmq grazie, asetterò
<Andrea1971> krabador: /dev/mapper/server--vg-root: clean xxx/xxx files, xxx/xxx blocks
<ExPBoy> daniele__, se leggi la guida che ti ho postato risolvi
<daniele__> provo!
<ExPBoy> ok
<krabador> Andrea1971, Andrea1971 sudo apt-get install  pastebinit
<ExPBoy> che sono xxxx?
<krabador> Andrea1971, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Andrea1971> krabador: non ho connessi0ne internet ora :(
<ExPBoy> ?
<Andrea1971> ExPBoy: ho messo le xxx al posto delle cifre
<krabador> Andrea1971, a piu' tardi allora
<Andrea1971> ok krabador, grazie
<ExPBoy> Andrea1971, ok
<daniele__> ExPBoy:  Provo con il pacchetto Compact Wirless?
<Andrea1971> ma eventualmente si può disabilitare l'lvm?
<krabador> Andrea1971, non conveniva proprio impostarlo , da inesperto
<krabador> Andrea1971, ma torna quando hai rete, in modo che con i dati che invii, si puo' diagnosticare il discorso
<Andrea1971> ok, grazie
<anna__> buongiorno sul mio pc (asus x551)ho installato ubuntu 14.04, vorrei installare ubuntu 16.04, ma non riesco a settare il bios per installare la nuova versione.ho provato con chiavetta usb poi anche con dvd masterizzato iso, ma al riavvio non mi prende ne uno ne l'altro.nel bios non sono capace di settarlo.
<Mr_Pan> anna__, come hai creato la chiavetta ?
<Mr_Pan> anna__, hai crato la chiavetta/dvd da windows o da ubuntu  ?
<anna__> Mr_Pan, la chiavetta l'ho creata con unetbootin
<Mr_Pan> !usb
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<anna__> Mr_Pan, da ubuntu
<Mr_Pan> anna
<Andrea1971> Ri-buonasera a tutti
<Andrea1971> ho reinstallato xubuntu senza lvm ed ho eliminato alla radice il problema
<Andrea1971> ora ho un ultimo dubbio: utilizzare o meno una sd card per lo swap
<glpiana> Andrea1971, no
<anna__> buongiorno sul mio pc (asus x551)ho installato ubuntu 14.04, vorrei installare ubuntu 16.04, ma non riesco a settare il bios per installare la nuova versione.ho provato con chiavetta usb poi anche con dvd masterizzato iso, ma al riavvio non mi prende ne uno ne l'altro.nel bios non sono capace di settarlo.ho provato anche a lasciare inserita la chiavetta usb (creata con unetbootin)e il dvd masterizzato iso, ma il live n
<anna__> on parte
<Andrea1971> gipiana: ho un netbook datato con 1 gb di ram saldato sulla mb e dunque non upgradabile
<glpiana> !usb | Andrea1971
<ubot-it> Andrea1971: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> !usbwin | anna__
<ubot-it> anna__: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<glpiana> !usb | anna__
<ubot-it> anna__: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<glpiana> Andrea1971, la swap e la ram son cose diverse
<Andrea1971> non sono collegate?
<glpiana> Andrea1971, la partizione di swap va fatta sul disco, non su sd o altro
<Andrea1971> ma la fa automaticamente il SO durante l'installazione?
<glpiana> Andrea1971, sì
<Andrea1971> dunque sarei apposto :)
<Mr_Pan> anna__, devi disabilitare Secure Boot nel bios
<Mr_Pan> anna__, e impostare la usb come prima periferica di avvio
<anna__> glpiana, ma io la chiavetta usb l'ho gia creata correttamente e anche testata su un'altro pc e funziona.
<Mr_Pan> anna__, dal manuale ho letto che all'accensione puoi tenere premuto ESC fino a che non esce il menu dove scegliere la periferica di avvio desiderata
<anna__> Mr_Pan, adesso provo
<peppe7> buongiorno sono riuscito ad installare ubuntu 16.04 su (asus p 551c)ho completato l'installazione ma al riavvio mi appare una schermata nera con scritto: GNU GRUB version 2.02 beta2-9ubuntu1.7 e poi sotto minimal bash-like line editing ecc.....
<peppe7> e non riesco a visualizzare il SO
<peppe7> minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions.Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions.      e poi sotto  grub
<peppe7> >
<paolol> buongiorno,vorrei installare ubuntu al posto di windows10 su un portatile lenovo G50.Pensavo fosse possibile,ma purtroppo non riesco ad installarlo da dvd(UBUNTU14.04 LTS)
<daerba> ciao mi ricordate come si fa un aggiornamento di tutto l'OS da terminale?
<daerba> temo che l'ubuntu software non funzioni ancora
<daerba> os + software se possibile
<paolo2> ciao a tutti
<paolo2> ho un problema con ubuntu 16.04 mai avuto prima
<f843d0> !ciao | paolo2
<ubot-it> paolo2: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<f843d0> !dettagli | paolo2
<ubot-it> paolo2: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<krabador> paolo2, che gusto ci sarebbe se il sistema desse sempre gli stessi problemi
<paolo2> allora lo uso da una settimana e andava alla grande..oggi ho dovuto formattare, ho formattato e non va piu la ethernet
<krabador> " ho formattato" ---> ovvero ?
<krabador> paolo2, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<paolo2> ho reinstallato sia ubuntu che windows in dualboot
<krabador> paolo2, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<krabador> paolo2, cosa hai installato prima?
<paolo2> windows poi ubuntu
<krabador> e prevalentemente , in in pc con uefi, senza, notebook, fisso...
<krabador> quante cose ce devi dì...
<paolo2> ho un fisso con scheda ASROCK h97
<paolo2> bios uefi
<krabador> quale windows hai reinstallato ?
<paolo2> 8.1 sempre avuto quello! non capisco...non mi funziona nemmeno su ubuntu lanciato da chiavetta in live
<krabador> <krabador> paolo2, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> <krabador> paolo2, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<paolo2> ora provo
<krabador> non è un tentativo, devi dare questi 2 comandi su ubuntu connessa ad internet
<krabador> e postare il link prodotto dal secondo
<paolo2> e il punto e che non saprei come connetterlo a internet se non con il cavo
<paolo2> potrei provare collegando il galaxy come modem funzionerebbe?
<krabador> paolo2, si
<krabador> paolo2, da dove stai scrivendo adesso?
<paolo2> dal galaxy appunto
<paolo2> perfetto ora posso dare i comandi a terminale
<krabador> connettiti qui da ubuntu allora
<krabador> e fai prima
<krabador> paolo2, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> paolo2, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<paolo2> con il primo mi dice
<paolo2> impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<krabador> paolo2, sudo lshw -C network | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> paolo2, in mezzo all'output avrai un url
<krabador> incolla quello, e solo quello, qui
<paolo2> https://ptpb.pw/qNPm
<paolo2> ecco fatto
<krabador> paolo2, ip link | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> rfkill list | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<paolo2> inserisco il primo poi il secondo?
<krabador> ...
<paolo2> pardon non sono un esperto XD
<krabador> uno alla volta , vai tranquillo
<krabador> in questo caso puoi indifferentemente mandare uno o l'altro prima
<krabador> puoi fare la conta, se vuoi .
<paolo2> ah ti devo rimandare l'url?
<paolo2> https://ptpb.pw/9bVs questo è il primo
<paolo2> https://ptpb.pw/ge4- e il secondo
<krabador> paolo2, rfkill list unblock all
<krabador> rfkill list | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> che devi incollare qui , del secondo ?
<paolo2> https://ptpb.pw/ge4-
<krabador> pero', evita di prendere per il culo
<paolo2> non volevi il secondo? scusa non ti ho capito
<krabador> devi rimandarlo
<paolo2> se sei più chiaro è meglio
<krabador> non rimandarmi quello che hai mandato prima
<krabador> paolo2, ti sto mandando i comandi in cascata, piu' chiaro di cosi' , non è formalmente possibile
<paolo2> ok come devo procedere?
<krabador> paolo2, torna qualche messaggio indietro
<krabador> e manda i comandi che ti ho appena scritto
<paolo2> rfkill list unblock all
<paolo2> da questo in poi?
<krabador> paolo2, ti serve qualcuno che li mandi per te?
<krabador> susu, un po' di concentrazione.
<paolo2> sto facendo come dici tu
<krabador> beh, non proprio
<paolo2> https://ptpb.pw/ge4- e mi da di nuovo questo url
<krabador> concentrati.
<krabador> rfkill list unblock all
<krabador> rfkill list | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> di nuovo, allora.
<paolo2> uguale
<paolo2> https://ptpb.pw/ge4-
<paolo2>  https://ptpb.pw/ge4- idem ho riprovato due volte
<krabador> paolo2, rfkill unblock wifi
<krabador> rfkill list | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> paolo2, in questo momento il cavo lan è attaccato ?
<paolo2> https://ptpb.pw/LtcC ecco
<paolo2> si
<cristian_c> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN Soft blocked: no Hard blocked: no
<krabador> si con l'ultimo ha sbloccato
<krabador> paolo2, potresti gentilmente mandare anche l'altro comando ?
<paolo2> https://ptpb.pw/qNPm
<paolo2> si ecco
<cristian_c> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=rndis_host
<krabador> paolo2, df -h | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<cristian_c> logical name: enx020a50056366
<cristian_c> ma non è la ethernet
<krabador> cristian_c, "ha connesso con telefono "
<paolo2> https://ptpb.pw/Ctpw
<paolo2> ecco
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> ah, quindi ethernet emulato su usb, suppongo
<paolo2> si uso il galaxy come modem momentaneamente
<krabador> paolo2, iwconfig | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<paolo2> https://ptpb.pw/xgnR
<krabador> paolo2, hai connessioni wireless da provare ?
<paolo2> non so, ho la scheda wifi nel pc ma non la uso perchè son troppo distante dal modem e ho appunto il cavo lungo fino al modem
<krabador> un cavo di 400 metri
<paolo2> eh piu o meno
<krabador> ma hai una wireless da provare, o non sai se ce l'hai ?
<paolo2> perche su windows non riesco neanche a vedere un video di youtube se no
<paolo2> si
<paolo2> ce l'ho ce l'ho
<krabador> paolo2, fa una cosa, spegni (non riavviare) la macchina, avvia windows, usa la connessione ethernet, disabilitala in win, riabilitala, spegni la macchina (non riavviare) , fa partire ubuntu , e torna qui
<paolo2> ok faccio subito
<paolo2> ti ringrazio intanto
<paolo2> eccomi, niente da fare
<paolo2> su windows funziona e su ubuntu niente
<paolo2> sta ethernet
<krabador> ifconfig | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> sudo lshw -C network | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<paolo2> https://ptpb.pw/USYZ
<cristian_c> enp0s25 è 'running'
<paolo2> https://ptpb.pw/qNPm
<krabador> paolo2, il cavo è sempre attaccato, si ?
<paolo2> si attaccato
<krabador> paolo2, ip link enp0s25 set down
<krabador> paolo2, ip link enp0s25 set up
<krabador> lshw -C network | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> anzi, dopo il secondo ,stacca il cavo, riattaccalo, e poi manda il terzo
<paolo2> ok
<paolo2> https://ptpb.pw/atxv fatto
<paolo2> mi è comparso in alto a sinistra connessione stabilita, quindi ora dovrebbe funzionare?
<daerba> ciao a tutti
<krabador> paolo2, si
<paolo2> quindi stacco il telefono e provo
<daerba> ubuntu non mi legge il lettore 5.25 sata di hard disk
<daerba> come posso fare?
<krabador> daerba, " il lettore 5.25 sata"
<krabador> o parli chiaro, o lo porti da un'esorcista.
<paolo2> niente non mi funge :O
<daerba> è una periferica 5.25 con connessione sata che legge hard disk
<krabador>  è una periferica 5.25
<krabador> stai continuando a non dire niente
<krabador> paolo2, non sei uscito
<paolo2> sono qua.. ho tolto il cavo del galaxy ho provato a navigare e mi da nessuna connessione
<krabador> paolo2, se sei qui con il galaxy come modemo, non sei uscito
<krabador> quindi non si è mai staccata
<daerba> aspetta che vi faccio vedere il marchingegno
<paolo2> ah riprovo allora
<daerba> quando lo vedrete ne comprerete uno uguale
<daerba> pure voi
<krabador> !chat | daerba
<ubot-it> daerba: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> daerba, qui magari c'è interesse per hardware funzionante in linux
<daerba> https://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00NHH5L16/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
<paolo2> niente
<daerba> non so come montarlo
<paolo2> ho provato anche con il browser di ubuntu, non solo con firefox ma niente
<krabador> paolo2, allora, spegni la macchina, accedi a bios, setta impostazioni di default, salva , riavvia, torna in bios, setta quello che ti serve, controllando ethernet ed altre periferiche che usi, e la giusta sequenza di avvio, salva , torna in ubuntu
<paolo2> ok provo e spero
<krabador> paolo2, se non va, disabilita secure boot, e prova.
<paolo2> eccomi
<paolo2> niente :(
<cristian_c> paolo2:
<cristian_c> paolo2: esattamente, spiga tutto quello che hai provato negli ultimi minuti
<paolo2> allora, sono collegato tramite il galaxy come modem e ho provato su windows se c'è l'ethernet e funziona
<paolo2> su ubuntu no
<paolo2> ho provato da chiavetta live di ubuntu se funziona
<paolo2> nemmeno da li
<paolo2> connessione assente mi dice sia firefox che il browser di ubuntu
<paolo2> ah e ho staccato, riattaccato il cavo, spento e acceso il modem
<cristian_c> paolo2: 'negli ultimi minuti'
<cristian_c> non prima
<paolo2> ah sorry! mi è stato consigliato di mettere le impostazioni di default al bios e l'ho fatto
<paolo2> poi spegnerlo riaccenderlo e entrare su ubuntu e vedere se andava, ma niente
<cristian_c> paolo2: ti è stato detto di provare anche altro
<paolo2> sisi di settare il boot e
<paolo2> controllare le periferiche varie
<paolo2> già fatto
<cristian_c> paolo2: 'settare il boot'?
<paolo2> si quale sistema avviare per primo
<paolo2> c'era da sempre ubuntu e ho lasciato ubuntu
<paolo2> ho paura che pure riformattando continuerà a non funzionare la ethernet
<paolo2> dato che non va neanche dalla chiavetta live
<cristian_c> paolo2: no, in realtà ti era stato detto di fare anche altro
<cristian_c> ma forse ti era sfuggito
<paolo2> non so forse ho spento troppo in fretta il pc o mi è sfuggito
<paolo2> cmq in ogni caso è risolvibile?? perchè se penso che sia la scheda madre di nuovo la butto via... non è il primo grave problema che mi da
<cristian_c> krabador> paolo2, se non va, disabilita secure boot, e prova.
<cristian_c> Quit: paolo2 [Client Quit]
<cristian_c> paolo2: che mobo è?
<paolo2> secureboot era già disattivato prima, ed è disattivato adesso
<paolo2> la mobo è una asrock h97 pro 4 pagata 70 euri
<cristian_c> paolo2: 16.04?
<paolo2> si ubuntu 16.04 64 bit
<cristian_c> paolo2: ma l'hai provata in live la connessione?
<paolo2> si avevo ancora la chiavetta con l'installazione pronta e l'ho provata prima, ma niente
<cristian_c> paolo2: ok, fai una prova
<cristian_c> paolo2: scarica la 14.04 e fai un test in live
<cristian_c> vedi se la ethenet ti permette di stabilire la connessione
<paolo2> mmh ok proverò anche cosi
<paolo2> ti ringrazio
<cristian_c> paolo2: facci sapere
<cristian_c> se ci sono differena3
<cristian_c> differenze
<paolo2> sisi provo sia la 15 che ho gia sia la 14.04 che scaricherò
<paolo2> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-14
<crima73> i have micro sd Sandisk ultra can not see at my pc ubuntu16.04
<crima73> help me please
<maxlauda> salve a tutti
<krabador> laudadio?
<maxlauda> avrei bisogno di un aiutino
<maxlauda> ma va
<maxlauda> te pare?!
<maxlauda> ;)
<maxlauda> ho un file .txt che contiene NUMERO VIRGOLA URL
<krabador> chiedi pure
<maxlauda> tra numero virgola e url non c'è spazio
<maxlauda> avrei bisogno di ottenere solo un txt con l'url
<krabador> ok allora #ubuntu-it-chat
<maxlauda> ho provado con sed ma non sono in grado
<maxlauda> ok tnx anyway
<krabador> di niente
<Martino> Ciao a tutti. Ho un grosso problema da risolvere. Oggi ho installato Ubuntu su un pc in cui era installato windows 10. Tra le impostazioni di installazione ho selezionato di installare ubuntu parallelamente a windows, e l'installazione è andata a buon fine. (Per quanto riguarda il partizionamento dell'hard disk, l'ho fatto manualmente). Il grande p
<Martino> roblema consiste nel fatto che è stata formattata la partizione di boot di windows, e quindi windows non si avvia più. C'è qualche modo per risolvere? Grazie in anticipo
<Mr_Pan> Martino, perchè non hai lasciato fare in automatico le partizioni?
<Mr_Pan> forse devi chidere su ##windows
<Martino> l'unica cosa che ho "modificato" era la dimensione delle partizione, a parte quello ho lasciato fare tutto in automatico. Comunque grazie mille lo stesso! Adesso chiedo su windows
<krabador> Martino, se hai scelto "installa a fianco" è impossibile lo scenario di cui parlo
<krabador> *i
<krabador> se hai maneggiato partizioni , dipende da cosa hai fatto.
<Martino> #krabador scusami...hai scritto "lo scenario di cui parlo"...ma non hai detto niente al di fuori di questo ultimo messaggio....intendevi scrivere "parli"...intendendo "lo scenario di cui io, Martino, avevo parlato"? Oppure mi sono perso un messaggio? (lo paleso qui tra parentesi...questo messaggio non è ironico o per criticare, è solo per capire co
<Martino> sa avevi scritto....non mi permetterei mai di criticare qualcuno che sta cercando di aiutarmi)
<Martino> niente...semplicemente durante la fase di installazione, mi si apre una finestra con scritto "queste partizioni (e mi elenca tre partizioni) sono state eliminate"
<krabador> Martino, l'installer di ubuntu, ha un'opzione "installa ubuntu a fianco di windows" che permette all'utente di installare ubuntu senza che windows venga toccato , e tramite una schermata all'avvio, scegliere cosa caricare
<Martino> infatti...ho installato ubuntu con quell'opzione lì
<krabador> se si sceglie tale opzione, viene fatto scegliere all'utente quando spazio deve occupare ubuntu, del disponibile nel pc, e l'installer ridimensiona una partizione e crea quella per ubuntu
<krabador> Martino, alla fine di tale procedura è impossibile che windows sparisca
<Martino> l'unica cosa che ho toccato è stata aumentare il volume della partizione di ubuntu
<krabador> o che vengano cancellate cose che lo riguardino
<Martino> comunque windows c'è ancora, semplicemente non riesco ad avviarlo
<krabador> "non riesco ad avviarlo " va contestualizzato
<Martino> guarda...non so cosa dirti...quelle sono le cose che ho fatto...non so cosa altro dirti
<Martino> spiego meglio il contesto
<Martino> ubuntu funziona perfettamente, e fin qui ci siamo
<krabador> hai una schermata tipo questa https://buzzcodington.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/grub.jpg
<krabador> in avvio della macchina ^
<krabador> ?
<Martino> se spengo e riavvio il pc, mi si apre la schermata grub (che mi hai appena mostrato, solo che lo sfondo è viola...vabbe non cambia niente). se seleziono ubuntu, questo si avvia senza problemi, se invece seleziono windows mi appare una schermata con scritto impossibile eseguire il boot e mi ritorna sulla schermata di grub
<krabador> "quelle sono le cose che ho fatto...non so cosa altro dirti" ---> "come" con precisione, sarebbe un buon inizio
<Martino> ti ho detto cosa ho fatto...ho seguito le impostazioni, sono arrivato alla scelta di installare ubuntu a fianco di windows oppure di sovrascrivere quest'ultimo, ho selezionato l'opzione di installarlo a fianco di windows; poi mi è stato richiesto se volevo partizionare manualmente o automaticamente il disco rigido, io ho fatto automaticamente, ho s
<Martino> elezionato la dimensione che desideravo (150 GB), e mi si è aperta una finsestra con scritto che il processo avrebbe potuto metterci un po di tempo. poi mi si è aperta un'altra finestra con scritto che avrei dovuto eliminare una partizione (e mi ha detto il nome), e io ho selezionato annulla; ho reimmesso le impostazioni di formattazione che avevio
<Martino>  già selezionato prima (e che ho gia scritto in questo messaggio), l'installer ha fatto il partizionamento in automatico e stavolta non mi è apparsa nessuna finestra. quindi mi ha chiesto di impostare fuso orario e quant'altro, mi ha detto di riavviare, e poi si è aperto ubuntu
<krabador> "poi mi si è aperta un'altra finestra con scritto che avrei dovuto eliminare una partizione (e mi ha detto il nome)" ---> ?
<Martino> non mi ricordo il nome della partizione che mi ha detto di eliminare
<Martino> la finestra recava scritto: "eliminare la partizione <nome_partizione>?"
<krabador> Martino, stai scrivendo da ubuntu?
<Martino> nono da windows 10 col mio pc fisso
<Martino> ma comunque ho il portatile con ubuntu acceso e a portata di mano
<krabador> Martino, entra qui da li
<Martino> okok
<Martino> ah...come faccio a rientrare su questa chat?
<krabador> come sei entrato adesso?
<Martino> ok
<Martino> provo
<krabador> Martino / Tino
<Tino> si sono io
<krabador> Tino, apri il terminale, digita sudo apt-get update
<krabador> invio
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> questo, non il penultimo, a cui manca un pezzo
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<Tino> scusami..quale dei quattro che hai scritto?
<krabador> gli ultimi 2 produrranno un indirizzo web, incollali qui
<Tino> ok
<krabador> Tino, tutti tranne il secondo, come ti ho spiegato
<krabador> Tino, spetta
<krabador> evitiamo problemi
<Tino> ok
<krabador> sudo apt-get update
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> questi.
<Tino> comunque un tizio inglese sulla chat di windows mi dice che posso ripristinare la partizione di boot
<Tino> ok ora faccio
<krabador> Tino, puoi anche andare in un centro assistenza, se è per questo
<Tino> nono
<Tino> intanto provo come dite voi
<krabador> e perchè^
<Tino> perchè se riesco a risolvere tutto senza spendere soldi è meglio...
<krabador> Tino, è incostituzionale, rivolgersi ad un centro assistenza per un guasto hardware?
<Tino> al massimo reinstallo windows
<krabador> Tino, e se lo dicesse anche tuo datore di lavoro, pensando a te?
<Tino> nono anzi esistono per questo
<Tino> in che senso se me lo dicesse il mio datore di lavoro?
<krabador> "<Tino> perchè se riesco a risolvere tutto senza spendere soldi è meglio... "
<krabador> se lo dicesse anche tuo datore di lavoro, pensando a te?
<Tino> ahn...capito
<Tino> guarda che ti stavo solo chiedendo una mano a risolvere questo problema
<krabador> Tino, sei nel canale di supporto ad ubuntu , dal quale stai ricevendo supporto sul fronte ubuntu della questione
<krabador> nel quale hai messo di mezzo indifferentemente "<Tino> comunque un tizio inglese sulla chat di windows mi dice che posso ripristinare la partizione di boot"
<Tino> sulla chat ##windows
<krabador> il che , considerando che sto seguendo una linea ben precisa, per diagnosticare il discorso e segnalarti una procedura, è discretamente scorretto
<krabador> ora mi devo allontanare.
<Tino> quella in cui tu, #krabador , mi hai indirizzato
<Tino> nono...la chat è sempre quella del supporto ubunti
<Tino> non è quella della microsoft...non me lo sognerei mai di farlo
<piss46> buongiorno a tutti , sono un po spratico , ho' scaricato l'ubuntu 16.04 in file ISO pero' non so' con cosa devo aprirlo ed installarlo , mi date una dritta per cortesia? grazie anticipatamente
<akis24> piss46: devi masterizzare il file .iso scaricato su dvd come file immagine
<akis24> !iso | piss46
<ubot-it> piss46: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<akis24> !installazione | piss46
<ubot-it> piss46: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<piss46> a ok grazie, ma ci sarebbe un altro modo visto che sto utilizzando un pc asus da 10 pollici senza cd o dvd??
<akis24> piss46: puoi crearti una usb anche ..
<akis24> !usbwin | piss46
<ubot-it> piss46: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<piss46> con chiavetta
<akis24> piss46: si esattamente
<piss46> ok provo!!! grazie non mi abbandonate, provo subito grazie
<akis24> piss46:  resta inteso che se usi una usb dovrai impostare dal bios  lachiavetta usb come prima periferica di avvio
<akis24> di nulla
<piss46> azzzz e chi si ricorda come si entra nel bios ahahahahah
<piss46> allora scusatemi ma sono 0+0 = 0 allora io adesso inserisco la chiavetta usb , dopo devo prendere il file .ISO ed metterlo dentro la chiavetta??? giusto
<akis24> piss46:  devi usare il programma indicato per trasferire il file .iso sulla usb
<akis24> piss46: ovvio la usb va collegata al pc
<piss46> ragazzi io sto passando il file .ISO di ubuntu sulla chiavetta , dopo cosa faccio grazie e scusatae
<akis24> [15:52:15] <akis24> piss46:  resta inteso che se usi una usb dovrai impostare dal bios  lachiavetta usb come prima periferica di avvio
<akis24> piss46: che cosa non ti è chiaro del passaggio precedente ?
<piss46> ok dopo provo ad andare sul bios
<piss46> no adesso sto passando il file iso sulla chiavetta, pero' io volevo installarlo sul hardisk del mio pc asus 10 pollici e possibile la cosa?
<akis24> piss46: una volta avviata la usb seleziona l'opzione " prova ubuntu senza installare "  e potrai provare che funzioni un po' tutto e poi lanci l'installazione se vuoi
<piss46> ok provo , grazie
<akis24> !installazione | piss46
<ubot-it> piss46: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<akis24> piss46:  vedi di leggere anche ..
<piss46> ok leggo
<piss46> per andare sul bios devo riavviare il pc o c'e' un modo veloce per farlo senza riavviare?
<akis24> piss46: devi riavviare
<piss46> ok
<nico_> ciao, c'è un modo per fare avvanzamento del sistema da 14.04 a 16.04  da terminale??
<krabador> nico_, si . Tieni in considerazione che la procedura di avanzamento è discretamente sconsigliabile
<krabador> se puoi ed hai tempo , fa backup, e successivamente nuova installazione
<nico_> grazie
<daerba> ciao a tutti
<paul_> Ciao
<paul_> Sapete se il LAMP della versione 16.04 puo' essere messo online senza ulteriore configurazione per attività di produzione? Grazie
<paul_> Sapete se il LAMP della versione 16.04 puo' essere messo online senza ulteriore configurazione per attività di produzione? Grazie
<pertin> ciao
<pertin> ho un problema con un hd esterno, non viene rilevato ne montato..ho dato un dmesg |tail http://pastebin.com/ZSUw1w3t secondo voi è possibile recuperare i dati?
<nik> ciao
<teresio> HO installato xubuntu nonriesco a connettermi a internet  come fare  grazie
<pertin> da errori o cosa? wifi o lan?
<nik> non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner della mia stampante wf2630 epson la stampante e' stata acquisita lo scanner parte ma poi si ferma e mi dice che e' impossibile acquisire dallo scanner qualcuno puo' aiutarmi
<pertin> hai controllato i driver nik ?
<nik> sono andato sul sito della epson ma mi dice che la mia stampante non c'e'
<cristian_c> wf2630?
<nik> si
<nik> workforce wf2630
<cristian_c> pertin: esattamente, cos'aveva quell'hard disk?
<nik> ho scritto anche alla epson ma da due sett ancora non mi ha risposto
<cristian_c> WF-2630 Series 	USB 	0x04b8/0x08c4 	Complete 	network interface supported via DFSG non-free iscan-network-nt package
<cristian_c> all-in-one 	epson2
<cristian_c> (1.0.124) 	sane-epson2
<cristian_c> nik: l'hai collegata tramite usb?
<nik> si
<pertin> cristian_c: di preciso non lo so, me lhanno dato dicendo che non andava più, ma non so cosa li possa essere successo
<cristian_c> pertin: e tu svoligi una specie di servizio recupero dati?
<cristian_c> nik: la stampante ha un supporto completo in linux
<cristian_c> lo scanner, sorry
<pertin> no, direi di no.. ho solo fatto una prova, se poi si riesce a recuperare i dati benissimo
<cristian_c> nik: in che modo hai provato a utilizzarlo su ubuntu?
<nik> semplicemente ho fatto aggiungi stampante e l'ha aggiunta
<cristian_c> [sdb] tag#0 Sense Key : Hardware Error [current] [descriptor]
<cristian_c> pertin: i dischi sono fragili
<nik> la vecchia epson 3800 funzionava in tutto
<cristian_c> quindi a meno che chi ti ha 'prestato' il disco non abbia una bella storia da raccontarti
<cristian_c> pertin: metti in conto che il disco decide quando andarsene e non il possessore
<cristian_c> nik: intendo lo scanner
<cristian_c> di quello ti sei lamentato, no?
<pertin> dici che è andato? a me han detto che faceva anche strani rumori, anche se io non ne sento cristian_c
<nik> si
<cristian_c> pertin: 'faceva'
<cristian_c> pertin: leggiti i messaggi del log che hai postato e uniscilo alle info che ti sono state date
<cristian_c> quindi, trai le tue conclusioni
<pertin> ok, è andato
<cristian_c> pertin: il backup è importante ;)
<cristian_c> nik: quindi ripeto, come hai provato lo scanner su ubuntu?
<pertin> eheheh già
<nik> semplicemente non so come farlo funzionare dato che non ho nessun file della epson quindi non avendo un driver non saprei proprio come fare
<cristian_c> [sdb] tag#0 Sense Key : Hardware Error [current] [descriptor] , pertin
<cristian_c> questo è abbastanza significativo
<cristian_c> già senza sapere che 'faceva strani rumori'
<cristian_c> nik: tu di solito come li usi gli scanner? ;)
<pertin> ok perfetto, grazie mille
<cristian_c> di niente
<pertin> buona continuazione
<nik> ho provato con simplescan e xscan
<cristian_c> nik: e cosa dice?
<cristian_c> *e cosa dicono
<nik> aspetta riprovo
<nik> simple :acquisizione non riuscita,impossibile avviare l'acquisizione e mi chiede se voglio cambiare scanner
<cristian_c> uhm
<cristian_c> nik: prova, in un terminale, sudo simple-scan
<nik> all'inizio sembra che lo scanner parta
<nik> parte simple scan
<cristian_c> nik: ok, e se provi ad acquisire, una volta partito?
<nik> ho riacceso la stampante perche' ogni volta mei si blocca ok
<cristian_c> nik: sudo smple-scan
<nik> si si esattamente la stessa cosa
<cristian_c> quindi si blocca anche con sudo?
<nik> si
<cristian_c> un attimo
<cristian_c> 16.04?
<nik> no 14 04
<cristian_c> http://download.ebz.epson.net/dsc/search/01/search/?OSC=LX
<nik> x sane dice che c'e' un errore di i/o
<nik> tutti e due i programmi lo fanno partire ma poi si blocca
<cristian_c> WF-2630 Series
<cristian_c> 	Printer Driver 	Linux
<cristian_c> 	1.6.5 	ESC/P-R Driver (generic driver) 	All language
<cristian_c> 	04-06-2016
<cristian_c> WF-2630 Series
<cristian_c> 	Printer Driver 	Linux
<cristian_c> 	1.0.0 	Epson Printer Utility
<cristian_c> e tra le lingue c'è anche l'italiano
<cristian_c> WF-2630 Series
<cristian_c> 	Scanner Driver 	Linux
<cristian_c> 	1.0.1 	All-in-one package 	All language
<cristian_c> 	07-04-2016
<cristian_c> nik: come vedi, andando all'url linkato e digitando il modello
<cristian_c> i driver escono
<cristian_c> ed anche l'utility
<nik> provo
<cristian_c> http://support.epson.net/linux/en/iscan_c.php?version=1.0.1
<cristian_c> scarica il deb a 32 o 64 bit, a seconda della tua architettura
<cristian_c> *versione di ubuntu installata
<nik> forse sono rinco ma quando io metto il modello mi viene una pagina con 0 driver con due bottoni azzurri cscaricato
<nik> ok scaricato
<nik> installando quello dovrebbe funzionare no? comunque non ho capito perche' a me il sito epson non funziona
<nik> e a te si
<nik> grazie e ciao
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-15
<daniele__> Buongiorno, ho bisogno di un consiglio per KKubuntu 16.04, ma si estende cmq a tutti DE KDE ... credo
<daniele__> HO impostato "avvia da una sessione Salvata manualemnte" ma.... come la slavo sta sessione? Quando spengo non mi chiede nulla... Grazie.
<ExPBoy> daniele__,   https://help.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/desktopguide/it/desktop-tips.html
<daniele__> Ahhhhh... io pensavo di poter scegliere alla chiusura se volevo salvre la sessione non che ne avessi una salvata e basta...
<daniele__> Lo interpretavo come un "alternativa" al' ibernazione :(
<daniele__> Visto che non funziona
<ExPBoy> daniele__, le tue interpretazioni possono essere errate :)
<daniele__> ExPBoy:  Più spesso del giusto
<daniele__> Però sarebbe utile... invece di avere ripritina sessione sempre o solo una pre salvata, anche l' opzione scegli SE salvare un a sessione IMHO
<ExPBoy> daniele__, quindi ti consiglio sempre di trovarti delle guide ufficiali prima di fare cose che magari poi ti incasina
<ExPBoy> daniele__, il SO è libero puoi farlo anche tu se ne sei in grado
<daniele__> Quella guida l' avevo letta ma è una guida di 10 anni fa.... praticmante il medioevo.. credevo che fosse cambiato qualcsa
<ExPBoy> daniele__, non è cambiato il principio
<ExPBoy> e se l'avevi letta allora perchè questa domanda?
<ExPBoy> mha
<N3mo> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntuluca> Salve, firefox funziona solo da root.  Come posso cambiare questa impostazione? possibile dal terminale?
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, apri il terminale, digita firefox e premi invio
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, poi metti l'output su pastebin
<fabio_cc> !paste | ubuntuluca
<ubot-it> ubuntuluca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<ubuntuluca> ciao fabio, ora sto usando un windows.....cmq mi dice che è non c'è profilo
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, allora è difficile aiutarti
<ubuntuluca> allora provo stasera... grazie comunque
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, puoi provare a chiudere firefox, poi mv .mozilla .mozilla_old
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, infine riaprire firefox
<apaternoster> Ciao a tutti :) Ho un dubbio/richiesta da fare... Quando si clicca sul simbolo della dash sulla unity-bar a sinistra c'è un modo per aprire direttamente la sezione applicazioni e non la sezione home ?
<gigirock> apaternoster, penso che si possa modificare il bottone ,ma lo scopo e' proprio quello della ricerca 'contestuale' se cerchi "web" lui ti ritrova tutte le app/file che riguardano il web
<apaternoster> gigirock: ok, guarderò come fare, è perchè mi piace di più vedere tutte le app e cercare lì senza dover fare un click in più. Grazie comunque :)
<gigirock> apaternoster, ma se premi sul bottone con tasto destro che succede ?
<apaternoster> gigirock: non ricordo, devo ancora installare perchè ho provato altri sistemi in questi giorni e devo re-installare. Questo pomeriggio installo e poi ritorno qui e ti dico.
<gessica88> ciao, sto scaricando ubuntu lo devo scaricare direttamente su cd oppure sul pc e in un secondo momento sul cd?
<fabio_cc> gessica88, devi scaricare il file immagine ISO, che poi puoi masterizzare su dvd oppure installare su chiavetta
<gessica88> ok il file iso lo sto scaricando ma sul pc .. non direttamente su dvd
<fabio_cc> gessica88, giusto
<gessica88> ok una volta scaricato lo devo poi masterizzare?
<fabio_cc> gessica88, poi puoi masterizzarlo su un dvd vuoto con brasero, oppure preparare una chiavetta con ubuntu avviabile, usando universal usb installer, se usi windows
<fabio_cc> gessica88, se sei in windows, non brasero, ma il programma che utilizzi di solito per maserizzare
<gessica88> ok grazie mille, quando poi riaccendo il pc con il dvd all'interno fara' tutto in automatico?
<fabio_cc> gessica88, ti consiglio di leggere questi wiki
<fabio_cc> !installazione | gessica88
<ubot-it> gessica88: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<fabio_cc> gessica88, be più o meno automaticamente, ovviamente dovrai fare delle scelte, leggi bene
<fabio_cc> gessica88, dipende se vuoi installare accanto a windows oppure sostituirlo e inoltre se hai windows 8 o successivi, cambiano un pò di cose, comunque è tutto spiegato nei wiki
<gessica88> si intedevo sostituire interamente grazie mille per l'aiuto
<joke2k> Ciao a tutti
<fabio_cc> !ciao | joke2k
<ubot-it> joke2k: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<joke2k> ho un problema nell'installazione di ubuntu 16, faccio partire il boot da usb e seguo il wizard fino alla fine ma il sistema si impalla nel caricamento. rimane la rotellina che gira ma non prosegue con l'installazione
<joke2k> l'ultimo passaggio è quello delle informazioni personali
<joke2k> l'immagine iso è quella a 64bit (avevo gia ubuntu installato, sto su un gazelle della system76)
<fabio_cc> joke2k, sicuro che non prosegue con l'installazione? gli hai dato il tempo necessario?
<joke2k> ho provato a far partire il sistema live e a lanciare da linea di comando l'installer ma non printa errori
<joke2k> si si ho aspettato piu di un ora
<fabio_cc> joke2k, controlla il checksum md5 della iso che hai scaricato
<fabio_cc> !md5 | joke2k
<ubot-it> joke2k: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<joke2k> controllo al volo ma l'ho gia installato su un altro sistema e non ho avuto problemi
<fabio_cc> ok, io mi assento, a dopo
<joke2k> metcha
<joke2k> dove posso vedere i log dell'installer cosi da capire cosa blocca il processo di installazione?
<joke2k> fabio_cc: risolto grazie, avevo provato a mettere le partizioni LVM la prima volta che mi si è impallato. smontate quelle con lvremove tutto fila liscio
<joke2k> grazie
<apaternoster> Ciao a tutti :) Sto installando Ubuntu 16.04 e volevo un consiglio su come partizionare SSD + HDD. Premetto che ho un SSD da 24Gb e un HDD da 500Gb. Ho letto alcune guide - domande/risposte online, ma ognuno ha un proprio schema di partizionamento. Da quello che ho capito lo schema ideale sarebbe mettere le partizioni /boot/efi, / (ed eventualmente separare /opt e /usr) su SSD mentre /home, swap, /tmp, /var su HDD.
<apaternoster> Poi un'altra cosa... la partizione /srv viene usata da Ubuntu ? In caso dove la devo mettere su SSD o HDD ? (è un partizione che viene scritta molto) ?
<io> nelle derivate dovete mettere backbox
<krabador> io, e questo perchè lo dici tu?
<krabador> !derivate | io
<ubot-it> io: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<krabador> qui queste, per altro, aiutati che Dio t'aiuta
<io> e deriva
<krabador> !chat | io
<ubot-it> io: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> apaternoster, in hdd dovrebbero andare le partizioni che oggetto del maggior coefficiente di scritture. La home si fa andare in hdd, in quanto la buona media degli ssd in giro , non sono di grandi dimensioni , ma per come viene sfruttata home dal sistema , puo' rappresentare un discreto collo di bottiglia per un sistema su un ssd
<apaternoster> krabador: in futuro ho l'idea di prendermi un ssd più grande (es.256gb), ma per ora ho questo schema qua... comunque lo schema che ho proposto è buono ?
<krabador> con ssd da 24gb , a stento ti ci entra una root
<krabador> questo è il punto ;)
<krabador> fatti il problema quando avrai un'unità di maggiori dimensioni
<apaternoster> krabador: no ci entra da quanto ho visto dall'installazione precedente. Avevo uno schema simile a quello che ho scritto e avevo un po' meno di  1/3 dell'ssd libero
<krabador> apaternoster, ...
<apaternoster> krabador: con tutti i software che usavo, cioè sistema usabile
<krabador> apaternoster, si, ci entra, ma farti ulteriori problemi, non è il caso
<apaternoster> krabador: ok però per ora ho questo e volevo installarlo così per ora... volevo solo sapere se c'era uno schema migliore
<krabador> apaternoster, schema migliore ---> disco di dimensioni maggiori
<apaternoster> krabador: :( ok.
<krabador> altrimenti puoi avere anche un ssd di 5gb e mettere tutto fuori
<apaternoster> krabador: capito. cercherò di rimediare allora...
<krabador>  /usr tienila in ssd
<apaternoster> krabador: sisi le uniche su HDD sono /tmp, /var, /home e swap
<apaternoster> krabador: ah srv su HDD ?
<apaternoster> o lascio perdere quella ?
<krabador> apaternoster, mettila pure fuori
<apaternoster> krabador: ok. sai dirmi all'incirca che dimensione può avere al massimo ?
<krabador> apaternoster, dagli 1gb
<apaternoster> krabador: ok
<gessis> sono sempre io ... allora =)
<gessis> non riesco a far partire tramite bootmenu' il dvd .. tra l'altro ho appena scoperto che il tecnico che in realta' tempo fa' doveva aggiustarmi il pc mi ha installato uwindows 7 non autentico
<gessis> ora come posso installare ubuntu dal dvd? tramite il boot menu' scelgo la voce cd/dvd salva ed esci ma non mi parte .. si avvia normalmente
<gessis> grazie a chi rispondera'
<apaternoster> ciao a tutti :) Installazione di Ubuntu 16.04 e driver Nvidia andata bene al primo colpo :) Ho però un problema: quando faccio il boot e seleziono Ubuntu al grub, la fase di boot è molto lenta (molto di più di Ubuntu 14.04). Praticamente seleziono l'opzione Ubuntu nel grub, scompare la schermata del grub, viene una schermata nera e subito dopo ritorna una schermata viola vuota che resta lì per 5-10 secondi prima che il boo
<apaternoster> Qualcuno è mai capitata una cosa del genere ?
<apaternoster> A qual..*
<apaternoster> Ho provato ad eseguire il comando systemd-analyze blame ed il risultato è http://paste.ubuntu.com/19496421/. I primi due servizi occupano un sacco di tempo, ma non so cosa siano
<pumetto> cerco disperatamente lavoro
<fabio_cc> !chat | pumetto
<ubot-it> pumetto: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<apaternoster> ciao a tutti :) Ho un problema nella fase di boot: quando faccio il boot e seleziono Ubuntu al grub, la fase di boot  è molto lenta (molto di più di Ubuntu 14.04). Praticamente quando seleziono l'opzione Ubuntu nel grub, scompare la schermata del grub, viene una schermata nera e subito dopo ritorna una schermata viola vuota che resta per 5-10 secondi prima del boot vero e proprio (che mi porta al login).
<apaternoster> Ho provato ad eseguire il comando systemd-analyze blame ed il risultato è questo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19496421/. I primi due servizi occupano un sacco di tempo al boot, ma non so cosa siano
<cristian_c> apaternoster: è tipo la 7° volta oggi
<cristian_c> che dici 'ciao a tutti, ho un problema....'
<cristian_c> renditi conto...
<apaternoster> cristian_c: Ahahah beh si però gli altri non erano veri problemi. Il primo era per chiedere una cosa sulla dash, il secondo per il partizionamento mentre questo è un problema serio (almeno sembra)
<apaternoster> cristian_c: sarà perchè oggi mi sono affezionato a questa chat XD
<cristian_c> apaternoster: spero che nel grattempo tu abbia dato un'occhiata al wiki e alla documentazione ufficiale di ubuntu
<cristian_c> *frattempo
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ho cercato per questa cosa, ci sono degli utenti che hanno problemi simili al mio, ma non ci sono soluzioni nelle risposte c'è solo scritto di guardare nei log e in quel comando che ho fatto però non riesco comunque a risolvere :(
<cristian_c> apaternoster: avevo cisto il paste di analyze blame
<cristian_c> ma francamente solo due processi sono superiori al secondo
<cristian_c> e tra l'altro
<cristian_c> analyze blame può trarre in inganno
<cristian_c> alcuni processi aspettano alcune operazioni prima di essere eseguiti
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si ok il problema è che con 14.04 il boot avveniva in 10 secondi o meno, qui avviene in molto più tempo (più del doppio)
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ah questo non lo sapevo di analyze blame. c'è qualche strumento più affidabile ?
<apaternoster> C'è*
<cristian_c> apaternoster: sì
<cristian_c> ma non vuol dire che blame sia inaffidabile
<cristian_c> solo non va letto alla lettera
<cristian_c> apaternoster: quello che tu cerchi è il bootchart
<cristian_c> di systemd
<cristian_c> che produce un grafico, molto più intuitivo di blame
<f843d0> apaternoster: hai installato dei driver video per il tuo sistema?
<apaternoster> f843d0: si nvidia, ma il problema del boot è rimasto comunque (nvidia 361)
<cristian_c> c'è un processo nvidia nel blame, ma occupa pochi millisecondi
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ok, provo a cercare
<apaternoster> f843d0: prima avevo nouvau ma il boot durava comunque molto
<f843d0> apaternoster: cioè, il boot era già più lento appena terminata l'installazione? Quali driver usava?
<cristian_c> se blame è veritiero, mi sembra esagerata la preoccupazione
<f843d0> apaternoster: ok, hai provato a impostare vesa?
<apaternoster> f843d0: si, era lento anche dopo l'installazione con i nouveau
<apaternoster> f843d0: vesa ?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: guardati il bootchart di systemd
<f843d0> apaternoster: i nouveau sono installati di default normalmente
<apaternoster> cristian_c: beh non voglio un sistema che ci mette secoli ad accendersi :(
<apaternoster> f843d0: sisi me lo faceva anche con i default di nouveau
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si ora sto guardando
<cristian_c> ripeto, controlla il grafico, prima di trarre conclusioni
<f843d0> apaternoster: oppure controllare con vesa. Il problema ha ovviamente una descrizione a dir poco superficiale, ma sembra relativo al driver video
<cristian_c> apaternoster: systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ho provato a generare l'immagine con i processi e la loro attivazione/durata durante il boot e sono sempre quei due apparmor e plymouth a occupare più tempo
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si fatto, però il risultato è il medesimo nell'immagine :(
<cristian_c> 23.854s apparmor.service 23.752s plymouth-read-write.service 1.010s systemd-fsck@dev-disk-by\x2duuid-84cff833\x2d6b1d\x2d47e7\x2dba0a\x2dc3eb47eae67c.service
<cristian_c> ai primi tre posti ci sono questi servizi
<cristian_c> solo i primi due prendono parecchio tempo
<cristian_c> apaternoster: ma se guardi il grafico vedi quanto tempo effettivamente usano
<cristian_c> apaternoster: puoi postarlo?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si aspetta
<apaternoster> cristian_c: dovrebbe vedersi http://imgh.us/filename_1.svg
<cristian_c> ok
<apaternoster> f843d0: mhn descrizione superficiale... non so come descrivere meglio, prova a guardare l'immagine che ho messo...
<apaternoster> cristian_c: non so perchè occupano tutto quel tempo :(
<f843d0> apaternoster: intendo i riferimenti poetici a schermate viola apostrofate tra un nero e un login
<cristian_c> networking inizia solo dopo che ha finito apparmor
<cristian_c> apaternoster: 16.04?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si
<cristian_c> apaternoster: http://askubuntu.com/questions/773508/slow-boot-ubuntu-16-04
<cristian_c> apaternoster: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2325129
<cristian_c> apaternoster: cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<apaternoster> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19510030/
<apaternoster> cristian_c: non penso di avere i problemi dell'utente del thread anche perchè ho installato il sistema da 0
<apaternoster> cristian_c: non ho mosso alcuna partizione o dato, l'unica cosa che ho fatto dopo l'installazione sono stati aggiornamenti e installazione nvidia (ma il boot impiegava tanto tempo anche prima di queste cose)
<cristian_c> hai alcune directory su un disco e altre directory su un altro disco
<cristian_c> apaternoster: io vedo diverse partizioni
<apaternoster> cristian_c: sisi lo so, sdb è l'SSD e sda è HDD
<cristian_c>  / was on /dev/sdb2 during installation
<cristian_c>  /boot/efi was on /dev/sdb1 during installation
<cristian_c>  /home was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<ubuntuluca> Buonasera.....ho un problema con firefox. Dal root riesco a farlo partire......invece normalmene no....mi dice " profile missing
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si lo so, ma è normale, ho diviso le partizioni su due dischi
<cristian_c>  /srv was on /dev/sda3 during installation
<cristian_c>  /tmp was on /dev/sda4 during installation
<cristian_c>  /var was on /dev/sda2 during installation
<cristian_c> swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation
<f843d0> !log | ubuntuluca
<ubot-it> ubuntuluca: Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<f843d0> ubuntuluca: ti hanno già suggerito cosa provare a fare quando hai chiesto la stessa domanda prima
<fabio_cc> esatto
<ubuntuluca> f843d0 si ma non è funzionato
<ubuntuluca> che sarebbe log del canale?
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, quindi hai provatomv .mozilla .mozilla_old ?
<ubuntuluca> esatto ma nulla
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ok, ma la divisione delle partizioni non è il problema, altrimenti avrei avuto lo stesso problema con la 14.04
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, prova ad eseguire firefox dal terminale, vediamo che errori da in output
<apaternoster> cristian_c: e poi come ti ho detto, l'ho fatto nel gestore partizione al momento dell'installazione, poi non ho mosso nulla
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, !paste | ubuntuluca
<fabio_cc> !paste | ubuntuluca
<ubot-it> ubuntuluca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> apaternoster: non dare mai niente per scontato
<cristian_c> apaternoster: tra 14.04 e 16.04 c'è stato un cambiamento che prende il nome di syatemd
<cristian_c> *systemd
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ok ora sto provando a controllare gli UIID o come si chiamano, beh se systemd che crea il problema, tornerò a 14.04
<f843d0> apaternoster: libero di fare come credi, ma in gioco c'è anche AppArmor, e vale la pena controllare che fa in live; se in live è "veloce", allora il problema verte su come hai installato sui due dischi
<ubuntuluca> mi da questo errore
<ubuntuluca> Error: Access was denied while trying to open files in your profile directory.
<apaternoster> cristian_c: comunque ora controllo gli UUID poi ti dico.
<ubuntuluca> fabio_cc questo è l'errore che mi da quando dal terminare provo a far partire ubuntu......se invece lo lacio dal root funziona
<cristian_c> beh, l live è lento di base
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, appunto, ma il profilo si trova dentro .mozilla, quindi avendola rinominata viene creato un nuovo profilo
<cristian_c> *il
<ubuntuluca> facio_cc  cosa dovrei rinominare quindi?
<f843d0> ubuntuluca: facci vedere l'output del comando: echo && whoami && echo && ls -alh /home/`whoami` && echo && ls -alh /home
<f843d0> !paste | ubuntuluca
<ubot-it> ubuntuluca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<f843d0> ubuntuluca: incolla più di 6 righe qui, e vieni cacciato
<cristian_c> apaternoster: una domanda
<cristian_c> apaternoster: perché gli ultimi due numeri nelle vsrie righe di fstab hannp 0 2?
<cristian_c> il flag pass è settato a 2
<cristian_c> pass
<cristian_c> 	
<cristian_c> attiva/disattiva il controllo di coerenza del disco (comando fsck)
<ubuntuluca> fabio_cc http://paste.ubuntu.com/19511627/
<apaternoster> cristian_c: io so solo che fstab contiene i vari mounting point, ma non so altro quindi boh non so perchè..
<cristian_c> !fstab
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Fstab
<cristian_c> apaternoster: non è mai tardi per imparare ;)
<cristian_c> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9939/what-does-the-last-two-fields-in-fstab-mean
<cristian_c> The sixth field, (fs_passno), is used by the fsck(8) program to determine the order in which filesystem checks are done at reboot time. The root filesystem should be specified with a fs_passno of 1, and other filesystems should have a fs_passno of 2. Filesystems within a drive will be checked sequentially, but filesystems on different drives will be checked at the same time to utilize parallelism available in the 
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, in realtà te lo ha chiesto f843d0 e comunque non mi sembra completo l'output
<ubuntuluca> fabio_cc scusami ma sono nuovo su ubuntu....
<f843d0> ubuntuluca: prova con:  chmod -R 777 ~/.mozilla && firefox
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ok controllato tutti gli UUID, ma sono giusti. Ok, ora gli do una letta..
<ubuntuluca> f843d0  nulla stesso problema
<cristian_c> apaternoster: bene
<cristian_c> apaternoster: xhe dimensioni hanno i dischi?
<cristian_c> cbe
<cristian_c> e le partizioni
<f843d0> ubuntuluca: te lo ha sempre fatto? Hai provato in live?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: df -h
<ubuntuluca> f843d0 è da ieri che ho il laptop......dopo gli aggiornamenti del sistema non mi è piu funzionato.
<ubuntuluca> E' usare chrome è una rottura..e su internet non trovo soluzioni al mio problema
<apaternoster> Beh 250mb per /boot/efi, circa 23Gb per /, 330 Gb per /home, 4Gb per /var /tmp /srv e 8 Gb per swap
<cristian_c> ubuntuluca: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<cristian_c> apaternoster: e volevi usare l'ibernazione?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> apaternoster: allora quanta ram hai?
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, dai anche chown -R luca:luca .macromedia
<apaternoster> cristian_c: la swap a dire la verità l'ho messa, ma non mi serve non la utilizzo mai
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, non devi mai eseguire applicazioni grafiche da root
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, anteponi sudo
<cristian_c> apaternoster: allora è il caso che la elimini del tutto
<apaternoster> cristian_c: 8 Gb però ci sto dentro giusto quando ho macchina virtuale e compilo android
<cristian_c> apaternoster: hai 8 gb di ram?
<ubuntuluca> fabio_cc  ma non ho seguito nulla da root....ho provato soltanto ad aprire firefox da root
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, appunto, non devi farlo
<ubuntuluca> fabio_cc era soltanto per controllare se con root andava
<cristian_c> apaternoster: e li consumi tutti con la vm ecompilazione?
<cristian_c> tali da richiederne altri
<cristian_c> 8
<ubuntuluca> mi dice chwon operando mancante
<apaternoster> cristian_c: no, ci sto dentro ben negli 8 Gb, consumero 6-7 non di più
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, usa copia/incolla
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, il comando è corretto
<apaternoster> cristian_c: vabbè faccio presto a toglierla non è quello, tanto non è che mi occupi poi granchè..
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, sudo chown -R luca:luca .macromedia
<cristian_c> apaternoster: e allora fai prima a eliminarla, se non la userai mai
<apaternoster> ok la elimino subitp
<apaternoster> subito*
<cristian_c> apaternoster: fai un swapoff
<cristian_c> e poi la cancelli
<ubuntuluca> facio_cc   http://paste.ubuntu.com/19513209/plain/
<apaternoster> cristian_c: sisi ok, fatto. Ora devo modificare fstab e commentare il mounting point di swap ?
<fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, sudo
<apaternoster> cristian_c: o riavviare semplicemente ?
<fabio_cc> [18:47:42] <fabio_cc> ubuntuluca, sudo chown -R luca:luca .macromedia
<cristian_c> apaternoster: commwnta e cancella la partizione
<cristian_c> commenta nel file
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ok
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ok fatto
<ubuntuluca> facio_cc  penso che ripristinero' il laptop
<ubuntuluca> mi è arrivato ieri, non ho scaricato nulla
<ubuntuluca> quindi non ci vuole tanto lavoro
<cristian_c> ubuntuluca: sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<apaternoster> cristian_c: riavvio per vedere se è cambiato qualcosa ?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: prova
<cristian_c> apaternoster: e riposta lo fstsb
<apaternoster> cristian_c: riavviato, non è cambiato nulla :(
<cristian_c> apaternoster: e riposta lo fstsb
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<apaternoster> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19514358/
<cristian_c> apaternoster: ergo, è ancora sequenziale
<cristian_c> prova a settare a 0 disattivando il check di fsck su tutte le partizioni
<cristian_c> oppure setta in modo che sia parallelizzato soa su hdd che ssd
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ah ma devo cambiare anche quelli, pensavo solo la swap..
<cristian_c> la swap era perché inutile
<cristian_c> con 8 gb di ram
<krabador> sopra 4gb swap non serve, a meno che no si voglia ibernare, cosa che si puo' comunque impostare diversamente
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ok disattivato su tutti, ora provo a riavviare..
<apaternoster> cristian_c: o devo fare qualcos'altro ?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: vabbè riavvio, provo...
<apaternoster> cristian_c: riavviato e non è cambiato nulla :(
<cristian_c> apaternoster: posta il bootchart
<cristian_c> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<apaternoster> cristian_c: http://imgh.us/filename_2.svg
<apaternoster> cristian_c: anzi è peggiorato sembrerebbe
<apaternoster> cristian_c: il kernel impiega quasi 9 secondi in più a caricarsi :(
<krabador> eh, una vita.. .
<iMoK> ragazzi che prog usate per scaricare film?
<Mr_Pan> !chat | iMoK
<ubot-it> iMoK: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> beh, plymouth read service e apparmor 22 secondi
<cristian_c> poi c'è un nuovo o mi era sfuggito, plymouth start
<apaternoster> cristian_c: nuovo
<cristian_c> sempre da 23 s
<apaternoster> cristian_c: non so come mai prima non c'era :(
<apaternoster> cristian_c: questa era la precedente http://imgh.us/filename_1.svg
<cristian_c> sì, non serve
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ora devo sospendere perchè devo andare a cena, ci sentiamo più tardi.
<apaternoster> ciao
<mik76> Buonasera, qualcuno mi può aiutare. Ubuntu non mi riconosce un lettore micro sd collegato all'usb. Devo installare i driver?
<krabador> mik76, se non ci sono , non c'è molto da fare
<mik76> come faccio a vedere se ci sono?
<f843d0> mik76: da lsbus prendi Vendor e product e chiedi a Google
<krabador> mik76, stacca il lettore
<f843d0> mik76: s/lsbus/lsusb
<krabador> mik76, apri ilterminale
<krabador> mik76, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> mik76, attacca il lettore
<krabador> dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<mik76> fatto
<mik76> ora?
<krabador> incolla l'indirizzo web qui
<mik76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19517555/
<krabador> mik76, lsusb | pastebinit
<krabador> fai la stessa cosa
<apaternoster> cristian_c: eccomi :)
<cristian_c> apaternoster: cat /etc/fstab/pastebinit
<cristian_c> apaternoster: cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit
<apaternoster> cristian_c: http://paste.ubuntu.com/19519418/
<mik76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19519967/
<krabador> mik76, non ce n'è traccia
<mik76> come posso risolvere?
<krabador> mik76, uname -a | pastebinit
<cristian_c> apaternoster: la butto lì, potrebbero esserci problemi di inizializzazione di apparmor, sulla tua macchina
<apaternoster> cristian_c: re-installo tutto ? Meglio ?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: ma se ne può verificare la fondatezza solo guardando il log di sistema
<cristian_c> apaternoster: puoi reinstallare
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si nel senso, ho tempo... se è meglio..
<cristian_c> apaternoster: ma io sono curioso di sapere come va il boot con un partizionamento normale
<cristian_c> e non personalizzato come il tuo
<mik76> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19520286/
<apaternoster> cristian_c: non posso farlo, non penso ci stia su 24 gb di ssd
<cristian_c> potresti provare suchdd
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ci mette sicuramente di più o uguale a ora
<krabador> mik76, scarica ubuntu 16.04 , fa una pendrive o dvd, fa partire la sessione live, e prova il lettore
<mik76> va bene grazie per l'aiuto
<apaternoster> cristian_c: aspetta ritorno subito...
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ok ci sono, ho provato a reinstallare apparmor per vedere se tornava a posto qualcosa, ma è sempre tutto uguale
<apaternoster> cristian_c: dici di provare a reinstallare ?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: fai un test di installazione su hard diak
<cristian_c> dizk
<cristian_c> con semplice partizionamento
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ok provo, poi guardo bootstrap di nuovo e torno qui. A dopp. Grazie intanto :)
<cristian_c> bootchart
<cristian_c> bootstrap è un'altra cosa, a quanto so
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si scusa
<cristian_c> non devi scusarti, semplice correzione ;)
<antonio_> ciao
<f843d0> !ciao | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<antonio_> ciao scusa ho chiuso involontariamente
<antonio_> volevo chiederti una piccola procedura che non ricordo..ho la 14.04 lts
<antonio_> in pratica sono loggato come utente, ma vorrei loggarmi come account amministratore nel terminale
<antonio_> sai mi scoccia uscire da utente e cambiare e loggarmi come admin
<krabador> antonio_, sudo su
<krabador> da terminale, e fai quello che devi fare da amministratore
<antonio_> mi dice che non sono sudoers
<apaternoster> cristian_c: installato e aggiornato. Dunque il boot time è praticamente quasi uguale 30-35 secondi, ma le fasi che creavano problemi non ci sono più.. http://imgh.us/pilot.svg
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ora per contro-prova dovrei reinstallare con lo schema di partizionamento che avevo fatto prima
<apaternoster> cristian_c: spero sia stato un problema dell'altra installazione..
<cristian_c> dev-sda2.device (6.010s)
<cristian_c> plymouth-start.service (1.901s)
<cristian_c> apaternoster: plymouth è tornato a livelli fisiologici
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si ho visto, è tornato normale anche considerando che è su HDD
<cristian_c> systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service (1.240s)
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ora non resta che fare la controprova
<cristian_c> systemd-fsck@dev-disk-by\x2duuid-5205\x2dB3BA.service (1.300s)
<apaternoster> cristian_c: che dici potrebbe essere stato un problema di installazione/aggiornamento ?
<cristian_c> plymouth-read-write.service (2.837s)
<cristian_c> anche l'altro servizio di plymouth è diventato normale
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si beh fsk si può evitare come abbiamo fatto prima o parallelizzando
<cristian_c> apaternoster: non lo ao
<cristian_c> so
<cristian_c> ma prima non era normale 22 secondi a testa
<cristian_c> apparmor.service (3.675s)
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si sono tornati normali... infatti 20 e passa secondi erano troppi per 1 servizio :(
<cristian_c> apaternoster: idem anche apparmor, è tornato normale, solo 3-4 secondi
<cristian_c> irqbalance.service (3.044s)
<antonio_> nessuno mi può aiutare?
<cristian_c> thermald.service (2.737s)
<cristian_c> antonio_: spe
<antonio_> ok :)
<f843d0> antonio_: hai dato sudo su, qual è stato il messaggio di errore preciso restituito? Fai un paste se sono diverse linee
<f843d0> !paste | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> apaternoster: e molti atri servizi , tra cui bluetooth, network manager ed altri contribuiscono a mangiare tempo di boot
<antonio_> f843d0: antonio non è nel file sudoers. Questo evento verrà segnalato.
<cristian_c> apaternoster: e questo è strano visto che prima non incidevano minimamente e stavano tutti abbondantemente sotto al secondo
<apaternoster> cristian_c: sisi ma il problema erano quei due servizi, il tempo di boot è normale siamo su HDD, prima era tuttoo quasi su SSD
<f843d0> antonio_: fai un paste di sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<apaternoster> cristian_c: SSD praticamente ha tempi neanche minimamente paragonabili,
<cristian_c> apaternoster: allora installa con lo schema di prima
<cristian_c> e vedi come va
<antonio_> f843d0: tieni presente che sono loggato come utente e non come amministratore quindi i comandi sudo non li esegue
<krabador> antonio_, apri il terminae
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ok riprovo. ci sentiamo più tardi qui. speriamo... a dopo
<krabador> antonio_, sudo su
<krabador> antonio_, inserisci simpaticamente la password
<krabador> antonio_, manda tutti i comandi che vuoi
<antonio_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19529069/
<f843d0> antonio_: con il comando su ? Ti chiede la password?
<antonio_> f843d0: si...ma ripeto sono come utente non come sudoer
<f843d0> antonio_: quando su ti chiede la password, inserisci la password di amministrazione e dovresti diventare root
<antonio_> f843d0: purtroppo mi dice che l'autenticazione non è riuscita
<f843d0> antonio_: indice di password errata
<f843d0> antonio_: se non vi è mai stata altra password se non quella dell'utente, nel tempo di questa installazione, non ha mai funzionato l'invocazione di comandi con l'ausilio di sudo?
<antonio_> f843d0: ho cambiato l'utente e messo la password e sono entrato
<antonio_> mentre mettendo su non mi fa entrare
<f843d0> antonio_: cosa vuol dire che hai cambiato l'utente e sei entrato?
<f843d0> !dettagli | antonio_
<ubot-it> antonio_: Per favore dacci dettagli completi. Per esempio "Ho un problema con..., sto usando Ubuntu versione... con interfaccia.... Quando provo a fare..., ottengo questo output: ..., ma mi sarei aspettato che facesse..."
<antonio_> ho fatto un login come amministratore non terminando la sessione qui
<antonio_> giusto per controllare che non mi sia sbagliato con la password
<f843d0> antonio_: cioè, al momento di specificare il login, hai usato username = root, e inserito la password di amministrazione?
<antonio_> ora per verificare se la password fosse corretta ho cambiato sessione e ho verificato che la password è corretta. mentre come su l'autenticazione non è riuscita
<antonio_> lasciando ovviamente questa come utente aperta
<f843d0> antonio_: le tue risposte non sono complete, mi dispiace. Puoi rispondere alla domanda formulata precedentemente?
<antonio_> ricomincio dall'inizio: su questo pc ci sono due utenti: 1 amministratore e uno utente semplice. ora sono loggato come utente semplice perchè devo lavorare qui momentaneamente. ma da terminale vorrei modificare un file dell'amministratore quindi ho necessità da terminale di modificarlo perchè come utente semplice non riesco
<antonio_> se do il comando su ed inserisco la password dell'admin mi dice su: Autenticazione non riuscita
<antonio_> spero di esser stato più chiaro
<antonio_> :)ù
<f843d0> antonio_: no, ancora non mi è chiaro un passaggio che hai detto prima. Intendo...
<f843d0> 21:04:48< antonio_> ho fatto un login come amministratore non terminando la sessione qui
<f843d0> antonio_: insomma, sei riuscito o no ad entrare come amministratore?
<antonio_> si
<f843d0> antonio_: ecco. Come hai fatto, precisamente? Quali credenziali hai fornito?
<antonio_> sono andato in alto a destra ho cliccato sull'amministratore, mi ha dato la schermata del login e ho inserito la password
<f843d0> antonio_: ok, quando sei loggato come amministratore, apri un terminale, e riportaci il risultato di whoami
<antonio_> f843d0: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19531711
<f843d0> antonio_: nel terminale di francesco, adduser giovanni sudo
<f843d0> antonio_: dopodichè, su giovanni
<f843d0> antonio_: whoami dovrebbe dirti giovanni; adesso, lanciando sudo ls (per esempio), dovrebbe funzionare
<antonio_> f843d0: un attimo non posso tenere come amministratore l'altro utente
<nik> ciao a tutti qualcuno puo' aiutarmi con la mia stampante?
<nik> sono esasperato
<cristian_c> nik: ma non era lo scanner?
<f843d0> antonio_: riformula il tuo problema allora. All'inizio hai detto che volevi lanciare comandi sudo come giovanni
<nik> si si ieri poi ho installato quello nella pagina che mi hai dato
<nik> ma fa esattamente la stessa cosa
<antonio_> praticamente francesco che è loggato come giovanni vuole eseguire un comando da sudo da giovanni
<cristian_c> nik: elenca esattamente cos'hai installato
<f843d0> antonio_: formula i problemi in modo che abbiano senso
<cristian_c> nik: dpkg -l | egrep 'epson|scan' | pastebinit
<nik> image scan for linux la seconda pagina che mi hai linkato
<nik> http://support.epson.net/linux/en/iscan_c.php?version=1.0.1
<nik> la versione a 32 bit ho scoperto anche cos'e' alien
<nik> dice che non e' installato
<cristian_c> nik: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<f843d0> nik: sicuro di aver capito cosa è alien? E perchè avresti convertito l'rpm in deb, quando dal sito puoi prendere i deb?!
<nik> ok installato
<cristian_c> nik: tra l'altro ti avevo indicato espressamente il deb e non l'rpm
<cristian_c> rileggiti il log di ieri
<cristian_c> !log
<ubot-it> Log del canale: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<f843d0> nik: uname -a | pastebinit
<nik> io ho pigiato download e mi ha scaricato un file tar gz
<nik> fatto
<f843d0> nik: ti ha restituito un link, rendici partecipi del risultato
<nik> scusa
<f843d0> nik: devi copiare e incollare qui in canale il link così che noi possiamo vedere il risultato. Possibilmente prima del disastro Epoch
<nik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19533855/
<f843d0> nik: dpkg -l | grep scan | pastebinit
<nik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19534337/
<f843d0> nik: sudo apt-get --purge remove iscan-bundle
<nik> ok
<f843d0> nik: cd && wget https://download2.ebz.epson.net/iscan/general/deb/x86/iscan-bundle-1.0.1.x86.deb.tar.gz && tar -xvzf iscan-bundle-1.0.1.x86.deb.tar.gz && sudo dpkg -i iscan-bundle-1.0.1.x86.deb
<nik> scusa ma cosa devo fare ?
<f843d0> nik: cosa non è chiaro nel copiare il comando e incollarlo nel terminale?
<nik> ok
<f843d0> nik: dpkg -l | grep scan | pastebinit
<nik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19535166/
<f843d0> nik: qualcosa non va. Non compare iscan-bundle nei pacchetti installati
<f843d0> nik: pertanto, ls ~ | grep tar.gz | pastebinit
<nik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19535449/
<f843d0> nik: in aggiunta, ls ~ | grep deb | pastebinit
<nik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19535682/
<f843d0> nik: cd && sudo dpkg -i iscan-bundle-1.0.1.x86.deb
<nik> dice che si sono verificati degli errori
<f843d0> nik: fai un paste manuale di quello che hai ottenuto... tramite...
<f843d0> !paste | nik
<ubot-it> nik: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nik> https://thepb.in/p/P1hv1Mopyo7fl
<nik> spero sia giusto
<f843d0> nik: cd && ls iscan-bundle-1.0.1.x86.deb | pastebinit
<nik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19536610/
<f843d0> nik: cd && cd iscan-bundle-1.0.1.x86.deb && ./install.sh
<nik> lo ha fatto
<f843d0> nik: dpkg -l | grep scan | pastebinit
<nik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19537391/
<f843d0> nik: ora, questo scanner funziona con: sudo xsane ?
<nik> si o con simple
<f843d0> nik: eh, prova, ho sempre usato xsane io
<nik> provo
<nik> niente parte ma mi dice si e' verificato un errore durante l'i/o sul dispositivo
<f843d0> nik: come hai avviato il programma?
<nik> da attivita'
<f843d0> nik: quale programma hai provato ad avviare?
<f843d0> nik: il nome
<nik> xscan
<f843d0> nik: which xscan | pastebinit
<nik> Si sta tentando di inviare un documento vuoto, in chiusura.
<nik> la differenza e che ora rispetto a prima sul monitor stampante appare scansione in corso
<f843d0> nik: prova a riavviare va
<f843d0> nik: tutto
<nik> mi chie de di annullare la scansione senza spegnere ma sull'annullamento si blocca comunque e devo riaccenere
<nik> ok
<nik> ok riavviato tutto
<f843d0> nik: risultato?
<nik> un secondo
<nik> andato
<f843d0> nik: ottimo. Buon sistema
<nik> xsane mi ha chiesto lo scanner ed e' andato grazie del tempo che mi hai dedicato
<f843d0> nik: sehr gerne
<nik> buona serata
<f843d0> nik: dir auch
<gigirock> http://www.earthcam.com/world/turkey/istanbul/?cam=istanbul
<gigirock> non c'e' in giro nessuno
<Mr_Pan> coprifuoco
<f843d0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-16
<Pacha> Ho un Toshiba Porterge 700 con win 7 pro. Vorrei formattare fare un unica partizione ed installare Ubuntu da chiavetta perché il PC è praticamente imballato. Non so da che parte cominciare Potreste aiutarmi?
<lillo> salve a tutti, da stamattina l'audio del mio ubuntu ha deciso di non funzionare piu' all'improvviso... come faccio a capire se e' dovuto ad un aggiornamento sballato oppure ad un problema hardware? grazie a tutti
<lillo> non mi connettevo ad internet e quindi non aggiornavo ubuntu da una ventina di giorni
<paul___> Ciao
<cristian_c> !ciao
<ubot-it> Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<paul___> cristian_c: sai se esiste il LUG svizzero?
<cristian_c> paul___: mi sembra ragionevole la sua esistenza
<paul___> sto cercando contatti con programmatori C in Svizzera
<cristian_c> paul___: controllato sul sito lug?
<cristian_c> lol
<cristian_c> paul___: e cosa c'entra questo con i lug?
<paul___> cristian_c: si, ma sembra che sia chiuso dal 2013
<cristian_c> #ealloranoncestanientedafare
<paul___> cristian_c: se non sbaglio anno della DebConf
<paul___> peccato
<cristian_c> paul___: in ogni caso i lug c'entrano poco con quello che ti serve
<paul___> cristian_c: sono anche sistemista, quindi penso sia attinente
<cristian_c> anche un autosalone è attinente con un'officina
<cristian_c> l'unica cosa che hanno in comune è l'automobile
<paul___> cristian_c: trovo i LUG delle ottime associazioni di crescita a prescindere dalle nozioni di ognuno di noi
<Mr_Pan> paul___, ma entri a giorni alterni chiedendo sempre la stessa cosa ? ?
<cristian_c> ma non mi sognerei mai di portare l'auto a riparare in un autosalone
<f843d0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> ti era gia sstato risposto di provare a contattare il lug in questione ..
<cristian_c> paul___: lug = linux user group
<cristian_c> per tutto il resto
<cristian_c> !chat
<paul___> scusate, ma qui di cosa si parla, cosa s'intende per supporto?
<cristian_c> paul___: supporto all'installazione di ubuntu
<cristian_c> e al suo funzionamento di base
<paul___> cristian_c: ok, allora scusate
<paul___> cristian_c: funziona tutto ottimamente finora, per cui non ho niente da chiedere
<cristian_c> paul___: ok, bene
<paul___> grazie lo stesso
<cristian_c> buona permanenza i canale
<paul___> cristian_c: scusami, ma non conosco ancora la irc di ubuntu
<cristian_c> nessun problema, leggi pure il topic del canale
<cristian_c> e le linee guida associate
<f843d0> !chat | paul___
<ubot-it> paul___: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<paul___> cristian_c: in genere mi risolvo i problemi da solo
<cristian_c> !topic | paul___
<ubot-it> paul___: per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<f843d0> Questo canale è loggato, non va inquinato, per favore
<cristian_c> paul___: e fai bene, 'è una buona occasione di crescita'
<cristian_c> buon prseguimento con ubuntu
<paul___> f843d0: mi sono appena scusato, chi entra per le prime volte non sa bene come muoversi
<paul___> cristian_c: grazie
<cristian_c> ora hai tutti i link che ti servono, per il rssto:
<cristian_c> paul___: se vuoi scambiare quattro chiacchiere, puoi visitare il canale #ubuntu-it-chat
<paul___> f843d0: al contrario, penso che sia utile che venga indirizzato sui canali corretti
<paul___> cristian_c: si, questo l'ho capito
<cristian_c> dove si parla più o meno di tutto ciò che sia permesso
<paul___> cristian_c: SUPPORTO PER UBUNTU puo' voler significare infinite cose
<paul___> saluti e buon fine settimana
<tropie> Salve ho un pc con queste caratteristiche: scheda madre intel DH67BL; processore pentium G620 a 2,6 Ghz; Ram 4 GB DDR3  1333Hz; scheda video Geoforce GT 430 con 1 GB di memoria dedicata etc.
<cristian_c> ok
<tropie> attualmente ho installato sopra mythubuntu versione 14.4 vorrei cambiare sistema operativo con Ubuntu classico versione 16.4 metto il dvd con il file iso ma il bios non me lo riconosce. avete qualche suggerimento?
<cristian_c> tropie: e come l'hai fatto il dvd?
<tropie> PS ho gia' controllato il Bios che ha l-ozione attiva su drive ottico.
<cristian_c> tropie: e come l'hai fatto il dvd?
<tropie> be ho un sistema mac ed ho usato utility disco ho provato anche su pennetta ma non vede neppure quella, mentre mithvede sia la pennetta che il dvd. in precedenza avevo fatto allo stesso modo il dvd per installare Mithubuntu.
<cristian_c> tropie: hai bios uefi?
<tropie> si, dovrebbe essere cosi', nella schemata diagnostica di sistema mi da biosboot specification uefi
<cristian_c> tropie: sicuro il disco sia ok?
<cristian_c> tropie: per la usb, usa questa:
<cristian_c> !usbwin | tropie
<ubot-it> tropie: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<cristian_c> tropie: per il disco , prova:
<cristian_c> !iso | tropie
<ubot-it> tropie: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<cristian_c> ma anche un nero dovrebbe andar bene
<cristian_c> tropie: un'altra domanda: hai controllato l'hash del file .iso?
<cristian_c> tropie: se non l'hai fatto:
<cristian_c> !md5 | tropie
<ubot-it> tropie: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<tropie> non ho un sistema windows ma un mac pro con el capitain. cosa significa !usbwin  o !iso? li devo digitare sul grub o su terminale?
<apaternoster> Sono sempre io con i miei problemi :( Ho creato la chiavetta con Ubuntu 16.04, ho fatto partire la live (selezionando opzione con uefi) e iniziato l'installazione. Appena dopo il partizionamento mi esce il messaggio "Il firmware di questo computer ha avviato il programma d'installazione in modalità UEFI, ma sembra ci siano già altri sistemi operativi installati che utilizzano la modalità di compatibilità BIOS. Continuando 
<apaternoster> Ho visto che altri utenti hanno avuto lo stesso problema, ma non sono riuscito a risolvere. Ho riprovato a reinstallare ma nulla. Ah inoltre non ho nessun'altro sistema installato, i dischi sono formattati.
<apaternoster> Ieri ero riuscito dopo 2-3 tentativi a farlo andare, ma oggi ho riprovato 4-5-6 volte e nulla..  Il messaggio e' questo https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByC9IA-s4KqwZ1RDYnlXQWtkYUU/view?pref=2&pli=1
<apaternoster> (e' di un altro utente, ma mi esce comunque lo stesso messaggio)
<apaternoster> Ah inoltre all-uscita del messaggio non posso far nulla, ne andare avanti ne tornare indietro o chiudere l'installer. Resta tutto in stand-by tipo.
<apaternoster> all'*
<apaternoster> Qualcuno mi puo' aiutare (scusate ma sono in live con il layout inglese e non so come si fanno le lettere accentate)
<apaternoster> ?*
<golok> ciao, ho fatto una nuova installazione di 16.04 conservando la home separata, ora però i dati della home si trovano in /media/nomeutente/homevolume, cosa mi suggerite di fare?
<golok> insomma, vorrei spostare tutto nella home nuova ed eventualmente cancellare quel volume in media
<golok> apaternoster: devi cambiare lingua dalle impostazioni inserimento testo
<apaternoster> golok: riuscirci XD E' tutto in standby, ogni applicazione, ogni cosa... dopo l-uscita di quel messaggio :(
<apaternoster> golok: comunque prova a vedere in che partizione e' la home vecchia e poi creati una nuova entry in fstab in cui monti la vecchia home nella partizione home nuova.
<apaternoster> golok: non sono pero' sicuro che sia il metodo efficace
<apaternoster> piu'*
<Carlin0> golok, dovevi assegnargli la home in fase di installazione
<golok> Carlin0: già, è possibile farlo ora o devo ripetere reinstall da capo?
<Carlin0> farlo dopo installato è molto molto complicato
<Carlin0> invece se in fase di installazione gli assegni la home facendo attenzione a non formattarla è semplice
<Carlin0> occhio solo a NON formattarla
<apaternoster> Qualcuno sa come risolvere i miei problemi spiegati poco sopra ?
<Carlin0> apaternoster, non conosco uefi ...
<apaternoster> Carlin0: ok, vedro' se qualcun'altro mi risponde...
<nicolac> ciao ho problema con 16-04 non mi da un aggiornamento
<nicolac> ho una immagine che posso inviare
<nicolac> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Mr_Pan> !image | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<apaternoster> Qualcuno che mi puo' aiutare ?
<apaternoster> Qualcuno che ha accusato il mio stesso problema ? Qualcuno che sa qualcosa riguardo all'installazione in uefi ?
<nicolac> https://imgur.com/7KcRy2t
<lottoale> buongiorno, spiego il mio problema ed ho bisogno di risposte elementeri poiche sono abbastanza inesperto, nel mio computer era installato ubuntu parallelamente a windows xp, ora all-avvio non mi si avvia piu niente, un proplema di xp impedisce di avviare il pc, l unico modo di avviarlo e avviare ubuntu da chiavetta USB, il programma si avvia e poss
<lottoale> o esaminare il disco fisso nelle due partizioni dedicate ai due sistemi operativi, entrando in quella di ubuntu, la piu piccola, vedo tutti i files che credevo di aver perso ma non riesco ad aprirli perche non ho i permessi, spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro, vorrei recuperarli
<b00k3r> lottoale: devi ripristinare il bootloader
<b00k3r> lottoale: inserisci il cd di windows, dovrebbe esserci una voce nel menu, ripristina avvio di windows
<Mr_Pan> !uefi | apaternoster
<ubot-it> apaternoster: UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lottoale> ...come dicevo non ne capisco molto il bootloader non so cosa sia, il cd di windows non ricordo dove sia
<apaternoster> Mr_Pan: ?? :( Gia' guardata la wki, ma non fornisce spiegazioni al problema che ho...
<b00k3r> lottoale: puoi ripristinare grub allora
<b00k3r> lottoale: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<nicolac> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<nicolac> ciao ho problema con 16-04 non mi da un aggiornamento
<nicolac> ho una immagine che posso inviare
<nicolac> https://imgur.com/7KcRy2tttf-mscorefonts-installer
<krabador> nicolac, "You've taken a wrong turn." questo da il tuo link
<nicolac> https://imgur.com/7KcRy2t
<krabador> nicolac, clicca il pulsante a sinistra, nella finestrs
<krabador> *a
<nicolac> si mi dopo mi restituisce un errore
<nicolac> non mi fa scaricare questo pacchetto e ogni volta che accendo mi appare questo errore
<krabador> nicolac, chiudi
<krabador> apri il terminale
<krabador> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade | pastebinit
<nicolac> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<krabador> nicolac, incolla solo i link per favore
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19623487/
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19623531/
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep mscore | pastebint
<krabador> dpkg -l | grep mscore | pastebinit
<krabador> solo il secondo
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19623942/
<krabador> nicolac, sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer | pastebinit
<nicolac> è un microsoft fonts che avrei io installato in un secondo momento?
<nicolac> non mi risponde
<nicolac> ho chiso e riaperto e non mi risponde ancora
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19625229/
<nicolac> krabador
<cristian_c> nicolac: e ora che sta facendo?
<cristian_c> il comando
<nicolac> mi ha ridato la possibilità di inserire comandi
<nicolac> user did not accept the mscorefonts-eula license
<cristian_c> nicolac: infatti devi accettarla
<nicolac> come non so
<cristian_c> durante la riconfigurazione appare una schermata in cui viene chiesto di accettare l'eula
<cristian_c> che mostra l'eula
<nicolac> da terminale non mi appare alcuna possibilità di accettare la licensa
<cristian_c> nicolac: ok, fai una cosa
<cristian_c> nicolac: digita: sudo dpkg-reconfigure ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<cristian_c> dovrebbe apparire
<cristian_c> nicolac: se vuoi incollare il risultato, usa pastebin
<cristian_c> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<nicolac> si appare ma non è a pagamento?
<nicolac> https://imgur.com/ldxNEZN
<nicolac> cristian_c
<cristian_c> allora
<cristian_c> nicolac: per favore....
<cristian_c> accetta l'eula, che è la stessa che accetti su windows
<cristian_c> nicolac: o meglio , leggitela
<cristian_c> se proprio non ti fidi di quello che si scrive in canalw
<cristian_c> e
<nicolac> https://imgur.com/nA4M2G0
<nicolac> cristian_c, dopo aver accettato mi è apparsa questa scermata
<krabador>  /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts
<nicolac> https://imgur.com/GvutO7a
<krabador> nicolac, clicca ok, esci dall'installer
<krabador> sudo apt-get remove --purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<krabador> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<krabador> e fa pastebin a mano dell'ultimo
<nicolac> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<nicolac> mi da ok ma non mi fa accettare
<krabador> ...
<krabador> premi tab
<tropie> salve,
<nicolac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19631205/
<krabador> nicolac, fino a quando non fixano http://downloads.sourceforge.net/mirrorproblem?failedmirror=ufpr.dl.sourceforge.net
<krabador> devi solo aspettare.
<nicolac> cosa vuol dire ,i scrive download problem
<krabador> <krabador> devi solo aspettare.
<krabador> non è un link che gestisce canonical .
<nicolac> ma è un problema generale
<krabador> nicolac, fa il pastebin completo
<tropie> ho il seguente pc: scheda madre intel DH67BL; processore pentium G620 a 260GHz; RAM ddr3 1333MHz 4 GB; scheda video GeForce GT 430 con 1 gb di ram dedicata; lettore DVDbluray iHOS104: HD 2TB etc. Adesso ho montato Mythubuntu 14.4 ma volevo montare Ubuntu 16.4. ho quindi fatto il disco iso del sistema operativo, inserito nel lettore ma il pc non tro
<tropie> va il dvd e carica direttamente Mythubuntu. allora ho caricato l'immagine iso su pennetta ma succede la stessa cosa. per intenderci ho abilitato sul bios il boot per lettore ottico e usb prima dell' HD. avete suggerimenti?
<krabador> !iso | tropie
<ubot-it> tropie: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | tropie
<ubot-it> tropie: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> hai fatto i supporti in questi modi ?
<nicolac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19632136/
<krabador> nicolac, <krabador> <krabador> devi solo aspettare.
<nicolac> va bene e mi si aggiornera il all'accesso?
<krabador> nicolac,quando verrà fixato il link, con pc connesso ad internet, si risolverà il problema.
<nicolac> grazie krabador
<apaternoster> Qualcuno mi puo' aiutare ?
<krabador> apaternoster, conosci queste risorse da anni
<krabador> ti si deve indicare qui dentro che
<krabador> !qualcuno | apaternoster
<ubot-it> apaternoster: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<krabador> ?
<apaternoster> krabador: si ma è da questa mattina che cerco qualcuno che mi aiuta con un problema nell'installazione e finora non ho trovato nessuno
<apaternoster> krabador: ok
<krabador> apaternoster, non dipani dubbi sulla mia domanda...
<krabador> come marcoquacosa, ti comportavi meglio
<krabador> ma la vita è dura.
<apaternoster> krabador: mah no è che sono incazzato perchè è da ieri sera che non riesco ad installare Ubuntu e me la prendo con chi non centra nulla, scusate
<apaternoster> scusatemi*
<apaternoster> krabador: comunque ora scrivo il problema che ho, così rispetto la regola che hai messo prima..
<krabador> apaternoster, infatti datti una calmata
<apaternoster> krabador: ok scusa, ora mi calmo...
<krabador> apaternoster, io non dovrei proprio essere messo nella condizione di indicarti
<krabador> sia di stare calmo
<krabador> sia che la regola è quella
<krabador> datti una regolata.
<cristian_c> apaternoster: da live, manda una schermata di gparted, o digita: sudo parted -l
<cristian_c> o anche sudo fdisk -l
<cristian_c> apaternoster: come sai , utilizza pastebin per incollare gli output
<krabador> beh, allora
<apaternoster> Dunque il problema è questo: ho creato la mia usb live (l'ho ricreata più volte prima di di fare i vari tentativi di installazione) e poi ho scelto la entry uefi "try ubuntu...". Quando tutto si è avviato e ho controllato che tutto funzioni, ho proceduto con l'installazione facendo le varie partizioni come la partizione fat32 efi, la partizione /. Una volta finite le cose ho fatto next e mi esce un bel messaggio d'errore ch
<krabador> da live di 16.04 , sudo parted -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | curl -F c=@- https://ptpb.pw
<krabador> e manda schermata di gparted
<apaternoster> riesco a bypassare facendo next, altri mi si impalla tutto e non posso fare nulla ne next ne chiudere l'installer. La schermata che mi esce è simile a questa https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByC9IA-s4KqwZ1RDYnlXQWtkYUU/view?pref=2&pli=1
<apaternoster> Ok scusate stavo finendo di spiegare il problema. Comunque ok.
<apaternoster> cristian_c: krabador non va bene pastebinit ?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: manda il comando che ti ha fornito
<krabador> apaternoster, certi utenti non riescono ad installarlo , se ce la fai , va bene uguale
<apaternoster> krabador: cristian_c: ecco qua https://ptpb.pw/ieOP
<cristian_c> apaternoster: cosa c'è su sda?
<cristian_c> (comunque, sono almeno entrambi in gpt)
<apaternoster> krabador: cristian_c: l'ultima installazione è andata a buon fine, l'unica cosa con cui ho il problema è che non c'è il grub ma le partizioni sembrano essere a posto. A c'è lo swap perchè altrimenti mi esce il solito messaggino dell'attenzione swap (poi elimino la partizione)
<apaternoster> cristian_c: /home, /tmp, /var, /srv e swap
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si sono tutti gpt
<apaternoster> cristian_c: tranne la chiavetta del live
<apaternoster> cristian_c: su sdb invece c'è efi e /
<cristian_c> apaternoster: la swap non serve, anche col messaggino
<cristian_c> apaternoster: quindi su sda non c'è alcun os?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ok vabbè la toglierò
<apaternoster> cristian_c: no
<cristian_c> non lo devi fare perché lo dico io, è solo un consiglio, puoi tenerti quante swap ti pare nell'os
<apaternoster> cristian_c: l'unico os che ho è Ubuntu 16.04, ma dovrebbe essere su sdb se tutto è andato per il verso giusto.
<cristian_c> apaternoster: il fatto è che efi sta sul secondo disco
<cristian_c> e tra l'altro vedo due partizioni efi, come mai?
<krabador> apaternoster, questo pc, prima che installassi ubuntu , aveva windows in uefi ?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ah mi sono scordato di dirtelo, ho installato boot repair per provare a riparare come c'è scritto sulla wiki, e lui mi diceva di creare una nuova partizione /boot allora ho creato la partizione, poi al riparo si vede che ha modificato il flag
<apaternoster> krabador: si insieme a Ubuntu 14.04
<apaternoster> cristian_c: il flag iniziale era impostato a bios_grub se non erro
<apaternoster> cristian_c: comunque è una partizione che non fa parte dell'installazione
<apaternoster> cristian_c: cioè l'ho creata dopo io
<krabador> apaternoster, formatta efi , riesegui l'installazione , senza swap, con il partizionamento che hai fatt o
<apaternoster> krabador: cioè faccio installazione pulita e poi ritorno ?
<krabador> si
<apaternoster> krabador: ok forse è meglio avrò fatto casini come al mio solito. Povero ssd :( Vabbè installo e torno
<krabador> apaternoster, se sei in ansia per le scritture di un ssd, non usarlo
<krabador> non c'è una reale soluzione per questo
<apaternoster> krabador: nel normale uso non sono in ansia però in questi giorni si, ho reinstallato Ubuntu 6-7 volte quindi non so quanti Gb ho scritto
<cristian_c> apaternoster: magari dovevi scrivere 'ho installato boot repair, ecc...',
<cristian_c> apaternoster: appena entrato, piuttosto che scrivere 'qualcuno mi aiuta, qualcuno sa....'
<cristian_c> ecc...
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si mi sono dimenticato, comunque ora sto facendo installazione pulita e poi vi metto il pastebin di fsdisk
<cristian_c> apaternoster: bios_grub è modalità legscy
<cristian_c> apaternoster: ecco perché l'installer di ubuntu, in modalità uefi ti aveva mandsto quel messaggio
<krabador> apaternoster, coefficiente di spazio scritto != cicli di scrittura
<apaternoster> cristian_c: no il messaggio mi appariva prima di fare quella cosa
<apaternoster> krabador: ma la durata dell'ssd non si misurava in Tb scritti ?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: e allora magari hai fatto qualche partizione in modalità legacy, precedentemente all'installazione di ubuntu
<apaternoster> cristian_c: da gparted vedevo solo dischi con tutto lo spazio non allocato quindi non credo ci siano state quelle partizioni comunque ora sto facendo le partizioni e poi avvio l'installazione
<apaternoster> Per essere sicuro, il bootloader devo metterlo in /sdb o /sdb1 (efi) o /sdb2 (partizione /)
<cristian_c> apaternoster: e forse gparted no vedeva gpt
<apaternoster> ?
<cristian_c> *non
<krabador> apaternoster, ricordi, cosa ti fu risposto
<krabador> quando chiedesti questa stessa ultima cosa ?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ah beh allora potrebbe essere capitato quello
<apaternoster> krabador: no :(
<krabador> apaternoster, cosa si fa in presenza di uefi ?
<krabador> col bootloader ?
<apaternoster> krabador: non so :(
<krabador> molto bene.
<cristian_c> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI | vedi anche https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<krabador> apaternoster, in presenza di uefi, il bootloader va nella partizione efi
<krabador> apaternoster, che nel tuo caso è ?
<apaternoster> krabador: ah ok, sdb1
<cristian_c> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cristian_c> apaternoster: sdb3 che cos'è?
<cristian_c> mi dev'essere sfuggito
<cristian_c>  /dev/sdb3 487424 497663 10240 5M EFI System
<apaternoster> cristian_c: è quella partizione creata per boot repair di cui ti ho parlato prima
<cristian_c> apaternoster: c'è un po' di macello
<cristian_c> con due efi
<cristian_c> apaternoster: ma per il momento , fai  come detto, e installa il bootloader in sdb1
<apaternoster> cristian_c: si ma anche con 1 non cambiava tanto...
<cristian_c> apaternoster: ?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: krabador: stiamo andando benissimo mi si è bloccato tutto
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<apaternoster> cristian_c: krabador: è uscito il solito messaggio di efi ma questa volta non riesco ne a cliccare avanti ne a uscire dall'installer
<krabador> apaternoster, hai formattato la partizione efi ?
<apaternoster> cristian_c: krabador: certe volte va, certe volte no. devo praticamente andare a tentativi
<krabador> apaternoster, formatta efi, spegni, va in bios a vedere che voci hai nel boot uefi
<cristian_c> eh
<krabador> ricarica live,e  torna qui
<apaternoster> krabador: ho rifatto installazione pulita, ho creato le partizioni (tra cui anche efi) e ho dato avanti
<apaternoster> krabador: se formatto tutto, non ho voci nel bios
<apaternoster> cristian_c: in che senso "eh" ?
<apaternoster> krabador: l'unica è la chiavetta se la inserisco
<krabador> "ho rifatto installazione pulita, ho creato le partizioni" ---> hai installato e poi creato le partizioni ?
<apaternoster> krabador: d'oh... ok rigira la frase :( La prima parte intendevo che ho avviato un'altra installazione pulita... :(
<apaternoster> krabador: ho aperto l'installer, sistemato/creato le varie partizioni e poi ho provato a installare ubuntu, ma è uscita la solita schermata efi
<krabador> apaternoster, serviva solo che formattassi la efi, e riassegnassi all'installazione le partizioni precedenti
<krabador> con spunta di formattazione nel caso della / e della /home, se fatto backup
<apaternoster> krabador: dovevo comunque sistemare l'ssd c'era una partizione di troppo
<apaternoster> krabador: quella bios_grub di cui abbiamo parlato prima
<krabador> con cui avrai parlato con qualcuno , prima.
<krabador> apaternoster, esci dall'installer , apri gparted, pialla tutto ssd, entra in bios, e controlla tutte le voci di boot in uefi
<apaternoster> krabador: no, ho seguito la wiki per quanto riguarda boot repair e boot repair mi indicava di fare quella partizione
<krabador> apaternoster, ce la fai a fare quello che ti sto chiedendo  ?
<apaternoster> krabador: ok fatto con gparted, ora riavvio e poi vi dico
<apaternoster> krabador: si un secondo
<krabador> bene
<apaternoster> krabador: ok ci sono. Guardato. Vedo come boot option solo la chiavetta in uefi
<apaternoster> krabador: ho provato a guardare in legacy, ma vedo in più solo il dvd/cd e nient'altro
<krabador> apaternoster, sudo gparted, da live, crei root ed efi , fai partire installazione , ed assegni le partizioni dall'installer
<apaternoster> krabador: ok
<apaternoster> krabador: le partizioni le faccio formattare dall'installer o le lascio come sono ?
<krabador> apaternoster, una volta create da gparted, riformattarle non ha molto senso
<apaternoster> krabador:  ok
<nicolac> ciao non riesco a cercare i video su minutube, ho usato questa guida e aggiunto i 2 ppa richiesti
<nicolac> https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8
<cristian_c> non è unguida
<cristian_c> nicolac: che ppa hai aggiunto?
<nicolac> https://imgur.com/luNXkxZ
<cristian_c> nicolac: stai usando wine daily e gwibber daily?
<nicolac> devo escludere uno dei 2?
<apaternoster> krabador: ok, fatto. Ora sta installando, sono usciti alcuni messaggi che indicavano che ci potrebbero esserci dei problemi se non si formattano alcune partizioni, ma ho dato avanti tanto le avevo appena create come mi hai suggerito. L'errore efi non è uscito questa volta.
<YouNeverKnow> molto bene
<cristian_c> nicolac: semmai domandati perché li hai aggiunti
<cristian_c> YouNeverKnow: ?
<nicolac> uno perchè me li chiedeva per wine ma ho installato solo winetrick
<nicolac> e uno perchè me li chiedeva per minitube
<cristian_c> nicolac: chi te li chiedeva?
<nicolac> https://imgur.com/vIqFoRm
<lillo> salve a tutti, dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento non mi funziona piu' l'audio su ubuntu, come posso fare? grazie
<krabador> nicolac, per problemi con i ppa, niente supporto qui
<krabador> lillo,carica un kernel precedente, da grub, tramite la seconda voce dall'alto
<krabador> vedi cosa fa il sistema.
<lillo> ok provo subito
<lillo> a dopo
<cristian_c> nicolac: questa è la pagina di un ppa di non si sa cosa
<cristian_c> nicolac: ancora non hai detto chi ti ha richiesto di aggiungere dei ppa
<cristian_c> daily
<krabador> di webupd8 , e al massimo ne rispondono loro, di quello che fa il loro ppa
<krabador> nicolac, puoi seguire guide non ufficiali, ma a tuo rischio e pericolo
<krabador> !ppa | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> !ppa-purge | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nicolac> è una guida non ufficiale
<nicolac> https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8
<apaternoster> krabador: mhn è normale che da un po' di tempo il processo di installazione nell'installer indichi "salvataggio pacchetti installati..." ?
<krabador> questo link non è una guida, nicolac
<nicolac> mi consigliate di cancellare questi ppa?
<nicolac> cosa è
<krabador> e ti è stato detto l'atteggiamento di questa risorsa, sul capitolo ppa
<cristian_c> !info minitube
<ubot-it> minitube (source: minitube): Native YouTube client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.1-1 (xenial), package size 858 kB, installed size 2852 kB
<cristian_c> nicolac: come vedi minitube è presente nei repo ufficiali di ubunyu
<cristian_c> ubuntu
<cristian_c> nessuna necessità di usare ppa
<cristian_c> di nessun tipo
<nicolac> qundi disabilito e disintallo?
<krabador> nicolac, ma è possibile che l'ultima cosa che guardi, quando devi fare qualcosa in ubuntu, sono le risorse ufficiali?
<nicolac> disistallo i pacchetti sperando di non aver creato ulteriori casini
<nicolac> rimuovendoli da other software non me li toglie definitivamente?
<krabador> !ppa-purge | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<krabador> e 2
<nicolac> non so come fare :-)
<apaternoster> krabador: la situazione non sta cambiando. Sempre allo stesso punto "salvataggio pacchetti installati..." :(
<apaternoster> che poi non so cosa salvi, non c'è niente :)
<nicolac> non so come installare ppa-purge
<krabador> nicolac, awk '$1 == "Package:" { if (a[$2]++ == 0) print $2; }' /var/lib/apt/lists/*nilarimogard*webupd8*Packages
<krabador> fa il pastebin a mano di questo
<krabador> apaternoster, aspetta ancora una decina di minuti, se rimane bloccato stoppa il processo , controlla md5 della iso dalla quale hai fatto il supporto di installazione,fa ripartire la live, formatta le partizioni, e fa ripartire il processo
<nicolac> awk not open
<krabador> !md5 | apaternoster
<ubot-it> apaternoster: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Md5Sum | md5: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/MD5SUMS
<apaternoster> krabador: ok. si md5 controllato già.
<apaternoster> krabador: comunque è normale che dopo aver creato la usb con il creatore dischi avvio di Ubuntu la chiavetta sia un po' strana ? (3 partizioni, tabella di partizionamento segnata da gparted come Apple) ?
<apaternoster> Prima di fare la usb live l'avevo formattata e messa con la tabella partizioni gpt
<krabador> con creatore di dischi d'avvio di che versione di ubuntu ?
<apaternoster> 16.04,
<krabador> apaternoster, per una usb, che cosa lo usi a fare gpt ?
<krabador> puo' dare solo problemi
<krabador> apaternoster, ...
<apaternoster> krabador: ora ti spiego, questa volta non ho fatto da solo :(
<krabador> apaternoster, non spiegare niente
<apaternoster> krabador: questa mattina ho chiesto qui per il problema che avevo, ma nessuno ha risposto e quindi ho chiesto ad #ubuntu
<krabador> apaternoster, sempre tramite gparted, rifà pendrive con tabella mbr
<krabador> beh, con uefi puo' andare meglio
<apaternoster> e li mi hanno detto che il problema uefi poteva dipendere dalla chiavetta che era mfdos
<apaternoster> krabador: ok, quindi stoppo l'installazione e rifaccio
<krabador> 5 minuti ancora.
<nicolac> non riesco a disinstallare i pacchetti aggiuntivi aspetto
<apaternoster> krabador: ok aspetto un altro po' allora..
<apaternoster> krabador: intanto scarico la iso
<krabador> nicolac, <krabador> nicolac, per problemi con i ppa, niente supporto qui  , alle 18:03
<nicolac> anche per disintallare? e ritornare a ubuntu?
<krabador> !ripristino | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<nicolac> non sapevo che stavo modificando qualcosa di irreversibile
<nicolac> e contro le linee uffciali
<krabador> non sai neanche che la prima cosa che va guardata è la documentazione ufficiale, e il repository, per installare software
<nicolac> mi consigli di rinstallare tutto di nuovo da capo?
<krabador> tanto da ricorrere a ppa, per software presente nei repository
<krabador> nicolac, in questa risorsa non si fa supporto a sistemi con ppa, come linea ufficiale, per la natura drasticamente casuale nella loro gestione, e nell'adozione da parte degli utenti
<nicolac> non sapevo non mi funzionava e ho visto su internet senza prestare molta attenzione che non fosse ufficiale. Non pensavo che ci fosse un problema pensavo fosse una abilitazione
<krabador> nicolac, non conviene supporre su cose che non si conoscono
<krabador> puoi chiedere su tutto il software del mondo in #ubuntu-it-chat
<krabador> e su interventi sul sistema qui , in modo da prevenire problemi del genere.
<nicolac> ma se voglio semplicemente cancellare delle cose fatte e non sono capace da solo neanche di scrivere una riga
<krabador> !comandi | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: trovi i comandi base su http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase - Gestione di File e Directory: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/ComandiBase#gestionefiledirectory - Terminale e File Manager: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/RigaDiComando
<krabador> !wiki | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org - http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GuidaWiki
<krabador> !ppa | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: Un Personal Package Archive (PPA) è in grado di fornire il software alternativo non normalmente disponibile nei repository di Ubuntu offical - Alla ricerca di un PPA? Vedi https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - ATTENZIONE: PPA sono pacchetti di terze parti NON supportati il cui utilizzo è a proprio rischio. Vedi anche !addppa e !ppa-purge
<krabador> !ppa-purge | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: Per disabilitare una PPA dai tuoi sorgenti e ripristinare i pacchetti di default di Ubuntu, installare ppa-purge e utilizzare il comando: sudo ppa-purge ppa: <repository-name> / <subdirectory> - Per ulteriori informazioni, vedere http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<krabador> !apt | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<nicolac> non riesco a installare ppa-purge
<krabador> nicolac, è nel repo
<krabador> !repositories | nicolac
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'repositories'
<krabador> !repository | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: Guida ai repository: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository e http://help.ubuntu-it.org/8.04/ubuntu/add-applications/it/extra-repositories.html | Esempio di sources.list http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList | Da Kubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/Kubuntu
<nicolac> non sto capendo nulla
<nicolac> ti ringrazio sei molto gentile sto cercando di imparare ma le istruzioni non mi riescono c' molta sintassi e se toppo uno spazio il risultato non va bene
<krabador> sbagliando si impara.
<krabador> sempre con la documentazione vicino.
<krabador> nicolac, ls -la /var/lib/apt/lists | pastebinit
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19646575/
<angelo_> ciao, ho aggiornato ubuntu da 12.04 a 16.04 su desktop, non sò come visto che non ho autorizzato ma mi ha caricato efi ed ora si avvia solo se tengo premutolo shift. sembra non veda il disco
<krabador> nicolac, ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d | pastebinit
<krabador> "ma mi ha caricato efi" ---> ?
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19646821/
<angelo_> yes, prova a partire in modalità efi ma non si avvia, si ferma alla shell
<cristian_c> angelo_: fa partire la live
<cristian_c> e collegati qui in chat da lì
<angelo_> ok
<cristian_c> nicolac: avevi altri due ppa
<nicolac> cristian-c li ho eliminati non sapendo
<angelob> tornato
<cristian_c> nicolac: che poi non li hai eliminati
<cristian_c> angelob: apri un terminale, e digita: sudo fdisk -l
<nicolac> si li ho solo cancellati dalla chermata?
<cristian_c> !paste | angelob
<ubot-it> angelob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<cristian_c> nicolac: una domanda, tutti i ppa, come li avevi aggiunti?
<nicolac> quello vecchio di wine non me lo ricordo. Questi nuovi attraverso quel link che ho postato manualmente
<cristian_c> nicolac: ovvero, cos'hai fatto?
<nicolac> forse in automatico il primo
<cristian_c> questo almeno te lo ricordi?
<cristian_c> cosa intendi con 'in automatico'?
<angelob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19648191/
<nicolac> scritto da other software: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu xenial main e deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu xenial main
<cristian_c> angelob: npn vedo nessuna partizione efi
<cristian_c> in alcuno dei due dischi
<cristian_c> solo una fat 16 nascosta nel secondo disco, ma non so cos'è
<cristian_c> nicolac: ok, ma tu ti ricordi che cos'hai fatto?
<cristian_c> nicolac: che ci hai fatto con queste strjnghe?
<nicolac> in automatico che forse con una istruzione da terminale che non so
<nicolac> questi due li ho creati 1 ora fa e aggiunti
<angelob> ma come mai non mi da i dischi come al solito non ci dovrebbero essere sda1,2 ecc.ecc
<cristian_c> nicolac: ok, se hai usato il terminale....
<cristian_c> nicolac: intanto ci si occupa del primo
<cristian_c> nicolac: 'questi' 'aggiunti' dove?
<nicolac> l'altro non ricorso nulla perchè era una settimana fa e non so sinceramente cercando di installare wine ma senza risultati
<angelob> provo ad aggiornare grub? ah dimenticavo di dire che ho installato ubuntu mate
<nicolac> software Update > Other software e scritto  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu xenial main e deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nilarimogard/webupd8/ubuntu xenial main
<cristian_c> nicolac: apri un terminale:
<cristian_c> angelob: aggiornare grub come?
<cristian_c> nicolac: history | grep add-apt-repository | pastebinit
<nicolac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19649180/
<angelob> non saprei il sistema si avvia. ho aggiornato tutto circa 320 mega funziona bene ma si blocca all'avvio. ora sono da live posso spegnere e riaccendere segnando gli errori
<cristian_c> tra l'altro il penultimo comando era stato dato completamente a casaccio
<cristian_c> nicolac:
<cristian_c> angelob: 'il sistema si avvia'
<cristian_c> o 'funziona bene' o 'si blocca'
<angelob> si avvia solo se tengo premuto lo shift
<cristian_c> nicolac: ora: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<cristian_c> angelob: si avvia il grub?
<cristian_c> o si avvia il sistema?
<angelob> se tengo premuto shift si avvia il sistema
<cristian_c> angelob: e grub non compare?
<krabador> angelob, hai uefi in questa macchina  ?
<angelob> no
<cristian_c> #eallora
<angelob> direi di no...no
<krabador> !ripristino | angelob
<ubot-it> angelob: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<krabador> con il supporto di installazione di 12.04.5, se avevi quello e non volevi passare a 16.04
<angelob> ci provo
<nicolac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19649957/
<angelob> ho installato il 16.04 sul 12.04 senza perdere nulla
<krabador> angelob, " ho aggiornato ubuntu da 12.04 a 16.04 su desktop, non s� come visto che non ho autorizzato"
<krabador> segui la procedura con il supporto di 12.04, se non volevi 16.04
<cristian_c> nicolac: sudo ppa-purge ppa:wine/wine-builds
<cristian_c> !paste | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<angelob> ho capito ma io volevo il 16.04 visto che sul 12.04 non funzionava piu ne chrome ne chromium
<krabador> tu hai capito, ma non ti sei espresso in modo da far capire ;)
<angelob> non ho autorizzato la richiesta di installare uefi
<krabador> uefi non si installa, se non si ha nella macchina
<krabador> e "credo di no" non è una risposta .
<nicolac> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19650483/
<cristian_c> nicolac: che se l'hai disattivato, è normale
<nicolac> lo devo riattivare?
<angelob> non ho uefi perche quando entro nel bios lo vedo normale questo pc non e mio nel mio ho uefi ed e molto diverso scusa la punteggiatura ma su live ho tastiera inglese
<cristian_c> nicolac: se vuoi purgarlo con ppa purge, sì
<krabador> angelob, eeeh, non è una questione di punteggiatura... fai venire qui il proprietario della macchina, se non sei provvisto di caratteristiche del pc di cui stai chiedendo assistenza
<angelob> ora riavvio e vi dico gli errori comunque quel fdisk -l non l'ho capito ho solo un disco partizionato in due- home e sistema oltre la chiavetta con la live
<krabador> angelob, non stai aiutando ad aiutarti
<nicolac> https://imgur.com/IUpOtBg
<nicolac> ma non è un problema di connessione
<nicolac> forse non li riesco ad attivare e non li riesco a eliminare
<krabador> !ripristino | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: Per ripristinare un sistema danneggiato: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/RipristinoInstallazione
<nicolac> non pensavo fosse grave comunque  reinstallo e disintallo tutto
<nicolac> wine è ufficiale posso installarlo e come uffialmente?
<krabador> !wine | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine
<krabador> !apt | nicolac
<ubot-it> nicolac: apt-get is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Apt
<nicolac> è ufficiale il repositoryppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<nicolac> ?
<krabador> nicolac, questo http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Virtualizzazione/Wine#Installazione_da_repository_ufficiali ti fa schifo ?
<nicolac> va bene grazie
<nicolac> stasera reinstallo
<apaternoster> krabador: ho riprovato il processo che mi avevi indicato, ovvero ricreare la live guardando che l'md5 combaci, poi ho avviato appunto l'usb con la live, ho ri-sistemato le partizioni (creandole e formattandole) da gparted, poi ho avviato l'installer e assegnato alle varia partizioni il suo ruolo (efi, /home ecc...). Ora però sono allo stesso punto di prima, cioè è sempre lì nella fase "salvataggio pacchetti installati..." 
<apaternoster> krabador: sembra che nella release 14.04 c'era un bug che portava allo stato in cui sono io ora (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/875343). Possibile che sia rimasto nella 16.04 ?
<krabador> è proprio quello che dice il bug report.
<apaternoster> krabador: c'è anche una soluzione temporanea ho visto, provare con quella ? (ovvero mettere come da formattare / e /var)
<krabador> prova
<apaternoster> krabador: ok
<apaternoster> krabador: ok il problema del salvataggio continuo è risolto sembra, sta installando e scaricando i pacchetti. Ora vediamo se anche il problema del grub/efi è risolto...
<krabador> oh mario3000 , allora ?
<apaternoster> krabador: ok fatto. Installato e funzionante. grazie per il supporto :)
<apaternoster> krabador: resta sempre il problema del tempo di boot che è molto lungo però ora cercherò di risolverlo guardando un po' se altri utenti online hanno avuto lo stesso problema altrimenti per l'ennesima volta mi ritroverete qui XD
<krabador> apaternoster, "molto lungo"
<krabador> ubuntu ha un certo numero di servizi
<apaternoster> krabador: dura molto *
<krabador> apaternoster, se stiamo a 2 minuti, preoccupati
<apaternoster> krabador: si ma 10 secondi della 14.04 vs 30 o più di 16.04 è una cosa che non mi sebra tanto a posto :(
<krabador> apaternoster, sono passati 2 anni dalla prima alla seconda
<krabador> cerca di direzionare meglio le impressioni
<apaternoster> krabador: ok aggiungiamo però una cosa... ottengo lo stesso tempo di boot (o minore) installando tutto su HDD con un installazione semplice = installazione selezionando l'opzione "cancella e installa Ubuntu" dalla live
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ok sono riuscito ad installare Ubuntu 16.04 con il mio sistema di partizionamento e quindi la controprova è fatta, ma il tempo di boot è ancora uguale quindi è il mio schema di partizionamento o qualcosa legato a quello
<apaternoster> cristian_c: (ricordi le prove di ieri ?)
<krabador> passi subito alle tesi
<krabador> che bravo
<apaternoster> krabador: in che senso ?
<apaternoster> krabador: mi sembra strano che il sistema sia su ssd che su hdd abbiamo lo stesso tempo di boot
<apaternoster> abbia*
<apaternoster> Ieri avevamo fatto delle prove e cristian_c aveva ipotizzato che fosse un qualcosa legato al mio modo di partizionare ed ecco perchè di quella tesi
<apaternoster> krabador *
<krabador> apaternoster, indaga sui servizi in avvio, e cosa fanno di preciso.
<krabador> consulta il journal di systemd
<apaternoster> krabador: si sto guardando il bootchart in questo momento
<krabador> man journalctl , da terminale
<krabador> apaternoster, ...
<apaternoster> krabador: ok guardo ora quello. Guardavo il bootchart per vedere se c'erano differenze da ieri...
<apaternoster> krabador: ora guardo per journal. Dal bootchart di systemd comunque ho i servizi plymouth-read-write.service e apparmor.service che occupano 20 secondi circa ciascuno...
<krabador> "indaga sui servizi in avvio, e cosa fanno di preciso. " ---> bravo , magari evita di fare un blog qui
<krabador> ;)
<apaternoster> krabador: scusa XD
<apaternoster> krabador: ho provato a cercare meglio sui servizi che creavano problemi, anche con journalctl, ma non ho trovate molte altre informazioni. Su askUbuntu ho trovato alcuni utenti che hanno il mio stesso problema (boot che dura molto) causato però da altri servizi. La soluzione che indicano è il seguente comando sudo systemctl mask <servizio>, ma sembrerebbe che questo tolga proprio il servizio dall'esecuzione. Puoi darmi una d
<Carlin0> apaternoster, meno male che hai il dono della sintesi
<apaternoster> Carlin0: beh non sono mai stato bravo a sintetizzare, ma neanche nello spiegare, ma quelli sono dettagli XD
<Carlin0> sta mania del boot veloce cmq non la capisco
<cristian_c> Carlin0: boot precoce
<Carlin0> boot precox poi la moglie si lamenta ...
<apaternoster> Carlin0: sto cercando di capire perchè con il mio partizionamento e l'installazione "personalizzata" occupano 20 secondi ciascuno (su SSD) e con l'installazione normale (con opzione "cancella e installa Ubuntu") questi servizi occupano si e no 5-6 secondi
<apaternoster> su (HDD)
<apaternoster> Carlin0: non è questione di boot veloce o meno, voglio solo capire perchè ci sono queste differenze :(
<apaternoster> cristian_c: :(
<cristian_c> apaternoster: non dirmi che stai perdendo giorni
<cristian_c> per aspettare qualche secondo in meno
<apaternoster> cristian_c: non posso dirlo perchè altrimenti si scatena una rissa, ma... si sono 2-3 giorni che ci sto su.
<cristian_c> nessuna rissa, non farti strane idee
<cristian_c> semplicemente,
<apaternoster> cristian_c: beh mi prendete per matto allora X
<apaternoster> XD*
<cristian_c> apaternoster: ubuntu-it
<cristian_c> canale di supporto a ubuntu
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ah ho capito, a me servirebbe supporto per qualcos'altro... :)
<cristian_c> si supporta l'installazione e il funzionamento base dell'os
<cristian_c> apaternoster: il che esclude:
<cristian_c> - cors8 di formazione
<cristian_c> - tutoraggi
<cristian_c> - ecc...
<apaternoster> cristian_c: :( E' che non mi va giù che con due configurazioni diverse non capisca dove sta il problema :)
<cristian_c> apaternoster: la didattica non è argomento di questo canale
<cristian_c> !chat | apaternoster
<ubot-it> apaternoster: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<apaternoster> cristian_c: didattica ? :(
<apaternoster> Comunque grazie a tutti quelli che mi hanno aiutato in questi giorni
<cristian_c> apaternoster: pare tu voglia soltanto imparare
<cristian_c> ergo,
<apaternoster> cristian_c: voglio solo capire perchè ho servizi che occupano un sacco di tempo al boot
<cristian_c> !chat | apaternoster
<ubot-it> apaternoster: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<cristian_c> apaternoster: e non ci sarà una terza volta
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ok scusa
<krabador> vinello_, vinello quanti ne siete ?
<ges> scusate l'orario qualcuno puo' aiutarmi?
<krabador> !qualcuno | ges
<ubot-it> ges: la maggior parte delle prime domande fatte in questo canale è del tipo «qualcuno puo' aiutarmi/qualcuno ha tempo/qualcuno usa...?». Fate la vostra domanda tecnica e se qualcuno sa, rispondera'
<ges> ok .. allora : ho scaricato il file iso sia su dvd che su usb .. quando accendo il pc e vado, tramite setup, in  bootmenu' scelgo dvd o nel secondo caso usb .. ma il pc si riaccende lo stesso normalmente
<ges> come dovrei fare?
<krabador> !iso | ges
<ubot-it> ges: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviPartizioni/MasterizzareIso
<krabador> !usbwin | ges
<ubot-it> ges: Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<krabador> cosii', per dvd, o usb ?
<krabador> senza "?"
<ges> grazie ci provo
<krabador> non sono tentativi, se non fai dvd come dice il link o la pendrive, sempre in base al link , è matematicamente impossibile che tu possa far partire il supporto
<ges> grazie ci sono riuscita .. non me lo avevano spiegato cosi ieri .. infatti sbagliavo a mettere il file grazie ancora
#ubuntu-it 2016-07-17
<apaternoster> Ciao :) Dunque ho un problema con un opzione del grub. Io seleziono la entry, premo 'e' per modificarla, tolgo la stringa 'quiet splash' per fare il boot senza interfaccia o meglio per fare il boot testuale, premo f10, ma non succede nulla ovvero viene avviato il sistema come se ci fosse quella stringa. Non so se è una cosa troppo tecnica da chiedere qua...
<apaternoster> Praticamente sia con 'quiet splash' che senza il boot avviene allo stesso modo :(
<cristian_c> apaternoster:
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: hai rimosso $vt_handoof?
<cristian_c> handoff
<apaternoster> cristian_c: no, devo rimuovere anche quello ?
<cristian_c> apaternoster: yes
<apaternoster> cristian_c: ok, quello non lo avevo letto sulla wiki. Grazie :)
<Salvatore> Salve
<Salvatore> C'è  qualcuno che può  aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> che fretta...
<Salvatore> Salve
<Salvatore> Avrei un problema con Ubuntu
<Salvatore> Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> !chiedi | Salvatore
<ubot-it> Salvatore: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<Salvatore> All'avvio di Ubuntu mi comprare una schermata nera che non mi fa fare nulla ma compare solo il mouse
<Salvatore> Succede anche in modalità live
<cristian_c> Salvatore: nome del pc
<cristian_c> cpu, ram, scheda grafica
<cristian_c> e versione di ubuntu utilizzata
<cristian_c> bene
<Salvatore> 2.4 Ghz, nvidia geforce 7500, ram 2,5gb 16.04
<Salvatore> Sul mio nuovo PC funziona alla grande ma su questo qui non va
<cristian_c> ok
<Ubuntiano> Ciao ragazzi volevo fare una domanda se io scarico qualcosa da Ubuntu mentre sono in live e poi lo metto sul desktop (no harddisk) cosa succede? Il file si salva nella ISO che sto usando per la live?
<Mr_Pan> Ubuntiano, lo hai appena chiesto di la .....
<Ubuntiano> Scusate ma sono crashato mi dite per favore?
<caveat> Ubuntiano: non hai chiuso tu la connessione?
<Ubuntiano> No è stato un cambio di rete
<caveat> Ubuntiano: come mai ti interessa?
<caveat> se dal livecd monti una partizione, puoi scrivere su di essa
<Ubuntiano> Mi perdoni, è solo una curiosità. Vorrei sapere se posso scaricare files mentre sono in live e se questi si salvano nella ISO o cosa
<Ubuntiano> No senza hard disk
<caveat> Ubuntiano: sei me
<caveat> Ubuntiano: no, iso squashfs, non ci si puo` scrivere sopra direttamente
<caveat> a meno di prima fare unsquashfs, modificare/aggiungere quel che si vuole, e poi farne il remaster
<Ubuntiano> Quindi se sono in live senza partizioni non posso scaricare nulla?
<cristian_c> eccomi
<caveat> Ubuntiano: altrimenti sono "solo" in RAM
<caveat> cristian_c: correggi quanto ho scritto, se del caso, per favore
<Ubuntiano> Ah ecco...  Quindi al riavvio i file scaricato scompaiono...
<caveat> scompaiono
<Ubuntiano> Quindi una sessione live, senza hard disk, hanno come spazio libero la quantità di ram giusto?
<caveat> Ubuntiano: sembrerebbe quasi, mettendola cosi`, che lo spazio libero a quel punto venisse mostrato da  free -m
<cristian_c> caveat: no, è corretto
<Ubuntiano> Perfetto, grazie mille a tutti!!!
<cristian_c> se carichi il sistema in ram, ciò che viene salvato sulla ram, non è mprizzato in modo permanente
<cristian_c> coaì funziona la ram
<caveat> Ubuntiano: pero` vorrei pareri un po' piu` autorevoli dei miei
<Ubuntiano> Ok
<Ubuntiano> Buona giornata
<caveat> va bene
<gigirock> Ubuntiano, se salvi sul desktop diciamo che si salva in memoria e si cancella al riavvio
<Spagna82> ciao
<Spagna82> ho un problema con skype
<Be4stElectrjc> Ciao
<f843d0> !ciao | Be4stElectrjc
<ubot-it> Be4stElectrjc: Ciao! Benvenuto in #ubuntu-it
<Be4stElectrjc> Avete per caso idea del perché quando si è loggati come root nel terminale root@ubuntu:~# è scritto tutto con lo stesso colore, mentre negli utenti normali ci sono più colori all'interno della stessa scritta? Si può cambiare il colore delle singole parole?
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: sono impostazioni della bash che puoi confrontare in ~/.bashrc degli utenti
<Be4stElectrjc> Quindi non devo fare altro che confrontare le due bash. Una dell'utente con i colori standard e l'altra a colore unico dell'utente root.
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: direi di si, intendi i colori assegnati ai risultati di ls?
<Be4stElectrjc> Intendo l'utente normale è tutto verde tranne la tilde che è blu e il dollaro che è bianco. L'utente root è tutto bianco, l'ho cambiato in altri colori ma sempre in blocco. Col tuo consiglio potrò risolvere il problema.
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: devi agire sulle direttive tipo: PS1='${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\[\033[01;35m\]\u\[\033[01;30m\]@\[\033[01;32m\]\h\[\033[00m\]:\[\033[01;34m\]\w\[\033[00m\]\$ '
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: per avere per l'utente root lo stesso pattern degli utenti, copia da un .bashrc all'altro la linea simile a quella indicata, opera un nuovo login e le impostazioni dovrebbero avere effetto
<Be4stElectrjc> Grazie tante. Altro problema, ho una scheda di rete tale 168c:001a che non vuole saperne di andare. Neanche con Ndiswrapper e i driver della qualcomm... Ho visto che madwifi è giù e sinceramente non so che fare.
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: da quel che vedo dovrebbe occuparsene il modulo ath5k. Non ha mai funzionato dall'inizio? Quale versione di ubuntu?
<Be4stElectrjc> Purtroppo non ha funzionato fin da subito. 16.04, Laptop Amilo Pa 1510.
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: attualmente quali driver sono stati installati, e/o quali operazioni seguite (tipo blacklist di moduli, parametri strani etc)?
<Be4stElectrjc> Posso postare un link di github qui? Ho trovato qualcosa che forse potrebbe andare, ma quando lo eseguo mi dice che il modulo ath5k non è caricato e io adesso come adesso ho rimosso tutto quello che avevo fatto con Nsdiswrapper.
<Be4stElectrjc> C'è un mio topic sul forum sito ubuntu per portatili.
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: cosa ti restituisce sudo modprobe ath5k? Usa un paste per output lunghi...
<f843d0> !paste | Be4stElectrjc
<ubot-it> Be4stElectrjc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<Be4stElectrjc> Provo il comando intanto.
<Be4stElectrjc> Nessun output mi restituisce.
<Be4stElectrjc> Lo fa e basta.
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: se adesso hai riscontro da sudo lsmod | grep ath5k, il modulo è caricato nel kernel
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: e quindi, l'esecuzione del driver che stai provando a impiegare non dovrebbe restituire il solito messaggio di errore
<Be4stElectrjc> Adesso provo, intanto ho postato ciò che ho trovato, così puoi leggerlo.
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: postato dove? Qui in canale non è arrivato niente!
<Be4stElectrjc> Vuoi il link del paste?
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: eh, altrimenti non vediamo nulla qui
<Be4stElectrjc> Credevo andasse in automatico :)
<Be4stElectrjc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19786387/
<Be4stElectrjc> Il comando che mi hai dato mi restituisce una lista tra cui c'è ath5k colorato di rosso.
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: uhm, valuta bene le risorse a cui affidarsi, quel post sembra per ubuntu 12. Ora usi 16. Il kernel potrebbe aver modificato il parametro o l'adozione dello stesso, ma si può provare
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: ok, significa che il modulo è caricato, e come detto prima...
<f843d0> 18:35:26< f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: e quindi, l'esecuzione del driver che stai provando a impiegare non dovrebbe restituire il solito messaggio di errore
<Be4stElectrjc> Sono alquanto disperato...
<Be4stElectrjc> Perfetto, posso provare
<Be4stElectrjc> Non funziona, come all'inizio vede le reti prova a connettersi, ma non ci riesce. Sto per provare il comando.
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: dovresti provare la procedura con una 16.04 in live
<Be4stElectrjc> Per non rischiare dici?
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: dalla regia si vocifera che la scheda dovrebbe andare out of the box like a charm
<Be4stElectrjc> Loro su che portatili l'hanno provata?
<Be4stElectrjc> La mia scheda con il modulo standard ath5k.
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: eh, peggio. Scusa, ma hai detto di aver manovrato con ndiswrapper, madwifi e altri strumenti da chissà quali guide. Non ti biasimo, ma per avere la sicurezza di quello che stiamo facendo è meglio ripartire da un sistema "pulito"
<Be4stElectrjc> Guarda che l'ho messo su oggi eh.
<Be4stElectrjc> Mezz'ora fa e ho usato quelle guide.
<Be4stElectrjc> e*
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: appunto, dovresti avere fresco il supporto di installazione :)
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: è per evitare di fare confusione inutile
<Be4stElectrjc> Tutta mattina ho fatto senza ndiswrapper, madwifi. Adesso a sistema pulito cosa dovrei fare.
<Be4stElectrjc> Se non va col driver integrato cosa ci posso fare.
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: vediamo che dice. Quando non va, hai controllato in dmesg, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/messages, journalctl -ex?
<Be4stElectrjc> No.
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: è solo, che adesso, il rischio è di beccarci qualche strascico delle operazioni precedenti
<Be4stElectrjc> L'ho messo su oggi, non li conosco ancora questi comandi.
<Be4stElectrjc> Comunque si è resettato il modulo, infatti mi ha chiesto la password della rete wi-fi.
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: ripeto, non ti sto biasimando, ma ti consiglio vivamente di tornare qui dal sistema in live "pulito", ci capiamo meglio tutti
<Be4stElectrjc> Un minuto che faccio.
<f843d0> Be4stElectrjc: grazie per la collaborazione
<Be4stElectrjc> Fatto. come faccio a far funzionare il modulo ath5k con il mio modello 0168c:001a
<Be4stElectrjc> ?*
<Be4stElectrjc> Ciao a tutti, avrei bisogno di aiuto riguardo al modulo ath5k per la mia scheda wireless modello 168c:001a. Allo stato attuale con il driver che ho caricato in questo momento non funziona. Spero ci sia qualcuno in grado di aiutarmi.
<Mr_Pan> Be4stElectrjc, hai appena avuto aiuto da f843d0 ...  perchè torni qui con la stessa richiesta a distanza di pochi minuti ?
<Mr_Pan> e soprattutto hai eseguito quanto richiesto  ?
<Be4stElectrjc> Pochi minuti? Non direi, ho re-installato tutto. Si, ho fatto.
<Mr_Pan> Be4stElectrjc, da terminale
<Be4stElectrjc> Certo.
<Mr_Pan> lspci | grep Atheros
<Mr_Pan> certo che ?
<cristian_c> Be4stElectrjc: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<Be4stElectrjc> No, non ho ricevuto questo comando da lui
<cristian_c> Be4stElectrjc: rfkill list | pastebinit
<Be4stElectrjc> Adesso provo.
<Be4stElectrjc> Mr_Pan fatto, non mi restituisce niente. L'ha eseguita e basta. cristian_c non ho pastebinit installato, adesso lo installo.
<Mr_Pan> !patebinit
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'patebinit'
<Mr_Pan> !pastebinit
<ubot-it> pastebinit is http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin#Pastebinit
<Mr_Pan> esegui il comando passato da cristian_c
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, se hai 16.04 , non fa niente pastebinit
<cristian_c> Mr_Pan: ne ho mandati due, sveglia
<Be4stElectrjc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19796950/
<yolpe> ciao, non su questo pc, ma sul notebook, Lubuntu 14.04 (ubuntu 14.04.4 lts) vorrei terminare killed uccidere per primo il processo VLC da un altra shell (dal terminale che appare con crtl+alt*F1)
<Be4stElectrjc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19797223
<yolpe> xkè è piantato conl'aggiornamento  in corso
<krabador> yolpe, ctrl alt f2
<krabador> ps aux | grep vlc
<krabador> e l'ammazzi .
<cristian_c> Be4stElectrjc: l'interfaccia wifi c'è
<Be4stElectrjc> Non è WLAN0 però
<yolpe> grazie Krabador
<yolpe> non mi è chiaro ps aux grep...
<cristian_c> Be4stElectrjc: non esiste più wlanN
<cristian_c> aono cambiate le cose
<Be4stElectrjc> K.
<yolpe> devo digitare la stringa così come l'hai scritta?
<krabador> yolpe, mi ringrazi senza aver capito ? interessante.. .
<krabador> yolpe, ti fa vedere i processi con nome vlc
<krabador> in modo da poter killare quello che intendi killare
<yolpe> ok (ti ringraziavo x la velocità con cui m'hai dato retta ;))
<yolpe> vado provo, vedo cosa esce e riferisco ;)
<krabador> yolpe, non serve che riporti che succede, fai quello che devi fare
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, un occhiata a questo, sulla questione dei nomi delle periferiche di rete
<Be4stElectrjc> Grazie tante.
<yolpe> :( :( :(  krabador... è talmente piantato ke nno mi permette il login ... risposta login timeout after 60 sec
<yolpe> ti viene in mente qualcosa?
<krabador> yolpe, sudo shutdown -h now
<yolpe> non posso accedere hai comandi di shell ... su tty2 mi chiede il login, do root e dopo minuti mi risponde "login timeout after 60 sec"
<krabador> non devi dare root
<krabador> dai utente
<krabador> pass
<krabador> e poi ti muovi con sudo
<yolpe> anche dando nome utente, stessa cosa
<yolpe> il nome utente ò v
<yolpe> è v
<krabador> yolpe, ctl alt 7
<yolpe> ho gia provato
<krabador> yolpe, ctl alt f7
<krabador> dal terminale in cui le cose sono bloccate, apri un'altra tab con ctrl shift t
<yolpe> ok
<yolpe> ci metterà un po'... vado
<krabador> e puoi rimandare ps aux | grep vlc
<krabador> yolpe, no, è un attimo
<yolpe> ok
<krabador> a meno che non sia completamente incriccato
<yolpe> impiega minuti solo per passare da shell a shell
<yolpe> ho provato con entrambi gli shift... crtl+shift+t ... ancora nessuna risposta.... suppongo che non mi resta che il pulsante di accensione/spegnimento giusto?
<krabador> se vuoi evitare rischi, aspetta il tempo che ci mette per rispondere ai comandi
<yolpe> aspetto
<yolpe> grazie cmq intanto :)
<krabador> di niente
<Be4stElectrjc> cristian_c sei riuscito a trovare una soluzione? Non te lo chiederei se non dovessi andare.
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, il colore dei caratteri ?
<Be4stElectrjc> Perché il coloro dei caratteri? ath5k intendo
<krabador> non c'ero e ti sto leggendo nel log
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, sudo lshw -C network | pastebinit
<cristian_c> Be4stElectrjc: sei sull'os appena installato?
<Be4stElectrjc> Yes.
<Be4stElectrjc> E' pulito
<Be4stElectrjc> Lo sto accendendo adesso, comunque quando dopo 10 minuti rimane inattivo non riprende e sono costretto a riavviare.
<Be4stElectrjc> Strano.
<krabador> "dopo 10 minuti rimane inattivo non riprende e sono costretto a riavviare"
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Be4stElectrjc> Yes.
<krabador> si, il prima possibile, grazie.
<Be4stElectrjc> Ho dovuto riavviare come ti ho detto, il pc è vecchio, aspe
<cristian_c> Be4stElectrjc: cpu, ram, e scheda grafica
<cristian_c> dopo aver dato il comando
<krabador> cristian_c, aspettiamo il comando
<Be4stElectrjc> Ok, amilo pa 1510
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, entra qui da li
<cristian_c> 'cpy, ram, scheda grafica'
<krabador> cristian_c, aspettiamo il comando, vol.2
<Be4stElectrjc> Aspe, mi devo alzare ogni volta
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, no
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, devi entrare qui dalla macchina per la quale stai chiedendo assistenza
<krabador> altrimenti non ha senso .
<Be4stElectrjc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19804501
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, dmesg | grep ath5 | pastebinit
<Be4stElectrjc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19804993
<Be4stElectrjc> Esco e rientro dal laptop.
<Be4stElectrjc> Anzi, cazzo dico. Non ho il wi-fi, devo andare di là a mangiare adesso.
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, cerca di mandare files di comandi, e non che non c'entrino niente
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, il canale è qui, torna quando vuoi
<frefox> salve a tutti buonasera a tutti e tutte problemi con ubuntu 16.04lts
<frefox> no so se montare xubuntu o solo ubuntu 16.04
<frefox> le app esterne non escono come dovrebbero uscire
<Be4stElectrjc> krabador, cristian_c L'ultima volta che ci siamo sentiti vi ho mandato il log del mio modulo ath5.
<krabador> no, hai mandato un file che non c'entra nulla
<Be4stElectrjc> K, ci sei.
<krabador> !chi | Be4stElectrjc
<ubot-it> Be4stElectrjc: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Be4stElectrjc> krabador: capito
<Be4stElectrjc> krabador: puoi aiutarmi? Hai voglia?
<Davide> salve a tutti, ho bisogno del vostro aiuto. Purtroppo durante un aggiornamento il pc è andato in grub rescue> e non riesco più a farlo riavviare
<Davide> ho trovato delle guide digitando il tasto ls e inserendo tutti gli msdos disponibili il sistema risponde con "unknown filesystem
<krabador> !grub | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<Davide> credo che l'unico modo sia quello di inserire il cd live e avviare
<krabador> hai ancora grub in avvio?
<krabador> con una schermata del genere  https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/12/GRUB_screenshot.png  ?
<Davide> si
<krabador> allora, dalla seconda opzione dall'alto, carica un kernel precedente e vedi cosa fa
<Davide> ho il grub rescue
<Davide> no, non esattamente, ho sbagliato a rispondere
<krabador> Davide, da un kernel precedente, o non hai capito la domanda ?
<krabador> ecco
<krabador> calma e concentrazione.
<Davide> scusa, ma sono in confusione
<krabador> leggi e rispondi
<krabador> niente di piu' niente di meno .
<Davide> ok
<Davide> ho solo la schermata nera con "grub rescue>"
<krabador> Davide, c'è solo ubuntu , su questo pc ?
<Davide> no, anche windows 10
<krabador> allora devi avere grub, che ti chiede cosa vuoi caricare
<krabador> prima di "grub rescue"
<Davide> dopo l'avvio del bios mi appare "grub rescue>"
<krabador> prima di avere problemi, avei una schermata di selezione ?
<krabador> *avevi
<Davide> si certo
<krabador> Davide, hai uefi su questo computer ?
<Davide> credo di si, se non ricordo male prima di installare ubuntu ho dovuto disabilitare eufi
<krabador> Davide, devi rispondere con precisione , sullo stato attuale di uefi nella macchina
<Davide> come faccio a essere certo se l'uefi è attivo? devo riavviare e vedere sul boot?
<krabador> si
<Davide> ok
<Davide> ok, UEFI disabilitato
<Be4stElectrjc> Posso connettermi al wi-fi, è stabile. Non c'è flusso di reteperò , non riesco a pingare nulla.
<krabador> Davide, carica un supporto di installazione ubuntu in sessione prova, torna qui da li
<Davide> quindi devo mettere il cd di ubuntu ed entrare?
<krabador> Davide, carica un supporto di installazione ubuntu in sessione prova, torna qui da li
<Davide> ho messo il cd live e ci sta un po' a caricare
<Davide1> eccomi, sono con la versione prova
<krabador> Davide1, apri il terminale
<Davide1> 0k
<krabador> Davide1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<krabador> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<krabador> incolla qui il link prodotto dal secondo
<Davide1> Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<Davide1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19830104/
<Davide1> Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<Davide1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19830104/
<Davide1> Partition 4 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<Davide1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19830104/
<krabador> !grub | Davide
<ubot-it> Davide: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<krabador> segui il ripristino
<Davide1> non so cosa e successo
<krabador> "* Davide1 (5d25b92c@gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com/ip.93.37.185.44) ha abbandonato (requested by ubot-it ( don't flood : usa il pastebin per incollare lunghi output))"
<krabador> che appare, e rimane nel client, quando succede, e che è anche abbastanza chiaro, come messaggio.
<Davide1> quindi cosa devo fare
<krabador> quello che ti ho appena detto
<krabador> ok inesperienza linux, ma leggi i messaggi
<krabador> fai 1 + 1
<Davide1> devo seguire la procedura, non sono molto pratico. Non potresti aiutarmi
<krabador> segui passo passo .
<Davide1> potresti aiutarmi, non so da dove iniziare e ho paura di fare confusione
<Davide1> devo installare il boot repair
<krabador> Davide1, http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino#Ripristino_manuale_sistemi_MBR
<Davide1> ma questo c e scritto che non funziona con i sistemi UEFI
<krabador> e tu hai un disco con mbr
<krabador> e uefi disabilitato
<krabador> <krabador> fai 1 + 1
<Davide1> non so neanche cosa sia un MBR
<krabador> <krabador> fai 1 + 1
<Davide1> come faccio a capire su quale partizione e installato linux
<krabador> sudo gparted
<krabador> !image | Davide1
<ubot-it> Davide1: Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<krabador> fai un immagine premendo il tasto stamp
<Davide1> http://prntscr.com/bu54gu
<krabador> Davide1,  non hai piu' linux nel sistema
<Davide1> ehhh...
<krabador> altro che "Purtroppo durante un aggiornamento il pc è andato in grub rescue>"
<krabador> non c'è piu' la partizione
<Davide1> noo, quindi non piu recuperabile
<krabador> come evidente anche qui
<krabador> Davide1, non è questione che non è recuperabile
<krabador> non è successo da solo
<Davide1> no
<krabador> faresti prima a dire cosa hai fatto con sincerità
<krabador> questo canale ha il log
<krabador> altrimenti
<Davide1> stavo facendo l aggiornamento di windows 10
<Be4stElectrjc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19832191/
<krabador> !installazione | Davide1
<ubot-it> Davide1: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<krabador> Davide1, il link di ripristino non ha senso, visto che non c'è piu' la partizione
<Davide1> ho spento con l-aggiornamento di windows, poi all-avvio stava facendo l aggiornamento
<Davide1> e di colpo ho visto spuntare il rescue
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, product: AR2413/AR2414 Wireless Network Adapter [AR5005G(S) 802.11bg]
<Davide1> cosa si puo fare
<Be4stElectrjc> krabador: lo conosco il mio modello.
<krabador> la tua scheda è questa, se la rete a cui cerchi di connetterti è N , non potrai
<Be4stElectrjc> non è n.
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, non avere fretta ;)
<krabador> sicuro ?
<Be4stElectrjc> Si, b/g/n
<krabador> il tuo modello di scheeda è b/g,
<krabador> se la rete è n, nada.
<Be4stElectrjc> hai abbastanza informazioni?
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, vedilo nel modem , com'è impostata la rete .
<Be4stElectrjc> non è perchè mi ci connetto anche con l'altro laptop
<Be4stElectrjc> che è vecchio
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, controlla,
<Be4stElectrjc> nel modem è b/g/n
<krabador> ilche , con una scheda solo bg, puo' dare problemi
<krabador> impostala solo g
<Davide1> c e un modo per recuperare ubuntu
<krabador> no
<Davide1> quindi devo formattare tutto e reinstallare, neanche per recuperare i file
<krabador> Davide1, la partizione ubuntu risulta unallocated
<krabador> non c'è niente da formattare
<krabador> ma proprio da rifare la partizione e , se vuoi , reinstallare
<Davide1> quindi reinstallare perdendo tutto
<krabador> il recupero files, da una partizione danneggiata è tutt'un altro discorso
<krabador> danneggiata/cancellata
<Davide1> ecco almeno se posso sapere come recuperare i file
<krabador> Davide1, "ecco" rivolgiti a personale specializzato
<krabador> non è procedura da utenti inesperti.
<Be4stElectrjc> krabador: Settato solo g. Non funziona. Se vuoi ti mando il log di ciò che è successo con solo g.
<Davide1> tu non potresti aiutarmi, almeno spiegarmi come fare
<krabador> Davide1, non è argomento di questo canale
<krabador> Be4stElectrjc, manda pure.
<Be4stElectrjc> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19833940/
<Davide1> solo un ultima se posso
<krabador> Davide1, se riguarda il sistema operativo , accomodati
<Davide1> posso almeno avviare windows, devo attivare uefi
<Be4stElectrjc> Davide1: C'è una support chat per windows.
<krabador> è una domanda , una riflessione...
<krabador> cosa stai intendendo ?
<Davide1> domanda
<krabador> Davide1, senti, ok supporto ad ubuntu, eccetera, ma la tua problematica ormai è al di fuori del dominio di un utente inesperto
<krabador> Davide1, rivolgiti a personale specializzato
<Davide1> ok, grazie per l aiuto
<Davide1> notte
<krabador> buonanotte
<Be4stElectrjc> krabador: Posso se no provare Kali live su questo pc e vedere se va il wi-fi.
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-10
<mishima> come posso risolvere questo problema brokencount>0 in pratica dovrebbero esserci delle dipendenza da pacchetti irrisolti e non mi fa aggiornare il sistema
<siilvio> buongiorno ho tentato di fare installazione autonomamente, ma con scarso successo, il linux referente è via e ...ci voglio provare
<siilvio> adesso devo creare una chiavetta usb da poter lanciare sul pc , posso scaricare ubuntu su chiavetta usb da altro pc connesso
<Carlin0> siilvio, hai windows ?
<siilvio> su ul pc in uso si
<Carlin0> usa rufus per creare la chiavetta
<siilvio> rufus è un sito?
<Carlin0> è un programma
<siilvio> da dove lo prendo
<Carlin0> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
<siilvio> grazie inizio, cè anche la configurazione per avvio da usb..retorico scusa mo provo
<siilvio> ho dato start, ma è soltanto la preparazione della pennetta o anche l installazione?
<Mr_Pan> siilvio, da rufus se hai dato start e' solo la preparazione della pennetta
<Mr_Pan> poi dovrai avviare il pc scegliendo la pennetta come avvio
<Mr_Pan> e da li iniziera l installazione vera e propria
<siilvio> scegliendo..? non dovrebbe prenderla in automatico, e il programma d installazione quale prendo?
<siilvio> ha terminato la formattazione, non vedo ulteriori info
<siilvio> per favore cè qualcuno.....
<ryuujin> siii
<ryuujin> siiiiiiiiiiiiiilvio
<ryuujin> siilvio:
<ryuujin> siilvio: non conosco rufus, ma se ha terminato... forse la chiavetta e' pronta
<siilvio> scusa ryuujin nn vedevo sotto
<siilvio> sono ancora fermo
<siilvio> un link per installare il giusto ubuntu
<lucasforever93> ciao a tutti
<lucasforever93> volevo chiedere un'informazione se è possibile...
<lucasforever93> quali sono i valori da mettere con l'Alsa Mixer? ho pasticciato e adesso  non si sente
<Carlin0> !installazione | siilvio
<ubot-it> siilvio: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<alexxio1989> Salve a tutti
<alexxio1989> ho installato nel mio pc Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS mi compare la notifica che ho aggiornamenti software ma se proce do con l'installazione dopo aver messo pa password
<alexxio1989> mi  dice che richiede l'installazione di pacchettti non fidati
<alexxio1989> ho solo il pulsante ok ma non fa nessun aggiortnamento come risolvo qualcuno sa aiutarmi ?
<gigirock> alexxio1989, premi ok .....
<alexxio1989> fatto
<alexxio1989> scompare tutto
<alexxio1989> nessuno sa aiutarmi ?
<gigirock> che vuol dire tutto ? alexxio1989
<alexxio1989> non ce piu la notifica degli aggiornamenti
<alexxio1989> come faccio per fare qusti aggiornamenti
<Mr_Pan> alexxio1989, vuol dire che gli aggiornamenti sono andati a buon fine ...
<Carlin0> alexxio1989, apri un terminale e  scrivi sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<alexxio1989> ma no.. perche se gli faccio fare la ricerca degli aggiornamenti software trova da scaricare 202.3 Mb
<Carlin0> e allora dai il comando che ti ho detto
<Carlin0> alexxio1989, prima chiudi software center e cose simili però
<alexxio1989> ok ora provo
<alexxio1989> ho eseguito il tuo comando da terminale
<Carlin0> sta lavorando ?
<alexxio1989> si ha finito
<Carlin0> l'hai dato completo ?
<Carlin0> sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<alexxio1989> si si tutto intero
<alexxio1989> ma non è cambiato nulla
<alexxio1989> ci sono sempre i 202 MB da scaricare
<Carlin0> alexxio1989, posta l'ultima riga del terminale
<Carlin0> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati.
<Carlin0> una cosa simile
<alexxio1989> no è una scritta in inglese l'ultima riga
<Carlin0> !paste | alexxio1989
<ubot-it> alexxio1989: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexxio1989> la dicitura che hai scrutto te non ce
<Carlin0> alexxio1989, metti tutto quello che è uscito in pastebin compreso il comando che hai dato
<alexxio1989> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25061527/
<Carlin0> alexxio1989, sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Carlin0> alexxio1989, e poi dai nuovamente  sudo apt update && sudo apt -y dist-upgrade
<alexxio1989> con il primo comando non succede nulla
<Carlin0> lo so
<Carlin0> passa al 2°
<Carlin0> (ti sembra che non succeda nulla)
<alexxio1989> ora sta facendo un saco di cose
<Carlin0> lascialo fare
<alexxio1989> avanzamento 9%
<alexxio1989> posso caire cosa mi hai fatto fare?
<alexxio1989> capire
<Carlin0> quando finisce postami l'ultima riga
<Carlin0> avevi un repo non ufficiale (di skype) che rompeva le scatole
<alexxio1989> ok capito
<Carlin0> tanto skype lo aggiornano ogni 5 /6 anni anzi a quanto pare M$ nuova proprietaria di skype abbandona linux
<alexxio1989> ma infatti ho skype beta per linux non capisco perche in beta
<Mr_Pan> alexxio1989, quella e' la versione attuale di skype per linux
<alexxio1989> capito
<alexxio1989> carlino ci sei ?
<Carlin0> si si
<Carlin0> ha finito ?
<alexxio1989> allora è bloccato al 94%
<Carlin0> aspetta
<alexxio1989> ok ha finito
<alexxio1989> cosa devo postarti ?
<Carlin0> ultima riga
<alexxio1989> te la scrivo qui o devo fare il comando paste
<Carlin0> se è una riga sola mandala qui direttamente
<alexxio1989> Elaborazione dei trigger per ureadahead (0.100.0-19)...
<Carlin0> ma non ha finito ...
<alexxio1989> si si ha finito
<Carlin0> metti l'ultima parte in paste
<Carlin0> qualcosa non mi torna
<alexxio1989> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25061597/
<alexxio1989> ti ho messo tutto
<Carlin0> si riavvia e torna
<alexxio1989> riavvio il pc?
<Carlin0> si hai un nuovo keenel
<alexxio1989> ok
<Carlin0> kernel*
<alexxio1989> arrivo
<alexxio1989> eccomi carlin0
<Carlin0> ok alexxio1989 facciamo anche un po di pulizia hai della roba che non serve +
<alexxio1989> ok dimmi
<Carlin0> alexxio1989, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<alexxio1989> sta rimuovendo alcune cose
<Carlin0> si kernel vecchi ed altre cose
<alexxio1989> linux headers
<Carlin0> lo segnalava nell'output
<Carlin0> alexxio1989, quando finisce dai il comando sudo apt -f install e lo metti in paste
<alexxio1989> ok
<alexxio1989> come erail comando per il paste che non me lo ricordo ?
<Carlin0> !paste
<alexxio1989> !paste
<Carlin0> eh bot lento ...
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale; incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina
<alexxio1989> ha caldo anche lui XD
<Carlin0> po esse :)
<alexxio1989> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25061645/
<alexxio1989> tutto ok no ?
<Carlin0> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 0 non aggiornati
<Carlin0> si si direi che sei a posto
<alexxio1989> grazie mille sei stato gentilissimo
<alexxio1989> buona serata :D
<Carlin0> di nulla
<nickname00> ciao ragazzi dopo aggiornamento software fatto qualche giorno fa per 16.04 ubuntu ho notato notato rallentamento in avvio, sapete se è un problema corrente?
<simon86> ciao a tutti scusate ho appena installato xubuntu sul portatile ma non riesco a vedere la percentuale della batteria
<killer2> ciao a tutti... sono nuovo nel mondo ubuntu, perdonate la mia ignoranza ma non riesco a trovare il file iso dentro la cartella che si scarica in automatico
<killer2> qualcuno sa indicarmi la procedura corretta per scaricare l'iso da masterizzare sul cd?
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-11
<diamorf> salve a tutti
<diamorf> gentilmente volevo ,se è possibile come impostare ip dinamico con rete wifi protetta sul file /etc/network/interfaces?
<Carlin0> diamorf, l'ip dinamico è di default
<diamorf> scusa volevo dire statico
<diamorf> con il cavo tutto ok ,mentre il wifi con protezione niente
<gigirock> diamorf, il dhcp deve lasciare libero l'ip che vuoi prendere tu....................
<diamorf> eccomi gigirock
<diamorf> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25067066/
<diamorf> non ho capito dove ho sbagliato
<gigirock> diamorf, ma il dns l'hai impostato tu ?
<diamorf> si
<gigirock> perche' ?
<diamorf> da come ho letto in giro
<gigirock> allora metti 8.8.8.8 per il dns
<diamorf> dns-nameserver 151.99.125.1
<gigirock> e poi puoi accedere al modem ?
<diamorf> questo è quello di alice  tu dici di mettere quello di google?
<diamorf> no
<gigirock> quando usi ip dinamico che ip ti viene assegnato ?
<diamorf> infatti sul 192.168.1.1 no
<diamorf> ti spiego, ora ho rimesso tutto in automatico, tramite l'icona di network-manager
<diamorf> il file che ho postato l'ho usato ieri, ma visto che non si collegava..
<gigirock> ah ok , allora prendi un nimero di ip 'alto' tipo 192.168.1.200
<gigirock> ma non si collegava o non navigava ?
<diamorf> secondo te quale potrebbe essere l'errore nel file?
<diamorf> nessuno dei due
<gigirock> diamorf puoi postare la conf della ethernet quando e' impostata per indirizzo ip fisso ?
<diamorf> no, non posso perchè la ethernet non funziona, tempo fa c'è stato un temporale mi ha bruciato il router e la scheda
<diamorf> su l'altro pc che ho provato ieri andava bene
<diamorf> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25067108/
<diamorf> sarebbe  questo sull'altro pc fisso
<diamorf> si collega
<Carlin0> diamorf, che tipo di chiave usa il wifi ?
<gigirock> ah ok , allora prendi un nimero di ip 'alto' tipo 192.168.1.200 per il wifi e resetta
<diamorf> cosa intendi per resetta
<diamorf> ah si capito ,grazie ora provo
<Carlin0> intanto non sapremo mai se usa chiave wep wpa o altro
<gigirock> Carlin0, la wpa di sicuro... la wep ormai nn e' + supportata
<Carlin0> gigirock, infatti , ma peccato che la conf che lui ha scritto non vada bene per la wpa e sia per la wep
<gigirock> ahaha, si ma se sul modem il dhcp prende tutto il range non c'e' niente da fare....
<gigirock> Carlin0, ma lui diceva che quella conf era presa dal sistema quando era collegato via wifi dhcp......
<gigirock> irene_grandi_in vacanza da una vita
<ryuujin> mi sta crescendo il prezzemolo nelle orecchie
<tracqui> buongiorno a tutti, qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi nell'installazione di ubunti di fianco a windows 10? ho seguito piu' volte le guide on-line ma ho sempre dei problemi
<Carlin0> tracqui, in fase di installazione ti propone installa al fianco di ... ?
<tracqui> si, pero' automaticamente mi lavora sul disco dove e' installato win, io vorrei installarlo su altro disco
<tracqui> ho gia' installato windows 10 in modalità UEFI
<Carlin0> tracqui, allora quando arrivi al partizionamento scegli "manuale" o "altro" e gli assegni la partizione tu
<tracqui> ok ho questa situazione sda tutto libero
<tracqui> sdb con sdb1 ntfs sdb2 efi sdb3 sconosciuto sdb4 ntff
<tracqui> ntsf il boot manager di windows e' in sdb2
<tracqui> io vorrei che linux risiedesse in sda e avere nello stesso circa 500 gb condivisi con windows
<Carlin0> 14:58:43<Carlin0> tracqui, allora quando arrivi al partizionamento scegli "manuale" o "altro" e gli assegni la partizione tu
<tracqui> il problema per me e' capire come partizionare
<tracqui> e dove installare il boot loader
<tracqui> do direttamente installa su spazio libero?
<Carlin0> il boot loader dovrebbe impostarlo da se , ma su uefi (lo ammetto) sono ignorante
<Carlin0> !uefi
<ubot-it> UEFI è una specifica che definisce una interfaccia software tra un sistema operativo e le piattaforme firmware, è intesa come un sostituto del BIOS. Per informazioni su come impostare e installare Ubuntu su macchine UEFI vedi http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/UEFI
<tracqui> grazie
<tracqui> adesso faro' un po' di prove
<boxeseco> sera a tutti
<boxeseco> ho un grosso problema con ubuntu 16.04lts
<boxeseco> qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi ?
<glpiana> boxeseco, parla
<boxeseco> Ho eliminato un utente e non mi fa piu entrare come amministratore, solo come ospite....
<boxeseco> non ho fatto altro che eliminare lò'utente
<glpiana> boxeseco, hai eliminato l'utente amministratore. è una reazione normale
<boxeseco> no no solo l'utente creato e niente altro. per questo non capisco
<boxeseco> erano due, amministratore ed altro utente
<glpiana> boxeseco, entra come ospite e apri un terminale
<glpiana> boxeseco, scrivi: users      e premi invio
<boxeseco> ok aspe , provo.
<boxeseco> ok, ho fatto ma mi esce solo guest
<boxeseco> unico e solo
<glpiana> boxeseco, allora non hai altri utenti
<boxeseco> e adesso come posso fare ?
<boxeseco> ci lavoro con ubuntu, vorrei poter riaprire la mia home con tutte le mie cartelle etc ect
<glpiana> boxeseco, quello che puoi fare è avviare in recovery, montare il disco in scrittura (la cosa più rapida è avviare la procedura relativa a dpkg, lo fa in automatico), e aggiungere l'utente che hai perso, dandogli gli opportuni gruppi di appartenenza
<boxeseco> azzzz cioè ?
<boxeseco> scusa la mia ignoranza
<glpiana> boxeseco, sai come avviare in recovery?
<boxeseco> hem...no
<glpiana> boxeseco, all'avvio del pc vedi il menu di scelta del sistema operativo?
<tracqui> scusate, per la scelta del device in cui installare il boot loader, quale device devi dare? sempre riferito ai miei due dischi, adesso hgo creato swap e / in sda
<boxeseco> velocissima si
<glpiana> boxeseco, velocissima vuol dire che riesci comunque a interagirci o no?
<boxeseco> non ho il tempo di leggere quello che c'è scritto
<glpiana> boxeseco, e perchè l'hai configurato così?
<boxeseco> credo di poter interagire
<glpiana> boxeseco, prova, se ci riesci vai su altro e cerca la prima voce di recovery
<boxeseco> ho solo installato ubuntu così come era....non saprei...pur di non installare windows
<glpiana> boxeseco, aspetta
<glpiana> boxeseco, ora sei dentro come guest?
<boxeseco> si
<glpiana> boxeseco, scrivi: ls /home         e dimmi se appare il tuo utente
<boxeseco> ok vado a vedere
<boxeseco> permesso negato impossibile aprire la cartella home
<glpiana> boxeseco, vabbè. speriamo che tu non abbia eliminato la home
<glpiana> boxeseco, dicevamo, entra in recovery da grub
<boxeseco> facendo come ?
<glpiana> boxeseco, dal menu che esce, scegli la voce relativa a dpkg, ti restituirà il prompt (quindi prosegui) oppure torna al menu (e scegli di aprire un temrinale di root)
<boxeseco> riavvio quindi ?
<glpiana> boxeseco, facendo che appena appare grub premi una freccia, per fermare il boot. poi cerchi la voce relativa ad altre voci di grub e cerchi una voce che riporti nel nome la scritta recovery
<boxeseco> ok provo
<glpiana> boxeseco, una volta che hai fatto quanto scritto sopra, crei l'utente scrivendo: adduser UTENTE
<glpiana> boxeseco, dopodichè scrivi: usermod -a -G adm,cdrom,lpadmin,sudo,sambashare,dip,plugdev UTENTE
<glpiana> boxeseco, dammi un segno di vita, che me ne devo andare
<boxeseco> allora, dopo la scelta recovery, ho selezionato dll'elenco dpkg
<boxeseco> ma fa una serie di oeprazioni di calcolo, etc etc e non mi esce nessun prompt.
<glpiana> ok, ti ha ridato il prompt o è tornato al menu?
<boxeseco> ritorna all'elenco dove c'era dpkg
<glpiana> boxeseco, ok, scegli la voce relativa al terminale o console di root
<boxeseco> ok vado
<boxeseco> ok fatto, adesso mi esce il prompt root@giuseppe
<glpiana> boxeseco, scrivi i comandi correttammente, mi raccomando
<boxeseco> ok vado
<glpiana> vado, ciao
<boxeseco> ok
<boxeseco> ha fatto tutto
<boxeseco> adesso è ritornato il prompt root@giuseppe
<boxeseco> ok
<boxeseco> grazie 100000000
<boxeseco> risolto alla grande
<boxeseco> qualcuno se lo rivede lo può ringraziare per me ?
<boxeseco> buon pomeriggio a tutti
<tracqui> rieccomi nei guai
<tracqui> error: unknown filesystem. entering rescue mode grub rescue>
<tracqui> sto avviado la live come consigliato nel forum
<tracqui> qualche aiuto?
<gigirock> tracqui, sembra che grub non trova il disco di avvio , che hai combinato ?
<tracqui> sto provando ad installare insieme linux e win10
<tracqui> su due dischi separati
<tracqui> le guide non ne ho trovata una con la mia situazione
<tracqui> nessun help?
<Carlin0> tracqui, ma hai installato ?
<tracqui> si ma ora mi da grub rescue
<Carlin0> e dove lo hai messo il grub ?
<tracqui> ho selezionato il sda
<tracqui> come faccio a verificare?
<tracqui> adesso sono entrato con la live
<Carlin0> hai messo il grub sull MBR mentre hai un sistema UEFI non credo vada bene
<Carlin0> !bootrepair
<ubot-it> Boot-Repair è uno strumento grafico per ripristinare l'accesso ad Ubuntu ed altri sistemi operativi: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/BootRepair
<gigirock> tracqui, ma il 2ndo disco sara' sempre presente nel sistema o solo quando vuoi bootare ubuntu ?
<tracqui> sempre
<gigirock> il disastro e' totale ma bootrepair ce la puo' fare
<tracqui> adesso provo, ho problemi anche con il riconoscimento della scheda di rete
<Carlin0> tracqui, che ubuntu hai installato ?
<tracqui> l'ultima LTS
<Carlin0> 16.04 ?
<tracqui> si
<Carlin0> ma scusa , se non si avvia come fai a dire che hai problemi con la scheda di rete ?
<tracqui> dalla live
<Carlin0> ma ethernet o wifi ?
<tracqui> ma me li dava amche con windopws
<tracqui> ethenrnet
<tracqui> il wi-fi funziona ma adesso non ho wi-fi
<Carlin0> eh beh se la scheda è andata a escort la devi cambiare
<tracqui> :-)
<tracqui> adesso cmq rincomincio
<tracqui> installo windows su disco SSD da 120
<tracqui> il qule mi crea 4 partizioni nel disco
<Carlin0> ma no
<Carlin0> mica è sparito windows
<Carlin0> prova a ripristinare l'avvio con boot repair
<tracqui> adesso appena arrivo a casa riprovo, quando ho la connessione wi-fi. almeno quella non mi va ad escort
<tracqui> grazie ci risentiremo appena sono a casa
<Batrobe> Ciao a tutti...Evolution ha perso la lingua Italiana...la versione è la 3.20.5 e il sistema è Ubuntu gnome 16.04 64 bit...qualche idea?
<nicola__> Buonasera a tutti ho un problema con un hard disk esterno
<nicola__> durante un trasferimento dati da una sd card si è smontato e non riesco più a montarlo
<Batrobe> Provato a cambiare porta usb?
<nicola__> è formattato con ntfs e a monitor diceva di fare il chkdsk /f su windows
<nicola__> fatto ma win non lo legge
<nicola__> e ubuntu neppure
<nicola__> ho provato con ntfsfix /dev/sdb1 sembra ok ma non cmq non va
<Batrobe> provato a vedere cosa dice GParted?
<nicola__> Partition: /dev/sdb1 ! - File system: ntfs - Label SAMSUNG - Size: 465.76 GiB - Used: --- - Unused --- - Flags boot
<nicola__> il punto esclamativo vicino a partition dice: Unable to read the contents of this file system! Because of this some operations may be unavailable. The cause might be a missing software package. The following list of software packages is required for ntfs file system support:  ntfsprogs / ntfs-3g.
<Batrobe> http://www.istitutomajorana.it/forum/Thread-RISOLTO-GParted-rileva-errore-su-partizione-di-XP
<Batrobe> Prova a vedere se trovi qualche soluzione su questa pagina..
<nicola__> Ma in quel caso ha formattato. Io non posso perchè devo salvare il salvabile
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-12
<NivioDP> buongiorno abbiamo acquistato un pc hp microtower volendo installare ubuntu ma il pc sembra non "vedere" nė il dvd né la chiavetta usb con l'immagine iso deel'installazione
<Carlin0> NivioDP, come è stato preparato il dvd e la chiavetta ?
<NivioDP> dvd acquistato in edicola - ubuntu facile
<NivioDP> chiavetta secondo procedy
<Carlin0> cioè ?
<NivioDP> procedura standard immagine iso
<Carlin0> con che programma ?
<NivioDP> un attimo verifichiamo
<NivioDP> siccome nell,
<NivioDP> ordine di avvio/boot manca una voce specifica per chiavette usb abbiamo assunto che sia giusta una voce tipo flobby usb
<NivioDP> la dicitura giusta è cd/floppy usb
<Mr_Pan> NivioDP, puoi dare il modello esatto del microtower hp (mi sembr astrano che non abbia avvio usb)
<Carlin0> eh non credo  di solito è segnato come usb hdd
<NivioDP> micro tower 280g
<Carlin0> potreste sempre scaricare una iso e masterizzarla su dvd
<Guest16830> buongiorno, dovrei formattare windows 8 con ubuntu su compaq cq58. come fare?
<Mr_Pan> Guest16830, esponi melgio
<Guest16830> su compaq non vecchissimo ho windows 8. adesso vorrei formattare il pc con ubuntu da usb. Premetto cher sono un principiente.
<ryuujin> Guest16830: in pratica, vorresti installare Ubuntu... cancellando tutto quello che c'e'?
<Guest16830> esatto
<ryuujin> !installazione
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione | Per installazione grafica http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/Grafica | Si consiglia la visione della guida ufficiale in inglese http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<ryuujin> nel tuo caso, e' la procedura piu' semplice perche' devi semplicemente dirgli di usare l'intero disco cancellando tutto!
<Guest16830> grazie adesso provo
<ryuujin> Guest16830: ti ho scritto in pvt
<ryuujin> !usb | Guest16830
<ubot-it> Guest16830: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<ryuujin> per creare la chiavetta USB puoi usare questa procedura
<Guest16830> grazie
<Guest16830> va bene anche Rufus?
<ryuujin> si
<ryuujin> Janvitus: tutto ok?
<Janvitus> cosa?
<ryuujin> esci e rientri :)
<Franco_> ciao. da live eseguo alt+f2 e digito gksu nautilus per copiare la home del disco  e trasferirla su hd usb. copio locatio, ma non trovo l'incolla sull'altra finestra del disco esterno, cosa sbaglio?
<Franco_> nessuno sa darmi indicazioni?
<Franco_> per favore mi fate un cenno?
<ryuujin> franco forse non e' scrivibile
<ryuujin> ok ciao
<Moreno> ciao ragazzi
<Moreno> qualcuno mi puo' aiutare ?
<bbanner> !image
<bbanner> ragazzi per icollare le immagini?
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<bbanner> brazie
<bbanner> grazie
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-13
<gigirock_> distro_distratte
<linux> gopro col cavo usb  su pc con debian 9.0 si vedono i filmati
<glpiana> linux, sei sul canale di supporto di ubuntu, non di debian
<glpiana> !chat | linux
<ubot-it> linux: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<linux> scusate  canale x debian
<linux> ho letto
<linux> chiedo scusa
<glpiana> linux, http://bfy.tw/CobJ
<antonio123456>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-14
<Sick_Homie> Buongiorno, volevo installare ubuntu su un pc con 4 gb di ram, i3 550 3.20GHz
<Sick_Homie> Secondo voi riesce a girare fluido?
<fabio_cc> Sick_Homie, direi che non ci sono problemi. Che scheda video?
<Sick_Homie> integrata
<Sick_Homie> hd graphics
<fabio_cc> Sick_Homie, ok, vai tranquillo
<Sick_Homie> ok grazie
<fabio_cc> Sick_Homie, comunque testalo in live, ovviamente
<Sick_Homie> Sisi
<fabio_cc> Sick_Homie, tieni conto che in live gira più lento
<pivexio-> Ciao.
<arifiorefra> ciao, è la prima volta che scrivo nella chat, perdonatemi se sbaglio qualcosa. Ho un problema di riconoscimento della sd su ubuntu 16.04(macchina virtuale). Ho già provato tutte le procedure spiegate sul forum ma non funzionano.
<gigirock> Anche un problema nel capire che se premi X in alto a dx del browser chiudi lapp
<Carlin0> arifiorefra, non diamo supporto a  installazioni virtuali
<gigirock> Lol
<Carlin0> ga fretta
<Carlin0> arifiorefra, non diamo supporto a  installazioni virtuali
<gigirock> arifiorefra: rimani con noi almeno un
<gigirock> Minuto intero
<arifiorefra> e quindi nessuno può aiutarmi?
<gigirock> arifiorefra: scrivi /j #ubuntu-it-chat
<Carlin0> arifiorefra, leggi la documentazione di virtualbox o quel che è
<Guest32831> buonsalve a tutti,(sono LoZioNe)...non mi si avvia più l'utente su Debian,cancellato e ricreato ma nulla...accede solo da Root.Da fdisk -l mi da che /sda3 ha settori danneggiati.Se cancello la /home su /sda3 e la ricreo,ho sempre lo stesso problema?
<Carlin0> lo sai che qui no si da supporto a debian , mica dobbiamo dirtelo ogni volta
<Guest32831> e lo so...ma hai provato a chiedere su altre irc quante risposte ottieni?
<Guest32831> io vorrei non rompervi il pallone tutte le volte,ma siete l'unica irc che fa supporto
<Carlin0> ma non a debian
<Guest32831> vabb...faccio di testa mia capito.
<Guest32831> Grazie Carlin0
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-15
<waqllyrobot> ciao ho installato un driver video nuovo in ubuntu mate 17-04
<waqllyrobot> ora all'avvio mi da l'errore i2c i2c-7 nak bailout
<waqllyrobot> da quanto ho capito per risolverlo dovre applicare una patch al kernel
<waqllyrobot> non so come fare
<waqllyrobot> qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare
#ubuntu-it 2017-07-16
<Mike932> Ciao a tutti, ho un problema con xbuntu 16.4
<fabio_cc> Mike932, esponi il problema chiaramente, e chi sa risponderà
<Mike932> si, allora ho xubuntu 16.4 installato su un notebook con una risoluzione del display di 1024x768 però xubuntu mi fa impostare come risoluzione 800x600
<Mike932> 640x480 (avevo sbagliato)
<Carlin0> Mike932, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> Mike932, xrandr | pastebinit
<Carlin0> Mike932, incolla qui il link che esce dal 2° comando
<Mike932> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25102554/
<Carlin0> Mike932,  xubuntu vede solo quella risoluzione
<Carlin0> Mike932, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Mike932> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25102562/
<Carlin0> Mike932, hai una scheda video davvero antica e mal supportata → vendor: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
<Mike932> si il pc è molto vecchio
<Carlin0> non credo ci siano soluzioni
<Carlin0> le sis sono terribili
<Mike932> quindi deve rimanere così la risoluzione?
<Carlin0> Mike932, io per quella scheda video non vedo soluzioni ma magari vedi se qualcun altro ne sa di più
<Mike932> va bene grazie mille
<Mike932> allora aspetto
<psychicist> sudo apt install Package xserver-xorg-video-sis
<psychicist> sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-sis
<Mike932> ad entrambi mi dice impossibile trovare il pacchetto
<fabio_cc> psychicist, non esiste su ubuntu 16.04
<psychicist> fabio_cc, ah, non lo sapevo
<psychicist> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&keywords=xserver-xorg-video-sis
<fabio_cc> psychicist, se le leggi, vedi che non è più presente da 14.10 in poi
<fabio_cc> *se leggi
<psychicist> fabio_cc, lo capisco
<Carlin0> Mike932, hai installato da tanto ?
<Mike932> il sistema?
<Carlin0> eh
<Carlin0> xubuntu
<Mike932> no ieri
<psychicist> è un sistema 64-bit?
<Mike932> 32
<Carlin0> Mike932, potresti provare la 14.04 che supporta forse un po meglio quella scheda video
<Mike932> ma la trovo sul sito
<Mike932> perchè quando sono andato mi portava solo la 17.04 e la 16.04
<Carlin0> la trovi .... aspe
<Carlin0> Mike932, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04.5/release/
<psychicist> posso cercare di compilare il pacchetto, ma ho bisogno di un po' di tempo per installare xubuntu e vedere come lo fare su xubuntu
<Carlin0> psychicist, in linea di massima qui non si consiglia software fuori dai repo
<Mike932> va bene io mi disconnetto dalla chat da questo computer e mi connetto dall'altro così nel frattempo provo ad installare il 14.04 su questo
<psychicist> Carlin0, ok, sono un sviluppatore è non uso ubuntu, poi non dirò niente di più
<Carlin0> Mike932, provala da live prima di installarla
<Mike932> dal cd?
<Carlin0> psychicist, sono policy di canale non fatte da me
<psychicist> Carlin0, ok
<Carlin0> Mike932, certo quando avvii il supporto di installazione scegli prova senza installare
<Carlin0> vedi se offre risoluzioni migliori
<Mike932> va bene ti tengo aggiornato, tempo di scaricare il sistema, masterizzare e provare
<Mike932> mi sposto sull'altro pc, mi ricollego subito
<riki> ciao
<riki> buona domenica
<riki> posso chiedervi un aiuto?
<Carlin0> !chiedi | riki
<ubot-it> riki: per cortesia non chiedere il permesso di chiedere, semplicemente formula la domanda (tutta su  una riga, in modo tale che gli altri possano leggerla e seguirla con facilità). Se qualcuno conosce la risposta ti risponderà :-)
<riki> sono passato da ubuntu a opensuse e non riesco più a tornare indietro..mi da sempre l'istallazione o la partenza di opensuse e l'usb dove ho istallato ubuntu non comincia l'istallazione del sistema operativo..ora sto riformattando la chiavetta e poi unetbootin e riparto
<riki> non capisco il perchè non parta l'istallazione
<Carlin0> riki, non usare unetbootin per la chiavetta è buggato
<riki> ah
<riki> attualmente sono su opensuse..cosa mi consigli di usare?
<Carlin0> hai win riki ?
<riki> si
<riki> 8.1
<riki> e non lo adoro
<Carlin0> usa rufus su win o dd su linux ma dd è da terminale , forse un po ostico
<riki> provo con rufus allora...poi nel caso dopo pranzo mi faccio sentire
<Carlin0> riki, senti un altra cosa
<riki> dimmi
<riki> ps grazie nel frattempo
<Carlin0> opensuse usa di default brtfs come filesystem non so come reagisca ubuntu
<Carlin0> boh poi vedi al max cancelli la partizione
<riki> ma non lo fa dalla chiavetta usb durante istallazione?cancella da gparted in opensuse?
<riki> cancello..
<Carlin0> no quello no
<Carlin0> l'installazione deve partire lo stesso
<riki> ah ok..tanto piallo tutto l'hardrdisk..
<riki> non penso riproverò SUSE..peccato sembrava molto promettente
<Carlin0> tutto ne tieni win , non si sa mai
<Carlin0> opensuse non è male :)
<riki> molto saggio come consiglio....
<riki> già...ma sto rognando per tornare indietro..
<riki> grazie del consiglio..a dopo se ci sei..
<riki> buon appetito
<arifiorefra> ciao! acendo il booting di llinux per metterlo sulla sd
<arifiorefra> eseguendo il makefile per compilare l'u-boot
<arifiorefra> ciao! sto cercando di installare linux su sd per una scheda ybo
<arifiorefra> zybo
<arifiorefra> ma mentre cerco di compilare l'u-boot con il make
<arifiorefra> non trova arm-xilinx-linux-gnueabi-gcc
<arifiorefra> sto lavorando su una VMware con ubuntu 16.04
<Mike932> ho provato a fare la live da cd, la risoluzione è corretta ora formatto grazie mille buona giornata
<psychicist> puoi utilizzare crosstool-ng per compilare un compilatore per arm-xilinx-linux-gnueabi-gcc
<psychicist> http://crosstool-ng.github.io/
<Mr_Pan> psychicist, [11:27:58] <Carlin0> psychicist, in linea di massima qui non si consiglia software fuori dai repo >>>cosa non ti e' chiaro!?!?
<Mr_Pan> niete sw fuori dai repo ufficiali !
<Mr_Pan> non e' difficile ...
<psychicist> Mr_Pan, ok, capito
<psychicist> lol
<enzotib> buongiorno
<psychicist> buongiorno
<Mr_Pan> cosa avrai da ridere...
<Mr_Pan> enzotib, ciao
<enzotib> ciao Mr_Pan
<psychicist> perchè questo canale è solo per utenti e non per sviluppatori ...
<psychicist> parlarò con lui in privato
<psychicist> 12:10 < psychicist> puoi utilizzare crosstool-ng per compilare un compilatore per arm-xilinx-linux-gnueabi-gcc
<psychicist> 12:10 < psychicist> http://crosstool-ng.github.io/
<psychicist> oops
<Mr_Pan> psychicist, in privato fai quello che vuoi .. in chat pubblica devi seguire le regole di questo canale ... supporto utente a ubuntu e derivate ufficiali
<psychicist> Mr_Pan, lo sò allora, ma non lo sapevo
<psychicist> credo che è stupido, ma non lo farò più
<Mr_Pan> psychicist, e' tutto scritto nella descrizione del canale Regolamento e info registrazione: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoIrc/LineeGuida
<Mr_Pan> le regole sono queste e non sta a me ne a te giudicare se stupido o no
<psychicist> sono qui solo per parlare l'italiano, non posso imparare niente qui
<Mr_Pan> psychicist, ok baste che segui le regole
<psychicist> posso credere che è stupido, ma non importa più adesso
<Mr_Pan> psychicist, puoi venire su #ubuntu-it-chat
<Mr_Pan> quella e' la chat per le chiacchere
<psychicist> Mr_Pan, ok, grazie
<psychicist> non è ufficiale?
<psychicist> e posso parlare di sviluppamento?
<Mr_Pan> psychicist, e' un canale libero e non loggato come questo
<arifiorefra> grazie
<luca007> salve  devo installare ubuntu su  hdd esterno   basta spostare la iso  nel hdd esterno per far partire installazine
<luca007> l'installazione
<fabio_cc> luca007, https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/SupportoUsb
<hasmat> hello, how to install slimjet browser on xubuntu?
<fabio_cc> !english | hasmat
<ubot-it> hasmat: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<hasmat> ciao, come installo slimjet con xubuntu?
<fabio_cc> hasmat, non è un software che si trova nei repository ufficiali: di cosa si tratta?
<hasmat> è un browser
<hasmat> http://www.slimjet.com/it/
<fabio_cc> hasmat, non consigliamo l'utilizzo di software installati al di fuori dei repository ufficiali
<fabio_cc> !chat | hasmat
<ubot-it> hasmat: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<hasmat> ho letto che è molto veloce e senza pubblicità e volevo provarlo
<fabio_cc> hasmat, ok, puoi provare a chiedere di là e vedere se qualcuno sa aiutarti
<hasmat> grazie, voi come browser cosa consigliate?
<fabio_cc> hasmat, quali hai provato? nei repository trovi oltre a firefox, ad esempio, chromium, epiphany, konqueror
<hasmat> uso firefox, ma non è molto veloce
<fabio_cc> hasmat, poi esiste midori
<fabio_cc> hasmat, consula anche: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione
<fabio_cc> *consulta
<fabio_cc> luca007, ripeti la domanda qui per favore, cosicché tutti possano leggere
<fabio_cc> *così che
<etrusco> buonasera, vorrei installare ubuntu su un mio pc un po' vecchio. Posso chiedere a qualcuno delle informazioni ?
<David77> etrusco: che macchina hai? ram?
<etrusco> ciao, ho un asus , sto verificando
<etrusco> credo ci siano due mb di ram
<etrusco> 128 scheda video
<etrusco> 2gb scusa
<etrusco> 128mb scheda video
<etrusco> non ho mai usato ubuntu. stavo scaricando il file su una pennetta usb
<etrusco> è poi sufficiente che la inserisca nel pc e avvii?
<David77> etrusco: con 2GiB di ram io ti consiglierei o xubuntu o lubuntu, ovviamente lts, l'ultima è la 16.04
<David77> !usb
<etrusco> capisco..grazie. però non sono pratico di file iso.. è sufficiente che lo scarichi sulla pennetta e avvii sul pc
<etrusco> ?
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/DaSupportoUsb
<etrusco> purtroppo non sono troppo pratico.. quindi necessito di un programma che crei un file iso e non posso collegare direttamente la pennetta usb al pc da formattare? ho capito bene..?
<David77> etrusco: la usb la fai da win?
<David77> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica PenDriveLinux (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.9.exe) | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB | Opzionalmente questo programma può anche scaricare lui stesso l'immagine ISO | Attenzione: il programma è in inglese
<David77> oppure https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<David77> etrusco una volta fatto il boot puoi fare 'prova ubuntu' prima di installarlo per vedere se ti piace
<David77> !lubuntu
<ubot-it> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<David77> oppure xubuntu https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu . consiglio la versione lts ovvero l'ultima è la 16.04
<etrusco> ok, ora provo. grazie per ora
<sam2> Quali sono le dimensioni del file .iso di Ubuntu Mate 16.04.2 LTS ?
<etrusco> salve, ho installato ubuntu 17.04 ma nell'icona di connessione in alto a destra, non figura il wifi
<etrusco> come posso fare..?
<gigirock> etrusco 6 su un portatile ?
<etrusco> si si
<etrusco> come posso risolvere..?
<etrusco> grazie in anticipo ..
<Carlin0> etrusco, sai che scheda wifi è ?
<etrusco> umm.. no. ma con windows funzionava
<Carlin0> sei da ubuntu ora ?
<etrusco> qui non appare. devo installare i driver del pc..? perché dal sito asus non me li fa scaricare.. erano per windows xp
<etrusco> si
<Carlin0> etrusco, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<Carlin0> etrusco, sudo lshw | pastebinit
<etrusco> il secondo?
<Carlin0> etrusco, incolla qui il link che esce da 2° comando
<etrusco> scusami ma su ubuntu sono proprio pratico zero.. dove devo scriverlo?
<Carlin0> rileggi
<etrusco> si, ma un terminale, abbi pazienza.. non so cosa sia.. su ubuntu
<Carlin0> cercalo tra i programmi
<etrusco> devo aprire il comando.. cerca su computer e cercare cosa? grazie in anticipo
<gigirock> etrusco: ma stai scrivendo dal pc che ha il problema ?
<etrusco> si. ma parti dal presupposto che per te è tutto elementare.. io mi trovo un po' spiazzato..
<etrusco> quel codice dove devo scriverlo..?
<Carlin0> 23:50:13<Carlin0> etrusco, apri un terminale e scrivi sudo apt install pastebinit
<etrusco> ?
<etrusco> perdonami, ma apri un terminale, tecnicamente a cosa corrisponde?
<gigirock> etrusco: premi ctrl alt t
<etrusco> ok, grazie
<Carlin0> il terminale è un programma essenziale su linux
<etrusco> mi chiede la password ora
<etrusco> anche se non riesco a scrivere nulla.. in realtà
<Carlin0> scrivila e dai invio anche se non la vedi
<etrusco> ah ok.. grazie..
<etrusco> ha scritto una serie di codici.. diverse righe ora
<Carlin0> quando finisce scrivi sudo lshw | pastebinit
<Carlin0> questo comando restituisce un link , incollalo qui
<etrusco> il comando incolla.. su ubuntu puoi dirmi quale è?
<etrusco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25107347/
<etrusco> riuscito.. che devo fare..?
<etrusco> mi dici se posso aspettarti?
<Carlin0> etrusco, la tua scheda di rete wifi è BCM4318 ora ti linko la guida per i driver io vado a nanna
<Carlin0> !bcm | etrusco
<etrusco> mi mandi il link per risolvere..?
<Carlin0> buonanotte
<Carlin0> si arriva
<Carlin0> il bot è lento
<etrusco> ok. allora aspetto.. grazie
<ubot-it> etrusco: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-09
<berlino> buongiorno!
<berlino> ho un processore i5 e vorrei sapere se c'è qualcosa su kubuntu per utilizzare l intel boost technology
<berlino> o se già funziona di suo!
<berlino> provo a ricollegarmi sta sera
<berlino> buona giornata gente!
<matadores> buongiorno
<matadores> per stampante laser brother mfc-1910w mi funziona tranne lo scanner posso chiedeere aiuto qui?
<Mr_Pan> matadores, cerca nella pagina driver del produttore ... le brother sono tra le meglio supportate con linux
<Mr_Pan> matadores, http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=gb&lang=en&prod=mfc1910w_eu_as&os=128
<Mr_Pan> matadores, problemi con la connessione ?
<Mr_Pan> mapreri, hai letto il link  ?
<matadores> no
<matadores> puoi rilinkare per favore?
<matadores> allora mr pan funziona come stampante ma non come scanner però ho provato vuescan eè funziona
<matadores> siccome lo scanner non lo devo usare io ma mia suocera il programma predefinito di ubuntu è meglio a mio avviso
<leo000> buon giorno a tutti
<leo000> posso chiedere un consiglio agli esperti
<leo000> devo installare una versione linux 64bit che posso usare putty da windows
<leo000> in pradica devo installare dei programmi da windows a linux e da quello che ho capito se ci vuole permesso amministratore per farlo
<leo000> quale versione mi consigliate che possa fare questo tipo di lavoro
<matadores> xd
<cavoliamauri> Salve
<Mr_Pan> cavoliamauri, giorn o
<matadores> ok grazie lo stesso  penso di aver risolto quindi vado alla prossima raga è buona giornata a tutti
<cavoliamauri> Ho ubuntu 16.04 lts, il computer si avvia in low graphics mode. Ho un problema con i pacchetti xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu e non saprei proprio come risolvere. Qualcuno ha il mio stesso problema?
<GlasgowSmile> ciao a tutti
<GlasgowSmile> un info...
<GlasgowSmile> ...quale software utilizzate per collegarvi sulla rete IRC ?
<Carlin0> hexchat prevalentemente
<Carlin0> !info hexchat
<ubot-it> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Carlin0> a dire il vero io uso weechat ma è meno user friendly
<GlasgowSmile> !info hexchat
<ubot-it> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Carlin0> !info hexchat bionic
<ubot-it> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14.1-2 (bionic), package size 342 kB, installed size 1039 kB
<GlasgowSmile> anke io ora sono su hex chat
<GlasgowSmile> cosa cambia inserendo bionic?
<GlasgowSmile> !info hexchat bionic
<ubot-it> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14.1-2 (bionic), package size 342 kB, installed size 1039 kB
<Carlin0> bionic ha pacchetti più aggiornati di xenial
<GlasgowSmile> ok
<GlasgowSmile> come posso registrare il mio nick?
<Carlin0> leggi il topic GlasgowSmile
<Carlin0> !topic
<ubot-it> per vedere il topic, scrivi /topic.
<GlasgowSmile> ok
<Allex> Ciao a tutti. Sto scaricando proprio adesso UBUNTU MATE 16.04.LTS per un vecchio pc che monta ancora Windows XP. Volevo sapere, siccome poi andrò ad utilizzare una chiavetta USB, se mi è sufficente, per l'installazione , solo il sistema operativo nuovo o se mi serve anche dell'altro(?)
<Mr_Pan> Allex, altro in che senso?!?! scarichi la iso la metti su usb installi ... poi altri pacchetti che ti dovessero servire li scarichi online dal gestore pacchetti
<Allex> Ecco appunto: cosa è la iso? è già compresa nel pacchetto MATE?
<Mr_Pan> Allex, la iso contiene il sistema base e altri pacchetti preinstalalti
<Mr_Pan> !installazione
<ubot-it> Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
<Mr_Pan> !usbwin
<ubot-it> Scarica Rufus: https://rufus.akeo.ie/ | Installalo su Windows e lancialo: lui si occuperà di trasferire l'immagine ISO su USB. Guida: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Allex> Grazi gente!
<FabioNET> oila'
<fabio577> Buonasera, ho installato linux mint lmde sul portatile hp di un amico, collego la stampante canon pixma mx 470, faccio la procedura per scaricare i driver, ma o esce proprio dalla finestra di dialogo, o inizia a cercarli, ma si blocca così con la "rotella" che gira....Come posso fare? Grazie in anticipo!
<FabioNET> fabio spiegati meglio
<FabioNET> hai installato il server cups?
<fabio577> quando cerca i driver per la stampante collegata con usb, si blocca...
<fabio577> dovrebbe essere di serie su mint
<fabio577> e comunque si, c'è
<FabioNET> qualche tempo fa avevo installato il server cups che mi sfrutta ala stamapnte con i driver interni
<FabioNET> basta solo aggiungere la stampante al server cups
<fabio577> come si fa?
<FabioNET> apt install cups
<fabio577> fatto, mi diceva che c'era gia la versione piu recente
<fabio577> tra l'altro il pc ce l'ha a casa e non ce l'ho qui sotto mano
<FabioNET> prova ad instalalre i driver adesso
<FabioNET> coem hai fatto prima
<FabioNET> vediamo se non si blocca
<fabio577> gia fatto, niente, si blocca in "attesa"...
<FabioNET> hp non ha
<FabioNET> i driver di serie di solito?
<fabio577> o addirittura scompare proprio lòa finestra di dialogo
<FabioNET> per linux
<FabioNET> altrimenti ci sta hp lip
<FabioNET> potrebbe essere un bug
<FabioNET> non segnalato
<fabio577> non so, è la prima volta che tento di installare stampante
<FabioNET> proverei a staccare e ricollegare la stampante
<fabio577> fatto
<fabio577> niente
<FabioNET> per vedre se non `e il kernel che blocca
<fabio577> anche riavviare pc ecc...
<FabioNET> strano non mi era mai capitato
<fabio577> diceva ricerca dei driver, e si bloccava cosi
<FabioNET> ... magari prova a segnalarlo sul forum
<FabioNET> magari trovano una soluzione
<fabio577> eh ora ci provo... sono nuovo anche qui :)
<FabioNET> :)
<FabioNET> potrebbe essere un bug dell'interfaccia
<fabio577> come faccio a chiedere nel forum?
<FabioNET> hai installato mint puoi chiedere al forum su mint
<FabioNET> oppure sul forum di ubuntu
<FabioNET> ti posso aiutare con ubuntu ma con mint non saprei dirti ancora
<FabioNET> anche se pi`u o meno `e simile
<FabioNET> magari cambia l'interfaccia
<fabio577> ah ok, ma dove vado, su forum o su chiedi?
<berlino> ciao a tutti!
<fabio577> ciao!
<berlino> Avrei bisogno di una delucidazione. Ho un porcessore intel i5 e su windows tra i vari driver ho anche intel boost tecnology...qui di kubuntu 18.04 devo installare qualcosa per avere le stesse prestazioni o fa tutto da solo?
<FabioNET> melgio sul forum
<FabioNET> fa tutto il kernel
<fabio577> eh ma come faccio a mettere il messaggio???
<FabioNET> intel boot `e una software proprietario di intel
<FabioNET> fabio577: fai una domanda e loro ti rispondono
<berlino> FabioNET : grazie
<FabioNET> berlino: il kernel usa driver o
<FabioNET> open source
<FabioNET> pochi sono proprietari scaricabili a parte
<berlino> FabioNET: comuque, se la frequenza di base del processore è 1.60 ghz e quella turbo massima è di 3.40 ghz, all occorenza aumenta da sola già con i driver open del kernel ? Giusto?
<FabioNET> `e ovvio
<FabioNET> berlino: perche' dobrebbe andare piu lento?
<FabioNET> poi l'intel boot `e un minimo di ovecloking
<FabioNET> che gli da
<berlino> perchè nella mia ignoraza credevo che senza i driver proprietari non averbbe funzionato l'overcloking
<FabioNET> berlino: no ma aspetta diventa piu complesso farlo con il kernel
<berlino> poi ieri ho trovato questa guida....https://www.lffl.org/2013/03/attivare-la-funzionalita-intel-turbo.html e allora mi sono venuti dei dubbi
<FabioNET> se lo vuoi in automatico devi saperlo personalizzare ovvero devi compilare il kernel e scegliere le opzioni che servono per tirare il kollo al processore
<berlino> ....non sono in grado di farlo! xD
<FabioNET> se ci sta un driver per linux aposito hai questi vantaggi altrimenti si pu`o fare tramite bios
<FabioNET> diventa una cosa un piu' difficilotta
<berlino> dove posso vedere se ci sono i driver appositi?
<FabioNET> se lo vuoi proprietario devi vedere sul sito della intel
<FabioNET> e magari fai prima
<FabioNET> altrimenti va controllato il bios per attivarla da li o anche intallare cosi come' la ditro e vedere cosa ti intalla in automatico
<FabioNET> la terza `e la ricompilazione del kernel
<FabioNET> nel ricompilare il kernel puoi scegliere quali driver usare
<FabioNET> in alternativa ancora nei pakketti esistono gli header per il kernel gi`a compilati e aggiungono funzionalite'
<berlino> niente per ubuntu non c'e' niente!
<FabioNET> allora puoi vedere se nel bios lo puoi attivare
<FabioNET> coqmunque non `e detto il kernel applica tutti i suoi driver in automatico
<FabioNET> puo darsi pure che ce lo mette di suo lo vedi con il comando dmesg
<FabioNET> ti fa vedere tutta al lista delle periferiche riconosciute
<berlino> https://pastebin.com/Lr4UExGe per me è come leggere l'arabo!
<FabioNET> `e lo so ci son passanto le notti xD
<berlino> xD
<berlino> tutto sto casino mi è ventuo in mente perchè volevo provare a mettere qualche gioco cosi per passare il tempo(che poi in realtà non ho) e anche per eliminare windows 10 definitivamente visto che detesto gli aggiornamenti automatici!
<berlino> mi sa che terro' entrambi !
<berlino> ah un ultima cosa....
<berlino> ho notato che con i driver nvidia la batteria mi dura la metà che con i driver nouveau è possibile/normale?
<berlino> e non ti dico quante guide ho letto per riuscire a risolvere il tearing delle finestre! alla fine ci sono riuscito! xD
<FabioNET> `e be non `e winzozz si suda con linux non ti dico con gentoo e openbsd
<FabioNET> anzi pi`u che altro si smanetta molto di pi`u con la tastiera
<Carlin0> !chat
<ubot-it> per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<FabioNET> al momento sto usando openbsd e ubuntu su due monitor
<Carlin0> !chat | FabioNET
<ubot-it> FabioNET: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<FabioNET>  :) ok
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-10
<FiskyoLive> buongiorno al canale
<FiskyoLive> volevo chiedervi se ci sono dei problemi con processori i7 installando ubuntu come unico sistema operativo in un portatile asus
<jk^> salve, sono su lubuntu 16.04.4 avvio il pc e mi continua a dire "Si è verificato un errore, invia segnalazione" la invio, ma poi se ne ripresentano altre anche dopo aver riavviato
<jk^> l'unica cosa che ho fatto di recente
<jk^> mi hanno fatto scrivere nel terminale: sudo leafpad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<mike932> salve, ho un problema con ubuntu
<jk^> e modificare le ultime due righe di quel testo
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/DHK3mj2C
<jk^> prima delle ultime due righe mi hanno fatto aggiungere dei cancelletti, uno per ciascuna delle due righe
<Mr_Pan> jk^, e quindi  ?   quel comando non provoca di certo quel tipo di errore ...
<Mr_Pan> jk^, quelli sono errori generici ... se li vuoi levare di mezzo
<jk^> e l'altra cosa che ho fatto è stato modificare tipo di account da "personalizzato" ad "amministratore" e purtroppo non riesco a rimettere "personalizzato" perchè è sparita la voce, e poi ho messo "Chiedere la password all'accesso" che poi è il motivo per cui mi hanno suggerito di aggiungere quei cancelletti
<Mr_Pan> devi disattivare apport
<Mr_Pan> devi googlare
<jk^> apport?
<jk^> cmq il punto è che stanno uscendo di continuo
<jk^> prima ogni tanto ne usciva qualcuno, inviavo la segnalazione, poi riavviavo e tutto ok come prima, ora si ripropongono ad ogni avvio
<mike932> ho un problema con ubuntu 16.04.2 lts, praticamente non ho la connessione tramite wifi, se vado ad impostazioni di sistema>rete mi da solo la connessione via cavo, premetto che il computer in questione non ha la scheda wireless integrata, uso una antenna wireless esterna
<Mr_Pan> jk^, https://forum.ubuntu-it.org/viewtopic.php?p=5033491
<Mr_Pan> mike932, che modello ?    viene vista tra le periferiche usb ?
<Mr_Pan> mike932, da Terminale (ctrl+alt+t) scrivi
<Mr_Pan> sudo lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mr_Pan> incolla squi il link http che avrai alla fine del comando
<mike932> http://termbin.com/4u1u
<Mr_Pan> mike932, tp.link 722
<mike932> si
<Mr_Pan> mike932, chievatta tra le + rognose ...
<mike932> ah e quindi come posso fare
<Mr_Pan> mike932, no no si risolve smanettandoci
<Mr_Pan> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2348667
<mike932> perfetto provo e ti faccio sapere
<Bombaldo95> Ciao ho un problemino con ubuntu non riesco a reinstallare l'icona WiFi
<jk^> Mr_Pan il punto è che credo ci sia effettivamente qualche problema, se mi ripropone in continuazione queste finestre di segnalazione errori...
<Mr_Pan> Bombaldo95, ???
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli | Bombaldo95
<ubot-it> Bombaldo95: Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<Mr_Pan> jk^, si hai ragione
<Bombaldo95> Sorry
<jk^> Impossibile monitorare o controllare le attività
<jk^> La connessione al demone è stata persa. Probabilmente il demone in background è andato in crash.
<jk^> It seems that the daemon died.
<jk^> me ne spuntano fuori in continuazione... porca miseria
<jk^> "Si è verificato un problema durante la verifica degli aggiornamenti"
<jk^> Mr_Pan anche per questo ti dicevo che forse qualcosa s'è sballato
<ubot-it> mi tappo la bocca per non dire cosa si é sballato ...
<jk^> https://pastebin.com/raw/8DLrg0s4
<jk^> se può essere utile
<jk^> ubot-it perchè dici così?
<ubot-it> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mike932> ho risolto grazie mile
<giovi> Buonasera possiedo un asus ee pc con 1 gb di ram e windows xp installato quale versioni di ubuntu posso installare m
<giovi> ?
<Mr_Pan> giovi, 1 gb e´prorpio poco ...
<Mr_Pan> lubuntu/xubuntu sono le + leggere (lubuntu meglio)
<Mr_Pan> giovi, il problem e´ come apri internet una pagina con video ecc tipo repubblica e il pc muore li ...
<giovi> ma che cosa posso fare per velocizzare il pc?
<dark20> buona sera allo staf
<dark20> io ho installato ubuntu 14 e chi mi deve fornire il servizio gli serve dettaglio ssh come lo trovo?
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-11
<jk^> ciao, quando spengo il pc per pochi secondi appare il terminale con diverse righe con errori rossi e gialli... però non faccio in tempo a leggere, c'è un log di quella schermata da qualche aprte?
<jk^> parte?
<Guest62544> Buongiorno a tutti, ho bisogno di supporto. ieri ho installato ubuntu 16.04 sul mio notebook e la procedura è andata a buon fine l'unico problema è il segnale wifi che risulta di molto depotenziato. come posso risolvere?
<Guest62544> grazia in anticipo
<dos2000> salve ho dei problemi con lubuntu per giocare a steam
<dos2000> mi dice che la mia versione oltre ad essere una 64 no supporta piu la versione corrente
<Mr_Pan> che fretta ..
<Cutl4ss> salve
<Mr_Pan> ciao Cutl4ss
<Cutl4ss> Ciao, Mr_Pan
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-12
<MattiaC> Buongiorno, io ho un problema quando cerco di fare il boot da USB di Ubuntu, attualmente sto usando Elementary OS e voglio passare ad Ubuntu 18.04, ma quando entro nel BIOS per selezionare da che drive bootare, l'USB compare normalmente, però una volta selezionata il sistema si avvia normalmente, e non parte il setup di Ubuntu. Secondo voi come pos
<MattiaC> so risolvere? Può essere correlato all'installazione di Elementary OS o dipende soltanto dall'USB/BIOS/Immagine?
<David77> buona giornata a tutti!
<David77> ho installato lubuntu 16.04 dall'ultima iso, non avendo in quel momento accesso ad internet che ha il kernel 4.10.0-28.32~16.04.2 poi quando avevo internet ho aggiornato e si è installata la 4.13.0-45.50~16.04.2 al riavvio non funziona. come posso mettere la 4.4 che è supportata fino al 2021 ed è stabile e togliere sia la 4.10 che la 4.13? grazie
<[Enrico]> David77: da qui https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack sembra che tu debba rimuovere i pacchetti che contengono hwe e li rimpiazzi con gli originali
<[Enrico]> ma non dice ufficialmente come fare
<[Enrico]> a parte che dice di installare da una vecchia versione delle iso che non ha molto senso eh
<[Enrico]> David77: in generale raccomandano di non usare i kernel vecchi, anche se supportati
<David77> [Enrico]: grazie della risposta. solo che il kernel 4.13 non funziona :( infatti non c'è scritto come fare. la 4.4 è uscita insieme alla 16.04 ed è rodata e aggiornata (14 Jun 2018) e quindi pensavo di adottare quella soluzione. le successive hanno un supporto di 6 mesi ma se funzionasse a me andrebbe benissimo! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Kernel.2FSupport.A16.04.x_Ubuntu_Kernel_Support
<Carlin0> David77, sudo apt install linux-image-generic
<Carlin0> poi riavvi col kernel 4.4.* e purghi gli altri
<David77> oppure mi aiutate, grazie a prescindere, a risolvere il problema. quando avvio con la 4.13 non si vede neanche il logo lubuntu e quando 'parte' 2/3 di schermo ci sono delle scritte illeggibili su sfondo nero e nel terzo a destra c'è la data e il classico pulsante per riavvio, spengi etc se clicco non appare nulla ma premendo enter si spenge il pc
<Mr_Pan> David77, direi che quelle versione (4.13) rompe qualcosa a livello di driver video che da noia alla tua configurazione specifica ... ma sto andando a naso...
<David77> Carlin0 grazie ora vedo. anche te 'raccomandi di non usare i kernel vecchi, anche se supportati' ? la tua opinione?
<Carlin0> David77, che vecchi hardware alle volte vanno meglio i vecchi kernel , inoltre male che vada puoi sempre tornare al 4.13
<Carlin0> è tutta roba contenuta nei repo ufficiali
<Carlin0> IMHO le LTS non dovrebbero cambiare kernel mantenere lo stesso aggiornandogli solo le patch di sicurezza
<David77> Carlin0 concordo! se un kernel va ed è supportato patch di sicurezza e vai! Mr_Pan probabile
<David77> quindi linux-image-generic comanda rispetto al hwe?
<Carlin0> prova il 4.4.* col comando che ti ho dato , puoi sempre tornare indietro
<Carlin0> se installi linux-image-generic automaticamente ti leva lo stack hwe ma restano i kernel 4.13 che dovrai purgare a manina
<Carlin0> e pure i 4.10
<Carlin0> David77, tra le altre cose mi sembra che proprio tu avessi già fatto questa cosa ... forse su altro pc
<David77> Carlin0 può essere... la memoria non è più quella di un tempo :( ha installato l'ultima 4.4 (4.4.0.130.136) ma non ha non mi sembra abbia tolto hwe. ora purgo sia la 4.10 che la 4.13. tra l'altro anche la 4.13 sta andando in pensione perchè ad agosto esce la 4.15
<Carlin0> David77, se mi posti tutto vediamo cosa ha fatto
<Carlin0> !paste
<ubot-it> http://paste.ubuntu.com/ servizio che permette di incollare lunghi output senza intasare il canale. Incollare il testo, indicare il nick, premere paste e postare in canale l'indirizzo della pagina. Per maggiori informazioni: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/InternetRete/Navigazione/Pastebin
<Carlin0> David77, devi prima riavviare col 4.4
<David77> Carlin0 ovviamente con la 4.4 va! purgando la 4.13 rimuove anche lo stack: mitico Carlin0!
<Carlin0> ottimo
<David77> rimuove sia linux-generic-hwe-16.04 che linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04. grande!!! :)
<Carlin0> una volta purgato lo stack continuerà ad aggiornarsi ma sempre 4.4.*
<David77> se non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti Carlin0
<David77> [Enrico] sarà pur 'vecchia' la 4.4 (aprile 2016) ma se funziona ed è aggiornata per la sicurezza a me va bene - risolto
<Carlin0> David77, è tutto relativo , hardware vecchio software vecchio e viceversa
<[Enrico]> David77: non dirlo a me, io sui server uso CentOS :). Ma per i desktop preferisco stare aggiornato.
<David77> Einstein pure lo diceva e non era certo il primo venuto
<Mr_Pan> [16:13:27] <Carlin0> David77, è tutto relativo , hardware vecchio software vecchio e viceversa  >>> quindi Carlino sta usando il DOS 6.22  :P:P
<David77> ma su lubuntu (lxde in genere quindi pcmanfm) è possibile non far vedere nel pannello laterale sul gestore file le altre partizioni non montate?
<Carlin0> shakraw, problemi di connessione ?
<cutl4ss> salve a tutti
<gaaren> salve! ho appena installato ubuntu 18.04 ma tra i sound devices trovo solo gli headphones e pavucontrol mi da gli speaker come unavailable
<gaaren> come posso rimediare?
<gaaren> Inoltre pavucontrol da gli headphones come plugged in, oltre che gli speakers unvaialable
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-13
<skricciolo> image!
<skricciolo> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/k5kdjCWzCK/
<skricciolo> ubuntu 18.04
<Carlin0> skricciolo, sudo apt -f install
<skricciolo> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ct5K5xdhBQ/
<Carlin0> !vedisources | skricciolo
<ubot-it> skricciolo: apri un terminale e incolla per intero il comando contenuto tra le virgolette "(cat /etc/apt/sources.list && ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/) | nc termbin.com 9999" esso restituirà un link che dovrai postare in canale
<skricciolo> @carlino
<skricciolo> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Nhtsy7tj95/
<Carlin0> skricciolo, hai letto ?
<skricciolo> non mi restituisce nessun link
<skricciolo> http://termbin.com/mhrs
<skricciolo> #carlino
<Mr_Pan> !nome
<ubot-it> Voce non trovata: 'nome'
<Mr_Pan> !chi | skricciolo
<ubot-it> skricciolo: se stai parlando con qualcuno in particolare, per rendere più leggibile il canale ti consiglio di inserire il suo nickname in quello che dici (puoi usare il completamento premendo il tasto tab)
<Mr_Pan> senza nessun prima tipo # @
<skricciolo> Carlin0:
<Carlin0> skricciolo, sudo apt purge libsnmp30:i386 ma prima di dare l'ok fammi vedere cosa esce
<Mr_Pan> È utile eseguire "apt --fix-broken install" per correggere ciò.   >> giá provato   ?
<skricciolo> si Mr_Pan
<skricciolo> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/2MZH7PtdMz/ Carlin0
<skricciolo> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/FFTWkVxdsn/  Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> skricciolo, quella e´ una libreria del sistema di stampa per HP ... da quando ti ha dato il problema ?
<skricciolo> da quando ha provato a scaricare i drivers per simple scan
<Mr_Pan> skricciolo, avevi aggiunto e poi rimossi dei repository?   e´veramente strano l errore riguardo quella libreria   ?
<Mr_Pan> skricciolo, quali driver per simle scan ?
<Mr_Pan> skricciolo, il tuo sistema e´ 32 o 64 bit ?
<skricciolo> 64
<Mr_Pan> skricciolo, stiamo cercando di capire e ricostruire ... dicci cosa hai fatto
<skricciolo> link per postare screen?
<Mr_Pan> !image
<ubot-it> Carica un'immagine su http://prnt.sc/ o https://imgur.com/ e metti un collegamento ad essa in canale.
<skricciolo> https://prnt.sc/k5yzb1 Mr_Pan
<skricciolo> https://prnt.sc/k5yzns Mr_Pan
<Carlin0BRILLANTE> Carlin0:
<Carlin0BRILLANTE> 6 brillante Carlin0
<Carlin06BRILLANT> O ALMENO TENTI DI ESSERLO MA NON CI RIESCI,Carlin0
<armaduk> vorrei fare una rete domestica tra 5 dispositivi , uno in windows, uno con ubuntu  e gli altri 3 android. Ho già assegnato un ip statico ai due computer e ho già creato un gruppo home con windows, solo che adesso non so cosa fare per poter vedere il computer con ubuntu 16.04 lts
<armaduk> vorrei usare la stampante che è attaccata al computer con ubuntu in rete
<Carlin0> !chat | armaduk
<ubot-it> armaduk: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-14
<jk^> salve
<jk^> mi esce sempre un errore nell'area notifiche. "Si è verificato un errore durante la verifica degli aggiornamenti"
<jk^> e ogni tanto rispuntano sempre fuori errori per i quali mi chiede se voglia inviare una segnalazione... però non escono di tanto in tanto, ma con una certa frequenza, quindi suppongo ci sia qualche errore o problema che si ripropone di volta in volta
<jk^> sono su lubuntu 16.04.4
<WolfBorg> Avrei un problema con Xorg, posso chiedere coniglio a qualcuno di voi?
<WolfBorg> nessuno?
<gigirock> !info network-manger-applet
<ubot-it> Package network-manger-applet does not exist in xenial
<gigirock> !info network-manager-applet
<ubot-it> Package network-manager-applet does not exist in xenial
#ubuntu-it 2018-07-15
<steve_011> ciao
<steve_011> ho un problema con ubuntu
<FabioNET> we
<FabioNET> tutti a dormire sulla spiaggia
<Mr_Pan> seee magari in spiaggi acon il caldo che fa
<Mr_Pan> !chat | FabioNET
<ubot-it> FabioNET: per qualsiasi argomento non inerente strettamente il supporto a ubuntu, /join #ubuntu-it-chat
<zap_> ciao a tutti ho un lenovo yoga 510 con dual boot (ubuntu windows 10) qualcosa è successo perche all'avvio non appare piu il grub e il pc si avvia solo con windows.mia figlia non sa dirmi cosa ha toccato di sicuro non è entrata nel bios.come posso rimediare?
<zap_> il bios è impostato uefi first
<Carlin0> zap_, windows 10 ?
<Carlin0> probabile che un aggiornamento di win abbia sovrascritto il grub , devi ripristinarlo
<Carlin0> !grub | zap segui il link per il ripristino
<ubot-it> zap segui il link per il ripristino: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/ | Per ripristinare Grub: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/AmministrazioneSistema/Grub/Ripristino
<zap_> Carlin0, si windows 10.  grazie del link adesso provo. però sto windows rompe proprio i ...
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-08
<biblos82_> raagazzi mi serve un hacker x instagram , scrivetemi in pvt
<ControlAltDelici> ciao a tutti
<ControlAltDelici> ho un problema che mi porto dietro da quasi 10 anni, fino ad ora ho trovato una soluzione (sempre diversa da versione in versione) ma questa volta non ne vuole proprio
<ControlAltDelici> uso Xubuntu e praticamente non si vedono le icone nei menu delle applicazioni in QT
<ControlAltDelici> il che li rende di difficile uso nonché poco immediati
<tonyospite> buonasera a tutti
<tonyospite> avevo bisogno di un supporto, riguardo a scaricare la versione iso 64 bit di lubuntu
<tonyospite> qualcuno può darmi una mano ?
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-09
<wer> è possibile installare ubuntu su un tablet con android?
<marcy> Buonasera, avrei un problema col touchpad di un portatile Lenovo. Non funziona (non risulta nella lista xinput) Ho provato a sostituire nel file /etc/deafult/grub "quiet splash" con "i8042.nopnp, quiet splash" ma senza risultato dopo aver fatto update grub
<marcy> Buonasera, ho un problema con un portatile Lenovo. Non rileva il touchpad (non compare nella lista ximput) e ho provato a modificare il file /etc/deafult/grub sostituendo "splash" con "i8042.reset,quiet splash" dando poi il comando sudo update-grub ma non ha funzionato
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-10
<Poi> Salve
<Poi> Ciao
<Poi> per caso utilizzate chromium?
<Carlin0> Poi, hai problemi con chromium ?
<Poi> si
<Poi> nel senso, non ho capito perchè non è compatibile con html5
<Carlin0> mai sentito nulla di simile
<Carlin0> Poi, cmq evita di usare proxy , dai una brutta impressione
<Poi> Su netflix mi dice che devo avere un browser compatibile con html5 :/
<Poi> scusa ho una vpn
<Carlin0> per netflix io uso chrome e va benissimo
<Carlin0> ma anche firefox va
<Poi> chromium però no...a quanto pare
<Carlin0> non è che per caso hai qualche addon che blocca ? perchè è strana la cosa
<Poi> no è praticamente stock
<Poi> ho messo solo ublock
<Poi> ho provato pure a scaricare codec usando il comando sudo apt install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<Poi> ma non è servito
<Carlin0> disattiva ublock per netflix
<saturno> buongiorno a tutti ho bisogno di assistenza mi aiutate?
<saturno> ho un pc con AMD athlon 64 3700+ 800mhz con 2gb di ram secondo voi posso installare l'ultima versione di ubuntu?
<Carlin0> saturno, meglio qualcosa di più leggero di ubuntu come xubuntu/lubuntu
<saturno> grazie ho appena letto la guida. qual è meglio tra xubuntu e lubuntu?
<saturno> considerando le caratteristiche che ho scritto sopra?
<Carlin0> lubuntu è il più leggero in assoluto ...
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<saturno> il pc serve a mio padre e nipotina (chrome, office, pdf, mail e stampante bhrother)
<[Enrico]> saturno: quel computer non ha abbastanza risorse per chrome
<[Enrico]> saturno: meglio se ne comprate uno nuovo
<[Enrico]> anche uno molto economico ha più potenza
<saturno> intendo dire browser web non per forza chrome
<saturno> appena avviato lubuntu da disco
<saturno> non riesco ad attivare la wifi :(
<Carlin0> saturno, apri un terminale e scrivi lspci | grep -i net
<Carlin0> saturno, facci vedere cosa esce
<saturno> ho due pc accesi
<saturno> ho fatto il comando e spunta un listato
<saturno> correggo
<saturno> avevo scritto male
<saturno> spunta scritta la mia scheda di rete
<saturno> Realteck
<saturno> anche la wifi
<saturno> a quanto pare la vede ma è come se fosse disattivata
<Carlin0> le realtek non hanno driver adeguati per linux mi spiace
<saturno> scusami
<saturno> realtek lan
<saturno> e Broadcom wifi
<saturno> due schede di rete
<saturno> lan la vede il wifi no
<ahhchenick> buongiorno a tutti
<saturno> BCM4318 Airforceone 54g
<Carlin0> saturno, se il wifi è broadcom collega il pc via cavo e segui la guida che ora ti linko
<Carlin0> !bcm | saturno
<ubot-it> saturno: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/DispositiviSenzaFili/Broadcom
<saturno> si wifi broadcom
<ahhchenick> sentite io ho uno xubunti 18.04 installato su un portatile vecchio, succede che ogni volta che lo accendo, la prima volta mi si pianta su di una schermata totalmente nera con solo una riga o due di pixel bianchi, poi la seconda volta che lo riavvio va normalmente, qualche dritta ??
<saturno> cosa devo fare?
<saturno> non ho la possibiità di collegare il pc linux con il cavo lan. Posso scaricare i file da questo pc e passarli con chiavetta usb all'altro?
<ahhchenick> che sistema operativo hai saturno
<saturno> lubuntu
<ahhchenick> in teoria riconosce in automatico usb aggiunte
<saturno> ho installato lubuntu su un portatile antico e non si attiva la wifi
<Carlin0> saturno, hai letto la guida ?
<saturno> la sto leggendo non sono molto ferrato con linux :(
<Carlin0> eh ma è in italiano , forse puoi fare anche senza cavo ma non sono tanto sicuro
<ahhchenick> carlino hai una guida per creare una rete tra linux e linux (cartelle condivise) ??
<ahhchenick> no samba no windows
<ahhchenick> ....
<saturno> la cartella Home sarebbe il desktop?
<saturno> (perdonate la mia ignoranza)
<saturno> non riesco a copiare un file nella cartella home mi dice permesso negato
<saturno> (faccio copia incolla su home stile windows)
<saturno> c'è qualcuno?
<saturno> volevo far notare che sto lavorando col dvd inserito... lubuntu non è ancora installato!
<saturno> son riuscito ad installare il pacchetto b43 fw cutter
<saturno> ma non riesco ad nstallare il file bz2
<ryuujin>  
<ryuujin>  
<ahhchenick> ah ma sei in live
<ahhchenick> .....
<ahhchenick> in live non tutto va
<ahhchenick> ripetimi cosa devi fare
<saturno> eccomi infatti sto installando tutto
<saturno> ho scaricato i pacchetti li ho messi su pennetta e tra un po installo
<saturno> HO RISOLTO! grazie mille Carlin0
<saturno> :) :)
<saturno> usando un altro pc ed usando una chiavetta usb
<saturno> qualcuno sa come si imposta la lingua italiana da firefox? nel menu di scelta non c'è l'italiano
<[Enrico]> saturno: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/use-firefox-another-language
<saturno> esatto seguo questa procedura ma lingua italiana non mi spunta nell'elenco per cui non posso selezionarla
<Carlin0> !info firefox-locale-it
<ubot-it> firefox-locale-it (source: firefox): Italian language pack for Firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 66.0.3+build1-0ubuntu1 (disco), package size 301 kB, installed size 570 kB
<Carlin0> saturno, se ora il pc è "online" apri un terminale e dai il comando ...
<saturno> quale?
<Carlin0> sudo apt install firefox-locale-it
<saturno> si è online ora... dimmi il comndo
<Carlin0> dopo installato riavvia ff
<saturno> ok fatto
<saturno> cioè'?
<Carlin0> lo chiudi e riapri
<saturno> ripeto sono alle primissime armi
<saturno> fatto
<saturno> non mi dà ancora italiano lista vuota
<Carlin0> ma i menù sono in italiano ?
<saturno> no
<Carlin0> saturno, cerca nel menù preferenze se c'è qualcosa riguardo le lingue
<saturno> ora il menu è in ita
<saturno> si adesso è ok
<saturno> :)
<saturno> grazie
<ahhchenick> sentite io ho uno xubunti 18.04 installato su un portatile vecchio, succede che ogni volta che lo accendo, la prima volta mi si pianta su di una schermata totalmente nera con solo una riga o due di pixel bianchi, poi la seconda volta che lo riavvio va normalmente, qualche dritta ??
<chenickfigo> sentite io ho uno xubunti 18.04 installato su un portatile vecchio, succede che ogni volta che lo accendo, la prima volta mi si pianta su di una schermata totalmente nera con solo una riga o due di pixel bianchi, poi la seconda volta che lo riavvio va normalmente, qualche dritta ??
<chenickfigo> sentite io ho uno xubunti 18.04 installato su un portatile vecchio, succede che ogni volta che lo accendo, la prima volta mi si pianta su di una schermata totalmente nera con solo una riga o due di pixel bianchi, poi la seconda volta che lo riavvio va normalmente, qualche dritta ??
<chenickfigo> be niente ringrazio ugualmente
<marcy> Salve, avrei un problema con un Lenovo... non rileva il touchpad
<Mr_Pan> marcy> !dettagli
<Mr_Pan> !dettagli
<ubot-it> Per ricevere assistenza tecnica, per favore indica: Versione di Ubuntu o derivata, CPU (marca e modello), quantitativo di RAM, Scheda Video (marca e modello), se notebook, il modello preciso, se presente UEFI (vedi anche !uefi), fa una completa panoramica del problema riscontrato, postando il pastebin (vedi !pastebin) di eventuali comandi in questione.
<marcy> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS (Bionic Beaver) 64-bit Kernel Linux 4.18.0-25-generic, Lenovo AMD A4-9125 RADEON R3. Touchpad non presente se digito ximput da terminale e la seguente modifica al file del gru non funziona. GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="i8042.reset i8042.nomux i8042.nopnp i8042.noloop"
<marcy> grub* scusate
<Mr_Pan> marcy> di che modello lenovo parliamo  ?
<marcy> Lenovo AMD A4-9125 RADEON R3.
<Mr_Pan> no quello é il processore io parlo delnome lenovo ... modello .,..
<marcy> Mmmm questo c'era scritto sotto il PC
<Mr_Pan> ok
<Mr_Pan> vero scusa é proprio il modello
<marcy> Sono un po' esausto perché modificando il grub (seguendo i consigli trovati su internet) ho dovuto reinstallare lxtask e cambiare i permessi a Libreoffice da root ad utente perché non me lo avviava
<marcy> Il Wifi non veniva rilevato ma almeno quello è sistemato
<marcy> Mi manca il touchpad e poi il PC è completo
<Mr_Pan> marcy> comunque quelo é il processore non il modello el laptop...
<marcy> Dove me lo becco il modello?
<Mr_Pan> sará mica un IdeaPad 130  ?
<Mr_Pan> perché e'l#unico che vedo con quel processore e che ha problemi con il touchpad
<marcy> potrebbe essere... vado a vedere se trovo qualche cosa nelle istruzione
<Mr_Pan> ideapad 330 o 130 sicuro
<marcy> infatti aveva problemi anche col wi-fi
<marcy> Vado a vedere se trovo qualcosa di più specifico
<marcy> La scatola non la trovo più però sotto al PC c'è scritto Lenovo V145-15AST Model Name (cinese o giapponese) 81MT
<Mr_Pan> si é quella
<Mr_Pan> marcy> per quello che ho letto la 19.04 risolve tutti i problemi per quel laptop
<marcy> Cioè?
<marcy> Dovrei fare un avanzamento?
<Mr_Pan> marcy> forse pottresti farlo
<Mr_Pan> anche se la 19.04 non é lts
<marcy> Eh ma io avevo scaricato Ubuntu Mate 18.04 LTS perché il supporto ha più anni del 19.04
<Mr_Pan> marcy> le lzts hanno 5 anni ovvio
<Mr_Pan> lts
<marcy> Beh senza touchpad si sopravvive... se si può risolvere ok, sennò pazienza... il fatto è che sarei un po' stanco di mettere a posto un PC e sinceramente partire da 0 per poi scoprire che magari ho altri problemi... non è che sia il massimo
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-11
<parolone> ciao a tutti
<sacarde> ciao
<sacarde> per ritardare l'avvio del servizio man-db, cosa consigliate?
<sacarde> si deve intervenire nel file /lib/systemd/system/man-db.timer ?
<apt-ghetto> Sì. man-db.service viene eseguito normalmente tra mezzanotte e mezzogiorno
<apt-ghetto> Che motivo hai di modificare il timer?
<Koala96> ho provato a installare Ubuntu ma una volta terminata l’installazione compare la finestra che dice di riavviare il pc, clicco su “riavvia ora” e si blocca. Se spengo il pc con il tasto di accensione e poi lo riaccendo appare il grub, avvio Ubuntu, inserisco la password per il login, dopodiché non succede nulla. E bloccato sullo schermo viola e vedo
<Koala96>  anche il cursore del mouse( che non posso muovere).
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-12
<ivagor> ciao, qualcuno è attivo?
<eolo> Questa volta l'ho fatta grossa! Volevo installare LAMP e seguendo una guida ho usato tasksel. Volendo installare SOLO Lamp ho deselezionato ogni altro pacchetto (l'asterisco ho poi scoperto indicare sempicemento i pacchetti già installati) Morale: mi si è disinstallato tutto, credo anche ubuntu 16.04  al momento il pc è inservibile.. Avró perso anc
<eolo> he i miei dati?  Come posso rimediare?
<nicvac> ciao supportatori, ho incasinato il terminale scrivendo a caso, il problema si riferisce slo al programma che tentavo di installare. Ora credo che l'unica sia fare 1 partizione e reinstallare ubuntu per quell'unico programma! Mi aiutate?
<Carlin0> eolo, avvia una live e vedi se hai ancora i dati , magari salvali su disco esterno
<Carlin0> nicvac, non ho capito quale sia il tuo problema
<eolo> ..grazie! Infatti pensavo a qcosa del genere... se ci sono li salvo su un HD esterno poi mi tocca installare tutto di nuovo immagino.. Da CD ..  confermi? Speravo ci fosse qualche magia per "annullare" il mio disastro e ripristinare allo stato di un'ora fa...
<nicvac> tentavo di installare puredata, ed ho scritto a caso nel terminale, ora non riesco a scegliere la versione di pd che mi interessa
<Carlin0> !info puredata
<ubot-it> puredata (source: puredata): realtime computer music and graphics system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.49.0-3 (disco), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Carlin0> nicvac, installavi dai repo ?
<nicvac> non conosco la terminologia...
<Carlin0> come installavi ?
<nicvac> mi consigliavano utenti...
<nicvac> ...ed io scrivevo comandi sconosciuti
<Carlin0> se non dici cosa  hai fatto ...
<Carlin0> che comandi ?
<remix_tj> nicvac: apri il terminale
<remix_tj> scrivi history
<remix_tj> e incollaci l'output su pastebin, così vediamo cosa ti hanno fatto fare
<nicvac> 32  apt-get
<nicvac>    33  install puredata
<nicvac>    34  dnf install puredata
<nicvac>    35  release checklist
<nicvac>    36  rpm building (inactive)
<nicvac>    37  cd path/to/pd
<angelo55> ciao a tutti ragazzi, ho bisogno di sbloccare il mio ubuntu studio per poter installare applicazioni tipo chrome spotify e whatsapp, me lo avete già spiegato qualche mese fa, ma sono così idiota che non mi salvo mai le righe di comando, avete modo di aiutarmi?
<gianfry> xdcc list
<angelo55> ciao a tutti ragazzi, ho bisogno di sbloccare il mio ubuntu studio per poter installare applicazioni tipo chrome spotify e whatsapp, me lo avete già spiegato qualche mese fa, ma sono così idiota che non mi salvo mai le righe di comando, avete modo di aiutarmi?
<Mr_Pan> angelo55> sbloccarlo ?  in che senso ?
<Mr_Pan> i programmi di cui chiedi non si trovano nei repository ufficiali per cui non posso darti aiuto qui sul canale di supporto
<angelo55> ciao a tutti ragazzi, ho bisogno di sbloccare il mio ubuntu studio per poter installare applicazioni tipo chrome spotify e whatsapp, me lo avete già spiegato qualche mese fa, ma sono così idiota che non mi salvo mai le righe di comando, avete modo di aiutarmi?
<Carlo900> Ciao a tutti, volevo scaricare Ubuntu 19.04 a 32bit ma purtroppo dal sito mi fa solo fare il download per il 64
<Carlo900> dove lo posso trovare quello giusto?
<Carlin0> perchè non c'è la iso a 32 di ubuntu , se vuoi una 32 bit devi scaricare una derivata tipo xubuntu/lubuntu
<Carlin0> !derivate
<ubot-it> http://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/flavours - http://www.ubuntu-it.org/derivate | Download derivate: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-13
<gil> Salve ho installato xubuntu 18.04 su un vecchio portatile ma non riesco ad attivare la scheda wifi intel 2200
<gil> Se qualcuno gentilmente mi da una mano
#ubuntu-it 2019-07-14
<dcr000> buongiorno volevo sapere come risolvere un problema , la mia vierual
<dcr000> virtualbox può navigare su internet ma digitando iwconfig non mi mostra alcuna scheda di rete
<dcr000> e neanchè con airmon-ng come ma?
<it-32> buogiorno ho sempre problemi con l'audio sul mio notebook da quando ho installato la 19.04 potete aiutarmi per cortesia?
<sebastiano> salve, scusate il disturbo ma volevo chiedere aiuto per scaricare lubuntu
<sebastiano> quando vado a scaricare l'ultima versione mi da "404 not found", mentre la versione standard di ubuntu la scarica senza problemi
<marcy> Buonasera, ho installato Telegram Desktop su Ubuntu ma non c'è l'opzione Esporta chat e nemmeno l'opzione Aggiorna Telegram
<Mr_Pan> marcy> non é un programma ufficiale presente nei repository
<marcy> E come faccio? Su Windows si possono esportare le chat e si può aggiornare... ora Telegram ha anche gli sticker animati ma su ubuntu non li visualizza
<Carlin0> marcy, ubuntu non è una distro rolling , gli unici aggiornamenti sono quelli di sicurezza
<marcy> cosa significa rolling?
<marcy> Comunque non è vero... a me a volte ha aggiornato anche i programmi non di sistema
<marcy> Solo che non so come aggiornare un singolo programma alla versione più aggiornata... che è quello che mi servirebbe ora con Telegram
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-06
<Enri> Buonasera, ho scaricato il file "ISO" di installazione, ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64, ma il processo si blocca quando compare questa stringa: "unable to find mediumcontaing s
<Enri> Buonasera, ho scaricato il file "ISO" di installazione, ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64, ma il processo si blocca quando compare questa stringa: "unable to find mediumcontaing a live file system" ho provato sia con pennina USB che con disco masterizzato, in entrambi i modi ho avuto questa situazione
<gnuovo> Enri, che programma hai usato per masterizzare il file ISO su CD e chiavetta USB?
<Enri> quello proprietario di windows10 su DVDRW e balenaEtcher-Setup-1.5.100 su USB
<Mr_Pan> Enri> etcher va bene ... sicuro che la chiavetta usb sia stata creata correttamente  ?
<Mr_Pan> hai controllato immagine iso
<Mr_Pan> !md5
<ubot-it> http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum | Per una lista completa, si veda: http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/MD5Sum/Hash
<Enri> Si ho controllato e l'immagine è corretta, tre l'altro ho esguito, con la stessa procedura, l'installazione su un vecchio pc di xubuntu, senza nessun problema
<Enri> Per scrupolo ho usato due diverse chiavette USB
<Mr_Pan> Enri> hai una motherboard Gigabyte ?
<Enri> yes
<Mr_Pan> se si devi entrare nel BIOS > Peripherals > IOMMU controller > Enabled
<Enri> 990xa ud3 con fx8370E
<Mr_Pan> abilita IOMMU e al 99% ddovrebbe andare ... sembra essere un problema conosicuto su mb gigabyte 990
<Enri> ok, ci provo, grazie
<Enri> Buona serata
<Piercarlo> Ciao, avrei bisogno di aiuto
<Piercarlo> provando a scaricare la versione lts (sia 18 che 20) le immagine risultano corrotte
<Piercarlo> in che modo posso risolvere il problema?
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-07
<mcsea> buongiorno
<Marbag> Salve, sono un neofita di Ubuntu che ho installato su un acer aspire e5-571. Nelle impostazioni non compare il wifi, ed il Bluetooth compare ma non funziona. Ho letto un po' di varie guide ma son tutte diverse e non ci ho capito nulla, grazie
<Enri> Salve, ho installato ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64 con l'opzione di avvio senza password, nonociò, quando riavvio mi viene chiesta la password, ma anche digitandola non mi permette l'accesso. L'unico modo che mi fa accedere è all'avvio usare l'opzione di recovery
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-08
<Spads> Good afternoon.  Is something very big happening on ubuntu-it.org?
<Carlin0> !english | Spads
<ubot-it> Spads: Please join the international channel #ubuntu if you want to speak english. Here only italian language is permitted. Thank you
<Spads> Carlin0: I do not speak Italian, but I am a Canonical IS employee trying to work out why the machine we host for ubuntu-it is using a large amount of bandwidth right now.
<Carlin0> Spads, i don't speak engliish (i use google traslator) this channel is dedicated exclusively to ubuntu support, maybe you should ask on #ubuntu-it-web or #ubuntu-it-forum
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: io parlo Inglese, se serve aiuto fammi sapere
<Carlin0> per ora mi so arrangiato :)
<[Enrico]> Carlin0: alla grande anche ;)
<FrancescoM> ciao a tutti
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-10
<gamba> Buongiorno a tutti
<gamba> Qualcuno mi può aiutare?
<gamba> un'opera caritatevole
<gamba> non ho l'idee chiare sull'installazione di Ubuntu e le istruzioni non mi aiutano perchè non è il mio mestiere
<gamba> Ho scaricato Ubuntu su una chiavetta Usb e l'ho trasformato in un file Iso
<gamba> il prossimo passaggio qual'è?
<gamba> Buongiorno a tutti
<gamba> chiedevo se c'è qualcuno che mi può aiutare
<gamba> ?
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-11
<fale_> buongiorno a tutti. io sto avendo un problema con la mia pagina personale su wiki.ubuntu-it.org (che risulta immutabile). Penso che il problema sia dovuto al fatto che ha un nome diverso dal mio nick. Esiste un modo per fixarla?
<Carlin0> fale_, devi rivolgerti al gruppo documentazione o a quello web
<fale_> Carlin0: grazie :-). Dove li posso trovare? (è da un po' di anni che non frequento molto la community ubuntu-it :-D)
<Carlin0> fale_, cerca le loro pagine wiki , sarà sicuramente riportato come contattarli
<Carlin0> https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoDocumentazione https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/GruppoWeb
<fale_> grazie!
<Carlin0> hanno anche canali su irc ma sono sempre deserti
<Pedis> Buongiorno a tutti, da ieri non riesco a connettermi da hotspot telefonico sul simbolo del wifi su PC appare punto interrogativo,
<Stefano> Salve, ho un problema di connessione a hotspot del telefono qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<tano> ciao,scusate il disturbo,vorrei installare ubuntu su una pen drive,ma non si scarica come iso,potreste aiutarmi a capire? vi ringrazio in anticipo
<fabio_cc> tano: scarica ubuntu da qui: https://www.ubuntu-it.org/download
<fabio_cc> tano: per creare la pendrive avviabile da windows usa etcher
<fabio_cc> !usbwin | tano
<ubot-it> tano: Etcher è una applicazione per creare usb bootabili su win mac e linux https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<fabio_cc> !installazione | tano questa è la guida per l'installazione
<ubot-it> tano questa è la guida per l'installazione: Guida per l'installazione di Ubuntu: https://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Installazione/InstallareUbuntu
#ubuntu-it 2020-07-12
<ric_vdl> Salve non so se qualcuno sia online vista la giornata e se fosse disponibile ad aiutarmi... Ho provato Ubuntu 20.04 e diverse distro basate su di esso. Ma tutte presentano lo stesso problema. La build è fantastica e il sistema operativo mi piace assai, ma ogni volta che provo a connettermi alla mia rete wifi casalinga continua ripetutamente a chied
<ric_vdl> ermi la password senza permettermi la connessione, che posso fare ?!
<waitQ> <fra_dolcino> ciao
<fra_dolcino> waitQ: ciao
<Mr_Pan> the_susec>   ? ? ?
